# Sticky  A2 VR6 FAQ



## Mike0105 (Dec 31, 1999)

Please note I did not compile this list. Thanks go to *Joe* for making the list and he is probably a safer bet then me if you have questions
Please let me know if I missed anything or something is wrong -- Joe
**Passat parts refer to B3/B4 Platform cars unless noted otherwise**
From the front:
Front Cross members (motor mount half):
a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s)
c)VR6 Passat 
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup
K-frame and A-arms:
a)Corrado VR6
b)A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side
c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear 
A-arms:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado
**must match tie rods and axles with A-arms used
Steering rack:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used
Spindles:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat
** must match struts to spindles (there are different widths)
Axles:
*driveshaft choice is dependent on which control arm / hub assembly is used, axle length and splines are different from 4 lug to 5 lug
a)any A2 100mm *4 lug
b)corrado G60 *4 lug
c)A3 2.0L *4 lug
d)A3 VR6 *5 lug
e)Corrado VR6 *5 lug
Brake Booster Bracket:
a)Corrado VR6 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
b)Corrado G60 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
c)Passat 16V NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
d)Corrado ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units
d)Passat ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units
**This bracket is needed to install the hydrolic clutch master cylinder
Brake Booster:
a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk
b)All NON-ABS boosters will fit on the Corrado/Passat NON-ABS bracket, the A3 boosters both ABS and NON ABS will also fit this bracket as well
**The A3 boosters will need to be modified to work with a corrado pedal cluster
Brake Master Cylinder:
*Should be upgraded to a 22 or 23mm master if using either a rear disk conversion and or larger brakes from a Corrado or A3 VR6
*Match to your application, Corrado parts are a direct fit as well as A3 and Passat, depends on your brake choices
Steering column:
a)A2 column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack
b)Corrado column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack
c)A3 column *needs modification to install properly but can be fitted especially with a dash conversion
d)Passat VR6 *some modifiction needed
Pedal Assembly:
a)Corrado VR6 *direct fit
b)Corrado G60 *direct fit
c)A3 *lots of modification needed but can be done
d)Passat VR6 *direct fit
Clutch master:
a)Corrado VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly
b)Corrado G60 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly
b)Passat 16V *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly
c)Passat VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal cluster
d)A3 VR6 *works with A3 pedal assembly, can fit corrado assembly with modifications
Heater/AC Box:
a)A2 *direct fit
b)A3 *slight modifications needed but pretty much a direct fit
c)Corrado *direct fit
AC lines:
a)Corrado VR6 lines *clean fit
b)A3 VR6 lines *needs modification but can be used
Power Steering lines:
Should be matched with rack, A2 to A2, Corrado to Corrado and so on
** The corrado VR6 lines are the best fit 
Brake lines:
a)A2 *match to rear brakes
b)A3 *direct fit if using A3 booster and rear beam
Rear Beam:
a)A2 *direct fit
b)A3 *direct fit
c)Corrado *direct fit
All can be converted from drum to disk 
** remember to add the A3 rear beam if using Plus Suspension in the front**
Gas Tank:
a)A2 *direct fit best to use 16V fuel pump
b)A3 VR6 *best to use A3 straps, direct fit
Fuel lines:
If you swap the A3 fuel tank the A3 lines are also a direct swap 
Accel. Cable:
a)Corrado VR6 *dircet fit to corrado pedal cluster, but on an OBD2 engine swap you will need to adjust the bracket on the intake manifold by 1/2" toward the throttle body to have proper throttle responce
b)A3 VR6 *direct fit on A3 pedal cluster but can be used on a corrado pedal cluster with the use of an A3 gas pedal
c)Passat VR6 *with passat pedal cluster
Cable Shifter:
a)A3 VR6 
b)Corrado VR6
c)Passat VR6 *longer but can work

Thanks to smokinjoe644 for compiling this list.
In addition Futrell Autowerks has a walk-through of their mk2 golf VR6 build that may be helpful for those attempting a swap.
*Futrell Autowerks mk2 VR6 Build*
Thanks for hosting that *Futrell Autowerks*



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:23 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

ive never seen a 23mm master cylinder on our cars what is that from???
a note about throttle cables. i used a scirocco 16v throttle cable and hid it


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ghostrider)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostrider* »_ive never seen a 23mm master cylinder on our cars what is that from???

 
IIRC the ABS master is 23mm. Don't know if it'll bolt up to a regular booster.
BTW you sure plus suspension is 1" wider per side? I thought it was more like 15 or 16mm per side.




_Modified by vr6swap at 10:23 PM 8-8-2004_


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

what clusters can be used, and what do you need to modify to make them work?
delete this when its answered, thanks


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_what clusters can be used, and what do you need to modify to make them work?

 
* Corrado SLC and Golf/Jetta vr6: A plug-in on the wiring end ( obviously), but requires varying degrees of dash modification to fit. 
*edit:* Golf/Jetta clusters may require some harness mods to get the cluster working. More info courtesy of smokinjoe.
* Early (two-plug CE1) golf/jetta clusters can be modified to work, you will need: One, an adapter harness made from the lower half of the vr6 cluster harness spliced to the two-plug early cluster harness (got all that?) This item can be purchased ready-made from Dean F at Futrell Autowerks. 
Two, you will need to drill a small hole in the back cover of the tach module - to access a variable resistor on the module, which will allow you to adjust the tach so's it reads right with the vr6 coil signal. 
*NOTE:* this way can be done pretty cheaply, *but* be aware you may have a tough time finding a usable early cluster. Also, the tach in my old car read correct at idle, but was about 8 or 900 rpm high by 4K.
Later CE2 clusters can be used if you purchase a tach module from either Futrell or Momentum Motor Parts. Converter boxes take the digital tach signal from the vr6 coil ( couple tenths of a volt) and step it up into a signal the older tach can read. It's a lot easier to find a working CE2 cluster, so you may want to consider spending a little more up front. 
You only have a couple options if you're running an OBD2 swap, you can either use the original cluster with a converter box, or cut your dash to accept the vr6 cluster ( or swap in the entire A3 dash).

If you choose to go with the early cluster ( cable-driven speedo) you can use a g60 Corrado speedo cable to run it.




_Modified by vr6swap at 5:26 PM 8-14-2004_


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

what about passat rear subframe


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (turbo12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo12v* »_what about passat rear subframe
 
You mean the K-frame? Won't fit, it's a good bit wider than the Golf/Jetta/Corrado crossmember, and the bolt holes aren't in the same place.


----------



## 8v92 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vr6swap)*

With my 92 gti vr6 . i have a passat vr6 in my car and my tack worked fine and my gas gauge worked with just the one plug into a mk3 cluster and it also worked for a corrado/passat cluster in my car i know there is a plce for to plugs did i need to plug one in each? What do i need to get the speedo working and the temp gauge? I have a corrado trans in it if that really makes a difference.
Thanks shawn 


_Modified by 8v92 at 7:37 PM 8-13-2004_


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (8v92)*

vr6swap
If you are using an A3 VR6 cluster with the A3 cluster harness you will need to jump two pins to get it to work... I have to double check with my friend on which ones they are but if you dont you will have no power to the speedo, tach, or fuel gauge


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (smokinjoe644)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokinjoe644* »_vr6swap
If you are using an A3 VR6 cluster with the A3 cluster harness you will need to jump two pins to get it to work... I have to double check with my friend on which ones they are but if you dont you will have no power to the speedo, tach, or fuel gauge
 
Fair enough, please post up the info when you get it. Does this apply to vr6-into-a3 conversions, using an A3 cluster with a 4-cyl. harness, or both?


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_ 
Fair enough, please post up the info when you get it. Does this apply to vr6-into-a3 conversions, using an A3 cluster with a 4-cyl. harness, or both?

No, it only applies to swapping it into mk2s.
You only have to send power to one wire on the cluster if using the mk3 cluster, for 15 power. Then it will be operational. 
Theres a bunch of quirks on this page, could use a little revision to prevent confusion/misinformation.


----------



## splitmeister (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

hmmm. Some other info you may want to know:
The mk2 CE2 cluster will read correct RPM at idle without a tach converter, but will be inaccurate and cannot be calibrated. The only CE2 one that can be calibrated to close to correct RPM signal are the 89 CE2 cars, ie the wolfsburg jettas. 
If you run a mk3 cluster it is wise to also run the mk3 fuel tank so your gauge reads correctly. also helpful is the additional capacity of the mk3 tank, as you will notice your mk2vr tends to suck fuel a little more quickly than your old 8v did. 

Front crossmember - the mk2 one can be used, as long as you use a suitable front motor mount, such as the solid aluminum ones.
rear crossmember - anything mk3, corrado. Passat does not work.
If using a mk3 xmember, use the 2.0 rear motor mount equipped with appropriate aftermarket inserts, as it sits lower.
axle length between 4 lug and 5 lug are identical, the outer CV joint is the only difference. the only exception to this again is passat.
B4 passat clutch master bracket is required to use if you 
a: decide to use ABS from the B4 donor OR
b: You are using the mk3 pedal cluster and dash. otherwise the brake pedal sits way too high, and there is no reinforcement between the pedalbox and brake booster, only the firewall
Brake booster - if not using the mk3 pedal cluster, do not bother with the mk3 booster. The stock 90 and up mk2 brake booster will work fine with the 22mm master and C/P pedalbox
Clutch master: B4 and mk3 one is the same. If you use the b4 pedals, you can use the mk3 clutch master as well
lets keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (smokinjoe644)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokinjoe644* »_vr6swap
If you are using an A3 VR6 cluster with the A3 cluster harness you will need to jump two pins to get it to work... I have to double check with my friend on which ones they are but if you dont you will have no power to the speedo, tach, or fuel gauge

i would love to know which ones they are.....i found E2 and D8???? dont know if that's right though. thats all i need to know, thanks.


----------



## 8v92 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GoldPOS)*

Any idea on why my speedo wouldnt work i am running a mk3 cluster in my car with passat wiring i only have the one plug in the back like a corrado or passat cluster would have. I was told to cut the black wire in pin one and run it to a 12v source so i ran it to something i knew worked and it was my fuel pump it that too much voltage for it . And alos i got everything to work on it but my speedo and my temp gauge ? Any help or input ..thanks shawn


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (8v92)*

I got a good one. I have spark but no fuel . it is a 1996 engine wire harness and computer out of a working gti. it is in a 1991 gti that originally had a vr in it. I had to replace the harness due to running standalone. car cranks fine and has fuel to the rail becaise of a external relay I wired in ( also due to standalone) but the injectors arent going. while testing grounds to the ecu I have the main #1 and #54 but all the other ground tests the bently telly you to do don't work. I have went over wiring for hrs on end with no problems. Could it be due to the alarm.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (turbo12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo12v* »_I got a good one. I have spark but no fuel . it is a 1996 engine wire harness and computer out of a working gti. it is in a 1991 gti that originally had a vr in it. I had to replace the harness due to running standalone. car cranks fine and has fuel to the rail becaise of a external relay I wired in ( also due to standalone) but the injectors arent going. while testing grounds to the ecu I have the main #1 and #54 but all the other ground tests the bently telly you to do don't work. I have went over wiring for hrs on end with no problems. Could it be due to the alarm. 
 
Have you checked for power at the injectors? You might have a broken wire or bad connection in the engine harness, or it might be something simple, like the injectors being stopped-up with varnished gas. A cheap Noid light from Pep Boys is the best way to check for power.


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vr6swap)*

I have taken off the fuel rail with the inf still attached and there is no fuel out any of them. It would be a huge coincidence if they all jammed up together.... plus I still have the whole ground issue to the computer.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

anyone got the wiring needed?
what splices need to be done, what needs to be added, ect ect?


----------



## projecteddifference (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

I dont quiet understand your table, but i have a 93 passat glx and i want to put the vr in my 90 golf. what can use and what do i need?


----------



## thehiv (Jul 16, 2003)

whats up with the radiators , Can you use a3 corrado ,or b3 b4 rads? or do you run the a2 with a2 fan ?


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (thehiv)*

Here is your cluster wiring solutions. *This is for if you use an A3 engine bay harness and cluster and an A2 interior harness.*
The jump needs to be made on the interior harness plugs at the fuse box. It is from the one green plug to the other. D8 needs to be jumped to E2. This will give power to the cluster. The D plug is the 12 pin and the E is a 5 pin. 
I believe the pins are marked on the plugs but if not they definately are in the Bentley manual.
Use VW Part number 000979133
This is a wire repair kit and is just a single wire with the two female ends that clips right into the empty places in the D/E plugs.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

Ok guys/gals, I have everything I need for the swap (all corrado) minus the ABS/master cylinder stuff I believe. I am using the corrado pedal cluster so what can i use from my A2 if anything as far as the brake booster? ( i am guessing nothing) I want to run ABS on this to keep it normal as possible so will I need the whole anti-lock brake system (page 45.7/8 in the corrado bentley)? I was looking at my corrado today (the working one not the swap) to see what I would need brakes wise and it seems like a lot of stuff to get.


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (d-bot)*

Installing the ABS system is not hard but as you said it is alot of parts, so it is going to depend on what you have access to, since it is an all or nothing install.
You can use either the corrado or passat abs booster brain setup with the abs bracket from either of them and that will obviously mount directly to your corrado pedal cluster.
You can also use and MK3 abs setup, but you need a corrado or passat NON abs bracket to mount it to the firewall. You will also have to modify the pedal connection since the MK3 has a ball joint.... you can attach any A2 style fork end to the booster to make it work with the corrado pedal. (this involves some work as in measuring,cuttin, tapping, and welding) but it is not hard and I can talk you through it if you go that route.
The wiring is pretty simple, The abs is on its own harness. You will need to make an additional hole in the firewall the same size as the two large ones for the harness. It plugs right into the fuse box if you are using CE2 (not sure about earlier wiring) and it is self contained. Then it is just a matter of the two front sensors which are part of the harness and the leads to the rears... the rears have a disconnect under the back seat.
You probably want to pull the brake hardlines since they are longer and the bends are different at the booster as well. I know that the MK3 lines clip right up to an MK2 and I would assume the Corrado would as well since it is an MK2 body underneath as well.
Lastly you need the brake carriers for abs so that it has the holes for the sensors and the speed rings that they read. Best thing to do is swap the complete brake setup, but if you cant or dont want to you can probably get them onto what you are currently using as the rings are removable.
Hope that helps, if you are taking the parts from an ABS car it has everything you need, nothing special just swap it over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokinjoe644* »_Here is your cluster wiring solutions. *This is for if you use an A3 engine bay harness and cluster and an A2 interior harness.*
The jump needs to be made on the interior harness plugs at the fuse box. It is from the one green plug to the other. D8 needs to be jumped to E2. This will give power to the cluster. The D plug is the 12 pin and the E is a 5 pin. 
I believe the pins are marked on the plugs but if not they definately are in the Bentley manual.
Use VW Part number 000979133
This is a wire repair kit and is just a single wire with the two female ends that clips right into the empty places in the D/E plugs.

ok, so i did this and still there is nothing working on my instrument cluster, except for the time and odometer. is there any other power sources i need to check. also, im using a obd1 2L instrument cluster wiring harness, would that make a difference?


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (GoldPOS)*

You should have had the obometer and clock before you jumped the wires.
I would double check the pins and the connection and if it is correct them it must have something to do with the 2.0L harness. I know that this definately fixes it with a VR harness as I have help others with it and it works every time


----------



## ViolentBlue (Oct 12, 2001)

Juat wanted to clarify, for the K-Member I can use the 2.0l unit from a A3, by swapping one of the mounts for the VR version, and my A2 suspension bits should be a bolt on to keep the stock 4 bolt setup and track width.
got a source on an A3 k member, but I want to keep the look.


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (ViolentBlue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ViolentBlue* »_Juat wanted to clarify, for the K-Member I can use the 2.0l unit from a A3, by swapping one of the mounts for the VR version, and my A2 suspension bits should be a bolt on to keep the stock 4 bolt setup and track width.
got a source on an A3 k member, but I want to keep the look.

good question... /\/\/\/\/\


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smokinjoe644* »_You should have had the obometer and clock before you jumped the wires.
I would double check the pins and the connection and if it is correct them it must have something to do with the 2.0L harness. I know that this definately fixes it with a VR harness as I have help others with it and it works every time

so this weekend i messed with the wiring again and was able to get the speedometer and the gas gauge. but the tach is still out of commission, any ideas? thanks for the help so far.


_Modified by GoldPOS at 12:45 PM 9-13-2004_


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (GoldPOS)*

I have a question and a comment on brake set-up. I am using the A2 booster, VR6 corrado brake master cylinder and vr6 corrado clutch master cylinder. I am guessing this set-up will work since I am running non-abs and using this bracket from futrell auto works
http://www.futrellautowerks.co...b.jpg
this correct that it will work? besides this I should be set. Only other thing i am wondering is if a corrado radiator will work with an A2 upper front cross member? Im guessing it should but hopefully I can get my lower corrado member to line up since it only lines up 3 of the 4 bolts


----------



## BCeurotrash (Apr 12, 2004)

just to add to the list i used an a3 rad and fan with my a2 rad half crossmember. just takes some modification and fits great


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Will the above mentioned parts apply to a 91 jetta coupe diesel, that I want to swap a VR6 into?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (turboit)*

ok i picked up a 91 gti w/ a vr that barely runs, its a D.E set from a 98 gti. i got a jetta harness from a 97 glx automatic, will i have any problems from the auto harness or is it a seperate harness? also it has a mk3 cluster ,so if i use the mk3 vr instrument cluster harness i wouldnt need to jump anything right? i looked in the search but its just a bunch of unanswered questions. i plan on using everything from the fuse box foreward, will i have a promblem with the light harness or is anything no useable in the mk2 chassis?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bloody dismemberment)*

You still have to jump from d8 to e2.. i will check the exact pin numbers tomorrow... as long as you are getting a reading on the mileage you only have to put one jumper in to get the gas, tach and speedo to work...


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Steering column:
a)A2 column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack

I'm trying to do this right now and the splines on my A2 column are finer then the mkIII u-joint. I read the columns for the earlier and later mkIIs are different in that the earlier doesn't have the finer splines that the later ones do. I'm not 100% sure (read: I read it on Vortex) this is the case but thought something should be included in this section. 
Edit: I was using the wrong u-joint...got the correct upper U-joint and it bolts right up to the stock column.


_Modified by darren p. at 4:25 PM 10-20-2004_


----------



## VWradar (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

What about radiator options? Can you use a B3 passat?


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCIvwRadar* »_What about radiator options? Can you use a B3 passat?

im using one from a 95 vr.....the pipes touch the battery a little. supposedly the corrado is the best one to use.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GoldPOS)*

I have few questions about the power steering, the previous owner of my car who did the swap, removed the power steering but didn't install a manual steering rack instead of it, I believe the power steering rack is from a 97 Jetta VR6, and the engine is out of an OBD2 94 corrado, the questions is what power steering pump should I use? Or should I remove the power steering completely and install manual rack?
thanks,


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (zero666cool)*

why hook up the power steering i dont think u can get a non power vr steering rack, or i dont know if the non vr are the same and the tie rods are different. power steering doesnt rob much power and no power steering pump makes it harder to find a serp belt.


----------



## shawnnwahs1 (Aug 25, 2004)

i got a prob.. 
when i changed my battery, tach stopped working.... why!? checked all the fuses, found no problems.... any idea's guys?


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (shawnnwahs1)*

ok i have my harness layed out on bedroom floor now. i know i will absolutely need plugs F , G1 , G2 , S , and U1 ,U2. i removed everything that came through the firewall to the fusebox , id like to run barebones no frills vr6 , thus eliminating the abs, heated squirters ac blah blah. The 97 glx donor car was an automatic so i have about 6 feet of tcm crap. i want to remove the wiring for the alarm and tcm, if it all removed will i have problems cranking. the cluster plugs into U1 and U2 which pretty simple but the there were 6 plugs that scattered from there 5 single and 1 3 wire plug, there went into more wires and junctions than i could trace, does anyone have any info where those go? to tell u the truth id like to run the orginal 91 16v cluster but im not sure if i can get it calibrated properly. i remember futtrell had a hybrid harness but i dont see it on his site anymore. tommorow i finally get my hands on a mk3 bentley so i can see what stays and what goes. thanks


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

I have a Passat front subframe motor mount half, g60 lower radiator support, g60 radiator, and an slc fan set up. Is this combo going to work without clearance issues? I am going to use a mk3 k frame with a 2.0 rear mount If that helps.
Thanks 



_Modified by jetta88a2 at 3:49 PM 10-16-2004_


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

bloody dismemberment... I ran the complete A3 harness in my car and some of those single wire plugs from the gauge cluster main plugs are just lose in my car... never bothered to hunt them down but in both my car which is all A3 and speedracers which is A3/A2 CE2 those leads are unused without problems


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

i was going try to use just the engine harness but the fact that it was automatic bothers me i found an obd1 harness local for very cheap so i think i may try to switch to obd1. 
how many of u guys included the obd port? when i pulled the engine harness i started to remove the obd plug but it was lost in loom after loom so i decided to not take it. 
i ve been lerking aroung in the search so far the best write is GTIRB he did an amazing job . and the mk2 bently isnt as indepth with the fuse box info like the mk3 is. 
when people remove the alarm do they still have the alarm control module? i hear about a red wire and red/black wire being spliced to jump the alarm. if that is all thats needed can the other wires be removed? 
is there any wiring going to the pedal cluster that i would need, i didnt remove any wireing from the pedal cluster, i remove from the fuse box to the headlites no dash dash stuff exept for the cluster. imtrying to understand these wire diagrams but its greek still


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

speedracer211 knows about the vag-com plug if that is what you are talking about... I think it is only 1-2 wires that actually need to be spliced and a few that go into a junction box
For the pedal cluster you definately need that wiring... one is your brake lights and the other is the clutch (starter kill) 
And yes if you jump the two red wires coming through the firewall (one is red, the other is either red with yellow or red with black, but they are a heavier gauge) then you can ditch the other alarm components on the inside of the car and the few that may be in the engine bay ( alarm horn and hood sensor)


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

wait i thought i could use my a2 steering colomn? so ifigure the brake light switch would also work hmm i guess ill be pulling more wires out unless i can splice my wires to the plug for the rado brake switch? can i use my colomn harness or do i need remove and install that also?


----------



## theonlygod11202 (May 18, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

i heard it is much harder to swapa vr into earlymoldal gti(86) is that true...friends of mine told me the wireing is real hard what all has to be done with the wiring if swaping it into an 86 gti?


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*

Trying to get an estimate on shipping dose anybody know the weight of the engine with all accesories and the trans? I called futrell and they told me 350 dose that sound right?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (jetta88a2)*

hey guys, here is some hope... R32 eater anyone???


----------



## VWradar (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (d-bot)*

What downpipes can you use?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*

pretty much any downpipe you want stock or aftermarket header... stock ones work just fine as putting a header on doesnt realy gain any hp worth the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

Can I use a MK2 manual steering rack?


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*

Yes, you need the u-joint and the boot from the car it came from too. You also need special tie rods if your running plus suspension.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (darren p.)*

Any source for the special tie-rods?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (splitmeister)*

There seem to be conflicting opinions on driveshaft(axle) lengths. I need clarification since I want to convert 5-lug plus suspension back to 4-lug hubs, if possible. Here are the conflicting quotes:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Axles:
*driveshaft choice is dependent on which control arm / hub assembly is used, axle length and splines are different from 4 lug to 5 lug
a)any A2 100mm *4 lug
b)corrado G60 *4 lug
c)A3 2.0L *4 lug
d)A3 VR6 *5 lug
e)Corrado VR6 *5 lug
...Thanks to smokinjoe644 for compiling this



_Quote, originally posted by *splitmeister* »_axle length between 4 lug and 5 lug are identical, the outer CV joint is the only difference. the only exception to this again is passat.


Which is correct? If I can press 4-lug hubs into my plus uprights (this itself is uncertain), can I just use the 4-lug (A3?) driveshafts? Are they the same or different lengths than the 5-lug A3 driveshafts?


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Mike,
Thanks for THE most complete answer i have ever gotten about this question. here is a real major question to me though...
MKIII dash? yes or no? I am thinking if it si going to suck too much caack then i am just going to do a custom aluminum dash.
I am really looking at making a "street car" out of my carat. basically something that will see 1 or 2 nice days being driven to work and every other free minute that i have pounding pavement at pittsburgh's raceway park (keystone raceway park) 
also since you seem to be the most clear and concise person that i have spoken to about this what would i be looking at for time and materials to do a stage 3 weight reduction (basically wanna trim about 2~350lbs. any help would be great appreciated. 
Thanks!


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (JeddaIIBock)*

For those interested in shipping weight mine ended up weighing in at 640lbs. Heres what I got plus the axles ecu fan controll relay and some other odds and ends. The pallet itself was 2 stamped steel pallets welded together and allthread welded to that to bolt the motor down. Pretty heavy though probably about 50 lbs.











_Modified by jetta88a2 at 5:40 AM 11-26-2004_


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

can I use the brake booster/clutch master bracket out of a a3? with a passat pedal cluster?
or what components do i need from the a3 cluster?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GTi_94)*

you can use the brake booster from the a3 but you need a corrado or passat non abs bracket... futrell sells them. pedal cluster needs to be passat or corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rettub116 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

I need to know some answer asap:
Im donig a swap on a 88 golf with the CE2 
im using everything from a 92 corrado VR6 including the plus suspension, and ABS and i need to know everything about the wiring harness, if I need to do any splicing etc.
Ive aready made the third hole in the firewall
Made the two holes in each of the strut towers and under the rear seat for the ABS
I really need to know if I need to cut any wires etc. while im pluging up the CE2
and any other info that is helpful
Thanx


----------



## shawnnwahs1 (Aug 25, 2004)

*axles.. HELP!*

ok, i snapped driver side axle on mk2vr
replaced with a3 driver side axle
was thought to be defective, 
replace with other a3 ds axle, now passenger side axle is rubbing against frame... will any difference in length between orgininal shift other axle? also found one bushing was farked, car has MAJOR vibrations.
also if i want to replace my control arms... i should corrado correct? i was told all corado suspension will work? 
please help!


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

I'm using a 94 passat automatic vr cluster with 94 cluster harness. My interior wiring is from a 90 g60 and I'm using a engine harness from a 97 passat. Will I need to jump these pins D8 and E2 also? The g60 cluster harness that was in my car is completely different from the passat cluster. The passat cluster has 5 plugs u1 and u2 are both 14 pin plugs and there are a black 2 pin with green and brown/white, a blue single pin with red/white, and a black single pin with purple/white. I have no idea where the last 3 plugs go. Are these there because it is an automatic cluster and harness?
Also wondering if my 90 g60 mfa stalk will work with the new wiring?




_Modified by jetta88a2 at 5:22 PM 11-20-2004_


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (jetta88a2)*

I would personally try to find some more cooperative wiring, but here is what I can tell you.
Your 97 passat engine wiring will hook up to the 90 G60 interior without a problem. So will the 94 gauge cluster wiring. 
You should be able to use your 90 MAF stalks as well, they are going to be run through the fusebox and as long as the gauge cluster was set up for it _should_ work.
As for the extra plugs from the cluster, if they are on the fusebox end some of them will probably not be used (this is the case if you use an A3 cluster in older A2 wiring) Now they may be part of the MAF system and you might want to trace them out and some wiring may be need to have everything functioning.
Lastly I am going to say that most likely you will need to make the D8 to E2 jump. A2 CE2 fuseboxes were not wired to send extra power to the gauge cluster and that is what that jump allows. Since you are adding a later style cluster I would assume you will need it. If you dont want to do it right away, just plug in the cluster and see if you get all of the gauges working.. if not you need the jump.

I know that those were not 100% answers but I usually try to stick to matched wiring where possible. Hope it helps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

Joe thanks. My fuse box is from the g60 also. I'll just try first with out the jumper. If it dosent work I'll know what to do. There is another question I have. What size hole saw do I use for the clutch master cylinder? I checked the cl wrightup on futrell's site. But the info dosent seem to be there. He goes as far as saying "ok I'll go into a bit more detail, right down to what size hole to drill. " But dosent mention it. 
Thanks again, Ryan


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

Are the B3 and B4 Passat VR6 pedal assemblys the same. I just want to know if the B4 assembly is a direct fit? It is out of a '95
I would also like to know what exhaust system fits best for a GTI?
I was thinking the '95 VR6 GTI system would work, but I'm not really sure.


_Modified by vdubbinn at 5:36 AM 12-2-2004_


----------



## MKIIVR6COUPE (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*

I swapped an OBDII vr into my digiII coupe and I am just curious as to what airbox I should use. I want something factory looking. I have a MKIII vr6 box but I dont want to hack it all apart if soemthing will work better. 
thanx


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (MKIIVR6COUPE)*

Hey got another wiring question. Do I need any part of the vr6 headlight harness for my swap? Also what do I need to wire in the diagnostic port so I can scan it? Dose it tie into the engine harness or just at the fuse panel?

MKIIVR6COUPE I'm not 100% sure but I believe the slc box has the same footprint as the digi2 box. 


_Modified by jetta88a2 at 10:21 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (MKIIVR6COUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIVR6COUPE* »_...I am just curious as to what airbox I should use...

The guys who did my swap gave me a line about no airboxes fitting in a mk2 conversion. It was one of many lines they gave me. So i wound up with a custom Cone Filter.
I was irritated, the airbox would have made it look nice and factory.


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (fiorya)*

corrado airbox


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (GoldPOS)*

hey guys it seems my corrado e-brake cables won't fit the A2 body correctly. Something seems wrong. I'm guessing they should fit but its having its "issues" any tips/suggestions? Bump for almost being done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (d-bot)*

use a2 brake cables http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## therichisgood (Mar 7, 2004)

when passat parts aer being referred to, does it matter if its b3 or b4? i have the pedal cluster from a b4 vr6. will this work with no problems? thanks.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

What to do about the clutch safey switch? I'm not sure my mkII had one but there was one in the donor (96GLX). I don't have the pedal harness so I'm assuming I can just jump it at the fuse box?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

you can just splice the two wires together or what i did was extend it and hid it under the dash so that if someone tries to steal the car even if they get the hot it wont start without pressing in the switch.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (speedracer211)*

Got it started.








I'm using a G60 radiator. The fan shround I have fits it perfectly, although I don't know for sure which one it is...slc maybe? The problem I'm having is the fan I have sits too close to the radiator, it actually touches it. What fan should I be using?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

i am using the a3 fan and rad with no problems


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (R-Acs)*

Can I use a passat 16v dual fan setup on a corrado vr6 rad in my a2 vr project? or do I need to salvage the a3 setup(pins on the motor are bent and the shrouds tweeked)?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GTi_94)*

i have obd1 b3 glx vr swapped into a 90 digi2 wolfsburg jetta... i'm curious as to what fuel pump to use??? now, i know that you can just swap the a3 tank right in with the lines and everything,... but i wanted to know if i could use just the a3 vr pump, or a2 16v pump without changing anything else?










_Modified by WolfzGangVR6 at 6:30 AM 12-22-2004_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (WolfzGangVR6)*

I have asked around about this and the Digi 2 fuel pump will work fine.
Edit: You will have to use your Digi2 Tank with your Digi2 fuel pump.
You cannot use a Digi2 pump with an A3 Tank.
However, if you plan to run boost in the future, you will have to swap out your Digi2 Tank and Fuel pump with an A3 Fuel pump and Tank.
-Ben



_Modified by A2brb at 9:51 AM 12-22-2004_


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (WolfzGangVR6)*

the a3 pump will not fit into a non a3 tank the top of the pump is much larger.


_Modified by speedracer211 at 9:53 AM 1-4-2005_


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (speedracer211)*

also fuel pump related...do you have to splice any wires to have the fuel pump work with the setups described above?


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ArpyArpad)*

if it was me, I would just go with a cis fuel pump and call it a day. it puts out way more pressure than any mk3 pump and or vr6 pump and puts out a lot more flow. check into that.


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ArpyArpad)*

Yes you will have to splice in the vr plug. the 8v pump and vr pump have different sized plugs but same wires. All the wires are the same though so it is a no brainer splicing on the new plug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (speedracer211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer211* »_Yes you will have to splice in the vr plug. the 8v pump and vr pump have different sized plugs but same wires. All the wires are the same though so it is a no brainer splicing on the new plug http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

is that for ce2 as well? and i havent really looked yet but where do the wires from the fuel pump connect to? the fuse box or somewhere else?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ArpyArpad)*

applies to ce2 as well... vr and 2.0 pumps are a single in-tank pump. I believe all mk2's have that extra crappy little pump underneath the car that always leaks as well. If you go vr pump get the entire tank, lines and filter. Filter mounts in the same place where that other pump or whatever the heck it is underneath the car. I picked the lines, tank, pump and filter from l and t enterprizes and it was only 75 bucks


----------



## digi16vrocco (May 24, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (speedracer211)*

hey guys. i have a few questions.
recently bought a mk2 vr6. it has the following components:
obd1 corrado engine
corrado tranny
brakes, wiring, dash, cluster, subframes all from 99 DE
this does make a wicked car... however....the clutch is very low. it grabs about 1/2 inch from the floor! now this makes it a little ****ty when your stuck in traffic having to plow the clutch to the floor.
just wondering if there is anything that i can swap in to correct this?


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (digi16vrocco)*

2 questions here.
1. fuel tank - will the vr6 glx fuel tank bold right in into my mk2 gti and is this worth doing?
2. front cross member (mount) can I use a MMP Mk2 VR6 mount with my curret cross member (16v gti)?
that is all for now.


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (carpathianwolf)*

From what I have read, The VR6 gas tank is the same size as the Larger tanks found on later model Mk2 cars.
They are 14.5 US gal with 12 useable.
My 1989 GL Auto had this tank volume from the factory and it was not changed out during the swap.
I get about 270-290 miles out of each tank of gas.


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*

I have an 86 Golf (basic CIS) and I have a 93 passat with a vr6.... what exactly do I need from this car??? I plan on pullin the entire harness front to rear, and I know the rear crossmember won't fit... what other problems can I except to run into?
Thanks in advance


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (fiorya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fiorya* »_From what I have read, The VR6 gas tank is the same size as the Larger tanks found on later model Mk2 cars.
They are 14.5 US gal with 12 useable.
My 1989 GL Auto had this tank volume from the factory and it was not changed out during the swap.
I get about 270-290 miles out of each tank of gas.

Ok the main reason I want to swap the tank out is, I want to eliminate the pump that is under the car so I run just one pump and not this two pumps BS. My car is 92 GTi so it should be the bigger tank.


----------



## digi16vrocco (May 24, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (digi16vrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digi16vrocco* »_hey guys. i have a few questions.
recently bought a mk2 vr6. it has the following components:
obd1 corrado engine
corrado tranny
brakes, wiring, dash, cluster, subframes all from 99 DE
this does make a wicked car... however....the clutch is very low. it grabs about 1/2 inch from the floor! now this makes it a little ****ty when your stuck in traffic having to plow the clutch to the floor.
just wondering if there is anything that i can swap in to correct this? 









dudes i need an answer to this.
and for the gas tank fellow. i have a 99 gti vr6 gastank in my 89 gti. it works great.


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (digi16vrocco)*

how difficult was it to swap it in?


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (carpathianwolf)*

How are you guys mounting the ECU in the rain tray? I've got it located on the passenger side but don't have anything to mount it to...what have some of you come up with?


----------



## digi16vrocco (May 24, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (carpathianwolf)*

i acutally did not do this myself. but it does just bolt in (no modifications...but i believe you need the fuel lines too.


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darren p.* »_How are you guys mounting the ECU in the rain tray? I've got it located on the passenger side but don't have anything to mount it to...what have some of you come up with?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

just use velcro or 3m double sided tape...i used velcro and it holds excellent


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (speedracer211)*

Thanks...I guess you seperate the ECU from the bracket?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

yup... just make sure you do not place it too close the the wiper arms but close enough that the rain tray fits. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (speedracer211)*

Has anyone used a Corrado pedal cluster with an A3 gas pedal and throttle cable? I just got an A3 gas pedal and tried to hook it up but it doesn't line up with the throttle cable when mounted in the Corrado cluster. Any ideas besides buying a Corrado throttle cable?


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

If you want to use the A3 pedal and cable you need to drill another hole in the firewall. The A2s including the corrado have a bend to the left I believe and the A3 goes in the other direction. 
You can use a passat VR6 cable from a B3/B4 as well, it has the same attachment as the A2 cables.
Also if you are going to use the A3 pedal you will probably have to remove some of the material to allow it to move freely and have a full extension, if I remember correctly it will get stuck and not go all the way down to the floor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck, I would stick with the A2 parts and go with a corrado or passat cable... whichever you can find... futrell sells the corrado ones


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (smokinjoe644)*

I was thinking I'd need to drill another hole, but didn't really want to do that. Especially considering the fact that even if I did drill the hole in the firewall the gas pedal would be real close to the brake pedal. The pedal, when installed in the Corrado cluster, actually sits to the left of the gas pedal stop. I did, in fact, have to remove some material from the top of the pedal so it wouldn't get stuck when pushed to the floor. Your knowledge of these cars and swaps is impressive. 
I'm probably just going to get the Corrado cable.


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks... I have taken quite a few A2s and A3s apart from complete to shell...








Corrado cables can be hard to find, that is why I suggested the passat... sometimes it is easier to get ahold of
Good luck either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco_Clan_Man* »_I have an 86 Golf (basic CIS) and I have a 93 passat with a vr6.... what exactly do I need from this car??? I plan on pullin the entire harness front to rear, and I know the rear crossmember won't fit... what other problems can I except to run into?
Thanks in advance

anyone?


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

Im sorry, but no one is answering you because most of the information is right at the top of this post and the rest can be found by searching the archived forums.
But here is the short list:
You can use....pretty much the whole car
front cross member (rad support bottom)
pedal cluster
brake booster w/clutch master and abs if you got it
engine/trans/wiring
downpipe and cat
shifter box and cables (but an A3 golf or jetta is better as the passat is longer, but it can work)
fuel lines/pump/tank
rad and fans
Pretty much the only thing you will not have from the passat that is needed is the K-frame from an A3, a VR6 or 2.0 can be used. I think you will need the rear motor mount bracket to... to mount to the A3 frame, or the trans bracket... one of them is different but I forget which http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

wanted to know what is the color of the plug that plugs into the alternator
I have a Vr6 that came out of an 92 corrado and swapping it into an 88 golf gl with the CE2

I also wanted to know what do i have to do so the steering colum can bolt up to the body
and do anybody know how to hook up the air lines that seats on the fire wall
basiclly i need a book for dummies on how to wire up my swap can anyone help me


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (smokinjoe644)*

Thanks smokinjoe for the list, its easier to have a list and work out the problems 1 step at a time. 
Cheers


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

is there anyone close to New Jersey that know what they are doing and will like to help me finish up my swap


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Scirocco_Clan_Man)*

I'm using an engine harness out of a GLX and have a G60 radiator with the rectangular plug, but my harness has the round connector. Will the fan switch for the VR6 radiator fit in the G60 rad?


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

The holes in the rad have been virtually the same from '76-present...
Both Rad themal switches should fit.


----------



## jetta88a2 (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GTi_94)*

I didnt see this posted in here and figured it might help those of you without bently's...
http://www.3dzubehor.com/pages/howto2.html


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

how do i bolt on the 92 corrado steering col. to the corrado rack the right way


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildout* »_how do i bolt on the 92 corrado steering col. to the corrado rack the right way 

Make sure you have the right u-joints and it should bolt right up. 
Now for my question








I'm not getting power to my gauge cluster. Its a mkIII cluster, I made the jump from D8 to E2 and still nothing. The LCDs are on without the key turned but as soon as I turn the key....nothing. Please help, seach is down and I want to figure this thing out. Any help, as always is much appreciated. 
Edit: Search is back up. Turns out I was using the original cluster harness. I got the mkIII cluster harness and should be good to go. Move along, nothing to see here.










_Modified by darren p. at 11:40 PM 1-30-2005_


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

what do i have to do to bolt the column inside of the car
i have a corrado ster. colu.


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

do anybody know where to plug the rubber hose that comes from the back of a corrado cluster


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (jetta88a2)*

can i use the corrado sleeve or do i have to use a different sleeve


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

i dont know man, but maybe you should just get in there and look. thats an easy way to find out.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

does the mk3 kframe make the engine sit a little higher on one side? how do you prevent that?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_does the mk3 kframe make the engine sit a little higher on one side? how do you prevent that?

Yes, It sits a little higher and will give it a little tilt.
I don't know about Adjustment for the A3 K-frame but....
To avoid this you can use a Corrado Vr6 K-frame which will allow the engie to sit a little lower and more level in the Engine Bay than the A3 K-frame.
This is what I'm using in my swap just because of this issue.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*

you can also cut the rear motormount down. i dont know how much but its very simple. maybe someone who knows for sure will post.
forgot to mention, but i have the corrado rear subframe and the rear mount still had to be cut down.


_Modified by ArpyArpad at 9:34 PM 2-5-2005_


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*

why use the mk2 frame?


----------



## EuroRabbit (Aug 4, 2003)

Why dosent the front cross member for the motor mount work from MK3 VR's?
Also can I use the MK2 cat and exhaust?


_Modified by Jetta90WB at 2:48 AM 2-6-2005_


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

when using a g60 speedo cable, does it do anything funky with the vss stuff? like does it hamper the revs, cap the speed, anything wonky like that?
i'm intending to use my original cluster with a futrell/MMP tach converter


----------



## Wasatch VR6 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_
i'm intending to use my original cluster with a futrell/MMP tach converter

I checked futrell's site for this and I can only see the 1.8 & 2.0l converters on there. Anyone have a link? I am in need of one of these as well.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (92vr6Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92vr6Jetta* »_I checked futrell's site for this and I can only see the 1.8 & 2.0l converters on there. Anyone have a link? I am in need of one of these as well. 


i emailed futrell, they dont have them listed, but they DO have em. they are $300 us. canadians can get the same thing from MMP, same price

but, yesterday i think i found a BETTER option
email [email protected]
canadian based company, they can integrate harnesses and such, and he said for about 250 canadian, he can configure the tach AND set up a VSS sensor at the speedo (meaning, you need the g60 cable, BUT you can send the ecu a VSS signal) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this looks the most promising, and its a DAMN good price


----------



## huje (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

can G60 spindles work with 'plus' control arms? and if you can what axles would be best


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Compliments of Jeffrey B:
Here is some good Info that may help you guys Sort through some of the parts you can use.
To keep your car 4 lug you can go a couple of different ways.
1. Use the A3 ('93-99 Golf/Jetta) K frame with A-arms, axles, spindles, PS, etc. and add G60 or VR6 calipers, and G60 11.0" rotors. This will result in a little wider track on the front than what you have with A2 stuff on the car now. (this is what the white car had.
2. Use the A3 or Corrado K-frame, but use A2 A-arms and axles. Use Corrado or A3 power steering rack with A2 tie rod assemblies. Use the A3 4 cyl. spindles, and Corrado G60 or Vr6 calipers, and G60 rotors. Use the A2 sway bar as well.

The Corrado K-frame will sit the engine a little lower, and a little more level in the engine bay.

To do the AC, you will need to pull the dash. This will also make it much easier to swap the pedal cluster. Pull the dash, and pull the Ac blowerbox out. exchange the R12 evaporator core out for an R134 one. Use the R134 expansion valve. Use the Corrado VR6 AC lines. You can use the Corrado VR6 or a regular A2 condenser. Use passat VR6 or Corrado VR6 cooling fans. If you use passat , you will have to trim the bottom of the fan shroud to fit the height of the G60 or Corrado Vr6 radiator that you will use.

If you are buying suspension for the car, A3 4cyl stups work well in the A2's. The A3 is a heavier car, and the heavier VR6 motor makes up for the weight difference in the chassis of the cars.

To hook up the AC, if you use a '92 Corrado for wiring it is a plug and play affair. If you use anything else , it will be a "get both bentleys out and compare affair."

Here is a basic rundown on what you can use:

front motor mount carrier - Passat VR6 or Corrado VR6

K-frame -A3 4 cyl or 6 cyl, and Corrado VR6. (just remember that you have to use 6 cyl. A-arms with 6 cyl. axles, and vice versa.

Rotors - Corrado G60 for 4 lug, and VR6 rotors for 5 lug.

PS lines - VR6 A3, passat, or Corrado. Corrado VR6 work best.

PS rack - A3 , 4cyl or 6, Corrado VR6 , or Passat VR6. Just remember that you will match up the tie rod assemblies with the A-arms that you are using.

Spindles - A3 4 cyl., Late A2 with 10.1 brakes, Passat 16v, or Corrado G60 for 4 lug. Any thing VR6 for 5 lug.

Calipers - G60 or VR6 (they are the same in 11.0" )

Swaybar - match up the swaybar with the A-arms.

Shifterbox - Corrado G60, anything VR6

Pedalbox- Corrado (Vr6 or G60), Passat (16v or VR6)

Brake Booster and Backing plate - Corrado G60 non ABS, or passat 16v

Clutch slave and Master - Corrado G60 or VR6, Passat VR6 or 16v

Instrument cluster - Early A2 with MFA (86-89 Golf 16v's, or 85-87 GTI or GLI 8v) (Have to make hybrid harness for it to work)

Exhaust - TT for A2 VR6 conversions

Rear Axle beam - Any A2 with rear discs, or A3, or Corrado.

Gas tank and pump - Use the one in the car, or swap the one from your A3 or Corrado Donor car.

Speedo Cable - Corrado G60


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

My Auxilery Coolant Pump isn't coming on, nor are my fans. I've checked the fuses in the fan control module and the one in the fuse box and they are all good. I've done the tests in the Bentley and I get nothing. I'm thinking the FCM isn't getting power. The engine came from a 96 GLX and so did the wiring. Do these things go bad or is it possible I didn't hook something up? Any wiring I should specifically check other than what the Bently says? Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dcpeppersfan (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

can antone tell how i can find a diagram to hook up the rear ce1 harness to a ce2 harness at the fuse box


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dcpeppersfan)*

I've got a complete MKIII OBDII GLX that was totaled (rearended)
What parts would I need to swap into a MKII (I plan to use everything from the MKIII, dash, wiring, fuseblock, engine, 5 lug suspension. I see most parts need modification which I'm ok with, but is there anything I would need to source from a corrado/B3?


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

so the only readon you go with the mk3 pedal cluster (if your not going abs) is for the clutch?
I thought i read on here some where that you could buy a bracket or housing to convert the VR6 tranny?.


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (white86gti)*

ok I'm having some issues understanding the list on the first page.
Need some clarification on the Front Cross members (radiator half)
I have original A2 cross member, I have a A3 VR rad/rad fan assembly, and I also have a Passat 16v front cross member (rad)
What are my options? or what should I go and buy?
thanks


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (carpathianwolf)*

you need the part with the motor mount from a corrado or passat VR6 or you need to use a solid front mount.
the passat 16v radiator half will work very well with the MK3 VR6 rad/fan setup... it puts it in square across the car and gives you some extra engine clearance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

The engine and harness is out of a 97 jetta glx OBD II
I need help with my mk2 VR6, I need to reconnect my both O2 sensors, the secondary air pump and the combi valve, I was just told that they were disconnected on my car, and I'm thinking about legalizing the car, so need to put those back, the problem is, I don't have those items, nor I think the wiring that goes to those items is there. I'll probably have to rewire it or something, I'll have to look a little further, 
I think I found the O2 sensor wires, but not sure which one goes to which O2 sensor, there are 2 stacks, but both are 5 wire, one goes to precat one post cat, but which is which?
Does the wiring for the secondary air pump and combi valve come with all the other wires that come to engine and connect to it with a big round harness or they are seperate?
I also need help on the canister, what carbo canister can I use? Can I use a canister off of a 92 8v mk2 gti on my VR6?


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

are there any mods I need to do to the 16v cross member or will it just bolt in. Reason I'm asking I was looking at it and looks very different compared to a stock mk2 or corrado. Thank you


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (carpathianwolf)*

you have to cut off the tow hook area and the same part on the other side, other then that it will fit right on top of the other half with no problems


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

My original bolts bumper are too short, they do not reach the rail, do i need longer bolts? also noticed that the cross member has holes for the mk2 style rad (pegs on the rad) compared to the mk3 rad has holes. Can you give me some info on that.
thanks


----------



## smokinjoe644 (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (carpathianwolf)*

Well... all I can say is it is not a direct it, nothing is when you are swaping parts that are not from the car originally.
You just have to deal with the problems as they come up, you should not need longer bolts. As for the holes you just need to put bolts through the grommets on the MK3 rad and secure them from underneath with a nut.... again nothing is perfect, you have to figure it out but it is close


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

I have an a3 vr6 available to me. should i gother taking the struts off of the car?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

what needs to be done for the brakes/proportioning valve with a mk3 vr6 rear beam being swapped?


----------



## milfhunter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

Ok I'm missing a few things the reverse light switch wiring and the wiper motor wiring. I'm using a 97 passat engine harness and a 90 g60 headlight harness. Do I have to add these or am I missing something?


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (milfhunter)*

Any vr swap pics / progress pics


----------



## milfhunter (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (milfhunter)*

Ok well I found the wiper wiring. And discovered why I couldnt find the reverse light switch wiring. I have an auto harness. I found the the backup light wiring in the harness f6 and f7 but... What do I have to do to disable the neutral position relay and anything else auto specific that might keep the car from running properly?


----------



## A2Jeff (Mar 3, 2005)

hey>> I have a 90 jetta and I'm planning on puttin a VR6 in it. I'm gonna buy a Corrado SLC that has everything but the engine, radiator, fenders and bumper. I was wondering what else I would need other than an engine to get this project done.


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (A2Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Jeff* »_hey>> I have a 90 jetta and I'm planning on puttin a VR6 in it. I'm gonna buy a Corrado SLC that has everything but the engine, radiator, fenders and bumper. I was wondering what else I would need other than an engine to get this project done. 

Look at the front page


----------



## Blue Boost (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (little dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_Any vr swap pics / progress pics









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KEITH (Apr 19, 1999)

Engine/trans/wire harness out of a 92 corrado distributor motor
I swapped everything from the corrado over to an 87 golf gl(replaced wire harness to CE2) and in the process deleted the abs wiring and alarm wiring. THe problem is my gauges dont work. They get power but nothing moves. does anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## A2Jeff (Mar 3, 2005)

ok>>thanks a lot.


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (KEITH)*

make the jump on the back of the fuse box from d8 to e2 and everything should work..


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Would anyone here know what size hose goes/fits from the brake reservoir to the slave master cylinder...


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (duttydubwoy)*

Not sure of the dimensions and I know this is ghetto but I just used some coolant hose from my old hoses...the one that goes from the overflow to the upper radiator hose.


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (darren p.)*

Lol but if it worked then i guess datz what i would have to do ya know


----------



## rogerrabbitt (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (milfhunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milfhunter* »_Ok well I found the wiper wiring. And discovered why I couldnt find the reverse light switch wiring. I have an auto harness. I found the the backup light wiring in the harness f6 and f7 but... What do I have to do to disable the neutral position relay and anything else auto specific that might keep the car from running properly?


im wondering the same thing....can anybody shed light on this for me


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (speedracer211)*

Can any of you fellow swappers tell me how to adjust the throttle piece for the accel cable to work perfectly...My car is a 1992 GTi w/ an obd2 vr swap in it ...hopefully someone here can let me know...


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (duttydubwoy)*

What throttle cable are you using? If your using the Corrado cable you are going to need to modify the bracket to place it farther from the TB so you can hit WOT. .


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (darren p.)*

i have a 92 gti . (currently has an ABA in it)
if i get a donor GLX car, with just back end damage, will it have everything i need to do the swap? (minus LITTLE odds and ends)

Cheers,Dan.


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (milfhunter)*

hey.....so i just wired the whole interior of my 1991, OBD1 VR6, with obd1 wiring. everything works from the heaterbox to the car turning over. the hazards work, EVERYTHING.....except for my turn signals. when i ran a continuity test on the plug, that goes into the stalk, for the turn signals, its getting no power. so i followed the wires down to where the go in the fusebox, and saw no problems with the wiring. the windshield wipers work, i mean i really dont know what to do. if anybody for some reason has a picture of the schematics for this, or even knows whats going on, please chime in....ive ran out of ideas, and am about to jump from the wiper plug to the signal plug. 
thanks in advance!!


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (darren p.)*

Yea I am usign the corrado cable....how would I modify the bracket if any of you here know how or have a pic on what has to be done that would be helpful?


----------



## corrado_sean (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DEF Vdubs)*

so the g60 pedal cluster will work fine? im puttin a vr in my g60 rado...what are some lil specifics i may need...my car is a g60 auto right now..ive got a g60 5 spd swap at my friends shop and vr swap on the way w/o subframes so i kno i need those...but what else may i need?


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (corrado_sean)*

Has anyone used Passat 16v or VR cable shifter box? Is this ok? Cuz I can get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Wasatch VR6 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_Has anyone used Passat 16v or VR cable shifter box? Is this ok? Cuz I can get my hands on one of these. 

The passat vr shift box is the one I am using in my car now, works fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (92vr6Jetta)*

Thats good to hear! I also found a MK3 one, possibly very cheap.
Ok, just to confirm, 95 Passat VR cross member will work right? Came across one these as well.
EDIT: One more, do I HAVE to use a rado or A3 power steering rack? I cant use my A2 powersteering rack and still have PS? 


_Modified by CruiseVW at 7:08 PM 3-27-2005_


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_Thats good to hear! I also found a MK3 one, possibly very cheap.
Ok, just to confirm, 95 Passat VR cross member will work right? Came across one these as well.
EDIT: One more, do I HAVE to use a rado or A3 power steering rack? I cant use my A2 powersteering rack and still have PS? 

_Modified by CruiseVW at 7:08 PM 3-27-2005_

please read the entire thread all your questions are in there


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (pineapplegti)*

I did read it, but I just wanted to confirm on the passat cross member. I suppose I can use the lower half but need to decide which upper half to use. Thats what was confusing me. 
And the reason I asked about using my A2 steering rack was because I assume that the power steering lines won't bolt up to the VR PS pump. Which is why I asked if I had to use a different rack. Thanks.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (CruiseVW)*

ok, so I am just gonna get a new rado rack at the dealer anyways. so.
Here's a good question I didnt see asked. 
I am putting a OBII motor in my A2, and I want to have the OBII Vag port available to me. Is it as easy as seperating the plug from a A3 wire harness and plugging it into my fuse block (CEII) or where ever it goes?


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (CruiseVW)*

I'm using a mk3 VR6 K-frame and a corrado front cross member, what motor/tranny mounts do i use? I guess corrado front since corrado cross member and the two rear mk3 VR? will this work. thanks


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (carpathianwolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carpathianwolf* »_I'm using a mk3 VR6 K-frame and a corrado front cross member, what motor/tranny mounts do i use? I guess corrado front since corrado cross member and the two rear mk3 VR? will this work. thanks

That will work, but the passenger side of the motor may be raised up a little higher than if you used a rado kframe. I actually got the chance to see the difference and you can tell. You can grind down the mount if you use the A3 kframe which is what I am doing cuz they are easier to find in mint shape and cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

I'm about to get started with my swap and I had a few questions I didn't see addressed. Evidently, I got a Passat 16v front cross member with my swap instead of a vr6 one. I see this can be used, but what motor mounts should I use? I have a good G60 hydro mount laying around the garage and my MK2 already has the solid style "flying saucer" type mount in it. Which of the two would be better to use?
Also, my swap came out of a front end hit and as a result the front motor mount bracket was damaged and is un-useable. Is there any possible way I can use the one from the 4 cylinder?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

We've got a Corrado VR6 subframe and crossmember here if anyone needs them.


----------



## A2Jeff (Mar 3, 2005)

ok... so I'm takin the jetta apart and getting it all ready for the swap... but... I dunno what to do when it comes to all the wiring. Only the engine wiring comes out, right? That makes sense to me. Do I just unwrap all the wires that are wrapped together and weed out only the engine wiring?


----------



## BlueA2GTI (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (little dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *little dubber* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here is my setup!
-98 GLX engine and wiring harness
-00 GLX transmission (02J) with 98 GLX Shift box and cables
-Clutch pivot made my Ben Custom Fabric here in Quebec, to use clutch cable.
-95 Passat VR6 front crossmember (motormount part)
-91 Passat 16v lower rad support (in front of crossmember)
-98 GLX K-frame but with rear engine mount cut down a bit to level the engine out. 
-A2 control arms
-A3 10.1 spindles, with G60 calipers, carriers and 11'' rotors
-98 rear beam (3/4'' wider)
-A2 brake booster and 22mm MC
-Neuspeed 25mm front swaybar for A2
-A2 GTI drive axles 
-A2 manual steering rack with manual steering rack U-joint and A2 tie-rod assemblies
-Patec Holeshots for Corrado VR6 with VR6 strut bearings
-97 2.0 8v gas tank with 98 GLX fuel pump (although the 2.0 8v pump works fine as well)
Hope this helps a couple of you with what can fit and what can be done.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (BlueA2GTI)*

Dude! Nice setup. What is this Clutch pivot made my Ben Custom Fabric here in Quebec, to use clutch cable? How does it work and can anyone get one? I'd love to use a cable in stead of hyrdaulic action. Do you have a pic of it all mounted up?
-98 GLX K-frame but with rear engine mount cut down a bit to level the engine out. 
Apporximately how much did you cut it down? I'll be using one out of a DE that I can get real cheap.
-98 rear beam (3/4'' wider) 
Only 98's had the wider rear beam?
Looking good, thanks for listing your setup. More people need to do this!


_Modified by CruiseVW at 12:00 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## BlueA2GTI (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

Thanks for the good comments.
I can't really explain the clutch pivot other than the fact that it has the same type of rod as the clutch cylinder that goes into the clutch/pressure plate housing, and pushes on the throwout fork, the same way the original system does. I'll take pics, maybe even take it off of the car to take better pics for you in the next couple days.
All MK3 rear beams are wider. and for the rear mount, I did it a while ago, don't really remember how much it was cut down, but maybe a 1/2'', can someone confirm that?

Edit:
Here is a pic of the exact same clutch pivot. Ben Custom Fabric sells it for 100$ Can.

















_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_Dude! Nice setup.  What is this Clutch pivot made my Ben Custom Fabric here in Quebec, to use clutch cable? How does it work and can anyone get one? I'd love to use a cable in stead of hyrdaulic action. Do you have a pic of it all mounted up?
-98 GLX K-frame but with rear engine mount cut down a bit to level the engine out. 
Apporximately how much did you cut it down? I'll be using one out of a DE that I can get real cheap.
-98 rear beam (3/4'' wider) 
Only 98's had the wider rear beam?
Looking good, thanks for listing your setup. More people need to do this!

_Modified by CruiseVW at 12:00 PM 4-27-2005_


_Modified by BlueA2GTI at 5:18 PM 4-27-2005_


_Modified by BlueA2GTI at 5:59 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (BlueA2GTI)*

wow thats awesome! can you get me one? Then I wouldnt have to drill a hole in the firewall for the hydraulic clutch! and I can stick with my stock pedal setup!! oh joy!


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

Appologies if this has already been discussed...
I’d like to maintain my factory A2 steering rack, tierods, ball joints and control arms. Can I still use the Mk2 axles? Will they bolt up to the VR6 diff ok?


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Spindles:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat
*** must match struts to spindles (there are different widths)*


According to this, you can't use VR6 struts with A2 sprindles (knuckles)? That doesn't sound right.







Which spindles are wider?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (HappyVdubber2)*

My Set up: *I'm staying 4 Lug*
*Started with a 91' A2 8V Gti*
93' Corrado SLC Main Engine Harness-Didn't use 5 or 6 of the wires
92' Corrado SLC Fan Control Harness-Plug and Play with CE2 wiring
91' CE2-Fuse Box
93' Corrado VR6 Radiator and Dual cooling Fans
Corrado G-60 Rear Axle Beam and Rear Brakes - To stay Four lug
A2 16V Emergency Break Cables
Corrado G-60 spindles with 11" brakes- To stay Four lug
Corrado K-frame - (will sit the engine a little lower and level than A3-4cyl K-frame)
93' Corrado front motor mount carrier
Corrado PS Rack
A2 tie rods 
A2 swaybar
A2 axles
A2 A-arms
Polyurethane bushing all through the car
Pedalbox-Corrado VR6
A2 Brake booster
22mm Master Cylinder
Speedo Cable - Corrado G60
Early MFA cluster with cluster Hybrid Harness
Patec Holeshot Coilovers made specifically for an A2-VR6
VR6 strut Bearings
A3-Evaporator Core
A2-AC Condensor
A3- Expansion Valve
A2- Reciever Drier
A2-Heater Core



_Modified by A2brb at 12:58 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

How can you use

_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
Corrado VR6 PS lines and PS Rack

with these

_Quote »_
A2 tie rods 
A2 axles
A2 A-arms


According to

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Steering rack:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used

You can't











_Modified by HappyVdubber2 at 12:47 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (HappyVdubber2)*

You can!


_Modified by A2brb at 12:58 AM 6-12-2005_


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_I meant to type Corrado G-60 PS lines and Rack.


So what's the difference between the G60 rack and the standard A2 rack?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (HappyVdubber2)*

You can use...
Corrado or A3 power steering rack with A2 tie rod assemblies


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

So the list on the first page is inaccurate?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

no its right, read it again
TIE RODS AND A-ARMS MUST MATCH, mix and match power racks as you please


----------



## HappyVdubber2 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_no its right, read it again
TIE RODS AND A-ARMS MUST MATCH, mix and match power racks as you please

Thanks for the clearification, my bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (HappyVdubber2)*

ok, i have a b3 passat as a donor. WITH the five lug suspension off a 97 mk3. what else would I need. only thing wrong is the pass. B3 axle. Does a 2.0 mk3 rad fit?


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

OK, I'm sure it's been asked before, but can not find what I need to know.
I have a 91 ce2 (2.0l 16v) that I put a 94 passat vr6 motor in.
IT has, Front engine harness with OUT AC wiring all hooked up BUT NO
FUEL OR SPARK. I have power to ECU, FUSE block ETC. any IDEA'S what else
I'm missing. Their is a lot of small single pin cons. that I have no idea what they
go to (maybe test plugs) ANY HELP THANKS.


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (RAD32)*

OH, YEAH when I put a test light to t-85 of the fuel pump relay
The fuel pump will run







ANY HELP, THANKS


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Will the Passat A/C lines and heater core work in the swap?


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Henni)*

alright, i went to the yard this weekend in search of a mk3 subframe. I have the full 5 lug setup from the passat including control arms. I want to put this in my mk2 so I was told the mk3 subframe holds the b3 control arms and such.
when I got there, the guy dragged up a mk3 subframe. it looked identicle to the mk2 subframe. so he pulled out another subframe that was a mk2 subframe. they looked identicle. either he pulled out 2 mk2 subframes or I am missing something. 
any light on this would be awesome and I know its been beat to death and I have been following this thread since page one so I know. thank.s


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (RAD32)*

I wanna know the same thing if anyone here can answer this...I am not hearing my fuel pump & its not coming on or anything....i switched ecu's n all still got nothing...only thing is it jus keeps cranking cranking cranking....rechecked all the connections and everything is hooked up how it should be..


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (duttydubwoy)*

I will let you in on what I find on monday.
My friend ,who has done a lot of VR swaps. 
said he will make it run. He is sure it just one or two
wires that are not hooked up. I will repost later next week


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (RAD32)*

cool..thanx bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueA2GTI (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (claytski)*

The Mk2 and Mk3 subframes are different. The rear motor mount bracket that is on the mk2 subframe is not the same as on the mk3 subframe at all. The motor mount bracket I am talking about is the one on the passenger side of the subframe.

_Quote, originally posted by *claytski* »_alright, i went to the yard this weekend in search of a mk3 subframe. I have the full 5 lug setup from the passat including control arms. I want to put this in my mk2 so I was told the mk3 subframe holds the b3 control arms and such.
when I got there, the guy dragged up a mk3 subframe. it looked identicle to the mk2 subframe. so he pulled out another subframe that was a mk2 subframe. they looked identicle. either he pulled out 2 mk2 subframes or I am missing something. 
any light on this would be awesome and I know its been beat to death and I have been following this thread since page one so I know. thank.s


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

just bought an entire VR swap, could anyone give me some type of order to install the parts? i dont want to have the engine in and be like damn, i could have done blah before i put that ish in. thanks


----------



## atlasGTI (Aug 21, 2002)

*few quick questions..*

I wanna say "thanks" first off for all the knowledge in this thread, and to the people who help out with it. ive recieved 90% of my answeres from it..
But heres the remaining 10%-
1. will the rear suspension beam from a B4 fit my a2 in lieu of a a3 when i do the plus upgrade?
2. I have a 97 passat with no motor/trans but has a complete harness and intake mani as a parts car. But, i have an obd1 VR6 engine w/o a dizzy or harness. 
Can I make that motor work with the newer harness, guage cluster and ECM(the concern beeing the inability to use the smog pump), or should i try to get an OBD1 ECM and a Bently and alter the OBD2 harness to the OBD1 engine? 
This is all going into a car that has ce-2 btw..


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

I have a 91 GTI 2.016v that I want to swap a VR into. How does the wiring for the gauge cluster work? Will the stock harness hook right up? Also, what about the speedometer? The MkII has a cable driven Speedometer, but the A3 VR6's have electronic ones I believe. Is there still a place to put a speedometer cable into the motor? I hear the G60 Speedo cable works? Or maybe it was the SLC?
Do you think one of you could look over my parts list to see if I'm missing anything, or did something that would be incompatible?
http://www.n00bstories.com/ima...49686
I'm still confused about the ABS Booster though. Can I use my stock A2 Brake booster with the 22mm master cylinder, and corrado bracket?


_Modified by KingofNod at 11:33 AM 5-14-2005_


----------



## rogerrabbitt (Jun 20, 2004)

does anyone know if the complete front suspension from a passat ( subframe,control arms,spindle, steering rack,tie rods, and struts.) will work as complete on a2 vr swap.? i didnt find it anywere were it says that you can use a passat subframe... but will it work if everything matches?......if anyones done this before, any input would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_
I'm still confused about the ABS Booster though. Can I use my stock A2 Brake booster with the 22mm master cylinder, and corrado bracket?

_Modified by KingofNod at 11:33 AM 5-14-2005_

i got the parts guy to run the part number of a 1990 jetta's booster (my car) and cross reference it with a corrado g60 booster (they have 11 inch fronts and rear discs) same part number. so, i'm gonna use my a2 booster and a 22 mc


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (duttydubwoy)*

Here, is what we found. one yellow/red wire-not hooked up.
I think he said it was power for ECU, only wire (red/yellow) that did not
go to anything. And a BAD ECU relay (109) forget # on the fuse block but you can check to see if this is your problem also. Car runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but its not as fast as my R32


----------



## Dubluva (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RAD32)*

I saw a swap on here before where somebody got some kinda bracket made that let him use his A2 clutch cable with a hydraulic tranny. Does anyone know where I can get one? Also if I'm using the A2 pedals, can I still use the Passat Vr master cylinder and install the whole ABS system?
Thanks


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Dubluva)*

My question is this. Can I swap to vr 5lug without going with the plus one set up? What combo will work? Thanks


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (civcklr)*

Silly question, i've the only thing i'm having problems with figuring out is if i stay with my original non ps steering rack, how do i throw it on a jetta mk3 setup? but if i were to throw in power steering, how do you make the mk2 steering colum meet up with the power steering rack. Thanks in advance.

EDIT
Sorry, i think i just saw the answer saying i can use the power steering rackwith the A2 tie rod ends, but how to i make the steering colums meet up?


_Modified by Dietbudda at 6:01 AM 5-24-2005_


----------



## DJMoney6916v (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*

Hey. getting ready to put the front end of my conversion back together. I am going to be running AC. I got all the corrado VR stuff ready to go (lines, condensor, etc..). My plans were to use the A3 rad with the Passat 16V crossmember, but it doesnt seem like the VR Corrado condensor mounts up to the A3VR rad. Can I use the A3 condensor or would it be easier to run the Corrado VR Rad setup??
I hope that makes sence. TIA
Jon


----------



## Wasatch VR6 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (DJMoney6916v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJMoney6916v* »_Hey. getting ready to put the front end of my conversion back together. I am going to be running AC. I got all the corrado VR stuff ready to go (lines, condensor, etc..). My plans were to use the A3 rad with the Passat 16V crossmember, but it doesnt seem like the VR Corrado condensor mounts up to the A3VR rad. Can I use the A3 condensor or would it be easier to run the Corrado VR Rad setup??
I hope that makes sence. TIA
Jon

With my setup I used the existing A2 condenser with a G-60 radiator core. The Corrado radiator shroud should be the best fit, but I used the dual fan shroud from the Passat, modding it slightly to fit it in there. A portion of my ac lines were custom made to work with this application.


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

question, sorry i hope this wasnt already covered.
I am running all a2 86 jetta tdi stock suspension components, hubs, axles, suspension etc etc that came with the car. on my axles my inner joints that bolt to the trans are too small and the hole do not line up with the vr6 trans.
the first page says that the a2 axles are compatible with vr6 trans. or do you need to swap the hubs from the stock a2 trans over to the vr6 trans?
thanks guys


_Modified by A2sHAVeddubber at 9:26 PM 5-26-2005_


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2sHAVeddubber)*

Can you run a passat b3 16v shifter box?


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know if this has been covered before, but I want to swap a VR6 into a MkII that has CIS E Motronic stock (2.0 16v). Will this hook right up with the VR6, or will I need to get a new ECU and wire harness?


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

How much of a PITA would it be to install a Corrado K-rail in place of the A3 one used during my swap. 
It would be a driveway project.
What would I need? Engine Lift.


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

definitely need to replace the harness and ecu... make sure you read up on what is exactly needed and make sure you have the skills to do it before starting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (fiorya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fiorya* »_How much of a PITA would it be to install a Corrado K-rail in place of the A3 one used during my swap. 
It would be a driveway project.
What would I need? Engine Lift.


do you mean the k-frame/rear subframe? if so, why would you need to change it? its the same as the corrado one.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_We've got a Corrado VR6 subframe and crossmember here if anyone needs them.

Still got these for anyone that needs them.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_I don't know if this has been covered before, but I want to swap a VR6 into a MkII that has CIS E Motronic stock (2.0 16v). Will this hook right up with the VR6, or will I need to get a new ECU and wire harness?

Your going to need to swap over to CEII fuseblock and harness. That is unless you know what wire to cut and splice of your original harnesses. 
Its easier to just gut the interior and put in a full CEII harness front to back. I did it in my 86 GTI and it wasn't so bad. I didnt really have to gut the whole car either.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (M.J.M.)*

so do i. who wants it?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: few quick questions.. (atlasGTI)*

still the one question is that I have is... will a heater core out of a passat and the a/c lines work in the VR6 swap to my MKII? so far NO ONE seems to know...


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: few quick questions.. (Henni)*

The heater cores should all be nearly identical. We are using a VR6 Corrado one in a mk2 heater box in one of our swaps. For the AC lines we swapped the Corrado VR6 evap and h-block into the mk2 ac box and this allows the VR6 lines to attach at the firewall.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: few quick questions.. (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_The heater cores should all be nearly identical. We are using a VR6 Corrado one in a mk2 heater box in one of our swaps. For the AC lines we swapped the Corrado VR6 evap and h-block into the mk2 ac box and this allows the VR6 lines to attach at the firewall.

interesting, the H-block is that part that sticks out of the fire wall right?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: few quick questions.. (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_The heater cores should all be nearly identical. We are using a VR6 Corrado one in a mk2 heater box in one of our swaps. For the AC lines we swapped the Corrado VR6 evap and h-block into the mk2 ac box and this allows the VR6 lines to attach at the firewall.

I'm using an New A3 heater Core with my A2 heater box. I just installed it last weekend. I had to modify the Heater Box a little to get the Evap. Core to sit in their like a stock one would. I sealed it all up with Black RTV gasket maker. Everything sits back in the car very nicely and the Evap Core and Heater Core outlets line up perfectly in the Fire wall.
Yes, the H-block is the thing that clamps on to the Evap. Core outlets which connect into the hoses inside the engine bay.

-Ben


----------



## A2Jeff (Mar 3, 2005)

do corrados have plus suspension... or only the gti's?


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (A2Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Jeff* »_do corrados have plus suspension... or only the gti's? 

Corrado Vr6 have plus suspension, not the G60.


----------



## A2Jeff (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tund Vr* »_
Corrado Vr6 have plus suspension, not the G60.

Ok... Thanks for clearing that up for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_Your going to need to swap over to CEII fuseblock and harness. That is unless you know what wire to cut and splice of your original harnesses. 
Its easier to just gut the interior and put in a full CEII harness front to back. I did it in my 86 GTI and it wasn't so bad. I didnt really have to gut the whole car either.

I thought all 90-92 MkII's already had the CE2 wiring? Was the 2.0 16v a different case? My car is a 1991 GTI 16v.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

ok, i bought a 93 passat vr6 for the swap, what other parts do u i need


----------



## GoldPOS (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_
I thought all 90-92 MkII's already had the CE2 wiring? Was the 2.0 16v a different case? My car is a 1991 GTI 16v.

this is true, ce2 wiring for these cars


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_ok, i bought a 93 passat vr6 for the swap, what other parts do u i need 

page one, read the list


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

are passat vr6 axles longer then a3 vr6 axles???


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_are passat vr6 axles longer then a3 vr6 axles???

judging from the list on page one, yes, they are too long, and unuseable, thats why they are not listed
also, i know they are longer, passat a-arms are like 2 inches longer then mk3 plus a-arms, ergo too long for the car


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_judging from the list on page one, yes, they are too long, and unuseable, thats why they are not listed
also, i know they are longer, passat a-arms are like 2 inches longer then mk3 plus a-arms, ergo too long for the car









the passat axles will work if you use the passat the control arms and the passat tie rods. and you'll rub like a mofo. and your wheels will look like they are too far forward in the wheel well. 
and it'll look pretty ghetto. 
but they'll work. hahaha


----------



## Soon2BeVdub (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

I need to replace the steering rack in my mk2 vr swap...Can I use a regular 2.0 ps rack from an mk3 Jetta?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Soon2BeVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soon2BeVdub* »_I need to replace the steering rack in my mk2 vr swap...Can I use a regular 2.0 ps rack from an mk3 Jetta?

go read the other post you created.


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Can I use regular vr6 strut mounts and bearings on a MKII with plus suspension?


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (TnT2theMax)*

I don't think I've seen the answer to my question I have so I'll shoot.I'm swapping in a mk3 dash with the mk3 hvac box installed and I wanna run Corrado ac lines.Will they bolt up to the mk3 h block?Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whoadey102 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

I own a 91 Golf GT, 1.8 8v CIS. I was wondering, how hard would it be to swap in a jetta VR6 into mine.


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (RAD32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RAD32* »_OK, I'm sure it's been asked before, but can not find what I need to know.
I have a 91 ce2 (2.0l 16v) that I put a 94 passat vr6 motor in.
IT has, Front engine harness with OUT AC wiring all hooked up BUT NO
FUEL OR SPARK. I have power to ECU, FUSE block ETC. any IDEA'S what else
I'm missing. Their is a lot of small single pin cons. that I have no idea what they
go to (maybe test plugs) ANY HELP THANKS.








Here, is what we found. one yellow/red wire-not hooked up.
I think he said it was power for ECU, only wire (red/yellow) that did not
go to anything. And a BAD ECU relay (109) forget # on the fuse block but you can check to see if this is your problem also. Car runs but its not as fast as my R32 

Good info here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks so much man this was my exact problem did those 2 things and it fired right up


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

We've got three 92' Corrado VR6 (dizzy) ECU's if anyone needs one.
$125 shipped. Three more left!


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

I have a mk2 with 92vr swap, a3 dash, tryin to get eveything on my list that i need to put a/c in my car, I saw bunch of a3 2.0s, 2 corado g60s, 2 pasat vr6 at local junk yard, will those have everything i need, to bolt up a/c to my car ? I know i need compresor, not sure if it has to be vr6 or 2.0 same, not sure if the g60 lines will work, can someone help me out with more experience, thanks guys


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (BoostedTinCan)*

Damn you must have some good j yards around you.Best I ever see is mk3 2.slows.If you could fine a clutch master bracket for non abs I'd buy that from ya.Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostedTinCan (May 22, 2005)

im kinda new to the vw, if i find it sure


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedTinCan)*

ok so i have an ce2 jetta that i just finished the vr swap out of a rado but only my gas gauge and tach work and this is after making the e2 d8 jump and i am using the rado clutser harness. anyone got an idea what my problem is?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

is 30 to 30B also jumped?


----------



## OldSkoolDubbin (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

whats 30 to 30b?


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (OldSkoolDubbin)*

i had most of my interior harness melt, yea i know, would it be better to have the shop fix the damaged one? or route in a brand new harness?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (dossantos25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_i had most of my interior harness melt, yea i know, would it be better to have the shop fix the damaged one? or route in a brand new harness?

no to both. get a used one from a junkyard.


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

ok well my 91 VR swapped jetta is rotting from the inside. im going to attempt replacing the interior harness. so i pull out the old one and just plug in the new one? how do i splice in the cluster? basically i need step by step of what i need to do. ODBII VR, corrado cluster. 96 wiring harness(GTI)


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

here is a question what gauge cluste and harness should be used with a distributor vr6 motor?


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

any VR cluster, just make sure you use the VR harness....im guessing passat or corrado cluster


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

i have a disrubutor motor im putting in my mk2 but i have a coil pack vr6 wire harness ( The harness that attaches 2 the fusebox and back 2 the main engine harness.... can this work???
Also i want 2 keep non abs my mk3 vr6 pedals i have 2 modify which looks like its 2 much 2 do,
I read alot of vr6 swaps and what ive came up with that i could use is a 
-Passat vr6 pedal cluster
-Corrado g60 pedal cluster
I haven't seen this being used but is it possible?
-passat 16v pedal cluster
Am i able 2 use a mk3 vr6 crossmember (Front/radiator side)
ive looked at this thread and i just want 2 make sure before i go buying the wrong parts


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (dossantos25)*

does it have to be obd1?

_Quote, originally posted by *dossantos25* »_any VR cluster, just make sure you use the VR harness....im guessing passat or corrado cluster


----------



## robby1544 (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vr6swap)*

the passat VR6 rear subframe is not wider than the mk3 vr6 rear subrame, it is actually less wide. I know b/c I put one on my car, the rear subframe sticks the wheel about 1 inch back towards the rear of the car. also to make up for the less of widened stance (about 2/3 inch per side) you just put spacers NOT between the hub and the wheel, but between the rear beam and the spindle. 
the VR6 rear subframe for the passat is also much more reinforced then the A3 vr6 rear beam that's why i chose to use it. 

you also need to put the mounting brackets from the A3 subframe on it so it will bolt up to the A2 chassis. but this gives you the most widened stance and strongest rear beam that will come off a VW. 
depending on your SPINDLE spacers, you will need to buy the longer spindle bolts accordingly. 
as for the rear fenders not holding the rear wheels in properly, I will cut them in the back and fill in the front with fender flares so I can still drop the rear end to where i could drop it before the swap and I get a much wider track.



_Modified by robby1544 at 12:52 AM 8-21-2005_


----------



## Oscar (Nov 3, 2000)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (robby1544)*

Question for you guys, I did a search and was not able to find the answer. I used the rear discs swap from a Passat donor and installed them on my 90 GTI (now a 5 bolt VR6 car) and I have tried many emergency brake cables and they have all been too long!! Corrado, Passat, GTI 16V.....what's up with that? The only thing I can think about is that the dealership made a mistake when they ordered all the cable set








Any help would be appreciated.......


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Oscar)*

Ok I have just read all 8 pages here and have just a few issues 
if I use an a3 k-frame from a 4cyl what do i have to do to the rear mount?
and can I use b4 spindles withthis sub frame ? if so give me the combo as far as parts go
also can I just use the rear brake set up from the b4 bolted to the a2 beam?
this is all for a 91 jetta coupe


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dubweizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweizer* »_Ok I have just read all 8 pages here and have just a few issues 
if I use an a3 k-frame from a 4cyl what do i have to do to the rear mount?
and can I use b4 spindles withthis sub frame ? if so give me the combo as far as parts go
also can I just use the rear brake set up from the b4 bolted to the a2 beam?
this is all for a 91 jetta coupe

you have to use the vr6 rear motor mount instead of the 2.0 
the spindles work as long as you use mk3 or corrado control arms
and yes the rear spindles will bolt on


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

Ok I have gotten an intire a3 vr jetta minus the motor and trans it is a 95
my motor and trans is from a 95 passat as far as the motor harness goes 
can I just unplug the passat at the engine plug and plug it into the a3 engine bay harness and use the passat ecu or do I need the a3 ecu


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dubweizer)*

just un plug and plug it back in dont change anything other than the motor/trans no electrical


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dubweizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweizer* »_Ok I have just read all 8 pages here and have just a few issues 
if I use an a3 k-frame from a 4cyl what do i have to do to the rear mount?
and can I use b4 spindles withthis sub frame ? if so give me the combo as far as parts go
also can I just use the rear brake set up from the b4 bolted to the a2 beam?
this is all for a 91 jetta coupe


you can use the same motor mounts....if you want to change one of them you can switch the tranny one to the g60 version for a somethign a little more stiff...but the rear mount is the same on vr's and 2.0


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

ok so this is what im thinking about doing just want to get a ok from someone who has done a mk2 vr swap
a3 2.0 k frame (with vr6 rear mount)
vr6 upper sub frame (motor mount)
a2 original lower (radiator)
a2 radiator and fan shrouds
a2 control arms
a2 axles
a2 spindals
a2 tie bars
g60 calipers and rotors
a2 steering rack
a2 steering coloumn
passat 16v brake booster bracket (non abs)
passat vr6 master cylinder
passat vr6 brake booster (or do i need to use non abs mk3 brake booster?)
passat vr6 pedal cluster
g60 throttle cable
passat vr6 clutch master
mk2 rear beam g60 rear disks
mk2 gas tank
anyone recomend anything else??

thanks for your help



_Modified by Flavourless at 11:50 PM 9-7-2005_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_ok so this is what im thinking about doing just want to get a ok from someone who has done a mk2 vr swap
a3 2.0 k frame (with vr6 rear mount)
vr6 upper sub frame (motor mount)
a2 original lower (radiator)
a2 radiator and fan shrouds
a2 control arms
a2 axles
a2 spindals
a2 tie bars
g60 calipers and rotors
a2 steering rack
a2 steering coloumn
passat 16v brake booster bracket (non abs)
passat vr6 master cylinder
passat vr6 brake booster (or do i need to use non abs mk3 brake booster?)
passat vr6 pedal cluster
g60 throttle cable
passat vr6 clutch master
mk2 rear beam g60 rear disks
mk2 gas tank
anyone recomend anything else??

thanks for your help
_Modified by Flavourless at 11:50 PM 9-7-2005_

Ryan you will need to use a vr rad and fans 
you also need these instead of what you listed
g60 spindles
mk2 brake booster with a 22mm master cylinder
corrado vr6 throttle cable other than those items you are good


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

passat or corrado vr fans?
also i thought you had to use spindles that matched the axles, a arm and tirods that you were using?
also i thought i read you can use g60 throttle cable?
ok easy enough on the brake booster and master cylinder...that will mate up to the passat non abs bracket right?


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Flavourless)*

2. Use the A3 or Corrado K-frame, but use A2 A-arms and axles. Use Corrado or A3 power steering rack with A2 tie rod assemblies. Use the A3 4 cyl. spindles, and Corrado G60 or Vr6 calipers, and G60 rotors. Use the A2 sway bar as well.

ok compliments of jeffery b. this is what i am going to do


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_Ryan you will need to use a vr rad and fans 
you also need these instead of what you listed
g60 spindles
mk2 brake booster with a 22mm master cylinder
corrado vr6 throttle cable other than those items you are good

scirocco 16v throttle cable works as well and the best part they are 16 bucks new. They are a bit shorter than the rado vr6 but they still work. I have one on my car.


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_passat or corrado vr fans?
also i thought you had to use spindles that matched the axles, a arm and tirods that you were using?
also i thought i read you can use g60 throttle cable?
ok easy enough on the brake booster and master cylinder...that will mate up to the passat non abs bracket right?

I used a G60 radiator with a mk3 dual fan setup. Had to trim about 3" off of the bottom but it fits just fine. I was going ot use a G60 fan and shroud but the fan motor is too big and was hitting the thermostat cooling flange and the hose...
On my car i've got mk3 4 lug knuckles, same ones as the G60's with 100mm A2 axles. G60 axles or mk3 4 lug axles are all the same as well.


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (85vdub)*

16v passat pedals work also guys 
but heres my ? im going with plus suspension but with only 4 lug and the 5 lug axles don't fit in the 4 lug hub has anyone dealt with this before??? i don't wana take the axles apart but if i gotta then w.e. its worth it


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

can someone please explain to me what they mean my the "k-frame"


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_can someone please explain to me what they mean my the "k-frame" 

it is the frame that the engine, control arms, and steering rack is bolted to. I got mine for about 50 smackers from a scrap yard.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Henni)*

I have a stupid question. what exactly is the brake booster bracket? why is it needed?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Henni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henni* »_I have a stupid question. what exactly is the brake booster bracket? why is it needed?

not stupid
mk2's have a weak firewall not ment for a hydrolic clutch. you use this if you are NOT going to use ABS, to prevent the firewall from ripping


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

ah, I guess I had better make sure I have it when I do my swap!!
thanks!!


----------



## GTi_94 (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*

4 lug axles bolt up fine


----------



## 90chedda (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

do the parts you refer to have to be from a passat or corrado vr6 can i use the same parts you list off a 95 jetta.vr6


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_16v passat pedals work also guys 
but heres my ? im going with plus suspension but with only 4 lug and the 5 lug axles don't fit in the 4 lug hub has anyone dealt with this before??? i don't wana take the axles apart but if i gotta then w.e. its worth it


why would you want plus suspension and keep 4 lug? it rubs like no tommorow if you lower it jsut a little bit.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

I am basically keeping my 4 lug at first when I do the swap, then I will go over to 5 lug using the g60 carriers. 
I did not think 4 lug was too bad to keep.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Henni)*

5 lug is cool if you want to run 5 lug wheels or have the need for 11.3s otherwise it is pointless. you rub if you lower the car. bottom line.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_5 lug is cool if you want to run 5 lug wheels or have the need for 11.3s otherwise it is pointless. you rub if you lower the car. bottom line.

you can mod the fenders and to an extent the 8v flares, or get some g60/16v flares, and its not aas much of an issue. plus, the roads in my area bite huge, so i dont want stupid low


----------



## thebluebus (Feb 10, 2004)

i'd love to say i've re-read through the whole thread for the answer but couldnt be bothered if i'm honest.
I've got a passat pedal box in and working now. Problem is how do i mount the VR steering column?
I'm using mk3 VR stuff throughout and the column is mounted differently. Any easy solutiuons?
thanks


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

Does the corrado g60 lower radiator support work with a corrado vr radiator in an a2 jetta?
My original a2 lower radiator support wasn't in the car, and I have the g60 support here. If not what would be the easiest to find and use?
TIA
big byrd


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (big byrd)*

I've asked this before, and got no answer.......Can you do the 5 lug swap without going to the plus suspension????


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

what options can u use for dash


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (civcklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civcklr* »_I've asked this before, and got no answer.......Can you do the 5 lug swap without going to the plus suspension????

I am curious also abou this.
also, will my 16V drive shafts workwith the Passat tranny? I know that there is a difference between 8V and 16V half shafts in the diameter. which ones are the ones to use?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Henni)*

i would think you could use the five lug without the plus suspension since a lot of the mk2 guys do that to run different rims. im not not 100% sure though.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_what options can u use for dash

you can use almost anything. mk3/mk4/audi tt or whatever, but it will need modifications whatever you use. some more than others.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_2. Use the A3 or Corrado K-frame, but use A2 A-arms and axles. Use Corrado or A3 power steering rack with A2 tie rod assemblies. Use the A3 4 cyl. spindles, and Corrado G60 or Vr6 calipers, and G60 rotors. Use the A2 sway bar as well.

ok compliments of jeffery b. this is what i am going to do 

is it still capable of using my a2 steering rack instead of the a3's? or do I really need to swap it over?
I might even have the passat steering rack, can i use that?



_Modified by Henni at 12:43 PM 9-22-2005_


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (big byrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big byrd* »_Does the corrado g60 lower radiator support work with a corrado vr radiator in an a2 jetta?
My original a2 lower radiator support wasn't in the car, and I have the g60 support here. If not what would be the easiest to find and use?
TIA
big byrd

Corrado G60 radiator is longer than the Vr6 one. I think it should work.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (civcklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civcklr* »_I've asked this before, and got no answer.......Can you do the 5 lug swap without going to the plus suspension????

yes you can but its a lot of mix and matching for parts. ECS sells a 5 lug kit for 4 lug axles.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

do you know what would be excellent, a picture of an empty a2 engine bay with all the subframe parts labeled(and anything else inportant for that matter) so i know exactly what we are talking about here. I know it is a lot to ask but would be very helpful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

and also a picture or two of a pedal box install


----------



## i dont know (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (PhilR)*

what about exhaust down pipe and so on?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (i dont know)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i dont know* »_what about exhaust down pipe and so on?

everything vr6


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

phil r, i'd love to help but mines now bolted in.
its pretty simple when you are doing it though, as the pieces all look pretty identical fromw hats being removed to whats being stuck in


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

about how long does it take to install the pedal box?


----------



## duttydubwoy (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (PhilR)*

Dunno if this is in the right spot or what but for all of you a2 vr owners out there, I would like to know which exhaust system you guys are running? Would like to know if any of you had one custom made or what or if any of you guys/gals, went with the tt one ?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_about how long does it take to install the pedal box?

one and a half hours, 5 beer and ALOT of swearing, dash remained in, but the steering colume was disconnected at the firewall.
time includes removing the old one and getting the new one in


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

so it is possible to replace the pedal box without taking out the dash?


----------



## Wasatch VR6 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (PhilR)*

Yes.


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: (civcklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civcklr* »_I've asked this before, and got no answer.......Can you do the 5 lug swap without going to the plus suspension????

what does plus suspension mean? is it plus camber?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (PhilR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilR* »_what does plus suspension mean? is it plus camber?

an extra inch (i think) wider track width, beefier stance, sticks the wheels out a little more


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

This thread may be helpful. I'm currently in the middle of the swap.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2173904
-Ben


----------



## jity86 (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*

my corrado donor car had abs. i want to use my mk2 booster and master. i have the corrado vr pedal assembly and clutch master. do i need to source a bosster/clutchmaster bracket from a non abs car. any info would be helpfull. thanx!!!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (jity86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jity86* »_my corrado donor car had abs. i want to use my mk2 booster and master. i have the corrado vr pedal assembly and clutch master. do i need to source a bosster/clutchmaster bracket from a non abs car. any info would be helpfull. thanx!!!

Yes but if you are using five lug i would suggest getting a 22mm master cylinder


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

what Vacum hose are you using from an 8v or 16v brake booster to the intake, corrado or an MKIII hose, does it matter if it has ABS or not?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Henni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henni* »_what Vacum hose are you using from an 8v or 16v brake booster to the intake, corrado or an MKIII hose, does it matter if it has ABS or not?

use the vr6 one


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
use the vr6 one

Both are different, what do you suggest or did you use? If I used the Corrado Vacuum hose, would I have to use the 8V hose and part of the Corrado hose? or If I use an A3 VR6 Vacuum hose, I don't have to use any part of the 8v hose? 


_Modified by Henni at 4:24 PM 10-12-2005_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Henni)*

i used a mk3 one


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

use any vr6 vac hose, mk3 or rado both work nicely
i assume the passat hoses would work as well


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_one and a half hours, 5 beer and ALOT of swearing, dash remained in, but the steering colume was disconnected at the firewall.
time includes removing the old one and getting the new one in









even with the dash out this was a major pain i nthe ass... i almost pulled out the lower dash support for hte mk3 dash. wish i had when it was all said and done. by far the worst part of the whole swap.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85vdub* »_even with the dash out this was a major pain i nthe ass... i almost pulled out the lower dash support for hte mk3 dash. wish i had when it was all said and done. by far the worst part of the whole swap.

both my friend and i agreed, this was hands down the WORST part of the swap


----------



## T-hane (Mar 28, 2005)

anybody have any idea how long the entire swap took.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (T-hane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T-hane* »_anybody have any idea how long the entire swap took.

4 months, will be done by the end of this week, off and on again work. (example, 5 days off, one night of work, 2 weeks off, another day)


----------



## T-hane (Mar 28, 2005)

So how many hours do you think on the average to do the entire build? end result worth it or just turbo my 16v


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (T-hane)*

if i had a ce2 car and a corrado donor i could have it running and driving in a day and a half


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (d-bot)*

I have a 1990 ce2 gti I have a 1995 passat vr motor im swapping into the gti. Everything is ready to roll except I have no spark. I have 12 volts going to my coil from the 5 pin connector. iIs ther any wires I have to splice togeather to get spark to my coil? Im getting no signal of spark out of pin number 2 that goes to the coil. Where else can I trace this back to the ignition switch and then from there to the fuse box , and then to where the wires that lead to the computer for the spark? Everything has been a cake walk up till now Like it always is the wiring of the motor sucks. Thanks for any help vr gods!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

check the main plug that goes to the motor i couldnt get spark and it turned out the plug was loose


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

the main wiring plug that goes to the motor? meaning the one that v's off the ecu and goes to that large plug on the motor? checked that thinking i screwed it up thats fine. any other thoughts?


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

Not to slam on this thread but why does it seam theres so many of the same questions about the k-frame? you people should be asking about the wiring thats the crappy part!


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

i think because the wire bends and flexes, label everything on disconnect u should be ok besides the jumpers needed.. the k-frame confuses ppl cause its a solid piece and will either fit or not fit.. and its the 1st step.. heh
im starting my 1st VR swap and the only thing i'm not looking forward to is the pedal cluster..


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

the pedal cluster was a cake walk. everything else was cake and pie. except this wiring. on the top row 3rd relay over i have a 32 in there i was told i need a 109 or 2xx for that so im hoping this is my problem.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

i think it is a 109 that you need


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ok already problems, what wiring do i leave in the engine bay, i left the light packs, is that all, or should i leave more?... also the (?)fuel accumulator, whatevers under the intake box and in the frame rail.. can i remove that?...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

no plumb it in to your new engine and yes all i left was the lighting harness


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

you will only need the 3 clear plugs that go into your fuse box and then one wire to power the ecu but im not sure what color wire that is.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

i unplugged 3-4 out of the fuse box, all thats left is the light bundles in the engine bay, but theres a ground w/ 2 wires into 1 O connector and a power wire, and what looks like radiator fan connectors in the bunch... do i need to cut the sleeves open andd take them out?..


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

The 1st page says we can use a VR6 corrado lower rad support with either a VR or G60 radiator. I got a G60 lower rad support for free the other day and I'm wondering if I can use it with my corrado VR6 rad and fans. I would assume so considering a VR support works with a G60 rad. Does anyone know for sure? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*

are these the right wires to remove?.. i thought only 3 came out..? 










_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 6:15 PM 10-26-2005_


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

i am using a mk3 fan and radiator, with a vr6 passat front subframe, there a problem though, theres 2 much space between the top of the radiator and the top of the radiator support...... on the a2 vr6 faq it says i can use a mk3 radiator and fan with a vr passat front subframe... it says with modifacaton< lol with like a make over..... is there that much of a differeance with the 16v passat front subframe???
OR should i just get the corrado fan with radiator, and front subframe???? is there a differance between a vr6 corrado subframe and a g60??? basically i want 2 keep my mk3vr rad/fan but i want 2 use the right lower subframe so the there won't b space between the radiator and the radiator support.
im haven't take any short cuts and im not about to take one, i want everything 2 b perfect
thanks guys


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

by modifications it meant the tow hooks need to be cut off the b3 support in order to fit the mk2 bumper back on.. i was confused by this also, and most likely 3 out of the 4 bolts that hold the lower support on will line up, the 4th may need to be drilled and tapped.. i don't think theres any conbination to get a PERFECT fit for this swap


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_on the a2 vr6 faq it says i can use a mk3 radiator and fan with a vr passat front subframe... it says with modifacaton


----------



## samrs11 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

the skinny clear one in that bundle is only the wiper motor, so keep that in.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (samrs11)*

which?.. the plugs are all the same size...? i did diconnect the wiper motor tho.. heh, can't the passats be used?


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_which?.. the plugs are all the same size...? i did diconnect the wiper motor tho.. heh, can't the passats be used?

better buy a bently if you think those plugs are all the same size
the fuse box wont let the wrong plug into its slot


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

i know all plugs are diff, every plug with the same amount of wires has a "nipple" somewhere so it won't plug into a wrong plug... 
which small clear one is the one i should leave?..


----------



## samrs11 (Mar 22, 2003)

OK, now i am part way done my swap, and i have no problems with most mechanical stuff, but i am very new at wiring.
I have a 16v jetta (91) and a obdII passat vr harness. now i have been trying to find more info, but am having a hard time.
I am willing to pay money over paypal, to anyone who can help me wire up my fuse box and ecu, after that, i know what im doing.
I have read that all you need to remove is the three clear plugs, the ones hat go to the ecu, and i have done that, and now i need to know how to go about the next step.
do i a) start labeling all the wires and connectors and plug in the new harness top the corresponding pins?
or b) somehow work out a plug and play situation.
I have acess to a few wire harnesses, so is there any one that is easier? mkIII? passat? obdII corrado? either way, let me know, thx
sam
[email protected]
p.s. pics help a whole lot.
and im also having difficuly finding wire diagrams for the swap. I have the diagram for both harnesses, so i know what each wire does, just need help putting them all together.
- especially at the ecu.


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (samrs11)*

what the hell in that picture above there is a thick gauge wire with a yellow connector i dont have one of thoes from my 95 passat wiring.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

that wiring is outta my 91 jetta 8v


----------



## veeedubsvr6 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

so ive got the 3 clear plugs from a 1995. i should be good and have it running. well its not. is there any wires in there that i have to do something to to bypass the alarm or something? could this be my no spark problem


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (veeedubsvr6)*

i have 4 clear plugs.. heh, did u jump e2 to d8?.. also if u had an alarm, there should be a black double wire connecter u put a blade fuse in to bypass... i don't have it.. don't know why.. heh


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

oh no $hit.. the 4th one i have is the wiper motor connecter.. aha, guess i'll only have 3 too..







also have like 7 stragglers commin in with all that..








also make sure u jumped 30 - 30B
if u still have your passat relay panel grab the jumper.. big red clip that clips into both 30 and 30B, bottom left corner of this pic..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

I'm going to be editing this post as I go, so be warned. I want to document all my 'snags' during a current swap so that it can help others. 
Swap recipent: 1991 GTI 8v shell with OBD1 ABA swap
Swap donor: 1996 GTI VR6
I've done more then a few of these before but I always do things differently and sometimes its easy to forget how something went or do it out of order, etc, so here's some things to remember:
[11-09-05 edition]
- The Mk2 pedal cluster can be removed without taking the steering column out if it's a car with tilt. The Corrado/B3 cluster won't clear going back in, so you have to drop the column anyway!
- Some Mk2's have never had the ignition switch done and still has those @#$(&*#@ sheer bolts that hold in the column. SHARP drill bits help getting them out. M8 bolts/nuts with washers work nicely to put it back into place. 
- The Mk2 firewall NEEDS the brake booster/clutch MC brace installed, the firewall will not hold up to the load. Two new holes for the bracket one for the clutch MC to pass through and one for an additional stud by the clutch master. 
- Use the Mk3 steering U joint with the Mk3 rack. 
[11-12-05 edition] - More fun!
- Be careful removing the bolts in the old shifter housing, the welds to the little bosses on the body are very fragile and break off if you really torque them. That was just getting them out! In hindsight this car needs a liberal smearing of PB Blaster all over, those bolts being no exception. 
- Mounting the new shifter box in is much easier if you use the old bolts and bolt holes to grab the edges while you're drilling the new holes for the rear. 
- Don't forget to bolt the front subframe on while you're clearancing the frame rail for the crank pulley! More bolts the better in this case. 
- 25lb sledge, no less, for the rail. It was a pain to do with a 10lb. 
[11-25-05 Edition}
Almost done.
- Mk3 MFA stalks bolt right onto the Mk2 column but you end up with an extra hazard switch that doesn't work, I'm choosing to leave it that way. 
- Corrado front crossmember and A2 rad support work together, but there's no provision for the power steering cooler line. I just used the one off the MK3 donor and fastened it to the back side of the SLC crossmember. 
- Corrado rad fits nicely on the A2 rad support, one additional hole needs to be drilled on the pass side for the mount
- The SLC and Mk3 fan motors and fans are different, which kind of sucks!
- The Mk3 cat to exhaust connector can be expanded enough to work with the TT 2.25" exhaust for an 8v/16v. 
- Don't forget you need A LOT of brake fluid in the reservior to get it to bleed. Enough to submerge the line running off the reservior, more is better.
- Mk3 rear ebrake cables fit nicely with a small bend right before they go through the body bracket behind the ebrake handle. Fit one and you'll know exactly what I'm talking about!
- When the Mk2 prop valve assembly had rusted solid there's no reason to fit the adjustment arm off of the Mk2. 
- The Mk3 wiring harness can easily be run through the raintray instead of on the firewall for added stealthness. A second penetration on the pass side is needed and to keep it small remove the pins from the O2 connectors and then repopulate them afterward. 
Still not running, so more tomorrow!!








[11-27-05 Edition]
Runs, of course








- Red/blue with yellow connector, large gauge runs into Z1 in fuseblock
- Green connector with red and red/white for clutch switch does NOT need to be jumpered to get the car running (EDITED BELOW, not [email protected]!)
- Black connector with red and red/black is what needs to be jumpered if not using the factory alarm
- Mk3 lower rad hose is about 2" too long for use with Mk2 crossmemeber and SLC rad, shorten it with a 'help' section. Also the Mk3 lower hose outlet is smaller then the SLC but can be messaged to fit on. 
- Don't forget to bleed power steering pump by hooking the low pressure line up only filling the reservior and spinning the pump by hand. Gets all the air out nicely 
Just need to get the MFA working, adjust the brake switch, fix the wipers, wire the scanport and this one is DONE. More info tomorrow.
[11-28-05 Edition]
DONE! 
Car is running and ripping nicely. I'm suprised at how well the Eurospec 268s idled on a stock chip. Here's the lowdown for the last few issues: 
- Green connector with red and red/white DOES need to be jumpered to use the main starter wire in the ignition switch. I thought it wasn't needed but I was starting the car in the bay until today due to a bad ign switch. 
- If you don't put cruise in you'll have a 4 wire harness from the stalks that's blank
- DLC connector only needs switched power to the red/white, both grounds tied in, and the grey (grey/white?) and yellow to the fuse block jumper connector. The main engine harness grey (or grey/white) will connect in the same block. It hid well under the shift boot but doesn't clip into the stock location on a Mk2 like the 4x4 'ugly' connector.
- MFA, just needs one fuseblock plug, a green 6 pin to get it working. 
- Problem with the wipers was the ECU being mounted too far to the drivers side, whoops!
- Wiper squirter pump connector needs to be spliced in for the 'old' style connector or the Mk3 bottle needs to be fitted. 
- Mk3 headlight harness works nicely but is too short for the foglights on the pass side. 
- Mk2 horn expansion jumper works nicely for wiring in city lights to come on with the side parking lights. Has male and female, and cut the horn connector to hook up the citys.
- Don't use an 18mm freeze plug on the smog pump hole, it's a tiny bit too small (fell out!), use 3/4" or a rubber one of similar size.
- Mk2 with Recaros the shifter does hit the seat slightly in reverse, be warned!!
I think that's about it with this one, I'll post the pics up later. All in all took about 6-7 FULL days spread over the last 6 weeks. Prepare to spend more time if you've never done it before!









[11-29-05 Update] 
Had a bit of trouble with the alarm bypass fuse just before the car left. Went from 15A--->30A should be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 8:26 AM 11-29-2005_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Can someone tell me if this will all work. Thanks
B3 GLX Crossmember
'Rado VR K frame
A2 Tie rods
A2 A-arms
A2 Manual steering rack
A3 Coilovers
'Rado VR Axles
B3 GLX Hubs
According to what I've read, this will all work, just need confirmation before I go buying stuff.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

It should work, but you'll have to redrill your rotors to 5x100.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I'm using everything off the Passat brake-wise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Aewsome, time to round this stuff up and get my show on the road.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

Well, you won't be able to bolt the 11" Passat brakes to a Mk2 9.4 spindle, only the Mk3 2L spindle, a Passat 16v spindle, or a Corrado G60 spindle. So you need some of those parts as well. The rotors for the VR6 also won't fit, you need 11" G60 rotors (or 10" rotors), and the matching carriers. Then drill whatever rotors to 5x100. 
For a narrow track 5x100 with 11" brakes you need:
Mk2 10.1"/Mk3/Passat16v/G60 spindle
Any 5lug VR6 hub
11 rotor drilled to 5x100 and matching carrier
11 or 10.1" caliper (same)
Mk2 inner cv's and axles
VR6 outer CV's


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Can someone tell me if this will all work. Thanks
B3 GLX Crossmember
'Rado VR K frame
A2 Tie rods
A2 A-arms
A2 Manual steering rack
A3 Coilovers
'Rado VR Axles
B3 GLX Hubs
According to what I've read, this will all work, just need confirmation before I go buying stuff.

no you will need mk3 or corrado a rams and longer ie rods or run power steering and use a corrado rack


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

What if I just kept my brakes/4 lug then? Or would there be a lack of stopping power/should I get a set of G60's?


_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 12:17 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

i was gonna run g60's but i woulda needed bigger rims (16's & up)
i'm running the most basic swap... have it listed alittle up on this page


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_i was gonna run g60's but i woulda needed bigger rims (16's & up)


I'm running 4-lug/G-60 Brakes and 15n's....just fine



















_Modified by A2brb at 4:19 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_no you will need mk3 or corrado a rams and longer ie rods or run power steering and use a corrado rack

First post says all racks can be used as long as A-arms are matched to tie-rods are matched to axles. So if I stay with 4 lug, all I need is the 'Rado K frame, correct? As far as brakes, should I go and convert the back to disc brakes as well as beef up the front? Or are the stock brakes enough to handle the extra weight (I know the "extra" gets over-exagerated a ton, just wondering if there is any truth to some of it.)?


_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 3:47 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_First post says all racks can be used as long as A-arms are matched to tie-rods are matched to axles. So if I stay with 4 lug, all I need is the 'Rado K frame, correct? As far as brakes, should I go and convert the back to disc brakes as well as beef up the front? Or are the stock brakes enough to handle the extra weight (I know the "extra" gets over-exagerated a ton, just wondering if there is any truth to some of it.)?

_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 3:47 PM 11-10-2005_


correct, i have NO idea where that guy got his information from. and so long as the fronts are 10.1's, they will be more then ample
rears barely do any work anyways, so you can leave them drum if you want


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

Awesome.

One last question (for now) - If I want to stay with the Mk2 dash, would I be correct in assuming that I want to obtain a CE2 under-the-dash harness in the near future to save myself from working the wiring I have now?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Awesome.

One last question (for now) - If I want to stay with the Mk2 dash, would I be correct in assuming that I want to obtain a CE2 under-the-dash harness in the near future to save myself from working the wiring I have now? 

yes keep ce2 wiring everywhere


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Everywhere as in the engine bay harness too? That doesn't really seem like it'd work...


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

firewall forwad is MK3 CE2 wiring for me (light harness included) everythiung else is stock and untouched


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

well dash is almost done, need to fab the pieces from my other bezal in and it should be good to go in took alot more than i thought, btw this is a passat cluster in a mk2 dash.. also need to heat up and bend out the sides to curve right so i can see the RPM's.. bad lighting btw, the headlight switch is relocated to the right side of the bezal



















_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 9:20 PM 11-10-2005_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Everywhere as in the engine bay harness too? That doesn't really seem like it'd work...









ce2 is all vws from late 90 till early 99 it is the fusbox system use ce2 vr wiring on the outside and ce2 mk2 wiring on the inside


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

K, that's all good to go. One last area of concern is the brake booster/ master cylinder. I am not running ABS, but my donor car is ABS. Should/can I use what's on it? Can I use just the booster on my car with another master cylinder? Can I use what was stock on my car? What bracket do I need for the clutch cylinder?
Sorry for so many questions, I'm sure the answers are right in front of my face, just gets a little confusing with everyone saying something different.








EDIT - I did the same thing with the Passat cluster in my dash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 12:40 PM 11-11-2005_

_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 12:40 PM 11-11-2005_


_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 12:47 PM 11-11-2005_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_K, that's all good to go. One last area of concern is the brake booster/ master cylinder. I am not running ABS, but my donor car is ABS. Should/can I use what's on it? Can I use just the booster on my car with another master cylinder? Can I use what was stock on my car? What bracket do I need for the slave cylinder?
Sorry for so many questions, I'm sure the answers are right in front of my face, just gets a little confusing with everyone saying something different.








_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 12:40 PM 11-11-2005_

_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 12:40 PM 11-11-2005_

Brake Booster Bracket:
a)Corrado VR6 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
b)Corrado G60 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
c)Passat 16V NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster
d)Corrado ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units
d)Passat ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units
**This bracket is needed to install the hydrolic clutch master cylinder
Brake Booster:
a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk
b)All NON-ABS boosters will fit on the Corrado/Passat NON-ABS bracket, the A3 boosters both ABS and NON ABS will also fit this bracket as well
**The A3 boosters will need to be modified to work with a corrado pedal cluster
Brake Master Cylinder:
*Should be upgraded to a 22 or 23mm master if using either a rear disk conversion and or larger brakes from a Corrado or A3 VR6
*****taken from first page******


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*

I'm using a n A2 Brake Booster with a 22mm Master cylinder...
With this setup...I would like to add that I had to use an A3 VR6 brake booster vacuum hose that runs from the intake maifold to the brake booster.
If you choose to use a Corrado Brake Booster Vacuum hose you will have to make a hybrid hose using half of the Corrado Booster Vacuum line and half of the A2 brake booster line.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

i'm using mk2 booster and master, stock MC, C G60 non-abs bracket...
whats with this vacum line?? heh forgot or did;nt even know bout that.. hardware store??


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_i'm using mk2 booster and master, stock MC, C G60 non-abs bracket...
whats with this vacum line?? heh forgot or did;nt even know bout that.. hardware store??

Yeah, it's all the little stuff like that that holds you up and that nobody really talks about ...
You can't buy this Booster Vacuum hose at a hardware store...I will take a picture of it and post it up...It cost me $65 from the dealer.....
Don't forget the Clutch Master hose as well. It's usuall blue in color and about 10" long...
Also, you will need a "Non ABS A3 4cylinder brake fluid resevoir that has the outlet for the Clutch master hose to connect into. I'll post a picture of this as well..


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
You can't buy this Booster Vacuum hose at a hardware store...I will take a picture of it and post it up...It cost me $65 from the dealer.....
Don't forget the Clutch Master hose as well. It's usuall blue in color and about 10" long...
Also, you will need a "Non ABS A3 4cylinder brake fluid resevoir that has the outlet for the Clutch master hose to connect into. I'll post a picture of this as well..

you can get the reservoir off whatever car you get the bracket from as well 
i.e. they will also work from the corrado or 16v non abs cars.
clutch master hose you can just use a bit of -6 aeroquip or equivalent hose
as for the brake booster line...if you want clean...use the stock stuff...or you can use some aeroquip hose...just need the plug end from the booster your are using.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Here are the pics as I promised...
Brake Booster Vacuum hose.....attaches to Intake Manifold/Brake Booster









"Non ABS A3 4cylinder brake fluid resevoir that has the outlet for the Clutch master hose to connect into.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (A2brb)*

I have that resevior.
So I can use the MC off the Passat, my booster, and find a non ABS bracket, correct? Good deal if so.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

are u going 5lug?.. 
if staying 4 lug like me, i'm using the stock MC, corrado G60 bracket, and tapping a barb fitting in my current resivoir to feed the clutch master


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

I'm staying 4 lug, if I could use my whole stock setup that'd be great. You'll probably be done before me so report your findings on stopping power with the stock MC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_are u going 5lug?.. 
if staying 4 lug like me, i'm using the stock MC, corrado G60 bracket, and tapping a barb fitting in my current resivoir to feed the clutch master

If you are going four lug i would highly reccomend going with g60 front brakes the 9.4 do not cut it believe me i can show pics to prove it


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_If you are going four lug i would highly reccomend going with g60 front brakes the 9.4 do not cut it believe me i can show pics to prove it

Or at least put on 10.1's... i ran 9.4's for a few months as i was collecting mass parts for a bunch of front end work. i had the 11's and ended up going with 10.1's. Car stops so much better now than it did. I didn't go with 11's for the simple fact i had a brand new set of studless snowtires on Snowflakes... and my drag radials are on snowflakes and have only seen 30 runs on them. I coudln't justify spending clost to a grand to buy 15" wheels and tires just to clear the 11" corrado brakes. As soon as i get a new daily and this becomes a weekend/drag car i'll more than likely put the 11" brakes on the front.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*

i'm keeping my polished tear drops.. to run g60's u need bigger rims, good pads should work good, im deleting my a/c n power steering so there goes some front end weight.. can i run 10.1's with tear drops?..


_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 4:51 AM 11-12-2005_


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (85vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85vdub* »_
Or at least put on 10.1's... i ran 9.4's for a few months as i was collecting mass parts for a bunch of front end work. i had the 11's and ended up going with 10.1's. Car stops so much better now than it did. I didn't go with 11's for the simple fact i had a brand new set of studless snowtires on Snowflakes... and my drag radials are on snowflakes and have only seen 30 runs on them. I coudln't justify spending clost to a grand to buy 15" wheels and tires just to clear the 11" corrado brakes. As soon as i get a new daily and this becomes a weekend/drag car i'll more than likely put the 11" brakes on the front.

the drag guys say that the 10.1s are good for the extra weight reduction as well but are still good on the street.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

so 10.1's from an mk3 2.0 would fit teardrops.. wait n/m... my boy put snowflakes on his mk3 jetta ok.. answered my own Q:.. heh
what all do i need from a mk3 setup?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

anyone have a pic of that vaccum hose ON a VR?...


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_so 10.1's from an mk3 2.0 would fit teardrops.. wait n/m... my boy put snowflakes on his mk3 jetta ok.. answered my own Q:.. heh
what all do i need from a mk3 setup?

the steering nuckles hubs caliper and rotors is all thats needed to convert to them. I snagged mine on here for 50 bucks from someone who converted to 5 lug.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (85vdub)*

Just to double check before I drop a whole bunch of money on these coilovers, the ones for the Mk3 VR will work with my Corrado K frame/A2 10.1 setup, right?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Just to double check before I drop a whole bunch of money on these coilovers, the ones for the Mk3 VR will work with my Corrado K frame/A2 10.1 setup, right?

yes


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

upgrading to 10.1 needs a 22mm MC right?.. hehe


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

yes it would be reccomended


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_upgrading to 10.1 needs a 22mm MC right?.. hehe

not REQUIRED, but highly reccomended. HIGHLY
your pedal will sink lower with a 20mm MC, a 22mm MC moves more fluid per pedal stroke, and as such will not sink as far, but still gets the calipers to bite with the same rate








long story short: use a 22mm, and you'll be happy


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

i had drum and 10.1 with a 20mm master, and it was scary


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

haha well put, i'll wait then.. 
keep my 9.4's and rear drum for a bit


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i had drum and 10.1 with a 20mm master, and it was scary

Did upping to a 22mm fix it?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

btw the vaccum line from the booster to the manifold.. is that NEEDED?.. cause i really did'nt see it when i just checked out my VR... and did'nt notice it when taking it apart.. hehe
anyone have a pic of it on the car?..


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i had drum and 10.1 with a 20mm master, and it was scary

i can vouch for that....although i'm not sure if it was his driving that scared me or his brakes







haha

_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Did upping to a 22mm fix it?

Yes
bottom line use a 22mm master cylinder...
Who knows where to get these "23mm" master cylinders and what are they off of? I remember seeing something somewhere about being able to use some master cylinder off a mustang or something?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Does anybody know if you can use a *93' Corrado Coilpack VR6 OBD1 Main Engine Harness* with a *95' Jetta Coilpack VR6 OBD1 ECU*?


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_upgrading to 10.1 needs a 22mm MC right?.. hehe

If you've still got rear drums the 20mm will work but i'd still recommend the 22mm master.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

what ignition(the actual part the key goes into) is the best to use the one for the vr6 swap car or the mk2 one


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_what ignition(the actual part the key goes into) is the best to use the one for the vr6 swap car or the mk2 one

Ce-2 the houseing is different from Ce-1 and the switch is different also.
If you have any questions hit me up by IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

bump so i dont have to go find this thing everytime i gotta check it


----------



## darren p. (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_the drag guys say that the 10.1s are good for the extra weight reduction as well but are still good on the street.

Yeah, the 10.1" set-up is fine for the street. If the car is going to be a weekend/drag car then I highly recomend staying away from 11" brakes as they won't fit under a 13" wheel.


----------



## 85vdub (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tund Vr* »_Ce-2 the houseing is different from Ce-1 and the switch is different also.
If you have any questions hit me up by IM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The actually electrical switch is different yes... but as far as the tumblers go you can swap those out. I should know because i took the MK3 column and put the tumbler out of my 85 MK2 column into it and it works just fine. only did this so i still had the 1 key for the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (85vdub)*

yay dash complete err almost.. need to heat up the right side of the bezal and bend it out slightly so i can see the tac completely.. and need some plastic weld or somethin, modleing putty.. i dunno.. 
94 passat VR6 cluster, mk2 dash.. drilling, cutting, bending, 2 bezals and some super glue.. heh 
=



























_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 5:22 AM 11-16-2005_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

About this frame rail..... do I have to savagly beat it with a sledge, or can I break out the grinder and massage it down a little (Don't want to spend money on aftermarket pullies)?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_About this frame rail..... do I have to savagly beat it with a sledge, or can I break out the grinder and massage it down a little (Don't want to spend money on aftermarket pullies)?

Click on the link in my signature....91' VR6-t...
Look at the top of the 4th page. I explained it in detail...


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

have to beat it.. hehe hook up the subframes and punt away, sand and repaint


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

I just put my VR subframe in my car, totaling 2 VR parts on the car now.








It's off a Mk3, and after switching the A-arms, it's the exact same as the Mk2 frame was, not sure what the first post means when it says it's 1" wider...
Also, when I was putting my trans on, I put it in to what I assumed was a gear (moved the selector deal down then pushed or pulled) and turned the crank but the axels didn't turn? Or when I try to turn them the other one goes opposite and the saft doesn't turn? I'm assuming this is normal because I drove the car it came out of, but just wanting to check.


_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 5:25 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_ when I try to turn them the other one goes opposite and the saft doesn't turn? 


it has to turn the shaft.. heh or the tirre would'nt turn, but yea its normal, non-LSD i believe makes it do this..


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_have to beat it.. hehe hook up the subframes and punt away, sand and repaint

there is one other way

cut underneath and massage the metal in the weld up the cut and seal it. Very very clean and oyu dont see the bashing


----------



## chachzilla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

if anyone need parts for there swap check out this link. i'm parting out a 96 passat vr6. engine and tranny are gone.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2280983


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chachzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chachzilla* »_if anyone need parts for there swap check out this link. i'm parting out a 96 passat vr6. engine and tranny are gone.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2280983 


This post should be deletd man i am sorry but it isnt and advertisor kind of post


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

granted hes tryin to help out.. but not much "swap" parts are left when u take the swap parts out of the car.. i agree with SLC4ME


----------



## chachzilla (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

hah...swap parts are gone?? your insane. i have everything exept the engine and tranny...still have pedals, cluster, ecu, booster, 5 lug set up, steering rack, signal/wiper levers,etc etc... you know stuff you need for a real swap. id hate to see your swap if all you do is rig an engine and tranny in there...sorry for trying to help out assface...


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (chachzilla)*

i said u were tryin to help... and my swap is done right to stay 4 lug...
cluster if using a corrado dash, i just fit my passat cluster in an mk2 dash, and it was'nt fun.. 
neway, this is a technical FAQ, not a parts thread... thanx for the help, but its technically in the wrong spot..


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chachzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chachzilla* »_hah...swap parts are gone?? your insane. i have everything exept the engine and tranny...still have pedals, cluster, ecu, booster, 5 lug set up, steering rack, signal/wiper levers,etc etc... you know stuff you need for a real swap. id hate to see your swap if all you do is rig an engine and tranny in there...sorry for trying to help out assface...


First off control arms k member steering rack none of that works out of a passat so technically your parts would not work for a "REAL SWAP" seriously man grow up. If you really think you will sell parts with an wttitude like that you are the insane one.
Now there is nothing wrong with keeping four lug.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
It's off a Mk3, and after switching the A-arms, it's the exact same as the Mk2 frame was, not sure what the first post means when it says it's 1" wider...
_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 5:25 PM 11-16-2005_

If you put your control arms from the mk3 next to the control arms from the a2 you'll see the difference..


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

where is the best place to get a 22mm master cylinder
can i just use the one from my passat donor car even tho it was abs and i dont want to use abs on the mk2


_Modified by black97GTI at 5:15 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

any 4wheel disc cars, rado g60's... 
can't use the passat i believe


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_any 4wheel disc cars, rado g60's... 
can't use the passat i believe


the 22mm i think only came on the 16v scirroco's


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

rly?.. 
i thought they came on the above and also the 16v passat's with non-abs...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

some mk2s had them, mk3 non abs, passat 16v, g60. there will be a big 22 on the side.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

they came on:
16v non-abs passats
G60 non-abs corrados
90+ GTi's non-abs
AND
mk3 2.0 non-abs (jetta and golfs)
i used a passat one, now am running a mk3 jetta one
SAME PART NUMBERS
edit: bawhahaha, bonesaw and i are on the same brainwave here
you cannot use an abs master for a non-abs car, doesnt work, sorry


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

what are the pros and cons for using a donor mk3 vr6 for a mk2 vr6 swap?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (93vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93vr* »_what are the pros and cons for using a donor mk3 vr6 for a mk2 vr6 swap?

The only real pro i can think of is the possibility of lower miles and the bigger brakes
the cons are as follow

you have to heavily modify the pedals
you have to get a front cross member
you have to nmodify things to use the rad and fans
the power steering rack and column need to be modded to use them the rear beam needs to be used


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
the cons are as follow

you have to heavily modify the pedals
you have to get a front cross member
you have to nmodify things to use the rad and fans
the power steering rack and column need to be modded to use them the rear beam needs to be used 


If you get a MK3 parts car your best bet to solve the above is: get B3/Corrado pedals. SLC/B3 front subframe. Use the MK3 fans/rad with the B3/4 rad support. Mk3 rear beam.
The rack from the Mk3 works with the stock steering column if you use the Mk3's ujoint assembly. 
Anyone get the Mk3 ebrake cables to work by bending the 'tube' part to match the Mk2's? Looks like it'll work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

personally id jsut get new ebrake cables. could also use a corrado rad and mk3 fans. a little of cutting needed. still need to get the motor mount front subframe. corrado rad uses mk3 hoses. passat uses passat hoses.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_personally id jsut get new ebrake cables. 

The choice right now is the Mk3 or none .. we'll see how they turn out


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
If you get a MK3 parts car your best bet to solve the above is: get B3/Corrado pedals. SLC/B3 front subframe. Use the MK3 fans/rad with the B3/4 rad support. Mk3 rear beam.
The rack from the Mk3 works with the stock steering column if you use the Mk3's ujoint assembly. 
*Anyone get the Mk3 ebrake cables to work by bending the 'tube' part to match the Mk2's? Looks like it'll work.*

i did it and it works great you have to actually get the mk3 sleeves along with the mk3 ebrake cables. the mk2 ones are shorter! its a good alternative to to buying mk2 cables fora gli from the stealership for 70$.. the sleeves from the mk3 probly won't have rust all over it like my mk2 sleeves did!


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_If you put your control arms from the mk3 next to the control arms from the a2 you'll see the difference..

Yeah I know that, seeing as how I said "after swapping the A-arms." With the Mk3 A-arms it was definatly wider than 1", and on the first page it says the actual frame is wider. Either it's wrong or worded very wrongly.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_
i did it and it works great you have to actually get the mk3 sleeves along with the mk3 ebrake cables. the mk2 ones are shorter! its a good alternative to to buying mk2 cables fora gli from the stealership for 70$.. the sleeves from the mk3 probly won't have rust all over it like my mk2 sleeves did!

Sweet, did you have to bend the tubes up at all, or did they work OK as is? Thanks for the info.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
Sweet, did you have to bend the tubes up at all, or did they work OK as is? Thanks for the info.

yea there is a very little amount of bending involved... you have to bend the part that goes into those rubber gromets in the exhaust tunnel, straight. if you use the mk2 one for refrence, you can see where you have to bend it! the mk3's under carriage is a lil different. the e-brake sleeves don't come out of the exhaust tunnel, they come out from the floor board behind the back passangers seats. like i said it work like a charm and makes your swap one step closer to an actual mk3.










_Modified by WolfzGangVR6 at 5:04 AM 11-22-2005_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
Yeah I know that, seeing as how I said "after swapping the A-arms." With the Mk3 A-arms it was definatly wider than 1", and on the first page it says the actual frame is wider. Either it's wrong or worded very wrongly.

But that isnt what you said here is what you said


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
I just put my VR subframe in my car, totaling 2 VR parts on the car now. 
It's off a Mk3, and after switching the A-arms, it's the exact same as the Mk2 frame was, not sure what the first post means when it says it's 1" wider...
Also, when I was putting my trans on, I put it in to what I assumed was a gear (moved the selector deal down then pushed or pulled) and turned the crank but the axels didn't turn? Or when I try to turn them the other one goes opposite and the saft doesn't turn? I'm assuming this is normal because I drove the car it came out of, but just wanting to check.
Modified by djsheijkdfj at 5:25 PM 11-16-2005


Now i dont mean to be argumentative but tell me how you said what you say you did


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

"and after switching the A-arms, it's the exact same as the Mk2 frame was, not sure what the first post means when it says it's 1" wider..."
........


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

the k frame isnt wider, the a-arms are longer
this being the entire idea behind a 5lug plus supension and 4lug normal


----------



## samrs11 (Mar 22, 2003)

Quick question.
If i am using my stock 22mm brake master with abs in my swap, what do i do about the hose that runs from the intake manifold to the vr6 brake booster???
thx in advance.
sam


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (samrs11)*

Just run your vac stuff off of it still and cap the end. There's a specific ABS hose but you can make due.
The Mk3 ebrake cables worked well, just needed a slight bend for the tubes to fit.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_the k frame isnt wider, the a-arms are longer
this being the entire idea behind a 5lug plus supension and 4lug normal

Got it.

Working on getting a Mk3 non-ABS brake booster/mc/bracket setup then I'm on the home stretch.


_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 8:10 PM 11-25-2005_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
Got it.

Working on getting a Mk3 non-ABS brake booster/mc/bracket setup then I'm on the home stretch.

_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 8:10 PM 11-25-2005_


glad to hear it


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

So all together what wires do i have to connect/ bypass
-the alarm?
-the cluster (d7 e6 i think)
- whats up with 30- 30b ? is that only for swaps that came outta passats ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

the alarm you need to jump a connector on the ignition harness. for guage cluster it is E2 to D8. as for the 30-30B you can use the wire to jump it or there is a connector that goes there that makes the ECM constant power really easy to be connected to.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2278279
perfect for what u need to know


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

ok just a few things
1.do I have to use the vr rear beam or can I just swap all the stuff to my beam? Reason I ask I have the a3 beam in it now but the brake lines are to short,and since the a3 had abs one of the lines has a lrge fitting at the master.
2.all my wiring,ecu,suspension is from a 95 glx but my engine and tranny are from a 95 passat.I do not have the engine harness(on the motor)from the a3
will the passat motor plug up and be good to go.BTW I am using all the a3 
harness for the dash and all
3.what is gonna be the best route to go on the a/c I have all the a3 and passat stuff?
thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (dubweizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweizer* »_ok just a few things
1.do I have to use the vr rear beam or can I just swap all the stuff to my beam? Reason I ask I have the a3 beam in it now but the brake lines are to short,and since the a3 had abs one of the lines has a lrge fitting at the master.
2.all my wiring,ecu,suspension is from a 95 glx but my engine and tranny are from a 95 passat.I do not have the engine harness(on the motor)from the a3
will the passat motor plug up and be good to go.BTW I am using all the a3 
harness for the dash and all
3.what is gonna be the best route to go on the a/c I have all the a3 and passat stuff?
thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

rear beam you could move the stuff. should have no problem with the wiring. with the AC stuff you could prob use the mk3 **** if you use a mk3 dash, or use corrado lines.


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks I just wanted to make sure
one more thing that is kinda related anybody have the lay out on how to use the a3 rear window switches for front power windows?
and if anybody wants it I have got the lay out on how to use the cabrio top switch for a power tilt and slide(just kinda nice to have it in the dash)


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (dubweizer)*

i have a problem with my clutch and pedal set up..... ok first off the pedals and the clutch master are outta a passat 16v with the non abs bracket , the problem is my clutch pedal will not rise all the way because of the clutch master, it seems like the clutch master shaft that attaches to the pedals is to short, i have yet 2 bleed the hydrolic assemebly. has anyone else come across this??


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

i am constantly pulling mine alll the way back with my foot because it doesnt come back all the way on its own. but it will move if i pull it. could be i have to bleed again or the spring is old. does this sound similar?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

you both need to bleed the clutch


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*

ok planning on doing the swap and was wondering what aftermarket motor mounts you guys think are best?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dedicated2vw)*

Finished another one, update on Pg10.


















_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 8:26 AM 11-29-2005_


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_- Wiper squirter pump connector needs to be spliced in for the 'old' style connector or the Mk3 bottle needs to be fitted.

On my Golf since i opted to get rid of the rear wiper. The MK3 Jetta pump will drop right into the mk2 bottle. So no cutting or splicing or wires is needed. Nor do you need to fit the whole mk3 bottle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My swap was out of a 97 GLX and went into a 85 Golf. My car has the spare pump and res in the hatch for the rear wiper so... It could be different on later MK2's as they have 1 pump for both from and rear squirters.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*

got started on my sawp over the weekend.
mounted the engine up for a test fit, then disassembled the engine to rebuild it. and got all the wiring from the passat donor car put in































_Modified by black97GTI at 8:56 PM 11-28-2005_


_Modified by black97GTI at 8:56 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

mines dropping in tommarow, spent today deleting little things and i noticed somethin not covered..
vaccum lines.. heh, comming off the intake mani where does it split to, i'm running non-a/c, non-abs, if its any diff.. 
found these on a search but one vaccum line is'nt followed.. heres the pics..
can i delete any/cap em off?? i see the one follows into where the heater core is, i just connect that to existing.. where does the hose in the bottom pic run to tho?.


























_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 2:13 AM 11-29-2005_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85Golf12v* »_
The MK3 Jetta pump will drop right into the mk2 bottle. 

Wish I knew that! I would have looked under the junkpile a bit harder for the Mk3 washer bottle. Good stuff.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

the vac lines if everything is deleted the one off manifold to FPR and then manifold to brake booster. off that valve have one go to heater controls and leave the other one capped.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i have the one comming off the front under the manifold, going into a T fitting that splits to the FPR and the manifold, than i have the big plastic one comming off the side of the mani back and theres 2 feeds comming off on the way to the booster, one goes into the firewall(attaches to mk2 existing) and the other is capped. right?







just making sure


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

I had a tee, one going into the firewall (black hose) and another green one that ran down into the vac resevior under the battery tray.


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i see what your sayin about the clutch pedal when i attached the hydrolic line 2 the clutch master i probaly had the pedal all the way down so there for it will not come all the way up because it should of bin all the way up when i attached the lines thanks guys


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i just looked at mine, mine never went to the brake booster, it ends with the 2 hoses comming off, one goes to something behind the manifold and the other rins to a Y fitting, one is capped and the other will be connected to the mk2 firewall


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*









what reservoir is that from by the way?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

i dunno.. mk3 non-ABS?.. 
i'm just tapping a barb fitting in my mk2 bottle


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_i dunno.. mk3 non-ABS?.. 
i'm just tapping a barb fitting in my mk2 bottle

don't do this... grab a b3/b4 non abs res or a mk3 non abs res... I did the barb fitting thing to get me by and no matter what i tried the sob would leak. Just do it right the first time and don't ghetto rig it.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

with the cv shafts on the first page it says you can use mk2 stock axles has anyone done that, and has it worked out ok, like the bolt pattern lining up and stuff?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

As long as you use axles with 100mm flanges it's good to go.


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_with the cv shafts on the first page it says you can use mk2 stock axles has anyone done that, and has it worked out ok, like the bolt pattern lining up and stuff?

If your keeping the 4 lug you'll need mk2 100mm axles. I've heard mk3 2 liter axles work as well but haven't tried it myself so i dunno...


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

i just thought about this today, the axles are 100mm from a mk3 2.0, does the inner bold onto the VR6 flange? like, unbolt the VR6 axles from the trans, and bolt the 100mm's back up right?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_i just thought about this today, the axles are 100mm from a mk3 2.0, does the inner bold onto the VR6 flange? like, unbolt the VR6 axles from the trans, and bolt the 100mm's back up right?

the axles will bolt right up if they are 100mm, so from a mk3 2.0 they will bolt right up to the tranny...but unless your doing plus suspension they wont work with your stock a2 stuff (control arms, tie rods)


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

no i'm keeping 4lug, i was just worried about the trans side flanges.. the drivers side axle got pulled out (clean pull) and that got me thinking, so i can unbolt the axle shaft from the flange, reinstall the flange into the trans, and bolt the 100mm's upto it right?


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

I'm having some problems with my brake setup. I have a 1992 GTI 8v, It used to have drums, working on the VR swap. Heres what I got:
1998 GLX VR
Rear and front suspension with brakes and lines and I want to run abs, I have the ABS Unit and wiring.
*I am woundering what Booster, Booster bracket and pedal cluster i should use? Can you use A2 Booster with 22mm master cylinder? if so what pedal cluster do i go with?
I don't know If the this has been asked before but any help would be great 
Thanks *


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Are the boosters the same out of an A2 with 4 wheel disc and drum rear brakes?


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (BumpinVdub87)*

i have a questions about the the motor mounts and trans mount, i am using the stock mounts and trans mount from my 93 passat vr6 donor car. the trans is out of a corrado. i have heard something about having to cut down the rear motor mount. when i mounted the engine it looked like the engine was slanting downward a little bit toward the passanger side fender. if anyone is using the same mount i could use some help on the set up


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (black97GTI)*

oh damn, thanks for reminding me, i'm using a passat mount, and cutting it down 3/4 inch.. heard 1/2 and heard 1 inch, so i'm going in between


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

ur just cutting down the rear motor mount?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_oh damn, thanks for reminding me, i'm using a passat mount, and cutting it down 3/4 inch.. heard 1/2 and heard 1 inch, so i'm going in between

I don't know why people cut the mounts, the motor clears fine without it.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (BumpinVdub87)*

brake boosters are the same MK2, Passat AND Corrado
I CHECKED ETKA FOR THAT THEY ARE ALL THE SAME PART NUMBER
and will work with whatever size master you toss on, rado or passat cluster is still recommended so no custom screwing arounds needed


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Tire_Marx)*

i got a huge problem i changed my gas tank and now there is no fuel pump underneath the car just the vr6 fuel filter and the plug that used 2 plug into the fuel pump, so its now motronic but i am using the stock rear wire harness on my 92 gti... as soon as i conect the battery terminals the fuel pump is always on even with the key out, but my ? is do i have 2 use a mk3 rear harness instead of the stock 92 gti rear harness, i had 2 change the plug on the fuel pump(the one i changed was the one that was the fuel pump in the tank plug) the motronic and digifant plugs are similar but different should i have used the harness and plug that runs 2 the feul pump underneath the car? any help


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Tire_Marx)*

Can I use the ABS unit, Master and wiring off of a 1998 Mk3 Jetta? Its the newer version.... 
I also have unit from a 1993 passat VR. Would that be easier?


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I don't know why people cut the mounts, the motor clears fine without it.

My hood didn't... my hood is trashed so i took a hammer to the brace in the hood but it was hitting the intake. And i'm not running any of the plastic on top of the motor either. Used a stock mk3 motor mount. wondering if there is another VR mount that is shorter. Might just pull this one out and take 3/4 of an inch off of it since its only about a month old.


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (85Golf12v)*

using the corrado subframe stuff and what not will keep you from having to cut the mounts. Its sits the engine about an inch lower. Im sure alot knew that, just thought Id mention it again cause I just found out.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_i got a huge problem i changed my gas tank and now there is no fuel pump underneath the car just the vr6 fuel filter and the plug that used 2 plug into the fuel pump, so its now motronic but i am using the stock rear wire harness on my 92 gti... as soon as i conect the battery terminals the fuel pump is always on even with the key out, but my ? is do i have 2 use a mk3 rear harness instead of the stock 92 gti rear harness, i had 2 change the plug on the fuel pump(the one i changed was the one that was the fuel pump in the tank plug) the motronic and digifant plugs are similar but different should i have used the harness and plug that runs 2 the feul pump underneath the car? any help 

relay a switched hot wire to run your fuel pump problem solved


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

im using the corrado subframe and the oil cal on the valve cover clears the hood by about a finger width


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

u shoulda cut your rear motor mount down sounds like, the back left is up right?.. or do u mean the whole engine..?


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

well when ur looking at the engine from the front it looks like the engine is slanting a little forward toward the grill, and slanting a little bit toward the serp belt side


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

I read in another post cutting the mount is not a good idea..... "One word of advice.........all VW engines lean toward the drivers side,IMO it is to compensate for the unequal length of the driveshafts/geometry.When you accelerate,the tranny "pops up" on the drivers side due to torque,I do not know what ill effect the engine may have being "level',but the engines sit like that for a reason.VW engineered it that way."
Quoted from "VWAUDITECH"


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*

hmm.. hehe, good point, but i think i'll take the chance over replacing my hood once a month.. 
i'll let u know how my motor sits when i drop it on
i also did somethin different, i never saw that i needed to also cut down the threaded shaft, so i took the 3/4 inch chunk of mount that i cut off and relocated it UNDER the mount itself, between the metal dish and the bottom half.. mounts nice and tight again.. seems like it should work fine, it dropped the mount, and is still nice and stiff


_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 2:28 AM 12-2-2005_


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

Id be nice if people who used the cut mount method would comment or give some feed back on how its working out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*

i think a lot of people have done it and have no problems. mine is cut. if you are that worried use a stiff mount so the motor wont move much anyway.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

I've never had a problem with non cut mounts and hood clearance. My car or others. Use good mounts and everything is fine, even just a good lower front it'll stay pretty still.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I've never had a problem with non cut mounts and hood clearance. My car or others. Use good mounts and everything is fine, even just a good lower front it'll stay pretty still.

yup and it will clear with stock mounts if you use a corrado k member too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ok look at this picture of my vr in the car. see how the engine leans








is that normal how it leans?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

I'm in the same delima here. I have a 93' Corrado K-frame and mine leans to the driver side. 
So I removed the motor. I cut my motor mount down 1/2" to level it out. I was then told that if you cut the "Stock" motor mount down it feels like you need a new motor mount when driving the car. Plus I'm running a turbo so the extra power will be banging on the mounts. I need something stiffer than stock but I don't want to go with solid mounts so..... 
I have decided to go with Black Forest Industries Poly insert kit for my Motor mounts to eliminate this risk. I want a the motor to sit in there snug but not as if I had solid motor mounts. I'll cut down the rear poly insert 1/2" to straighten the motor out some.
BFI Stage1 Poly mounts seem to meet my needs. Not too soft, not too stiff.
Essentially, you just replace your soft Cheese Inserts with these poly inserts. The Kit is $120. Comes with 4 inserts and new hardware.
http://www.blackforestindustri...s.htm








This is how my motor sits with the "Uncut" Stock motor mounts.
Leans to the right.








-Ben



_Modified by A2brb at 12:41 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

i dont get why mine leans all weird, im using the corrado k-frame with passat mounts


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_i dont get why mine leans all weird, im using the corrado k-frame with passat mounts

Yeah, I thought yours would be leaning just like mine. The only difference between our setups are that you used Passat mounts and I used Corrado Mounts. I would think there would not be a difference. Maybe somebody can check ETKA and see if the Corrado and Passat mounts have different part numbers.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_This is how my motor sits with the "Uncut" Stock motor mounts.
Leans to the right.

It's SUPPOSED to sit like that. Look at an SLC, Mk3 or Passat VR6, it'll sit the same way. If you cut the mount you start to get funny driveshaft angles, and if you cut too far its very easy to start breaking the pass axle due to the increased load. 
The SLC K frame sits a little lower but the Mk3 one will still clear the hood as long as you use the SLC front crossmember like you should be doing anyway.








blk97 looks like you have an early SLC setup, that pass upper insert is probably toast, replace it and you'll be set.


_Modified by need_a_VR6 at 1:55 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
It's SUPPOSED to sit like that. Look at an SLC, Mk3 or Passat VR6, it'll sit the same way. If you cut the mount you start to get funny driveshaft angles, and if you cut too far its very easy to start breaking the pass axle due to the increased load. 
The SLC K frame sits a little lower but the Mk3 one will still clear the hood as long as you use the SLC front crossmember like you should be doing anyway.








blk97 looks like you have an early SLC setup, that pass upper insert is probably toast, replace it and you'll be set.


Ok, your the third person to make this point. Don't want to be breaking axles and prematurly wearing out CV joints.
I think I'm convinced that cutting the mount is not a good idea..
I think I'll just stick with my stock mounts for now and save myself $120 bucks....
Thanks for the info...



_Modified by A2brb at 4:20 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (A2brb)*

i dont think those mounts are "cut" to anything other than i stock mount length anyway since i believe they just replace the rubber part.
also, a little secret. you can go to mcmaster carr and get some poly already shaped like that and cut it down for way cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_i dont think those mounts are "cut" to anything other than i stock mount length anyway since i believe they just replace the rubber part.
also, a little secret. you can go to mcmaster carr and get some poly already shaped like that and cut it down for way cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You are correct, the BFI poly mounts are the exact same size as the OEM mounts.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

"that pass upper insert is probably toast, replace it and you'll be set."
what do u mean by the pass upper insert?

when i mounted the engine it didnt exactly line up with the mounts perfectly so i had to use some gentle prying with a prybar to get everything to line up i dont know if that has anything to do with it


_Modified by black97GTI at 4:13 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_ "that pass upper insert is probably toast, replace it and you'll be set."
what do u mean by the pass upper insert?

when i mounted the engine it didnt exactly line up with the mounts perfectly so i had to use some gentle prying with a prybar to get everything to line up i dont know if that has anything to do with it
_Modified by black97GTI at 4:13 PM 12-2-2005_

If you take the motor mount apart, you will notice that there is an upper honey comb/swiss cheese looking cylinder of rubber that is covered by the top casing of the motor mount. This is what he was saying might be worn out on your motor mount.
Looks like this...
I cut out a 1/2" ...Just ignore that. That is suppose to be one piece.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

just got done dropping the motor in and everything.. heres how mine sits with 3/4inches off the mount,. looks pretty damn straight, and clears the hood by about 1 1/2





















_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 8:16 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

Have fun with the vibrations. I cut my original mount down a little bit. It felt like a solid mount afterwards. Put in a new mount had to notch the hood so it wouldn't hit the intake. It also got rid of the funky vibration i was having while under a load. Which i think was the damn CV joints on the passenger side.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*

like i mentioned earlier, i have the cut mount AND im also running a poly rear mount. no vibrations.


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*

i cut my mounts 3/8 of an inch but i have another problem can someone please help me out ??
i changed my gas tank and now there is no fuel pump underneath the car just the vr6 fuel filter and the plug that used 2 plug into the fuel pump, so its now motronic but i am using the stock rear wire harness on my 92 gti... as soon as i conect the battery terminals the fuel pump is always on even with the key out, but my ? is do i have 2 use a mk3 rear harness instead of the stock 92 gti rear harness, i had 2 change the plug on the fuel pump(the one i changed was the one that was the fuel pump in the tank plug) the motronic and digifant plugs are similar but different should i have used the harness and plug that runs 2 the feul pump underneath the car? any help


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

what brand of poly mounts is everyone using. who sells nice ones for cheap


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*

can someone who swapped a passat OBD1 post up some pics of there vacuum routing of the engine, mainly the back right, theres alot of vacuums and i can't figure where they plug.. thanx alot in advance


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_what brand of poly mounts is everyone using. who sells nice ones for cheap

Black forest industries probably some of the cheapest you'll find and Ive read very good reviews about em. Just ordered mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

did u get that stage 1 or what


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_what brand of poly mounts is everyone using. who sells nice ones for cheap

a cheap alternative is homemade.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1700007
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_did u get that stage 1 or what

stage one with g60 tranny mount, im using a corrado donor
check em out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2199531


_Modified by dedicated2vw at 6:46 PM 12-2-2005_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

is there any difference between any of the vr mounts or are they all the same


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_i cut my mounts 3/8 of an inch but i have another problem can someone please help me out ??
i changed my gas tank and now there is no fuel pump underneath the car just the vr6 fuel filter and the plug that used 2 plug into the fuel pump, so its now motronic but i am using the stock rear wire harness on my 92 gti... as soon as i conect the battery terminals the fuel pump is always on even with the key out, but my ? is do i have 2 use a mk3 rear harness instead of the stock 92 gti rear harness, i had 2 change the plug on the fuel pump(the one i changed was the one that was the fuel pump in the tank plug) the motronic and digifant plugs are similar but different should i have used the harness and plug that runs 2 the feul pump underneath the car? any help 

I answered that allready

_Quote, originally posted by *slc4me* »_relay a switched hot wire to run your fuel pump problem solved


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

nah man im not cuttin and splicing wires im dooin everything the right and neat way but thanks anyways no one can ever answer my ? on vortex i donno y but thanks any ways


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*

you will have to splice it one way r another no matter what they are different plugs


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

you could always just splice and re-wrap into the harness so it looks clean.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ArpyArpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArpyArpad* »_you could always just splice and re-wrap into the harness so it looks clean.

he doesnt undertand that when doing things custom sometimes you have to cut things lol


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

ok buddy your funny... i understand you have 2 cut and splice sometimes when u do custom applications but, running a wire straight 2 the fuel pump with a switch looks like ****. looks stlyish 2 ......pep boy style. and i already cut and soldier in the mk3 style plug ArpyArpad << understands what i mean thanks, there isn't a special color wire i have 2 splice to another where the pump will only turn on when i turn the key???


_Modified by Biggmike92gti at 1:40 PM 12-4-2005_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_ok buddy your funny... i understand you have 2 cut and splice sometimes when u do custom applications but, running a wire straight 2 the fuel pump with a switch looks like ****. looks stlyish 2 ......pep boy style. and i already cut and soldier in the mk3 style plug ArpyArpad << understands what i mean thanks, there isn't a special color wire i have 2 splice to another where the pump will only turn on when i turn the key???

_Modified by Biggmike92gti at 1:40 PM 12-4-2005_

I said a switched wire off of the main ingition switch seriously


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

can i use mk3 vr6 lowering spring with the mk2 struts???


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_can i use mk3 vr6 lowering spring with the mk2 struts???

yes but if they arent struts design for the wieght i wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

will mk3 or corrado vr struts fit???


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_will mk3 or corrado vr struts fit???

yes but i wouldnt reccomend stock struts on lowered springs


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

ya i know that ive had experience with that. learned the hard way
i have another question. im swaping the vr6 into a 85 golf wich is ce-1 i heard the plugs on the ignition switch and all that were different from ce-2, is there any truth to that


_Modified by black97GTI at 11:36 PM 12-5-2005_


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (M.J.M.)*

Do you still have the VR front lower Crossmember if so I'll buy it


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_ya i know that ive had experience with that. learned the hard way
i have another question. im swaping the vr6 into a 85 golf wich is ce-1 i heard the plugs on the ignition switch and all that were different from ce-2, is there any truth to that

_Modified by black97GTI at 11:36 PM 12-5-2005_

http://www.bentleypublishers.c...7.htm 
CE-2 
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...3.htm
CE-1 
The Fuse boxs are different and so are the plugs that go in to the fuse box.


_Modified by Tund Vr at 7:50 PM 12-6-2005_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

ya i know that the fuse box's are different, but im talking about the plugs that plug in around the streering column for the ignition witch


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_ok buddy your funny... i understand you have 2 cut and splice sometimes when u do custom applications but, running a wire straight 2 the fuel pump with a switch looks like ****. looks stlyish 2 ......pep boy style. and i already cut and soldier in the mk3 style plug ArpyArpad << understands what i mean thanks, there isn't a special color wire i have 2 splice to another where the pump will only turn on when i turn the key???

_Modified by Biggmike92gti at 1:40 PM 12-4-2005_

i'm going to do the same thing very soon and don't want to have my fuel pump running 24/7.. i pulled the plug from the donor car but am afraid that when i splice it i'll have the same problem. 
and question about hte lines?? can i just leave the return lines and only change the line with the old under car pump and replace it with the filter? and what do you do with the plug from the undercar pump?? is theat what you splice to the new mk3 pump? or do you use the wiring for the transfer pump?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (WolfzGangVR6)*

k, red connector - red w/ yellow tracer wire, single small plug comming in with OBD1 passat motor harness, should be the ECM power wire, but its tiny and does'nt plug into Y1, i don't have a wire to get my ECM power or do i??.. 
e2-d8 jumped, 30-30b connected, i don't have the relay in for the fuel pump yet, but should'nt the car atleast turn over alittle?.. when i turn the key it just clicks.. what wires should i splice for the clutch cut off, and for the alarm..? i hear a relay clicking when i hit the ignition
also my fan blows REALLY weak..










_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 4:25 AM 12-7-2005_


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_k, red connector - red w/ yellow tracer wire, single small plug comming in with OBD1 passat motor harness, should be the ECM power wire, but its tiny and does'nt plug into Y1, i don't have a wire to get my ECM power or do i??.. 
e2-d8 jumped, 30-30b connected, i don't have the relay in for the fuel pump yet, but should'nt the car atleast turn over alittle?.. when i turn the key it just clicks.. what wires should i splice for the clutch cut off, and for the alarm..? i hear a relay clicking when i hit the ignition
also my fan blows REALLY weak..









_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 4:25 AM 12-7-2005_

sounds like a dead battery to me...


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (85Golf12v)*

brake lights stay bright, but i'll make sure today..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_k, red connector - red w/ yellow tracer wire, single small plug comming in with OBD1 passat motor harness, should be the ECM power wire, but its tiny and does'nt plug into Y1, i don't have a wire to get my ECM power or do i??.. 
e2-d8 jumped, 30-30b connected, i don't have the relay in for the fuel pump yet, but should'nt the car atleast turn over alittle?.. when i turn the key it just clicks.. what wires should i splice for the clutch cut off, and for the alarm..? i hear a relay clicking when i hit the ignition
also my fan blows REALLY weak..









_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 4:25 AM 12-7-2005_

that red/ yellow plugs into the 30-30b connector. you should be able to crank withuot fuel pump relay. either starter needs a good wackin or dead battery. i do nt think the passat wiring has the clutch stuff but if so its a lime green connector with 2 red wires going to it. to fix the alarm it is just connecting the two thick wires on the ignition harness.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_
i'm going to do the same thing very soon and don't want to have my fuel pump running 24/7.. i pulled the plug from the donor car but am afraid that when i splice it i'll have the same problem. 
and question about hte lines?? can i just leave the return lines and only change the line with the old under car pump and replace it with the filter? and what do you do with the plug from the undercar pump?? is theat what you splice to the new mk3 pump? or do you use the wiring for the transfer pump?

i dont really understand why anyone is having the problem with the fuel pump. its a red/yellow and prob brown. the purple or thinner wire is for the sender.
if you go to a mk3 tank make sure you get the mk3 feed and return lines with the filter. makes it alot easier. just leave the connector, it is not doing any harm.
if you leave all the mk2 stuff jsut connect the rubber lines up front. your gas guage will prob be far from accurate. it becomes a bit annoying and you end up with a mk3 tank anyway.


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_ya i know that the fuse box's are different, but im talking about the plugs that plug in around the streering column for the ignition witch

Which harness and stalks are you going to run? The Passat one or the ones from the Golf, becouse the stalks are different from where the harness plug into.


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*

will a corrado slc gas tank fit in an 89 gti?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*











_Modified by A2brb at 9:54 AM 12-8-2005_


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_k, red connector - red w/ yellow tracer wire, single small plug comming in with OBD1 passat motor harness, should be the ECM power wire, but its tiny and does'nt plug into Y1, i don't have a wire to get my ECM power or do i??.. 
e2-d8 jumped, 30-30b connected, i don't have the relay in for the fuel pump yet, but should'nt the car atleast turn over alittle?.. when i turn the key it just clicks.. what wires should i splice for the clutch cut off, and for the alarm..? i hear a relay clicking when i hit the ignition
also my fan blows REALLY weak..









_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 4:25 AM 12-7-2005_
 
mine was doing the same exact thing and i found out my battery connecter was old, dirty and loose so i put on new ones and had no problems afterwards.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

new battery, no start.. no crank, no fuel pump priming... nothing..
anyone?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

Your alarm (if the donor had one) is bypassed I assume?


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_new battery, no start.. no crank, no fuel pump priming... nothing..
anyone?

Fuel pump won't prime until the motor is cranking. At least with OBD2's. No experience with OBD1's... look for the green connectors with a red/white and red wire in it. If you find it cut the connector off and twist the wires together. Thats the clutch switch. I know my car had one but i don't know about yours. Also if the car had a factory alarm there's a 2 pin black female connector with a thick red and a thick red/black that needs to be jumped as well. these are the 2 most common things that keep the car from firing up.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*

figured it out, heh i do feal retarded, but noone told me i needed the gauge cluster in for the fuel pump to prime, so after hours of tracing wires n bangin on the starter, i plugged the cluster in and VRRRRRRR fuel pump primed, turn signals work, turned the key alittle more and CLICK!, started is jammed now from hitting it..








anyone got a starter?


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

how well dose the A2 radiator cool with the VR6?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

im running the passat radiator and fan, clears fine
running the a2 radiator is hard i believe cause of the coolant lines.. dont know how the cooling is tho


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee_dubb_gti* »_how well dose the A2 radiator cool with the VR6?

The radiator are different, the hoses on the MkII are on the pass. side of the motor, and the Vr is on the driver side. The fan switch are both in the same location.


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*

I've seen a ghetto set-up where the guy flipped the radiator upside down to accomodate the hose configuration. Don't believe me? Here's proof If you paint it silver, it will look new.


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (wagenbob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagenbob* »_I've seen a ghetto set-up where the guy flipped the radiator upside down to accomodate the hose configuration. Don't believe me? Here's proof If you paint it silver, it will look new.
























Then you sit have to cut and splice the wiring for the fan switch. Just spend the money and buy a new radiator.


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*

cool thanks, ive got an a3 and an a2 radiator. just wanted to see if i could get away with out getting the radiator cross member.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_gti)*

ITS ALIVE!! another mk2VR6 born, but.. she's got a fever
the fan isnt switching on and she's running hot.. the plug that comes in the firewall does'nt plug into the mk2 plug.. how is this run, i'm not running a/c btw


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

What engine harness are you using, SLC, B3/4 or Mk3?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

runningg a b3 engine harness into CE2 interior, 91 jetta 8v GL, donor was a 94 passat GLX, using rad and fans from donor


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

Is the brown 4 plugger in the thermostat and the 3 plug oval one in the radiator?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

there is a single black wire/white stripe with a yellow connector that needs to be connected for the fan controller to work. also are the connections made between the headlight harness and the engine harness? i forget what color, i think a white 2 pin.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_Is the brown 4 plugger in the thermostat and the 3 plug oval one in the radiator?

Brown 4 pin goes to brown sensor in Tstat housing, 3 pin oval black plug goes in rad to the fan switch.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_
i dont really understand why anyone is having the problem with the fuel pump. its a red/yellow and prob brown. the purple or thinner wire is for the sender.
if you go to a mk3 tank make sure you get the mk3 feed and return lines with the filter. makes it alot easier. just leave the connector, it is not doing any harm.
if you leave all the mk2 stuff jsut connect the rubber lines up front. your gas guage will prob be far from accurate. it becomes a bit annoying and you end up with a mk3 tank anyway.

well thats the problem my reading is wayyyyyy off becasue of the mk2 tank and pump. i was thinking that the return line is the same, but the feeder line is obviously different due to the lack of an out-body pump. 
i did pull everything that goes with it including the mk3 connector and both return and feed lines with the filter housing. the filter was rusted so i figured it can't hurt to get a new one for like 15bucks.
i didn't want to use the return because i think it's a little crimped or possibly cracked like a drinking straw(hairline crack). 
anyone know if i can keep the return line only? and just swap the other feed?
i plan on getting done this weekend.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

yes them 2 are in, lucky for the cold weather or i'd be overheating.. hitting 195 and topping 215 in slow traffic/idle... 
movin to florida on sunday so i need to fix this b4 this weekend is over 
pics would help 10000x more if its possible, i have the brown 4plug "box" in the tstat housing and the 3 wire oval in the switch
how can i check if the switch is good?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

Well those are the ones that tell it when to turn on.... so either a sensor/switch is bad, or there's a problem in between the two.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

jump the fan switch, the 3 pin in the rad and see if the fans turn on.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

jump any 2 pins?.. or which ones?.. heh


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

i think its 2 and either. not positive. guess and check. if none of them work its something else. if it works, its the fan switch.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok hooked it up to a push button toggle 
got the passat wing mounted.. she's coming together nicely


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

with the fuel pump. i am using a mk2 pump with a b3 harness. how do i get it to work or will it work at all


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

it will work fine, thats what i ran, just do the jump, make sure 30 and 30b are connected, and plug in the gauge cluster, switch out the fuel pump relay(relay in #12 slot) to the VR6's blue 67 relay


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

what wires do i jump?, the b3 harness has 4 wires and the golf has three. and what do you mean when you reffer to 30-30b. are they connectors?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

oh just noticed your CE1, i don't know what type of wiring u will need to do..







sorry, i did a CE2 swap..


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

damn it i guess i just need power, ground, and signal wires


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

yeah thats about it


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

oh and one more thing will the ignition switch from my passat donor fit in the ignition housing on my 85 golf


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_oh and one more thing will the ignition switch from my passat donor fit in the ignition housing on my 85 golf

\
yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

I CANT FIND MY OLD POST.







Can someone please IM me on how/what i need to use the vr 5lug set up without going to the plus(longer) suspension...... Thanks.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (civcklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civcklr* »_I CANT FIND MY OLD POST.







Can someone please IM me on how/what i need to use the vr 5lug set up without going to the plus(longer) suspension...... Thanks.

youll have to go with an ecs 5 lug kit in the front.. they give u 5 lug (aba ) hubs and 5 lug (10.1) rotors that are mearly just aba hubs and rotors redrilled ..


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (pineapplegti)*

or the other option is to hybrid a set of axles with five lug outer cv's then use five lug spindles and brake assemblies


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_or the other option is to hybrid a set of axles with five lug outer cv's then use five lug spindles and brake assemblies









i thought the inch was made up in the actuall outer cv and not the shaft ?? i guess i was wrong


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (pineapplegti)*

pretty sur eit is the shaft i will go out and measure them tonite


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Definitely in the shaft.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Definitely in the shaft.

yup that's why you only change out the part that goes in the hub! 
don't you have to drill into either the balljoint or the a-arms to make the vr6 spindle fit the mk2 A-arms?? i think the ball joints are different from mk2 to mk3 vr6. 


_Modified by WolfzGangVR6 at 9:08 PM 12-13-2005_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

Either drill the balljoints to fit, or the A-arms.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

always thought about giving it a go but i went with the mk3 rear beam instead since the bushings were going bad anyway! if i was to start over again i would have left the mk2 stuff and went with the vr6 spindles/mk2 a-arms. 
whats involved in changing the outer cv joints from the mk2 to mk3 vr6?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

I'm at a loss on 5 plugs in the bay.... here's some pretty horrible pictures of 'em (I can go back and get wire colors if necessary) -
#1 -








I'm assuming this went to the EGR stuff - it had been deleted off the car when I got it. It comes off the harness that's on the motor and it pops out right above where the bracket for the huge round plug is, and under the plastic. It's grey in color, and has 2 plugs.
#2 -








Comes off the fan harness, looks exactly like the plug that goes to the windshield washer fluid bottle - 2 plugs, has rubber around it, oval in shape. 
#3 -








2 plugger, comes out at the bulkhead for about a foot before the plug is there. Might go to brake fluid resivoir, forgot to check while I was there.
#4 -








2 wires that had the plug ripped off either when I was pulling the harness out or before I got the car. Comes off the ECU harness where the 02 sensor, MAF, etc. come off. 02 sensor, MAF, and the white plug all have homes.
#5 -








4 plugger that has alot of wire going to it. Has a 2 plugger branching off earlier on the wire, it went to a plug that comes out beside #1.
Also, the plug that goes to the distributor is MIA. What harness is it on, and where should it be?


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_it will work fine, thats what i ran, just do the jump, make sure 30 and 30b are connected, and plug in the gauge cluster, switch out the fuel pump relay(relay in #12 slot) to the VR6's blue 67 relay

i just finished installing my mk3 tank and fuel pump. i only changed the return line and the back end of the pump/filter line. now i wired up the rear harness to an mk3 fuel pump plug(just matched the wires by color) and it runs and drives but when i get into 5th and try to pull off the car seems to not wanna pull anymore. 
i have been running the car for the last year on the mk2 pump. i have digi2 wiring in the car. i don't remeber seeing a blue #67 relay in the #12 spot. it was doing the same thing before i changed pumps. do you think the relay could cause this? 
i thought having the newer vr6 pump instead of the 8v pump, would have given me more fuel up top. but it still seems to lack power above 110 mph and struggles in fifth to go anywhere past that.








i checked the fuse box and got part numbers for both the 90 jetta and 95 passat glx. the relays are the same part number! and my relay is not blue... i was thinking it might be the stock computer limiting my motor. my brothers vr was able to go to 141mph with only a chip. 


_Modified by WolfzGangVR6 at 3:46 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

Still need help on my homeless plugs.


----------



## Helios12v (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

ok i swapped a vr in to my car and used the cis e pumps.. well when ever i start the car the fuel lines dribble down the fuel rail.. after the car has been running for a while it stops. its like it builds pressure and it cant hold or isnt meant to hold all that pressure..as compared to the digi pumps.. has anyone had the same problem.. do i need to switch to didgi stuff. i have it just incase.. also i have the fuel injection clamps on the hose at the fuel rail.. not just regular hose clamps
tia


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Helios12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Helios12v* »_ok i swapped a vr in to my car and used the cis e pumps.. well when ever i start the car the fuel lines dribble down the fuel rail.. after the car has been running for a while it stops. its like it builds pressure and it cant hold or isnt meant to hold all that pressure..as compared to the digi pumps.. has anyone had the same problem.. do i need to switch to didgi stuff. i have it just incase.. also i have the fuel injection clamps on the hose at the fuel rail.. not just regular hose clamps
tia


hrmm this is wierd i have the same set up as you and dont have this problem


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Better clamps, or you need new hose. Also check and make sure the fuel rail isn't crimped where you're trying to tighten the hose.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

does anyone know what size hole is needed drilled in the firewall for the clutch master ?? i have the bracket and the pedal assem but no master yet and i really dont want to screw it up







thanks


----------



## DJMoney6916v (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (pineapplegti)*

same size as the hole in the bracket


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (DJMoney6916v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DJMoney6916v* »_same size as the hole in the bracket

Exactly. Visual below:


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

just fit my passat cluster to fit my mk2 dash.
damn that was hard,but well worth the 5 hours spent on it


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

hows she goin?


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

pretty good. i went over and looked at the progress on my engine. they are having to bore it over i think 20 or 30 thousanths, and they are waiting for the rebuild kit to come in with the pistons and gaskets. they said they should have all the head work and the block done for me next friday
i cant wait to put it together


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

hey everyone, here i am in florida, sweap was finished and i left for florida same day now 2200 miles later going great


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

last and final problem,, my clutch pedal wo't come up all the way and please don't tell me to re bleed it thats not the problem, its almost like that non abs brake booster bracket is acting like a spacer, the clutch master is off a 16v passat i have a passt vr6 clutch master also they are the same length... did anyone ever encounter the same problem as me?


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_last and final problem,, my clutch pedal wo't come up all the way and please don't tell me to re bleed it thats not the problem, its almost like that non abs brake booster bracket is acting like a spacer, the clutch master is off a 16v passat i have a passt vr6 clutch master also they are the same length... did anyone ever encounter the same problem as me?

what pedal are u using ??? isnt there some compatibility issue.. i could be wrong


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_I'm at a loss on 5 plugs in the bay.... here's some pretty horrible pictures of 'em (I can go back and get wire colors if necessary) -
#1 -








I'm assuming this went to the EGR stuff - it had been deleted off the car when I got it. It comes off the harness that's on the motor and it pops out right above where the bracket for the huge round plug is, and under the plastic. It's grey in color, and has 2 plugs.
#2 -








Comes off the fan harness, looks exactly like the plug that goes to the windshield washer fluid bottle - 2 plugs, has rubber around it, oval in shape. 
#3 -








2 plugger, comes out at the bulkhead for about a foot before the plug is there. Might go to brake fluid resivoir, forgot to check while I was there.
#4 -








2 wires that had the plug ripped off either when I was pulling the harness out or before I got the car. Comes off the ECU harness where the 02 sensor, MAF, etc. come off. 02 sensor, MAF, and the white plug all have homes.
#5 -








4 plugger that has alot of wire going to it. Has a 2 plugger branching off earlier on the wire, it went to a plug that comes out beside #1.
Also, the plug that goes to the distributor is MIA. What harness is it on, and where should it be?























Anyone know where any of these go?


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_last and final problem,, my clutch pedal wo't come up all the way and please don't tell me to re bleed it thats not the problem, its almost like that non abs brake booster bracket is acting like a spacer, the clutch master is off a 16v passat i have a passt vr6 clutch master also they are the same length... did anyone ever encounter the same problem as me?

i have the same problem but i think i need to bleed it again. although i understand what you mean by "spacer".


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (ArpyArpad)*

i am using 16v passat pedal same thing as a passat vr6 , i hate what its doing i may lengthin the clutch master arm, i blead the hydrolic clutch system and its no good, i think the pedal travel is to short, it goes all the way down to the floor and i have blead the clutch master a million times, i believe i bleed the clutch master then the clutch slave correct?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

Yes, but you either have air in the line, or you have a bad master or slave cyl. When I pressure bleed these I usually leave the line cracked and wiggle the lines around a bit to get all the air out.


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

What motor mounts should I use if I have a MK3 Vr6 K frame and a Corrado VR6 front crossmember? I am using a motor from a VR 98 jetta GLX. Any help would be great.


----------



## pineapplegti (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (BumpinVdub87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumpinVdub87* »_What motor mounts should I use if I have a MK3 Vr6 K frame and a Corrado VR6 front crossmember? I am using a motor from a VR 98 jetta GLX. Any help would be great. 


use the stock glx motor mounts in the rear and the stock rado mounts in the front unless u wanna up grade


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

I had a couple questions since you did the ob2 swap into a A2 8V. I am doing the same swap only my donar is a 98 VR jetta GLX and my GTI is a 92. I have the VR engine being built right now and have everything else pretty together. I got most of the wiring for it done but *I need to figures out what wiring I will need to go through the firewall*? And if I *will have to do any splicing?* I am going to be running no A/C and no frills. Also I was woundering what motor mounts did you use? I have the Jetta Vr K-frame and Corrado VR front crossmember. 
Any help would be appreciated... Phone # 616-821-4896


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (BumpinVdub87)*

what you need to go through the fir wall is as follows you will need the three main engine plug and the wiper motor plug the fan stuff can be wired like the mk2 if you arent using ac the red is pretty easy


----------



## BumpinVdub87 (Oct 3, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Is it the 3 clear ones? And I am using the MK3 Radiator also so do any others have wires that go through ?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (BumpinVdub87)*

The easiest way is to just use the WHOLE Mk3 front harness and splice in for your lighting. Headlight plugs may need to be switched and the pass side foglight harness is too short and needs to be lenthened. 
The alternative is to unwrap it and take out all the Mk3 stuff you won't use, and then use your light harness. Cleaner but a lot more work.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

having trouble with the fuel pump wiring. i am using a b3 harness, but the mk2 is ce1. does anyone know what wires to splice together


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

none use the loom that goes from the interior plug to the exterior harness and plug it into your ce1 pump


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

not sure exactly what your trying to say. i should use the ce1 plug and wire all the way back to the fuse box?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

no where your ce2 loom goes to the fuel pump in the trunk. and where your ce1 wire comes from the fuel pump to the trunk,
if you take that wire loom from your pump to the trunk out and replace it with the one from the passat you will be able to plug them in


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

th plug is way different, the ce1 has three wires and the ce2 has 4 wires


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

i understand that i am saying that the pumps them self are the same there is a short harness that runs from the trunk to the pump replace that with the ce2 i did it in my car i know it works


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

i dont have the car with me right now so i cant look at it. is there anywhay u can show me a picture of what you have done. or could i just use a fuel pump from a ce2 car


_Modified by black97GTI at 8:29 PM 1-4-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

the fuel pumps are the same it is the wiring harnes from the fuel pump to the plug in the trunk you have to swap out


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Is there anyway at all to splice in the rear '88 harness to my CE2 box or do I have to convert the whole car over to CE2 (I know it's the right way to do it, but that's an awful lot of work)?


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

i looked at the fuel pump today i, are u talking aout the wires that are inside the fuel pump and attach to the back side of the plug. if so if i replace those how do i go about making the ce2 plug work. to me it looks like the plug on the pump is part of the lid


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

i jumped e2 to d8, i get power to my digital readings on my cluster but i can't get any rpm's mph's, coolant temp, or gas level, any sugestions?


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Ok, I have a complete mk3 vr6 and access to a Passat 16v.
My question is, can I used the Passat 16v brake booster bracket, clutch master and pedal cluster? I see that everyone is using the vr6 Passat stuff, whats the difference? TIA


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (_Scirocco20v)*

ya as long as the passat dont have ABS and is manual tranny.


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

Perfect! But I found a G60 that I can pimp parts from. Looks like Im all set.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (_Scirocco20v)*

If anyone knows how to splice in pre-CE2 fuel pumps into a CE2 rear harness I need to know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (djsheijkdfj)*

tell me the colors


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

Old harness:
In-tank - Grn/Blk, Blk, Purple
Under-car - Grn/Blk, Blk
New harness:
In-tank - Red/Yel (2, 1 goes to under-car), Brn (2, 1 goes to under car)
Under-car - Red/Yel, Brn, Brn/Blue, Purple/Blk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (djsheijkdfj)*

should be green/black to red yellow. black to brown. and purple to purple black. and brown blue prob just needs to get grounded. on a mk3 harness the two outer pins are power and inner are the fuel guage sender.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

Thanks alot dude, I'll see what it gives me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (djsheijkdfj)*

K... I hooked up a battery and nothing burst into flames.... but the brake lights don't work. I've got power at the igniton, and tried the plug that goes to the switch both ways, but nothing worked. Any ideas?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (djsheijkdfj)*

My gas gauge comes up when I turn the key, so I got something right there, but still can't figure out my rear lights.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (djsheijkdfj)*

Ok, nevermind, mine's up and going.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

does anyone know what wires to splice together for the tails


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*









Anyone ever use this mounting bracket? And, can you use a mk3 2.0l radiator and fans?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jazzgti* »_








Anyone ever use this mounting bracket? And, can you use a mk3 2.0l radiator and fans? 

yes you can use that bracket....and yes you can use the fans themselves...but not the radiator....the inlet and outlet are on the wrong side.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

everyone uses that bracket, just doesnt pay out the ass for it. the rad wont work, the coolant lines on wrong side. you can use the fans if you trim a little with a corrado rad.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Futrel sells it for 41 bucks or something like that


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

41 bucks is alot compared to $Free.99 at the Junkyard off a VR6/16v Passat.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (The Hater)*

if you can find one it is alot but if you cant it isnt plus if you vaue your time at all you have to take into consideration the time it takes to pull a used one versus having it shipped to your door


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

when taking one out at junkyard....your going to end up with a bunch of swap parts....
pedal cluster, bracket, master and slave cylinders.
I think the 1/2 of work is well worth it, but thats just me...I work on a budget.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (The Hater)*

i buy cars from the same place as the junkyard the insurance auctions lol i use used but 90% of the cars i buy have abs


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

If anyone can find this bracket for me I will pay, I don't want to spend 58 bucks from futrell... For this piece, if you can help me out with these piece, a corrado pedal cluster, and a corrado clutch master cylinder. I will be happy and pay you


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_41 bucks is alot compared to $Free.99 at the Junkyard off a VR6/16v Passat.


So 16v passats use hyrdalic clutches too?


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

Have you guys seen this? I'm going to try it on my swap...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2388129


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*

actually didnt read the whole thread so nevermind.


_Modified by ArpyArpad at 4:50 PM 1-27-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (1BadSciroccoS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1BadSciroccoS* »_Have you guys seen this? I'm going to try it on my swap...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2388129

yes i have seen them they sell for around 120 on ebay when they are ont they make it not necessary for you to do the hydro clutch set up


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ok I have a question and it kinda pertains to my swap.I am using the a3 pedals and dash and colum and all that just like in my last car.but that was 2 yrs ago and now i have the heater box and the pedals in and when I bolt the colum to the pedal the dash is like 1.75 inches too short??????? I did ALL the mk3 stuff last time and had no issue anny clue?


----------



## 1BadSciroccoS (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
yes i have seen them they sell for around 120 on ebay when they are ont they make it not necessary for you to do the hydro clutch set up

$120!?!? Thats a rip. I just ordered a brand new one for $47 shipped.


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi Guys,
Im doing a VR6 conversion into a 16V GTi (Mk2)
Is there any reason i can not use my existing driveshafts, spindles, hubs and arms?
If not, are the Corrado G60 driveshafts suitable for use with the 02A gearbox? 
Just wondered also if the G60 spindles/bearings .etc are the same as the 16v GTi!?
Thanks!
Rich


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

Also...Can you use an 02J instead of an 02A?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richa3turbo* »_Also...Can you use an 02J instead of an 02A?

yes but you have to use 02a axle cups and an o2a shidt selector i think


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_yes but you have to use 02a axle cups and an o2a shidt selector i think


you do need to change the axle cups...
if you want to keep the 02j shift selector, you'll have to figure out how to get the 02j shifter box/cables to work. Its not bad in a mk3, but never tried it in a mk2
to use the 02a shift selector in the 02j tranny, your going to need to shave off about a half inch of the selector shaft...put them next to each other and you'll see the difference.


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

i have an 88 jetta coupe with a obd1 vr6 swap and wiring frm a 97 aba jetta.
everything is wiried up correctly to my knowledge but car wont cranks/start. 
the i have power to guages ( tells mileage and time) and power to rear lights and headlights and heater/ac controls. when i turn the key to on position relay 18 clicks once. when i turn ignition to start position relay 18 click once more.
do you guys have any trouble shooting ideas of what i should looks for/do to get my car started?








ive already:
d8-e2
30-30b
redblk wire from firewall to red-green in position f on fusebox
-anyone have any ideas of what i need to splice ogether or check?
-anyone know why relay 18 is clicking?
-also does anyone know which wires control the starter? so i can try to jump it? i think its redblack and red?
p4v: (this is not how it is now. everything else is hooked up- minus some unkown engine bay connectors)


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (RTCustomz)*

Are all of your grounds hooked up?


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

my car is a 92gti with a vr6 in it i have some eletrical problems i need to straighten out,
My lights on my cluster won't light up at all, the mileage and time work but the speedo, and rpm's don't work, The gas and coolant gauge don't work eathier. anyone else have this problem?
I also changed my fan switch and the fan still doesn't turn on, should i am going to replace the yellow sender on the pastic thermostat piece, i don't think that could be the problem though
also i changed the head gasket and the car is still burning collant( white smoke), but after the car warms up coolant starts coming out the throttle body and leaking down the exhaust manifold and downpipe, could this be the throttle body gasket?


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Biggmike92gti* »_my car is a 92gti with a vr6 in it i have some eletrical problems i need to straighten out,
My lights on my cluster won't light up at all, the mileage and time work but the speedo, and rpm's don't work, The gas and coolant gauge don't work eathier. anyone else have this problem?
I also changed my fan switch and the fan still doesn't turn on, should i am going to replace the yellow sender on the pastic thermostat piece, i don't think that could be the problem though
also i changed the head gasket and the car is still burning collant( white smoke), but after the car warms up coolant starts coming out the throttle body and leaking down the exhaust manifold and downpipe, could this be the throttle body gasket?

you need to jump d2 and e8 together to get the cluster to work.


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (85Golf12v)*

i jumped that already and all it did was give power to the mileage and time on the speedo


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

then you did it wrong, or you have other issues


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

Where is the plus in plus suspension. From what I've found out, MK3 VR6 and corrado VR6 axles, tie rods, control arms, and hubs are all the same. 
Are the subframes different lengths from control arm to control arm. I can't see how they could be if everything else is the same.
I know the spindles are different, but can that be it?
What I'm wondering is, can I use all VR6 corrado parts with a MK3 VR6 subframe? Or will I have to use MK3 spindles?
What gives you the wider stance/plus suspension?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*

The A-arms are wider.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn* »_Where is the plus in plus suspension. From what I've found out, MK3 VR6 and corrado VR6 axles, tie rods, control arms, and hubs are all the same. 
Are the subframes different lengths from control arm to control arm. I can't see how they could be if everything else is the same.
I know the spindles are different, but can that be it?
What I'm wondering is, can I use all VR6 corrado parts with a MK3 VR6 subframe? Or will I have to use MK3 spindles?
What gives you the wider stance/plus suspension?

answer is yes


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_The A-arms are wider.

Here it claims VR corrado and MK3 VR control arms are the same. It may be wrong.
http://www.pap-parts.com/prodi...20152
Same with the axles and tie rods
http://www.pap-parts.com/products.asp?dept=3927
http://www.pap-parts.com/prodi...3%20B


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_answer is yes

Is this directed towards this question? "What I'm wondering is, can I use all VR6 corrado parts with a MK3 VR6 subframe?"


_Modified by vdubbinn at 8:27 PM 2-8-2006_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*

I bought a Mk3 subframe and A-arms, when the Mk2 A-arms were laid over the Mk3 ones, the Mk3 ones were noticabley wider.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn* »_
Is this directed towards this question? "What I'm wondering is, can I use all VR6 corrado parts with a MK3 VR6 subframe?"

_Modified by vdubbinn at 8:27 PM 2-8-2006_

yes


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Not that anyone reads this thread.... but anyway -

_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_My idle is very rough, if the car will even stay running. My throttle cable is adjusted fine. The ISV never has any vibration coming from it when the car is running. Also, if I unplug the coolant temp. sensor, the idle is much better, but the car stalls after a few minutes of having it unplugged.
The gauge on the cluster for water temp. never moves, no matter how long the car runs, and the rad. fans never turn on.
[Dark]P4V


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

Well I hook up the red and yellow wire to the yellow and black off the ignition and the car still cranks with the fuel pump coming on but no spark.







The car is an 86 with ce-2 swap in and the motor is out of 94 passat coilpack and so is the harness. 

Somebody around Chicago want come by and help, I got the beer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Tund Vr at 12:17 PM 2-10-2006_


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*

How much modification needs 2 be done to fit an mk3 cluster in an mk2 vr gti? is there any posts or write ups about this cause i don't wana mess up the dash or the cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

theres a bunch of posts about it. i shaved a little of the white plastic on top of guage cluster. cut the cardboard out from inside the dash. reuse the brackets just bend them and attach with screws. fit it and then test your bezel. it will cut off full and low coolant temp but who needs that anyway. some say heat the bezel so they are entirely viewable. might be a little hard to see the bottom lights but it works and can look good.


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks man


----------



## Tund Vr (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (Tund Vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tund Vr* »_Well I hook up the red and yellow wire to the yellow and black off the ignition and the car still cranks with the fuel pump coming on but no spark.







The car is an 86 with ce-2 swap in and the motor is out of 94 passat coilpack and so is the harness. 

Somebody around Chicago want come by and help, I got the beer.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Tund Vr at 12:17 PM 2-10-2006_

Update:
Well I got check the car and the ecu is get power and the coilpack is get power and the maf is getting power. The only plug thats not getting any power is for the crank postioning senser.


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

i got a? why can't i use the mk2 cluster?? the speedo cable will fit won't it?? it will throw a code right?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

you can use your mk2 cluster if you have a g60 or passat 16v speedo cable and you will also need to convert your tach signal


----------



## Biggmike92gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

how off will the tach be if i don't use the tach converter?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Biggmike92gti)*

it wont work


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

What is needed to make a mk3 master cylinder fit no a corrado pedal cluster? Vise grip the two screws on the side?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (97jazzgti)*

the rod which has a ball and a clip will not connect up to the pedal cluster. you will need a passat/corrado one along with the line.


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

if your crafty and have access to a mill you can make the mk3 clutch master cylinder work. I didn't see the need to buy a corrado or passat clutch master when the mk3 one i had worked fine. So i cut the ball off and milled a piece to slip on the corrado pedal cluster and over the shaft of the master. Works like a charm. The day it dies on me i'll get the correct one.


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*

okay, i have a few Q's before i start my swap, I'm swaping a vr6 & trans from a 1996 passat glx into a 91 gli 16v, I want to keep my 4 lug bolt pattern, so the only things i should need for the swap would be a k frame from a corrado vr6 (or mk3 vr6) reuse the 16v power steering rack and tie rods, get a rear poly mount and cut about 12mm out of it, and swap the cluster???
is there more to it than that any details on the wiring, seems pretty straight forward, swap engine harness and ecu, take the harness for the ignition from the 16v and intergrate it the harness from he vr6 so i can keep the same igntion switch, i can use the same fuel pump same tank. lmk if this is right and what else i'am missing, thanks.
Matticus


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Bleed Black)*

Why do you need to get a rear poly mount and cut it down?


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dedicated2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dedicated2vw* »_Why do you need to get a rear poly mount and cut it down?

woun't the engine sit to high in the back on a regular vr6 rear mount? or does that depend on the k frame you use?


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Bleed Black)*

also, the passat vr6 that i have has ABS, does that mean i have to swap over the braking system onto my mk2? and I have a CIS GLI and a DIGI 2 GTI, which fuel system will be easier to intergrate into the obd2 system of the Passat Vr6?


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Bleed Black)*

well im using a corrado subframe which is supposed to sit level and its not. I would think a stock mount would sit lower considering that it compresses. I have a rear poly mount from BFI for my swap and I have to cut it down. If you want the engine to sit level with no modification go with a corrado sub frame and stock motor mounts.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dedicated2vw)*

The vr6 id esigned to sit crooked it is for the axle angle to limit torque steer leave it alone


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

okay, so no need to have a cut motor mount, but what can i take from the passat that i have? kframe & rack and use my stock a2 a arms and tie rod ends since i want to keep my g60 brake set up?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Bleed Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bleed Black* »_okay, so no need to have a cut motor mount, but what can i take from the passat that i have? kframe & rack and use my stock a2 a arms and tie rod ends since i want to keep my g60 brake set up? 

All you can use from the passat with the items you listed is your g60 set up non of the passat stuff work


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
All you can use from the passat with the items you listed is your g60 set up non of the passat stuff work 

okay so i have to take the front/rear spindles, rotors caliper/pads drive shafts and rear beam from the passat and the abs system along with it? will that fit onto a 91gli or can i use the rear beam from the gli?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Bleed Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bleed Black* »_
okay so i have to take the front/rear spindles, rotors caliper/pads drive shafts and rear beam from the passat and the abs system along with it? will that fit onto a 91gli or can i use the rear beam from the gli?

No drive shafts wont work and the rear beam from the passat wont either
basically here is the list of stuff that will work
spindles front and rear engine tranyn linkage wiring ecu abs pedals gauge cluster, if it is a b3 the front corssmember will work and with some modification the rad and fans will work form eithter thats it nothing else


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Bleed Black)*

My car cut off yesterday and won't start back up. I goti t home, pulled the fuseblock out, everything is good to go. I have no spark or fuel, fuel pumps don't een prime when I turn the key. I have jumped the fuel pumps and they are good, as well as the relay. The ECM is getting power, and the ECM relay clicks on. Like I said, I have gone over every single wire at the fuseblock, everything that should be getting power, is. The car just cut off, no warning or sputtering, and no strage noises or smells, I just went t ogive it a little gas and realized it had shut off. Need to get this fixed ASAP.


----------



## matticusSTI (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
No drive shafts wont work and the rear beam from the passat wont either
basically here is the list of stuff that will work
spindles front and rear engine tranyn linkage wiring ecu abs pedals gauge cluster, if it is a b3 the front corssmember will work and with some modification the rad and fans will work form eithter thats it nothing else

thanks
its a 96 obd2 B4, so I guess i'vee have to pick up a front cross member, another question, the 16v fuel pump should work fine, just swap out the lines that go into the vr6 fuel rail for the ones in the car, since its a B4 does that mean i can't use the subframe (kframe) 
and would the brakes on the b4 passat be the same as a mk3 vr6?
here is the donor car








the motor








the car i want to put it into









_Modified by Bleed Black at 4:33 PM 3-5-2006_


_Modified by Bleed Black at 4:34 PM 3-5-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_My car cut off yesterday and won't start back up. I goti t home, pulled the fuseblock out, everything is good to go. I have no spark or fuel, fuel pumps don't een prime when I turn the key. I have jumped the fuel pumps and they are good, as well as the relay. The ECM is getting power, and the ECM relay clicks on. Like I said, I have gone over every single wire at the fuseblock, everything that should be getting power, is. The car just cut off, no warning or sputtering, and no strage noises or smells, I just went t ogive it a little gas and realized it had shut off. Need to get this fixed ASAP.


Check the ignition switch

_Quote, originally posted by *Bleed Black* »_thanks
its a 96 obd2 B4, so I guess i'vee have to pick up a front cross member, another question, the 16v fuel pump should work fine, just swap out the lines that go into the vr6 fuel rail for the ones in the car, since its a B4 does that mean i can't use the subframe (kframe) 
and would the brakes on the b4 passat be the same as a mk3 vr6?
here is the donor car


No you can not use the k frame howver the front brake and spindle assembly is the same


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dedicated2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dedicated2vw* »_ If you want the engine to sit level with no modification go with a corrado sub frame and stock motor mounts.

This is not necessarily true. I used a 93' Corrado Subframe with brand new stock mounts. The engine still leans to the passenger side. Look for yourself. *This is a before Pic...Before I replaced the mounts with Poly mounts.*


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

oh im sorry I meant it will sit lower so that the lean wont be a prob. A2BRB, what mounts did you use? I put the BFI's in and the whole engine sits to high now.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dedicated2vw)*

I used the BFI Green Kit. I was not impressed with them at all. They look like they were trimmed with a Hack Saw and the Hardware Bolts were the wrong length.
And yes, they were too tall. I sat them next to my stock mounts and they were about 1/4" taller. So, I put them on a Lathe and trimmed them down to stock length. Now both ends of the mounts are smooth and level. For $125 bucks I should not of had to do all that work.
Keep in mind, All my Poly mounts are the same length (Trimmed to match the stock length) . I have been told several times that the engine was designed to tilt. So, I did not cut down the rear poly mount.
Reasons that I was told not to cut down the rear mount:
Causes Premature wear of the axle bearings....I don't know if this is absolutey true.
It's your call. I just didn't want to take any chances...




_Modified by A2brb at 1:07 PM 3-6-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

I have been told the same thing about the lean thats why i leave it. I think the difference between the mk3 and the corrado k frame is not the frame itself but the mounts you load into it i think that is why the poly's u got were longer


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

i tried starting my mk2 vr swap for the first time tonight, but i doesnt do anything no crank. i have voltage at the fuse bock. and i can here the relay for the ignition clicking, and the dash and all that shiat work.
so if anyone knows anything to check let me know please


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

cut the black and red wire at the ingition switch and coonect it to a like size wire and run it to the same color wire that runs to the starter silenoid


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ok guys im about to begin a VR6 swap into a 1989 golf gl. all the parts i have came from a SLC corrado. but the only thing im worried about is the wiring. what needs to be changed besides the engine bay harness?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

the entire car needs to be wired to 90-92 mk2 harness or could use a mk3 harness but i think itll be more overwhelming. depending on what dash and cluster you are doing, get if from whatever car. if you have the whole SLC just swap it all over, headlight, defrost, heater harness, ign harness, stalks, the ignition housing and switch need to be changed (do yourself a favor and get a new ign. switch, especially if its coming out of a corrado). the rear of the car needs to be rewired, im sure i am forgetting something but basically everything needs to be changed.


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well it is a digi 2 car right now. so i assumed it would be plug n play like the 90-92 cars. its currently using an 8v motor and trans from a 91 golf. the motor i pulled from the 89 and the one from the 91 were exactly the same and so was the wiring. 
but heres where the situation is complecated. the 91 that i took the 8v from to use in the 89 golf was receiving the VR6 swap being done by someone locally. now we bought the car half a$$ done(just the front suspension, motor and a harness laying on it not plugged in) so we have to sort out everthing from that car to use in the 89. so if i do infact need to rewire the whole car i could just use all the body harnesses from the 91 right?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

an 89 is ce1 but has digi2


----------



## bonjrooksVR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

anyone have any info on manual steering with plus suspension?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonjrooksVR)*

it takes a little bit of custom work but can be done you need a mk2 rack with custom inner tie rods like a piece of all thread with a nut welded to in in th middle for adjusting is what i heard


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_an 89 is ce1 but has digi2

so i need to rewire the whole car?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86_gti_8v* »_
so i need to rewire the whole car?

yes


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
yes

i was afraid of that, after reading this whole thread it doesnt seem like its gonna be too bad, but when i get there and look at both cars i just get a overwhelming feeling. id be happier if the swap wasnt started on the other car by someone else. im just gonna concentrate on bolting everything up at first


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (86_gti_8v)*

it is much easier in the engine bay without the engine in there


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
yes

Wrong... If it has a ce2 fusebox it has ce2 interior wiring which means you WILL NOT HAVE to rewire the whole car only the engine bay harness. You can keep the fusebox just look at the relay schematic in the bentley manual for which relays need to go where. I have never seen a ce1 interior harness that runs digi 2 ecu and engine harness.

_Modified by speedracer211 at 7:05 PM 3-13-2006_


_Modified by speedracer211 at 7:06 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (speedracer211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer211* »_Wrong... If it has a ce2 fusebox it has ce2 interior wiring which means you WILL NOT HAVE to rewire the whole car only the engine bay harness. You can keep the fusebox just look at the relay schematic in the bentley manual for which relays need to go where. I have never seen a ce1 interior harness that runs digi 2 ecu and engine harness.

_Modified by speedracer211 at 7:05 PM 3-13-2006_

_Modified by speedracer211 at 7:06 PM 3-13-2006_

You're the one who's wrong, the dude already said he has a CE-1 car.








Re-wiring it isn't hard, it's really simple after you lay it all out because everything plugs right up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (speedracer211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer211* »_I have never seen a ce1 interior harness that runs digi 2 ecu and engine harness.

this is a ce1 car with digi2 its a very early 89 model year. 

made some progress today. got the interior tore out and started messing with the wiring a little. tommaro i should have both motors out of the cars and the suspension taken off hopefully so i can repaint the kframe/subframe/rad support. so they look nice and pretty lol. then once i get everthing else out of the engine bay that can be repainted then start fitting everything.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (speedracer211)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedracer211* »_
Wrong... If it has a ce2 fusebox it has ce2 interior wiring which means you WILL NOT HAVE to rewire the whole car only the engine bay harness. You can keep the fusebox just look at the relay schematic in the bentley manual for which relays need to go where. I have never seen a ce1 interior harness that runs digi 2 ecu and engine harness.

_Modified by speedracer211 at 7:05 PM 3-13-2006_

So because you havent ever seen it it doesnt exist? Do us a favor that try to keep this forum full of facts and delete this nonsense
_Modified by speedracer211 at 7:06 PM 3-13-2006_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

when you say cut the red and black wire from the ignition and run to the started solenoid. do u want me to splice them or just plain cut them


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

sorry i meant splice


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

ok thats what i thought


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

what should I do about my ignition switch. I have a cis-e car right now and id have to splice into the cis-e switch with the corrado harness but I dont really want to. Is there something else I could do? The steering colom in the 93 corrado which was my donor is tilt so it didnt seem like I could take off the housing and swap it over to mine.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

i hooked up my fuel pump today and i have a problem. the pump is running i can hear it but no fuel comes out the other end
and another thing, i was cranking the engine over and i noticed a puddle of oil on the ground so i found it was comming from a hole in the block right below the water pump pulley, its a tube like thing cast in the block the other end looks like it goes to the oil filter. should that hole has something on it maybe a freeze plug.
thanks


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

I had the same problem with a fuel pump. it had sat for a while and there was gum in the pump. I had to take the pump out, put parts cleaner in it and run it on the bench. what happened was the gum shot out in a ball. I had installed it in the car and it wouldn't run. I had to pull it out and do this. i hope that helps you.
peace


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*

get a ce2 switch and use the corrado switch harness


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

thats waht I was figuring but I just wanted to check, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*

I think I have asked at least 3 times, but how can I run the vr 5lug set up without running the plus suspension????
What parts are needed from the vr car, and what will need to stay from the mk2 ? Thanks


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (civcklr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *civcklr* »_I think I have asked at least 3 times, but how can I run the vr 5lug set up without running the plus suspension????
What parts are needed from the vr car, and what will need to stay from the mk2 ? Thanks









Corrado


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dedicated2vw* »_
Corrado

no corrado is still plus suspension
to do it you need to use just the knckle and brakes off of the vr then you need to modify the mk2 controll arms and then bolt it up use mk2 tie rods and sway bar. the trick part is using the outer vr CV on the mk2 axle and inner cv. It isnt hard just time consuming and you have to know how to take a cv apart


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

when i was changing the fuel filter i noticed what looks to be a pump under the car with a plug with two green with black tracers, and two black wires, do i need to plice them to something to get this fuel issue taken car of
thanks


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

Oh sorry bout that, I though plus suspension ment you would have a wider track stance


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*

it does the corrado vr has plus suspension


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Oh, I guess I didnt notise it. I had a 5 bolt swap on my a2 from a 97 gti and it stuck out much further then the corrado slc swap I just put in


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (dedicated2vw)*

i dont know why it would stick out further the parts are all the same between mk3 and corrado except for the later mk3'd had bigger brakes


----------



## dedicated2vw (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

yeah me neither


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
no corrado is still plus suspension
to do it you need to use just the knckle and brakes off of the vr then you need to modify the mk2 controll arms and then bolt it up use mk2 tie rods and sway bar. the trick part is using the outer vr CV on the mk2 axle and inner cv. It isnt hard just time consuming and you have to know how to take a cv apart

What kind of mods to the controll arm are you talking about??
Thanks


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (civcklr)*

no spark or fuel-this may help
powers both-here ya go


----------



## vwhebbie11 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

what speedo speedo cable do i use for mk2 vr swap stock cluster


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vwhebbie11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhebbie11* »_what speedo speedo cable do i use for mk2 vr swap stock cluster

corrado g60


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vwhebbie11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhebbie11* »_what speedo speedo cable do i use for mk2 vr swap stock cluster

what do you mean stock cluster? to use a mk2 guage cluster you need a pricey tach converter.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_
what do you mean stock cluster? to use a mk2 guage cluster you need a pricey tach converter.

or he could use a 16v cluster out of a ce1 car and make a hybrid harness


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
or he could use a 16v cluster out of a ce1 car and make a hybrid harness 

This is axactly what I did...
I used an early 16V cluster with MFA..
Used a 1990 G-60 Speedo Cable..
I used the top half of the harness that matches the cluster and mated that to the bottom half of the VR6 cluster harness that connnects into the fuse box.
My MFA works too....
Edit: I did not use a tach converter...
-Ben



_Modified by A2brb at 9:06 AM 3-30-2006_


----------



## The Curse (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

i got an 89 gti-converted to ce2 from golf 91


_Modified by The Curse at 5:32 PM 3-31-2006_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (A2brb)*

the tach works but is it accurate?


----------



## bonjrooksVR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

i'm doing plus suspension and i just pulled a rear beam out of a 3rd gen golf 2.0 -i measured it against mine and it's only an half/inch longer- do i need a 3rd gen vr beam?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonjrooksVR)*

no it is the same


----------



## ZACKinIRAQ (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DCIvwRadar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DCIvwRadar* »_What about radiator options? Can you use a B3 passat?

Also wondering if a Passat radiator and fans will work. Please let me know, I hid them in the junkyard so if I find out I can go snatch them.









And also, why is it so important to use the mk3 rear beam if using a mk3 plus suspension k frame?


_Modified by XvXZodiacXvX at 11:39 PM 4-13-2006_


----------



## vdubbinn (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (XvXZodiacXvX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XvXZodiacXvX* »_Also wondering if a Passat radiator and fans will work. Please let me know, I hid them in the junkyard so if I find out I can go snatch them.









And also, why is it so important to use the mk3 rear beam if using a mk3 plus suspension k frame?

From what I understand the passat vr rad and fans work if you trim the fan shroud some.
If your staying four lug you don't need the rear beam, but if going 5 lug (plus suspension) the stance will be slighty farther apart up front. The rear beam matches the front. You could also use wheel spacers in the rear instead.


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vdubbinn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbinn* »_
From what I understand the passat vr rad and fans work if you trim the fan shroud some.
If your staying four lug you don't need the rear beam, but if going 5 lug (plus suspension) the stance will be slighty farther apart up front. The rear beam matches the front. You could also use wheel spacers in the rear instead.

yes the fans work i'm using them right now. and yes you can use spacers, but since you have the rear beam anyway and are going 5 lug, use the beam. 
your car will look funny if you don't and you'll notice it everytime you look at it... it drove me mad after a while and i swapped them to make it even http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

my car isnt running and i think that the alarm is the reason or at least part of it. i have the alarm module hooked up, what do i need to jumper or splice to get this ***** runnin


----------



## A2Rags (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

bypass the alarm...do a search in the mk3 forums, you should find it there


----------



## prezes1 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ghostrider)*

Is it a lot of mods you would have to do to put a vr6 in to a mk2 golf that has a 1.8l 8v


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (prezes1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prezes1* »_Is it a lot of mods you would have to do to put a vr6 in to a mk2 golf that has a 1.8l 8v

no more than with any other platform of engine


----------



## prezes1 (Apr 25, 2006)

what year of of vr6 should i be lookin for for my mk2 and can i still use my koni coilover with the swap


----------



## Death Trap (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (prezes1)*

Im still using my same coilovers from my 16v setup. There isnt a whole lot of damping difference between the two motors. If u have the KONI coilovers u can always stiffen it up a bit to compensate.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Death Trap)*

the year of the vr does'nt matter.. im usin a 93 passat VR w/ some dropzone coilovers.. DONT DO IT... heh i have so much bouce in the front end, need stiffer springz


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

doing a mk3 swap... need to figure out what I should do w/ this plug.








Im referring to the black/yellow single wire. 
Its an obd1 swap into a 1993.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

planning on changing fuel tank and fuel pump over to a mk3 tank w/ vr fuel pump, anything i should know before doing this?


----------



## speedracer211 (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

The plug that goes onto the mk3 pump is different. However as long as you have the mk3 plug the wires are the same as digi2 so all you have to do is cut the digi2 plug off and solder on the mk3 one. They are wire for wire the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

what happens if its still CIS (86 coupe) and not digi2?


----------



## 8v92 (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

ok guys i have power to everything when the switch is off number 21 relay buzzes i switched it with another but does the same thing but when i switch i still have nothing but i have power to everything any idea


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIbongo* »_what happens if its still CIS (86 coupe) and not digi2?

then you have to replace the piggy back harness that goes fromm the trunk to the pump with one from a ce2 car


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ok I didn't have time read all this again,so here is my question.
my swap is from a 95 jetta going ito a coupe.
How much of the factory comfort control stuff(alarm)do I have to keep
I know how to loop the red and the red/black wire to get past the starter kill
but all the otherestuff like all the pinswitches and power windows and locks 
I am running an a3 dash but I really don't want any of that section of the harness(nothing to the doors) my dome light is fine,but I know I will have some empty plugs in the harness will it be a big deal?


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf*

tell me all the wire jumps/splices I will have to do asap

AND I have took every thing from the corrado and put it in to the golf even the ABS yea everything.
So I just need to know what to do with the wiring so my baby gurl can go VRRRRRROOOOM


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (wildout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildout* »_tell me all the wire jumps/splices I will have to do asap

AND I have took every thing from the corrado and put it in to the golf even the ABS yea everything.
So I just need to know what to do with the wiring so my baby gurl can go VRRRRRROOOOM

A bit demanding huh?
maybe yuou should inform us as to what year the swap car is and what year of car it is goign in to


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (wildout)*

everything is from an Corrado year 1992 VR6
its going in to a 1989 CE-2 Golf gl/4-door
can somebody tell me all the jumps/splices i have to do with the wiring

Thanx


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

can you help me with my wiring problem 
i have a 92 corrado everything put in to a 89 ce2 golf
im using the corrado ecu
and i have no spark or fuel
but i tested the dist. plug and its getting fire but still no spark or fuel

I need help


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (wildout)*

89 ce2??? what makes your think its ce2?


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (SLC4ME)*

its an 89 With CE2 I did the plug and play already 
i sisnt get no fuel or spark
but now i have both but it will not crank/start up now
if i put starter fliud in it it will start but then it will shut off
do anybody have any suggestions if so 
I can be reached at 973-703-0416

Thanx


----------



## porterave (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (wildout)*

Ok Guys. Im stuck and confused with two things. There was an 8v front motor mount on my car. Could I buy a Vr6 mount and throw it in and it will be fine? Or do I have to stick with MK2 mounts?
Another thing. The front cross member (rad half) I have is a MK2. What is the best fan set up that I can use with the MK2 rad? I currently have a MK3 rad and fan, but the rad just sits there its not bolted to anything. Hope someone can help me out here. Thanks


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (porterave)*

OBDI VR, i wanna run a 16v 260km/h, 7k cluster. can the motor run without the speedometer cable? id need to run a cable one from a G60 into the cluter. anyone do this?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (porterave)*

you must change the front motor paddle to one off a b3/b4 passat or corrado. the rad one you can use the mk3 fans if you trim them a little with the corrado rad on the mk2 peice. the rear subframe (K frame) from a mk3.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (dossantos25)*

speedo should work that way but the tach will be off. futrell does sell a tach adapter but it aint cheap.


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

can anyone help me with my A2 VR6 I can be reached at 
973-703-0416
any help is good help
even if u can come and get it started 

I live in New Jersey
Thanx


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

i just found a 5-prog plug the wire colors are: brown, green with black strip, green, green with yellow strip, black with purple strip

those anybody know where this plug goes
all of my engine wiring is from a 92 corrado VR6 with dist
Thanx


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

Ok guys i am doing a swap in a 91 gti 16v using everything from 93 corrado. I have the 4 big plugs connected to the fuse panel and the red and yellow plug for the fuel and saprk but i was wondering where the other 4 or 5 single wires go, if i even need to hook them all up . If there is any help please let me know. here is the pics of the wires in question
1








2








3








4








5











_Modified by MR.ROCCO at 2:30 AM 5-21-2006_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (MR.ROCCO)*

first- there should be another yellow connector
second- is obd port
not sure about 3rd
4th goes to W1
what color is the 5th wire?


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

the last wire is a purple and white wire


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (MR.ROCCO)*

purple w/ white one end is from engine harness and plugs into the instrument cluster harness for the MFA.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

this is mint...I was going to ask the same bloody question abotu those misc plugs and wires...only my swap is in a 90 Jetta 16V (Gli down there) and I'm using a 93 Passat VR setup...this is...I don't have a plug for that yellow 2 wire plug to go to...what is it for?
But the other stuff is Pure GOLD, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

Can anybody tell me how to wire or come and get my car started
89 CE2 wiring using the corrado fusebox
engine is a 92 corrado VR6
can bereached at 973+703+0416


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (wildout)*

anybody running a Corrado Cat in their mk2 VR swap?
I got one, and it looks like it would flow nicely...but it sits REALLY low, and doesn't fit up in the mk2 tunnel well.
Or should I try to sort a B3/B4 VR cat?


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crazy Hungarian)*

i'm going to try to use my gutted g-60 cat. the cat that was on my vr6 was crazy big.


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

i got my swap to start and run, but it would die out by itself after a few seconds of running. i could keep it running by reving it up. but that only worked for a little bit then would die again.
my engine is bored to a 3.0L somonene said i might need different software to get it to run
some please help me


----------



## g60turbo-24lbs (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_anybody running a Corrado Cat in their mk2 VR swap?
I got one, and it looks like it would flow nicely...but it sits REALLY low, and doesn't fit up in the mk2 tunnel well.
Or should I try to sort a B3/B4 VR cat?

NO cat sounds alot better


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (g60turbo-24lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60turbo-24lbs* »_
NO cat sounds alot better









I know...a buddy of mine was running a 96 Jetta GLX VR6 at waterfest last year...2.5" Borla exhaust with no cat...the thing was spitting flames







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But with a 90 Jetta in Ontario the car will be e tested (and spot checked by our provincial police) so if I go no cat I need it to at least look like I have one on there


----------



## wildout (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf*

I live in New Jersey
I have a 89 gl golf CE2
with a VR6 in it from a 92 corrado
I have spark 
and I think I have fuel up until it starts because it will start then cut off
And if I put starter fluid in it 
it will start and then cut off
SO is there anyone
Is there anyone that can come and get it started
I WILL PAY
I can be reached at 973-703-0416
You can call anytime of the day if I dont answer Please leave a message
Thanx


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (wildout)*

is there a difference between the VR and 8V fuel pumps/tanks in mk3's?
I've been having nothing but trouble with rusty lines and leaks on my 90 Jetta GTX 16V fuel system...and a friend of mine has offered me up a 94 Jetta 8V fuel tank and pump setup to use.
So can I use it or do I need the VR stuff?


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_is there a difference between the VR and 8V fuel pumps/tanks in mk3's?

So can I use it or do I need the VR stuff?


ran 2.0 8v tank/pumps in both my mk3 vr swaps..... no fuel issues running hi compression.


----------



## erikatwork (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (eurotekms)*

My car runs, but the fans and the coolant after run pump do not work.
Car 91 jetta
engine 93 dist VR6
Could my fan control module be the culprit?


----------



## g60turbo-24lbs (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

OK what about this one .... when the key is out every thing is lit up like it should be and when the key is turned to acc all of the gauges work fine gas,temp,they all read fine, but when motor is running all the gauges are dead ...
Anybody ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: 92 corrado vr6 in a CE-2 golf (erikatwork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erikatwork* »_My car runs, but the fans and the coolant after run pump do not work.
Car 91 jetta
engine 93 dist VR6
Could my fan control module be the culprit?

single wire, black with white stripe and a yellow connector. put constant power to that. its power to the fan control module.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (g60turbo-24lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60turbo-24lbs* »_OK what about this one .... when the key is out every thing is lit up like it should be and when the key is turned to acc all of the gauges work fine gas,temp,they all read fine, but when motor is running all the gauges are dead ...
Anybody ? 

E2 to D8


----------



## g60turbo-24lbs (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_
E2 to D8

Did that already, still no go 
Thanks 
never mind found it ground on head was not making good contact due 2 powder coat 
_Modified by g60turbo-24lbs at 9:28 AM 6-4-2006_


_Modified by g60turbo-24lbs at 5:17 PM 6-5-2006_


----------



## vwrs22 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (g60turbo-24lbs)*

i just got my car started...it a 91 gli...with OBDII vr from a 96 passat
i used the power steering rack from a 98 jetta..
when i turn the steering wheel once in either direction it keeps turning by itself....


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

So i'm getting a VR6 jetta and I was gonna grab a cheap MKII and just swap everything in. I had no idea what I was getting myself into! Anybody gone through the same thing I did? I need help with all of this. I have the mechanical aptitude for most all of this but I haven't seen anything in either car yet so I dunno what I HAVE to get to make this all work. I just want this to be as easy and cheap as possible.
Thanks,
matt


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_So i'm getting a VR6 jetta and I was gonna grab a cheap MKII and just swap everything in. I had no idea what I was getting myself into! Anybody gone through the same thing I did? I need help with all of this. I have the mechanical aptitude for most all of this but I haven't seen anything in either car yet so I dunno what I HAVE to get to make this all work. I just want this to be as easy and cheap as possible.
Thanks,
matt

I can tell you what all you need if you tell me the year of the jetta and the year of the mk2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_So i'm getting a VR6 jetta and I was gonna grab a cheap MKII and just swap everything in. I had no idea what I was getting myself into! Anybody gone through the same thing I did? I need help with all of this. I have the mechanical aptitude for most all of this but I haven't seen anything in either car yet so I dunno what I HAVE to get to make this all work. I just want this to be as easy and cheap as possible.
Thanks,
matt

to make it easy, get a 90-92 golf or jetta.


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

90-92 is easiest? I'll get one of those then. So if I get one, what do i need?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

what year is the vr donor?


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

it's a 95 GLX


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

you need a corrado or b3 front cross member and a corrado or b3 pedal assembly you also need the corrado clutch mcbracket and non abs bracket. the rest can pretty well be modified to fit the car


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

I have a OBD1 harness.. do I use my stock fan switch and rad fan wiring?


----------



## vwrs22 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (freeflow90)*

my cluster is not reading ..*rpm speed gas or temp*..it lights up and shows the mileage but nothing else...where the hell do this plugs go to..


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (vwrs22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwrs22* »_my cluster is not reading ..*rpm speed gas or temp*..it lights up and shows the mileage but nothing else...where the hell do this plugs go to..

















trust me....mine was doing the same thing....I just did the jumper from E2-D8 and all was fine.....tach works and coolant and fuel register right proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (MR.ROCCO)*

hey i live in ephrata pa and im about done with my swap i have a few wires hanging around inside by the fuse box almost the same as the pictures above. i was looking for someone to come help me straighten the last few ends up and get this thing running so i can drive it to waterfest. i have a link..... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2667452 please let me know asap.
thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (rhiGLi)*

can anyone help me out this weekend? i tried to start it tonight and pretty much got nothin.


----------



## red91vento (Jan 12, 2006)

im trying to get a complete list on wat i would need to do my vr swap... if some would could give me 1 that would b great..... the donor car is a 93 passat glx.... the jetta is a 91


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (red91vento)*

i just did this exact swap..
u need a carrado g60 non abs brake booster bracket, 
mk3 g/j 2.0 k-frame with either rado g60 rear mount or VR mount
everything else can be passat or original if staying 4 lug


----------



## red91vento (Jan 12, 2006)

would it b possible for anybody here to give me a hand doing the swap when i start it?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (red91vento)*

when u starting?.. i'm 45 miles away.. might be able to help out a couple nights, u tryin to have it ready by WF?..


----------



## red91vento (Jan 12, 2006)

well as soon as i get everthing i need...... wanna get the vr outta the passat and then get the jetta ready... so as soon as i get the parts i can let you kno..... i want it for wf but if i dont get it together its no big deal cuz the cars not much to look at


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (red91vento)*

label ALL wires when pulling the VR.. also are u running p/s, a/c, etc..?


----------



## red91vento (Jan 12, 2006)

im prolly gonna run the p/s but not the a/c its a waste so im not gonna bother


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (red91vento)*

i did a basics swap, no p/s, no a/c, and no heat in the end...








fan on a switch


----------



## red91vento (Jan 12, 2006)

no heat?......... dosent that suck in the winter?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (red91vento)*

dunno, i moved to florida for 4 months.. hehe
i'll find out this winter.. but i'll probly have a DD for winter


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

my engine harness is out of a 95 passat. i want to use my stock aero headlights but there is no plug that matches the backs of the bulbs. do i need something from the passat to make the aeros fit or what? like an adapter plug that goes into the engine harness or something?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

u should use a2 original light harness


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

yeah but my passat harness is all one thing. headlights engine the whole deal. 
oh yeah, id also like to get my washer jets to work. i did leave that harness in the car but they do not work.


_Modified by rhiGLi at 5:03 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*

passat harness will work but side markers will not. need to change washer jet pump to a mk3 or passat one.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok cool. im shaving the side markers anyway. do i need a separate plug to plug into the headlight bulbs or what. i only have the harness with open plugs on it. kinda hard to explain but ill take a picture or somethin. just change the washer pump and it will fit into the mk2 bottle then i guess? the passat harness should have a plug for the new pump then i take it.


----------



## freeflow90 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Rear bracket install*

I Looked for awhile for a good write up on how to do this.. there wasnt any so I made my own
68.00 To my door








Made a scracht mark for the 1 stud 








1 Hole drilled








The setup








Marked the hole with a permant marker








Drilled out the hole with a hole cutting bit I bought at home depot for 6 bucks it was 1 1/4 a tad to big but worked fine








Boom








All done (junk yard res, 8 bucks)


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (_Scirocco20v)*

i have a 92 gti....with a 95vr6 motor and harness...the car ran perfect before...i took out the wiring harness now putting it back in....
car fires right up but runs like total crap...spits sputters backfires wont idle and feels like its not on all cyl....
i think my maf isnt getting the right signalas...the wires while the car is running reads nothing-positive-ground-ground just ignition on it reads nothing-ground-ground-ground
some of the plugs in the front of my motor im confused about...i know i have the crankposition and knock right in the front...
what is the sensor thing on top of the trani/starter? its 2 wires...


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Am I going to need a shifter box + cables? as stated earlier I have a full 95 GLX going into a 1991 Carat Jetta.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

yes you will need the box and cables out of the 95 you are also goign tto need a corrado/b3 passat pedal assembly and the front cross member from the same style of cars everything else can be made to fit


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

my car seems to idle good and rev up good...but when i drive it it stutters bad
92 gti obd1 vr6


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_yes you will need the box and cables out of the 95 you are also goign tto need a corrado/b3 passat pedal assembly and the front cross member from the same style of cars everything else can be made to fit

Can i use a B3 non abs BB bracket or a MC bracket?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_
Can i use a B3 non abs BB bracket or a MC bracket?

yes you can even the b4 works but you need the corresponding years mclutch mc depending on what pedal assembly you use the b4 saat needs a b4 passat clutch mc and a corrado/b3 needs a b3/corrado mc


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_yes you can even the b4 works but you need the corresponding years mclutch mc depending on what pedal assembly you use the b4 saat needs a b4 passat clutch mc and a corrado/b3 needs a b3/corrado mc

so if i get corrado pedals, I need a corrado MC and bracket and stuff? and ABS booster bracket?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

no just the mc the rest can be from any of them
just the clutch mc has to match the pedals for the most part


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

So I dont need any of the brackets? I need corrado pedals, k member and mc. but i need to match up MC to pedals.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

yes match mc to pedals and do you want abs or no nabs you need one of the two brackets i dont use abs


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

If i have ABS in my GLX donor, and I dont want it, do I need a new bracket?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_If i have ABS in my GLX donor, and I dont want it, do I need a new bracket?


then you would need one of the following non abs brackets b3 passat corrado or b4. The easiest thing to do would be to call dean futreel at 503-629-5999 and call him you will also need a mk2 Brake booster and a 22mm master cylinder off of a 16v scirocco or a g60 or a passat


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

SO i'd have to switch everything over??? I cant use any of my GLX stuff? I thought i'd just unplug the sensors and call it a day. If nothing else I'll just go ABS, that seems like a ****load of work.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

more work to use it than not i promise you that you couldnt pay me to use abs in a mk2 vr


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

So I can't just unplug the sensors?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

I dont know on the mk3 but i know on a corrado you cant


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ok i pretty much finished my mk2 vr6 but i have 2 small problems.
1. no tach or speedo when the car is running. i do have temp and gas while running though. i did the d8-e2 jump. still nothing. even tried the u2-1 jump still nothing. the clock and trip turn on when the key on engine off but go away key on engine on.
2. turn signals....when i plug in my 4 way switch i get a buzzing sound at the fuse block and i have a dim light on my right turn signal on the cluster. the signals do not work. i can however turn on all the lights and they all do work and all the 4 ways work. 
please help me.
my car is a 91 jetta with ce2 and the motor is from a 95 passat as well as the one piece engine harness from the 95 passat.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_ok i pretty much finished my mk2 vr6 but i have 2 small problems.
1. no tach or speedo when the car is running. i do have temp and gas while running though. i did the d8-e2 jump. still nothing. even tried the u2-1 jump still nothing. the clock and trip turn on when the key on engine off but go away key on engine on.
2. turn signals....when i plug in my 4 way switch i get a buzzing sound at the fuse block and i have a dim light on my right turn signal on the cluster. the signals do not work. i can however turn on all the lights and they all do work and all the 4 ways work. 
please help me.

From the earlier posts it sounds as if your speedo and tach issues are related to either a bad ground on the engine, or loose/unplugged wiring on the engine....is the speed sensor on the tranny plugged in?
My swap (93 passat into 90 jetta) is suffereing from a similar problem, my signals and lights work fine but the indicators for my signal lights are dead.
Sounds to me like a relay issue (prehaps a different flasher relay is required?)
my car is a 91 jetta with ce2 and the motor is from a 95 passat as well as the one piece engine harness from the 95 passat.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

already checked all the grounds and ran new ground wires just to be sure and they didnt change a thing. and yes its pluged in on the tranny.


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

I keep getting told I need to buy different things. I'm so unhappy. I want to get the swap done soon, but I dont know if need the master cylinder with the pedals or the brackets for things, I was told that no 91 corrados came without ABS, I dont know what to do.
Everything is fine except this ****. I'm so tired of trying to figure out this stuff. Everyone says something different


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (NWDub)*

some things make it easier than others, u need a non-abs bracket from a rado, i used a passat vr pedal clusterjust look on the 1st page of this thread...


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

a few questions about my project im doing a a mk3 dash swap in it and i just put in the new crossbar and steering colum with a mk3 pedal cluster has any one ever used a corrado non abs pedal cluster will it work ?? with a nk3 cross bar i dont want to go throuh all the trouble trying to fit in a mk3 pedal cluster in and getting it to work right


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

does a 16v passat pedals and cross member work? or does it have to be a vr6?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jetta1986)*

you will need a mk3 pedal cluster. they are actually very easy to source and alot cheaper then passat rado ones.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (NWDub)*

the passat 16v stuff is perfect for this swap.


----------



## fiorya (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Just thowing this question out there...
My VR (from a 95 Jetta GLX) often is slow to start, it always catches..but it sometimes takes a good 10 seconds.. also it can sometimes lose power at low rpm when i add gas..ie add gas....flat response untill it gets up above 2500 or so.
I dont have VAGcom so i can check the data...
any ideas would be appriciated..


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (fiorya)*

once in a while mine does the same thing....i have no clue.


----------



## civcklr (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_I keep getting told I need to buy different things. I'm so unhappyI'm so tired of trying to figure out this stuff. Everyone says something different

Not trying to be a dick,but some of your questions make it seem like maybe your in over your head. Go to page 1 and read. Posting 50 questions here prolly wont help.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (civcklr)*

Ok so heres my issue
My Speedo for some reason doesnt work... heres the catch, its only sometimes... i just picked up the car last weekend and im new to swaps so im tryin to get some direction before i start messin around.. it works initially but once it gets warm it starts to bounce and then eventually just drops out... the guy i bought it from said it has to due with a soder point on the cluster...beat me.... also bumps seem to effect the speedo in the sense of if i hit one the speedo will cut out (but will work again later as previously described)... i wouldnt care if the speedo didnt directly effect my odometer... ie when the speedo is inop the odometer is inop also... please someone give me an answer and let it be a simple one


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_does a 16v passat pedals and cross member work? or does it have to be a vr6?

pedals will work cross member wont 
I have told you over and over what to get this is what you need
passat b3/4 or corrado vr front cross member 
then you also need the pedal assembly and clutch m/c out of a passat or corrado thats it


----------



## 85GTI_VR6 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
pedals will work cross member wont 

yes 16v cross member will i have it in my car you just can not use after market motor mounts .....can post pics 


_Modified by 85GTI_VR6 at 4:12 AM 8-1-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (85GTI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI_VR6* »_
yes 16v cross member will i have it in my car you just can not use after market motor mounts .....can post pics 

_Modified by 85GTI_VR6 at 4:12 AM 8-1-2006_

thats because it is different than a vr6 one a mk2 one will work for that matter but it isnt right


----------



## 85GTI_VR6 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *page1* »_

**Passat parts refer to B3/B4 Platform cars unless noted otherwise**
From the front:
Front Cross members (motor mount half):
a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s)c)VR6 Passat 
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup


_Modified by 85GTI_VR6 at 3:24 PM 8-1-2006_


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (85GTI_VR6)*

Alright, I'm confused as hell now about all this contradicting info about the crossmembers. 
I have a 16v MkII GTI that I'm swapping a VR6 12v into. From what I've gathered, I'm going with a VR6 SLC Corrado K-Frame (rear subframe), and all my MkII A arms/steering rack, etc, with a G60 hub so I can keep 4 lug. 
Question: Can I use a G60 Corrado K-frame? 
Also: 
I've heard people have kept their MkII front crossmembers and have run solid motor mounts without problems. I already have a solid aluminum front motormount on my 16v MkII GTI front crossmember. Can I use this with the VR6, or are the motormount locations different? 
Also, from the looks of it, the G60 radiator is almost identical to the 2.0 16v radiator. Can I get away with keeping my radiator setup (2.0 16v)? 
Thanks, and sorry if these have been asked and answered before. I'm slowly toiling through all these pages, but half the stuff being asked I've already figured out, or don't apply to my situation.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

you dont have to use g60 hubs you can use your existing ones or even use 4cyl mk3 ones.
G60 K frame is the same as a MK2 so no it will not work
There is a special mount you can use on the mk2 front crossmember but it is like $150 and like 1 company sold them. the front crossmember is cheap from the junkyard. you can use your front rad. paddle and get a corrado VR6 SLC radiator.
It is possible to use passat stuff if the motor came from a passat.


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks for the info. I do need the spindle/hub for larger brakes. GTI's aparently only came with the 9.4, and nothing bolts to that spindle. Do I need a SLC front crossmember, or will others work?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

i'm running mk3 2.0 front brakes, 10.1's.. IIRC late 16v's came with 10.1's too..


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_i'm running mk3 2.0 front brakes, 10.1's.. IIRC late 16v's came with 10.1's too..

Late 16V Jettas came with the 10.1's. GTI's did not.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

you can use late jetta 16v stuff or mk3 4 cyl stuff. the spindles and hubs are the same on a corrado g60. if you want the 11" brakes you can use 10.1 spindles and hubs and just get 11" carriers/calipers pads and rotors.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

my pedals dont seem to reach high enough, aka push the brake switch. 
i bought this from someone who had it mounted in a mk2 vr. 
any ideas? whats the dif between the non abs and abs front bracket? maybe its hte wrong pedals? they went in nice and the column mounted nice to it.
i wish i knew what the parts came outta, the kid couldnt remember.








any ideas?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

adjist the brake switch out the plunger portion can be adjusted in and out


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

the plunger? on the physical switch, or the booster arm? the clutch i am also not sure on either, looks pretty close.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

can the booster arm be extended? i pulled my master off and theres a rod thats adjustable. is that just how far the MC is pushed, or the arm in the car length?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

there are switches that are in the pedal cluster, they can be "racheted" out so when the brake pedal is resting it isd hitting it turning the lights off.. your lights should be on at all times if not set correctly, unless u mean u have no brakes.. heh. which one?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

how do i do that? the switch doesnt look adjustable?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

its adjustable, it will either screw out or pull it and it clicks out, the main base of the switch can also be clicked out or in


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

wow it was that easy, just give her a lil tug, got it adjusted. thanks.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

np u could also just pull it all the way out and let the brake go it will self set itself..


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

thats an easy fix i like! but now i have to run all new lines from the master cyl to the rear proportioning valve







hope its not too bad. the new vr6 one had the Pro valve further from the front, and now the oem lines are too short, not to mention rusty. 
how hard is it to use the brake too to make lines?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

no experiance in that department.. i dont think it would be too hard.. just don't kink em.. hehe


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

i got the line and the bending tool, just having a hard time tracking down the bubble flair tool. all the places have the american double flair.


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

Quick question. Does anyone know if a MkII Manual steering rack will bolt up to the Corrado VR6 K-Frame? I want to run manual steering, and am using a Corrado VR6 K-Frame, but keeping 4 lug. I need a new rack, and I'm not sure which to buy. I figured I should just do the manual MkII Rack, but will it bolt to the K-Frame? If not, did the VR6 corrado come with manual steering, and can I just bolt the MkII Tie rods to it? I'm keeping my A2 arms and axles as well. 
Right now I have a power steering rack and steering column. I know for a MKII manual rack I need the Manual U-joint, but if I need to do a Corrado manual rack, am I going to need the U- joint from a factory manual steering Corrado? Probably a tough part to find if it even existed.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_Quick question. Does anyone know if a MkII Manual steering rack will bolt up to the Corrado VR6 K-Frame? I want to run manual steering, and am using a Corrado VR6 K-Frame, but keeping 4 lug. I need a new rack, and I'm not sure which to buy. I figured I should just do the manual MkII Rack, but will it bolt to the K-Frame? If not, did the VR6 corrado come with manual steering, and can I just bolt the MkII Tie rods to it? I'm keeping my A2 arms and axles as well. 
Right now I have a power steering rack and steering column. I know for a MKII manual rack I need the Manual U-joint, but if I need to do a Corrado manual rack, am I going to need the U- joint from a factory manual steering Corrado? Probably a tough part to find if it even existed. 

yeah it will bolt up no prob i have on ein my mk2 vr


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_yeah it will bolt up no prob i have on ein my mk2 vr

Awesome, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Julz69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Julz69* »_Hello all i want to thank you in advance for reading my thread. Now for some background. I have a 1986 GTI with a 1997 vr6 swapped into it. I bought the car with the motor blown. I recently replaced the motor and I am now having problems with getting it running. My problem is i crank it over and all i see is one quick spark from the coil and then their isn't anymore, that would lead me to think that the coil is burnt right? Well my fuel pump also isn't priming if i jump it, it works fine. Keep in mind this car ran fine before i put a new motor in,so wiring should be perfectly ok. Now my question is what can this all mean? I have checked fuses and everything. Can the ECU sh*t the bed?Has this ever happened to anyone?? 
Thanks again for looking...
-Julian

you have power at the ECU? i think it was like a red/yellow wire (or possibly the reverse) 
-------------
Ok i plugged my ecu into my buddies vr6 and it ran fine. So i don't think I am looking at a ground issue in my car because it would have burned it. Now i do get one quick spark then it stops. Is their some sort of factory alarm that cuts the spark and fuel from coming out?
Thanks in advance,
Julian


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

Does anyone know if the G60 FRONT motormount crossmember will work? I know I need the radiator support one off a Corrado, but does the motor mount half have to be off a VR6 car? Or is the G60 front crossmember the same as my 16v A2 one?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_Does anyone know if the G60 FRONT motormount crossmember will work? I know I need the radiator support one off a Corrado, but does the motor mount half have to be off a VR6 car? Or is the G60 front crossmember the same as my 16v A2 one?

vr6


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

1. how the **** do i get the brake booster rod off of my pedals in my GLX
2. Does anybody know a hookup in the PNW for the front cross member and pedals. I have two weeks to get this car completely done.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

ive got the parts but i need them so basically it would cost you enough fo rme to get them at a later date


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

how much is that? PM me


----------



## VR6duBBr (Mar 22, 2005)

*front motor mount for an a2 vr....*

I just put on a passat 16v front crossmember (both motor mount half and radiator half) and i am wonder what motor mount works best for my A2 VR swap????
-Shoot me a PM if you can help me....Thanks


_Modified by VR6duBBr at 7:32 PM 8-14-2006_


----------



## No Dice (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok, I am wanting to do a VR6 swap into an mk2 I haven't bought one yet to do it. But I have found a VR6 passat glx B3 engine and wiring harness, no tranny. 
So will the passat harness work? I read the faq and it looks like I need more A3 parts than Passat. Also should I rip the whole dash and cluster out? hmmm
Anyone have any sure knowledge I wanna do this clean as a whistle. Do I need the fuse box from the passat..?


----------



## STSCHRITTER (Aug 5, 2003)

*pedal assembly*

I'm about half way on my swap. I was not able to be the cluch master from the same car. I finally get around to putting in the maste cylinder, but the connection is different. My pedal assembly requires a ball type end similar to the A3. My master has a eyelet end similar to what I thought was Passat and Corrado. So question is. Are passat pedals different. Master said Passat /Corrado all. Shall I return my Corrado master and use a A3 master instead. So do the Passat pedals differ thru the years B3 to B4.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: pedal assembly (STSCHRITTER)*

Ok...Got an easy wiring question for ya! I'm in the home stretch...
I have a home for every wire except for the Two specified with the red and yellow arrows.
Background of the wiring:
This was originally a 91' GTI-8V. The two wires shown are from the 8V wiring harness. 
I have combed the Bentley Wiring Diagrams twice and could not find a description for these wires. Maybe I overlooked it.
-The Brown Wire (Position Z2) seems to go to be a ground. Can somebody confirm if this is a ground and it's function...What is it grounding?
-The Red Wire sits right next to (position X). I could not find a Position description on the Fuse box for this wire. Does this go to the Positive Battery Terminal? 
Thanks for the help...
-Ben


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: pedal assembly (A2brb)*

Yeah i am pretty sure those are the proper spots


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (SLC4ME)*

1130pm i tried to fire it up, i have the starter wire working since when i turn the key it cranks, i had to ground the yellow blue (i think) from the ecu to get fuel pump. but it doesnt start. maybe i forgot to jump the clutch switch wire. green 2 pin plug. what are the symtoms of that if not junmped?


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_1130pm i tried to fire it up, i have the starter wire working since when i turn the key it cranks, i had to ground the yellow blue (i think) from the ecu to get fuel pump. but it doesnt start. maybe i forgot to jump the clutch switch wire. green 2 pin plug. what are the symtoms of that if not junmped?

don't know if this helps...but when I did my mk2 VR swap...93 Passat VR into a CE2 1990 Jetta 16V...and once I had done my wiring the car would only crank....it wouldn't run.
Solution: the relay for the VR ECU was needed...so I grabbed it from the donor panel....popped it into the right place on the 1990 fuse panel and voila...fired up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (Crazy Hungarian)*

my throttle body powers up and does and alignment. does that matter?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*

its seems my injectors are not opening. any insight? i have spark, power to coils, i temp grounded the fule pump turn on, crank it and nada. not even a stumble.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*

may sound dumb.. but are your feed and return switched by accident?.. pull the tubes and crank it alittle see if fuel is comming out.. *into a coke bottle or something* and make sure their run right


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (DeiCyd3)*

feeds into the rail. thata correct right?
i took the main engine harness on and off like 10 times to make sure it was getting a good connection.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*

whats the thinner red wire coming from the fan switch? doesnt seem to sit at 12v or ground.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*

pictures say 1000 words.. and help alittle too it might be a switch wire.. connects to the fan motor??? (??)


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (DeiCyd3)*

nope the switch itself. theres i think 3 wires. its the solid red.


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*

i was blessed with a 98 1 peice loom. does anyone have a picture of which connectors i need to keep so i can just cut the others instead of pulling 5billion wires though the firewall.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (nopistons)*

i didnt put any threw the firewall


----------



## 85GTI_VR6 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: pedal assembly (VW1990CORRADO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1990CORRADO* »_its seems my injectors are not opening. any insight? i have spark, power to coils, i temp grounded the fule pump turn on, crank it and nada. not even a stumble.

Did you check your engine speed (rpm) sensor.... just did a 3.0L
and had the same problem and thats what it turned out to be...


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Wow, totally didn't realize that my MKIII brake booster doesn't work. MKII it is!


_Modified by NWDub at 11:30 PM 8-25-2006_


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: pedal assembly (85GTI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85GTI_VR6* »_
Did you check your engine speed (rpm) sensor.... just did a 3.0L
and had the same problem and thats what it turned out to be...

ended up being ALL 6 injecters were siezed! new ones and its fixed!


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay a couple questions
1. rain tray delete... good idea?
2. steering: I switched the A3 big spline connector to the rest of the small spline set up, yet it doesn't fit still. the assembly is too long now! Should I get the shaft between the two u-joints cut and then welded back together so it'll fit?
3. VR Fuel pump uses a different wiring harness than the old one. Cut and splice?
4. Can anybody tell me what exactly I need to run the car wiring wise? Nick, you told me the 4 white ones and then the green one, but does that run the fuel pump and everything?
5. Do I have to switch over the speedo? I've heard yes and no... my car IS CE-2... 
HELP MEEEEE It's getting down to crunch time. Thanks you guys.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

physically put the mk3 pump motor in the mk2 assembly
yes that rins the FP
get a corrado g60 speedo cable then you wont have to first anser i dont have nor do i the second


----------



## nopistons (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

lets play name those plugs...or can someone atleast tell me which ones i need. i have the one piece loom and im trying to sort it all out and just keep the engine harness and not the headlights


















_Modified by nopistons at 3:11 PM 8-27-2006_


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

does anybody have a picture of a completed fuse block? I'm trying to figure out where the white ones go but I'm confused with the wiring diagrams in my bentley. If someone could just take a picture of where all the harnesses go in their fuse block I could get this car done!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

the plugs can only go in their designated position


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Is there any trick to getting them in? they don't seem to want to go in. the little round things on the back don't match up with the fuse block...


_Modified by NWDub at 1:55 AM 9-2-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

there is a slide on the fuse box that locks them in make sure it is pulled out


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

haha thanks


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (NWDub)*

taking delivery of an obd2 vr6...and many corresponding parts on sunday. 
plan to see and talk to me in the near few weeks


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

well i just got my 96 jetta manual tranny vr6 cluster in. and all the lights and temp guage work. the tach doesnt move. the speedo BUZZES?but doesnt work. 
i did the jump to power the cluster. anyone heard of this? did i get a bad cluster?
i had a mk3 2.0 cluster that worked fine except for the tach reading innacurate. i even put that back in to make sure a wire didnt come loose. it worked.. 
found out the cluster is junk.
need a vr6 obd2 cluster pref silver faced.


_Modified by VW1990CORRADO at 1:28 PM 9-5-2006_


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

will a passat 2.0 crossflow front crossmember and radiator lower support work for a vr swap?
i know the 16v passat x-members work, but are these the same? the 16v passat was crushed before i got to go back and get the parts


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

My 91 was originally an automatic, I heard I need to fiddle with some wires. and I have a bunch of un-needed wiring harnesses by the shifter. what do i doooo.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

gut it


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

I need to figure out what wires i need to cross before anything happens. I just need to get this beast running, I'm so far behind.


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

fixed.


_Modified by NWDub at 7:57 AM 9-9-2006_


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

nick, how do I hook up the throttle cable to the pedal assembly. is there something I'm missing? there doesn't seem like a logical place to hook it up to.


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Grr. Why doesn't my A3 Radiator want to fit?! it seems so freaking squished in there!


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (NWDub)*

what lower rad support are you using? the mk3 radiators are a tight fit, but if u use a b3/b4 passat 16v front rad support, it will sit straight, not angled like mk2's


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

it's sitting angled and i can't fit my core support in because it's sitting like 2 inches too high. SLC4ME (nick) said it was the right one.
grrrr.


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_what lower rad support are you using? the mk3 radiators are a tight fit, but if u use a b3/b4 passat 16v front rad support, it will sit straight, not angled like mk2's


i used the passat 16v front lower. you need to cut some crap off it like the tow hook and some mounting points from the passat. works real well. if i recall it has to be a manual?


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

yea its gotta be manual, the auto i think sits too high...somethin about the autos makes it not fit right. 
yea, i just WISH someone knew if the 2.0 aba passat lower rad supports would work, theres one at the yard i go to..


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

part number says it's from a 91 Golf 8v
wtf


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

went to install my mk3 jetta vr6 cluster and it wont go the whole way back its hitting the brace on the steering column. anybody else had this problem? should i just install a spacer to keep it out from hitting it?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (NWDub)*

heres a pic thread on my build up
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2824908


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (VW1990CORRADO)*

nice job. that really makes me want to rip my car apart now and start the swap....i hate being 17 and needing a car for school and work








oh yea, no backup car either, i gotta borrow the parents when i have everything ready.


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a complete 98 vr jetta to swap everything from into a mk2, but what else is needed? 
i couldnt find the info through the rest of the pages, because i dont understand all that stuff. (i'm having friends help/do most of the work as i learn-dont worry)


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*

Not to be a dick but if you cant understand what is written in this thread about what you need why the **** are you even attempting to do a motorswap?


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_Not to be a dick but if you cant understand what is written in this thread about what you need why the **** are you even attempting to do a motorswap?









because i want to learn how to do it? that does seem pretty crazy

_Quote, originally posted by *DMB_fan_41* »_I have a complete 98 vr jetta to swap everything from into a mk2, but what else is needed? 
i couldnt find the info through the rest of the pages, because i dont understand all that stuff. (i'm having friends help/do most of the work as i learn-dont worry)

i know you're not trying to be a dick, but it does appear that way, since i clearly stated that i am not doing the work, but helping and learning as i go. after looking through most of this thread, the first big list talks about mainly corrado/passat parts, and i have a complete jetta vr to swap from.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*

if you have a mk3 you need the following parts to make your stuff work
if you plan on using a mk3 radiator you need a 16v passat lower rad support 
you no matter what need a corrado/passat clutch mc
you need a corrado/passat pedal cluster
you need a corrado or b3 passat front motor mount crossmember
you need a 22mm master cylinser out of a g60 or a 16v rocco 
that should get you goign


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

sweet, thanks a lot. i'll work on gettin that for now.


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello everyone, I've got a 93 Passat GLX automatic as my donor car. The project car is a 92 GTI 16V. I've got two concerns at this point: First, will I be able to use the ecu if it's coming off an automatic car? Second question, I'll be running a Corrado K-frame but I am uncertain of what to run for the cross member. I read somewhere on here that an automatic cross member will not work. So, I guess my question is can I use the Passat VR6 cross member (radiator half and motor mount half) with the MK3 radiator even though the donor car is auto? I am planning on having AC as well. 
The first page doesn't specify auto or manual for any of the info, so any help would be greatly appreciated. Perhaps I missed something over the last 26 pages of the FAQ. Thanks in advance.


_Modified by 1cleanmk2 at 3:39 PM 9-19-2006_


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (1cleanmk2)*

cluster wiring diagram? Where do all the plugs from the a3 wiring harness go on my 95 passat fuse box? This probly has been posted. Just point me in the right direction! Thanks.


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

so a couple questions...
my dash lights aren't turning on at all or anything, so i think i got something a little messed up. I need to finish all the wiring and make it look pretty.


_Modified by NWDub at 2:34 AM 9-23-2006_


----------



## STSCHRITTER (Aug 5, 2003)

*Starter wire?*

Getting around to starting up my swap, but I'm not getting anything to
the starter. Ignition switch worked before I started, most of the fuse box plugs are in there place. For the exception of a relay. Where does the red power wire go to. Do I plug that into on of the pins on the jumper box.I've done the 30 to 30b, and alarm jumps. Are there any other jumps? Neutral safety switch or seat belt cut off to jump?
Any thoughts on what to look for? Harness is from a 98glx going into a 91gl.
Thanks for any help and/or suggestions


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Starter wire? (STSCHRITTER)*

Is your seatbelt latched or have you bypassed that part?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Starter wire? (SLC4ME)*

New question here, how do people attach a corrado vr6 airbox to a OBD II MAF??? 


_Modified by Grabbit at 6:59 PM 9-26-2006_


----------



## STSCHRITTER (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Starter wire? (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_Is your seatbelt latched or have you bypassed that part?

Checked earlier and seatbelt has already been bypassed.


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Starter wire? (STSCHRITTER)*

Will a Rado cluster plug right into an OBD1 Mk3 Harness?


----------



## digi16vrocco (May 24, 2004)

Can't remember but mk3 cat bolted to downpipe can fit to cat-back exhaust correct?
btw, system is tt 2.5 vr6 conv.


----------



## STSCHRITTER (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Starter wire? (STSCHRITTER)*

It Runs. Figured out my wiring problem. I must not have fully understood
the whole alarm wire jump. I thought a blade fuse in the black plug would do the trick. I guess not after all. Needed a red/black from the fuse box to the red/black on the plug.
On another note. What power steering resivor is everyone using. Got any pics of how it's been done. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Starter wire? (STSCHRITTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STSCHRITTER* »_
On another note. What power steering resivor is everyone using. Got any pics of how it's been done. Thanks for the help.

I used the passat one and just lengthened the hose from the reservoir to the pump...mounted it next to the rad, in front of the battery


----------



## CalYPsoGLi12 (Jul 18, 2003)

hey i am just finishing up a vr swap in my 90 mk2 gti and i am having problems strating my car. the car can start but there is no charge going over the energizing terminals for the fuel pump really any ideas or tests i can preform next to narrow my problem down. i have already started the car by means of jumping the fuel pump relay and giving the pump constent power. thanks in advance to whom ever reads and responds!


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

anyone know if an ecu off an automatic car will work for my swap? Donor car is a 93 Passat GLX with coilpacks and is automatic. It is being swapped into a 92 GTI. Thanks.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (CalYPsoGLi12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CalYPsoGLi12* »_hey i am just finishing up a vr swap in my 90 mk2 gti and i am having problems strating my car. the car can start but there is no charge going over the energizing terminals for the fuel pump really any ideas or tests i can preform next to narrow my problem down. i have already started the car by means of jumping the fuel pump relay and giving the pump constent power. thanks in advance to whom ever reads and responds! 

Make sure you have Relay 109 from the VR6 donor car in position #3 of your fuse box. This will allow your Fuel pump to run properly. Without this, it will cause starting problems etc..


----------



## envi (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: Starter wire? (envi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *envi* »_Will a Rado cluster plug right into an OBD1 Mk3 Harness?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Starter wire? (envi)*

im pretty sure not


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Okay, so i'm using a g60 speedo cable... where do i plug it into? Do i use the old VSS spot or is there a different place to put it on the tranny?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

from the tranny to the gauge cluster


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_from the tranny to the gauge cluster

yeah.. but what part of the tranny? Do i take the VSS out and put it in there?


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: (NWDub)*

ya


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

So i unscrewed the VSS. the speedo cable plugs into it and all, but it doesn't seem right. do I need to remove the whole assembly from the transmission?
It's not a "G60" speedo cable but just a regular one (I was told by [I think his name was dan.. bald guy?] at DIP that it should work) Is the 89-90 speedo cable different than every other speedo cable? I can't find them anymore and they don't sell them at the dealer, so I'm trying to figure it all out so I can get the car DEQed and stuff.
thanks
Matt


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

you have to use a g60 speedo cable which guy at dip did you talk to?


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_you have to use a g60 speedo cable which guy at dip did you talk to?

I think his name was dan. bald guy, sits on the right when you walk into the beaverton store.
apparently dealerships dont sell G60 cables anymore because they only came on 89-90 G60s.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*

lots of tats? thats gerald i am very surprised he would ave told you that i have one if you want one today if not call dean he can get them unfotunatly they are 90 dollars let me know i can meet with you anytime


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

you have one? and you'd sell it to me for 90? new or used?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Clutch Master Cylinder Options*

It's been posted a few times that you cannot use a MK3 Clutch MC with the VR6 Passat pedal clusters...and after a little hands on research...i think i've come up with something..
I started looking into it because i snagged my pedal cluster out of a 96 Passat VR6...and instead of grabbing the used one out of the car in the junk yard i figured i'd go new. But after looking on german auto parts...the price difference made me look into it a bit further...and here's what i've come up with..
Passat VR6 Clutch MC $173.72









MK3 VR6 Clutch MC $81.04









The only difference between the two are that the MK3 MC comes with studs screwed into it, where as the Passat MC just has empty holes. They both mount the same exact way on at the MC onto the bracket, and they both have the ball end to clip into the clutch pedal. To use the MK3 Clutch MC, you'll just have to unscrew the studs and smooth out the threads with a drill bit...5/16 should do it. 
I hope this little tid bit can help people along...since it seems like most donors are MK3's and saving $100 is always good in my book. Don't worry though...you'll get nickled and dimed somewhere else during the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 10:32 PM 10-4-2006_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Clutch Master Cylinder Options (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_ Don't worry though...you'll get nickled and dimed somewhere else during the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Good Info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and this is so true...especially if you do it right the first time...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Clutch Master Cylinder Options (A2brb)*

I could have sworn that they had different ways of mountig to the pedals I know the passat is different then the corrado.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Clutch Master Cylinder Options (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_It's been posted a few times that you cannot use a MK3 Clutch MC with the VR6 Passat pedal clusters...and after a little hands on research...i think i've come up with something..
I started looking into it because i snagged my pedal cluster out of a 96 Passat VR6...and instead of grabbing the used one out of the car in the junk yard i figured i'd go new. But after looking on german auto parts...the price difference made me look into it a bit further...and here's what i've come up with..
Passat VR6 Clutch MC $173.72









MK3 VR6 Clutch MC $81.04









The only difference between the two are that the MK3 MC comes with studs screwed into it, where as the Passat MC just has empty holes. They both mount the same exact way on at the MC onto the bracket, and they both have the ball end to clip into the clutch pedal. To use the MK3 Clutch MC, you'll just have to unscrew the studs and smooth out the threads with a drill bit...5/16 should do it. 
I hope this little tid bit can help people along...since it seems like most donors are MK3's and saving $100 is always good in my book. Don't worry though...you'll get nickled and dimed somewhere else during the project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 10:32 PM 10-4-2006_


this is only the case on b4 passats. b3 still uses b3/corrado stuff. the master and line are different.


----------



## NWDub (Jul 7, 2004)

Which e-brake cables do i use? A3 are too long... so does that mean I have to go with corrado ones? A2 with disk rears? ****ing christ, I'm so tired of buying ****, I thought I had the last 
piece I needed but no. I have more **** to buy apparently.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_Which e-brake cables do i use? A3 are too long... so does that mean I have to go with corrado ones? A2 with disk rears? ****ing christ, I'm so tired of buying ****, I thought I had the last 
piece I needed but no. I have more **** to buy apparently. 

I feel your pain...
I'm using a G-60 Rear Axle and Disk Brakes...I bought the E brake cables for a 91'-92' Golf Gti 16V from German Auto Parts. They are too long. I have not tried my G-60 Cables Yet. Hopefully those will work..I'll let you know after this weekend.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
I feel your pain...
I'm using a G-60 Rear Axle and Disk Brakes...I bought the E brake cables for a 91'-92' Golf Gti 16V from German Auto Parts. They are too long. I have not tried my G-60 Cables Yet. Hopefully those will work..I'll let you know after this weekend.

Ben - wasn't your car originally a rear drum car? Have you swapped out the guide tubes?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_
Ben - wasn't your car originally a rear drum car? Have you swapped out the guide tubes? 

Yes, It use to have drum brakes because it was an 8V car. No, I didn't swap out the guide tubes. Where do I get guide tubes???


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
Yes, It use to have drum brakes because it was an 8V car. No, I didn't swap out the guide tubes. Where do I get guide tubes???

I replied to ben's question via IM. For everybody else:
When you convert a rear drum car to discs, you need to swap the e-brake cable guide tubes for those from a rear disc car. It's pretty easy, they just pull out of the floorpan with moderate effort. Unless your car's floorpan is crusty, in which case it's enough to piss off the Pope. 
Keep in mind that there are two different e-brake mechanisms, early is before about mid-'89, maybe, and the later style is mid-'89 and later ( Duh ). You'll need the tubes that match the e-brake in your car, either from a junker or buy new from the dealer if you're big pimpin'.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

what if I have a rear subframe from a 95 jetta vr6 with 03 gti calipers in a 90 jetta coupe, what e-brake cables do I need?


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (juan8595)*


_Quote, originally posted by *juan8595* »_what if I have a rear subframe from a 95 jetta vr6 with 03 gti calipers in a 90 jetta coupe, what e-brake cables do I need?

Okay....it depends on which e-brake mechanism the car has. I'll also assume the car originally had rear drums.
If it's the early one (cables come all the way up to the handle) you *should* be able to use the early cables / guide tubes. I say should because the cable routing is different on later cars also, over the axle = early VS under the axle = late.
On late cars (from sometime in mid-'89 [?] thru end of A2 production) the cables attach to a lever /balance bar deal in front of the rear seat platform. If your car has this e-brake, you're home free, just use the '91/'92 disc brake cables and guide tubes. 
A third option is to use A3 Golf / Jetta E-brake cables, which will work on the late cars if you use the A3 guide tubes. 


_Modified by vr6swap at 9:03 AM 10-7-2006_


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (vr6swap)*

can any one confirm that a 16v gauge cluster will work if you just make a hybrid harness to connect the CE1 cluster to the Ce2 fuse box? and if im correct you wont need a tach converter than


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*

yeah the ce1 16v cluster is the one you need as long as it has the adjustment on the back


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (NWDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NWDub* »_Which e-brake cables do i use? A3 are too long... so does that mean I have to go with corrado ones? A2 with disk rears? ****ing christ, I'm so tired of buying ****, I thought I had the last 
piece I needed but no. I have more **** to buy apparently. 

ive got some corrado ones you can have


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
ive got some corrado ones you can have









I think Corrado e-brake cables are too short.
If you follow what Glen mentioned above about the Guide tubes, you will be good to go...


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Alright, Im new to wiring and need some help. Ive got a 86 GLI 8v that im swaping a vr into. The donor car will be a 93 corrado with a blown motor. I have OBDII vr lined up that include ecu and engine wiring harness. My question is what wiring do i need from what vehicle to make it work? tia 
jory


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteMK3JettaGLS* »_Alright, Im new to wiring and need some help. Ive got a 86 GLI 8v that im swaping a vr into. The donor car will be a 93 corrado with a blown motor. I have OBDII vr lined up that include ecu and engine wiring harness. My question is what wiring do i need from what vehicle to make it work? tia 
jory









You really need to go back to page one of this thread, and read the whole thing.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_You really need to go back to page one of this thread, and read the whole thing. 

ive read alot of it, but am still confused on the wiring


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

can the g60 rear sub frame be used for the vr to sit on just change the mounts?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteMK3JettaGLS* »_ive read alot of it, but am still confused on the wiring










switch the entire car to CE2... any 90+ VW from headlights to tail lights, w/ the fuse/relay panel


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_

switch the entire car to CE2... any 90+ VW from headlights to tail lights, w/ the fuse/relay panel

Thanx,
So i need the whole wiring harness/fuse block out if a CE2 car. I have a 1990 Jetta Diesel parts car. Will the wiring out of that work? If so, does the VR ecu plug right into the CE2 wiring harness? sorry, im a newb at wiring.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

you need to use the vr6 engine harness.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (MR.ROCCO)*

use your jetta's interior and rear harness along with headlight harness, but u may need to swap out the fuel pump wiring, IDK if the diesel pump is diff.. use the VR6 engine harness.. 
and yes 90+ CE2, the vr harness is plug and play..any Qs, just im me


_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 5:54 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## Bumjubeo (Feb 22, 2003)

*Corrado Speedo Cable*

What year Corrado speedo cable should be used in the swap? Or are all the Corrado speedo cables 1100mm long?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Corrado Speedo Cable (Bumjubeo)*

it has to be 89-early 91


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Corrado Speedo Cable (SLC4ME)*

heres my vr6 swap videothought i would share 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WheMedkBsHc


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Corrado Speedo Cable (DeiCyd3)*

^Great vid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

can someone tell me if I can run the ecu from my donor car with my swap? Donor car is a 93 Passat GLX automatic. Motor is going in a 92 GTI. Is there something that needs to be done to the ecu or should I get a completely different ecu from a 5 speed manual car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (1cleanmk2)*

when ripping out the mk3 harness, what is the best way to take them out and install in the MK2


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Dave926)*

dont rip it...








label EVERYTHING on the engine harness, pull from interior out..


----------



## 12 SEC ABA (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

sorry wrong forum


_Modified by 12 SEC ABA at 11:03 AM 11-6-2006_


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Question 1:
Hey im in the middle of building my vr mk2 and i have a vr6 passat radiator support. i was wondering if anyone has had problems with the radiator and fans sitting too close to the motor. should i use this or should i try to get the support from the 16 valve passat. 
QUESTION 2:
I also have a vr passat radiator. In the post it says i have to use a mk3 vr is that true. 
Thank you for all your help.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vwgolfracer26)*

if u watch my vid, i used the passat VR rad and support, along with the fans.. need to make custom upper mounts. easy to do


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DeiCyd3)*

hey thanks for all the help!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vwgolfracer26)*

Ok so i read through most of the 20 some odd pages and couldnt find a good enough answer. The question: can you use 16v passat pedal cluster or just vr6? i have means to both but i dont feel like ripping the vr6 apart since i havnt touched it yet.


----------



## rare (Apr 7, 2005)

I have the stock rear beam in my car and the plus suspension in the front. It looks horrible. Just run spacers or swap the beam? I have 5 lugs on all 4 corners already. There was not detailed info in the thread as to what else may need to change with the rear beam swap. Brake lines, emergency brake cable? If it is a bolt in affair I'd rather do that over spacers as they would have to be rather large. I hope already having 5 lug back there means nothing else needs to be changed. I've seen e-brake lines and proportioning valve mentioned but it seems most people had or were keeping 4-lug.


_Modified by rare at 5:25 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## smith333 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (rare)*

everything bolts right up you should be able to have everthing off the old beam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (smith333)*

Im getting a whole swap from a mk3 jetta and keeping my mk2 steering colume.(staying 4 lug) My Question is how do you wire the key ignition, if i'm still keeping my mk2 steering colume?? Dose the mk3 VR6 key ignition adapter fit the mk2 key ignition adapter?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

if your car is CE2 you do not need to do anything. you do though have the option to change to the mk3 ignition wiring to have the hazard mounted on the stalks and not on the dash. If the car is not CE2, Pre 90 you will need to get a mk2 CE2 ignition housing and ignition switch. You can then use the mk3 stalks and mk3 ignition wiring.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (glxm3eater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glxm3eater* »_Ok so i read through most of the 20 some odd pages and couldnt find a good enough answer. The question: can you use 16v passat pedal cluster or just vr6? i have means to both but i dont feel like ripping the vr6 apart since i havnt touched it yet.


the passat 16v cluster will work. Hell you need the bracket from a passat also for the master cylinder.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Since my pre-90 gti is not a CE2 is there another way to do the key ignition wiring without switching to CE2 key ignition houseing? or switching to ce2 is that the only route to go??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

how do you plan on doing the VR swap without going to CE2?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Of'course its gonna be ce2, im talking about the key ignition, I have a pre 90 gti and i was wondering how to make the car start.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

well if you dont switch it you need to splice the harness you got with a CE2 harness. Seems kinda pointless because it is easy to change.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Was wondering how hard is it to convert the mk3 vr6 pedal assembly into the mk2 shell? What type of mods are needed?? any links on how its done??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

you need to use a mk3 dash if you want to use the mk3 pedal cluster


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so if im sticking mk2 dash, i should go corrado or passat pedal assemb..??


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

the dash really has nothing to do with the pedal assembly...

you *have* to use the pedal cluster from a corrado or passat...


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

when staying 4-lug, is it o.k. just to get g60 front brakes? or would i need both g60 fronts & rears?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

all rear disc is the same. just newer style calipers. you will be fine with 10.1 but could do the g60 brakes if you want.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Another question. Found 16v passat front cross members and wondering if both lower and upper would work? Im stickng a a3 radiator on it. Im mostly confused about the motormount half.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

read the first page, you can use both.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

yah, i seen that but am i gonna have to use the passat 16v front motor mount or the vr front motor mount?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

16v, id consider finding a vr motor subframe.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I am changing my front struts to Corrado vr6 but on the back i was thinking of keeping my mk2 tokico blues and putting the corrado lowering springs on it too. Possible?


----------



## puff-n-stuffs (Dec 5, 2006)

as you can tell im new to this forum but have a quick question and this forum and its posters seem well equiped to answer it!? I was kicking around the idea of a swap (97 passatVR6 into>87gti shell) purchase. When i viewed the engine area it was a bit of a mystery as to the ease of part replacements(i.e..alternator,starter,water pump) in such packed an area. Question being ,is it necesary to lift the motor for such repairs? im clueless but very intrested and if anyone can answer in any way i give much thanks.........!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (puff-n-stuffs)*

alternator you can take off front end. starter is easy but need to support motor. waterpump def need to lift motor up but can do so with axles and all still connected.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Anyone Know if Futrell Autowerks vr6 Gauge adapter converter would work on CE1 gauge?? I might keep my dash gauge


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_Anyone Know if Futrell Autowerks vr6 Gauge adapter converter would work on CE1 gauge?? I might keep my dash gauge

no it is designed for a ce2 gauge cluster


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Since i have a mk2 16v cis-e fuel tank w/ both in-the tanks and main fuel pump, how do i do it when the vr6 motor is in?? do i take it off or do i use it too??


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

i used them both


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

how hard is it to hook up?? and make it work with the new vr6 fusebox and ignition wirings??


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

i just changed out the pig tail wiring to a ce2 motronic 16v pigtail and it plugged right in


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Cause my car is a Ce1 i am taking everthing out and i'm getting a vr6 complete with fuse box and everthing, and i'm confused on how to make the fuel pump work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

cut and splice the connector. Power and ground for pump and signal and ground for the sender. Some older cars share a ground for both. The only suck with this setup is if you use a mk3 cluster your gas guage will be very inaccurate.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

iam having trouble with my MK2 steering rack with both adjustable tie rod ends. i have the corrado rack on now, but it seems like my mk2 rack might not work for this. i mean i can make it fit by adjusting them but the tire rod ends are only on by a couple of threads, doesnt look too safe to me. any suggestions? or if i could use the corraod vr rack, its power steering and i want to make it non-power steering.? sorry if this is confusing at all..


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

i am having problems understanding some of this, as some posts are contradicting themselves. here's what i have so far as parts are concerned
93 corrado vr6 engine harness and ecu
93 corrado vr6 engine 
93 corrado vr6 k-frame
what kind of trannies will work? i am probably getting the 93 rado's tranny but i might not...
what cars can i use the cable shifter box of of?
i don't understand(right now) what everyone means when they say front crossmember motor mount half and front crossmember radiator half. IIRC my 92 has only 1 crossmember.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_
i don't understand(right now) what everyone means when they say front crossmember motor mount half and front crossmember radiator half. IIRC my 92 has only 1 crossmember.


The *front crossmember* (aka, front motor mount carrier) is what the front motor mount is attached to. 
The *"Radiator Core support"* is the piece that sits around (on top of) the front crossmember. The radiator sits on top of this piece. 
Both the* Radiator core support *and *Front Crossmember *almost look like one piece (One piece with the front Crossmember) when attached to the car. However, when you remove the 6 bolts from the chassis, both the *Front Crossmember *and the *Radiator Core Support *will fall off the car seperately (2 pieces). 
So, you have a *front crossmember *and a *radiator core support*. or you could say you have 1 front motor mount carrier and 1 radiator core support. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 




_Modified by A2brb at 8:13 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
The *front crossmember* (aka, front motor mount carrier) is what the front motor mount is attached to. 
The *"Lower Radiator Core support"* is the piece that sits around (on top of) the front crossmember. The radiator sits on top of this piece. 
Both the*Lower Radiator core support *and *Front Crossmember *almost look like one piece (One piece with the front Crossmember) when attached to the car. However, when you remove the 6 bolts from the chassis, both the *Front Crossmember *and the *Lower Radiator Core Support *will fall off the car seperately (2 pieces). 
So, you have a *front crossmember *and a *lower radiator core support*. or you could say you have 1 front motor mount carrier and 1 radiator core support. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
_Modified by A2brb at 8:13 AM 12-18-2006_

Fixed it for you


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

ok awesome, thats what i was thinking. will i be able to use a 1991 g60 rado DASH harness with a 93 vr6 rado ENGINE harness? i want to make this as plug and play as possible, i'm not a winig person...my 92 gti's been sitting since i decided to clean up the harness..in february
also:
what kind of trannies will work? i am probably getting the 93 rado's tranny but i might not...
what cars can i use the cable shifter box of of?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*

shifter box out of VR6 passat mk3 or corrado. 
trannies out of VR6 mk3 or passat CCM tranny code, 3.38 R+P longer gears or Corrado CDM 3.67 R+P


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I was wondering since my car is a ce1 could i just use the ce2 wiring off the doner? or would i have to get MKII CE2 interior harness??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

wow you ask alot of questions, 
you have to use mk2 ce2 headlight harness and switch, mk2 defrost harness. also need the harness that goes to the heater box. 
your best bet is use the rear ce2 mk2 harness cause it will have less nonsense in it.
you can use the mk3 ignition harness and you have to use the mk3 cluster harness. you will need to then use the mk3 stalks to have a hazard switch and you will have to get a mk2 ce2 ignition switch housing and ignition switch.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

My swap:
i'm using fuse box and ce2 wiring/gauge from the mk3 vr6. and going to strip out my ce1 mk2 gti.
Isn't the mk2 ce1 and mk2 ce2 dash wiring the same except for the instrument gauge and fuse box only?? i think the wiring for the headlight switch and defroster and such are the same. 
But my big concern is, is it possible to splice the dash wiring from the mk3 ce2 wires and make my defrost, heater, turn signal and such work? or Do i Really have to buy a set of mk2 ce2 wiring??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

the actual defrost switch is the same but the connector on the fuse panel end it different. CE1 headlight switches are 8 pin and CE2 are 10 pin. so that is totally different. You could splice if you want or go to a JY which prob has a million mk2s anyway.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the actual defrost switch is the same but the connector on the fuse panel end it different. CE1 headlight switches are 8 pin and CE2 are 10 pin. so that is totally different. You could splice if you want or go to a JY which prob has a million mk2s anyway.

You seem to understand the swaps as well if not better than i do. Let me ask you something..... I love VW's and the people associated with them but do you ever get tired of spoon feeding people information? I cant bring myself to do it anymore the way people just expect us to answer their swap questions it drives me nuts. What ever happened to doing a little research and a whole lot of trial and error?
Rant over 
to the original question dont half ass it get a whole ce2 swap


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

I am getting the whole Ce2 set up, but it will be coming from a MK3 and I was trying to figurie out how to make it work with my ce1 mk2 dash instruments.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

cut and splice is the only way or you can buy the proper parts to do the job


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ya sometimes it gets annoying but someone has to do it.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i try to help out as much as possible, dont know much bout wiring a ce1 n all, but mechanically and all i've done a couple ce2's...


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I sourced out the Heater/Fan Control Wiring ("N" Connector) from a 92' Corrado. It's a direct fit for the switches in the A2 Dash.
I started with a 91' 8V Gti so I had the CE2 wiring. It makes things so much smoother.


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Alright, sorry for the stupid question, but I need to know. Im in search of a Corrado for the swap, but im not having much luck. Is it really worth it to go to the trouble of finding one, or should i just settle for a B3 Passat and try to find the extra parts. Im planning on going 5-lug with ABS. Im also planning on running full climate control. 
thanx in advance.
-Jory


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

a passat there is really no extra parts compared to a corrado. with the exception of a rear subframe which you can get from any mk3.


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

I have my mk2 completely stripped, and i'm starting to get the vr out of my 98 Jetta. I was just wondering what sort of maintenance stuff I should replace during the swap. I'm planning on new motor/tranny mounts, anything else thats a good idea during this?


----------



## Jory (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMB_fan_41* »_I have my mk2 completely stripped, and i'm starting to get the vr out of my 98 Jetta. I was just wondering what sort of maintenance stuff I should replace during the swap. I'm planning on new motor/tranny mounts, anything else thats a good idea during this?

Timing chains and tensioner if its higher mileage.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteMK3JettaGLS)*

chains, guides, tensioner bolt, water pump, misc gaskets..







tune ups always nice too
clutch if it needs one, while the motors out and u plan on mod's but not needed right then..


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMB_fan_41* »_I have my mk2 completely stripped, and i'm starting to get the vr out of my 98 Jetta. I was just wondering what sort of maintenance stuff I should replace during the swap. I'm planning on new motor/tranny mounts, anything else thats a good idea during this?

Engine:
Timing Chains
Timing Chain guides
Timing Chain tensioners
Rear main seal
Clutch kit
Valve cover gasket
Intake Gasket
Exhaust gaskets (head and manifold)
Spark plugs
Serpentine belt
Main water pump
Oil filter
Air filter
Thermostat housing kit
Crossover water pipe (from water pump to T-stat housing)
Thermostat
Fan switch

Suspension: 
Ball joints
Tie rods
PS rack boots
VR6 Strut bearings
Dust boots and bump stops as needed
A-arms (A2)
Poly bushings for A-arms

Brakes: 
22mm Master Cylinder for cars with rear disk brakes
Front rotors
Front pads
Rear pads
Front wheel bearings
Rear wheel bearing kits


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

nice list. thanks guys!


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*

Can i get an idiot check on my shopping list please - it's compiled from the front page and then by reading through the last 20 some pages







Going shopping on saturday, and would like to get all the big stuff on one trip. There's lots of stuff to choose from, but this seems like it's the optimal (read, easiest) setup to go for. 
>>mk3 VR6 radiator 
+16v passat lower rad support (must be from a manual car)
+ mk3 fans.
>>VR6 corrado or b3 passat front motor mount crossmember
>>VR6 Corrado rear K frame + control arms + tie rods + hubs + front brakes + rotors
>>Corrado/mk3 VR axles (NOT PASSAT)
>>Need VR front struts.
>>Rear rotors (already have discs on car, so just need rotors - can add wider rear later)
>>corrado/b3 passat pedal cluster + clutch MC + firewall bracket (all non-ABS)
+ matching accel cable with pedal cluster
>>22mm brake MC from Passat/Corrado 
+A3 non-abs brake fluid reservoir
>>Corrado A/C lines
>>A3 VR or Corrado shifter, not Passat.
>>Engine wiring - any non-dizzy corrado or any mk3 - can passat work?


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
>>mk3 VR6 radiator 
+16v passat lower rad support (must be from a manual car)
+ mk3 fans.
>>VR6 corrado or b3 passat front motor mount crossmember
>>VR6 Corrado rear K frame + control arms + tie rods + hubs + front brakes + rotors
>>Corrado/mk3 VR axles (NOT PASSAT)
>>Need VR front struts.
>>Rear rotors (already have discs on car, so just need rotors - can add wider rear later)
>>corrado/b3 passat pedal cluster + clutch MC + firewall bracket (all non-ABS)
+ matching accel cable with pedal cluster
>>22mm brake MC from Passat/Corrado 
+A3 non-abs brake fluid reservoir
>>Corrado A/C lines
>>A3 VR or Corrado shifter, not Passat.
>>Engine wiring - any non-dizzy corrado or any mk3 - can passat work?

you can use passat wiring but what year car do u have? or better yet do u have ce1 or ce2? im about done with my swap and i came from ce1...and ill tell u, the wiring takes time, actually not hard, but time consuming.








depending on the year of the car, your list is pretty much straight, but if u have ce1 theres a few more things u need(unless u want to cut and splice a bunch of wires.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_
you can use passat wiring but what year car do u have? or better yet do u have ce1 or ce2? im about done with my swap and i came from ce1...and ill tell u, the wiring takes time, actually not hard, but time consuming.








depending on the year of the car, your list is pretty much straight, but if u have ce1 theres a few more things u need(unless u want to cut and splice a bunch of wires.









CE2 16v. 
Thanks for the help - so passat wiring should be fine too? Might be a little easier to find a non-cut up passat one in the JY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

I got a front cross member from a Automatic 16v passat and do the Front Cross member (radiator half) have to be from a manual passat 16v? Whats the Difference??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

you can also use a passat vr6 shifter box. i think that is all ive ever used because they are alot easier to obtain. the cables are a tad longer.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_I got a front cross member from a Automatic 16v passat and do the Front Cross member (radiator half) have to be from a manual passat 16v? Whats the Difference??


From reading through this thread, it seems like the automatic one goes higher, making it/the radiator fitment not work for us. It does specifically say it must be a manual one.


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

hate to break it to you guys, but the part numbers are the same for auto and manual rad cradles, etka confirmed


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_hate to break it to you guys, but the part numbers are the same for auto and manual rad cradles, etka confirmed

I grabbed one from a manual 16v today - if i'd known they were the same i'd have grabbed the front motor mount subframe too.


----------



## 85Golf12v (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_Can i get an idiot check on my shopping list please - it's compiled from the front page and then by reading through the last 20 some pages







Going shopping on saturday, and would like to get all the big stuff on one trip. There's lots of stuff to choose from, but this seems like it's the optimal (read, easiest) setup to go for. 
>>mk3 VR6 radiator 
+16v passat lower rad support (must be from a manual car)
+ mk3 fans.
>>VR6 corrado or b3 passat front motor mount crossmember
>>VR6 Corrado rear K frame + control arms + tie rods + hubs + front brakes + rotors
>>Corrado/mk3 VR axles (NOT PASSAT)
>>Need VR front struts.
>>Rear rotors (already have discs on car, so just need rotors - can add wider rear later)
>>corrado/b3 passat pedal cluster + clutch MC + firewall bracket (all non-ABS)
+ matching accel cable with pedal cluster
>>22mm brake MC from Passat/Corrado 
+A3 non-abs brake fluid reservoir
>>Corrado A/C lines
>>A3 VR or Corrado shifter, not Passat.
>>Engine wiring - any non-dizzy corrado or any mk3 - can passat work?

Just an FYI... I know SLC throttle cables will work i'm sure the Passat's will too... A 16v Rocco is a bit shorter but can be used as well. And they are only about $15-16 dollars.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
CE2 16v. 
Thanks for the help - so passat wiring should be fine too? Might be a little easier to find a non-cut up passat one in the JY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yep, ce2 is a very straightforward swap...lucky















passat harness works fine


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

I've just plugged in my gauges as i'm ready to start the car...but the gauges are bouncing around like crazy. Everything is plugged in on the fuse box as far as i can see...the only thing i can possibly think of isn't is the second plug that went to the auxiliary fuel pump. I spliced in the one from the GTI donor car, but unplugged the other one. 
Any ideas? Thanks..


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

bouncing gauges - check ALL your engine bay grounds, and thats ALWAYS the first step


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

Whats the best fuse relay bracket for the mk3 ce2 fuse box? (being installed into a mk2)


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_Whats the best fuse relay bracket for the mk3 ce2 fuse box? (being installed into a mk2)

Use a mk2 ce2 bracket


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_Use a mk2 ce2 bracket

mk2 and mk3 ce2 fuse panels are the EXACT same, so use mk2 CE2 brackets.
i do not know is ce1 and ce2 mk2 brackets are different


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tire_Marx* »_
i do not know is ce1 and ce2 mk2 brackets are different

YES


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Plug identification help?*

Can anyone help me identify what these plugs are and whether or not they have a home with a MK2 interior harness? Reading the Bentley wiring diagrams makes me want to slit my wrists so any help would be greatly appreciated








Sorry for the huge pics...i would have resized them, but i thought it would better help identify the plug/wiring...
Heavy gauge red with black tracer...male plug








Single yellow wire, female older style clear plug








Single yellow wire, female older style black plug








Two small single pins. One yellow plug, black wire with yellow tracer. One blue plug, blue wire with white tracer.








Green male plug, 3 wires green with with tracer, and a solid yellow and solid green.








Red plug orange with red tracer, black with yellow tracer








Black plug, 3 wires purple with white tracer, black with white tracer, black with green tracer.








Thats it...thanks guys...i appreciate it! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 10:07 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_Can anyone help me identify what these plugs are and whether or not they have a home with a MK2 interior harness? Reading the Bentley wiring diagrams makes me want to slit my wrists so any help would be greatly appreciated








Sorry for the huge pics...i would have resized them, but i thought it would better help identify the plug/wiring...
Heavy gauge red with black tracer...male plug
*jump this with a 15A fuse. it used to go to the alarm. it gives power to the starter.*








Single yellow wire, female older style clear plug
*W1 connects to single blue connector, blue wire with white stripe.*








Single yellow wire, female older style black plug
*not needed*








Two small single pins. One yellow plug, black wire with yellow tracer. One blue plug, blue wire with white tracer.
*yellow is power to fan controller. connect to constant power. blue connects to W1, that white yellow wire a couple up.*








Green male plug, 3 wires green with with tracer, and a solid yellow and solid green.
*not needed*








Red plug orange with red tracer, black with yellow tracer
*not needed*








Black plug, 3 wires purple with white tracer, black with white tracer, black with green tracer.
*connects to instrument cluster harness. has to be obd2. black white and black green are for turns on cluster and purple is for MFA.*








Thats it...thanks guys...i appreciate it! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 8:24 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

Thanks for the quick reply dude! You've given a $hitt ton to this post and we all owe you a








I've got you on most of the replies, but just to clarify on this one:








I can only use this plug with an OBD2 cluster? And the turn signals will not work without finding a home for it? I'm not worried about the MFA.
Also...in a posts a few up by me...when connecting the battery...the gauges were jumping...the coolant swings to 160 and back down...the fuel gauge swings all the way to full and back, the speedo just blipped a little...and the tach gradually got higher and higher and is now stuck at 8000ish







Any idea what could be causing that? I checked all of the grounds and they are good...so i'm scratching my head on that one too...
Again...thanks for all the help dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 10:25 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

the turns will still work just not on the cluster. basically on obd2 it is that way and on obd1 the turns is a 2 pin and the mfa is a single pin. so you need to have obd2 engine harness and obd2 instrument cluster harness. actual cluster can be obd1 or obd2.
is e2 to d8 jumped? check all your grounds again. make sure they are real clean. getting ground at pin 1 of ecu?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the turns will still work just not on the cluster. basically on obd2 it is that way and on obd1 the turns is a 2 pin and the mfa is a single pin. so you need to have obd2 engine harness and obd2 instrument cluster harness. actual cluster can be obd1 or obd2.


Is there any way of splicing in those two wires to have a functional cluster? I know it sounds gay, who cares if you can see the flashing green arrow in the cluster, but i suppose i just want it fully functional like everything else...with the exception of the MFA...it was never accurate anyway.

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_getting ground at pin 1 of ecu?

Pin 1? Would that be the massive brown plug that goes into the fuse box? If so then yes that is grounded securely. In all of the swaps i've done, (mostly MK2 X-flows) that was the only ground that was singled out on the fuse box...and the only singled out ground to come through the firewall on the engine harness. Am i missing one here?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

ya you could just splice into the turn signal wires.
pin 1 is the first pin on the ECU.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ya you could just splice into the turn signal wires.
pin 1 is the first pin on the ECU.

Any idea what the pin locations and colors are going to be for the turn signal wires?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

black with white stripe and black with green stripe. a1/2 a2/4


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

Hey. My friend and I are doing a VR swap out of a early '93 passat GLX, distributor motor, into his 92 GTI 16v. We know it is CE2, and we have figure out the 3 main engine harness and wiper plugs (the white/clear ones). The problem we are having is with the others. We have done a lot of searching, but still can't find the answers to a a few plugs. Here is what we have:








Edit: Found this pic, it is identical to what we are working with. We figured out the 3 main plugs for the ECU harness, and the wiper plug. But the rest is still a mystery.
-The relay way over on the right side, just leave it alone?
-We also have what looks like there would be another relay. There is 3 wires coming into it, and there is a jumper on it.
-Red plug, red w/ yellow tracer
-Blue plug, white w/ red tracer and brown w/ white tracer
-Blue plug, blue w/ white tracer
-Black plug, white w/ purple tracer
-Yellow plug, green and blue w/ red tracer
-Brown plug, yellow and grey w/ white tracer
-Black plug, big red w/ black tracer
-Green/red wire, cut in picture
We are also wondering about the fans. Do we use the whole fan wiring setup from the Passat?
Thanks for any help, it is greatly appreciated.
David and Ilir


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 12:13 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BoiseMK1GTI)*

i always use the headlight and fan harness from the donor. for about the 20th time this week i will answer this question.
Red plug, red w/ yellow tracer *constant power to ecu*
Blue plug, white w/ red tracer and brown w/ white tracer *not needed*.
Blue plug, blue w/ white tracer *connect to W1 gets rid of speed cut*Black plug, white w/ purple tracer *MFA*
Yellow plug, green and blue w/ red tracer *not needed*
Brown plug, yellow and grey w/ white tracer *obd port*
Black plug, big red w/ black tracer. *if its a 2 pin jump with 15a fuse, power to starter. if not it connects to mk2 ignition harness*
We are also wondering about the fans


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

awesome, thanks for your help. we are not using the MFA or the OBD port, so those are not necessary. The black w/ big red/black wire is a single pin. *I found what looks like the same thing on the mk2 harness, and that wire goes up to the ignition switch*. I found the 2 pin plug that's still connected to the fuse block that others have said to jump with a 15A fuse. do we just pull out that plug from the fuse block and jump it?* then one of those wires goes to a plug, which then goes up to the ignition switch. (same as above bold)* do we just unplug that one that connector and plug in the one from the vr harness?


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 1:26 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BoiseMK1GTI)*

take pictures. i always use the mk3 igniton harness. you shouldnt have to unplug anything to jump. its power to the starter and it used to plug into the alarm module.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

I've got another random plug that looks like it could be of importance. 
Plug W, pin 4, black with red stripe. Any ideas?








I think i may have my bouncing gauges problem solved, but the tach is still pegged at 8000...and when i turn the key into the on position or start, the clock and mileage blank out as if the battery was dead, but then come back on when i turn the key back to the off position and simultaneously the oil, temp, and brake light flash for a second. It's pretty damn weird. Any ideas?


_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 9:37 PM 1-10-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

w4 goes to nothing. is E2 to D8 jumped? most likely guage cluster problem


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*









This is our single black connector with the big red w/ black tracer wire. There is identical wire with in the factory harness, but it goes up to the ignition switch. (See below)








This is from above. The female side goes to the fuse panel, and the male side (identical to above plug and wire) goes up to the ignition switch. Do we just unplug the one to the switch and plug the one from pic 1 to go the fuse panel?








The red w/ black tracer that comes from the female plug (going to the fuse panel) goes right here. There is also a pink wire there right next to it, that also goes directly up to the ignition switch. This all relates to the question from pic 1 above. So, do we just disconnect the stock male plug, that goes up to the ignition siwtch, and connect the one from the vr6 harness and be done with it? 
That's it for question number 1. Question number 2:








What the hell is this little relay position, with no relay, just a jumper? It has a wire that goes to one of the unused plugs from above, and then two other wires that go to the rest of the harness, possibly in the engine compartment. I'm assuming we just leave it as is, since that is the way we pulled it out of the donor?
Question number 3:
This is regarding the fan wiring.








These are the 3 plugs that are on the interior side of the firewall for the fan harness. Now, the top plug has a corresponding plug already in the mk2 that goes up under the dash, possibly into the cluster for the MFA and the coolant gauge? The middle and blue plugs, we have no idea. There seems to be a lot more corresponding wiring in the passat (donor) which seems to be running everywhere under the dash. What all do we need from the passat to make the fans work?








I believe these are the stock mk2 fan wires. The green plug, which I have disconnected, and then there is 3 (?) wires going into a plug for a fuse (finger on the left side), and then 3 (?) more going to a relay position (finger on the right side). I believe these are all part of the stock mk2 fan system, but I am not sure. 
If you guys have answers to any or all of these questions, it is greatly appreciated. Thanks a lot,
David and Ilir.


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 4:33 AM 1-11-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BoiseMK1GTI)*

that black connector is fisrt pic needs to get connected to the thick red with green stripe that is cut on the engine harness. it is F1. the fan wiring there is corresponding connectors on either the headlight or engine harness. they are needed or the fan module will not turn on. the last pic is AC stuff and can be removed as long as the stuff going to the heater box ( slider and knob) stay.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

i am getting a mk3 GLX radiator w/ cooling fan and was wondering if i should go w/ corrado radiator/w cooling fan or would the mk3 GLX would work just as fine?


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

what tempeture does the corrado vr6 cooling fans come on.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

all depends on the thermo switch.


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks, for the info the cooling fan because my temp gauge on the MK2 cluster hits 3/4 and the fan are not comming on. i've checked th fuses already
Hi Guys,
Looking for some help to finish my VR6 conversion on a 91 Jetta GTX, cable clutch, MK2 cluster, G60 Speedo cable, no ABS. Donor car was a 1994 Corrado, I have the following Plugs/sensors and I’m unsure of where they go and what there for
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

We have everything figure out except for the fan wiring.








The top plug in this picture, is this for the AC? 
The wires leading up from it go up into the dash, and then snake around to up under the passenger side, to what looks like the AC. Are we correct here? 
The other two, we are still unsure of because we cannot find matching plugs for these. 
We are using the mk2 headlight wiring as well, so this may be causing some problems. 
We are just having a hard time finding where these three plugs go, from there, we have all the rest of the wiring complete, thanks to you guys. So if you can give us some help with these last 3 plugs, we will probably be done asking questions, and we will let you know how this thing rips in the next week or so. And I am trying to convince Ilir to put a Kinetic Kit on it soon... I think he might after driving my Corrado







. Thanks again







.
David and Ilir


_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 6:13 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (13blackknight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13blackknight* »_http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
*Ambient Air Temp Sensor...Lay this Under Rain Tray..*
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
*Don't Know yet...*
http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg
*Check Engine Light....Don't Use*


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

gettin it all together..







next page


_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 10:54 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Thanks for your help A2brb, 
I really appreciate it.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

ok 1st heres my fan harness now, its only 1 speed, but it works finejust give it the power and ground it needs








-









heres what u do with the fat red w/ black tracer wire.. break the connector off the end to reveal the spade connector, pull/twist/pry the red w/ green wire out of the plug a2-1 and push the spade connector in like so.








what relay goes in that spot









this is whats left of my harness after unwrapping it all and weeding out the p/s and a/c along with the unneeded stuff..








use this to connect 30-30b from the donor relay panel


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoiseMK1GTI* »_We have everything figure out except for the fan wiring.








The top plug in this picture, is this for the AC? 
The wires leading up from it go up into the dash, and then snake around to up under the passenger side, to what looks like the AC. Are we correct here? 
The other two, we are still unsure of because we cannot find matching plugs for these. 
We are using the mk2 headlight wiring as well, so this may be causing some problems. 
We are just having a hard time finding where these three plugs go, from there, we have all the rest of the wiring complete, thanks to you guys. So if you can give us some help with these last 3 plugs, we will probably be done asking questions, and we will let you know how this thing rips in the next week or so. And I am trying to convince Ilir to put a Kinetic Kit on it soon... I think he might after driving my Corrado







. Thanks again







.
David and Ilir

_Modified by BoiseMK1GTI at 6:13 AM 1-12-2007_

that one plugged in is for AC the other two are on the headlight harness from the donor car.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

DeiCyd3 you should relay that fan harness otherwise you are going to blow rad swtiches and we all know its not fun to bleed coolant on a VR. 
thanks for the pics, im sure it will be helpful for many people.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

how would i go about relaying it?(for me and for everyone).. i'm not good with relays..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

leave the red wire going to the fan switch. for those who cut it its A1/5. connect the red/white or speed 1 to 85 on a relay. 86 to ground. now connect 30 with a 30A fuse to the battery. connect 87 to the speed you want to turn on. and then ground the fan. 
you can wire up speed 1 and 2 or if you only want 1 speed connect both wires on the thermo switch to 85 otherwise when it gets above the temp of speed 1 you will have no fans. 
this will give you the option of using speed 3 if you wanted to.
i have a pic somewhere that ill need to find.


_Modified by bonesaw at 1:26 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the pic would def help, thanx alot
just did this one real quick.. close?









_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 2:07 PM 1-12-2007_


_Modified by DeiCyd3 at 2:10 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*No start woes...*

Well...after getting what i thought was all the wiring buttoned up, the car still won't start...and the gauge cluster is still playing games. I have good grounds everywhere...d8-e2 is jumped, 30-30b is jumped and everything else appears to be buttoned up. The only thing i can think of is some mysterious wire that apparently has to see 12v+ at all times that i don't think i have hooked up. I believe it provides signal to the ecu. I didn't think this wire would stop the motor from turning over
Here is the course of events that takes place when i try to start the car.
1. Key in the off position, time and mileage present.
2. Key in the on position, time and mileage blank out, battery light illuminates, fuel pump relay clicks, fuel pump primes.
3.Key in the start position, time and mileage still blank, battery light is still illuminated, fuel pump relay clicks, fuel pump primes again, no turning over, nothing, and then when turning the key back to the off position, the oil, temp and some other warning light illuminate for a second and then turn off.
4. Top it off with my tach still pinned at 8000rpms.
The gauge cluster was 100% functioning before it was taken out, handled carefully and never dropped, so i don't think it's possible for anything to be wrong with it. I don't have a spare one laying around to check if this one is messed up, but is there any way of testing the cluster to see if it's functioning properly withing ripping it apart?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: No start woes... (Oh_My_VR6)*

diagram looks good
oh my vr6 your ecu is getting constant power thru pin 54. it should be working because the fuel pump relay is working. you could try bypassing the e2 to d8 and run power direct to cluster. try a different cluster for the hell of it.


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

so the red wire from the switch plugs into a1/5 on the relay planel?


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

*steering shaft play*

Steering rack,
If I use the rack from a VR Corrado into a 16V, which coupler do I use, the one from the VR or my original 16V one. I read on Futrells' web site something about different splines "fine and course". any help would be appreciated


_Modified by 13blackknight at 4:50 PM 1-14-2007_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: steering shaft play (13blackknight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13blackknight* »_Steering rack,
If I use the rack from a VR Corrado into a 16V, which coupler do I use, the one from the VR or my original 16V one. I read on Futrells' web site something about different splines "fine and course". any help would be appreciated

_Modified by 13blackknight at 4:50 PM 1-14-2007_

Match the u-joint/coupler to the rack. In other words, use the VR6 part.


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: steering shaft play (Oh_My_VR6)*

Thanks,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_so the red wire from the switch plugs into a1/5 on the relay planel?

it already is connected to a1/5


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

u see my harness i have.. its cut up.. should i connect it there?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

Well, we have the motor in and wired up, but there's some problems.
1. The fuel pump will kick on but only about a half a second, and then shuts off. After about 10-12 times of cycling the key, we got fuel at the rail.
2. The car is not cranking. Not even a click from the starter.
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

you can connect it to a1/5 or to constant power. then connect the other side to 85 on relay. the fan then connected to 87. 86 to ground 30 to constant power with a fuse.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

its supposed to do that, its just supposed to prime. when you first get it all in that is perfectally normal to take a few times to start it. if its not cranking it the big fat wire jumped? try jumping the starter off the battery to see if it does anything. could be locked up or dead battery. if it spins then its something else.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok, so i have pretty much all wiring plugged in, but me and my pops are wondering about this one junction box(or thats what it looks like) is it needed or what? we plugged stuff in to it, but theres nothing really running off of it








and heres a pic of the motor for looks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

you need the black for e2 to d8 and the blue for ecu to W1. all the rest are for accessories.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok cool, so i can just cut off the vss wire and solder onto w1?
if so, graet, i dont want any of that crap box in my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks btw


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

you could do that but then if you ever want to take the engine harness out you need to take the W connector too or cut the wire. that is why you use that blue junction.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ooo gotcha...good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if u go to h20 or waterfest i think all people in this thread owe u a








thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

haha bombed for free


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well...what exactly does the box thing do? i mean where does it lead off to? things plug into it, but nothing comes out..or so it seems.
just confused, btw got vss plugged into w1..thats done with. 


_Modified by schnell_8v at 5:04 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

they are for if you have power windows mirrors etc, they are also for the fan controller or you can wire it to constant 12v.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well cool, got that done with, thanks again.
now onto the engine bay wiring...which is almost done


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

rear subframe question:
the mk2 rear subframe has a bolt that goes through behind the sway bar, but the mk2 doesn't have a nut on the body there. what did folks do to make that fit?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_rear subframe question:
the *mk3* rear subframe has a bolt that goes through behind the sway bar, but the mk2 doesn't have a nut on the body there. what did folks do to make that fit?
 
^ fixed, and i used a through bolt.. neone else have this prob cause i was wondering the same thing..
also i removed the torsion bar on the other vr swap without bolting it, handles great


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

you talk about the small piece of metal at the back of the mk3 subframe? i zinged that off with a cutter and then painted the metal. its not needed, hell rados dont have them, and thats basically a mk2


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

yea ive heard it doesnt matter....just put some self-tapping screws in if your worried(thats what im doin)
probably wont do a thing...but, im just picky like that.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

yes I meant mk3, thanks for the typo fix. 
Thanks for the info. I did see that the mk2 didn't even use it, but seemed like maybe with the bigger motor it would be a good idea. Guess I won't worry about it.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (Zoso)*

any one have some insight on using a mk3 pedal cluster?
I drilled 4 holes for the booster/cluster to bolt up, that's fine. I can modify the lower brace to fit, that's fine. My biggest question is the master clutch cylinder. the bracket on the pedal cluster that would fit the cylinder is spaced out about 1/4" from the firewall. I could use some washers as spacers, but will that allow enough travel to properly disengage/engage the clutch?
Basically how do you make a mk3 pedal cluster work?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Zoso)*

I was wondering if the mk3 rad. fan wire harness would be a direct plug into the corrado vr6 rad. fan.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

yes.


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

alright, i read upto page 12 of this post, and got a few things cleared up. I'll read the rest prob tomorrow, def. soon. Anyways...
I plan on deleting the A/C from my 98 GLX donor, so what is te best way to go about doing this into my 85 coupe?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DMB_fan_41)*

best way to delete AC just get the non AC belt.


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

where is a good place to get this from? and about how much do they run? thanks.


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm currently running 10.1 brakes in thefront, I want to upgrade to the 11" from the G60's want would I need. The vehicle is a 91 GTX with a 94 Corrado VR6 conversion.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

All you need is the g60 rotors and carrier and brake pad. both the caliper should be the same "Girling 54".


----------



## DMB_fan_41 (Oct 9, 2005)

Through the whole thread i've seen ppl saying that a mk3 pedal assembly will not work, some saying it takes little modification, but the front page says much modification.
Could anyone that has put in a mk3 pedal assembly say what needs to be done? 
Also, what do people normally do as far as exhaust? does it need to be a custom job or can you use a regular mk2 exhaust, but 2.5" if possible?


_Modified by DMB_fan_41 at 9:32 PM 1-31-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

if you get just the g60 carriers and rotors you will need to continue using 10.1 pads and shave them 5mm. it is kinda a pain in the ass. the other option is get the g60 calipers, which are the same just wider, and then use g60 pads. or could get the girling 60 dual piston calipers.


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i just wanted to say "THANK YOU" to everyone who posted all the great help and pics of electrical stuff. i finally finished my mk2 vr6 and i got it running and driving 2 nights ago. What a blast the cams and chip really wake up the motor so much. i am so happy i did the head work. Anyways thanks again to all you electrical gurus. without you i would not have the car started. i will be posting pics and hopefully a nice video soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

hi Guys,
thanks for all your help, VR conversion into a 91 GTX is complete. 
I went with cable clutch conversion(kit all the pieces) and it came with a "self adj.cable(a piece of S#%t)
it engages right a bottom on the pedal, and gear changes are REALLY hard. any ideas how to adjust this cable?


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

I also have a cable conversion on my swap. Mine seems to be OK. However, it definitely has a very different feel compared to the cable clutch on the old 020 tranny. It feels a lot softer than before, at least for me. Mine is also self adjusting.


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (1cleanmk2)*

I am having a little problem with my swap. I have fired it up many times and it seemed to be running great. However, for some reason, it will not fire up at times. When it will not start, the starter cranks strong and I'm getting good spark. However, when I pull each spark plug, they all have a fairly good amount of fuel on them and there seems to be excess fuel in each cylinder. Anyone experience this sort of starting problem before or have any experience with this problem?
I would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.










_Modified by 1cleanmk2 at 8:30 PM 2-15-2007_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

can i use mk3 or corrado shocks. will they fit?


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black97GTI* »_can i use mk3 or corrado shocks. will they fit?

Yes.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*

man bleeding the brakes and clutch was a pita....







for me being done and im that much closer for the car to be driven...put some more fluids in and give her its first start. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

recently completed VR conversion on a MK2, looking to add a upper stress bar. Unsure of which one i should purchase ie. a 16V mk2 one or a corrado stress bar or any mk3 bars?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

futrell auto sells one that is a direct fit specifically for the mk2 vr


----------



## 13blackknight (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

but they don't ship to Canada.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (13blackknight)*

Ok, tonight i tried to turn the car over.
all lights work, cluster lights, everythiing works, all interior/exterior lighting is good. 
Now, tonight i plug my engine harness into the fuseblock and i hear a bad noise. Bascially when i turn the key to the accessory position, the starter starts to grind. is this a sign of a bad starter, or what. 
My other question is, why is it getting power when its not supposed to be?
EDIT; the grind i found out to be my secondary water pump. thats solved. 
Now, i have fuel to the motor when i crank, however, no spark...dang motor just keeps cranking and cranking
I changed ecu's and didnt do anything. I used a coilpack out of a running vr6 and that didnt do anything. Made sure plug wires were in tight and in right order.Power from fuseblock to coilpack is 12v when i turn it over. 
What is going on?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by schnell_8v at 9:30 PM 2-24-2007_


_Modified by schnell_8v at 9:30 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

UPDATE:
Just wanted to let everyone know, another mk2 vr6 is born. 
Bonesaw, a2brb, death trap, SLC4Me, Deicyd3 and many others
I appreciate the questions you all have answered 








for u guys, hopefully ill get to meet you all at h20 or waterfest
oh, the crank and knock sensor wires were swapped...hahah


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

ive been doing a vr swap. check my info to follow the thread,
my question - what injectors should i use or could i use stock ones for the vr, also yes i do plan installing a chip. 
thanks 
JON


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

you will use the stock vr6 injectors.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks... now does anyone have a fuel pump either cis or vr for sale. i need vr dual raditor fans and raditor as well.


----------



## The Curse (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

those crazy crank sensor oops!haha good talkin to you today schnell 
nice to see another mk2vr in the area soon
-chris


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (The Curse)*

glad to hear another is born


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (The Curse)*



nice to see another mk2vr in the area soon
-chris[/QUOTE said:


> hopefully if all goes well and as planned maybe early summer before h20
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3080508


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

we should have a small mk2 vr meet, lol. 
im soo excited, i get my exhaust done friday and alignment. 
....now the real fun begins


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

can any one tell me if i could use mk3 jetta 2.L dual fans and rad for my vr swap?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

the inlet/outlet are on the wrong side. you could wire up the fans if you want.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

well the coolant pipes are on the right side, u just have to extend the radiator fan switch wire to the other side....i was about to do it to, but trust me, its worth just buying the vr radiator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh yea, the vr is great, i have a small idling vid im about to upload. 
its very quick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

your post should say pass side not "right" side. the fan switch is on the drivers side regardless of 2.0 or VR6.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok so iam able to use the 2L fans and rad , their isnt going to be any issues with it not cooling properly? how is it differnt from the vr set up... i think it would be easier for me cuz i have access to a 2L mk3 jetta.. oh yeah thanks for all the info so far, its been helpful


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

its different in that the inlet/outlet is on the passenger side instead of the drivers side like the VR6 setup. I am willing to make a bet you will spend as much making/finding rad hoses to work/fit than it would be to buy a new vr6 rad. it is extremely tight as it is on pass side. you actually want to use either a corrado rad with mk3/corrado hoses or a passat rad with passat hoses.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

My gauge cluster is still going wacky. I have good grounds everywhere...d8-e2 is jumped, 30-30b is jumped and everything else appears to be buttoned up. Here is what still happens when starting the car. 
1. Key in the off position, time and mileage present.
2. Key in the on position, time and mileage blank out, battery light illuminates, fuel pump relay clicks, fuel pump primes.
3. The tach is still pinned at 8000rpms.
The gauge cluster was 100% functioning before it was taken out, handled carefully and never dropped, so i still don't think it's possible for anything to be wrong with it. I swapped it out with another mk3 cluster just to be sure and it's the same thing happens...so it has to be wiring related i'm sure. Any ideas?



_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 9:55 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

i've got a small dilema finishing up a mk2 vr right now...
engine cranks.
tb buzzes and moves like it should.
engine gets fuel.
everything in the cluster lights up.
doesn't start.
what i've noticed thus far...
1) no tach signal when engine is cranking
2) after testing the cam position sensor, i deemed it not functioning, but then afterwards determined the ground isn't grounding, i ran a seperate ground for the cam sensor and then the engine sputtered for a hot second, and then stopped. nothing more after that.
3) no coil pack signals between terminal 2/3/4 and 5 like bentley says there should be. LED test light shows no flickering.
my questions regarding the issues...
1) when all is in proper working order, when the engine cranks, tach signal/speed should register on the tach. i've recently gone through the crank speed sensor on my mk3 being bad and giving me these same issues...what are the realistic chances that the crank reference sensor is bad on this swap motor?
2) why would the cam sensor ground be faulty and not complete? i checked the ground for the other sensors and they all seem to be functioning properly...even more so, why when i grounded it on a known good ground, would it sputter and almost start, then stop completely?
3) coil gets 12v+ signal when key is turned on. when checking between the terminals, per the bentley manual, the light would light up UNTIL cranking comenced, at which point the light would shut off and not flicker. where does the coil pack get its signal, the cam position sensor, or the crank reference sensor?
to the best of my knowledge, the engine and harness are from a 96 car, it's obd2, car is a 91 gti, everything but the taillight harness is mk3. i've put 268's in the car (double checked the timing before reassembling), clutch and flywheel, otherwise, everything else is stock equipment.

*edit*: bad ignition switch and the 42 pin connector wasn't fully plugged in.


_Modified by Duff Man at 9:05 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## Duff Man (Jan 16, 2003)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_My gauge cluster is still going wacky. I have good grounds everywhere...d8-e2 is jumped, 30-30b is jumped and everything else appears to be buttoned up. Here is what still happens when starting the car. 
1. Key in the off position, time and mileage present.
2. Key in the on position, time and mileage blank out, battery light illuminates, fuel pump relay clicks, fuel pump primes.
3. The tach is still pinned at 8000rpms.
The gauge cluster was 100% functioning before it was taken out, handled carefully and never dropped, so i still don't think it's possible for anything to be wrong with it. I swapped it out with another mk3 cluster just to be sure and it's the same thing happens...so it has to be wiring related i'm sure. Any ideas?
_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 9:55 PM 3-10-2007_

i'm gonna say a bad ground somewhere. make sure all the grounds are clean and the battery cable is making a good connection. the funky tach and fuel pump relay clicking tell me to go that route....also make sure the battery is good.
maybe make sure all your plugs in the relay panel are in there tightly as well. double check the main ground plug into the relay panel.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Duff Man)*

what fuel pump can i use on my vr mk2 swap, still using my mk2 gas tank.... will a mk3 vr pump fit?


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

if u have CIS, the stock pumps will work fine, just gotta wire them into the newer harness, if u are using the ce2 rear harness. 
mk3 pump will not fit in mk2 tank, u have to get the whole entire tank, but everything fits including the lines. 
IMO, get the newer tank, gas gauge will be accurate, and will allow for u to eliminate the lower pump thats under the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








MOUNT - u said in your build you are using 10.1" rotors on the rear beam, how are you going about that since the bearings are pressed into the disc themselves?


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_if u have CIS, the stock pumps will work fine, just gotta wire them into the newer harness, if u are using the ce2 rear harness. 
mk3 pump will not fit in mk2 tank, u have to get the whole entire tank, but everything fits including the lines. 
IMO, get the newer tank, gas gauge will be accurate, and will allow for u to eliminate the lower pump thats under the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








MOUNT - u said in your build you are using 10.1" rotors on the rear beam, how are you going about that since the bearings are pressed into the disc themselves?

iam using a 97 gti rear beam, but i put stock vr rotors on now just to push around, havent had any problems.. i had to press the bearings in myself they werent already installed..


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

oops, i meant how did u press the bearings into the rear brakes...well mine are the 87 discs, but i was confused on how u put the bearings into the rear brakes, since there isnt a spindle for them to sit in...or im lost, the rear brakes i have not messed with yet


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_oops, i meant how did u press the bearings into the rear brakes...well mine are the 87 discs, but i was confused on how u put the bearings into the rear brakes, since there isnt a spindle for them to sit in...or im lost, the rear brakes i have not messed with yet

on the rear disc you should have a spindle for them.... i would assume the same goes with 87 rear disc.... read your bently or whichever manual your using, they show you how... not hard at all, gets dirty though and good luck.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Duff Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duff Man* »_
i'm gonna say a bad ground somewhere. make sure all the grounds are clean and the battery cable is making a good connection. the funky tach and fuel pump relay clicking tell me to go that route....also make sure the battery is good.
maybe make sure all your plugs in the relay panel are in there tightly as well. double check the main ground plug into the relay panel.

Hey Dude....thanks for the suggestions. I've gone over every ground possible and their all tight and clean. The car starts runs and drives awesome, so if i had bad grounds up in the engine bay it wouldn't even start.
The only thing i can think of now is some sort of wiring in the ignition switch. The reason why i say this is, the clock and odometer stay lit when the key is in the off position, but goes blank when in the on position. Any idea what wire or wiring makes the switch over from on to start? Or in other words, where does the gauge cluster and ignition switch tie in together?



_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 10:46 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

e2 to d8


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_e2 to d8

Hmmm...now if i have that connected...what could be the deal then? This **** has to be pissing you off at this point huh? Sorry i keep asking pretty much the same thing dude...i'm just pulling my hair out over here trying to figure this stupid crap out







I just don't know what else it could be...



_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 12:38 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## The Curse (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

ohmy vr6.......
on the motor harness iirc(48pin) there is a large connector near the back of the motor. if that has grenn/blue corriosion inside it(it spins off) that will make the gauges bounce or act crazy. i usually clean em' with elec. cleaner. plus....the wires that go into that connector DO come loss a lot. make sure they are all in nice and tight. these are problems i have with vr6and 2.0 all the time.just thought i'd share for you guys out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
happy st.pats
also-i had to run a mk3 vr6 gauge harness-because when i first did the wiring i had a mk2 ce2 interior harness w/ the mk2 ce2 gauge harness. both looked the same but everything went perfect once i swapped in the mk3 vr gauge harness(mostly all white wires with blue connectors iirc)


_Modified by The Curse at 11:03 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (The Curse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Curse* »_ohmy vr6.......
on the motor harness iirc(48pin) there is a large connector near the back of the motor. if that has grenn/blue corriosion inside it(it spins off) that will make the gauges bounce or act crazy. i usually clean em' with elec. cleaner. plus....the wires that go into that connector DO come loss a lot. make sure they are all in nice and tight. these are problems i have with vr6and 2.0 all the time.just thought i'd share for you guys out there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
happy st.pats
also-i had to run a mk3 vr6 gauge harness-because when i first did the wiring i had a mk2 ce2 interior harness w/ the mk2 ce2 gauge harness. both looked the same but everything went perfect once i swapped in the mk3 vr gauge harness(mostly all white wires with blue connectors iirc)

_Modified by The Curse at 11:03 PM 3-16-2007_

I will try both for sure my friend. Thanks for the suggestions...especially the second one. I'm quite familiar with a wrench in my hand around a Volkswagen and this just doesn't make any sense. We'll see what happens and i'll let you know how i make out tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

WINNER WINNER WINNER!!! Hahaha...the MK3 harness worked dude...the tach needle circled right back down to zero and operates properly, the fuel and temp gauges no longer bounce and the cluster works perfectly! Thanks a million for the suggestion dude...i REALLY appreciate it! As with bonesaw...there is a beer waiting for you at waterfest!








Now i just have to mount it in the dash perfectly..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Oh_My_VR6)*

im suprised so many people missed that about using the mk3 wiring. someone had the same problem last week, and i think it is also on the first page. You could get away with using the passat/corrado harness if thats what the donor car is, even though it is only 1 plug.


----------



## The Curse (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

good to hear==sorry for the pmbonesaw, meant to go to ohmyvr6


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (The Curse)*

question about fuel pump again, i found a corrado at a junk yard untouched! very rare find but i dont know for how long, i can use the fuel pump from that but is the pump internal or external from the gas tank? iam doing a mk2 vr6. iam thinking about getting the leather seats out of it too..


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (1cleanmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1cleanmk2* »_I am having a little problem with my swap. I have fired it up many times and it seemed to be running great. However, for some reason, it will not fire up at times. When it will not start, the starter cranks strong and I'm getting good spark. However, when I pull each spark plug, they all have a fairly good amount of fuel on them and there seems to be excess fuel in each cylinder. Anyone experience this sort of starting problem before or have any experience with this problem?
I would appreciate any help. Thanks in advance.

I'll put my money on your cps.


----------



## TornadoWolf (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

The VR6 corrado fuel pumps are in tank. They have the fuel filter mounted where the old secondary cis pump is on MK2's. U have to use a MK3 fuel tank because the corrado pump will not fit in a MK2 tank and the corrado fuel tank will not fit an MK2. I Just went through this nightmare of switching tanks and pumps. Good luck with the swap.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (TornadoWolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TornadoWolf* »_The VR6 corrado fuel pumps are in tank. They have the fuel filter mounted where the old secondary cis pump is on MK2's. U have to use a MK3 fuel tank because the corrado pump will not fit in a MK2 tank and the corrado fuel tank will not fit an MK2. I Just went through this nightmare of switching tanks and pumps. Good luck with the swap.









thank you sir.


----------



## TornadoWolf (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

how much power does the crank position sensor recieve from the ecu?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (TornadoWolf)*

I am installing ABS on my 90 GTi VR6 swap. I have everything mounted including the mk3 dash/rebar, pedal cluster, and ABS/booster combo. I am running into clearance issues with the steering column and booster. Do I need a NON-ABS bracket to mount it and modify my booster to 3 studs? I got a bracket just to find out my throw is too long for the brake pedal (I think?) I can do ALL the work. I am an Audi certified tech but VW's are a little different beast to me. So the modifications are no problem. I have did search after search for weeks now and only saw don't do it ABS is dumb or don't do it mk3 pedal clusters suck to put in. I have had NO problems until now with the booster clearance. I am almost totally done this is my ONLY issue I have and it is keeping my car off the road. Any help would be apperciated. I can send pix if needed


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (TornadoWolf)*

I am installing ABS on my 90 GTi VR6 swap. I have everything mounted including the mk3 dash/rebar, pedal cluster, and ABS/booster combo. I am running into clearance issues with the steering column and booster. Do I need a NON-ABS bracket OR an ABS bracket to mount it and modify my booster to 3 studs but they didn't know. I got a NON-ABS bracket just to find out my throw is too long for the brake pedal(I think?). I can do ALL the work. I am an Audi certified tech but VW's are a little different beast to me. So the modifications are no problem. I have did search after search for weeks now and only saw don't do it ABS is dumb or don't do it mk3 pedal clusters suck to put in. I have had NO problems until now with the booster clearance. I am almost totally done this is my ONLY issue I have and it is keeping my car off the road. Any help would be apperciated. I can send pix if needed


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

Corrado or Passat pedal cluster would work best for the jetta vr6 donor? I'm intalling into my gti and don't know if to get the passat or corrado pedal cluster.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

is it a mk2 gti your installing it into. the corrado is a pefect fit. not sure bout the passat . all basic answers you may need for the mk2 vr swap is on the first page....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1532356


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_Corrado or Passat pedal cluster would work best for the jetta vr6 donor? I'm intalling into my gti and don't know if to get the passat or corrado pedal cluster. 

I had a corrado one sitting next to a passat 16v one... no difference except for the unplugable switches.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

dose anyone know if the mk2 16v charcol canister would work on the vr6 swap?


----------



## ineedvdub (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_dose anyone know if the mk2 16v charcol canister would work on the vr6 swap?

i didn't use it and it passed emissions just fine, but i'm pretty sure it'll hook up.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (ineedvdub)*

Anyone know if Corrado Vr6 a/c lines would hook up to mk3 compressor/consender?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

Hey Bonesaw...i need your help again please. I found that 2 wire female plug with the black wire with white stripe and the black wire with the green stripe that you said i would splice into for the turn signals at plug a1 pin 2 and plug a2 pin 4...and i've got the wires spliced in, but still no turn signals. 
I have found the male plug for the picture below and plugged that in as well. 
3 wire female plug seen here: Turn signal wires and mfa.









My speedo does not work either...all jumps are made, d8-e2 and 30-30b are jumped. Are there any misc. single wire plugs on the mk3 cluster harness that need to be plugged in to make the speedo work?
Thanks again!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

that is plugged in from headlight harness to cluster harness? as silly as it sounds did you check fuses?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

Quick gas tank question. Mk3 Jetta 2.0 same as VR6? pump too?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (TurboNOSGTi)*

yes all mk3 gas tanks are the same.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_that is plugged in from headlight harness to cluster harness? as silly as it sounds did you check fuses?

I'll have to grab my camera back from my sister to show you exactly, but as you described here:

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the turns will still work just not on the cluster. basically on obd2 it is that way and on obd1 the turns is a 2 pin and the mfa is a single pin. so you need to have obd2 engine harness and obd2 instrument cluster harness. actual cluster can be obd1 or obd2.
is e2 to d8 jumped? check all your grounds again. make sure they are real clean. getting ground at pin 1 of ecu?

I found the 2 prong female plug coming from the engine harness...and spliced that into a1 pin 2 and a2 pin 4.
Yeah...the fuses are one of the first things i checked once the wiring was set...as well as having the hazard switch plugged in. I know that will make the signals not work. The funny thing is, the signals in the front do light up when the headlights are working, however the banana's do not. My running lights in the tail lights work as well as brake lights and reverse lights, the signals just won't flash.
So i have two ideas left. Either the wiring is wrong, (which i doubt at this point, i tapped in just as you suggested, or the relay is bad. I'm going to go give that a try, but if you have any other ideas let me know dude. Remember...i have a beer waiting for you at waterfest. You'll be going i assume?


_Modified by Oh_My_VR6 at 11:17 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

are you using mk3 stalks? is relay 21 in position 6?


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_are you using mk3 stalks? is relay 21 in position 6?

MK2 Stalks...and i'll have to check on relay 21 in position 6. Does that matter depending on what stalks are used?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

no but no relay means no turns. reason i asked about the mk3 stalks is if you use mk3 stalks with hazards on column and the hazard in dash it gets all messed up and turn wont work sometimes.


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

I have soooo many plugs and connections laying around my house, how hard do you think it would be to make an obd2 wiring harness? I even have fuse block connectors and the ecu plug i just dont have them all together in one piece.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (glxm3eater)*

not sure if it was mentioned, I have a dizzy VR and passat vr6 (early) pedals. I'm using a SCIROCCO Accel. Cable and it works great!
Mod please add this to the first post.
For other looking for a working configuration (4bolt), i have:
mk3 k frame (non vr6)
mk3 crossmember (mount part, non vr6)
b3 16valve crossmember (rad part)
b4 rad and fans (some custom work needed to mount it up)
b3 shifter+linkages
b3 pedals
g60 a rams (control arms)
g60 spindles and hubs
100mm axles
successfully ran 43mm mk2 pump, upgrading to a 16v 60mm pump for higher psi (and peice of mind).
mk2 cluster with b3 speedo cable (speedo shows 10k faster, not sure why, tach doesn't work YET)
upgraded to vr6 strut mounts and bearings while keeping mk2 top hats.
(didn't use spring seat from vr6 since i have coilovers)
im if you got questions.








p.s. page 34 ownage


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_no but no relay means no turns. reason i asked about the mk3 stalks is if you use mk3 stalks with hazards on column and the hazard in dash it gets all messed up and turn wont work sometimes.

Alright...well a relay was there, but obviously not working. I swapped it out with another spare i had laying around and their all set now. Thanks for the idea of taking a look at the relay.








Any ideas on why the speedo doesn't work? Everything else on the cluster works great...with the exception of the speedo...and the fuel gauge needle plummets quickly when i nail the throttle, but then bounces back when i lay off. MK3 gas tank and lines..


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*

I am just making sure I am correct could someone please tell me if this setup would work, I want to use the A3 subframe due to the fact alot of aftermarket company's make alot of decent motor mounts for the A3 vr6.
VR6 Corrado frt crossmember
A3 Subframe does it matter if the subframe is a vr6 or not since I am buying vr6 aftermartket mounts?
A2 manual steering rack (never had power steering in anything why start now)
A2 tie rods
A2 control arms
A2 steering column
100mm A2 axles 
Am I on the right track or am I missing something? I am really confused on the sub-frame matching the power steering rack? Will they all bolt up reguarless of what system you want to run you just have to make sure you have the right u-joint on the end of the steering column to match the rack?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Oh_My_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oh_My_VR6* »_
Alright...well a relay was there, but obviously not working. I swapped it out with another spare i had laying around and their all set now. Thanks for the idea of taking a look at the relay.








Any ideas on why the speedo doesn't work? Everything else on the cluster works great...with the exception of the speedo...and the fuel gauge needle plummets quickly when i nail the throttle, but then bounces back when i lay off. MK3 gas tank and lines..

check power and ground at the VSS


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

yeahtom, you can use either mk3 rear. what rad do you plan on using, that will decide what rad front crossmember you need. the manual steering rack will bolt right up as long as you change the knuckle. you will also have to run all the mk2 4 lug stuff, control arms etc.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yeahtom, you can use either mk3 rear. what rad do you plan on using, that will decide what rad front crossmember you need. the manual steering rack will bolt right up as long as you change the knuckle. you will also have to run all the mk2 4 lug stuff, control arms etc.

Thank you very much bonesaw, I want to stay four lug (BBS RM's) I kinda plan on Having the ac work at one point in time does that mean I should go with a A3 vr6 front corss member so I can use the a3 radiator, I bolted up an a3 evaporator to a 16v radiator so I can make pretty much anything work when it comes to the evaporator but if I can do the A3 front crossmember and use the correct radiator I will do that it will also make it look cleaner when it is done. So in short I should use the A3 front crossmember pieces both of them?


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
Thank you very much bonesaw, I want to stay four lug (BBS RM's) I kinda plan on Having the ac work at one point in time does that mean I should go with a A3 vr6 front corss member so I can use the a3 radiator, I bolted up an a3 evaporator to a 16v radiator so I can make pretty much anything work when it comes to the evaporator but if I can do the A3 front crossmember and use the correct radiator I will do that it will also make it look cleaner when it is done. So in short I should use the A3 front crossmember pieces both of them?

crossmember - the motor mount part doesn't really matter (i've heard that mk3 one is stronger then mk2, SOMEONE PLEASE CONFIRM THIS) but it will bolt up anyway.
the rad portion - i used a passat 16 valve, it is straigh unlike the mk2 one which is dioganal (thats funny) 
you could fab brackets for the passat crossmember, to stick a (b4?) rad right under the rad support (in mk2 the rad doesn't sit under since it has to sit crooked)
any mk3 subframe will work. however be prepared to cut a 1/4 inch of of your rear engine mount to level the motor (i used BFI mounts and had to do that)
apparently corrado subframe lets the motor sit lower and doesn't need the cutting of the mount.
hope i didn't confuse you more.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BiSiE)*

No I am not confused, I am actually getting the picture, but I have been told you cannot use any of the mk3 frt subframe parts is this true. From what I understand I can use the passat 16v rad piece and the MK3 front cross member. So does that mean I use the passat radiator? I plan on using a BFI kit thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_No I am not confused, I am actually getting the picture, but I have been told you cannot use any of the mk3 frt subframe parts is this true. From what I understand I can use the passat 16v rad piece and the MK3 front cross member. So does that mean I use the passat radiator? I plan on using a BFI kit thanks for the heads up.

Crossmembers:
I first had: mk2 rad + mk2 mount
then: mk3(nonVR) rad + mk3(nonVR) mount
now: b3 16v rad + mk3(nonVR) mount
the reason for b3 16v rad is that its straight (not diagonal)
since it's straigh you can lower the rad and move it forward
( i think b4 rad would fit nicely, not sure, but a guy bought my old b4 rad to do that)
or if your rad is not too high, you could sit it directly on the b3 16v crossmember and it should fit under the rad support.
the way mine is mounted, andrew welded two nuts onto the rad support and put two long bolts through them, which land in the top groves of the rad.
I think my rad is either b4 or mk3 of some sort, not sure.
I still have space in front of the rad (for AC in your case) i have an oil cooler there.
my fans are from a corrado vr6 and the shroud is so damn thick it's almost touching the dip stick. If you can look into something more shallow. 
hope that helps.
p.s. i would think that b4 and b3 rad crossmember would be the same? 
does this mean that one can use b3 or b4 mount cross member as well?
anyone?
cause that would mean that i sold all my b4 stuff just to buy it right back (for more $!!!







)


_Modified by BiSiE at 2:36 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BiSiE)*


_Quote »_ cause that would mean that i sold all my b4 stuff just to buy it right back (for more $!!!







)

_Modified by BiSiE at 2:36 PM 4-12-2007_

Thats was this all boils down to more money. I am going to the junk yards this weekend and try and find as much as I can so I can get going on my swap. Thanks for all the info and if anyone else has more info then post it up, if you see me using something wrong please let me know, want to try and do it right the first time.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

New question I can get an amazing deal on a 95 passat 2.0L what would could I use from this car has to use towards my swap. It is a 1995 manual 2.0l cable shift I do not know if i can use that and what about the subframes could I use any of them what about the radiator and so on and so on.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

oh don't forget the clutch/brake bracket to support your hydro clutch setup and pedals, your other option would be to convert the tranny to cable, but i found limited info on that!
in the first post they have a list of what works.
as far as b4 2l question - no idea


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BiSiE)*

Yeah and there is nothing in the searchs flipped through about 9 pages and found nothing


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

I am going to use the clutch pedal cable, I already ordered and have all of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dkvw92 (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

feel a little guilty after reading all this information just to need if clarified. but i did not read anything about the compatibility with the stock mkII steering rack and the vr6 power steering lines. i would like to keep steering rack, steering column, tie rods, a-arms, axles: STOCK and vr6 lines and pump. 
Basically, do vr6 steering lines have the same fittings as stock mkII lines and will the vr6 pump be compatably with the stock mkII rack???


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_I am going to use the clutch pedal cable, I already ordered and have all of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so you converting your tranny to cable clutch and keeping your original pedals?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BiSiE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_
so you converting your tranny to cable clutch and keeping your original pedals?

Yes sir. Do you have any experience doing it this way?


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

hmm, i read somewhere that you need to change slave to some part from some car








oh here u go
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1360518


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BiSiE)*

Thats where I got all my info from and I ordered it all, and looking at a vr trans you can see how the actuator will work and do its thing, I am going to try and detail as much as I can when I do that part there really isn't a straight answer anywhere with some good pics.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (YEAHTOM)*

I've got a mk3 rad. and lined it up with the passat 16v rad. support and the holes on the bottom don't line up. But isn't the passat 16v rad. suppose to be the best choice if using mk3 rad.??


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (chee16vgti)*

MK3 M/C rod to corrado pedal cluster. Do I drill a hole for pin to go through or is there a cleaner way?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (TurboNOSGTi)*

mk3 has a rod with a clip where corrado/passat looks more like brake setup with a peg, hole and clip. you got to go with whatever pedal cluster you are using and whatever master you use you need to use the proper line.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

I'm sorry I didn't clarify I am talking about the brake M/C on a MK3 to a corrado/B3 pedal cluster. I just drill a hole in the brake M/C rod to fit onto the corrado/B3 brake pedal and put the pin through it.


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THIRTYTHR33 (Aug 11, 2003)

do the front cross members differ between auto and manual tranny on b3 16v Passat?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (THIRTYTHR33)*

should be the same, the mounts are different, but you need a passat vr6 crossmember.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

bonesaw, you're saying passat nonVR wouldn't work?
i don't think thats true, i have a 16v crossmember (the rad part, but i don't see the other one being different) or is it


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (BiSiE)*

the 16v one should be like a mk2 one. it might be able to be used but then you are stuck with ****ty hydro mounts. i honestly have never tried for that sole reason.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

OBD2 VR6 into a 90 Jetta CE2

I am just trying to get it running before I put the dash back in and all..... I'm trying to do it with some "bare bones" wiring but not having much luck. Right now with everything I have plugged in, the only thing that happens when I turn the key to the on position is the throttle body aligns. The ECU does not click on, and the fuel pump does not prime. I have the red/blue yellow plug ECU "GO!" wire plugged into it's spot, but it never gets power. Even if I jump it, the relay does not click on. 
As for wiring that is plugged in, I have the 3 clear engine plugs in, the 3 red ignition plugs in, 2 gauge cluster ones, and the 3 black rear harness ones. What else do I need in order to get some activity out of it? Basically I need to know what is the bare minimum just to fire it up so I can put everything together for good.
Also, there are a mess of tracers coming in with the engine harness that I never had to mess with when I did my last swap which was OBD1 so maybe that's why.
EDIT - Forgot to add that the car used to be an auto, not sure if there's any wires I have to jump, but it looks to me like none of that will even plug in at the fusebox anyway, but like I said, I don't know.










_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 4:28 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

take pics of all the individual wires. are you getting constant power at pin 54? obd2 has no ecu relay.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

No ECU relay? Hmmmm learn something new everyday.

I will check and take pics and do all that good stuff tomorrow.

Also, another question, I see the plug coming from the starter, but I have no idea what it need to be plugged into. I remember in my last swap there was a wire coming from the F block that went out to the starter, but no such luck with this one.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

obd1 should have a wire from F1 to alarm module and then module to starter. can be bypassed with a fuse. 
obd2 has clutch interlock, which has a relay that needs power, you then must jump the green connector with red wires to bypass clutch interlock and then jump the black connector with a fuse. but that will only make it crank. ECU problem is something else.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I may not have any ECU problem at all, I was just going off the relay clicking or not, but if there is no relay used, then it may be working normally. 
Assuming that my ECU is working noramlly, all I need to do is get it to crank, and give it fuel. I would assume that the clutch interlock also kills the fuel pump, which would explain that problem.

I did not get a relay with the swap, just the engine/ECU harness. Any way to bypass everything with what I have?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

the relay is all part of the harness, it may not have it. you just need a wire from F1 to the starter.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah I don't have it at all. I will get pics up here tomorrow after I get off work so maybe I can take Saturday and get this thing running, as that looks to be the nicest day I'll see in a while.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

Here are all the plugs on the engine/ECU harness that aren't the 3 main clear plugs -
























Red and black there is to the starter I know, but there is a brown/black along with it which I assume is a ground, but I don't know for sure, or what it goes to.
















I recognize this one as the signal wire to the ECU, and as far as I know, it should be on switched 12v, but when I turn the key, it never gets power from the fuse box
I also have this strangler from L4. If I recall, it went to a relay, probably something for the neutral safty switch from when the car was an auto, I assume. Either way - does it need to be tapped into anything?








I have 3 power/ground wires coming with the harness also. There is a red one, a brown one, and a red/brown. Obviously the red will go to the positive terminal on my test battery here, and the brown will go to the negative, but what about the red/brown? I never had that on my last swap..... I would assume it's a ground, but I don't know for sure.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

almost all of those you dont need, that thick red with blue stripe and yellow connector needs to go to Z1. it is main power output for injectors and alot of sensors.
that cut one L4 is the ground wire for the relay for the mk2 ignition harness.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah, when I put it in Z1, it never gets power when the key gets turned on. Are there any relays that I need besides the load reduction? It is the only one that clicks when I turn the key. The throttle body also aligns, but nothing else happens, I.E. the fuel pump doesn't prime...... so there has to be something wrong/not plugged in.


_Modified by djsheijkdfj at 8:08 PM 4-20-2007_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

Constant power at 54, switched power at 23 on the ECU plug. Still no switched power at Z1, and the fuel pump still doesn't prime. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

Hmmmm..... something weird is going on. 
Earlier, the cluster was losing power when the key was on, because I haven't done the E2=>D8 yet, and the fuel gauge was coming up when the key was on. 
I ran the ground cables from the tranny and the battery to the front crossmember and drilled a hole then screwed them down tight, and verified that they were both getting good ground. I then went and turned the engine over, and it turned over strong so I figured everything was good. Didn't fire though.... checked for spark, it's not there. Checked for power and ground to the coilpack, it's strong.... so I'm assuming that I'm back to the wiring inside and that the ECU is not all wired in correctly yet.
After I grounded everything like I said, the gauge cluster stopped clicking off, and the fuel gauge no longer works. 1 step forward... 2 steps back.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

Ok never mind all above posts........ it started. What was the magic trick? I want to know too.......... I didn't do anything then decided to crank on it for **** n giggles and right when I let off I heard it fire.... so I hit it again and it started right up. Runs smooth which is a relief to me, as the wiring is all extended to run it through the frame rail and the motor has a new headgasket and chains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

do i need the kombi valve? im doing my harness from scrap plugs i have around my house and garage and i just want to know if i have to use it. im guessing not running it will cause it to run rough untill it breaks the 80C mark or am i wrong in assuming so.


----------



## bonjrooksVR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (glxm3eater)*

i'm running corrado plus suspension and my question is can i run passat axles?


----------



## bonjrooksVR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonjrooksVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonjrooksVR* »_i'm running corrado plus suspension and my question is can i run passat axles?

well nobody knew so i figured it out myself by just slapping them in .....and they work


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (the brit)*

I have the complete vr6 wirings, but I have the ce2 mk2 wirings that goes under the dashboard. I am planning to replace all the under dash wirings since i'm sticking with the mk2 dash. so would i just replace those wires only??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_I have the complete vr6 wirings, but I have the ce2 mk2 wirings that goes under the dashboard. I am planning to replace all the under dash wirings since i'm sticking with the mk2 dash. so would i just replace those wires only??

what exactly is the question?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Well I don't want power steering, cruise control,power window or anything. I have the mk2 dash wires and the mk3 rear, so do i just rip off all the wires upsept for the rear light and fuel supply wires?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

you could, or get the mk2 rear harness


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

If i'm gonna use a mk3 dash gauge, what wires would I need to keep besides the dash gauge harness??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

wires for what? you just need the mk3 cluster harness. you need to work on being more specific.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well the wire's on the mk3 gauge has two adapter one has a white adapter and the other is red, But on the red adapter, there are some wires that are spliced out and they connect to many other wires, should i just unplugg it and ignore them??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

leave the red plugged in. most of those loosies dont get plugged in on the mk3.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Now for the fuse box, about the relay panel connections, I dont have any special options for panel D (12 pin green) Could i just leave that one blank??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

youll need D for the e2 to d8 jump, you could leave the rest dangling, some carry voltage though.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I have connected all the plugs to the rear fuse box, but cannot find connetor B (6 pin) and C (8pin). were they used on a mk3 vr6??? Pin B is for Headlight washer and Pin C is also for Headlight wire harness. Am i missing somthing?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

found C it's yellow , but now can find B and C concectors??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

ive never seen a car that has B. C is for the brake level, coolant level and washer pump.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Bonesaw do you know if there is a "T" (2pin) harness?? couldn't seem to fint that too.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

no T either, theres alot of connectors that dont get connected.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I just got my swap for my coupe, it was from a wrecked 92 corrado with 90k on it, I have the ECM but was under the impression that there was a transistor coil ignition unit that should be on the ECM bracket but there is not one there. Is it possible that there is away to get around that or do I need to find one?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

Nevermind my question I found it, and no there is no way around it just incase someone else runs into the same problem.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

well, i'm another convert. sick of my 16v running like crap, and the timing belt broke, so that's the final straw. my car is an 87 gti. i found a motor, tranny, and subframes from a passat glx. it's a 94 i believe. i know this has been covered a thousand times in this forum, but can i use most of the passat stuff? i can modify what i have to to make it fit. the passat is a full car with everything still in it, so i can get evrythin i need.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

your best bet is to leave your car 4 lug. you will need to get a mk3 rear K frame and if you want a mk3 vr6 cluster and cluster wiring, or you can use passat or get a tach converter and use mk2 cluster. you will need to also get a nonabs bracket from a 16v manual passat.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Is it possible to use an OBDII cluster and harness from a 96 GTI VR6 with an OBD I swap from a corrado. I am getting mixed information I know on my crossflow swap I am using a A3 OBDII silver face cluster and its been woking for 4 and 1/2 years with no problems is there something diffrent about a vr6 harness or cluster that is diffrent. The speed sensor are the same from a 92 corrado VR6 OBDI, to a 95 jetta VR6 OBDI and a 98 GTI VR6 OBDII they are all the same. I was told the cluster from the OBD II car uses a digital tach signal where does that signal come from? I also found a thread where some people had stated in this post it would heres the link ---> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1605472 Its ok if I cannot I will just find another. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks to anyone that can help answer my question. 

_Modified by YEAHTOM at 2:12 PM 5-8-2007_

_Modified by YEAHTOM at 2:13 PM 5-8-2007_


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 3:11 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

you can use any mk3 vr harness as long as you use a mk3 instrument cluster harness. the obd2 one prob wont mate to the corrado engine/headlight harness for turns on cluster and MFA. best bet is get a mk3 obd1 harness. or cut and splice.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks for helping bonesaw and vr6swap, I was wondering in your post you said I might as well get the obd I vr instrument cluster harness does that mean I can still use the OBD II cluster? Seems like a dumb question to ask at this point but I just want to check to make sure.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 3:13 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

any vr6 cluster will work with any vr6. if you use mk3 cluster you need to use mk3 harness. if your wiring is obd1 but cluster is obd2 you need the obd1 mk3 vr harness.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks again bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR-Madness (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

have 91 gti w/94 vr using 94 passat vr harness....have spark and engine cranks, but have no fuel????checked fuel pump__fuel pump works. need to know how to get the pump to kick on????
have t2 yellow connector and t2 black connector still not plugged in.. where do they go?????


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (VR-Madness)*

Make sure you have Relay 109 from the VR6 donor car in position #3 of your fuse box. This will allow your Fuel pump to run properly. Without this, it will cause starting problems etc..


----------



## VR-Madness (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

I have relay 109 in position 3 in fuse box. 
Need to know where the t2 connectors go from the engine harness to the fuse?


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

Is there any mention in this thread for those who have been following about using a Euro van clutch setup to get around the hrydaulic clutch?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (chee16vgti)*

Any know what these wires are?? there from Engine Harness off a mk3 and are they needed?


























_Modified by chee16vgti at 12:58 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (chee16vgti)*

jump the right green one, rest can be left.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

Bonesaw how would i jump it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (chee16vgti)*

are you serious? jam a piece of wire in each side of the connector or cut the connector off and butt connect or solder the two wires togehter, or you can get the clutch interlock switch and use it properly.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

ohh my bad, i thought you meant to just it to another wire or sumelse, since one wire is red and the other is red w/ white strip. I'll give it a try and cross my fingers to not to catch a fire. haha











_Modified by chee16vgti at 5:39 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## Hideo_son (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Plug identification help? (chee16vgti)*

question for the gurus
specs
motor out of 92 corrado
not running abs
question
the vacuum line comming off the intake manifold, at the other end is a few other smaller vacumm lines comming off of it what are those and how should i go about getting vacuum to the brake booster?


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Plug identification help? (Hideo_son)*

in the right side on the intake mani there is a big outlet for the booster, there is also a small one that should go straight to the fuel pressure regulator.
the big one goes all the way to the brake booster, you can get one of a VR and then get the other end (check valve and the fitting to your brake booster) and just mate the two.
or just get a complete VR one. you might have to extend it a little.
which other vacum lines are you asking about?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Plug identification help? (BiSiE)*

usually off the check valve you will have your heater controls and usually cap the other one.


----------



## Hideo_son (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Plug identification help? (bonesaw)*

hey thanks for the info guys. the other vacuum lines looks like they may be for the cruise control ... i think. but one of them goes to the isv stuffs near the throttle body.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_Is there any mention in this thread for those who have been following about using a Euro van clutch setup to get around the hrydaulic clutch?

anyone?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

you can get the acuator, a bracket needs to be made, and you can use a cable off a honda but it it really long. for what all the real parts cost i dont see why someone wouldnt just get the hydraulic clutch stuff.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Great reference thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keeps me from asking busy people lots of questions


----------



## porterave (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Just trying to clairify.
The Corrado lower rad support (rad half), with a Corrado VR6 rad, will all fit perfectly, but does it mount to the top of the rad support, like a stock MK2? Like with the L brackets that bolt to the top of the rad support?
Also, can I use MK3 fans on a Corrado rad?
Thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (porterave)*

you dont need the corrado rad half you can use the mk2 one with the corrado rad. the L brackets up top work. you can use mk3 fans but you will need to trim the bottom of the shroud. mount them up and you will see where you need to cut.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I'm a little confused on the steering setup. I want to use my A2 column with the VR rack (from a 98 GTI) I read that I need to use the U joint from the A3, I took the U joint off the rack and I dont see how this will bolt up. I'll try and take a pic later tonight of what I have but I must be missing something.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

all u joints are the same on the steering column side. the a3 ones do unbolt into 2 pieces


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok so maybe I gotta get up under the dash and take it off the column then? Cuz I unbolted a 13mm bolt so I could pull the subframe and rack outta the car. There was like this square shim/mount piece that bolted on to the u joint. So maybe I am missing something up in the column


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re:*

Can you remove both the AC compressor and the PS pump?
Anyone running a manual rack?


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: (OttawaG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OttawaG60* »_Can you remove both the AC compressor and the PS pump?

yes

_Quote, originally posted by *OttawaG60* »_Anyone running a manual rack?

yes just use a A2 steering rack and match the tie rods to the a-arms your using


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_
yes
yes just use a A2 steering rack and match the tie rods to the a-arms your using

Do you know the part number or length of belt needed?
Are there any pulley changes, or just remove PS/AC pumps and use a shorter belt?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (OttawaG60)*

its a honda accord 6 rib belt. 6 rib 43.5 inches long Gates number k060435
6PK1115
just take PS and AC off.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm also thinking of removine PS, lines and pump, as well as ac. i have a steering wheel thats a hair bigger than that on a go-kart. and i 've got 15's. would it be too much work as a daily to not have PS?


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

with a go cart steering wheel and a vr up front







probably...
I had a neon without a PS and it was a pain in the anus, specially to parallel park. it's not bad for driving a round.
can you use a PS rack with nothing hooked up to it? will it wear it out or anything?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (BiSiE)*

it sucks but not horrible. if you leave the PS rack it will run dry and **** up soon enough, but i ran no lines for over a year without a problem. you could also loop the lines with a little fluid.


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*!!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap...*

What I've got is a MK2 VR6 swap from a Corrado into a '86 Golf. The problem that I have is everything works but the gauge cluster. It runs, drives, the exterior lights work, as do the interior. But the only things working on the cluster are the dash lights, the high beam and directional indicators, and the clock. It is a CE2 MK2 cluster and I would think it would just be plug and play. Right? The MFA, Alt. light, water temp. gauge, oil pressure light, fuel gauge, and tach. are not working. The same things happen when I put in the gauge cluster out of the donar car too. Please help me figure out whats going on or what I forgot to plug in.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (DEF Vdubs)*

e2 to d8 use the corrado.passat cluster with the corrado/passat wiring or get mk3 wiring and mk3 vr6 cluster.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

question about what size septanie belt i need for a non A/C an non powersteering vr?


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_question about what size septanie belt i need for a non A/C an non powersteering vr? 

I think a 43.5" is right for no power steering and A/C delete. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I will check tonight and let you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (DEF Vdubs)*

6 rib 43.5 inches long Gates number k060435
6PK1115


----------



## RonWhite30311 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

I am still waiting on someone to give me a thread to where a MK4 12V VR6 has been successfully swapped into a MK2 (preferrably turboed)! Any suggestions??? I have looked everywhere!!!


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_6 rib 43.5 inches long Gates number k060435
6PK1115

thanks both of you..


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*

I have a 92 gti with a MK3 cluster running on a swap from a 92 corrado. how do i get the MFA to work? I know i need a stalk from a car that had one but what else is involved. i need to replace the stalk since the conacts for the turn signals are bad. car was originally an 8v


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (VEE-DUBBER)*

there is a 4 pin harness that goes from V to the stalks. the rest should all be still wired in the engine harness. oil temp air temp and then the rest of the stuff comes from the ECU.
as to the mk4 12v question, it is not plug and play like the mk3 is. you can use the mk4 motor and change over the intake manifold, exhuast manifold and a few other things and use the mk3 wiring.


----------



## RonWhite30311 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

CAN I OWN THIS PAGE???

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_there is a 4 pin harness that goes from V to the stalks. the rest should all be still wired in the engine harness. oil temp air temp and then the rest of the stuff comes from the ECU.
as to the mk4 12v question, it is not plug and play like the mk3 is. you can use the mk4 motor and change over the intake manifold, exhuast manifold and a few other things and use the mk3 wiring.

Do you have a place you can send me to? I am drawing a blank as far as the Vortex goes... I got the motor for $100 and the car for $300!!! This is too good to pass up for a swap project... I know it has been done... Even boosted... This project has the capacity to be a barn burner and i am running into roadblock after roadblock on it! What gives? I wanna run standalone regardless...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (RonWhite30311)*

the head and block are the same as a mk3, you need to get the mk3 style mounts. if you are going standalone the easiest way is to get a mk3 obd1 manifold and throttle body. you can then use the coilpack you got or another depending on the standalone. everythning depends on if you are going boosted or not. you can easily make the mk4 motor into a mk3 one. if you are using standalone you can use the mk3 or mk4 or GM sensors. some of the mk3/mk4 are the same.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_there is a 4 pin harness that goes from V to the stalks. 
 V?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (VEE-DUBBER)*

spot V on the fuse panel.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

bonesaw , vr thread guru


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_bonesaw , vr thread guru

Ditto on that, once my car is running and good to go it will all be due to him answering my questions no matter how confused I get or how dumb the question he always answers and sticks with me until I get it. I hope to run into him at some car shows just to thank him in person and buy him some














.


----------



## RonWhite30311 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

Me too... I hope this swap can be as painless as possible since I have more questions than answers...
More MK4 12V VR6 tech tips please...


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

yeahton have we ment before. your sn looks fimilar.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_yeahton have we ment before. your sn looks fimilar. 

Yes we have I purchased a big door from you about a year ago still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Back on topic I have all the pieces that are required for doing the o2a clutch cable conversion but it seems like you need a honda clutch cable or something I have the vw one it calls for from the setup will this not work? I aggree this does need to be addressed in this FAQ if you search for it alot of the pictures are missing.


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

This thread has lots of good info, read about every damn page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am about to start a mk2 vr6 swap (once I ge time to pick up the engine







) Its an OBDII vr6 with new chains, guides, and clutch. The engine is being pulled from mk3 jetta which used to be a 2.0. I am getting the engine with the 2.9 subframe still on and tranny still on. Will I be able to remove my engine/subframe and put this right in its place? Im gonna be staying 4 lug too.


----------



## 8VDualRounds (Mar 8, 2004)

This thread has lots of good info, read about every damn page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am about to start a mk2 vr6 swap (once I ge time to pick up the engine







) Its an OBDII vr6 with new chains, guides, and clutch. The engine is being pulled from mk3 jetta which used to be a 2.0. I am getting the engine with the 2.0 subframe still on and tranny still on. Will I be able to remove my engine/subframe and put this right in its place? Im gonna be staying 4 lug too.


_Modified by 8VDualRounds at 6:56 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (8VDualRounds)*

not sure but i think the mk3 subframe will not work.. i know a corrado subframe bolts right up to the mk2 frame..
iam doing a mk2 vr swap! what gage cluster can i use with the mk2 dash with corrado wiring? also i dont have a speedo cable hole anymore. got rid of it. anyway i can use the corrado cluster with the mk2 dash. without making it look like crap?


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

From the front page:
_Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup
_
Has anyone used the G60 Corrado one successfully? If so, which rad/fan setup?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (OttawaG60)*

the main page has alot of mis information. if you use a corrado rad you can use the mk2 rad crossmember. then trim the bottom of mk3 fans so they fit. if you use passat you can use the passat crossmember.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

more misinformation. all mk3 rear subframes are the same. you will have to use passat/corrado stuff for the front.
MOUNT make sure with the wiring, whatever guage cluster you use, you use the proper wiring for the cluster.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

Car is running fine. Just have a couple small issues
#1 Fans are getting power as soon as I connect the battery. I am using a Corrado VR6 fan harness. I have unplugged the thermoswitch on the rad and unplugged the large plug off the fan control box. But they still run. 
#2 What is this plug?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (westcoastjay)*

fan problem could be the controller or fan switch. 
that connector is not needed. AC ****


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

what do you suggest bonesaw(vr guru) for gage cluster.. for the mk2 dash.. any pics of how a corrado looks in a mk2 dash?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_what do you suggest bonesaw(vr guru) for gage cluster.. for the mk2 dash.. any pics of how a corrado looks in a mk2 dash? 

I know I am not bonesaw, but I did see a picture where a guy had modified the trim that goes around the cluster/ac controls/radio. Where the 2 rows of 3 switches(hazard fog rear defrost and 3 dummy) and the brake light warning) a guy had trimed the 2 closes to the cluster so he only had 2 rows of 4 places for switches to go and it looked factory never heard how he did it but looked ery professional.
Here is a link to some pics but none of them are the car that I was refering to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2379012



_Modified by YEAHTOM at 6:53 AM 6-5-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

your options are passat/corrado cluster and modifying the bezel. you will need the cluster wiring to go with the cluster. or mk3 vr6 cluster. with mk3 vr6 cluster wiring to match your harness, obd1, obd2. you will need to modify the inside brackets a little and the bottom of the cluster may be hard to see while sitting all the way back. i have always used the mk3 cluster unless i swapped a corrado dash becuase i feel like modifying the bezel is too much work for me. i dont get along with plastic very well.
with the MK3 cluster you can use obd1 or 2 it does not matter. what is different is if you have obd1 wiring the connector for the turns on the cluster and the MFA are two seperate connectors and on obd2 harness it is all in 1. so it needs to match your engine harness or you need to cut and splice. 


_Modified by bonesaw at 11:15 AM 6-5-2007_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

I forget which wires but bone dont they arlso have to jump a couple of wires to use the mk3 cluster?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_fan problem could be the controller or fan switch. 
that connector is not needed. AC ****

Thanks man. 
There was a black two pin plug that came through the firewall that had a Red/White and Red in it. The pins were not parallel they were at right angles to each other. I assumed they were both powers. Where do these go?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (westcoastjay)*

e2 to d8. west coast please take a pic


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_I know I am not bonesaw, but I did see a picture where a guy had modified the trim that goes around the cluster/ac controls/radio. Where the 2 rows of 3 switches(hazard fog rear defrost and 3 dummy) and the brake light warning) a guy had trimed the 2 closes to the cluster so he only had 2 rows of 4 places for switches to go and it looked factory never heard how he did it but looked ery professional.
Here is a link to some pics but none of them are the car that I was refering to http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2379012
thanks an sorry yeahtom... 
_Modified by YEAHTOM at 6:53 AM 6-5-2007_


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_bonesaw , vr thread guru

haha bonesaw, vr thread bone head is more like it!!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (turbodub)*

**** man you are on top of it. I ued to think i knew a thing or two about the vr swap but hell you have my ass kicked.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (SLC4ME)*

can't figure out some wires in my 92 gti w/a 92 Corrado VR. Car has been fine up until 2 days ago. i picked this thing up only a week and a half ago in San Diego. So the fuel pump relay has been clicking. obviously it's on it's way out. it died on me while driving home from work. made a jumper, worked for a few minutes. got another relay. it worked for a couple hours, then it went dead. replaced the fuse at the same time too. 
so i tore apart the fusebox to see if there was something in there that shouldn't be causing a short of somesort. few little things metal pieces came out that looked like the end of a rivet. so now i have evreything plugged back in except coming off the J plug there is a yellow wire with a single black connector, don't know where it goes.
and from the E plug there is a large yellow wire that is broken, but i remember tearing it apart that the wire was jammed somewhere onto a pin in the box. shotty swap? i think so. i have the car cranking again but it cranks really fast. i hope i didn't fry the ECU tearing stuff apart.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_haha bonesaw, vr thread bone head is more like it!!

if you sir knew anything, an had any respect you would punch yourself in the temple muiltple times.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*

what e brake cables can i use for the mk2 vr swap into a golf gti? with a rear disc conversion.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*

I think it matters on what style emergency brake lever you are using, the 90-92 style the emergency brake cables are no longer available from volkswagen the part number was 1GM 609 721 but if you use the 89 and later brake lever you can still get those and the part number is 191-609-721-A hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have also read that you can use corrado e-cables but you have to modify them somehow.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

nobody can help me? i only have a mk3 bentley here. ordered the mk2 and corrado one, but i need this car going, i drive my car for work!


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_what e brake cables can i use for the mk2 vr swap into a golf gti? with a rear disc conversion. 

doesn't it seem obvious to use the cables from a gti of the same year that came with rear disc?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
doesn't it seem obvious to use the cables from a gti of the same year that came with rear disc?

Aggred, but if it is a 90-92 they are no longer available from VW you would have to get them aftermarket carquest napa somewhere like that, but some people insist on using vw cables but to each his own.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

are you on crack? they still make the ebrake cables. maybe your dealer is just retarded. no dealer actually orders these from VW. call adirondack germanautoparts.com and tell them what car with what rear brakes and they will give you the right ones.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_are you on crack? they still make the ebrake cables. maybe your dealer is just retarded. no dealer actually orders these from VW. call adirondack germanautoparts.com and tell them what car with what rear brakes and they will give you the right ones.

Whats the part number then? For a 92 vw golf gti 16v rear e-brake cable?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
Whats the part number then? For a 92 vw golf gti 16v rear e-brake cable?


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ call adirondack germanautoparts.com and tell them what car with what rear brakes and they will give you the right ones.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (The Hater)*

I just would like to get some oem vw ones, the aftermarket ones I keep getting never fit right since vw is still making them whats the part number, thats all I am asking for?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

i am telling you call germanautoparts. that is what i and many have always done. they are very knowledgeable and they get you the right ones.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i am telling you call germanautoparts. that is what i and many have always done. they are very knowledgeable and they get you the right ones.

Sweet will do







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (westcoastjay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *westcoastjay* »_Car is running fine. Just have a couple small issues
#1 Fans are getting power as soon as I connect the battery. I am using a Corrado VR6 fan harness. I have unplugged the thermoswitch on the rad and unplugged the large plug off the fan control box. But they still run. 
#2 What is this plug?









Back on topic

Can you tell what the partnumber is the 10 digits under the word germany are?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (YEAHTOM)*

someone please clear up this bad bit of news I heard today. A friend told me that a subframe from a A3 GTI VR will NOT bolt into my A2, saying that only 2 of the 4 bolts will line up. I'm assuming he is confused with the front cross member perhaps. I know what it says in the initial post but I just need to hear it from someone that has first hand knowledge if possible. 
I also noticed that when taking my subframe off the A2 that the bolts holding it in where 18mm while the ones on the A3 were 17mm. (I think) does it matter which I use? I'm assuming the 18mm ones.
One last thing, my friend also mentioned something about getting the steel ring around the crank pulley punched off, this way they didn't have to bang a dent in the frame rail. Can anyone confirm this? Since I will be running Neuspeed underdrive pulley's I'm assuming I can get away without denting the frame rail as wel.
thanks



_Modified by 5_Cent at 9:37 PM 6-7-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (5_Cent)*

the rear subframe from any mk3 will work. the 4 bolts will line up but there will be two in the way back that arent used on a mk2.
if you run underdrive pullies you can get away without banging the framerail but it is super close. cant even squeeze a **** hair between.
YEAHTOM any reason you need that part number?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_
YEAHTOM any reason you need that part number?

I previously worked at a dealership and I still have some credit from parts that I returned that I didn't need from them, thats why I wanted the part number, they and another dealership both say they are no longer available I thought they were messing with me but there is no part number listed for any rear disc on a mexico made gti, they list one but it only fits the begining of 89, we also looked on a microfiche and thats how I came up with the 1GM-609-721 part number which is obsolete and no longer listed on etka anywhere. Seems pretty wack but if the guys you listed can get some that work I would be happy it suxs not being able to depend on the e-brake working or not http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the rear subframe from any mk3 will work. the 4 bolts will line up but there will be two in the way back that arent used on a mk2.
if you run underdrive pullies you can get away without banging the framerail but it is super close. cant even squeeze a **** hair between.
YEAHTOM any reason you need that part number?

as always thanks bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe I will give that frame rail a wack just for the heck of it. I can't wait to get this done!


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (5_Cent)*

another plug question!
My tach doesnt work; according to the previous owner, it used to. I think i traced these plugs to the mk3 instrument cluster. All the other gauges work, just not the tach.
Are these plugs needed/related to the tach?








did the purple/white plug into here?








what's this?








and this?


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (b1m2x3)*

so i have a complete 92-93 SLC and a 89 shell.. one question i have is.. Do i have to Notch the Frame ? i am running underdrive pullies
also is there anything wrong with usinging all the corrado wireing and relayharness as the car i have is a shell only no CE2 in it.. dont even have tail light harness.?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (b1m2x3)*

those purple are for MFA. none of those have anything to do with your tach.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (kombi)*

you dont notch the frame rail you bang it in a bit. about 5 posts up i told someone else you can run the underdrive pullies without hitting framerail it is just really tight. do people not read? 
you can use the corrado wiring but you will have a lot of extra stuff in your tail end harness. plus do you really want corrado electrical gremlins invading your car?


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

i dont read all 38 pages


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (kombi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kombi* »_so i have a complete 92-93 SLC and a 89 shell.. one question i have is.. Do i have to Notch the Frame ? i am running underdrive pullies
also is there anything wrong with usinging all the corrado wireing and relayharness as the car i have is a shell only no CE2 in it.. dont even have tail light harness.?

you wont have to beat the frame in but i still would. Ive ran underdruve pulleys on all of my mk2vr's and have beat it in anyways. Without it you can barey change the belt. 
are you planning on running everything corrado on the inside? like dash and such? 
i would propably search on here for a ce2 golf/gti harness for the rear of the car it wont be that much money and it will save you hacking up the harness.


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_those purple are for MFA. none of those have anything to do with your tach.

what colors should i be looking for for the tach?


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_
you wont have to beat the frame in but i still would. Ive ran underdruve pulleys on all of my mk2vr's and have beat it in anyways. Without it you can barey change the belt. 
are you planning on running everything corrado on the inside? like dash and such? 
i would propably search on here for a ce2 golf/gti harness for the rear of the car it wont be that much money and it will save you hacking up the harness.


ya im going to run everything... going to try and get the factory alarm and such working..
IS the Sunroof larger on a Corrado? might do some Grafting to get my Glass moonroof in there too


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (kombi)*

got my wiring figured out. so i plug in the ECU, then battery, go to start the car and i just hear a click like something blew, and my odo and clock go blank. gas and coolant gauges or twitching from empty to 1/4 (or a little past 160) on the gauges. did my ECU get toasted? im stumped and i drive for work and now they are going to charge me $50 a day i can't drive my route. Bull****


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (b1m2x3)*

hahaa your tach wire is one of the many white wires from your cluster wiring. what cluster wiring are you using and what cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (VEE-DUBBER)*

sounds like the ECU blew. check to make sure pin 1 is getting ground. if there is no ground at pin 1 ECU usually pops.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*

ECU was my suspect but was hoping it wasn't. a little harder to find a Dizzy corrado ECU. 95 mk3 cluster and wiring


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (VEE-DUBBER)*

does anyone have the write up on how to convert the CE1 16V cluster to Vr6 tach pulses?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (westcoastjay)*

you need a tach converter.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you need a tach converter.

apparently not, as long as it is a CE1 16V with 8000rpm tach you can make a modification to the tach to read 6cyl pulses


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (The Hater)*

I am using a 92 corrado engine harness/ ac harness I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the back of the fuse panel with the plugs in each spot. I have both bentlys for both cars and everything is matching up fine but I have a fear of catching my car on fire or frying the ecm if anyone could post a picture that would be great thanks.
I also wanted to know if I will have to install a shock tower sensor for the anti theft system, I do not plan on using any of the system other then using the parts in order to make the car run.
Thanks again to anyone who can help.


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_hahaa your tach wire is one of the many white wires from your cluster wiring. what cluster wiring are you using and what cluster?

ugh








as far as i can see, its a cluster/wiring from the same 94 passat the motor came out of...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (kombi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kombi* »_

ya im going to run everything... going to try and get the factory alarm and such working..
IS the Sunroof larger on a Corrado? might do some Grafting to get my Glass moonroof in there too

Ive heard of someone using an early audi moonroof i dont know if its true or not


----------



## Hideo_son (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (SLC4ME)*

question for the gurus ..... 
i got my swap almost done .... the only thing i have to do is to hook up the vaccuum to the non-abs booster. how have you guys done this? i know where the line is comming off the intake mani. and at the end is three smaller vaccuum lines ... one that goes to the isv and the other 2 i assume go to the cruise control altho i could be wrong. the swap came out of an abs car if that helps. pics would be great too. 
thanks all







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: !!HELP!! CE2 Cluster Problems in MK2 VR6 Swap... (Hideo_son)*

goes from the intake manifold to the booster. one usually goes to the heater controls off the check valve and the other gets capped. then there is a small line that goes to the FPR. sometimes there are solinoids littered in the engine bay.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

here's a question that should be easy to answer: i removed all of the ac stuff when i was running my 16v, and i don't want to put it back in on the 12v. i haven't found a removal kit for it though, so do i just have to get rid of the compressor and get a different belt?


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_here's a question that should be easy to answer: i removed all of the ac stuff when i was running my 16v, and i don't want to put it back in on the 12v. i haven't found a removal kit for it though, so do i just have to get rid of the compressor and get a different belt?

Yes, Just remove the compressor and then get the correct belt, part number is below.
7PK1290


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

perfect. thanks.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Wiring*

First wiring question.
Wiring is going alot better then I anticipated since I did not have a complete donor car my harness has nothing labeled. My question is I have a harness coming through the firewall the I can find only 1 connection for. There are 4 seperate connectors all which are in the first picture. These are all ac related some run to the fan control module and other fan/ac related places There are as followed 
4 pin brown connector with these color wires
Red with yellow tracer/ Solid green/ Green with yellow tracer/ Solid Black
2 pin blue connector with these color wires 
Brown with white tracer/ Black with red tracer*(this is the only one I can find a home for and even the connector for it whis is blue and has identical wires is not going into the fuse panel it runs back out to the engine which is kinda wierd) 
2 pin brown connector with these color wires
Single red wire nothing in other pin
2 pin black connector with these color wires 
Black with yellow tracer/ Red with white tracer
See Picture Below








The four pin brown harness coming through the firewall has simular wires that are running to the resistor but the harness for the resistor is 5 pin which I also do not have a connector for I am assuming there is an order to connect these together. The 5 pin from the resistor has these wires.
1 solid green
1 solid green
1 red with a black tracer
1 solid black
1yellow with a red tracer.
See Picture Below








If any one can shed some light on this I would really appreciate it, this is my first vr swap with a car that isn't coil pack so if I am doing something wrong please let me know. In the past i haven't had to use these.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 1:54 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

thanks for the pics but none is needed.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_thanks for the pics but none is needed.

Sweet hope this saves someone else alot of time


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

Shifter Cables. My cables are coming out right near my exhaust down pipe I was wondering what everyone was doing to protect them from the heat of the down pipe, there is some rubber that seems to have already started to melt from the previous vehicle it came out of. Is there a shield or something factory I can buy?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

can I run a 021 906 258j ECU when the one pulled from my car was 258p both ECU's are from a dist. VR6.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

zip tie to steering rack.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (VEE-DUBBER)*

you shouldnt have a problem as long as they are both for a dizzy car.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_zip tie to steering rack.








Was the only thing I could think of, other then some header wrap I had laying around, but that wouldn't hold it away from the down pipe, just protect it.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_







Was the only thing I could think of, other then some header wrap I had laying around, but that wouldn't hold it away from the down pipe, just protect it.

I think they come with some sort of shield from factory... i will double check next time i'm under there...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (BiSiE)*

they do, they have a couple things protecting it but it doesnt work if the lines are touching 1000 degree down pipe.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

so i figured my issues out. it was my ignition coil. the resistance was like 6x higher than it should be. still anytime the ignition is in the on position the fuel pump relay clicks non stop and now none of my gauges work. 95 cluster. the clock and odo work but no coolant, rpm, fuel. it worked before.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (VEE-DUBBER)*

BTW talking about ignition coil, Would i also need a VR6 ignition coil???







That's what I didn't recieve from my swap.


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

so today i changed my spark plugs, and my tach went from being pinned at 8k, to jiggling above the clock.
that mean anything? haha.
according to the p/o it used to work...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Wiring (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_BTW talking about ignition coil, Would i also need a VR6 ignition coil???








That's what I didn't recieve from my swap.









i've been told the 2.0L coil is the same. that's what i threw on my car today and it runs great


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Wiring (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_so i figured my issues out. it was my ignition coil. the resistance was like 6x higher than it should be. still anytime the ignition is in the on position the fuel pump relay clicks non stop and now none of my gauges work. 95 cluster. the clock and odo work but no coolant, rpm, fuel. it worked before.

anybody? bonesaw what is your oppinion on this subject?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (VEE-DUBBER)*

the ecm controls the ecu relay. is e2 to d8 jumped?


----------



## bonjrooksVR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

i've got a 95 vr passat radiator and put the lower motor mount and radiator supports right in my golf with no problem but the upper radiator support has like 2" of gap between it and the radiator so can i slap the a2 stock lower radiator support back in? I know it will sit the radiator higher but will it work and what lower hose do i use?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

I have a 96 obd 2 harness from an automatic Passat. Other than the reverse lights what needs to be changed or added to make it work? I have the reverse switch and wiper wires from a B3 harness, Anyway theres an 8 wire plug for the automatic with a black and black with blue stripe which are the reverse light wires in it, do I need any of the other 5 wires?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (bonjrooksVR)*

if you use the mk2 support you will need to make mounts or change to corrado rad and hoses. just make a mount for the passat stuff,
as for the auto wiring, take pics, its prob not needed.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

Got everything wired up and no fuel pump, doesn't prime or anything if anyone has any ideas of what to look for let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can jump the relay and it turns on, I also have these wires at the back of the fuse panel with no homes
OK here are the wires I have no homes for
Brown connector with black wire with yellow tracer 1 pin
Yellow connector with black wire with yellow tracer 1 pin
Blue connector with blue wire with white tracer 1 pin
Red connector with red and yellow tracer 1 pin
Brown connector with grey wire with white tracer and a solid yellow wire 2 pin
yellow connector with blue wire with red tracer and a solid green wire 2 pin
I think the red connector with the red wire with yellow tracer should go into y1 but there is no way that connecter fits that hole does that mean I should cut it off and put a flat terminal connector on the end of it and plug it in?

I also do not have the radiator or fans hooked up and there is no coolant in the car none of this should make a diffrence I just want you to have the entire picture. I also have no instrument cluster plugged in.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

OK this is what I did
I looked at the wire diagram for about 2 hours and figure my single red connector had to go into Y1 even though it didn't fit I cut the end off and plugged it into Y1 and fuel pump worked and is good to go now.
After that I had no spark so I went back though 
No spark







went though and inspected every connector and sensor on the car still nothing started to inspect the coil and distributor still nothing I had power going into the coil but could not get the coil wire to arch on any metal so I replaced the coil with part number 6N0 905 104 from a 2.0l ABA and :-D fired right up on the first try it was a great feeling to hear it run considering I had never done timming chains so I was afraid I messed something up in there but all is good and running more info and pics to come. I will reassure anyone who has any doubt about bonesaw and his skill, he has never even seen my car and just through him telling me to check for different things and me explaining what results I got, he finally recommended changing the coil and now the car runs and runs very well














thanks again bonesaw more pics and info to come


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

Does anyone know what brake booster hose you can use, the one that goes from the intake manifold to the brake booster. I have the one for the passat but it is capped off on the end and will not plug into the brake booster.


----------



## VR-Madness (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*

ok have car running, need to get tach working. have the purple and white one pin in engine harnees, can i splice in to the cluster harness?? if soo what plug? everything else works!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (VR-Madness)*

purple white is for MFA not tach.


----------



## VR-Madness (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

so what wire do i need to jump to get tach working


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (VR-Madness)*

Here is the brake booster hose the came on my swap and below is what I need it to plug into. It seems like I would need a hose from a non ABS car or is there something I have to make in order for it to work?








Needs to go into this 










_Modified by YEAHTOM at 12:10 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Wiring (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Here is the brake booster hose the came on my swap and below is what I need it to plug into. It seems like I would need a hose from a non ABS car or is there something I have to make in order for it to work?








Needs to go into this 









_Modified by YEAHTOM at 12:10 PM 6-19-2007_

Grind the end off and then splice on another piece from a mk2


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (westcoastjay)*

Sweet thanks for the response http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

ok here is the connector, I know the black and black with blue stripe in it are for the reverse lights, do I need to jump any of the others for a neutral or park safety switch or something?







[/URL]
It has a solid yellow, a yellow with red stripe, a blue with yellow stripe, a green with black and a brown with black stripe in the plug as well as the 2 wires for the reverse lights
also the harness had a separate harness for the door locks/alarm which I didn't bother with since I am going to put an auto loc remote entry locking system on and delete the vacuum pump and locks as its leaking anyway and close to burning out. think anything else will need jumped? there is no big red wire to the alarm brain like the mk3 harness, it the same one used in this but an automatic : http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...=5880. I am using the matching A/C fan control module harness since I relocated my components and lines. 


_Modified by all-starr-me at 10:49 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## bonjrooksVR (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you use the mk2 support you will need to make mounts or change to corrado rad and hoses. just make a mount for the passat stuff,

what do you mean by making mounts for the passat stuff....


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (bonjrooksVR)*

ok so i tried to search but im not finding exactly what i am looking for though i know its out there...
on the swap what needs to be done to the motor mounts? if i use a solid front say BBM or something How much needs to be shaved?
or even BFI ones.. i am using full Corrado Front and rear subframes


----------



## 1cleanmk2 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: Wiring (kombi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kombi* »_ok so i tried to search but im not finding exactly what i am looking for though i know its out there...
on the swap what needs to be done to the motor mounts? if i use a solid front say BBM or something How much needs to be shaved?
or even BFI ones.. i am using full Corrado Front and rear subframes 

I'm running mk2 front and rear sub-frames with a BBM solid front mount, bfi poly trans. mount, and an early style rear mount with a poly insert. So far it feels great. There was a little cutting and welding needed on the bracket to get the solid front mount to fit right. Not sure if this helps you, I know the Corrado stuff is different. Good luck!


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (1cleanmk2)*

ive got a full uncut obd2 vr wire harness complete car front to back out of a 97 gti looking to trade for a obd1harness for my swap i would prefer local swap im by allentown pa also i got pics lmk


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (all-starr-me)*

Ok, I've got this black power connector with 2 wires: 








one large and one small red with black. Do I jump these? do I put a single connector on the big one and plug it into my ignition switch wire? what do I do with the small wire then? the small one goes back to white connector while the big one goes to the starter. keep in mind I am deleting the alarm/locking sytem and putting in an aftermarket one.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (jetta1986)*

This is a wired unknown leftover wire from a obd2 mk3 vr
Anyone know what it is or for???
















And how bout this one? it seems like it runs between the firewall.


















_Modified by chee16vgti at 10:52 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (chee16vgti)*

mk3 stuff dont worry about it.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Wiring (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_
Wipers?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (kombi)*

could that be for the fuel pump??


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

completely different subject, could i just switch mounts on the front crossmember to the mk3 style? i was told by the local vw junkyard man that this could work. wot u think?


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

wondering if any one can hook me up with a PDF or some thing for the engine wiring diagrams from a obdI dizzy corrado motor.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_completely different subject, could i just switch mounts on the front crossmember to the mk3 style? i was told by the local vw junkyard man that this could work. wot u think?

no, the motor would sit way too high. the vr subframes drop the motor down lower.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

if i just get a cowled hood.... just kiddin. thanks


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

Been searching to no avail.What size belt are people running without power steering but with ac?Thanks


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (jetmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetmk2* »_Been searching to no avail.What size belt are people running without power steering but with ac?Thanks









You can actually get a VW belt for running power steering with no ac the part number is 021-145-933-C you should also be able to call a parts store and see if they can cross reference that part number for you or here is the size of the belt as listed on etka 24,92-1290mm


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

so i have my motor in and running it sounds great.. i have a issue though.. The milage and MAF powers up but i have no tach. speedo fuel
wth? any ideas


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (kombi)*

having a problem jst got my car back.. looks awsome btw..
my audi 2 pistion calipers rub on my zimmermen 11'3 rotors!!!! 
so iam going to 11 inch rotors, i think that should work without rubbing. you think?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (MOUNT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MOUNT* »_having a problem jst got my car back.. looks awsome btw..
my audi 2 pistion calipers rub on my zimmermen 11'3 rotors!!!! 
so iam going to 11 inch rotors, i think that should work without rubbing. you think? 

the Girling 60 dual piston calipers are 10.9" on the carriers so the 11" are a perfect fit.
Now what do I do with this plug?: 

Its the only plug I don't have matched up, do I have to jump the wires in it? I've got no crank and I feel this is why but I'm not sure where it goes.


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I ran the wiring for my VR6 motor today, and I saw that one of the wires is cut. Its coming from one of clear/white plugs that go to the back of the fuse box and are for the engine compartment.
Its a thicker wire than most; I'd estimate maybe 12 gauge or so (thats a very rough estimate ).
Anyone know off hand what I'm talking about and/or what it does?
I'll snap a picture and figure out which plug and terminal tomorrow.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*

ok so I put a fuse in my connector and it cranks now, Great.

_Quote, originally posted by *FlyersFn32* »_I ran the wiring for my VR6 motor today, and I saw that one of the wires is cut. Its coming from one of clear/white plugs that go to the back of the fuse box and are for the engine compartment.
Its a thicker wire than most; I'd estimate maybe 12 gauge or so (thats a very rough estimate ).
Anyone know off hand what I'm talking about and/or what it does?
I'll snap a picture and figure out which plug and terminal tomorrow.


Is that thicker wire the red with green stripe one? it usually goes to the alarm brain, just splice it back into the thick red with black stripe, I'm sure someone will chime in with where it needs to connect to.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

thanks i found this all out today when i talked to a few friends who know alot more than i do.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

on early cars the alarm box is hardwired. just need to bypass it by connecting the two thick wires. the guy with no speedo/tach E2 to D8.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok so question... My Blinker and wiper stalks do not fit behind my steering wheel... there from a corrado and my steering colum is from a 88ish GTi it has the Tilt colum.. What year colum can i use that will Mate to the 88gti steering rack and also accept the corrado stalks kkeeping Tilt colum?
i just dont get why it wont fit behind i know it dosnt bolt up but i would of been ok with it semi loose for now.... not on the floor next to me... it sucks..
or i there a Blinker/wiper stalk i can switch tohat will fit on the GTI colum?
BTW i got it on the freeway last night... runs a bit rich since its chipped for a 276 cam and the cam/springs are sitting on my seat but damn it was fun..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (kombi)*

you can change jsut the ignition switch and ignition switch housing.


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

it still seems like the stalks will not sit deep enough but then they would mount up... Also if i change the Ignition housing.. there i no were for the corrado ignition housing to meet up.. and bolt on.. there different


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (kombi)*

it has to be a mk2 ce2 ignition housing and switch 90-92


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok ill try that.. see if it works.. i hope so ... sucks having that laying around..


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I don't seem to have a plug in D, it must have been on the automatic or ABS harness I took out. I jumped a single pin to it and now I have pwer to my guages but no tach. whats up with that? Does it have to do with the auto - manual conversion or did I miss some thing else.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

D plug is for accessories. power win locks etc. even if your car didnt have any it still had the connector.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I must have thrown it out with my automatic harness, I had to cut it out of the car so it wasn't much good anyway. Off to the yard to find one, any ideas on the tach? its a 93 corrado guage cluster and it worked before I did the wiring.


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

is it pinned at 7.5k or whatever? Mine is... It jiggles sometimes when i floor it. I can't figure it out


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

Dose OBD2 use the relay 109?? or is it just for OBD1???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

no ecu reLay on obd2


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

cannot find the part number for the VW wiring repair kit to jump E2 to D8. nowhere on this forum and nowhere online can I find it. called the dealer and they were no help because there is so many kits they have.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

got the car back earlier in the week. getting the engine in today . wish me luck.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

its here on vortex somewhere. ill find it later.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

alright, clutch time. do i HAVE to swap clusters to accomidate the hydrolic clutch, or can i just modify my current clutch to hold a piston????


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

you either need to change to a passat/corrado pedal cluster and appropriate master and slave cyl and get a non abs clutch master bracket or you need to get the clutch cable actuator and fab a bracket and get a ridiculously long cable and use existing pedal cluster.


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b1m2x3* »_is it pinned at 7.5k or whatever? Mine is... It jiggles sometimes when i floor it. I can't figure it out









any ideas anyone?


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

sweet so the cluster and everything is working.. had to replace the coil.. anyone know why i might be getting slight missing when i am giving it very light throttle.. as in if i let off.. there is no miss.. if i get on it.. there is no miss.. but sometimes when just cruising.. it misses.. now i do have my TT chip already in for my 276 cam and the cam is not in...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (kombi)*

so about that part number that i cannot find for the life of me on this site. so i can add a female pin into D in position 8. 
EDIT: got it all figured out. tach works again WOOT! now to figure out why my coolant temp gauge doesn't go above the white dashes when warmed up. already replaced the sending unit


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 2:15 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Hideo_son (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

quick question for the gurus 
im finishing my vr swap and i got it started. but the tach doesnt work. im using an a2 cluster with a g60 speedo cable. how do i get it to work?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (Hideo_son)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hideo_son* »_quick question for the gurus 
im finishing my vr swap and i got it started. but the tach doesnt work. im using an a2 cluster with a g60 speedo cable. how do i get it to work?









Speedo cable has no relation to the tach, Speedo would only run the spedometer, below is all the info on the first page. Hope it helps I think you will need a speed converter which is about 200 bucks.
* Corrado SLC and Golf/Jetta vr6: A plug-in on the wiring end ( obviously), but requires varying degrees of dash modification to fit. 
edit: Golf/Jetta clusters may require some harness mods to get the cluster working. More info courtesy of smokinjoe.
* Early (two-plug CE1) golf/jetta clusters can be modified to work, you will need: One, an *adapter harness made from the lower half of the vr6 cluster harness spliced to the two-plug early cluster harness (got all that?) This item can be purchased ready-made from Dean F at Futrell Autowerks.*
Two, you will need to drill a small hole in the back cover of the tach module - to access a variable resistor on the module, which will allow you to adjust the tach so's it reads right with the vr6 coil signal. 
NOTE: this way can be done pretty cheaply, but be aware you may have a tough time finding a usable early cluster. Also, the tach in my old car read correct at idle, but was about 8 or 900 rpm high by 4K.
*Later CE2 clusters can be used if you purchase a tach module from either Futrell or Momentum Motor Parts. Converter boxes take the digital tach signal from the vr6 coil ( couple tenths of a volt) and step it up into a signal the older tach can read. It's a lot easier to find a working CE2 cluster, so you may want to consider spending a little more up front.* 
You only have a couple options if you're running an OBD2 swap, you can either use the original cluster with a converter box, or cut your dash to accept the vr6 cluster ( or swap in the entire A3 dash).

If you choose to go with the early cluster ( cable-driven speedo) you can use a g60 Corrado speedo cable to run it.
I am no guru so this might not even help just all I know.


----------



## Hideo_son (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

thanks for the info bro.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was searching around and on some threads it says that i can jump 2 wires 
e2-d8 or something like that. will that work as well?
its an obd1 out of a 92 corrado into 88 gli. and its a single plug a2 cluster. if that helps


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (Hideo_son)*

You won't be able to use that cluster without the converter. Your best bet would be to find an A3 cluster from a vr they are probaly the easiest to find unless you want to spend the money on the converter box. An A3 will not fit perfect in an A2 Dash but its very easy to live with. The jump you speak of will not work it only works on an A3 clusters, "I think". If you want to use your A2 cluster you will need some type of converter box. Awesome to here you got the swap done though, I am finishing mine right now, hopefully it will be done by waterfest
























_Modified by YEAHTOM at 3:17 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

im sure this has been asked before but i dont really feel like looking through all 40 pages
im using a 93 passat wiring harness in a 85 gti, who can tell me how to wire up my tail lights


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

Find a harness from a 90-92 gti and save yourself alot of trouble. But other then that you will need the A2 bently and with each wiring diagrams figure out which wire to match up. I think it would be easier just to get the harness, thats just my 2 cents. I have never seen a How-To through the VR6 FAQ on the tail lights might be somewhere else though.
*EDIT Here is a link that might help look down towards the bottom in the wiring section *
http://www.gti-vr6.net/library....html


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 4:23 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

got a few little questions i need clarified. me and a buddy are building a track car out of my 92 golf gl. completely stripped interior, down to bare metal and all that fun stuff. weve already got a parts car, a 97 jetta glx automatic. weve also got an o2a, clutch, and shifter/cables. 
1) from what i understand we can use the automatic harness and ecu, just leave off all the transmission connectors and TCM. correct?
2) can the mk3 radiator be mounted on a mk2 lower rad support?
3) mk2 front crossmember can be used with a solid motor mount?
4) if we dont want the abs which brake booster do we need? 
5) steering...whats the easiest way to setup the steering? will probably run the mk3 power rack with it looped and all power steering stuff removed.
i think thats it for now, if i think of anything else i'll post again


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

is it possible to mount the motor without denting the frame rail and still remove the pulley later? 


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_got a few little questions i need clarified. me and a buddy are building a track car out of my 92 golf gl. completely stripped interior, down to bare metal and all that fun stuff. weve already got a parts car, a 97 jetta glx automatic. weve also got an o2a, clutch, and shifter/cables. 
1) from what i understand we can use the automatic harness and ecu, just leave off all the transmission connectors and TCM. correct?
2) can the mk3 radiator be mounted on a mk2 lower rad support?
3) mk2 front crossmember can be used with a solid motor mount?
4) if we dont want the abs which brake booster do we need? 
5) steering...whats the easiest way to setup the steering? will probably run the mk3 power rack with it looped and all power steering stuff removed.
i think thats it for now, if i think of anything else i'll post again

1. Have no idea about that but why would you want all the extras of auto junk? Just get a proper setup.
2. Yes it can, but it needs modification
3. You need a VR front cross member, the mk2 one won't work.
4. You need the manual booster bracket I believe. Futrell sells them.
5. Easiest setup for steering is to use the VR rack with the A2 column. From what I have read you just need the u joint from the A3 to bolt this up and be done. Although the u joint I have seems to need slight modification to accomplish this.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 10:35 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_is it possible to mount the motor without denting the frame rail and still remove the pulley later? 


from what i read, if you dont dent the frame rail you will not be able to change the serp belt without pulling the engine. but you dont have to dent it in order to fit the engine into the bay. its just the smart way


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
from what i read, if you dont dent the frame rail you will not be able to change the serp belt without pulling the engine. but you dont have to dent it in order to fit the engine into the bay. its just the smart way

Also just from my experience you really have to put a good size dent in there I put my first dent in before I dropped the motor in I had a little bit of room but when the car was running and you hit the gas it would flex and the crank would rub on the frame rail, so I had to take the motor back out. Save yourself the trouble and beat the livin crap out of it the first time.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

does the pedal cluster out of the mk3 work in the mk2, or will we need to get a corrado or passat pedal cluster? im assuming my mk2 manual pedal cluster wont work since its a cable clutch one?


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

This may help you guys on where to message the frame rale for Serp. Belt and crank pulley clearance. I took a few shots while I did my swap.
*EDIT: BEFORE MAKING ANY BLOWS TO THE FRAME RAIL
Make sure you bolt on the fron cross member and then hammer away.*
Distance from the Brake line mount to the outer white line.
5" from the brake mount and 4" in between the two whilte lines








Distance for Crank Pulley Clearance....1/2" to be exact








Distance from the center of the rear motor mount to the outer portion of the demolition box 13.5
















Width of the area to modify the frame rail








Depth of the area











_Modified by A2brb at 4:54 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*

Nice pictures that would of helped me alot, also be aware that when you make the dent in the frame rail that you can chip the paint up pretty bad which will take it down to bare metal in some spots do something so those spots of bare metal do not rust.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Nice pictures that would of helped me alot, also be aware that when you make the dent in the frame rail that you can chip the paint up pretty bad which will take it down to bare metal in some spots do something so those spots of bare metal do not rust.

Good suggestion.
I applied POR-15 over the section shown above and then primed and painted the entire engine bay.
Take your time.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_
Take your time.

The best advice in this entire FAQ your not going to do this overnight, perfection takes time.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
The best advice in this entire FAQ your not going to do this overnight, perfection takes time.

we'll take our time, we have to pull the vr and rebuild it first. plus were poor, so we have to work as the money becomes available


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_does the pedal cluster out of the mk3 work in the mk2, or will we need to get a corrado or passat pedal cluster? im assuming my mk2 manual pedal cluster wont work since its a cable clutch one?

read the entire FAQ before asking questions like that...especially since you plan to "take your time"


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

well time is something I am really short on, my swap is being done in my parents driveway and they live in a private community and of course no one can mind their own effin business and are complaining to the board so they are threating to tow it. All I have to do is get the motor in and hook up the steering. I've totally rebuilt the subframe and steering components, changed the water pump and belt I just wanted to run a underdrive pulley and get away with not banging a dent in the frame but I am unable to get the crank pulley off so I guess I dont have a choice. Thanks for the nice pics, I hope I get it right the first time.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_well time is something I am really short on, my swap is being done in my parents driveway and they live in a private community and of course no one can mind their own effin business and are complaining to the board so they are threating to tow it. All I have to do is get the motor in and hook up the steering. I've totally rebuilt the subframe and steering components, changed the water pump and belt I just wanted to run a underdrive pulley and get away with not banging a dent in the frame but I am unable to get the crank pulley off so I guess I dont have a choice. Thanks for the nice pics, I hope I get it right the first time.

take the motor to a shop somewhere if you can and get them to just use the air tool to get the crank pulley off...underdrive pulleys are awesome, and banging in the frame rail sucks if your not willing to rattle can/fix the area after smashing it. 
If your going to bang in your frame rails, bolt up the front subframes. I had a friend who knocked the frame rail out of alignment and he wasn't able to get the subframes back on.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
If your going to bang in your frame rails, bolt up the front subframes. 

This is a must. Forgot to mention this above. I would know make any blows to the frame before the front cross member is bolted on.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (A2brb)*

god damn! thanks for the subframe tip, cuz I would have done that. no it is imperitive that I get the crank pulley off cuz the subframe is connected to the motor that is hanging from the hoist. this just got complicated.








EDIT: Maybe it will be easier to bolt up the subframe first then lay the engine on top of it? Just fishing the down pipe through there might be tricky.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 5:29 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_ Just fishing the down pipe through there might be tricky.

Will glide in like butter I did it twice in one day and never had an issue just make sure you have the cables where they obviously need to be and watch out for the brake lines from the master cylinder.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
Will glide in like butter I did it twice in one day and never had an issue just make sure you have the cables where they obviously need to be and watch out for the brake lines from the master cylinder.

thanks!! I appreciate all the good tips! I'm glad I posted in here. I thought I had it allllll figured out.








The last mystery for me is the steering, hooking the A3 VR rack up to the A2 column. Still looking for the proper U joint for this. I think I have to modify the current one to work properly.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
thanks!! I appreciate all the good tips! I'm glad I posted in here. I thought I had it allllll figured out.








The last mystery for me is the steering, hooking the A3 VR rack up to the A2 column. Still looking for the proper U joint for this. I think I have to modify the current one to work properly.

you shouldn't have to modify anything. the splines at the end of the steering column should all be the same. you just need the correct u-joint for the steering rack.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Doing another VR swap and this time using a B4 Passat VR.
Which of these plugs do I need for the fan harness?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

The only one I know for sure you will need from that group is the blue with the red wire with the black chaser/ brown wire with white chaser that has to plug into a connector with the exact same wires on it that is to run the aux water pump and you might need the white connector with the red wire I think that runs to the thermal switch in the radiator. Your fans will not run with out that plugged in I will snap a photo of mine and you can see what I have connected in a sec.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

































See if any of these help, the connector colors are diffrent but the wires are the same and thats all that matters. The wires that are plugged into nothing I was told I do not need and they run to the fan control module and have alot to do with AC and I will be adding that later, so I had no need for them.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 12:46 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

Ok, so a little update on my swap and a couple of questions that I am really stumped about.
Progress, subframe bolted in! sweeet!!








But a strange problem I noticed is that the rear most mounting points do not line up to ANY bolt hole at all! These are the 2 pieces that follow directly underneath the frame rail that the sway bar would bolt into. Is this normal? It doesn't seem as if they are really needed. The 4 main bolts match up and are in perfectly, just this rear piece matches nothing.
















The other thing plaguing me is the steering rack U joint. I am using the VR ZF rack (large splines) and my A2 colum (small splines) I've read people are just using the U joint from the A3 and are fine, however I dont see how it hooks up. 
Here is a pic of the A2 U joint attached to the steering column. This pieces goes all the way up into the dash, maybe it unbolts from there? I dunno.








Here is the A3 GTI VR U joint








And my last question, since I have to put the frames in to bang out the dent in the frame rail I am wondering if I just forget how the front cross member mounts up. I have to put the bumper back on in order to bolt the X member in correct? Because the bumper support goes into the frame rail and has the threads for the cross member bolts.
And last but not least my viscious attack dog!


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

got the motor in the car, but any reason why it looks like its sits too far forward??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

you need the other half of the mk3 u joint
mount, the motor sits retardedly foward.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

"But a strange problem I noticed is that the rear most mounting points do not line up to ANY bolt hole at all! These are the 2 pieces that follow directly underneath the frame rail that the sway bar would bolt into. Is this normal"
you could get some 6mm self-threading bolts and go at it to mount the rear-most ones. that would probably be plenty strong..


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_But a strange problem I noticed is that the rear most mounting points do not line up to ANY bolt hole at all! These are the 2 pieces that follow directly underneath the frame rail that the sway bar would bolt into. Is this normal? It doesn't seem as if they are really needed. The 4 main bolts match up and are in perfectly, just this rear piece matches nothing.


No need for those rear holes. You can cut them off the back of the K-Frame if you want.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

very interesting. Thank you all for the guidance and great responses.


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

How does the Passat 16v/VR6 lower rad support mount to the chassis?
It doesn't look like it mounts at the same place that the Mk2/Corrado ones do.
(attach rad support to chassis, attach subframe to rad support with bolt between bumper bolt holes)
Am I missing something?
_
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup
_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (OttawaG60)*

Same thing 5 cent is going through I am getting pictures of mine to see if they help anyone but I mounted the rad support with two 13mm bolts below is the picture from etka maybe it will help. This is for a 91 gti 








Number 7 is the 13mm I am refering too.
I am trying to get real images of my car but it is two low to get a decent picture so I am trying to put it on a lift when I get a chance.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 11:54 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (YEAHTOM)*

Does you rad support look like the one below?








You will not have the #7 13mm as on the Corrado/A2 style. I would assume your only option would be to bolt the bumper renforcement along with the rad support, and frt crossmember.


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (YEAHTOM)*

That's the Passat one, just wondered how other people had done it since it's listed on the front page.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (OttawaG60)*

Get two people to help you, or use a jack have two people hold the lower rad support and front crossmember up as the third slides in the bumper reinforcement and lines them all up then installs the 4 bolts. I do not recommend trying it buy yourself but maybe you are alot more skilled then me.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (YEAHTOM)*

Yea, I still dont have a rad support yet. I dunno which radiator I want/should run. 
I wanted to run a Scirocco rad so I could ditch the coolant ball and have the fill opening on the rad itself.
But I also want to keep my AC, and I dunno what condenser will bolt up to a rocco radiator. I still have my A2 AC lines but was going to get Corrado lines instead. This part is totally confusing me.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (5_Cent)*

good luck with the rediculously long coolant lines if you use a rocco rad. the inlet/outlet are on the pass side while all the vr stuff is on driver. be better off using corrado or passat rad and getting an in line filler. i would make your descision based on what coolant lines you have, if you have them from a passat get a passat rad, if it came from a mk3 get the raddo rad.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (5_Cent)*

You can make anything bolt up to any radiator, I had an MKIII evaporator bolted up to a MKII 16v radiator I just used some steel I had laying around and made brackets to make it work and it worked fine for 4 years. I do believe you can use your MKII AC lines if you can find a shop that will remove the fittings on the end that goes into the compressor and put on the fittings that will mate up to the back of your vr6 compressor, any place that makes hydraulic lines should be able to do that for about $100 also look in the A2 Classifieds I have seen them for sale before. Or you can just get the corrado ones, which maybe harder to find. I used all A3 lines and a A3 evaporator.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (YEAHTOM)*

every other swap ive done has either been on standalone or has had a complete harness swapped in, and the only other vr swap i did was obd1. My question is i opened up the harness and took out everything that i think wasnt needed as in the fan controls, headlights, emissions components and alarm stuff as i maintained all the mk2 items since its ce2. Im left with the 3 main engine connectors and wiper connector (all white) the red/black 2-wire connector(jump with fuse), blue connector with blue/grey wire (jump to W1), Yellow connector with red/blue wire (connect to Z1) and then there is a brown connector which ofcourse i cant remember the wire color. I have 30-30b jumped aswell. Im using mk2 cluster so dont need any of that. My question while the harness is still out of the car is. Is there any other connectors or anything im gonna need for engine control only? here are a couple pics for referance to what im looking at. thanks for any help you may be able to provide.

























and then a fun picture just for the hell of it










_Modified by Ted Brogan at 2:00 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Ted Brogan)*

man that looks good Ted. 
Anyone know what it means if I have continuity to ground in position Y of my fuseblock and no wires plugged in there? teminal 30 is the positive on all circuits isn't it? I think the fuseblock is fried.


----------



## Anagonda (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (all-starr-me)*

Ok, now are all the 42(?) pages done. Few questions:
So if I buy underdrive bulleis I don't need to kick the frame in? Some one said that with underdrive bulleys it clears fine and other said that you can't change the belt with underdrive bullies.
Do I need to hit the framerail to change the belt?
I'm thinking of making this swap, legalize it and after that change the motor to another(over 3liter with throttle bodies). But I don't know when I have the money to finnish that 3 liter engine. So the car might be 2 years with the first motor.
And one more:
So the problem with mk2 tacho is only that the vr6 tacho signal is so weak that the gauge can't read it? I'm going on standalone engine management so I'm thinking of using the stock mk2 gauge cluster. So Its possible to get the tacho gauge to work with custom ignition system?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Anagonda)*

if you run underive pullies you do not need to bang the framerail it is very tight to change the belt but it is possible. 
i am pretty sure you will still need to use a 6 cyl cluster or a tach adaptor.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

I am trying to run a passat radiator and it seems really tall, can i make it fit or will i need to get another radiator and fans?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (reedmc2)*

you need to use the passat rad front crossmember


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Question about Tach converter.
I am using an MMP tach converter and a MK2 CE2 cluster. I have connected the white and green wires from the tach converter to pin 10 on the harness plug. The other two wires are switched power and ground. I thought I had it right but no. Does anyone have the pin numbers in the harness plug that I can tap these into. Also do I need to jump any other wires to make the tach work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

the tach wire should be g1/12 if i rem correctly. black with green or green w black. you could cut it there and the side going into fuse panel will go to cluster. other end will go to ecu.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

bonesaw is smart. speaking of which, if i want to keep my stock brake master cylinder, could i just reinforce the firewall to mount the hydrolic stuff, or would that be too much trouble and hassle? 


_Modified by mk2 16v turbo at 9:54 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

anyone have an answer for my wiring question above?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

the non abs bracket is meant to be used with a non ABS booster. if your booster does not bolt up then you got stuck with a ABS bracket. if you do not use the bracket you will have a nasty rusty hole of a mess where the master should be over time.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

if youve done standalone installs and so many swaps that wiring should be no big deal.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well I feel rather retarded. 
I figured out my steering issue. I am going to blame this on my dark damp basement. I didn't notice that the other half of the U joint was bolted to the steering column, I thought that piece was all one piece and I saw the bolt last night so now I have everything I need to get the steering going.
I'm just waiting to get my hubs back with new bearings, calipers, rotors etc and I will be able to bolt everything back on and put her back on her wheels to drop the motor in. I'm rather excited to get over this hump of the project.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if youve done standalone installs and so many swaps that wiring should be no big deal.

yeah but i always second guess yourself







a majority of the swaps i have done were mk1 aba swaps and swapped in the complete ce2 harness with lights and everything and standaone is easy if you can follow directions. just wanted a second opinion before i tape everything back up. sorry if i came across in a rude manor or something it certainly wasnt my intention....


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

not to be a dick but shouldnt you have said i always second guess *myself*


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_not to be a dick but shouldnt you have said i always second guess *myself*

yeah it originally said "you always second guess yourself" but i didnt want there to be any confusion that i was talking about myself so i changed it well part of it anyway.

So i guess im not gonna get any help but thanks anyway.


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the tach wire should be g1/12 if i rem correctly. black with green or green w black. you could cut it there and the side going into fuse panel will go to cluster. other end will go to ecu. 

then just pick up any switched source and ground?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

yeah, you can use the thick black with yellow stripe from defrost switch. or tap into g1/4 black or many other places.
i still dont get the point of spending 300 on a tach adaptor when you can get a mk3 cluster for 100.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

okay, will i have problems wiring a tach from an auto onto my swap? I got the complete engine harness, but not the interior harness, so i'm just wondering if i should try to hunt down my original parts car, or just get a tach from an auto vr6 from another yard?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

it dont matter you jsut have to use the right cluster harness. if the car is obd1 need to use obd1 cluster wiring. if obd2 then obd2. cluster does not matter.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

anyone have measurements of where i need to "modify" my frame? like measured from firewall, front of frame, etc? thanks.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_anyone have measurements of where i need to "modify" my frame? like measured from firewall, front of frame, etc? thanks.

look one page back for all the info you could possibly want on that.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Clutch Switch*

What are the colors of the two wires that control the clutch switch and can you just jump them to bypass?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (5_Cent)*

What kind of harness do you have from what type of car?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (YEAHTOM)*

red red/white. thin green two pin connector. should be real long.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

harness is from a 94 passat. Check out my other post about I cant get my car to start in the Hybrid Swap Forum.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (reedmc2)*

On my harness it shows a red and black going in and a red and black going out don't know what color the connector is though.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

























Pretty big mess but I cre worked my wires this is just when I was getting it running so please don't make fun of me










_Modified by YEAHTOM at 11:09 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

dear god, I am dreading the wiring.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

It is a piece of cake and if anyone tells you diffrence they are lying, just think to yourself you are smarter then the wires if you can read and match colors up you will be good to go.
_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_dear god, I am dreading the wiring.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_dear god, I am dreading the wiring.









Really the wiring hasn't been that bad its pretty straight forward but there are some small things that you have to figure out and I am working on figuring out the small things right now. I will update if I get this thing started 2nite. fingers and toes crossed


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

i can't get my reverse lights to work; think the wiring is from an automatic. Anyone have any ideas on what to do?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

i think you need to run wires from f6 f7 to the reverse lights, as the reverse lights are in the auto harness.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (reedmc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_It is a piece of cake and if anyone tells you diffrence they are lying, just think to yourself you are smarter then the wires if you can read and match colors up you will be good to go.


_Quote, originally posted by *reedmc2* »_
Really the wiring hasn't been that bad its pretty straight forward but there are some small things that you have to figure out and I am working on figuring out the small things right now. I will update if I get this thing started 2nite. fingers and toes crossed










Thanks for the positive can do! 
I'm not giving up that easy believe you me. I've come to far and I am way too deep to not complete this totally on my own (of course with guidance from seasoned swappers) it will run and it will be within the next 2-4 weeks. The only thing holding me back from getting it done qucker is $$$$$$$


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

this should help all with the wiring. 
http://mysite.verizon.net/macm...I.htm


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_this should help all with the wiring. 
http://mysite.verizon.net/macm...I.htm 

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

Ok I just got a new harness out of a 92 corrado SlC. This was a distributor car but my motor is a coilpack. I shouldn't have any problems with it should l?


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i think you need to run wires from f6 f7 to the reverse lights, as the reverse lights are in the auto harness.

jump f6 to f7?


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

i need help with my fuel lines. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...60492


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

i said nothing about jumping. f6 and f7 are the wires to trigger the reverse switch, if you jump them they will always be on. if the harness is auto those wires go into the auto harness.


----------



## jettincoupe (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

do you need to have the 109 relay for the ecu. the swap i bought has a 32 in there and it seemed to start. I honestly dont know the difference between the 2 relays so any info would be helpful.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jettincoupe)*

obd2 has no relay. obd1 needs relay. usually use what came from engine harness donor but doesnt really matter.


----------



## jettincoupe (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

cool. im obd1. i only ran the car for a few seconds but i plan on letting it run for a while tomorrow and give everything a full once over and make sure things are working.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

does anyone have a picture of the non-abs bracket that mounts the clutch master cylinder? i'm thinking of making one and mounting it where my overflow tank went. u think that this is doable?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_does anyone have a picture of the non-abs bracket that mounts the clutch master cylinder? i'm thinking of making one and mounting it where my overflow tank went. u think that this is doable?

check futrells website...he sells them for like 40 bucks...
good luck trying to mount it all the way out and up there?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks. i just don't want it to be in the way, u know?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_thanks. i just don't want it to be in the way, u know? 

not a clue. . .


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

perfect!!!!!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

dont want what to be in the way?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

clutch cylinder


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

random question.... Since im waiting for my intake manifold figured id go through and check everything to make sure everythings working only problem i ran into was with the fuel pump relay with both a #80 and #167 i have constant power, switched power and signal from the ecu but neither would prime the pump as it wasnt activating the relay. just for ****s and giggles i stuck a 53 relay in there and it works perfectly every time, just curious if anyone else has seen this and may know what the problem is. 
thanks
tommy


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_does anyone have a picture of the non-abs bracket that mounts the clutch master cylinder? i'm thinking of making one and mounting it where my overflow tank went. u think that this is doable?

vw part # 357 612 209 A
$49.95 from 1stvwparts.com


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks! i looked there, but parts numbers are great


----------



## CorradoKidV6 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok so I have finally finished gutting my 8v, 4 door Jetta and have also secured my donor car (97 GLX 90,000 mi). 
Now, ive been looking throughvthe posts so far and from what I understand I have everything I need for the swap. But correct me if I am wrong, I still need to procure a 98(ish) Passat pedal assembly? Even though I am not gonna bother running ABS (shaved bay







) So would it be possible to run the stock pedal set up? 
Also, what are my options for an exhaust? Can i run the stock downpipes and exhaust from the donor or I am looking at some sort of hybrid set up?
TIA for the help,


_Modified by CorradoKidV6 at 1:19 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoKidV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoKidV6* »_But correct me if I am wrong, I still need to procure a 98(ish) Passat pedal assembly? 
Also, what are my options for an exhaust? Can i run the stock downpipes and exhaust from the donor or I am looking at some sort of hybrid set up?
TIA for the help,


you need to use the passat pedal cluster from a 5speed non ABS passat/corrado and the corresponding master/slave cylinders.
your also going to need the proper front rad support and motor mount carrier, the setup from the mk3 just wont work.
The Downpipes will work, and the mk3 exhaust should work as well...but your going to have to change the configuration of the hangers.


----------



## CorradoKidV6 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Awesome, but what would the "proper motor mount carrier" be?
And I had heard that the stock pedal cluster from then MK3 would work it would jsut require modification, would any know exactly how hard that is to do?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (CorradoKidV6)*

both questions are answered on the first page


----------



## westcoastjay (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

I have an idle issue with the last VR swap that I did.
Engine is idling at 640rpm
Timing at idle is -4.5 degrees
Oxygen sensor is always 1.00
There is no codes. It is an OBD1 Coilpack motor. I have checked the ECU, Maf, Idle Stabilizer, new plugs and wires, coilpack looks good. Doesn't seem to be any vacuum leaks. Car is not lacking any power and driveability is great


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (westcoastjay)*

is there pullies or a lightweight flywheel? did you try adjusting idle with the throttle cable.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

real quick, does anyone have a picture of a non abs clutch master cylinder bracket? i was hopin to just make one and try and reuse my stock brake master cylinder...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

futrells site has a pic. i dont see what the big deal is, junkyards should have passats. its basically thicker metal to reinforce the firewall.


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

*Electrical Question* 
I just finished wiring my car and i was testing everything.
Everything worked fine but i have no clock or odometer on my cluster, I tried two clusters and didnt get anything.
Does the ECU and motor have to be plugged in for this to work?


_Modified by ottsrabbit84 at 10:49 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Anyone know where this wire (brown/white) for the sunroof dome light goes to on the fuse box? BTW mk2 ce2 interior wire


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

e2 to d8 to get cluster to work. the brown/white goes to another red conector just like it i think it comes from K,L,M. not the taillight or fuel one.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

not running a coolant resivaor. what kind of expassion cap can i use, also is there a different in what hose i would need to run for the cap.
if you can understand what iam trying to say.lol thanks .


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

Hey bonesaw, I don't see a wire that has a red end like it or any wires that are the same color (brown/white) on the whole fusebox panel. This is the wire for interior light with delay switch.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

Doing a VR swap with a B3 passat crossmember and Rad. support. I have a small bumper 90 GTi and I am having problems mounting lower valence. I have cut away tow hooks and a little bit of the metal from the Rad. support and I am still having clearance issues. I STUPIDLY threw away A2 Rad support but I am using MK3 Rad. and condenser which really doesn't fit on a A2 Rad. support. Could the A2 Rad. support be my ONLY solution to the small bumpers?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

mount you need an inline filler on upper hose. chee its in there somewhere. 
you cannot run lower valence without hacking it up with passat and small bumper stuff


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah I have been using a cutoff wheel to remove metal a little bit at a time and then fit the lower valence on and cut some more. It is working but looks a little cheap... I have never used small bumpers and a VR swap b4. Anybody done a small bumper VR swap and didn't have to hack crap up to get it done?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

my parts car was sent to the crusher! i don't have pedals, anyone know where i can get them... that was the only manual passat, argh


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_e2 to d8 to get cluster to work. the brown/white goes to another red conector just like it i think it comes from K,L,M. not the taillight or fuel one.

Bone saw, thanks for the help but my clock still isn't working, also i want to add that not all my wires are hooked in at the time, is it possible that there is somthign else that needs to be connected for this to work that i do not have connected?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

what is not hooked up. the cluster gets grounded thru the engine harness.

you will need to get pedal cluster from passat or corrado.
as for the small bumper/ passat crossmember issue you kinda need to run corrado rad/ mk3 hoses and the a2 support to make it all work. the key is using the a2 support.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah, I was afraid of that... I figured another combination was my only choice.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Are the rods on A2brake boosters and b3 passat's the same length? (I'm going to modify my a3 booster's rod to have the fork connection; I just need to know the right length).
-dave


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

i would check to make sure the mk3 booster will work. it may be 3 post instead of 4.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i would check to make sure the mk3 booster will work. it may be 3 post instead of 4.

it's a 4 post. I have the correct brake booster bracket and a Passat pedal cluster. I really want to make this booster work, only thing holding me back is the rod length.


_Modified by vonfulk at 1:22 AM 8-7-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

so compare the two and modify.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I only have a A2 booster and a A3. I don't have a Passat I can compare to, and unfortunately '92+ vw's are very uncommon in you-pull'it yards in the Bay Area.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

i guess i am not fully understanding, why do you need a passat one? if you are using a passat/corrado pedal cluster the mk2 one connects perfectally. if for some reason you want to use the mk3 one just use the piece from the mk2 one. i see no reason for using the mk3 one over the mk2 one.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i guess i am not fully understanding, why do you need a passat one? if you are using a passat/corrado pedal cluster the mk2 one connects perfectally. if for some reason you want to use the mk3 one just use the piece from the mk2 one. i see no reason for using the mk3 one over the mk2 one.

I just want to use my mk3 ABS setup w/ the Passat pedal cluster; the only way I see to get them to work together is to change the end of the rod (balljoint to fork).








Besides using a mk3 pedal cluster, how do people use mk3 ABS on A2's?
-dave


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

haha i guess i never saw the ABS part. most people dont run ABS, plain and simple. what about using passat ABS stuff. Some mk2 even had ABS, rare.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

does anyone know if rado ac lines will connect to the GTI AC compressor? 
I have SLC lines, and condensor, dont want to have to get a compressor if I dont have to.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

the corrado stuff is the only stuff that works perfectally.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Anyone know what fuel hose coming from the tank is the feed and which is the return. I know which one is which on the engine but I didn't label the lines when I painted the bay. One has a greenish mark on it and the other doesn't.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

black feed blue return


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_black feed blue return

this is for the fuel line coming up from the frame rail correct?


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

It shows you in the Bentley which one is which.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (frechem)*

everywhere, the entire car is black feed, blue return unless you switched something.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

will a shifter box from a 99 beetle work? I ask cuz I dont want to use the notch o matic crapola mk3 shifter box, I am searching for a 99, 2000 MK4 VR shifter box but its not going well and I think the early beetle ones are the same.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

it will work but you will need to change the shift selector.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_it will work but you will need to change the shift selector.

easy enough, thanks as usual


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

anyone know the size off the upper rad hose?


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

I'm running a G60 power steering rack in my Corrado that I'm putting a VR6 swap in to.
The pressurized line running from the PS pump to the rack broke, and I need another.
Should I look for one from a G60, or VR6, or are there several models that would be interchangeable?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlyersFn32* »_I'm running a G60 power steering rack in my Corrado that I'm putting a VR6 swap in to.
The pressurized line running from the PS pump to the rack broke, and I need another.
Should I look for one from a G60, or VR6, or are there several models that would be interchangeable?

use one from pretty much any VR6 since they are 'bent/shaped' to fit the shape of the motor. a 4 cyl one _can_ work, with a little creativity


----------



## b1m2x3 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i said nothing about jumping. f6 and f7 are the wires to trigger the reverse switch, if you jump them they will always be on. if the harness is auto those wires go into the auto harness.

bah. there's an f6, as well as a k8, but no f7.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (b1m2x3)*

Is this already jumed?? (30 to 30b) I'm not sure if i actually need a wire to jump it or is this (red) connector a jump already?


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

That big red thing already jumps it.
There should be a single wire - red with yellow stripe I believe - that plugs into that.
I forget what its for... fuel pump maybe?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*

where is that red/yellow wire coming from??
Mines obd2 and I dont seem to see where that wire is.
Is it from the interior wires? engine wires? Dose obd2 have that wire?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

that single red connector with red/yellow isd OBD1 only. as for not having F7 i dont know. i would run 2 new wires from f6 and f7 to reverse switch. you can get a wire repair kit for 2 bucks with the pins already on it.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

edit, NM


_Modified by 5_Cent at 1:57 PM 8-15-2007_


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i lost the rear bolts for my k-frame, the ones that mount on the rear a-arms. are they the same size as the front mount bolts? cause i've tried 2 different sized bolts and they don't fit! someone help me before i go to the stealership!!!


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

Ok, so I have read through all 44 pages and did a search with no real info.
so I am in the middle of a VR swap into a 90 coupe. The motor is OBDII. I put the MKIII fuel tank in so my gas guage will read correct and for the extra size of the tank. 
My main question is on the evap system. Are most people just running the MKII stock stuff or swapping in the MKIII stuff. 
If I run the MKII stuff am I going to keep getting cel for the evap system???
Am I better off running the MKII or MKIII system?
Are the VR and 2.0 MKIII evap systems the same?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_Ok, so I have read through all 44 pages and did a search with no real info.



Finally someone who read all 44 pages before asking questions








I would just use all the evap stuff from the vr your swapping from. What parts of the evap system are you specifically asking about?


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Not sure about swaybar orientation. Either way it looks like it's too close to the control arms.








??


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

hey i have a question maybe someon can help me. cant find the answer anywhere, im doing the whole mk3 vr swap into my mk2 have the front done, now im about to buy a rear beam....is all the mk3 the same?? or is the mk3 vr different? i am aware i want one with a proportional valve on it but basically just wondering if the mk3 rear beams vary in widths. i know the mk3 vr front is wider.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_

Finally someone who read all 44 pages before asking questions








I would just use all the evap stuff from the vr your swapping from. What parts of the evap system are you specifically asking about? 

Thats just it, I dont have the whole MKIII car. I just know that the OBDII checks the evap system and will throw codes if it does not like what it sees. I have the line from the tank and all the MKII stock evap stuff. The MKIII have a elitric valve in the system and a large carbon tank up in the passenger fender and a few more lines I think it looiks like a small pump mounted on the strut tower behind the air box also. 
I just dont want to throw any codes for little things like the evap system so the only time I get a cel is for real issues, not just on all the time.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I have a thick black/red wire and a small black/red wire with a black bug that is jumpered. I cant start the car with the key but I can jump the starter does any1 have any ideas on what to do to get the car started with he key? I jumped this cause i read back that it needs to be jumped.



_Modified by reedmc2 at 9:24 PM 8-19-2007_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_hey i have a question maybe someon can help me. cant find the answer anywhere, im doing the whole mk3 vr swap into my mk2 have the front done, now im about to buy a rear beam....is all the mk3 the same?? or is the mk3 vr different? i am aware i want one with a proportional valve on it but basically just wondering if the mk3 rear beams vary in widths. i know the mk3 vr front is wider.

all the mk3 rear beams are the same exact thing. the only difference between a 4-lug rear beam and a 5-lug rear beam is just the rotors. You can buy a 4-lug rear beam and just put 5-lug rotors on and call it a day. 
now, if you go plus suspension in front (use mk3 full front subframe-control arms and all) then you've already got plus suspension up front...so you might as well get that back end sticking out a little further too. Otherwise, you can just take the rear disc stuff off the new beam and replace it onto your beam so that you can keep the wheels tucked in a little more to the body.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_
Thats just it, I dont have the whole MKIII car. I just know that the OBDII checks the evap system and will throw codes if it does not like what it sees. I have the line from the tank and all the MKII stock evap stuff. The MKIII have a elitric valve in the system and a large carbon tank up in the passenger fender and a few more lines I think it looiks like a small pump mounted on the strut tower behind the air box also. 
I just dont want to throw any codes for little things like the evap system so the only time I get a cel is for real issues, not just on all the time.

just use your existing stock a2 charcoal canister and hook it up exactly the way it is in the mk3. If your this deep into a swap...you've gotta know people with mk3 vr's so just take a look in their engine bay and do the same thing in yours. to be quite honest..alot of people dont even bother running the evap stuff on their cars since a2's are usually old enough to be exempt from inspections that fail due to a CEL.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: (reedmc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reedmc2* »_I have a thick black/red wire and a small black/red wire with a black bug that is jumpered. I cant start the car with the key but I can jump the starter does any1 have any ideas on what to do to get the car started with he key? I jumped this cause i read back that it needs to be jumped.
_Modified by reedmc2 at 9:24 PM 8-19-2007_

nevermind i got it started last night just had to splice the thin black wire into the ignition and it fired right up. Thanks for everyones help


----------



## mAGiKdUB (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Im currently planning out my swap and was stuck on one thing in general.. what combo do i use in my 92 mk2 golf to keep the 4x100 bolt pattern. all/any help appreciated. thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i used a mk3 k-frame, the mk2 tie-rods, knuckles, axles, etc. you could find a corrado 4-bolt, but you don't need it, unless you're doing a brake upgrade, which you could just buy the 11" upgrade kit from eip, which will keep ur car 4lug.


----------



## mAGiKdUB (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

well, im going to be using mostly corrado stuff i.e kframe/crossmembers.. just not sure what the setup is to keep 4x100 using rado/mk2 stuff..
nvm read the thread finally in full and found what i was after http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mAGiKdUB at 10:19 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## vdubluguy (Mar 13, 2001)

I read pages 1-7 and pages 40-44...no mention of people using A/C with their swaps. So I need to ask, is there anyone with a working A/C system in their car? I have a 98 GTI VR swapped into my 91 GTI...I need the A/C because it is F'n hot here in the Sac Valley!! (I was planning to take the car with me to WA, but the move never happened).
Thanks!


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubluguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubluguy* »_I read pages 1-7 and pages 40-44...no mention of people using A/C with their swaps. So I need to ask, is there anyone with a working A/C system in their car? I have a 98 GTI VR swapped into my 91 GTI...I need the A/C because it is F'n hot here in the Sac Valley!! (I was planning to take the car with me to WA, but the move never happened).
Thanks!

if you read pages 1-7 then i'm not sure how you missed this information:
Heater/AC Box:
a)A2 *direct fit
b)A3 *slight modifications needed but pretty much a direct fit
c)Corrado *direct fit
AC lines:
a)Corrado VR6 lines *clean fit
b)A3 VR6 lines *needs modification but can be used


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (vdubluguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubluguy* »_I read pages 1-7 and pages 40-44...no mention of people using A/C with their swaps. So I need to ask, is there anyone with a working A/C system in their car? I have a 98 GTI VR swapped into my 91 GTI...I need the A/C because it is F'n hot here in the Sac Valley!! (I was planning to take the car with me to WA, but the move never happened).
Thanks!

I will be running AC. 
So far I have
rado condensor, rado AC lines. And the A3 VR compressor. Also running the stock A2 heaterbox and evap. I will prolly upgrade the heater core and evap to A3 items at some point next spring, just dont need it now.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
I will be running AC. 
So far I have
rado condensor, rado AC lines. And the A3 VR compressor. Also running the stock A2 heaterbox and evap. I will prolly upgrade the heater core and evap to A3 items at some point next spring, just dont need it now.

Do you plan on having the whole ac system running next spring i think the evaporator must be used for the expansion valve to hook up. I used all mk3 lines and the expansion valves were diffrent so I had to change my evaporator also might be diffrent using corrado ones.
Maybe someone can chime in with that info.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 11:10 AM 8-22-2007_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

I kinda wanted to have it running as soon as the swap was done which should be a couple more weeks. I just assumed the rado lines would bolt right up to the stock expansion valve. I will find out for sure this weekend. If not then germanautoparts.com here i come.


----------



## vdubluguy (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
if you read pages 1-7 then i'm not sure how you missed this information:
Heater/AC Box:
a)A2 *direct fit
b)A3 *slight modifications needed but pretty much a direct fit
c)Corrado *direct fit
AC lines:
a)Corrado VR6 lines *clean fit
b)A3 VR6 lines *needs modification but can be used









I read that part...but there are many people who can tell you what to use but does anyone have the S##T working???????


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

Is there a difference between the passat vr and the corrado vr cluster wiring harness? I had TST do my wiring for my cluster, and they said my cluster must;ve been broken cuz the speedo/odo/water temp don't work. I got another WORKING cluster, and they still don't work.
I'm using the passat wiring with the corrado cluster.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (vdubluguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubluguy* »_
I read that part...but there are many people who can tell you what to use but does anyone have the S##T working???????

I DO








I used every single MK3 piece I wired in my own relay and the wire that runs to the ecm so it bumps the idle up when I turn it on. I had to use the MK3 high low pressure switch. The worst part I think would of been installing the evaporator it didn't really fit in the mk2 ac box really good but after some triming I was able to get the box to clamp back down and it worked perfect. On the hotest day of the year with the ac on full blast I was able to fog the windshield







just at the bottom but it is some damn cold AC. Definatly worth the 4-5 hours it took to install. My only problem is I keep going through ac high low pressure switchs at least one every 4-5 months which isn't bad since you only need it 5 months out of the year its just wierd. They are a dime a dozen at junk yards so its no problem.
My only advice would be to stick with the mk3 stuff since they are so easy to come by at junk yards. I purchased all my ac lines and I already had the compressor so I only spent about $150 on all the parts I would imagine find corrado ones would be a nightmare if you needed it in a hurry and buying them from a dealership at 200-600 a line was not an option for me.


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 1:18 PM 8-22-2007_


----------



## vdubluguy (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for the USEFUL information.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (vdubluguy)*

is mk3 gauge cluster wiring the same between vr6 and 2l and between OBDI and OBDII? I have no idea what wiring I have, its all white wires with a bunch of single plugs with colored wire.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

the single plugs will tell you obd1 or 2 vr or 2.0. 2 pin with black witrh white stripe and black with green stripe it is obd1 2.0. if it also has a single black with purple wire with white stripe it is obd1 vr6. if all 3 of these are together in a 3 pin connector it is obd2 vr6. if it is a 3 pin but no purple wire than it is obd2 2.0.
you need to match cluster harness to engine/headlight harness. you can use either obd1 or obd2 vr6 cluster.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the single plugs will tell you obd1 or 2 vr or 2.0. 2 pin with black witrh white stripe and black with green stripe it is obd1 2.0. if it also has a single black with purple wire with white stripe it is obd1 vr6. if all 3 of these are together in a 3 pin connector it is obd2 vr6. if it is a 3 pin but no purple wire than it is obd2 2.0.
you need to match cluster harness to engine/headlight harness. you can use either obd1 or obd2 vr6 cluster.

So if I dont have the proper cluster harness will everything still work in the cluster or are we talking just the OBD/CEL functions?


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

just checked mine, 3pin black plug with purple/white stripe, black/white stripe and black/green stripe. So according to above I have an OBDII vr cluster harness. FINALLY something that I have is right!














to you.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

sometimes itll work, othertimes its all ****ed up


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so just a little progress with my swap, finally crested the mountain and a sigh of relief as I now say "the motor is in" very happy considering I am doing this swap solo with some help from my pops.
Is it strange that my motor sits so far forward and to the left?
















Things still left to
axles
cooling system
AC
suspension
brakes
wiring (which I may have oldskool do for me if I cant handle it) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
battery relocation


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
Is it strange that my motor sits so far forward and to the left?


They're supposed to sit like that. Mine is pretty much the same.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (959Lover)*

ya know what else is strange, I didnt have to cut down my rear motor mount like I see so many people doing. My hood "closes" with plrenty of room from what I can tell.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_ya know what else is strange, I didnt have to cut down my rear motor mount like I see so many people doing. My hood "closes" with plrenty of room from what I can tell.

people only cut down that back motor mount to make the motor sit more level. its really just a mod of preference more than a mod of necessity.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i was thinking about using hockey pucks as motor mounts.... rigid as heckelll, but it could work, i def. wanna cut down my mounts, does anyone know of the best way to cut rubber?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

usually you can stack pucks and just need to drill em


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Clicked on Quick Reply... but not so:
1: my '91 MK2 Jetta is NOT Wolfsberg, does that make it a CE1?
2: Is using a stock A2 brake booster with upgraded Wilwood 11" front and Corrado Disk in the rear gonna affect braking power? (I'm using the plus system w/o ABS, in other words, I'm running the stock booster for my car(cut and welded booster and Corrado G60 hyd clutch) then the stock proportioning valve in the back of the car (stock for my Jetta) (cut and rewelded TO the plus system). Will this work or will it make the rear way too weak?
3-springs and shocks for A2 and Corrado the same? I pulled them off and looked... gonna run the Dropzone shocks and springs because they are better than stock Corrado (good idea?)
4-FYI-running a sepirate (Ford Ranger)Res for my Clutch because I did not want to purchase the multi-task res for a Corrado-makes for a completely sepirate system. Good idea or no? Either way I'm using it but thought might be good for others.
5- Can I still use the A2 upper core support with the Corrado Lower support cross member... want to use it because it has a line that provides for a hose to get out of the way (A2 hoses hung down low... sweet cheriot)-with Corrado rad?
6- Keeping w/ A2 Dash but using Corrado Cluster_ heatine insert of A2 dash to see all guages- best idea or does someone have a better idea w/o changing to Corrado Dash?
7- Can I put studs in for the wheels (Corrado)? 2nd part to this- studs w/ spacers so I can run Nichi wheels? If not I have some Nichi's for sale!
8- FYI Some Nissan Maximas came with a very shallow dual speed rad fans, it's my plan.
Thank you for your time and consideration, will be asking so much more because I'm not to the engine yet! 
Awesome work 5_cents... should be bumped to 10_cents!


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

1: its CE2
2: ?
3: may be alittle bouncy due to less weight than springs r meant for
4: might be interesting (pics?







)
5: yes
6: i have done a couple passat clusters in a2 dashes, need to move the brackets around alittle, cut 2 bezals up and lengthen one and relocate the headlight switch to the other side.. takes a couple hours.. 
7: studs work, not sure of the process, but people run them for drag and motoX.
8: coo...







i use passat dual fan setups.. also front rad support so the fan sits under the upper (straight across)


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

2: (reworded I do not want to use the Corrado ABS so I cut and welded the Corrado hyd clutch bracket and A2 booster bracket from my 91 Jetta. Also, upgraded to Wilwood 11" fronts and corrado disk in the rear. Will this work or will it be too weak? Last part (FYI I think) is Im using the adjustable proportioning valve fro my A2 and welded the bracked that is attached to the rear axel. stock proportioning valve in the back of the car (stock for my Jetta) (cut and rewelded TO the plus system).





























3: may be alittle bouncy -- I'm using the Dropped progressive springs for the Jetta on the Jetta, I was planning on swapping it all but after seeing that I was like what ever!
ps. where can I get spark plu pullers for my VR?
_Modified by myksinwa at 7:44 AM 9-4-2007_

_Modified by myksinwa at 7:48 AM 9-4-2007_


_Modified by myksinwa at 8:00 AM 9-4-2007_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myksinwa* »_2: (reworded I do not want to use the Corrado ABS so I cut and welded the Corrado hyd clutch bracket and A2 booster bracket from my 91 Jetta. Also, upgraded to Wilwood 11" fronts and corrado disk in the rear. Will this work or will it be too weak? Last part (FYI I think) is Im using the adjustable proportioning valve fro my A2 and welded the bracked that is attached to the rear axel. stock proportioning valve in the back of the car (stock for my Jetta) (cut and rewelded TO the plus system).





























3: may be alittle bouncy -- I'm using the Dropped progressive springs for the Jetta on the Jetta, I was planning on swapping it all but after seeing that I was like what ever!
ps. where can I get spark plu pullers for my VR?


2. upgrade to a 22mm master cylinder from a mk3 non-abs car and you should be ok. if anything you might just need to run some SS lines in the rear to firm up your pedal feel since you'll have (should) have the ss lines with the wilwoods.
German Auto has a puller http://germanautoparts.com/Vol...192/5


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Do I measure the shaft that connects with the pedal to get the 22mm?
Thanks, got ss on the back and yep, the bad a$$ Wilwoods come with them!


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

The "22mm" that was recommended is the internal diameter of the MC. It's usually printed (cast) on the outside of the MC housing. I do not know if 22mm is really enough for your app. Although some get away with running the 21mm with 10.1 front plus 8.9 rear disks, 22-24 leaves some room for error. Using stainless braided teflon lines all-around helps reduce the MC need as well (due to reduced expansion of the lines). I have no idea whether the Wilwoods need more or less fluid than the 10.1s (depends on number and diameter of wheel cyl pistons).


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

I have a 22mm with wilwood 11" fronts. I did use the extra inline valve off the old abs to trim the rear brake pressure down a bit so they don't lock up to early. It works fine you just have to dig in a little more for a hard stop, With a bigger MC you wouldn't have to push as far but you would have to press a little harder to get the same braking. 
I am gonna put on the ABS from a 96 passat someday when I make 2 lines to the rear, as only having 1 line means I can't modulate the rear independently and stop them from locking up. Also the ABS master has the ECM built into it so it just needs power and sensors, it has a vacuum booster like the rest of the cars and it is 23.8mm rather than 22mm.
Has anyone used this to make things easier for them: http://www.europeanperformance....html
I thought about making something similar awhile back just never got to cutting it out and welding it up. Some one over here should start making these, it'd save on swapping a lot of K frames.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Has anyone used this to make things easier for them: http://www.europeanperformance....html


I was going to purchase one but a subframe came with my swap and it was from a corrado. Seems if you were trying to save as much money as you can it would be cheaper to buy this mount then a sub-frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

thats a nice piece for convenience and for a quick swap. But I paid the same price for my VR subframe. If I would have seen that first though I prolly would have not swapped the frames. That would have made my life easier.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

Is that piece just a lowered mount, or is it offset somehow? Any idea what they mean about re-using 4-cyl axles?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_Is that piece just a lowered mount, or is it offset somehow? Any idea what they mean about re-using 4-cyl axles?

As long as you use 100mm axles which are found on any mark II 90 and up, then you can re-use those axles. They will bolt right up to your vr6 trans. Axles are really not related to the mount at all.


----------



## OttawaG60 (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_Is that piece just a lowered mount, or is it offset somehow? Any idea what they mean about re-using 4-cyl axles?

Looks like it allows you to keep the G60 subframe.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (OttawaG60)*

or more importantly a mk2 subframe


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

looking at the pic of my A2 above and how the engine tilts towards the left, typically the passenger side axles rubs the frame when the car is dumped, will I be more at risk of this because of the motor tilt?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

Do you know whether your axle hits on the top or on the back? If not, look for scraped paint, or mount some crushable cardboard or styrofoam on the chassis with duct tape and take it out for a test. If hitting on top, then I would think that lowering the engine side should help. 
EDIT: If hitting on back, check for wasted A-arm bushings or possibly incorrect geometry due to something being bent. 


_Modified by o2bad455 at 2:35 PM 9-5-2007_


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (o2bad455)*

So I am in the middle of a vr swap now, it came with 2 clusters, but I have no idea what they were from. The swap stuff is MKIII OBD2, but it was already in a MKII when I got it. There was no inst, cluster hooked up, but two were in the back seat. Is there any way to tell what they are for, so I can find out if I can use them for my swap or not. I am at work now so I dont have the part numbers, I will post them when I get the numbers off them. 
Thanks.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_So I am in the middle of a vr swap now, it came with 2 clusters, but I have no idea what they were from. The swap stuff is MKIII OBD2, but it was already in a MKII when I got it. There was no inst, cluster hooked up, but two were in the back seat. Is there any way to tell what they are for, so I can find out if I can use them for my swap or not. I am at work now so I dont have the part numbers, I will post them when I get the numbers off them. 
Thanks.

why not just plug them both in and see which one if either work?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Have not gotten that far. The motor was in a MKII already, but who ever did it was a heavy tweaker,








It ran and drove, but there was alot not finnished, or not done in a maner I would consider correct. It had the clusters in the back seat but the car did not have the harrness for the clusters. I am not far enough along yet to just plug them in a be able to tell, that is why I was asking. Its not a big deal, I just had a line on getting a cluster and the needed harness piece, but if I only need the harness piece and one of the cluster I already have will work it will save me some $$$.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

if they are mk3 and have MFA temp mpg oil temp then it is a VR cluster. any vr cluster will work. really early ones are 140mph but most are 160mph


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Trying to figure out if this is possible or not I have jumped my plugs for e8 and d2 but all the cluster is doing is lighting up/ display time/ and old mileage/ but no coolant temp reading nor gas. Could it be the cluster or do I need to figure something else out. 
My swap is an obd1 dizzy from a corrado I know the coil pack ones get the signal from the coil pack so maybe that is why the tach isn't working but everything else I cannot explain please let me know if you have any information or any help thanks
Tom


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Trying to figure out if this is possible or not I have jumped my plugs for e8 and d2 but all the cluster is doing is lighting up/ display time/ and old mileage/ but no coolant temp reading nor gas. Could it be the cluster or do I need to figure something else out. 
My swap is an obd1 dizzy from a corrado I know the coil pack ones get the signal from the coil pack so maybe that is why the tach isn't working but everything else I cannot explain please let me know if you have any information or any help thanks
Tom


check that you did *E2 to D8*


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok. i have a question regarding subframes. i read somewhere that mk3 subframes make the rear of the motor sit high, but corrado subframes let it sit even. is this corrado vr6 only or g60 as well?


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
check that you did *E2 to D8* 

Definatly did that first any other help on what it could be? It doesn't make any sense all of the sensors that would produce the signal to the tach and the speedometer are all the same reguardless if it is obd 1 or 2


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_
Definatly did that first any other help on what it could be? It doesn't make any sense all of the sensors that would produce the signal to the tach and the speedometer are all the same reguardless if it is obd 1 or 2

in your post you said you jumped e8 to d2, double check to make sure you used the correct jump of E2 to D8. if your typing it wrong...chances are your jumping it wrong.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_ok. i have a question regarding subframes. i read somewhere that mk3 subframes make the rear of the motor sit high, but corrado subframes let it sit even. is this corrado vr6 only or g60 as well? 

Corrado G60 subframe has an A2 style motor mount - Won't work
As far as i can ever tell, the subframes from a mk3 and Corrado Vr6 are exactly the same minus the extended "arms" off the end. but if you cut them off they are exactly the same. ( "arms" are the 2 bolt holes that dont match any holes on an a2)


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
in your post you said you jumped e8 to d2, double check to make sure you used the correct jump of E2 to D8. if your typing it wrong...chances are your jumping it wrong.


Ditto will check that at lunch since there is not an e8 hopefully I did it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 11:20 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

Here are some pics just just to see if it made a diffrence or not I first just ran a jumper from E2 to D8 to see if it made a diffrence and it didn't. When I have the connectors plugged in I have ground at both(obviously) but should I have power there?
















Since it made no difference I pluged back in my d and e plug so I could snap some pics of where I have my jumper to see if I did that right. 









I also have this plug that is going to nothing it is plugged into the fuse panel and does not go into anything else. Some of the wires are identical to the wires on my harness.










_Modified by YEAHTOM at 11:23 AM 9-11-2007_


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

your jump looks correct, and the last pic, that looks like the plug for your e-brake/abs/?? indicator, the long red panel between your defroster and 4way switches


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_your jump looks correct, and the last pic, that looks like the plug for your e-brake/abs/?? indicator, the long red panel between your defroster and 4way switches

Right on Does anyone know why I would not have power at my jump, I am being told there should be power there but there isn't it is just a ground signal. Could this be a bad ignition switch or are there other things I shoud also check?


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*

do the arms come on the a3 or the rado vr? and im planning on getting new mounts anyways so if i change out the mounts will it be cool or do i have to do custom work for that?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*

do u also have 30-30b connected? dunno if that would do it, but might...


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (DeiCyd3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeiCyd3* »_do u also have 30-30b connected? dunno if that would do it, but might... 

I do have that connected, I think it might be something with my ignition switch. I am spoused to have power at d8 or e2 one or the other but I do not with my test light it says it is a ground at both even when disconected so I think I am just going to find some switched power and wire my jumper that way. If I give d8/e2 power the cluster works fine the gas gauge and the tach and speedometer and coolant gauge all work fine. So its not my cluster or my harness just a power problem somewhere. So for now i have jumped it a different way to make it all work.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_do the arms come on the a3 or the rado vr? and im planning on getting new mounts anyways so if i change out the mounts will it be cool or do i have to do custom work for that?


the "arms" or "tabs" i'm talking about come on all mk3 subframes. I have no idea what your wondering will be 'cool' or not.


----------



## jrocco19 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

hey kinda new hear just wondering if i can use mk3 stalks with a corrado wiring harness ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jrocco19)*

yup


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

what's a fair price to charge for labor on a vr6 swap into an 89 jetta? obviously it needs a rewire he will be suplying all parts except maybe the ce2 jetta back half


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_what's a fair price to charge for labor on a vr6 swap into an 89 jetta? obviously it needs a rewire he will be suplying all parts except maybe the ce2 jetta back half

Pretty much just do it like a shop decide not how much you want to make or charge but decide what you would want to paid an hour and then decide how much labor to charge say if it takes you ten hours to do it at $35.00 an hour that would be $350. You just need to decide how much your time is worth to you, makes you look like a professional, Instead of a random guy.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

if you have ground instead of power there you may have a short somewhere. I managed to blow a fuse without knowing any better, then I jumped a wire to my brake lights to get them working and burned up my harness, has to pull the whole thing and untaped it, fix the wire and retape it. I did find another short in my vacuum pump that was shorting out, that blew my fuse in the first place I think. hopefully its in your ignition switch, otherwise you will be chasing ground continuity back through your harness to find the problem.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Yeah it is kicking my ass and I do not want to put my dash in until I find it, I have gone threw each part of the harness and cannot find anything out of wack and sanded down all my ground just to make sure they are getting good contact but still nothing I got a new ignition switch but still nothing. I have seen alot of mk2 swaps burn up lately and do not want to be the next alot of work has gone into my car and it would be a shame to see it all go up in smoke. Are the fire extinguishers that will put out an electric fire, I am under the impression electric fires burn until the power source is gone, I dunno if they make a special fire exstinguisher that can fight an electric fire anyone know? Maybe I am making it up but it sounds possible.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

You saw that post also I take it? I knew it would not be long till someone jumped all over this. 
I am almost done with my VR swap into a 90 Jetta coupe. Its a 97-98 motor and harness. I have 3 plugs left over and I cant find them in the Bentley wire schematics anywhere. I have also searched here and not come up with anything. I dont know how to host pics but I found two pics with my same harrness. 
The top pic shows the three I am after in the lower left corrner of the pic. There is a Yellow plug with 4 wires Black w/ white, black w/ green and black w/ yellow and one brown. The second connector is the single black plug with a purple w/ black trace. and the third is the green 2 pin connector. I am trying to make a full CE2 working system. What do these go to and if needed where do I plug/ splice them into. 
Also, one other thing, In the bottom pic, what is the black fuse holder in the upper right of the pic with the red fuse in it for, I could not find it in the wire diagrams also. Thanks for all the help. 
Here is the link to the pic's

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2794306








Thanks for any help.
_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 6:46 AM 9-14-2007_


_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 11:17 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

black with purple is for MFA. plugs into instrument cluster harness. the green and yellow connectors are airbag/AC stuff and are not needed.


----------



## vdubluguy (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubluguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubluguy* »_
I read that part...but there are many people who can tell you what to use but does anyone have the S##T working???????

YEAH...I do now!!


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_black with purple is for MFA. plugs into instrument cluster harness. the green and yellow connectors are airbag/AC stuff and are not needed.

I thought the MFA wire is in the black 3 pin connector? Thanks alot for the info.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

depends on if its obd2 or 1


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Oh, I thought I said it was OBD2 in the OP. It is OBD2.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i printed this whole faq out a while ago and have worshipped it since, preparing for my swap. which im about ready to start swapping into my jetta coupe...
im going to be needing a clutch, i've heard the sachs is just fine, but do i have to get a new flywheel or reserface the old one? i had a jspec mx6-v6 with a stage 1 clutch, 9lb flywheel, and light crank pulley...accelerated fantastic!...in first gear (whoopdido). and hills werent too fun.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (reedmc2)*

white 5 plug there should be one on your heater box, doesnt need to be plugged in. 
the blues should plug together and there should be another 2 pin white too plug into.
is the engine harness also out of a 93 passat?
pics would also be helpful


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_im going to be needing a clutch, i've heard the sachs is just fine, but do i have to get a new flywheel or reserface the old one? i had a jspec mx6-v6 with a stage 1 clutch, 9lb flywheel, and light crank pulley...accelerated fantastic!...in first gear (whoopdido). and hills werent too fun. 

Just get the old flywheel resurfaced when doing a clutch, but make sure they take the ring gear off and the dowels out and get that suface resurfaced to match. Other wise your clamping force on the clutch may be different. I had my flywheel turned down and lightened at a machine shop to 13lbs for $100. If you just need it surfaced I would recommend a fleetpride or other truck service store, they did mine for about $25.


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (bonesaw)*

yes engine harness is out a passat still didn't get it working i will mess with it more tomorrow try and figure it out. I did figure out that I am getting power to the fan controller but I am not getting any power to the thermo switch on the actual radiator. hopefully someone has the answer to that


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (reedmc2)*

I have the blue and white wire attached to W1 is that incorrect. What does that wire control? also instead of me having a clear plug with a yellow wire my plug is black with a yellow wire can i attach blue/ white tracer to that?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

okay cool, thanks for the reply. i've gotten a few comments that if the flywheel looks good, it doesnt need to be resurfaced? 
and i still havnt deceided if i want a lightweight one...cant find many testimonials really, specific to the vr6 anyway.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (reedmc2)*

there is a yellow connector with black/yellow wire that needs power for fan controller. bluewhite to w1 is just to get rid of the speed cut. power to the thermo swtich comes from one of the A (headlight connectors)


----------



## reedmc2 (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_there is a yellow connector with black/yellow wire that needs power for fan controller. bluewhite to w1 is just to get rid of the speed cut. power to the thermo swtich comes from one of the A (headlight connectors)

cool i will check it out in the mornin and see what i can make of it


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (reedmc2)*

Ward...we will get our fans to work








Ok....
My car the car is running great! However, the fans are still not kicking on. I have the 92' fan control harness. I tried to jump the fan switch and no dice. One of the three wires on the fan switch plug was cut when I got it. So basically it is just hanging there from the plug. It is the Red/black wire. I thought it was a ground but I don't think it is. Where does this wire go? 
-I tested my fan swith plug with a Voltmeter and I'm getting 11V. 
-I checked all 4 terminals on my BIG fan plug and I'm getting nothing.








-I checked the fan controller across the fuse and I'm getting 12V
-I left the small plug on the fan controller hooked up and unplugged the huge plug. Checked the terminals on the Fan Controller where this plugs in and got nothing.
So, I looks like I'm not getting power to both BIG plugs. Could my Fan Controller be Wack? 
FYI...I do have the red wire from the fan control harness hooked to the red wire on the Headlight Harness. I also have the black/yellow wire from the fan control harness hooked to the headlight harness as well.
Here is a pic of my fan switch plug. I put the little eye-let on there because I thought it was a ground like the 8v fan harness.
Wires on the coolant switch plug include *Red, Red/white, Red/black*. Red/black does not have a home.











_Modified by A2brb at 9:14 PM 9-20-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (A2brb)*

you need power to 1 of the big ones on the fan controller, it then outputs to the fans. 1 wire on the actual fan is a ground. the fan switch will get power and the other 2 will go to the fan controller. there is also a power wire to go to the fan controller.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (bonesaw)*

I found that the loose fan switch wire (Red/black) should be running to the Fan Control Module. Ran the wire and jumped the swith and they came on. However, They still don't automatically kick on during High Temps.
So...I went and bought a switch and integrated it into the Fan Switch Wiring. Now I have full controll of my Fans. So now, whenever I want to be cool, I just flip the switch 8)


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (A2brb)*

took out my entire harness from my CE1 1987 gti today (interior included) now most of the swap is coming from a 95 gti vr is there any way to make the entire 95 gti harness work in my 87 (such as interior lights, brake lights?) or do i just need to go find an interior harness from a CE2 mk2 gti?
ive been reading this post a ton and im not seeing anything on swaping an interior harness into the mk2


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (painter731)*

yeah, your right (painter731), get all interior wires from a ce2 90-92 gti or coupe and your set.


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (chee16vgti)*

thank you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (painter731)*

you dont have to itll just be alot easier,. you only need the tail harness, headlight, defrost, power to heater controls from ce2 mk2 90-92 to the brake light switch if you can (you can always use from the mk3 though). and that is about it.
you can use the mk3 cluster harness and ignition harness.
you will need to get a ce2 mk2 ignition housing and ignition switch.
you also might want to consider getting the ce2 mk2 fuse panel bracket. you can use the ce1 one but its a little tough getting it to hang.



_Modified by bonesaw at 11:56 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## painter731 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (bonesaw)*

just find a ce2 from the fusebox back and just figure out what i can salvage from the 95's harness


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (bonesaw)*

bonesaw,
when you mean headlight harness, you mean the wire from the light bulb to the connecting harness?? or from the headlight bulb to the fusebox?


----------



## crazycabie (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Getting Fans Working (chee16vgti)*

Anyone install a/c into there ride? I am trying use the mk2 dsah with the mk2 wiring to work with the corrado vr6 wire harness anyone done this before? what goes where?


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Just a thought: Yesterday I pounded the right rail so I can change the belt w/o removing the engine. Hammer will work but using a rivet gun for flush heads would have been totally perfect, and would not have to even think about bending the whole frame. Live and learn... but I'm no where near anyone that has one! Good luck.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

i meant fuse box top headlight switch. grab the switch too cause youll need the ce2 style.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

in order to make my healight works, dont i need to get the ce2 engine headlight harness (under the hood) to make my headlight & turns working?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

not if you use the mk3 headlight harness


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

would the mk2 ce2 headlight harness (under hood) fit into the mk3 adapter (under hood)?? 
Reason why? = my vr6 swap is missing that part










_Modified by chee16vgti at 12:08 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

you can use all the ce2 mk2 headlight wiring if you want.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Since I'm not using ABS, can I remove all these wires including the fuse panel "W" from my engine wires??

Pics of wires/abs connector/"W" Green 6-pin are shown below.










_Modified by chee16vgti at 5:01 PM 9-24-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

you will want to keep W for W1 to get rid of the speed cut.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

okay. doing a vr swap and i havnt read anywhere what people do for wiring. i have a 16v mk2 engine bay harness and a vr mk3 engine bay harness. do i use the whole mk3 harness in the engine bay of the mk2? or do i have to unwrap the two harnesses and rewrap the 16v harness with the vr engine harness? i know on the mk3 there are more lights, possibly different wiper plugs and horn locations etc. not sure. what have people done? im trying to do everything the right way, not just make it work, im trying to take my time. thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

it can be done either way, dont get in over your head. if you use the whole mk3 harness, you basically just need to use a mk3 windshield washer squirter or change the connector. you can change the headlight barrel to not have fogs or to get rid of the seperate high/low connectors like on the gti lights.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i understand about the washer, im confused about the lights. i am comfortable with cutting and reconnecting with butt connectors if need be. im confused with what you mean about the seperate high/low connectors. i have not seen the 16v harness out of the car yet. gti lights? i might add fogs to my mk2 bumper so i may keep the connectors if i can. do you have any pics perhaps of what you or other people have done?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

if the harness came from a gti it has the high and low beams in seperate chambers. so you might need to cut them off and splice on an h4 or stock connector. the bannana lights, turns, fogs will plug right in. you might need to move horns.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Ok, ready for a real dumb one?
What body plugs are you using to fill the holes in the fire wall? I for the life of me cant get a plug to fit either the old cable clutch hole or the old main engine harrness holes. That is almost all that is left on my swap, unless I do a mkIII dash. I really cant leave a open hole like that, im in the pacific northwest, lots of rain.
TIA


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

If you can measure them which probaly will not be easy you should be able to take the measurements (in metric of course) to a dealer and they should be able to come up with grommets to fill the holes. If they are no help post up on here and I will figure it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They list alot of them but it only seperates them buy measurements

Here are how they are listed on etka so you can see what they will need from you to find the right on, they only have these charts on new body styles so anything from a 99-05 it will take some work though.









_Modified by YEAHTOM at 8:23 AM 9-26-2007_


_Modified by YEAHTOM at 8:23 AM 9-26-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (YEAHTOM)*

you need the grommet from and auto mk2 for the cable clutch. not sure on the engine harness, maybe one from a late mk3


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

I took all the plugs from a few mk2's and passats at the junkyard until I got them all plugged up.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

Thats what I have been doing, still no luck, the origional wire harrness came through the holes on most cars so they dont have plugs in them. As for the clutch hole, I never thought of looking at an auto for the clutch hole,








I will take the mesurements tonight and post them up.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

Correct me if i'm wrong, but on the OBD2 scan port the yellow wire is not needed right??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

yellow wire is needed for OBD1 cars


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Ok, so I took a couple of mesurements on the plugs, the one for the clutch hole is 28mm and the one for the old engine harrness is 46mm.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i was just wondering if this setup will work: vr corrado subframe, mk2 steering rack, mk2 a arms, mk2 100mm axles with mk3 5lug steering knuckles, or do i need different axles for this to work?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

you would have to hybrid some axles you would need 100mm mk2 axles with mk3 five lug outer cv's. you will also need to redrill your a arms for the mk3 hubs lower ball joint. it can be done thoiugh


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

FYI: The Corrado fuel tank does NOT, I repeat NOT fit into a US MKII Jetta, now about 200 into replacing hoses, wires I find it does not fit. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

FYI: The stock numbers from the dealer on the brake booster from a 91 MKII Jetta and the Corrado VR are the same, so switching because of size, does not sound probable unless the ABS boosts pressure which then why have a booster. Oh, also, the booster has no numbers on it.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myksinwa* »_FYI: The Corrado fuel tank does NOT, I repeat NOT fit into a US MKII Jetta, now about 200 into replacing hoses, wires I find it does not fit. Back to the drawing board.

care to tell us _why_ it doesn't fit? hundreds of other people have used them. did you use the proper straps from a corrado vr6?


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Having a couple issues that are keeping my swap from starting.

1. I have spark and i have fuel but the engine will not start. Is there somthing that i could be missing that should be hooked up before starting that could keep it from starting?
2. My second problem is i do not have any power to my fuel pump (when i tried starting the motor i by-passed my fuse block). I checked my block and i have power on the ground but no power from any of the other terminals.
Please help.
Thanks in advance -charlie


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Absolutly: It's too tall







. My US 91 Jetta has a flat trunk whilst the 92 Corrado has a rise to accommodate the extra fuel tank. Also, the opening to the fuel tank is at that same height. So half of the Corrado trunk floor is now awaiting to be welded into my Jetta. When I get a bigger card for my camera I will snap a few and shoot 'em over. Also, been debating on picking up a rear strut mount but since I decided to cut the s**t out of my floor while it's on jacks, I welded a pimp a**ed strut mount to prevent any warpage. Will get a few of those too, Not perfect but pretty damned sweet.








ps. Strap length matters not when the fuel cell does not reach high enough to put fuel in it!


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Fuel tank wiring:
I am swapping tanks and the 4 plug wire goes into the tank of both... BUT the 91 Jetta has a + and - going out to the fuel pump. The 92 Corrado has the 4 plug but the outsides male connectors are wider than the inner. What I'm thinking of doing since I have the Corrado is splitting all the wires and using only the Corrado wires all the way to the fuse box. But it would be easier just to splice them at the plug. Any suggestions? I ask because if I splice the 2 +'s and the 2-'s, will that allow too much amps/volts and create heat? Bad place to have heat if ya know what I mean. 


_Modified by myksinwa at 9:34 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

From TornadoWolf pg 33: "The VR6 corrado fuel pumps are in tank. They have the fuel filter mounted where the old secondary cis pump is on MK2's. U have to use a MK3 fuel tank because the corrado pump will not fit in a MK2 tank and the corrado fuel tank will not fit an MK2. I Just went through this nightmare of switching tanks and pumps. Good luck with the swap." 
Crap... missed that one! Wolf, what did you do?


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x151/myksinwa/
I think this is how to do it... pics of my rear strut brace and fuel tank differences and the hole in the Corrado where the floor used to be.


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

Help, i have no power to the cluster when the key is not turned.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

is e2 to d8 jumped?


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_is e2 to d8 jumped?

Done, but i only get power when the key is turned, the clock and milage go away once i turn the key to the off position


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

i know its not listed as parts that can be used, but i was told that the mk3 front and rear subframes can be used in a mk2 for a vr6 swap. it just ends up giving it a wider front stance, is this true in anyway or pure BS?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_i know its not listed as parts that can be used, but i was told that the mk3 front and rear subframes can be used in a mk2 for a vr6 swap. it just ends up giving it a wider front stance, is this true in anyway or pure BS?

what your talking about is the front k-frame and rear beam (where the rear wheels mount). these can both be used on the mk2, but you cannot use the front motor mount frame or the lower rad support.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
what your talking about is the front k-frame and rear beam (where the rear wheels mount). these can both be used on the mk2, but you cannot use the front motor mount frame or the lower rad support. 

alright. so for a barebones, no a/c, no p/s (mk2 rack capped), mk2 steering coloumn, mk2 pedal assembly, using an o2a cable clutch conversion the only parts i need to source that cant be found in my mk3 vrt already would be the front cross members from a passat or corrado?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

you need a corrado radiator and fans


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_you need a corrado radiator and fans


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup


or if i use the mk2 radiator and a dual fan setup, will it have sufficient cooling capacity? or ghetto rig the mk3 rad up


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

mk2 radiator's flanges are on the wrong side 
mk2 lower rad support with a corrado radiator works best


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_mk2 radiator's flanges are on the wrong side 


forgot about that detail...my bad. im going to have to look around the junkyards and see if i can find any passats or corrados. the one corrado ive found was stripped of anything useful


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

a new radiator can be had for 120


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

If you use a Passat front cross member with radiator support from a manual car you can fit the mk3 or passat B3 or B4 radiator on it, but if your car has small bumpers it may protrude from the front apron.


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_If you use a Passat front cross member with radiator support from a manual car you can fit the mk3 or passat B3 or B4 radiator on it, but if your car has small bumpers it may protrude from the front apron.

so passat front cross member, with what rad support? id like to be able to reuse my mk3 radiator and fans if at all possible


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

passat front rad crossmember


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ottsrabbit84* »_Help, i have no power to the cluster when the key is not turned.

do you have a red jumper in 30 and 30B?


_Modified by all-starr-me at 8:53 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

to use the passat lower rad support, you cut the front tow hook and horns off. it will only line up with the 2 bolts that hold the front bumper on, but I cut my mk2 rad support/crossmember ends off and drilled a hole through the crossmember between the holes then added a bolt to hold it to the cut off ends like the mk2 stuff and bolted it to the frame rails with a short bolt. then you can put it all in place without having the front bumper on. 
you will need some metal straps or something at the top to hold the radiator in place. I used a B4 passat radiator and condensor in my corrado and had to trim eveything to make it fit, but it sits much farther away from the engine and straight on and adds a lot of capacity over the mk2/slc radiator. I put a strap on each side from the fan bolt to the upper radiator support to keep it from moving, since it sits much lower with the passat stuff.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*

an automatic passat lower rad support sits much higher than the manual one so it won't fit the mk3 or passat rad without work, but it will fit a mk2 one. the front crossmember from the 16v B3 use the same mk2 front mount, while a B3/B4 crossmember uses a mk3/SLC style front mount, so get one the whole crossmember/lower support from a 5 speed VR6 B3/B4 and you will be set.
you can use the mk2/16v B3 crossmember/front mount with a solid mount if you take a little off the top, I guess some people like the solid front mount feeling, but I put poly in all of mine and its fine.


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

there is s plug type thing in there that looks liek a factory piece made to jump the two.. is that correct or so i still have to jump it?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_an automatic passat lower rad support sits much higher than the manual one so it won't fit the mk3 or passat rad without work

I'm not sure how tru that is. I have a B3 passat 16v auto front crossmember in my car with a MKIII rad. The only mod I had to do was take off the small bracket that is rivited to the top of the fan housing.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

Inst. cluster question. The swap I have is 98 OBDII. I had to order a used inst cluster and the harrness from a guy on here because my car did not come with it. I already have the e2-d8 jump installed. 
I hooked up all inst cluster just to see how many miles were on the cluster, and nothing, no lights, no mileage. You could not even tell it was plugged in. 
I had been pin testing thing before I plugged the ECU in soI would not fry it, so it was still unplugged, as well as the main quick dissconnect harrness at the motor. 
I grabbed the bently and started to pin test the inst cluster for power and grounds, everything checks fine. 
So the next day I go ahead and try again with the same results. then for s and g's I plug in the main engine harrness, Bam, the inst cluster mileage and time come on as well as all the lights. 
So does the engne harrness need to be in to close a loop for the milage to come on?? Mind you I still did not have the ECU plugged in. I know the milage is on the INST cluster but why would you need to plug in the engine to get it to come on. I have looked over the bently wireing and I cant see why that would be?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_I'm not sure how tru that is. I have a B3 passat 16v auto front crossmember in my car with a MKIII rad. The only mod I had to do was take off the small bracket that is rivited to the top of the fan housing. 

I will have to check but it seemed with the automatic one it would put the radiator up high enough that it would interfer with the the hood latch or the head lights.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

I guess it could be ossible that it gets either a power or ground through the engine side I havent traced anything back that far


----------



## crazysccrmd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_I guess it could be ossible that it gets either a power or ground through the engine side I havent traced anything back that far

the instrument cluster has a bunch of grounds on the back of the intake manifold/head. they wont be hooked up unless the main wiring harness plug in the engine bay is plugged in to the engine block harness


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
the instrument cluster has a bunch of grounds on the back of the intake manifold/head. they wont be hooked up unless the main wiring harness plug in the engine bay is plugged in to the engine block harness

see i learn something new everyday


----------



## r3dgteye (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

i have a odb1 vr to swap into my 86 gti.
the question is could i just unbolt it from donor car (gti) at the suspension and those few bolts on the subframe connected to the car, and do the same thing to my 86, then just bolt the suspension, motor, tranny in all at once?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
I will have to check but it seemed with the automatic one it would put the radiator up high enough that it would interfer with the the hood latch or the head lights.

I dont have an issue with it hitting the latch or the main lights, If you were running inner lights it might be a issue, it is right up on the core support.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazysccrmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazysccrmd* »_
the instrument cluster has a bunch of grounds on the back of the intake manifold/head. they wont be hooked up unless the main wiring harness plug in the engine bay is plugged in to the engine block harness

Ok, I would have thought the main 12v +\- would be through the fuse block. I know all the sensors come though it. Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## r3dgteye (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (r3dgteye)*

i have a odb1 vr to swap into my 86 gti.
the question is could i just unbolt it from donor car (gti) at the suspension and those few bolts on the subframe connected to the car, and do the same thing to my 86, then just bolt the suspension, motor, tranny in all at once?
need the answer please


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (r3dgteye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r3dgteye* »_i have a odb1 vr to swap into my 86 gti.
the question is could i just unbolt it from donor car (gti) at the suspension and those few bolts on the subframe connected to the car, and do the same thing to my 86, then just bolt the suspension, motor, tranny in all at once?
need the answer please

i think we heard you the first time...we're prob not answering because you clearly haven't read anything...


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

just picked up all my VR swap stuff today...(yes!)
question, are the tie rods the same for a manual and a hydro power steering rack? the only thing that matters is length for + or reg susp...thanks.
i know the u-joint linkage has to be specifically for a manual rack. 

looking at the nest of wiring...jeese haha


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

tie rods are different.


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

can anyone tell me the proper way to bleed the hydro clutch i can't get pressure to build up unless i prime the line but once i bleed it it goes away and i can't get it to build up


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (2.slodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.slodub* »_can anyone tell me the proper way to bleed the hydro clutch i can't get pressure to build up unless i prime the line but once i bleed it it goes away and i can't get it to build up

wrong forum this is for mk2 vr6 swap tech. support only. try transmission there's more details there.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

really? hmm, i looked at the 2 subframes today. one with plus susp and a manual rack
and the other regular susp and PS rack
the lengths are different obviously, but it looks like the racks are the same witdth, so I guess the pitch of the tie rods are different going into the rack?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i just bought a pretty cool kit from euronationvw.com that eliminates the hydro clutch, thus enabling you to keep your stock pedals!!! it cost 330 shipped, so this is a option if people can't find pedals.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

I started another vr swa today. 89 golf gl 2dr that had a 16v swap on digifant. I will throw some icture up some pics 2nite


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

oh...and my lovely NJ owned coupe, lil rusty under there... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

when i was removing the rear subframe, one of the bolts snapped right off, i think the guys before me crossthreaded it







. well there is none that can be grabbed onto, i started drilling into it to drill it out and retap......any other suggestions?
oh and someone told me someting about 92 corrado's being non-egr... truth?



_Modified by darksix at 10:21 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

92 and 93 are a weird group of cars, some were dizzy some were coilpack, i had a 93 passat coilpack harness that had no sec air pump. dont think it had EGR either.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yea thats what he told me, its a 92 dizzy ecu from a corrado, said it doesnt have air pump or egr?...
im headin outside to work on some more swap stuff....well try and drill that ^$%%^& broken bolt out of the frame.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i finally gave up and got a ce2 system from the junkyard


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i saw lots of "it works" as far as throttle cables go when using a hydro pedal setup for the clutch.
but if using a cable clutch, which i am, what vr throttle cable is best for a mk2 pedal set?
is any kind of speedo cable or adapter needed if using c2+mk3 guage cluster? (i figured it was just if using a mk2 guage cluster)
thanks...if i missed the answers, sorry..pages of reading zones me out sometimes.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

ok, I gotta start buttoning up a few things I have been neglecting to get this car moving before the snow comes.
1. I am deleting the coolant ball. What will I do about the hose that has the smaller hose that goes off to the coolant ball? I will need a inline filler I presume? Can someone recommend one please?
2. Fuel pump, right now just has the stock A2 Digi 2 pump. good enough or what should I replace it with? A 16v pump? I just need to change the out of tank pump?
3. Fuel lines, I didn't think to get the fuel lines of the donor car, the A2 ones are will not reach the fuel rail. What can I, should I do for this?
4. the heater core I am sure still has some green coolant in it, and the motor I'm sure still has some pink coolant in it. Should I fill it all with water and just drain it a couple times first before using the pink stuff?
5. It looks like I may not have time to hook up the AC, if I decide to wait until after the winter what should I use to cover up the compressor inlet/outlet ports so as to not get junk in there over the winter?
6. Do I have to hook up the EVAP crap? I'm not even sure how it is setup to begin with but I think I have it all. (I've removed SAIS)
7. Should I get a A3 gas tank at some point or is the A2 one good enough?
8. Which head light harness should I use? I have the A2 and A3 one I think.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

^few of those i was pondering as well.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

corrado/passat vr6 cable is what you need.
you need to use a mk3 vr6 cluster, or a passat/corrado vr6 cluster or use a mk2 cluster with a tach adapter


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

awesome thats what i thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

coolant is simple, coolant flange to heater core, heater core to back of head. not sure of the size of the hose but will go in upper rad hose and be more of a bitch to bleed than normal.
Fuel pump should be fine, could also use fuel injected hose from napa to mate to the mk2 lines if they arent long enough, instead of the preformed VW ones.
id consider down the road mk3 tank and lines.
def flush the system, could prob do just the heater core.
id personally pull the compressor and run a non AC belt.
evap is not needed.
if the headlight harness is integrated to engine harness id use the mk3 if not you can use mk2. just think newer wires are generally better.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

how would one go about flushing just the heater core?--without runing the whole system once the car is put together


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_how would one go about flushing just the heater core?--without runing the whole system once the car is put together

disconnect the heater hoses where they meet the core inlet/outlet on the firewall, and flush with a hose. BAM!


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

haha yea, thats one thought that crossed my mind.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_coolant is simple, coolant flange to heater core, heater core to back of head. not sure of the size of the hose but will go in upper rad hose and be more of a bitch to bleed than normal.
Fuel pump should be fine, could also use fuel injected hose from napa to mate to the mk2 lines if they arent long enough, instead of the preformed VW ones.
id consider down the road mk3 tank and lines.
def flush the system, could prob do just the heater core.
id personally pull the compressor and run a non AC belt.
evap is not needed.
if the headlight harness is integrated to engine harness id use the mk3 if not you can use mk2. just think newer wires are generally better.


sounds easy enough, I wanted to use samco hoses instead of the stock uglies though. Maybe I can just cut the return hose off and plug it with a bolt and some RTV sealer.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

you could get samcos but the fact you are cutting the upper and not using most of the others becuase you will get rid of the lines to the throttle body it just doesnt seem like it be worth it.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

yes, saving money would be good too. I will stick with the stock hoses, I guess I could dress them up if I really wanted to, I just want to drive this thing ASAP.
One more question. Since I put the motor in with the downpip attached, i hate to remove the cat to squeeze it paste the subframe, I hate doing exhausts so I bought a setup that should just be total bolt on. 
TT A2 VR exhaust, 2.5" & a Test pipe from 42dd 2.5. The fit perfect together. What I'm wondering is, if the test pipe will fit perfectly with the DP and cat back, I assume it would if people were using the stock VR cats.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

should mate up no prob.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you could get samcos but the fact you are cutting the upper and not using most of the others becuase you will get rid of the lines to the throttle body it just doesnt seem like it be worth it.

what do you do about the two hoses to the throttle body? how do you fill the holes?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

you run a piece of hose from back of head to heatercore. and modify upper hose. thats why i say its pointless for the samcos. you could loop them i guess.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

thnx for clarification


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

steering question. mk2 vr swap. iam using my mk2 manual rack. i can only turn the wheels 1 1/2 turns to the left and 2 1/2 to the right. iam guesing its my rack an its not centered. iam using plus suspension.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

you answered your own question. make it center and move the wheel? if its still all weird you need to adjust tie rods.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

thats what it sounds like to me, i'd disconnect the tierod ends and center the rack. gonna have to pop off the steering wheel and reset that too
wish i could find a manual u-joint!
edit*
-bonesaw..."prowler of the A2 VR6 FAQ" beat me to it.


_Modified by darksix at 8:54 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you answered your own question. make it center and move the wheel? if its still all weird you need to adjust tie rods.

oh mighy bonesaw. how many turns or threads is recommended for the ends to be on eough?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

can be different with each brand tie rod, should be the same on both sides.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thank you sir.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

that's funny


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

mk3 cluster needs mk3 cluster harness...
and corrado/passat need rado/pst harness correct?
that being said, with a manual cluster..does the harness have to be from a manual as well? or would one from an auto be exactly the same? thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

doesnt matter auto/manual


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

ce2 plugs right in right? mine did


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Cable Shifter:
a)A3 VR6
b)Corrado VR6
c)Passat VR6 *longer but can work
how much longer is the passat cable shifter?
how much modification is required to make it work?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_Cable Shifter:
a)A3 VR6
b)Corrado VR6
c)Passat VR6 *longer but can work
how much longer is the passat cable shifter?
how much modification is required to make it work?


No real additional modification needed...I usually just tie the longer cables to the steering rack with a zip tie to keep them as far away from the exhaust as possible.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (The Hater)*

Anyone here use this or see it in action? This is what I am doing in place of the hydraulic clutch.

http://wrdusa.com/Merchant2/me...ounts


----------



## jettincoupe (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

my car has been running for a while thanks to the info in this thread. its not on the road but i have been moving it around the shop under its own power. i finally put an O2 sensor in it today and when i checked the readings out of pin 4 it only seems to behave right when the cooling fan is on. with fan on it fluctuates around .7-.5v, fan off its going down to .03v . book says between 1v and .3v is normal. also checked the heater circuit and that is functioning correctly. 
i believe the swap is from a 95 gti. ecu ends in EA and is OBD1
I will have my lc-1 out of the old car soon and be able to see exactly what the mixture is doing. 
also the computer has a neuspeed chip i think if that matters.
I have no idea what would do this. For the most part i have just read and worked through and wiring problems i have had so far but this one i figured i would ask. 
any advice?


_Modified by jettincoupe at 2:33 PM 10-13-2007_


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

sorry if its been mentioned before, but i have not read all 50 pages of this thread. 
can i use a a3 fuel tank and pump with the a2 lines? if not why not?


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

The A2 lines run from the fuel pump which is located outside and about a foot and a half forward of the tank compared to the A3 which has it all coming from the tank where the pump is also. I have been doing some looking and I think the A3 tank will be a direct fit if you use the A3 straps but a corrado's is too tall and the spare tire sits too low. The breether line is no problem. On the first page is the basic stuff to go off of, only prob I have come across is the Corrado tank not a direct fit, but look up on the first page to make sure the A3 will be a fine fit. But then again you can get some fuel line with brass fittings and just hose clamp it on.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

A3 tank you should use A3 lines and straps too. you can use mk2 straps though, just a little tougher to get in. if you have to you can run soft lines to the mk2 hardlines use a mk3 filter. you can def make it all work, id try to get the mk3 lines if you could though. mk2 lines will end in a conglomeration of hard line, soft hose, and lost of hoseclamps


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

bonesaw, i asked a little while ago regarding wiring harnesses and what to do, and i was just wondering what you did personally. do you unwrap and rewrap with the vr engine harness or do you just swap the whole engine bay harness and switch the light connectors?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

ive done it both ways, generally i use the whole mk3 harness and all you need to change is the headlight connectors. Usually the person already has H4 so they already changed the connectors on the mk2 harness.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (darksix)*

I normally try to do the answering but.......
if I were to run a corrado tilt column with a mk2 manual rack what u joints should I use?


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_I normally try to do the answering but.......
if I were to run a corrado tilt column with a mk2 manual rack what u joints should I use?

i used the mark 2 knuckle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

are the b3 and b4 passat cluster harness'esssss the same? i have a b3 passat cluster....need the darned harness for it!


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

you have to use a manual u joint. all steering columns are the same spline wise.

b3 and b4 cluster harnesses should be the same
haha this is bonesaw btw. on friends comp


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (turbodub)*

hey, quick question: VR6+020=yes/no?
I'm doing a really nice linkage setup with my A2 and I'd prefer keeping a linkage based shifter instead of one shifted with ropes


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_hey, quick question: VR6+020=yes/no?
I'm doing a really nice linkage setup with my A2 and I'd prefer keeping a linkage based shifter instead of one shifted with ropes









no, there is no 6cyl o2o bell housing for you to use..


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

rats.
maybe I'll have to rethink the VR swap.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Chapel)*

create/fabricate something cool that mounts to the VR trans and selects the gear using the stock o20 rod selector style. 
you'd be the man. I've thought of it before...but i'm not motivated enough.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm pretty sure i've seen that done, try searching for it, maybe in the mk1 forum, some really insane fabricators there


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

there is a guy in germany who makes a rod kit to enable you to use the 020 shifter box in a mk1 with a vr6. i doubt it will work on a mk2 but here the idea
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33733&viewitem=&item=330152171365
http://www.grasshopperdrag.de/
yes it be cool but its a mk2, and doesnt take very long to change the shifter box. you dont even need to disconnect the exhaust. i really dont see what the big deal is.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

im sure this has been covered 20 times on here but i searched through quite a few pages of this thread and didnt find my answer.
it says i can use an a2 radiator..
anyone using a 16v radiator?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

you can use a mk2 rad but the coolant flanges are on the wrong side. if you flip it then the fan switch is on the wrong side.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ i really dont see what the big deal is.

I prefer the feel of a properly sorted set of linkage over even a brand new cable shifter.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_
I prefer the feel of a properly sorted set of linkage over even a brand new cable shifter.

wierd


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

different strokes for different folks guys


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

stupid passats and their similar clusters/harness'
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3495872


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

oh god this is gonna get ridiculous. it really doesnt matter as long as it comes from a car with a digital speedo. my personal car was a b3 passat harness (1 plug) with a mk3 vr6 cluster. 
the only reason it should be the same as the donor is so the turn signals on cluster and MFA plug right in. you could splice if you really wanted too.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

well it was all no worries, until several people told me the passat cluster harness had to match the cluster. b3 to b3 and b4 to b4. trying to avoid another "buy multiple parts until one works" scenerio.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

i would only listen to a handful of people in this thread. haha


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

touche'
haha. monthes ago before i got my swap stuff i printed the whole thing out and read it...sorting out the BS. ...yet there is always something.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

forums been quiet last few days, so i've got a ? for the gods of mk2vr: i want to do new fuel lines, but i don't want to just swap the corrado ones, has anyone done the an fittings, and ran braided lines?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

it def can be done but not very cost effective. need to get fittings welded to rail. an aftermarket fuel filter. and alot of line and fittings. you are talking 200-300 easily


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

okay, so maybe i'll just try to find line that run in the bay, cause mine don't mate up anyway


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah my car has fitings coming from the fuel tank, so im going to figure something out to mate em to the fuel rail. 
and hey bonesaw, i snagged my buddys mk3 cluster harness, do you know which the wires need to be spliced in to? ...cant believe they have a whole separate plug for 2 wires!


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'll probably just get fuel injection hose from oreillys or wherever, they should probalby be fine.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

you just need soft hose and some screw clamps to use the mk2 stuff. same with mk3. you dont need to splice anything in the cluster harness. make sure e2 to d8 is jumped.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm concerned about the seatbelt safety switch, cause my interior harness came outta a jetta with that feature, can i simply remove the fuse, or do i have to do something a little different?


----------



## GLynch (Oct 5, 2005)

*K frame question*

Okay so I'm probably gonna get flamed but I read the first 10 pages and can't find a sraight answer.

I want to know how to keep the front suspension width the same as stock on my jetta. I am getting ready to swap a VR in and I already have my wheels. The wheels are already out as far as I want them to be. 
I want to know what k frame I should use. Is there any difference between the A3 and corrado k frames???? I am a little confused by the first page







. I know that the motor sits lower if you use a corrado. I don" really care about that I will modify the mount to make it sit level.
Thanks in advance
Graham


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

mine was from an a3 2.slow, and i saw no difference in my suspension, i kept my tierods, axles, 4lugs, and steering rack. so the a3 frame isn't really wider.... i'm ready to get reprimanded by bonesaw if i'm wrong...but it worked for me


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_i'm concerned about the seatbelt safety switch, cause my interior harness came outta a jetta with that feature, can i simply remove the fuse, or do i have to do something a little different?


wondering the same thing.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: K frame question (GLynch)*

k frame doesn't matter the width is in the a arms. just make sure you use the corresponding rack and axles.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: K frame question (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_k frame doesn't matter the width is in the a arms. just make sure you use the corresponding rack and axles.

It matters. All VR K frames are the same. Rado, A3 as long as its a VR frame.
You dont want to use a 2.0 frame. Unless you get that cool custom mount jammy listed a few pages back. 
But I'd rather put the VR frame in cuz it gave me a chance to rebuild everything with new parts. 
I used a rado K frame with a GTI VR rack. It doesnt matter they all fit.
I used stock A2 control arms, tied rods/ends, ball joints, spindles, axles, brakes etc. So my A2 is all the same cept for the motor and tranny.


----------



## cjm722 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have a 91 GTI, and i've gotten the engine harrness to plug in fine, i'm planning on using the radaitor from the B3 passat, i have the fan control harness, but someone has cut the small end of where i think the wires went into the car, what should i do, can i use the 8v fan harness and just change the plug at the fan?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (cjm722)*

i used the mk2 harness and chaned the plug sinc ei didnt have ac anyways


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

you can use any mk3 k frame. the corrado vr6 is identical except it does not have the bracket for the weight. which should be cut off anyway.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you can use any mk3 k frame. the corrado vr6 is identical except it does not have the bracket for the weight. which should be cut off anyway.

i have a question i ave allways started with a four wheel disc car. what in terms of fittings and proportioning valves do i need to change around wen i put discs on the rear?


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

i just did a swap, 93 vr out of a passat into my a2 jetta I have the motor in the car and everything hooked up right when i go to start the car all the relays click, fuel pump primes but the car doesn't do anything. i can't figure what's wrong with it, anyone have any suggestions on what it could be


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2.slodub)*

30-30b jumped? could be a few things. 
as for the rear disc. i leave the proportioning valve, if you can change the hardlines from the prob valve to the softline. if not i bed the drum line to work and then the disc stuff bolts all up. make sure change to 22mm haha


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

22 is a must


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (2.slodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.slodub* »_i just did a swap, 93 vr out of a passat into my a2 jetta I have the motor in the car and everything hooked up right when i go to start the car all the relays click, fuel pump primes but the car doesn't do anything. i can't figure what's wrong with it, anyone have any suggestions on what it could be

got the seatbelt plugged in? that was always my problem, (not with the swap but just in general if you have passive restraints)


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

bump to answer my question about how to bypass that feature ^^^^


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

will mk3 rear disc setup fit an mk2 golf?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

you will see brown wires with i think yellow stripes runnig out to the door, if you can find them dissconnect them and take the two running near fuse box and connect them. you can also take off the recepticle on the door and connect them there. It is L4 it needs to be conncted to ground. there is prob 2 wires coming out of there, make sure you cut the right one. the other goes to a relay.
yes the mk3 rear disk stuff bolts right up. it is practically the same.


_Modified by bonesaw at 11:02 AM 10-22-2007_


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (Chapel)*

I bought a 95 passat vr6 motor and the front sub-frame. Can i put that motor in using my a2 jetta rear sub-frame?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (prracer6)*

no you have to use a mk3 rear subframe. it can come from any mk3.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks bonesaw!!!


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Radiator Fan Wiring*

I've searched through this post and all the archives on the vortex, but haven't found any good answers but I apologize for the sort of general question.
I won't be running AC in my VR6 swap. The wiring harness I have for my radiator fan/temp sensor/control module has a few more plugs than that.
Which ones do I actually need?
I know I'll need the big plug going to the control module, the big plug on the fan, the thermoswitch, the positive wire, and the ground wire.
Anything else necessary? The ones that have a rubber grommet that look like they go through the firewall - what are they for?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Radiator Fan Wiring (FlyersFn32)*

i would honestly leave it all unless you really know what you are doing.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

agreed. I just ziptied my ac stuff to the harness, and seriously, undoing the entire harness to eliminate 4 wires is the suck.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

now for the shift question: i got a nice cable shift setup out of a mk3 gti, and the box doesn't seem to want to bolt up under my car, what modification needs to be done, or am i just dumb?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i read it on here and this is exactly what i did, use the original bolts to hold the box in place...drill some new holes and bolt it up. i know there is a pic somewhere on here, my heat shield is already up or i'd take a pic


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

okay, that's all i need, thanks alot.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

i use the existing holes and the lips catch the box or you can use big washers. if its a mk3 box you have 1 hole to drill for the stud up top.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah, that was my plan. thanks for reassuring me so that i don't feel like i'm spinning my wheels.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

is it possible to change the rear main seal without removing the lower chain cover?
and can the trans be installed without that metal splash gaurd...then add it later (when i effin find one!)


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

you prob could change it but whats the big deal about removing it? yeah you can install the trans and put that shield on later, or not run it like most people do.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i suppose just lazyness...having to remove 100 bolts then rtv the cover back on. 
but i kinda want to check them chain guides out anyway. idunno, when it comes to it i guess i'll deceide. not sure if the seal needs replacing...ill check it out when i remove the flywheel. but the inside of the bell housing had plenty of grease and oil deposits, so im thinking it might be shot.


----------



## porterave (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (darksix)*

Could I use a Corrado VR6 rad with MK3 VR6 fans?
How about using a MK2 rad, and using the MK3 VR6 fans?


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (porterave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porterave* »_Could I use a Corrado VR6 rad with MK3 VR6 fans?
How about using a MK2 rad, and using the MK3 VR6 fans?

the mk3 fan setup is too tall, but you could always trim the shroud to fit better.
To use the mk2 rad you have to go ghetto and flip it over to put the coolant outlets on the driver side.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

if you flip it the fan switch is then on the pass side. id use a rado rad and mk3 fans, just need to trim bottom of shroud.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

reading begins


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

stupid passat radiators


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

the only thing stupid is there is not a good way to mount em up top. otherwise it works real well.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i concede that, yeah. ima gofor a corrado rad i think.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

well i got motivated and studied lots of line diagrams in the rado bentley, and although some wires are different colors on the engine and rad fan harness' i have, i pretty much have everything strait i think. the harness has a few cut sections, one from the egr, one from the evap, and the ac stuff. 
bad part is, a few connectors have had the wires pulled out of em, so one more thing to track down at the boneyard. now i need to plot out all the ground points, and make up a few more along the way


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

if you have the passat rad and front subframe why not just use that? 
if you go to corrado and had passat stuff you will need to switch to corrado hoses or you can make mk3 hoses work.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

since i have no egr, and the wires have even been cut from the harness...is there anything i have to do so the ecu doesnt think something is wrong?
and do you have to run the evap carbon canister stuff...those wires have been cut as well.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

no egr and no evap you will throw a CEL and there is no way around it other than leaving it plugged in.


----------



## audioworx3 (Oct 2, 2007)

*HELP!*

hey guys a little help please, does anybody know how to modify the mk3 pedal box? From wat i can see the length of the pedals must be extended as well as the angle of the pedals changed??? i don't have a choice i have to use the mk3 pedal box!


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well that sucks, the plugs are completely cut. and i dont have the solenoid for either. thats why a lil while ago i asked if any corrados came without egr, they said the 92 ecu doesnt recognize the egr?
so as long as the sensors are hooked up, ecu thinks its okay, the piping for the egr doesnt have to be hooked up


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: HELP! (audioworx3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audioworx3* »_hey guys a little help please, does anybody know how to modify the mk3 pedal box? From wat i can see the length of the pedals must be extended as well as the angle of the pedals changed??? i don't have a choice i have to use the mk3 pedal box!

i personally don't know anyone who is using the mk3 pedals.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the only thing stupid is there is not a good way to mount em up top. otherwise it works real well. 

so is anyone running a passat radiator?
is there anyway to make it work?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
so is anyone running a passat radiator?
is there anyway to make it work?

lots of people are...you can just put it in on the passat lower subframes. I like it because it sits straighter and further from the alternator that way. 
you can either make a bracket up top to hold it...or just leave it.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_since i have no egr, and the wires have even been cut from the harness...is there anything i have to do so the ecu doesnt think something is wrong?
and do you have to run the evap carbon canister stuff...those wires have been cut as well.

let me find the link but i remember reading you can add a resistor or a diode to bypass the egr as far as the evap i havent thrown a code


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well, i got the dual fans from a passat, and had a guy match up the holes with a rad he had, and my dad stopped and picked it up on the way home. but, the sensor and coolant inlet and outlets are on different sides, so it's messed up!!!!!!!


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_well, i got the dual fans from a passat, and had a guy match up the holes with a rad he had, and my dad stopped and picked it up on the way home. but, the sensor and coolant inlet and outlets are on different sides, so it's messed up!!!!!!!

????? it must be mk2


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah, i'm hoping he'll take it back, it's real nice, brand new!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

its prob a 16v passat rad.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

ahha!! anyone want one


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_its prob a 16v passat rad.

It allways seems you have just a little more knowledge than me oh great one


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

yeah i thought i saw that post somewhere but i couldnt find it last night. the evap valve i found from my buddys parts car..it goes tank to canister to evap valve to intake mani correct? (left the bentley outside and its pouring haha)
as for the egr, if it throws a code it doesnt affect engine ops does it? i know if your o2 sensor kicks the bucket the ecu goes to a default setting correct? because if the only downside to no egr is a CEL then no biggie if i cant make it dissapear.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

i think you can get away with just plugging the evap thing in.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

well it seems the rumor might be true, 92-early 93passat vr6's with distributer have no egr nor air pump. and maybe no evap either. 
im trying to findsomeone to verify this with an ecu code to see if mine is indeed one of these. if thats the case, then that would explain why the only things cut on my engine bay harness are the plug for the evap and plug for the egr...according to the rado bentley. (also explains why some colors are different)


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

my car was a 93 passat coilpack harness had no EGR and no sec air. but it did have evap.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

cool, good to know. 
getting pics now, i have a wire question


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (darksix)*

might be a dumb question, but my motor is missing so many sensors, and the harness' have been spliced and cut in a lot of spots. figured it all out i think except...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

2 pin is your reverse sensor. plugs into trans. blue wire is for the dummy light for the alternator. yes you need to connect those two thick red together.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

awesome thanks. i figured the two needed, but since they were traced with diff colors i wanted to make sure. dummy light--there a spot on the alty to hook it up to?
now i just need to find a plug for the reverse sensor...the wires yanked out of the plug during transport of the motor.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

sweet, managed to get the old pins out of the plug and i had a few lying around so i made a pigtail and spliced it in. 
so the dummy light hooks on the alty or just disregard it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

it connects to the alternator and it is connected to the thick alternator wire. it is a single connector that sits near the starter. it is not needed, but it helps.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

oh okay, i think i know what you are talking about.
one more, i found a stray red w/ yellow tracer on the fuse box side of the engine harness...just hangin out with no plug?
and the plug for the o2 sensor, inside the sheathed cable with 2 of the wires going to the plug, there is a black wire...but all the pins on the plug are hooked up?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (darksix)*

They all have evap, no way around it, but it hooks into the existing mk2 stuff pretty easily. some OBD 2 stuff has enhanced evap with a leak detection pump. I have heard if you cut the EGR wire or pull it out at the conector it doesn't set of a CEL or even look for it though.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

red with yellow tracer needs constant power. it is constant power to the ECU.
my mentality is if the evap or whatever you have that is missing is gonna throw a CEL, what it make a difference if the EGR and sec air dont work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

i dont really see what the problem is. what calipers?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

constant power got ya, any common spot people connect that too inside the car?
any clue about the black wire that coms out with the plug for the o2 sensor?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

usually connect to the mk3 style 30-30b jump. as for the black wire, take a pic. its prob supposed to be connected in the harness


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (darksix)*

d)Passat VR6 *some modifiction needed
as far as me using the passat steering column what exactly is some modification needed?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

actually scratch that.
since the mk2 is ce2 can i keep the mk2 steering column?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

why would you change the steering column?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

bad advice from a friend.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

The car was originally a 92 Golf 8v it had solid disc front rotors and drum rear. Still has the drums but I put vented rotors, brand new calipers to match, minex pads and SS lines. But I'll find out tomorrow when I bleed the breaks if there is a problem or not. I also found it strange that the pads werent identical on on both sides of the rotor. But eh, we'll see. 
Shifter box and exhaust going in saturday, gotta shorten up the power steering lines and figure a way to mount them and then its wiring and cooling.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_The car was originally a 92 Golf 8v it had solid disc front rotors and drum rear. Still has the drums but I put vented rotors, brand new calipers to match, minex pads and SS lines. But I'll find out tomorrow when I bleed the breaks if there is a problem or not. I also found it strange that the pads werent identical on on both sides of the rotor. But eh, we'll see. 
Shifter box and exhaust going in saturday, gotta shorten up the power steering lines and figure a way to mount them and then its wiring and cooling. 

that brake setup will _work_ but i can't guarantee you'll *stop* very well. especially if you're keeping the stock 9.4" brakes.


----------



## porterave (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Could I use, an A2 lower rad support with a Corrado rad?
Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (porterave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porterave* »_Could I use, an A2 lower rad support with a Corrado rad?
Sorry for the stupid questions.

that is answered on the first page.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

yeah i would never run anything less than 10.1


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I wanna run 13" wheels. I'll upgrade the rear to disc eventually. We'll see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

spacers are your friend


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_I wanna run 13" wheels. I'll upgrade the rear to disc eventually. We'll see how it goes. Thanks for the advice.

i would say at least go all SS lines if you insist on running the 9.4" brakes, but to each his own.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

yup, got me my spacers.

Dont need SS lines in the rear with drums.
Front are SS upgraded to vented rotors and mintex pads.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

so i guess vr6 calipers and carriers are the same as g60.
so basically all i have to do is the 10.1 conversion(housings,hubs ect).
than i can use the vr calipers and carriers (off a 97 passat) with the g60 rotors?
does this make sense?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

here is the wire in question. o2 sensor plug, all wires still have (partial) factory wrapping around them. that lonley black wire goes directly to the ecm plug via that sheathed tube that the yellow and white wires are in. 
also, the coolant expansion tank sensor, brake resevoir sensor, wiper motor, and washer fluid pump--(cant think of any others right now)--what harness to they belong too? hopefully the headlight harness has plugs for em, because i dont have a HL harness yet, and there certainly arent any more plugs unspoken for. in either the engine harness or the rad fan harness.


















_Modified by darksix at 4:21 PM 10-25-2007_


_Modified by darksix at 7:24 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

if they are off a 97 they might be 11.3 which are not the same as g60. you can use the 10.1 spindles, if you want to run 11" 5lug you will need the 5 lug hubs, i tihnk you can use the g60 carriers but you need corrado vr6 or 11" calipers.
as for random black wire it is the sheilding ground. its fine how it is.
the brake fluid sensor, coolant overflow, and washerpump are on the C harness which generally is with the headlight harness. Wipers are a seperate harness and are with the engine harness.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

guess when i get a headlight harness from the junkyard i'll make sure it has connections for all those, and i'll also get a wiper harness. 
do they have to be from a ce2 mk2? or will a ce1 mk2 work? what about a 16vpassat?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

anything ce2.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

thinkin about getting this kit, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3508801 but i was wondering: can i use my old clutch cable? or do i have to use this one? why? and can i use my 16v throttle cable? or do i have to get another one?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

you need to use that clutch cable because its a different length.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

you also have to use a corrado vr6 or passat vr6 throttle cable.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

any of you guys know where I can get fuel lines like in this pic? And perhaps a coolant hose setup like this too?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

you buy the lines at summit, or local hot rod shop.
you build the coolant pipe out of piping, weld in a filler cap like he has (its turned upside down) and then polish the hell out of it.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

mmm, red mica pearl


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

has anyone here put their coil packs under the runners or mounted on front of the block? what would be the best route to go about doing this? make a braket. but i would also like to see some pics. sorry for any confusing.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

you def cant fit under the runners, if you put in front i would but a shield on the bottom to protect from water.


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i recently did a vr swap in to my a2 jetta, everything is wired up right, im getting spark,fuel and the injectors are working but i can't get it to start, anyone know what could be wrong with it. the motor is odb1


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

do you have ce2? is the seatbelt plugged in?


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

everything is from the passat when i got the mk2 it didn't have any wiring in it at all every bit of it is from the passat


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

that's the only thing i know of, im not good at wiring at all, where are you bonesaw? dont' you have a blackberry with this forum as your backround?


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

everything should be wired up right if im getting spark and fuel and the motor is cranking right, it sounds like it wants to fire up but it just wont ive got the right voltage everywhere too


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i'm guessing it's timed correctly...


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

im asuming ,the motor ran perfect when it was pulled from the donor passat nothing has been messed with


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2.slodub)*

if you are getting fuel and spark, the ECU and all is working. Timing correct?


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

when the motor was pulled it was running fine, the motor was tooking out of the passat and put straight into the a2 jetta the same day so i don't see how the timing could have been messed up


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (2.slodub)*

ok the car will start up for a second if i use starting fluid so what does that mean


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

plugs in correct cylinders?


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

yea all of them have spark too


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

are the fuel lines mixed up? sounds like no fuel if it'll start/run with starting fluid only. make sure the return and feed arent switched. 
on a positive note...
my motor is in the car!!! before install, i pulled the lower chain cover and the guides are practically new as the guy said, chains look great...rear main seal was brand new, headgasket nice and pretty (the small sliver i could see), so i used some ultra grey to seal the cover back, put on the 13lb flywheel, clutchnet clutch/pressure plate, bearing and guide sleeve, changed the gear oil to Redline mt-90, and after putting/pulling the engine 4 times to bang the frame rail even more, its in and bolted to the mounts. 
i have i think a rado rear subframe, engine sits level/lil higher pass corner. hits the hood ribs a little...nothing a cut wheel cant fix. but its in the car finally...sigh of relief, now the easier parts...pluging stuff in, and bolting stuff on. cheers to the a2 vr6 thread!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (darksix)*

okay im keeping the 4 lug and original brake set up for time being.
so im keeping the mk2 master cylinder and no abs.
only problem is there is a line of the clutch that goes to the vr6 abs module and a line that goes to the the reservoir. so i can swap over the vr6 reservoir no problem but what about the line to the abs?
is that strictly for abs and can i delete the line or do i need to get a master cylinder from a corrado without abs?
or can i somehow make it work with the mk2 master cylinder?


----------



## 2.slodub (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

the top is the feed and the bottom is return correct? ive got good fuel pressure too


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2.slodub)*

you can get a reservior from any mk3. it will have a nipple to run for the line for the master cyl.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

another quick question.
im running the bfi poly mounts.
i searched around and some people say you need to trim the rear a quarter inch or so and others say to leave them alone.
what do the mk2 vr swap gurus think?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

put your motor in and see how it fits. it most likely needs to be trimmed.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i have the bfi poly mounts, and a corrado rear sbframe. the motor sits pretty level it seems. and clears the hood, not by much but it clears...i didnt trim mine at all.


----------



## robitvr6 (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a 93 vr6 motor out of a passat the sensor on the intake manifold i believe is bad its some type of air temperature sensor plugged in the car stalls and idols ruff unplugged car runs fine anyone have info on this sensor


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (robitvr6)*

Intake Air Temp Sensor.
Get a new one they are cheap. But otherwise i'd say check all your vac hoses.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

why cant i use my a3 front cross member? why do i have to use the passat ones?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

just try it and you will figure it out pretty easily. the holes come nowhere near lining up. passat/corrado/mk2 the holes are in line with each other. they are not on the mk3.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_why cant i use my a3 front cross member? why do i have to use the passat ones?

Why even ask?

Dont you think if the mk3 could be used we would? It is much easier to come by then the ones needed.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

how far are the holes off by? you could always drill to fit.. if you really want the mk3 Xmember


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

i am allmost certain they dont even hit the frame rails


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

you go and try it and report back to us, the holes are nowhere near the framerail.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I have to ask myself the question again why if it would work would we all use something else?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

hmm quick question.
the mk2 wiring harness had a ground connected to the brace that holds the knee bar to the left of the fuse box and a ground by the battery.
the vr harness only has a ground by the battery.

should there be another ground or am i alright?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

the grounds are fine.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

wont get to work on it again until next weekend b/c of army duty








haha...so anxious to hear that rrrrrrrrrrrr. one solid day and it should be ready to start!....provided i get the last few odds and ends in time.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (darksix)*

anyone using an inline pump such as a walbro?
would u still need the intank pump?


----------



## robitvr6 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

theres a couple of things that you might of missed with the radiator support you can use the a2 radiator support and corrado radiator its just close to engine i used a electric fan also for a better fit


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_anyone using an inline pump such as a walbro?
would u still need the intank pump?

for what application? I mean you _could_ use an inline pump, but you certainly don't have to. You can always get an intank Walbro, which is a pretty easy fit and requires only a little modification. Otherwise you can certainly run the stock pumps from an A2. Or if you want to switch to a mk3 tank/pump setup you'll be just like the factory made it. 
i don't see any reason to run just an inline pump for a stock motor application (non FI)


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (robitvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robitvr6* »_theres a couple of things that you might of missed with the radiator support you can use the a2 radiator support and corrado radiator its just close to engine i used a electric fan also for a better fit

nobody missed that, this thread is just about how to use stock parts from other cars to create an a2-vr6. there are certainly a million things you _could_ do to get stuff to work. Especially with enough time and money.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*

its for a vrt.
if i did get an inline pump how much modification is required?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_its for a vrt.
if i did get an inline pump how much modification is required?

if you wanted to eliminate the in-tank pump and use just the external...you'd have to drill a hole in the absolute bottom of the gas tank, and put a fitting there. and then run all new fuel line from the tank fitting to the pump, and from the pump to the Fuel rail, and then you'd have a return line as well. Every setup is different. this would be a better question for the Forced Induction Forum rather than here, but that is a basic idea of what you need to know.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

to put an additional fuel pump along with the in tank one i do not recommend this with a mk2 setup. you will really need to use a mk3 setup and you can add the second pump before or after the fuel filter. in that sense you might as well just get an in tank walbro.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so if i do get an intank walbro than do i delete the external pump? 

or i just leave it be?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

if you do an intank walbro you need a mk3 tank. if you put a mk3 tank in you only have the intank pump. you will need to get the mk3 lines and filter and filter bracket. you will also have an accurate gas gauge.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

this gives me a headache.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

what does?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

fueling. I ended up just getting braided line with no ends, and just clamping it on, works great!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

i dont see how fueling is complicated, its either you use the mk2 stuff, and use soft line to connect the hard line to the fuel rail and generally have inaccurate fuel gauge, or you swap all the mk3 stuff over and it all works.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

xactly. then why everyone ask ?


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

on the first page it says if i use the 16v motor mount cross member that i can use aftermarket lower motor mount (it t2's). i dont know what t2s are but does this mean i cant use the bfi poly ones? why not? 
and are the passat and jetta 16v's different, because why can i use a passat 16v cross member but not the 16v cross member thats already in the car?


_Modified by sleepygreen2 at 11:20 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_ 
and are the passat and jetta 16v's different, because why can i use a passat 16v cross member but not the 16v cross member thats already in the car?

_Modified by sleepygreen2 at 11:20 AM 10-31-2007_

for the same reason you can't just leave an a2 cross member in there in the first place. you need to get the passat (16v or vr6) or corrado crossmember to lower the motor. 
the parts listed on the first page are the parts that work, if you still want to question whether or not something works then give it a try.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Allmost everyone on this thread that regularly answers questions have done this swap multiplpe times. We have also most likely used all of the available part options. If there were a new part that worked we would most definatly have the list updated


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i understand that. i wasnt challenging the list or its makers, i was just wondering WHY the aftermarket mounts dont work even if i put a vr mount in.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

becuase it doesnt use the same kind of mounts as a vr


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

i tihnk the list needs to be updated as where in hell would you ever find that mount since T2 is long out of business.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

so can i bolt on my vr mounts from my a3 donor car and use bfi poly mounts on the 16v cross member?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

no.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

btw Talking bout motor mounts, Are the all corrado/passat/MK3 mounts inter-changable? or since Im using a corrado front cross, I would need to get at corrado front.?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

its all the same ****.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_so can i bolt on my vr mounts from my a3 donor car and use bfi poly mounts on the 16v cross member?


_Quote, originally posted by *slc4me* »_becuase it doesnt use the same kind of mounts as a vr


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey guys whats up. I just finished pluging all of the wires in and some other odds and ends. I hooked up the battery just to see if i was getting power to the guage cluster and nothing came up. The only thing that happened on the cluster was the temp and fuel gauge needle began to bounce. I am assuming that i need to figure this out before moving on so if anyone has any clue of what is happening it would be much apprecated. thanks in advance
Also its a 93 dizzy motor going into a 90 jetta if it makes a differences.


_Modified by GTIbongo at 4:45 PM 11-1-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

is the entire engine harness installed? the cluster grounds thru the engine harness. i tihnk it uses the ground point on the intake manifold.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

that could be what it is becasue i do not have the intake mani on there, ill try that and let you know how it goes. thanks


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

picked up a front cross member off of a b3 passat 16v, took it home and test fit my mk3 gti vr radiator. the holes didnt line up at all. inches off. ???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

it works with a passat rad. if not drill a hole or 2.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

any one delete the ac and power steering pullys?
any idea what size belt?
tried the mk3 forums and the 2.8vr forums it doesnt seem as if anyone knows anything about it or has done it.
hoping someone in here has. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

46.5 inch 6 spline belt is what i used


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

gates k060435
conitech 6PK1115


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

you guys are good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

no ****


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i also posted this in the mk2 forum
sorry for the x-post but i thought i might get more help here and this is the proper place for this








i have a dizzy vr6 motor mounted on a mk2 rear subframe w/ mk2 power steering rack (90% certain its mk2), mk2 control arms, mk3 4 lug front spindles, 100mm mk2 axles
the tie rods appear to be to long....and im not sure where to from here
any help is very much appreciated















pics...the camber is not off on the pass side...the car is jacked up/titled, the wheel is straight
the pass side is turned a little bit to the left while the drivers side is jacked to the right w/ the tie rod in place...oh, and the tie rods appear to have the same amount of threads showing on each side


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

if you bought the setup from someone as a "swap" they might have been running plus suspension. looks to me like you need some mk2 tierods. 
**also, i believe the tie rod ends on a vr are straight like the last pic. mk2 ones are curved. i could be wrong, but i know mk2 ends are curved. and my rack came with plus tierods with strait ends.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (darksix)*

ok...a few ppl in the mk2 forum mentioned they did not look like mk2 ends
i ordered 2 new whole mk2 tie rods...i hope that fixes my issue
the swap was from a passat...the guy that put it together isnt quite sure what he used ..so im having to take it step by step because when it was put together it was not road worthy


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah thats basically how my swap parts were...swip-swapped and mix-matched. got it strait now, bout ready to turn the key.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (reflected)*

those are passat tie rod ends, mk2/3/VR6 ends are shorter and curved. passats use different control arms/sway bays and tie rod ends as well as axles. mk2/3 ends should set you straight.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

thanks guys...the mk2 tie rods i ordered will be here tomorrow








so i can find out if that fixes my problem
also...what exhaust should i go w/ ? custom or __ ?
ohh..also, what about the speedo cable? right now the vr6 tranny still has the electric speed sensor installed....can i just pull it out and swap in the cable driven one or what?










_Modified by reflected at 3:07 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (reflected)*

can use any mk2 exhaust. TT makes a 2.5, you could do custom or make a mk3 one fit. what cluster are you going to use? if its mk2 you can use the speedo cable but your tach will be inaccurate without a tach adapter.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

mk2 cluster
tach adaptor? ..i realize the whole 4 vs 6cyl thing but where do i find said adaptor ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (reflected)*

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/electronics.asp
for what they charge there is no way in hell id use a mk2 cluster. other places might make them too. its just as easy and a hell of alot cheaper to put a mk3 vr cluster in there. people have also made passat/corrado clusters fit.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*
















f that
guess ill look for a vr cluster...thanks


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

a mk3 cluster fits nicely. i have a passat one, which like the corrado its a lot wider. im just going to leave off the bezel until i deceide what i wanna do.

a question: for a complete rear drum to disk swap you need from rear disk car....
-calipers, rotors, e-brake cables and....i guess the hub/carriers? anything else


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

for people using corrado intake box for obd2, where to you guys put the SAI intake hose that originally go infront of the mk3 intake box. I know you can just put a tiny air-filter there, but I'm trying to smog it. 
Here is a pic of the front of the corrado intake box, It has no hole on top portion of the box, un-like the mk3. I know that many people had passed smog with the vr6 swap, but what do they do.








This the the SAI, the tube at far left needs to get air from the intake box for smog check i believe. (missing the angle piece, but you get the point)


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (reflected)*

will this adapter work?http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs...T=999
i saw where a guy here on the tex had this on his vr swap.


_Modified by MR.ROCCO at 12:55 AM 11-5-2007_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_for people using corrado intake box for obd2, where to you guys put the SAI intake hose that originally go infront of the mk3 intake box. I know you can just put a tiny air-filter there, but I'm trying to smog it. 
Here is a pic of the front of the corrado intake box, It has no hole on top portion of the box, un-like the mk3. I know that many people had passed smog with the vr6 swap, but what do they do.
This the the SAI, the tube at far left needs to get air from the intake box for smog check i believe. (missing the angle piece, but you get the point)



drill the airbox and put a fitting on there to accept the hose off the air pump. or you could just put a filter on like everyone else.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

so I guess I am going to be able to start feeding the engine harness into the car this weekend. 
Hows the wiring go? Should this be just a plug N play affair or are there jumpers and splicing that needs to be done? 
motor is 98 VR, car is 92 Golf.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_so I guess I am going to be able to start feeding the engine harness into the car this weekend. 
Hows the wiring go? Should this be just a plug N play affair or are there jumpers and splicing that needs to be done? 
motor is 98 VR, car is 92 Golf.

haha, this isn't your first time on this thread....you already know the answer to that...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

so i guess you dont want me to come wire it.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_so i guess you dont want me to come wire it.

I was gonna give it go myself. But dunno if I have the skillz. 
but yea, let me know what your weekend is looking like either this one or next. 

and yea I know the answer to my question, guess I was hoping the sun would shine on my ass, lol


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

this weekend is better than next


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

if i use my mk2 pedal cluster which accelerator cables can i use?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

corrado vr6 or b3 passat vr6


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

will an obd2 vr cluster work?


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

Wondering if there are any adjustments that you can make to seat the engine father to the driverside of the bay?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

make your own mounts


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIbongo* »_Wondering if there are any adjustments that you can make to seat the engine father to the driverside of the bay?

why would you ever want to do this? 
not only would you have to make custom mounts, but you'll have to get custom axles. probably have to notch the drivers frame rail as well to fit the transmission over there. Then probably a custom downpipe. 
I hope your doing this on Circle Track because good luck taking sharp right turns. Now you've shifted the weight over to the driver side, along with the driver...sounds like a fantastic recipe for a rollover.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_will an obd2 vr cluster work?

read the previous 50 pages, this has been answered about 1.369 million times. 
Those of us who answer the questions on here have all put in our time learning, Print out the whole FAQ and read it while you take a dump at work like the rest of us did.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

i read it while getting a blumpkin.


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Check it out 
http://www.urbandictionary.com...15538


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
read the previous 50 pages, this has been answered about 1.369 million times. 
Those of us who answer the questions on here have all put in our time learning, Print out the whole FAQ and read it while you take a dump at work like the rest of us did. 

ure an a$$


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
ure an a$$

truth hurts dont it


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

lol.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
ure an a$$

Fair Enough!!!
Todd Todd the Turbo-God Chiming In...How come you're not in here helping all the kiddies with their swaps...You've been doing them since 1993.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i read it while getting a blumpkin.

ive got to start paying attenion to these threads, funny poo-poo.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

just did some reading about mk4 shifter box (02J) into mk3's and was wondering if anyone has done this on a mk2 vr swap? i guess the mk4 shifter works differently and has a much better feel than the mk3 one, but theres some custom work needed to fit it in a mk3. has anyone fit one into a mk2?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_just did some reading about mk4 shifter box (02J) into mk3's and was wondering if anyone has done this on a mk2 vr swap? i guess the mk4 shifter works differently and has a much better feel than the mk3 one, but theres some custom work needed to fit it in a mk3. has anyone fit one into a mk2?

I never mounted the shifter box, since i just didn't see the need to when a g60/vr box works so well. 
if your going to put an o2j into your car though, you'll have to change the drive flanges to any o2a style flange, or the early New Beetle O2J flange. This will allow you run your mk2 axles. Otherwise you'll have to get some mk4 axles, cut off the ends..then cut off ends on your axles. then make a mk4 inner/ mk2or3/ outer hybrid frankenstein axle. 
if you use a g60/vr6 shifter box, you'll also have to use the shifter selector(the part the cable ends mount to) from the matching trans. the main rod going down in a o2a trans is about a 1/2" longer and you'll either need to grind/cut the end of that rod down or you can change the (VW)cap on the bottom of the trans.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Why is it that everybody wants to reinvent the wheel? 
The o2j gets destroyed just as easy as an 02a but it takes more work to make fit


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
I never mounted the shifter box, since i just didn't see the need to when a g60/vr box works so well. 

mine seems really sloppy and i want to tighten it up, but i have heard of people dumping lots of money into these and have them still be sloppy. i read about mk4 (02J) shifter boxes used with mk3 (02A) trannys by swapping out some parts on the tranny (shift weight and stuff around there) and the boxes and cables themselves


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

if you wanna get rid of sloppyness get a b+m short shifter.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you wanna get rid of sloppyness get a b+m short shifter. 

or a rebuild i wouldnt mess with switching out boxes


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

i need to order a new tire rod end for my mk2 manual rack. both are adjustable.i forget what i have already but their longer then the zf ends an stock ends. can someone help me out?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

can i use my 86 gti fuel pump for my 2.9l vr6 swap


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

sure, but its better to use a 16v pump...or the mk3 tank/pump/lines etc.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

y is it better to use a 16v pump,


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

higher pressure.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

all mk2/3 tie rod ends are the same regardless or manual/power or ZF/TRW rack. the passat ends are longer but are straight while mk4 ends are longer but curved like mk2/3 ends. 
which leads me to ask can I just use mk4 tie rod ends on a mk2 manual rack with plus suspension? anyone try this combinaton?


_Modified by all-starr-me at 4:03 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_higher pressure.


but i can use my stock 86 gti fuel pump right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

do i really need to say "i guess you can" all over again?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

thanks


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

Hey guys, here's a link to a few loose wires in my bay and under the dash. I'm guessing grounds, but idk, this is my first full car re-wire. I'm thinking one of them is a relay.
http://www.ringo.com/photos/al...13473 




_Modified by mk2 16v turbo at 3:19 PM 11-10-2007_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

which brake should i use for my 4 lug vr6 swap,because i wanna buy the ATS classic 8.0 x 13:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

^ i suggest an anchor


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

seriously please










_Modified by wolfy19 at 2:26 PM 11-10-2007_


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

dumb question, but how did all of you route the bay ecu harness?
it wont fit through any factory holes into the rain gutter, so i was thinking of just using a hole saw and running the ecu in there.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i cut out my rain gutter


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

need to drill a hole, or run it across the back.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yea i ran it across the top of the firewall, then made the hole on the pass side of the gutter big enough to fit the connector through. ecu is sitting next to the blower duct nicely.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

can anyone help me, or am i gonna get flamed?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

what do you guys think the better brake pads are? 
i have the bigger MC, 10.1 in the front and disc in the rear. seems a lot of people have been happy with the hawk hps pads. i was thinking of just getting oem rotors, and some better pads. 
had cross drilled rotors on a different car, didnt drive it hard enough/often enough to notice a difference.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_which brake should i use for my 4 lug vr6 swap,because i wanna buy the ATS classic 8.0 x 13: 

I dont know if i would run a brake small enough for 13's and have a vr under the hood


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd suggest checking in the mk1 forum for guys who swapped vr's into their rabbits, and ask about specs.?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

okay working on the swap right now and a few questions.
i said forget about the evap charcoal junk, so just cap off the inlet port under the throttle body where it used to go?
the brake booster check valve, i know the main line goes to the front of the intake manifold next to the fpr, where does the small vac line go? that comes out the bottom of the check valve. 
the crankcase heater element, my plug for it somehow cut itself off, which wires need to be to which side of th eplug? i have a few spare plugs lying around to splice onto the wires.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

you can cap off the extra port on the check valve. one should be going to the slider controls inside. 
the heater element it prob doesnt matter what wire is what.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

oh okay, thats the one i was missing-for the controls inside the car. the other is capped off.
and was i correct in just capping off the intake port where the evap used to go in?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (darksix)*

can i run my for 4 lug on a mk3 vr6 K frame


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

and doese the 86 gti steering column bolts up to the mk3 subframe


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yes you can leave everything in your car and change just the K frame.
all steering columns will bolt up it depends on the steering rack. if you change to the mk3 rack you will need to use the mk3 knuckle. it bolts apart so you will need both pieces. you will also need to change it back to mk2 tie rods.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i know its been discussed before and ive searched but found conflicting answers. i have a vr6 passat cross member and an a3 radiator. will this setup work? i know the holes dont line up but i can drill a new one, just wondering about height issues.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

it will work, you will have to make something to secure it up top.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

can i use that subframe for my mk2 gti vr6 swap,i was told it is a corrado K frame.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I have some cut engine wires from my swap.








Would anyone know where these wires go to?? They are coming from the same area (near the transmisson, coolant thermal).


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_can i use that subframe for my mk2 gti vr6 swap,i was told it is a corrado K frame.

















that k-frame looks right, but its a mk3 one. hope you didn't pay extra for it because it was a _corrado_ one. Can you just get a part number off of the subframe. i can't really tell from the pic if the mounting ears are flat(corrado/mke) or angled(passat). 
i think your front subframes are passat vr, which will work as well. 


_Modified by The Hater at 2:36 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

cant finde the part number for the K frame but the front subframes part number is 23523 0093
i payd 120$ for the K farme and front subframe


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

turn the k-frame around and take a pic of it head on.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

what year and model did that harness come out of?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

those wires on the right look like they're for a fog or lights. i've got the same setup on my passat harness.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

how much harder is the swap if the mk2 is an 86.....dose the harness not plug yup....


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

CE1... different pin style


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

the car will need to be converted to ce2.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Can i use a MK3 k frame and still rock non-plus suspension (4 lug?)


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_I have some cut engine wires from my swap.








Would anyone know where these wires go to?? They are coming from the same area (near the transmisson, coolant thermal).










these wires are from a 97 obd2 vr6. They seem to be either the front knock and the crank sensor but don't know which is which, since both are 3 wires. The 2 wire I have no clue.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Can i use a MK3 k frame and still rock non-plus suspension (4 lug?)

yes, just use all the mk2 stuff, inc. steering rack. that's what i used on my setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk2 16v turbo at 5:45 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

But i cant use a MK2 k frame, the rear mounts are different correct?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

correct


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_turn the k-frame around and take a pic of it head on. 

new pictures of the Kframe


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

golf? jetta? passat?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so from what car is the K frame,and can i run 4 lug on it


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_so from what car is the K frame,and can i run 4 lug on it

looks like a VR subframe to me. The VR rado and VR MK3 sub frames are indentical. I'm not sure about a passat VR frame i dont think it can be used. 
Only one way to find out, get under the car and line it up!
And it doesn't matter what frame you use, you can use 4 lug or 5 lug you just have to use the matching tie rods, control arms, etc.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

well can i use the parts for my 86 gti vr6 swap


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

Which type of reservior are pple useing for there non-abs brake fluid reservoir?? Stock mk2 don't have a hose line for the clutch.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_Which type of reservior are pple useing for there non-abs brake fluid reservoir?? Stock mk2 don't have a hose line for the clutch.

mk3 non-abs cars have the right reservoir, or you can get the corrado/passat non-abs reservoir.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*!!!!axle bolts!!!*

lalala...just torquing the 6 cv bolts to the drive flange, SNAP! one of the stupid trible square's snaps in half. so only 5 are holding it on right now...
question, is it okay to run it a little bit like this? just saw the boot has a small crack in it, so im going to need to redo the axle anyhow.
would the procedure be the same as any other snapped bolt, drill it and tap it? ...since its the drive flange and all. out of all the times i have changed vw axles...this is the first time that has happened, and no it wasnt cross threaded.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
mk3 non-abs cars have the right reservoir, or you can get the corrado/passat non-abs reservoir.

i just used the passat reservoir from the vr donor car even though im not using abs. im pretty sure it doesnt matter if the reservior came from an abs car or not as long as it has the line for the hydraulic clutch. 











_Modified by MadTextureYo at 10:43 AM 11-17-2007_


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

help
Im still having problems with my gauge cluster. Everythign works fine when the key is turned when the key is in the off position i have no power to cluster, no clock orr milage.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

check fuse to the gauge cluster. 
what happening is that you are getting 12v switched power, but not constant. The only thing that would stop you would be the fuse, i had the same prob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

Should be fuse 21. I actually just fixed this 2 minutes ago.
I was having the same problem and didn't even think to check the fuses.
And, I discovered I was missing fuse 21.
Problem solved.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_

i just used the passat reservoir from the vr donor car even though im not using abs. im pretty sure it doesnt matter if the reservior came from an abs car or not as long as it has the line for the hydraulic clutch. 










_Modified by MadTextureYo at 10:43 AM 11-17-2007_

thanks for the kool info. I'll just use my stock mk3 vr6 jetta resvior then


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ottsrabbit84* »_help
Im still having problems with my gauge cluster. Everythign works fine when the key is turned when the key is in the off position i have no power to cluster, no clock orr milage. 

Thanks that was exactly it.

For some weird rason when i turn the key the odometer part flashes the numbers "10 02" 3 times returns to the odometer reading. Also the gas gauge is very slow at going up. Anyone know what it could be ?????????


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

where can i buy this.


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

you asking about the fans? you can get them at smmit, im gonna order 2 10 inch ones for my car


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

would that work


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

for anyone thats done a custom fan set up... how difficult is the wiring?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

most of the fans are only 1 speed. the easiest way to do it is to get a rabbit 1 temp fan switch. but constant or switched power (depending on how you want the fans to work) on one terminal, connect the other side to 85 on a relay. ground 86. connect 30 to the battery with a fuse. 87 to the fan and then ground the fan. you can use a 2 speed fan switch but make sure you connect both speeds to 85 otherwise if it goes into speed 2 your fans will turn off.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*

ottsrabbit84- that 10-02 is a service reminder.


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Brake res: I used the original MK2 res and just went to the junk yard and picked up a ford ranger brake or clutch res (I can't remember which) I just drilled two wholes and mounted it next to the rad res. I do not forsee any problems and I do not have to worry about one failing and affecting both. 
As for fan: there is a few years of Nissan Maxima that used a shallow fan and i's 2 stage. I wll be using it once I get to that point. 
Question: I'm gathering all the new pieces for my Jetta VR, has anyone actually had any problems with a lightened flywheel (not the aluminium) and lightened pullies? I read somewhere that people have broke thier crank? Sounds unbelievable to me... hence why I'm asking.


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (ghostrider)*

I'm asking these questions because these were demolished prior to my purchase of the VR.
Is this the lower core support? and can I use a MK3 in a MK2 for a VR6 Corrado rad?
Front Cross members (motor mount half):
a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount 
c)VR6 Passat 
Does this mean I can not use the A2 upper core support? I have the A2 but not the VR, but want to use the Corrado VR rad. And will my hood still latch?
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Both question refer the the last k-member pictures.
question on a question:
The guy asking about his k-member, it has the mount for the vibration dampener that I had on my A2, but the Corrado did not have one, is this a normal case?
Question on k-member:
The most aft point past the sway bar mount- on the Corrado it is a few inches longer with a whole for a mount to the frame, but my A2 did not have that extended piece, is it at all important? 


_Modified by myksinwa at 11:18 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm putting in poly motor mounts from vf so the vibration is supposedly worse that stock rubber with the 1.8. The weight mount on the k-member: does it actually help or is there something else to be done to counter-act the vibration... I like to be able to see out the rear view ya know?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

pullies and lightweight flywheel are awesome together.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

kinda like bonesaw + A2 VR6 FAQ?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myksinwa* »_Both question refer the the last k-member pictures.
question on a question:
The guy asking about his k-member, it has the mount for the vibration dampener that I had on my A2, but the Corrado did not have one, is this a normal case?
Question on k-member:
The most aft point past the sway bar mount- on the Corrado it is a few inches longer with a whole for a mount to the frame, but my A2 did not have that extended piece, is it at all important? 

_Modified by myksinwa at 11:18 PM 11-19-2007_

doesn't matter, we always cut off the vibration dampener...i dont htink it does anything except aggravate you when putting on axles or downpipes, etc.
don't worry about the extra long tab on the back of the k-frame. doesn't get used on a2. if you feel better about it and want more work though, you can drill a hole, weld in a nut and then insert the bolt.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (myksinwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myksinwa* »_I'm asking these questions because these were demolished prior to my purchase of the VR.
Is this the lower core support? and can I use a MK3 in a MK2 for a VR6 Corrado rad?
Front Cross members (motor mount half):
a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount 
c)VR6 Passat 
Does this mean I can not use the A2 upper core support? I have the A2 but not the VR, but want to use the Corrado VR rad. And will my hood still latch?
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup

Use the Mk2 lower rad support for the SLC radiator, you can keep you upper rad support too, your hood will latch. the corrado is an A2 platform you know. The mk3 rad support does not fit at all.
as for motor mount crossmembers you can keep your A2 one and use a solid front mont, or you can find a VR6 passat/corrado one if you are going with the VF style mounts. The passat 16v and Corrado G60 crossmember is the same as the stock A2.
The solid one is still dampened at the ends where it meets the frame rails, but I would suggest not using VF rear and tranny mounts if you have a solid front mount. just get the heavy duty stock tranny mount and a stock or hockey puck rear engine mount, less vibration and much cheaper.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re:*

I'm in the process of converting a running mk2 vr6 over to OBDII. I have pulled the OBDI wiring out of the car so it is like starting over again. I've done several MK2 VR6 swaps but each one is different. I have a few simple wiring pics/questions if anyone has time to help. 
The last OBD2 VR6 swap I did was from a 98 MK3. The engine harness had the 'N' connector for the AC/fan control module in with the rest of the engine harness. I was able to easily splice these N wires into the interior AC N harness and it turned the fans on when AC turned on etc. 
The swap I am working on now is from a 1996 VR6 Jetta and has no N harness wrapped in with the engine/headlights. I have a relay connector that goes through the firewall with the rest of the fuse box side plugs but the relay itself is missing. The relay connects to the fan control module pins T10/6, T10/8, and T10/3. The 4th and final wire from the relay goes to the ECU connector at T68/37. Does anyone know what number relay goes on this thing?








Far right of this pic








The bently lists that T68/37 connects to N1 (ac/heater control harness), but in this harness it does not. Any idea how to integrate a mk2/ 92 VR6 corrado AC control (interior) N harness with this stuff so the fans turn on when the heater/ac turn on? I don't have the mk3 N harness so I am not sure how the fan control module will get the signal from the interior AC controls letting it know to turn the compressor/fans on.
I also have a couple wires I am not sure where they go...but the harness isn't in the car yet (doing that over the holiday).
The 2 wires below are cut on my harness. The are in with the wiper motor/AC external temp sensor harness. One is black with a yellow stripe and the other is a ground wire. Probably not needed but I was curious.








Then I have these plugs. They come off the length of harness just past the wiper motor harness above. Perhaps brake fluid level, expansion tank and something else? One of them has a wire that goes to the T10/6 connector that plugs into the fan control module.








Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (radoboy)*

black yellow and brown is alarm horn. the other 3 are brake reservior, expansion tank, and a vacuum valve.
I cant seem to find that relay in any of the diagrams i got. havent checked the bentley yet. it looks as though you could connect them to their respective places.


_Modified by bonesaw at 3:30 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_black yellow and brown is alarm horn. the other 3 are brake reservior, expansion tank, and a vacuum valve.

Awesome thanks for the reply. Any idea what relay I need for the relay harness to the fan control module/ecu? Any idea how this harness gets the signal from the AC controls to turn the fans on/clutch on since it doesn't have an N harness wrapped in with it?
Thnx again


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (radoboy)*

like i said i cant find it in any wiring diagrams i was able to find it somewhere else. its relay 206. its red pn 431 951 253F


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_like i said i cant find it in any wiring diagrams i was able to find it somewhere else. its relay 206. its red pn 431 951 253F

Thanks. When I posted I guess you hadn't added the comment about not seeing it in the wiring diagram...I looked also and couldn't find it







. I def appreciate the help and will try and track one down.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

swapping out my a2 gas tank for an a3. how do i go about wiring this? theres a 2 pin connector that plugs into the pump, and a 4 pin connector that plugs into the top of the tank. the a3 tank has one 4 pin connector. i know i need to cut and butt the a3 connector, but what wires go where and which ones are not needed?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

cut the plug off the a3 car, and splice it into the wires on the a2. thats what i did to have it nice and clean. the wire colors are the same for both.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

the wires are not always the same but you will see the power and ground are much thicker then the sender wire. also some a2 only had 3 wires. you will need to splice that extra ground on the mk3 setup to ground if that is the case. you can dissconnect, cut, or leave the extra wires for the other fuel pump.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

which throttle cable will work with a mk2 pedal cluster?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_which throttle cable will work with a mk2 pedal cluster?

i wanna know to


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

read the first post


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

didnt see anything mentioning what throttle cable to use with a2 pedals... im a little turkey day drunk, but maybe i just missed it or something...


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

scirocco 16v throttle cable


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

corrado vr6 throttle cable. or b3 passat vr6.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

im not sue,but i think somebody used a mk2 throttle cabel.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

knock yourself out and try a mk2 cable. you will see that it is clearly too short. if a mk2 cable worked dont you think we would all use them?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i know for sure there is somebody on the text that used a mk2 cabel,


_Modified by wolfy19 at 5:16 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

there we go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.thecarlounge.net...12163


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

go for it. ive never had trouble getting a vr6 throttle cable and i tend to end up needing one for the short runner. but more power to ya if you want to use the a2 one. you just wont have the nice factory look.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

im not going to use a mk2 cabel,i know that a vr6 throttle cabel fits better.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

k well i dropped the motor in.
and the crank is hitting the frame rail.
i hit it a couple times with a sledge before i dropped it in but its still hitting.
im using a 2.0 k frame/passat crossmember with poly bfi front and rear mounts and a g60 trans mount.
ill snap a pic 2marrow any ideas besides pulling the motor and bashing the frame rail in.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

bash the framerail or get an underdrive pulley. obx/unorthodox/gruven parts/eurospeed etc.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

How much exactly do you have to pound it in? like 1/2 in? Because ive got a completely resprayed shell, and i dont want to crack the paint...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

if you just painted id get an underdrive pulley. I ran one and never even touched my frame rails.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

when we put my motor in, i had already banged it in using someones measurements...and it wasnt enough. had to pull it a few times and clear it. got tons of room now. some people have even said theirs didnt hit? strange..guess some cars' chassis must be off.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

make sure if you do bang it out that you leave front subframe connected otherwise you might end up with bent framerails.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so im doing a corrado dash swap do i have to change the mk2 steering colum,and im using a obd2 wirring harness,is there a corrado cluster that would fit


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

you have to use the corrado steering column and make custom brackets. use whatever instrument cluster harness with whatever cluster. if you use a rado cluster use the obd1 wiring. if you use passat obd2 cluster use the passat obd2 harness. your best bet is to prob use a passat obd2 harness, and you can prob use a corrado cluster if you want.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

you mean costum brackets to mount the steering colum


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yeah, exactly what i said. corrado column and custom brackets.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so i wanna get a 4 lug swap from a mk3 jetta,can i use my stock 86 gti brake booster and master cylinder?
And doese somebody knows what size the mk3 jetta brakes are.
because i would like to use that setup on my mk2 vr6


_Modified by wolfy19 at 10:22 PM 11-27-2007_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

I believe there 10.1, someone back me up on this one.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yes you can use the booster, might wanna upgrade to a 22mm master cyl. mk3 4 lug brakes are all 10.1


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Can you use a MK3 2.0 fuse block and splice the wires to the VR6 harness?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (xcracer87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xcracer87* »_Can you use a MK3 2.0 fuse block and splice the wires to the VR6 harness?

You won't need to because they're both ce2 just Plug & Play 



_Modified by chee16vgti at 2:23 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Sooo you are saying that the VR6 harness will plug directly into the 2.0 fuse block. This whole shhaabam will be going into a mk2 btw.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (xcracer87)*

wow, the last 3 posts are full of misinformation. Its CE2 which makes them all the same. this includes all corrados, 89 1/2-up mk2s, all mk3s, and b3 and b4 passats. any engine harnesses will plug right in. Techinically any harness will work, just might need to change the other end. what makes them different is what relays in a sense. obd2 has no ECM relay while obd1 does.


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_wow, the last 3 posts are full of misinformation. Its CE2 which makes them all the same. this includes all corrados, 89 1/2-up mk2s, all mk3s, and b3 and b4 passats. any engine harnesses will plug right in. Techinically any harness will work, just might need to change the other end. what makes them different is what relays in a sense. obd2 has no ECM relay while obd1 does.

Thank you thats what i was looking for.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

can i still use mt 86 pedals if i get 22mm MC


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_can i still use mt 86 pedals if i get 22mm MC


Yes you can use it if you decided *not to do a vr6 swap*
but if you* do *a VR6 swap change your pedals (corrado,passat) 
BTW: Please read 1st page and do some searching. You'll get answers faster and not waste space on this A2VR6 FAQ page


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








im asking because im getting a cabel clutch conversion for the vr6 swap


_Modified by wolfy19 at 2:28 PM 11-28-2007_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

I'm doing the cable clutch conversion as well, which is NOT covered in this FAQ to my knowledge. So yea no reason why you cant use your stock pedals thats what the conversion is made for.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

cool thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

pretty simple. actuator, pay for the bracket if you want or make one. same with the cable. get the right one or you can use a longer one.
i dont see why everyone is all about the actuator. In the past year the part has tripled in price. You can change a pedal cluster without pulling the dash. And if you get a swap car you generally will get the master and slave.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thats the proplem i dont have a doner car


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

so what upper tie bars can i use?


----------



## Golf-NessMk2Vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Who makes a tower strut bar that clears the engine on a MK2VR??


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so what upper tie bars can i use?

I can tell you for sure that an Eibach Flat Bar clears it with plenty of room.








As far as I know they all fit though. The VR sits pretty far forward and leaves lots of room back there to clearance whatever bar you want.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Golf-NessMk2Vr)*

futrell sells one it looks like a neuspeed bar.


----------



## Golf-NessMk2Vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Thank you very much, you are now on my xmas list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Golf-NessMk2Vr)*

hi,doese a mk3 steering colum fit on a mk2 gti power steering rack or corrado steering rack.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yes it doesnt matter on the column end they are all the same. you will continue to use the mk2 ujoint.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

if there all the same y do i have to get mk3 colum for mk3 dash swap


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

you don't have to use the MK3 column, just the ujoint/knuckle it you are using the MK3 steering parts under the car. There are 2 steering columns used in both MK2 and MK3, I could different ones in same car, all connect relativly the same but mounting to the dash brackets are different.
ie I have seen: bothe used in different corrados, seen mk2 jetta column in a mk3 passat


_Modified by myksinwa at 11:14 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

so i can use my mk2 sterring colum for the mk3 dash swap,without any proplems


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

no, the reason you have to switch to a mk3 with a mk3 dash or a corrado one with a corado is the way it fits. if you leave the mk2 one the steering wheel will be touching the dash.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

obviously if there were better ways to do this people would have already done it. so why dont you just listen to what everyone else says.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

cool thanks


_Modified by wolfy19 at 12:14 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## vdubyavr6gti (Jul 13, 2005)

ok... im putting a vr in a 90 corrado. I have the radiator half from a b3 passat what engine mount half can i use? 
and i have everything pluged except for a 4 pin green connector in the fuse block dont have it. the harness is from a 97 passat vr. and i think the fuse panel is a mk3 vr. When you try an start it, it cranks but no fire. i found out im not getting spark. im stumped...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubyavr6gti)*

you need a vr corrado or vr passat engine mount frame. you can still use the corrado rad half. take a pic of the 4 pin connector. are you getting fuel?


----------



## vdubyavr6gti (Jul 13, 2005)

yes an no ha... i have a wire its red a brown and when touched to the positive side of the battery it sends fuel constantly even when the car is off... well i would take a picture if i had it ha or its just lost in the loom of wires .
as for the radiator half i think its the passat . i have a g60 subframe with the motor mount on it then i have the piece that goes underneath it with the power stearing line it.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

how do i jump e2-d8 if i have connectors plugged into e and d?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

wire repair kit from dealer. yellow wire with 2 pins on ends. or change to mk3 E and D harness. or cut up an old harness and use the pins.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*









my friends don' understand me.











_Modified by mk2 16v turbo at 5:29 PM 12-7-2007_


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


----------



## mk2boarder (Feb 6, 2007)

this maybe a dumb question but i was wondering if the mk3 light harness from a 97 glx is useable on 90 jetta?


----------



## AlpineWhiteMk2_16v (May 18, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (mk2boarder)*

Found Some Info... 
An What a PAIN IN THE A** it is to fit... 


_Modified by AlpineWhiteMk2_16v at 8:41 PM 12-16-2007_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (mk2boarder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2boarder* »_this maybe a dumb question but i was wondering if the mk3 light harness from a 97 glx is useable on 90 jetta?

yes it will work, you may have to modify it depending on which lights you use.


----------



## mk2boarder (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (all-starr-me)*

thank you


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (mk2boarder)*

Trying to get this VR6 swap finished up.
The motor, engine wiring harness, and fan harness are from a 1994 Passat. I haven't been able to get my fans come on yet, and I'm guessing this might be why.
For the life of me, I can't figure out where it goes.
Its number 9 in the picture. Any help? Maybe where it connects to and where those wires end up?
Sorry for the huge picture.








Also, while I'm posting, which wires control the temp gauge in the speedometer cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (FlyersFn32)*

there should be a wire that matches that white one on the engine harness and that is why they dont come on. the temp guage is controlled thru the engine harness.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

so my swap is 75 percent wired up id say, a lot of stuff works, there arent any spark plugs in so i know its not going to start, i just wanted to make sure the starter was wired correctly. when i turn the key to the start position, i hear one click followed by a whirring sound, almost like the starter is spinning but not engaging with the flywheel. whats up?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

charge your battery. make sure the coil is unplugged.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

on the picture above:
#9 i have no place to plug it into 
#10 i dont even have
#11 is plugged into another blue connector
#12 has no place to plug into
so i dont even have 10, and there are no corresponding plugs for 9 or 12.







12 is for AC correct?

also, anyone know where i can get the balance weights/connections for the shift cables to the gear selector on the trans? or something similar that will work. doesnt look like simple bolts will work.



_Modified by darksix at 11:04 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

you will only have those if its from a 93-94 passat. 9 plugs into headlight harness. 12 will plug into the heater box harness. you do not need a shifter weight.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i've got that shift weight if you want it, i'm not using it


















_Modified by mk2 16v turbo at 3:52 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

oh okay, so any makeshift fastening will do for the cable ends. no special weights are needed...good to know thanks.

heater box harness?--could that possibly be coming out of the relay box (potentialy may be missing)? hmm...and i didnt see a plug for 9 to go into the HL harness but i'll have to check again tomorrow.

**checked out the rado bentley compared to what i have on my relay box: missing "N"-ac wiring harness (green). well i dont have ac, on the engine or in the car, jetta coupe-ac-less. is that what i need to plug into referred to heater box harness?
also missing T, V, W, Y(single connector terminal 30?), Z1 and B. the 30/30B jump has nothing as well, which if i recall the single red/yellow stripe wire goes to it. and 30/30b gets the thick red constant power connected as well correct?
and i have no plug from the headlight harness for number 9 to go into.







so close and im still missing crap.
Also just realized the mk3 stalk's turn signal and mfa connections are alone with no harness'. 
(end rant)
_Modified by darksix at 7:25 PM 12-21-2007_


_Modified by darksix at 12:39 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_charge your battery. make sure the coil is unplugged.

put in a fresh optima yellowtop, and its coilpack, should i unplug it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

if you dont have spark plugs you do not want your coil firing.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

k, motors cranking, just dont have fuel yet, tried starting a few times, how long would it take for fuel to reach the motor from the tank if the lines were empty?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

there is a tiny allen head bolt on the fuel rail, open that up and hold a rag to catch it and crank it till you have fuel there.


----------



## Golf-NessMk2Vr (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I'm looking at a carbonio CAI for my swap..if i'm not mistaken isnt it a plug and play item, or do I have to some body modifications to the car? any help will would be much appreciative..merry xmas


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Golf-NessMk2Vr)*

you must be kidding. get a cone filter and call it a day. itll get wet enough connected to the maf


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Ok, Here is one I could not find anywhere in the whole ( 61) pages, unless I just looked right over it. How are you mounting your ECU in the rain tray??? 
I dont want to just let it lay on the bottom, and I would like to secure it. I was told a Passat (b3\B4) cant remember which, works great, with little mods. 
How are you doing it? Any pics would be great also. TIA 
Jason.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

I used velcro ^


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

generally it gets wedged between the wiper trans and the fresh air filter.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i have spark, no fuel. im pretty sure i did the wiring correcrly on my a3 tank because the gauge is reading correctly. i primed the pump with a little vacuum thing from that hole on the fuel rail, fuse is good, relay 67 should still be good, any ideas bonesaw?


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

When you turn your key to the accessory position, do you hear the pump hum for about a second?
Is the single red/yellow wire with a red plug plugged into the 30/30b jump?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*

is it obd1 or obd2?


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

obd1
no hum, thinking its the relay or wiring to the relay. what wiring controls that relay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

i replied in the other post but the ecm controls the fuel pump relay.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i need help guys. Having never re-wired a car before, this is "fun" for me to swap 2 harnesses.. I've kinda stalled out cuz i just can't seem to find in my bentley's where these wires go. can someone help me?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

i think i just found my answer:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3148537


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I know where it goes, in the rain tray. That is where is is now. 
Is the MKII filter unit larger than the standard intake??? I have like 17" of open space between the fresh air intake and the wiper unit. 
I was hopeing for a better idea to keep it in place so id does not bang around, and I would like to keep it up off the bottom of the rain tray so it does not sit in water. 
Does anything I am saying make sence?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

you could just get some 16gauge sheet metal from home depot and make your own seat for it..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

thick brown and red plug into the top. that brown does not plug into that black.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_you could just get some 16gauge sheet metal from home depot and make your own seat for it..

I was hopeing for a better answer than that, but if that is it then I guess thats it. 
Thanks


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_I know where it goes, in the rain tray. That is where is is now. 
Is the MKII filter unit larger than the standard intake??? I have like 17" of open space between the fresh air intake and the wiper unit. 
I was hopeing for a better idea to keep it in place so id does not bang around, and I would like to keep it up off the bottom of the rain tray so it does not sit in water. 
Does anything I am saying make sence?

just shove it in there and use one screw to hold it down. Why do you care about open space? get a rain tray cover.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i guess you could use the mk2 one, and modify it to accept the vr ecu...


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_i guess you could use the mk2 one, and modify it to accept the vr ecu...

I thought about that. Just wanted to see what most people have been doing.
I am not talking about the space, one of the guys on here, who knows what he is talking about almost all the time, said to wedge it in between two items. I have over a foot of sapce there so there is no way to "wedge" it in. 
I have a hard plastic rain tray, I am not woried about that. But you should not let your computer bang around and its better to keep it up off the bottom of the rain tray as to keep it as dry as possable. I just wanted to kmnow if there is say a bracket of another model that gives it a clean OEM look and works well. And I did not want to put more holes in the car then I need to. 

Its NBD. I will just make one to work in there nicely. 
Thanks for all the help.










_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 3:54 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

no oil light w/ key on accessory????
no spark ( checked cam/crank sens)

no start!!!


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

does anyone know if the mk3 steering column will bolt up to the mk2 ujoint under the dash?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

all mk3 mk2 corrado passat u joints are the same on the column end. they can be two different on the rack end. you can only change to a mk3 steering column if you are doing a mk3 dash swap.


----------



## MOUNT (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

question iam doing a corrado dash. 
explain what you did about your steering column.
iam using the knee bar from a corrado an iam using a corrado steering column w/tilt i also have the bracket that was attached to the frame to steering column. did anyone use the bracket or what did you use for the corrado column. thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MOUNT)*

fit the dash pad first then you will see where it needs to go. you will prob end up cutting out old bracket but use the existing holes. make it very supportive.


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

If somebody wants a Dual Fan Setup from a 93' Corrado VR6 for their A2-swap, I have one for sale in the classifieds.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3624281
Back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (A2brb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2brb* »_If somebody wants a Dual Fan Setup from a 93' Corrado VR6 for their A2-swap, I have one for sale in the classifieds.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3624281
Back to your regularly scheduled program









peckerhead post of the day award goes to!
you guessed it


----------



## ewaustin (Aug 30, 2005)

I haven't made it through at sixty-some pages yet so I don't know for sure if it's in here (yes I used the search) But I was wondering...
I came across this part








http://www.skmotorsport.com/os...d=675
Which claims that you don't need to swap cross members and can still use the A2 support with a VR6.
Has anyone used this? Does it work? or would I be better off just getting a Passat VR cross member?


_Modified by ewaustin at 9:43 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (ewaustin)*

you could use that...but your motor will probably be tilted differently than everyone else's. I might be worried about hood clearance with that, but they probably just make up for the difference in height with less aluminum mount. 
the passat/corrado front lower subframes mount the motor a little lower than the a2 one. 
I've personally never used one of those mounts though.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

I have actually scanned this entire post, so forgive me if this is covered: I have an OBDII 96 Passat engine and harness. Can I use a MarkIII 2.0 instrument cluster, or do I need one from a VR6?
Also the Cluster is from a 5 speed and harness is from an automatic. Is ths a problem?
Thanks for your help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (johntorg)*

you must use a vr6 cluster, whether it be mk3 or corrado/vr6 and the matching harness. you can prob use the instrument cluster harness from the passat and just get any mk3 vr6 cluster.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks, I'll start looking for one. I'd like to check the mileage on the one I have, in order to sell it. Do you know which pins I have to apply 12V to to see the mileage?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (johntorg)*

just plug the whole thing in.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_no, the reason you have to switch to a mk3 with a mk3 dash or a corrado one with a corado is the way it fits. if you leave the mk2 one the steering wheel will be touching the dash.


so ur saying that u dont really need to do the steering colum if u dont want? im using a mk2 dash, and corrado steering rack


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (superslowGTI86)*

i'll be honest, i havent looked at all 60+ pages of this thread, but i DID do some searching, and talking... and still havent found the answer.

i have an 85 jetta w/ a COMPLETE 92 slc vr swap - complete as in everything from the driveline, to brake calipers to the dash cluster. it was originally done back in 1993 - so some new technology and advances have surely come along in the last 15 years

is there ANY way to have the corrado fuel guage read correctly while using the mk2 fuel tank? i realize the rado tank is 18 gallons (thus the gauge reading 18-9-0) and the mk2 tank is 12 gallons, but is there any way around this. the original builder just made sure to never go below "9 gallons" on the cluster







which is all well and good, just seeing if there is anything i can swap in / work around / etc.
thanks!


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bshertzer)*

you could just run a mk3 fuel tank and lines and use mk3 gauges. 
or if you look, in the last 20 pages or so...someone cut out his trunk, and fit in a corrado fuel tank.


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

i guess i should have said that the gauges and everything are in and functioning. everything is 100% working (the fuel gauge just doesnt read right) as far as swapping out the rado cluster for a mk3 one, i'm not changing that. i was more wondering like if you change out the fuel sender to the one from another model it would read correctly... or something along those lines.
as far as cutting out the floor and doing a corrado tank -







i'll check into it, but i dunno if i want to mess around with that much. thanks though!


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

Since the sender is just a variable resistor, You might be able to adjust its range by putting another resistor in series or parallel with it. A good start might be to measure the resistance at full and empty on both types of senders. This doesn't gaurantee that you'll have full range, but you might be able to get empty to mean empty, even if full is not actually showing full.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bshertzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bshertzer* »_i guess i should have said that the gauges and everything are in and functioning. everything is 100% working (the fuel gauge just doesnt read right) as far as swapping out the rado cluster for a mk3 one, i'm not changing that. i was more wondering like if you change out the fuel sender to the one from another model it would read correctly... or something along those lines.
as far as cutting out the floor and doing a corrado tank -







i'll check into it, but i dunno if i want to mess around with that much. thanks though!









do you have a corrado dash in the car?


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

no, it's a mk2 dash, with the corrado cluster. most people look at me funny when i say that. i guess it's not as common as throwing in a mk3 setup, or doing a full on dash swap
















the car was built in 93, as one of the first vr6 swaps (a 2200 mile donor 92 slc was used for the transplant)

basically what it comes down to, is that it just bugs me that the gauge reads 1/2 full when it is almost empty. no big deal i guess - afterall, it's been that way for 15 years now








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3539978


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bshertzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bshertzer* »_no, it's a mk2 dash, with the corrado cluster. most people look at me funny when i say that. i guess it's not as common as throwing in a mk3 setup, or doing a full on dash swap








basically what it comes down to, is that it just bugs me that the gauge reads 1/2 full when it is almost empty. no big deal i guess - afterall, it's been that way for 15 years now








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3539978

yah thats a cool setup, but if you decide that you really need the gauges to be correct. All you'll need is a mk3 gauge cluster, mk3 cluster harness, and fuel tank and line setup. 
I dont really know anything about using transistors or resistors, that sounds a little ghetto fab to me. the mk3 clusters have been made to fit pretty nicely so don't let that discourage you.


----------



## superslowGTI86 (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
yah thats a cool setup, but if you decide that you really need the gauges to be correct. All you'll need is a mk3 gauge cluster, mk3 cluster harness, and fuel tank and line setup. 
I dont really know anything about using transistors or resistors, that sounds a little ghetto fab to me. the mk3 clusters have been made to fit pretty nicely so don't let that discourage you. 

that way will work, or keep the tank you have now, get a ce2 mk2 cluster, and an rpm converter from futrell so it reads the vr6 rpms correctly


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (superslowGTI86)*

mah. i guess i'll just live with the gauges. i guess i'll have to do alot more research on the whole resistor possibility as to what needs done. i'm not swapping in mk3 stuff or even going back to a mk2 cluster setup
thanks guys.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bshertzer)*

will a passat or corrado steering colum mount up on a mk3 power steering rack


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yes jeez how many times can we say it, all the steering columns are the same. the splines are only different on the racks.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (bshertzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bshertzer* »_is there ANY way to have the corrado fuel guage read correctly while using the mk2 fuel tank? i realize the rado tank is 18 gallons (thus the gauge reading 18-9-0) and the mk2 tank is 12 gallons, but is there any way around this. the original builder just made sure to never go below "9 gallons" on the cluster







which is all well and good, just seeing if there is anything i can swap in / work around / etc. thanks!

EDIT: Have you tried a Passat 16V pre-pump/sender assembly? If not, I might try that first. Otherwise, see next paragraph. 
This is doable. We did it in a Mk1, and I'm sure it would work almost the same way in a Mk2. You need to either 1) use the in-tank sender from a Corrado (after carefully separating it from the Corrado in-tank pump assembly) or 2) electrically duplicate the resistance range of the Corrado sender with a custom-installed potentiometer. To do the custom potentiometer, all you need to know is the minimum and maximum resistance of the Corrado sender. I think minimum is at full position, and maximum is at empty position, but please double-check that. Mounting the new sender or pot with your in-tank pre-pump might take some thought, but it's not really complicated. I think I might have a Corrado G60 pump/sender kicking around somewhere, on which I could measure the resistance numbers, but I'm not positive that it would be the same as the Corrado SLC sender (although it should since it's the same size tank). 


_Modified by o2bad455 at 7:01 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

I am currently in the middle of a vr swap. i recently plugged the cluster in to see if everything was alright and it was, the time and mileage both appeared. I then plugged in the ECU and the mileage/time both disappeared and now the water temp and fuel guage needles both bounce while the key is in the on postion. Any help with this would be good.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_
I think I might have a Corrado G60 pump/sender kicking around somewhere, on which I could measure the resistance numbers, but I'm not positive that it would be the same as the Corrado SLC sender (although it should since it's the same size tank). 

The G60 tank is not the same as the 18 Gallon SLC Gas tank, it is the same as the mk2 tank. The passat VR6's have an 18 gallon tank though and could be used to check the resistances you need for the intank level sensor. You could get a G60 or 16v passat cluster and take it apart to get the fuel level part and put that in your SLC cluster too.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

flickering of needles generally means a bad ground. make sure the ecu is getting a good ground at pin 1.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (ewaustin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ewaustin* »_
I came across this part








http://www.skmotorsport.com/os...d=675
Which claims that you don't need to swap cross members and can still use the A2 support with a VR6.

This is a new one, but you can use any solid front A2 mount if you take the bolt out and shave it down on the grinder a little to fit. most solid front mounts can be had for 50-60. they are pretty stiff but are still dampened by the rubber mounts at the framerails and total stiffness will depend on what you do with the rear and trans mount. you can do try it and if you don't like it get a passat front crossmember later with softer mounts, but depending on your suspension and driving style some people like it.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_The G60 tank is not the same as the 18 Gallon SLC Gas tank, it is the same as the mk2 tank. The passat VR6's have an 18 gallon tank though and could be used to check the resistances you need for the intank level sensor. You could get a G60 or 16v passat cluster and take it apart to get the fuel level part and put that in your SLC cluster too.

I'll take your word that the 2 Corrado tanks are not the same, but I also know that the Corrado G60 in-tank main pump is much bigger than the Mk2 in-tank pre-pump, and I thought that also meant that the opening was bigger (which would mean even G60 tank not the same as Mk2 14 gal tank), but I don't recall actually measuring it so I'm not positive on that. 
I have a Passat 16V cluster in my hand, and it has the exact same 18/9 markings on the fuel gauge as the Corrado SLC VR6, so I'll assume that it also had an 18 gal tank. I recall that the 90-92 Passat 16V had an in-tank pre-pump and a different main pump, so my guess is that its in-tank pre-pump might have the same resistance sender as the Corrado VR6 sender, and could therefore drive the Corrado guage properly. The in-tank pre-pumps (but not the in-tank main pumps) are interchangeable AFAIK, so that might be a nice solution for the Mk2 with SLC cluster. 


_Modified by o2bad455 at 12:58 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_flickering of needles generally means a bad ground. make sure the ecu is getting a good ground at pin 1.

could you give me a little more info on what you mean by pin 1.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

pin 1 on the ecu connector. if it is not grounded ECU can fry. there is also a ground for the cluster in the engine harness. check the ground on the back of the head/intake manifold


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

will a 96 gti wirring harness mount up to later passat cluster,and doese the cluster fit in a corrado dash


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

if your engine harness is obd2 then you can use the gti harness or another obd2 harness. the passat cluster is identical to corrado except the bad ass late style corrado ones that everyone wants.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so i can put a passat cluster in a corrado dash


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_pin 1 on the ecu connector. if it is not grounded ECU can fry. there is also a ground for the cluster in the engine harness. check the ground on the back of the head/intake manifold

checked out the ground on pin 1 and thats what it was, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Tach Signal Converter*

Has anyone tried this tach signal converter. http://www.dakotadigital.com/i...7.htm It looks like it should work in the VR6 to stock Mark2 dash. Its a lot cheaper than the one mentioned earlier in this post.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

my needles arent flickering in the cluster anymore which is good but my RPM guage isnt working. could this also be a bad ground?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

So I went to fire my car for the first time. 
Its a OBDII manual, in a 89 coupe. It has a full rebuild on the motor. 
So I primed the fuel and went to start it up. Nothing. I have spark, but it does not seam to be turning on the fuel pump relay. I tried to manualy turn on the pump by closing the relay and it still wont start. From the wire dia. in the book it shows the same power supply when the relay for the fuel pump is closed runs to the inj also. 
Now the pump over presureized the fuel system and still no start. 
So the question is, I think its on the controll side of the circut for the fuel pump relay, but what conditions does the computer need to see to close the circut??? 
Also my bently says in the fuel system area under the pin test for the ECU to jump alot of pins to, or use pin 55 on the ECU connector. There is no pin in that location and never was, it still has the OEM VW rubber seal in the hole. I got a print out of a wire dia from online and it shows no pin in 55. Is the bently wrong???? If so is there a update to the chart or am i up s creek on that. 
Any ideas guys?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

if you jump the two big terminals in relay position 12 and it does not turn on you have something wrong with the rear harness. if it works then the relay could be bad or the ECU is not getting power or ground to send the ground signal to the FP relay. is there a relay in position 3? if so take it out because it is obd2. is 30-30b jumped?


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

alright. got the motor in and running so i took the car around the block. yay! unfortunately i didnt bang the frame rail out enough so when accelerate especailly up a hill, it hits. is there any way i can pry it out at all with the motor in or am i screwed and have to pull the motor back out?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

OK, update. 
Thanks Bonesaw. I just pulled the relay out of pos. #3. It had relay 109 in there. I think I had it in there due to I got the fuse pannel from a OBD1 VR swap car and just never removed it. 
Before I read your post, I did a few more checks. 
So I have power to the fuel pump and at the fuse panel for the relay. I have switched power at #86 on the relay and I ohmed the wire from #85 on the relay and pin 6 on the ecu and it is good. If I jumper Pin 6 to ground to close the fuel pump relay I get power to the pump and to all the Inj. and both O2 sensors. so I assume the circut is good. 
I have yet to try and do anything post removing the relay from pos. #3. so I will gie you a update as soon as I can. 
One last thing. My elec. ater pump is always on. I pulled the coolant sensors, all of them and the fan controll mod and its still on, SO I pulled the singal black w/ yellow tracer wire from the fuse panel and it shuts off. Is that suposed to be connected to constant power or is there something I missed in this thread to where it plugs in?
Update, I read it says the one wire i talked about above, Black with a yellow to constant power. But like I said, it will keep the aux. water pump on. Any ideas? 
Thanks again


_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 5:10 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_alright. got the motor in and running so i took the car around the block. yay! unfortunately i didnt bang the frame rail out enough so when accelerate especailly up a hill, it hits. is there any way i can pry it out at all with the motor in or am i screwed and have to pull the motor back out?

you dont have the pull the motor out all the way...but i'd def put it on the engine hoist and lift as far up as possible to reach in there with a bar and hit that with a hammer. 
i've done the same thing before...the only other solutions are to put on some underdrive pullies, or to shave down the harmonic balancer ring. you can just gun that off and take it to a machine shop and they'll chop that big ass lip off and you'll be good to go.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

hater, have you shaved off the harmonic balancer before? never heard of doing this and dont really have money for an underdrive right now


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_hater, have you shaved off the harmonic balancer before? never heard of doing this and dont really have money for an underdrive right now


yah, i wouldnt have suggested it if i didn't know whether it worked. just take it to a machine shop and show them that you want the outer ring machined off the pulley.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

even with the shaved harmonic balancer, it will still rub, it was a great spark show though. 
jason, try moving the yellow/black to switched ignition. 
as for ECU thing check to make sure good ground at pin 1, switched ign at 23 and constant power at 54.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_even with the shaved harmonic balancer, it will still rub, it was a great spark show though. 


i think it is only going to rub on a frame rail that hasn't been hit at all. If sleepy has already smashed a bit...he'll prob get lucky. 
plus, he's already cutting into the rail now with the balancer...so he's clearing out the spot as we speak. haha


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_
jason, try moving the yellow/black to switched ignition. 
as for ECU thing check to make sure good ground at pin 1, switched ign at 23 and constant power at 54.

I will move the black yellow wire. If I move it to a switched power will it still have a after run???? 
I just tried again on the starting of the car with the relay pulled from #3 os. on the panel. Still nothing. I will check the pins again on the ECU. I know I have a good ground at pin 1 and constant 12v at 54, I will check on the switched at 23 here in a second. ( Update) I just checked for switched 12v at pin 23, It is good. Also double checked the ground and it Ohms out at "0". 
On a side note. May be related, may not. The throttle makes a click and them hums, In all the VRs I have owned, I cant remember ever hearing that. Is that normal? 
Also, will the ECU give me a code for anything even if it does not start??? I would like to think something like the crank trigger is bad so its not starting, I just dont have a spare laying around and I dont want to throw parts at it. I plugged in a scanner and did not get any codes, the scanner gave me a error, but I have pin tested the signal wire back to the ECU and it is fine so???

_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 8:34 AM 1-17-2008_


_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 8:41 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

you should still have afterrun. the only sensor that will make it not run is the crank sensor.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_
On a side note. May be related, may not. The throttle makes a click and them hums, In all the VRs I have owned, I cant remember ever hearing that. Is that normal? 
_Modified by Jason_Reuben at 8:41 AM 1-17-2008_

that is just the throttle body trying to calibrate itself.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*



the only sensor that will make it not run is the crank sensor.[/QUOTE said:


> That is what I was thinking, but with the ECU not giving me any codes and not having a scope to test the sensor???
> I did not want to just replace it and not have it change anything. I ordered a new sensor and it will be in, in the morn. I will let you know if it does the trick.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

to run small bumpers, you cant use a passat radiator cross member right? but what cross member do you have to run to keep a passat/corrado radatior? or can you just run the A2 cross member, rad, and fan setup?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_to run small bumpers, you cant use a passat radiator cross member right? but what cross member do you have to run to keep a passat/corrado radatior? or can you just run the A2 cross member, rad, and fan setup?

I'll leave the first 2 questions to others. A problem that I found with the Passat VR6 radiator is that it was too wide and could not be fit between stock headlights (at least the aero style). The main problem with the A2 radiator was outlets on the wrong side. A3 VR6 worked well.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (steveo27)*

the passat and corrado rads are completely different, basically if you use the lower passat rad support you cannot fit the lower pan. so you can use the mk2 lower rad support and either use a corrado rad, which fits perfectally, and then trim mk3 fans to fit, or many have used a mk3 rad but might require some fab work to secure.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I havent worked on my swap in a while. I hope to get back into gear this coming week.

Is it bad that the motor hasn't started in 5 or 6 months?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

get out the 27mm and crank it over by hand


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I just wanted to post a follow up on my car. So I bought the crank sensor and installed it today. 
Started right up. 
I am still having a issue with the fuel pump relay. I think because the crank is not relayed, I'm not getting a good 12v to the relay because all the power is being sucked out by the starter sol. It tries, but I have to give it a helping hand. 
Im going to run a better power and ground to the fuse pannel and relay the starter sol so Ihave less of a current draw through the fuse panel. 
I just wanted to thank you for the help. 
Time to break in the new motor


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_get out the 27mm and crank it over by hand

will do it tomorrow while I am shopping for some sort of heater for the garage. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (5_Cent)*

For a detached garage, a kerosene heater, such as portable 40,000 BTU salamander type, warms up quick and runs fine on diesel fuel with AC plug for 120V blower. 
For an attached garage, I'd go electric. 


_Modified by o2bad455 at 11:26 PM 1-19-2008_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (o2bad455)*

yes, it is a attached 2 car. electric is rough cuz its not my house. my neighbor is gone in florida for the winter, let me use his garage but I dont want to run up his electric bill, who knows how high it would go with a rinky dink electric heater running for hours. my parents house is next door, bout 20 feet away, i could run a cord from there but i dunno about the drain, prolly pop the breakers.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the passat and corrado rads are completely different, basically if you use the lower passat rad support you cannot fit the lower pan. so you can use the mk2 lower rad support and either use a corrado rad, which fits perfectally, and then trim mk3 fans to fit, or many have used a mk3 rad but might require some fab work to secure.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im using a passat as a donor. scrap the passat rad / fans eh? and run a corrado rad? how bout a sirocco top fill (what id really like to use)?


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (steveo27)*

One question for you all. How many amps do you think run through the fuse panel on a VR MKII??
I have the battery in the trunk to help even out all the "new" weight. I was going to run a dedicated 8 aug to the fuse panel, but I wanted to put a circut breaker in line. If you tally up the fuse ratings it is real high. 
I would think that is not a accurate way to get a base line, and I dont have a inductive amp meter to check it. 
Any chance any of you know?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (steveo27)*

they make heaters that attatch to the top of propane heaters but they are only warm directlyin front of them.. they also make ones with fans that connect to propane. or straight kerosine heaters. 
as for the scircco rad, the in/out are on the wrong side, so your choices are g60 or vr6 corrado, mk3 vr6, or passat vr6.
as for the fuse, i think they use something like a 200A fuse.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I have to thank you all for all the good info and the help with everything. 
I have one more issue with the brakes. 
I put a post up in the brake fourm. I have the link below. If you have any ideas, pleas let me know. 
Thanks. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3649481


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jason_Reuben* »_I have to thank you all for all the good info and the help with everything. 
I have one more issue with the brakes. 
I put a post up in the brake fourm. I have the link below. If you have any ideas, pleas let me know. 
Thanks. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3649481









first thing i would say to try is to pull the calipers off and pull the slide pins out of the carrier. clean them up and clean the inside of hte carrier where they go. Then regrease and give it another try.


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

if i were to use a whole obd1 swap out of a corrado. what wiring should i pull out from the 8v setup. ive already got everything but the wiring out of the car. the swaps going into a ce2 91 jetta.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

you can use either headlight harness. you will remove the firewall forward from the 8v.


----------



## SR1.8GTI (Jun 19, 2004)

so everything as in headlights, turns and such for the 8v all gets removed? excuse the repeated question just making sure i dont pull anything i dont need too.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SR1.8GTI)*

the obd1 harness should be 2-3 seperate harnesses. you could leave the mk2 headlight harness if you want.


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: Blown ECU*

Just pulled a fried ECU out of my Dizzy VR6. During the diagnosis I found 12V across the two outer contacts in the hall sensor connector. The Bentley says this should be at least 4,5V. The blown ECU may be causing the problem, or the problem may have caused the blown ECU. 
Any ideas before I blow up another ECU?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Blown ECU (johntorg)*

is there a web page or something like that,that tells you how to wirre up a mk2 vr6.because i dont know where to start


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Blown ECU (wolfy19)*

not really but plenty of people are willing to give help. i will answer any question as long as you take pictures.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Blown ECU (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_is there a web page or something like that,that tells you how to wirre up a mk2 vr6.because i dont know where to start









you could start by telling us what year the transplantee is and what year the transplant is


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Blown ECU (SLC4ME)*

well the car is 86 gti,i dont have a doner car but i got everything i need for the swap,exept the wirring harness


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

just buy bonesaw a round-trip plane ticket and a few cases of beer.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

how do i make my mk3 gti headlight harness that has seperate chambers for high and low beams work on my mk2 with single chamber lights?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

wire in a new headlight plug use the common grounds as the ground and the high and low beam wires


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Blown ECU (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_well the car is 86 gti,i dont have a doner car but i got everything i need for the swap,exept the wirring harness

you need the complete interior wiring out of a 90.5 or newer gti or golf if you waqnt it to be easiest


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Blown ECU (SLC4ME)*

Once again I want to thank everyone for the help. 
I have been driving my vr now for the last week. One thing I notice that does not make a diff on how it runs, is when I shut off the car, I get a sound in the heater core that sounds like someone is dumping a bucket of water in the heater core unit. It only happenes once. The ele. water pump is working. I did a MKIII dash also. The heater core is new. What is causing this? No leaks in the cooling system and it runs at 190 all day long.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Blown ECU (Jason_Reuben)*

this plug comes from the fan switch harness...into the cabin of the car...it seems to have no home. someone said it was for AC and not to worry, is that correct? thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Blown ECU (darksix)*

you can leave it disconnected, is that on the interior side or the engine side? some passat harnesses have that on the engine side and plug into the interior side.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i have it pulled through on the interior side, there are two plugs along with it. a red wire/ black wire white plug. and a thin wired plug that i have plugged into a cooresponding one inside the cabin


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

ive got that too, and i've got the passat harness. i couldn't find a home for it, so i lfet it unplugged.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_i have it pulled through on the interior side, there are two plugs along with it. a red wire/ black wire white plug. and a thin wired plug that i have plugged into a cooresponding one inside the cabin

If you have a mk2 with AC, then you will have a plug that corresponds, although some of the wires will need to be popped out of the plug and their locations changed to make it work flawlessly...essentially that plug hooks to the HVAC controls....so, for example, on my old 90 Jetta GTX, when the defrost position on the slider controls was slected, it would engage the low-speed on the rad-fan...if you want to retain that function, then hook it up...but if your car is non-AC then it might not have said plug.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

what solid mk2 mount works best when you want to keep the mk2 front x member?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

glad to hear that plug needs no home. i have no ac. for those who also have that plug, does the one with the thicker red and black wires plug anywhere?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

the last loose wires:
(headlight harness from a later mk2 ce2 w/ fogs and quad rounds)
inside the car, from the head light harness:
-single blue wire w/ white tracer (blue plug) ...theres no cooresponding plug for it
- grey w/ white tracer and yellow (brown plug)
in the engine bay, headlight harness:
-long blue wire w/ ring terminal, sheathed in with the thick red power wire.
-thicker red and brown wires into a black plug..(should i just leave em or seperate and ground/+ to batt?)
- thicker red w/ yellow tracer into a black clip plug
**also, the w1 connection, its a single grey wire correct? i have a single grey wire with a single pin plug that fits into relay slot 5 it seems..-is this the wierd plug referred to for w1? or do i need to seperate this and pin in directly to w1?** 
THANKS!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

brown connector is for OBD port. take pics.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

okay heres pics:
grey w/ white tracer coming from the headlight switch-(this plug fits perfectly in relay position 5)








come out of the headlight harness on the driver side with the wires for the lights








blue wire with ring terminal, comes out of headlight harness with red power wire








fan switch harness, the big white plug said not to be needed--the smaller white plug is a red wire and a black with i think white tracer








blue with white tracer coming from ecu harness(there is no cooresponging plug)












_Modified by darksix at 4:18 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

first plugs into relay position 10. you can leave it unplugged though.
second is for the fan harness i think.
that blue could be the alterntor dummy light.
that white on left should have a corresponding connector. 
last wire needs to be connected to W1.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

okay thanks.
hmm, i dont have anything to plug the white one into...
the blue must be the dummy light, but i already have that from the VR harness stuff so leave it loose?
and the brown and red wires with the black plug, since thats from mk2 8v stuff should i go ahead and leave em loose or ground the brown and hot the red?
for w1 i just shoved the plug onto the "w1" pin


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (darksix)*

so i got the part today out of a 98 tdi jetta i think it is for the fan,can i use it on a obd1 wirring for my mk2 vr6 swap.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

leave the red and brown they are already hot and grounded. no you cannot use the fan controller because it is only a 2 speed you need a 3 speed which only comes off a VR. if you have an early VR harness it is a 4 pin and an 8 pin while later are 4 and 10. they do make an adapter to use a late on an early car.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

cool,how muche can i sale it for


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

you can throw it in the trash. i got boxes of them.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*









you wanna trade me for a vr6 on


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

no i meant i got boxes of 2.0 ones cause they arent worth ****


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well thanks but i will keep it


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

Kevin give me a call when you need some help. If you make it worth my time I will drive the 2 hours out there and give you a hand, and most likely save you alot of head ache. start by buyin a complete CE2 Mk2 or early mk3 wiring and fusebox for the entire car, and label everything. rip out your entire interior. I won't help you if you leave your car CE1 though. splicing wires doesn't make for a clean swap







and i am not big into soldiering. 
And please throw that fan module in the garbage. it is honestly worth nothing and you have no use for it


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

The blue with the ring term. and the red power wire is your alternator excitor and power wire. 
The VR should have one already, the power wire will run from the alt to the 12v stud on the starter and the blue will run to a one pin connetor in front of the starter. 
That must be the old MKII 8v\16v stuff.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah it is from the mk2 harness...thanks to both of you. 
i have duty this weekend, so hopefully next weekend it'll be start time. wiring is done execpt that white fan plug...we'll see if everyting works with it just hanging out. 
put oil in it, coolant, battery, turn the key...cross fingers.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

okay i finished up everything today..so i thought.
went to turn the key, "click" and nothing...i can hear the fuel pump turn on, and a clicking coming from realy #12, fuel pump relay. i get out check the bay and the feed line for fuel is leaking so there is no pressure. so obviously i need to fix that, but would that keep the starter from engauging? or do i have anohter problem for that too...thanks.
and the battery is good, all powers and grounds secure.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (darksix)*

try just jumping the starter with direct power. you're starter might also be screwed.
I'm suggesting this because it just so happened to have been a problem i had this week. haha.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

hmm i will have to try that
would the zero fuel pressure cause the relay to click and not allow me to start? 
...so my fittings are jacked, i need fuel lines!


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

well its not the starter. i jumped it and it works just dandy..glad too, i hate changing em on VR's
so, if the fuel issue can keep the ignition switch from starting the car then its that....unless the ignition switch is bad.
when i turn the key i have full power, lights, cluster, fuel pump, ..."CLICK".
do i have to use vr6 fuel lines? the ones on the engine going to the injectors were shot, so i got new ones. anywhere i can get lines to work? i tried to put fittings on the ones that came with the car (was aba)...but they are leaking. thanks



_Modified by darksix at 10:10 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

is the thick red wires jumped together? i think the fuel line is 5/16. you should be able to get from local auto store. make sure it is for fuel injection though.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yep they are connected.
i was thinking i can just get any fuel-worthy hose and run it from the tank/filter up to the lines in the bay.
could that stupid white plug from the fan switch harness that couldnt plug into anything be causing it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

no. id fix the fuel line. then i would leave ign on and jump the starter and see if it starts.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yea, thats what i'll try to do. 
if the car will start that way...does that mean ignition switch?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

it could be.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

although the stock lines are that hard plastic, is it okay to use regular 5/16 fuel hose from the back to the bay? the same as the lines going to the fuel rail...
can't see anyreason why not, except maybe steel braided would be better to protect from road debris.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

ehh they do make AN hose that is rubber, kinda has a cloth overlay.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i searched on jegs.com and i didnt see any AN -05 which is the same as 5/16. they also had 5/16 which seems i can get at a local parts place anyhow, but like i said about the steel braiding. hopefully my buddys parts jetta stil has lines on it that i can jack


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

the dont really make -5. 5/16 fuel injected hose is still like 5-6 bucks a foot. so id try to get the hard lines.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yea my buddy has the ones on his parts car mk3 jetta glx. what ends do i need to get for the engine side lines to mate to the body fuel lines?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

should be 5/16 soft line from the rail to the hardlines.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

alright so i had my swap running and everything was good. i went to turn it over after a week of not running and it turned over but never caught and ran. there is a buzz that is coming from the third relay position which is the power supply for the ECM and my fuel pump is not working any more. those two things never occured before when the car was running (no buzz and i could hear the fuel pump turn on) so any suggestions on what it could be would be great.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GTIbongo)*

try changing relay in postition 3. which will make the ecu work which will trigger the fuel pump relay.


----------



## GTIbongo (Jan 8, 2004)

ill give it a shot thanks bonesaw


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i know its soft lines to the hardlines. but they hardlines that were on my car had fittings on them, but i never could find the right male ends for em...to put on the soft lines for them to mate.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

ahh i see, someone should know. ive never done a vr or aba swap and not put a mk3 tank in there.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

when swapping into a ce2 car, a VR6 cluster should plug into the plugs of the mk2 8v cluster and power up with the e2-d8 jump right? will the tachometer work with out doing any wiring?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (runvsofme07)*

you need to use the vr6 cluster harness. if you do e2-d8 and use a vr6 cluster harness the tach will work.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

the car has a mk3 tank haha
actually im pretty sure you know the car i bought from todd (turbodub) in new jersey, black jetta coupe shell, mk3 tank and ce2. 
one of the fittings on the bayside lines was jacked, so i tried to use diff fittings...no bueno. the fittings that were on there, factory, i couldnt find the right match for em...to stick in the ends of the soft lines on the engine. 


_Modified by darksix at 4:48 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

still trying to figure out lighting. my mk3 2.0 lighting harness just came today to replace the vr one i was trying to use. plugged it all in and heres what happens. nothing when switch is off. first click bumper lights come on as they should but no bananas. second click just the bumper lights stay on. i have no turns (though for some reason i remember these only working when the engine is running) no bananas whatsoever, and no headlights. highs work when i pull the lever, but dont stay on. any thoughts?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

second click only works when ignition is on. bannana lights might be plugged into fogs or visa versa. did you check to see if getting voltage? if still nothing with ign on slam the switch on real hard. sometimes that works.
darksix sent you a PM


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (darksix)*

I have a question about the obd-II vr6 swapped into a corrado (pretty much a mk2 from the firewall forward I guess).My corrado had a bad engine harness due to improper wiring when the swap was done I purchased a new un-modified obd-ii engine harness and dropped it in.What I'm trying to figure out now is exactly what are the essentials that have to be spliced to +,grounded,etc to get the motor running again.I marked the old harness before I pulled it and know what was spliced connectors etc but.I'm not sure how the car was wired before and don't want to end up in this position again basically I'm trying to do it right this time around and save headaches only if the p/o thought like that





















.
Sorry if this question was asked before I did search and skimmed through this thread but couldn't find what I was looking for if you know a page # for me to look at please let me know


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*

you should not have to cut or splice anything. it all plugs right in.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you should not have to cut or splice anything. it all plugs right in. 
very true with the ce-2 setup but as far as the cluster working,power to the ecu,etc?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwCrazykid* »_very true with the ce-2 setup but as far as the cluster working,power to the ecu,etc?

nothing = nothing


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

it all plugs right in. ill come do it for you for a fee.


----------



## VwCrazykid (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I guess I should also add this is a conversion car 91 g60 into obd-II vr6 thought I had it in my intial post


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (VwCrazykid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwCrazykid* »_I guess I should also add this is a conversion car 91 g60 into obd-II vr6 thought I had it in my intial post
















still the same answer man. have bonesaw come out and wire your car. he can do it in his sleep. Quick and fair price.


----------



## jetvr600 (Feb 16, 2008)

does any one know where i can get a brake booster bracket an shifter


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jetvr600)*

junkyard or the classifieds.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

went to start the car today, and the starter is screwed. it spins but doesnt shoot out to engage the flywheel. so someone on vortex screwed me over on a starter....need to find another.
put the mk3 fuel lines on, so much nicer now haha. realized that my engine side rubber lines only have a rated psi of 50, the fuel pump is rated at 56psi correct? guess i need to get some heftyier lines.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

you have to get fuel injection line. it has to say it on the line its like 5-6 bucks a foot.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so i got my motor and most of everything for my swap yesterday (from a 95 passat). as im waiting for my engine bay to get painted im preparing myslef and was wonderiing if there is anywhere on here where the wiring is labelled or some pics or something so i can start to figure it out. or is it easy enough to just start plugging everything in as i go? also when you say 16v fuel pump you mean the mk2 16v fuel pump?? and is that the external one or the in the tank one that is recomended for the swap?
thanks for any help dont think this was covered yet


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

depending on what you do for a cluster, have the cluster match the tank. i always do mk3 tank with mk3 cluster. (1 pump) you will also need to get the hardlines and filter bracket.
as for the wiring its pretty easy, most of it you can figure out. if you take pics i will tell you where everything goes.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

if you have a passat or corrado cluster with a mk3 tank...it will still be off correct?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

right now having my gas guage correct is not a huge deal. can i just get an external (under the car) mk2 16v fuel pump and use the same lines?? along with a passat cluster (for now)
my car is a 90 GTI, i dont have to swap the headlight harness do i?, i can just separate it and leave it there.
now i have been doing some sorting out and organizing and i have this separate harness just curious to what is? and do i need it
thanks you guys do a wicked job


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

mk2 cluster with mk2 tank = accurate but inaccurate tach without converter
mk3 cluster with mk3 tank = accurate
corrado/passat cluster with anything is inaccurate.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

cool i think ill just run the passat cluster with the mk2 tank and keep her full all the time! at least until im ready for the gas tank swap 
so stoked to get started here


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

just use the trip, you will figure it out.
you can use your headlight harness if you want. that harness is for the alarm


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

wicked....so i can do without that harness its not very big just a couple of plugs,....
i do have to say im very exctied to get goin on this just waiting for some snow to melt !!


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

any one have the part number for the non ABS mater cyl / clutch master cyl firewall bracket?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*

357 612 209 A it should be


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_357 612 209 A it should be

thanks we dont have any old part books at work so i can't go back that far.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

i have a 95 passat motor does any one know if i buy the nuespeed p flow intake will it fit in my mk2 if not which application works? i think its just a bracket and filter 
thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

it should fit no prob.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

thanks,
in regards to the alarm wire (the pic above) is it ok to unplug it and discard it and do i have to jump or splice anything for everything to be ok without it


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

so i though i had my vss wire hooked up correctly, blue/white wire with blue connector to w1 on the fuse block, but when driving the car around the speedo just bobs around. could it be a different wire? also, neither of the turn signal lights on the cluster work, but all of the exterior lights flash like theyre supposed to. any ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

nothing has to be jumped except the thick red wires.
bobbing around meaning they arent working? if not check grounds on back of head.
turns you need to connect from the headlight harness to the cluster harness. if obd1 its 2 pin black/white black/green if obd2 its 3 pin. both black connectors.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

okay started the car today.
perfect besides the fans wouldnt turn on, so i took that white plug (red wire and black w/white tracer) and i jumped the red wire to the 30 jump (constant power). so the fans would turn on accordingly. 
dont know what that plug goes to, but the red wire is one of 3 pins on the temp thermoswitch on the radiotor and the black and white goes into the fan controller. 
idles great, fans turn on and temp stays below half. car runs like a maniac.....NO traction. good to hear that RRRRRRRRRRR after all this time and work.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

the ground seems okay, tested continuity and it didnt test out, however im not the best electrician...


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

About the 2-wire plug that ties into the cooling system:
If its a passat harness, that plug actually plugs into a matching plug on the headlight harness.
Strange, I know.
If you trace the wires back to the fuse box, they go to one of the A plugs.
What you did sounds fine.


_Modified by FlyersFn32 at 11:36 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*

yeah i'm pretty sure its a passat harness. and unfortunately there isnt a place on the headlight harness for it...(the HL harness if from a 92 GTI). tracing the wires, the thicker red goes to the radiator thermoswitch, and the thin black w/white tracer goes into the smaller plug on the fan controller. 
not sure what that thin black one should need jumping to, in order to work as designed.
but with the red jumped to the 30-30b connection, fans turn on when needed and off etc. car doesnt budge over half on the temp guage. 
know what that black w/ white tracer signal wire is for?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

it does into one of the D harness, the yellow one, i could take a look, i think its just switched ignition. the red goes to a1/5 which i believe is constant power.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so im not gonna use abs in my swap therefore is any of this useful to me?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

the master cyl and line.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

anyone know what relay goes in the low coolant level sensor? 
couldnt realize why it was still blinking...duh, no relay haha.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

it doesnt use any relay. check coolant levels first. then a cap, then the bottle. if all changed the cluster is ****ed. could be wiring too i guess. try jumping the conenctor.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

in the corrado bentley, relay position number 5 is listed as low coolant relay. and i have no relay in that spot, hence i assumed thats causing the light
bottle is new, cap is new, coolant is fresh, sensor is new.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

by mc and line do you mean the part thats attatched to the bracket thats the clutch master?
or do you mean the brake master cylinder. 
also whats so different about this bracket and the one i actuallyh need?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

yes the clutch master and the line. it might work, i dont know if your non ABS booster will match up.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

does anyone know for sure? i have the bracket part # 3A1614123B, all i seem to find is that you cant use the abs brake booster bracket to run non abs on mk2
i guess maybe the booster itself bolts up differently than a non abs, is that right?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

357 612 209 A non ABS bracket


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*



2NICE4RICE said:


> so im not gonna use abs in my swap therefore is any of this useful to me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

i have a question for you bone. Have you ever used a flexalite fan instead of the regular dual fan set up? I am trying to clear direct port nitrous and a short runner and wasnt sure if you had or knew anyone who had and if so what model works best?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

ive used flex a lite. single 10" or the scirocco setup. you might be able to fit 2 10" maybe 10 and an 8" then just wire into seperate relay.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

cool i am using it on my street strip car so i dont want the wieght nor do i want it to overheat


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

still curious on the corrado bentley saying theres a relay for the low coolant sensor, 
and i started it up again today just to fiddle with some things, stupid heater core has a drip drip. guess i'll yank it and see whats the fuss, maybe i'll just connect the 2 hoses that go to the core...anyone do this, and say screw having heat?


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_still curious on the corrado bentley saying theres a relay for the low coolant sensor, 
and i started it up again today just to fiddle with some things, stupid heater core has a drip drip. guess i'll yank it and see whats the fuss, maybe i'll just connect the 2 hoses that go to the core...anyone do this, and say screw having heat?

I know some mk3 VR owners who have done this, mainly because they were cheap and not mechanically inclined (two things you absolutely can't be when you own a VR) and on a mk3 the heater core replacement is a minimum 4-5 hours if you're good...up here, -15 Celcius today, its not really an option.
If its warm where you are, and you find you don't need heat or defrost, then by all means, bypass that shiz.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

its a mk2 and the core isnt that big a deal to get out since i dont have ac. but i think i'll just loop the lines together for the time being until i yank the core.
any insight on the stupid coolant level relay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

for the last time there is no coolant relay.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

page 97.2/3 in the corrado bentley 
relay position 5


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

i am well aware that it says there is a relay but vr6 do not use them, ce2 is universal and some other setup may use them but vr6 does not.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

yea imma back him up, there isnt a relay for that....
im lookin at my car, and there isnt one, and my stuff works correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bonesaw - question, im lookin to hide wires in the bay now that my swap is done, now the fan controller is hooked up, and im not really interested in keeping it, however, is there anyway that i can keep the fans to be controlled by the coolant temp without having the controller box?
thanks


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_yea imma back him up, there isnt a relay for that....
im lookin at my car, and there isnt one, and my stuff works correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bonesaw - question, im lookin to hide wires in the bay now that my swap is done, now the fan controller is hooked up, and im not really interested in keeping it, however, is there anyway that i can keep the fans to be controlled by the coolant temp without having the controller box?
thanks

yes but it wont kick on the highest speed when you use your inside fan
get a mk2 fan controll set up and change fan plugs then get your posotive battery source thats waht i do on mine it will kick in the two speeds but not the last the 
hope that makes sence


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

You guys misread his question. He is asking about the coolant LEVEL, as in the switch on the coolant expansion tank.


----------



## 959Lover (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_yea imma back him up, there isnt a relay for that....
im lookin at my car, and there isnt one, and my stuff works correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bonesaw - question, im lookin to hide wires in the bay now that my swap is done, now the fan controller is hooked up, and im not really interested in keeping it, however, is there anyway that i can keep the fans to be controlled by the coolant temp without having the controller box?
thanks

Hard wire it to the coolant sensor thing on the radiator, so when the switch goes on it directly powers the fans. I'll see if I can snap pics of my setup tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (959Lover)*

you should def wire in a relay. if you want 2 speeds you will need 2 relays. i got a diagram somewhere.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ahh excellent, i was hoping you guys would come up with a good answer.
great, that will make my life much easier, i hate that stupid box! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (959Lover)*

correct. oh well...everyone says there isnt one. if i had a relay to fit it...i'd put it in and see for sure. since the plug for the coolent level sensor is in the headlight harness...and the headlight harness is from an 8v mk2...figured it needed one. if it was something ce2 non VR's used...then perhaps thats why i need it? 


_Modified by darksix at 1:29 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (darksix)*

from what car should i get a 22 mm master cylinder,that fits on a 86 gti booster.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

corrado g60 for sure or a passat i think


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

so if a get a corrado g60 22mm master cylinder,i can put mk3 vr6 brakes on it,and it will fit for sure on my 86 gti booster.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

all vw mastercylinders will for the most part will fit your booster 
but yes i currently on my vr mk2 run a 22mm on a new early gti booster with porsche brakes


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

thanks for the help,so g60 master cylinder is the one to get.


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

Or you can use any 22 MC. I have one from a MKIII on my car now. I think they are all the same (as in being able to bolt up and work) as long as you dont get a ABS one.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (Jason_Reuben)*

thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

so i got my speedo working...kindof. the mk3 cluster isnt secured into the dash at all and it just hangs out but doesnt really move at all in there. most of the time it works intermittantly and i have found out that by pushing on it it seems to work consistantly. i pulled the bezel off to check if the wires were loose because that would be a pretty easy fix, plug in them snug and it should work right? well i pull it all out to find that theyre all in there correctly with no wiggle room, so now im confused about whats going on in there. anyone have any advice?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

alright then, here's a question I've searched for and couldn't get a definitive answer on;
I'm picking up a 92 'Rado VR6. I'm going to swap just about EVERYTHING over into my 91 Golf. Motor swap, dash swap, plus suspension, etc. 
My question is in regards to the fuel tank/fuel pump.
8V Digi cars have a lower pressure, lower flowing fuel pump. I plan on doing FI later (S/C). Will the Corrado tank (and all associated pumps/wiring etc) fit in a Mk2? I've heard some say yes, others say no. I know the Mk3 tanks and fuel pump work, but I've got a complete donor car and would like to use as much as possible from it. 



_Modified by [email protected] at 5:59 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would run a cis pump


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

These 3 from the cluster harness, cant find where they go; do i need them?








The two grey/white wires, are they suppose to be bridged? One is from the ABS harness and one is from the engine harness (yes, I am keeping ABS). Also, the Yellow/BLue (Yellow connector).. from the column harness.








lastly, this green connector:








-dave


----------



## r3dgteye (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Tire_Marx)*

front lower sway bar?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (r3dgteye)*

all you need is those greys connected to grey of obd port. there is a jumper block.


----------



## r3dgteye (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

which sway bar do i use for a 95 vr into a 86 shell?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i used the vr swaybar from a mk3.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (r3dgteye)*

it depends which control arms you're using. if you use the a2 control arms then use the sway bar from your '86.
if you're doing 5-lug then use the sway bar from the mk3 subframe.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_alright then, here's a question I've searched for and couldn't get a definitive answer on;
I'm picking up a 92 'Rado VR6. I'm going to swap just about EVERYTHING over into my 91 Golf. Motor swap, dash swap, plus suspension, etc. 
My question is in regards to the fuel tank/fuel pump.
8V Digi cars have a lower pressure, lower flowing fuel pump. I plan on doing FI later (S/C). Will the Corrado tank (and all associated pumps/wiring etc) fit in a Mk2? I've heard some say yes, others say no. I know the Mk3 tanks and fuel pump work, but I've got a complete donor car and would like to use as much as possible from it. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:59 PM 3-2-2008_

so I guess I'll rephrase my question...just for giggles WOULD a Corrado gas tank work in a Mk2?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

same chassis. jah.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

two questions
what does a bad serp belt tensioner sound like? 
and i know theres something wrong with my vac system because when i push in the clutch, my heat goes from whatever it was on to the defrost, then back with i let off the clutch. also my cruise doesnt work... i know im missing the little green cap in the bay, will this make a difference?


----------



## r3dgteye (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_i used the vr swaybar from a mk3.

was it the stock vr sway bar, or could i use a neuspeed sway bar built for the 95 vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (r3dgteye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r3dgteye* »_
was it the stock vr sway bar, or could i use a neuspeed sway bar built for the 95 vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

as long as you have the mk3 plus suspension components your car doesnt car what sway bar you have


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

xactly. it was the stock one


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
so I guess I'll rephrase my question...just for giggles WOULD a Corrado gas tank work in a Mk2?

You COULD make any gas tank you've ever seen work...the question is whether or not you're willing to spend the money required to MAKE it work. 
read back about 10-15 pages for the full answer.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

anoyone have experience with this limited slip?
http://www.aptuning.com/produc...=1775


----------



## A2brb (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (959Lover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *959Lover* »_
Hard wire it to the coolant sensor thing on the radiator, so when the switch goes on it directly powers the fans. I'll see if I can snap pics of my setup tomorrow or this weekend.

This is how I originally set mine up on a switch. However, I got tired of having to switch the fan on and sometimes would forget to turn it off and it would drain my battery. 
Since then, I removed all of the BULKEY fan controll harness and now doing a custom fan setup. Made my fan shroud out of aluminum speed limit sign


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (A2brb)*

if you wire directly thru the fan switch you will most likely burn up the fan switch. run a relay to avoid this. 
i wouldnt run that obx pos. ive heard bad news about them. buck up and get a peloquin or quaife or dont get anything at all.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so....in my mk2 just for confirmation im a little confused, 
can i use b4 vr6 front subframe rad half and motor mount half ?
and if i choose to use the passat vr rad what frame is best to use?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

yes you can use passat front stuff. you must use passat rad half if you use passat rad.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

well i still cant figure out whats wrong with my cluster. my speedo will work on and off, and will work consistantly if i push on it. its not secured in the dash at all, it just sits in there. two times now i have taken the bezel off to check for loose wires but they all seem snug. could my cluster be bad? is there anything else i should check? it seems to work okay with the bezel off so maybe when i put the bezel its pushing on the wires in back in a weird way. but its barely pushing on the cluster. any input would be appretiated. thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

try another cluster and or harness if you can. see if any of the wires got pinched and are grounding out.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so if i buy a corrado pedal cluster and get the corrado throttle cable and the clutch master (this is all from an abs model) i need a non abs bracket, either passat or corrado both work from my application(im not using abs)? and that all bolts right up? i guess also i need a different brake mc filler bottle? i have a 22mm mc and keeping my mk2 booster.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

yes, the brake reservior can come from any non ABS mk3.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

can i use stock mk2 A arms on a mk3 Kfram


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yes


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

looking for a smaller ps resivoir, i want 2 put it in the frame rail. anyone got any ideas? Jegs has some stuff, but idk. i'm going to stick a coolant catch can in there too. anyone got any lines on some smaller options than stock?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

you can either use a passat bottle and place it outta the way or get a corrado bottle. you also need the bracket, the line to the T and the plastic T.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

si senor. gracias.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

any pictures


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

of stock passat ps bottles or corrado ps bottles?


----------



## VR6Gitty (Jan 30, 2008)

i have a complete 24v swap that i pulled out of my totalled mkiv if i use that tranny doi need to get the mount custom fab? and if i use the 12v subframe will the axels fit for a mkii


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (VR6Gitty)*

is the trans you have 5 speed or 6 speed? if 6 you need custom mount, if 5 you just need a early 02A trans bracket. depending on how you do wiring and trans the swap is very similar.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so i have a passsat front subframe what radiator should i use for my mk2 vr6 swap,do i have to use a passat one.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_so i have a passsat front subframe what radiator should i use for my mk2 vr6 swap,do i have to use a passat one.

you seriously didn't read any of this did you?








For best fits:
Option 1.
-passat motor half
-passat rad half
-passat rad
Option 2
-passat motor half
-a2 rad half
-corrado vr rad


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

passat rad use passat upper and lower hoses
corrado rad use mk3 or pricey corrado upper and lower rad hoses.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

i got passat hoses with my engine, and they were way too long. you can just cut them though.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

Ok, 2nd time reading through this thread, lol, but first question (hopefully I won't have too many once I start the swap). I've got a '90 coupe with small bumpers that I'm going to be starting my swap on this weekend. A couple times throughout this thread, people have posted that you can not use the Passat radiator and radiator sub frame half with small bumpers. However, I don't recall anybody actually posting _why_ you can't. A friend of mine has a vr6 in his '92 gti and if you take off his front bumper, it looks like you could easily slide on a small bumper instead. He did the swap a few years ago, but as he recalls, everything bolted up just fine without hitting the Passat sub frame, so neither he nor I see why you couldn't run a small bumper instead. So the question is, why can you not run small bumpers with the Passat radiator and radiator sub frame half?
Also, at one point in the thread, somebody posted that a Passat radiator will not fit between the stock aeros because it is too wide; is this a function of how the radiator is mounted or is this just a straight up no way you can make it fit type deal? Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

the passat hoses are bigger thats why its important you use the correct upper and lower hoses.
as for small bumpers and passat stuff, the lower pan on the mk2 does not fit if you use a passat rad and xmember. the hater had his mounted between e-code aeros no prob.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

snagged up a mk3 VR cluster...aside from one of the stupid bulbs being out (noticed after install doh!)...
what plugs do i need to splice for the turns to register on the cluster? i had a passat cluster in there before and i thought that the mk3 one is supposed to hook right up. perhaps i missed a plug, but i didnt think so.


_Modified by darksix at 7:42 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

if obd1 black 2 pin black/white black/green connects from cluster to headlight harness.
obd2 is 3 pin
id change it to say mk3 vr cluster or a million and a half people are gonna PM you asking how to get a mk2 vr cluster.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks, yeah oops didnt realize i put mk2. 
must be obd2 then cuz it has the 3pin, although there isnt a cooresponding plug, so i need to seperate and match em up accordingly i guess


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

it depends on if you used the mk3 headlight harness
if you dont have it you can splice into the tail or front turns. the colors should be the same.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_as for small bumpers and passat stuff, the lower pan on the mk2 does not fit if you use a passat rad and xmember. the hater had his mounted between e-code aeros no prob.

Thanks for the answer. Guess I'll be trying to find a mk3 fan setup pretty quick.







Does it have to come off of a 2.0 or a vr6 mk3 or are they the same either way?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

i would leave the a2 xmember and get a corrado rad and use mk3 fans. if you use mk3 fans yo have to figure out how to mount. it must be vr6.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_i would leave the a2 xmember and get a corrado rad and use mk3 fans. if you use mk3 fans yo have to figure out how to mount. it must be vr6.

Ok, cool. So the mk3 fans don't mount up to the SLC radiator using stock mounting locations? How do most people mount the fans?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

Another question about the mk3 fans. Does the plug from the Passat wiring plug right into the mk3 fans? or will I need the connector from the mk3 as well?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_
Ok, cool. So the mk3 fans don't mount up to the SLC radiator using stock mounting locations? How do most people mount the fans?

some clever trimming on the shroud. just make sure you have some clearance between the alternator and the shroud itself. Be sure to account for some movement of the motor forward during hard accel.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah my lighting harness is from a mk2. so splicing i will do. just splice it on to the leads coming out of the fuse box going into the bay?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_some clever trimming on the shroud. just make sure you have some clearance between the alternator and the shroud itself. Be sure to account for some movement of the motor forward during hard accel.


Once it's trimmed to fit on the radiator, how is it normally attached to the radiator is my question? Thanks.


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_Another question about the mk3 fans. Does the plug from the Passat wiring plug right into the mk3 fans? or will I need the connector from the mk3 as well?

If both are VR6, it'll be fine.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_
Once it's trimmed to fit on the radiator, how is it normally attached to the radiator is my question? Thanks.

you can use the existing bolt holes...you'll just have to trim the bottom of the shroud. get the parts and you'll see.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
you can use the existing bolt holes...you'll just have to trim the bottom of the shroud. get the parts and you'll see. 

Ok, cool. I'm on the lookout for the mk3 fans right now. I don't know too many people with mk3's, so don't know anybody with spare parts for a mk3.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

Ive done a vr6 swap in a corrado, trying to do this on a budget with some radiators I have laying around. Can I use a 16v passat crossmember with a mk3 radiator, as I have a few of these things laying around. I dont want to know the cost of getting an actual Corrado radiator.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_Ive done a vr6 swap in a corrado, trying to do this on a budget with some radiators I have laying around. Can I use a 16v passat crossmember with a mk3 radiator, as I have a few of these things laying around. I dont want to know the cost of getting an actual Corrado radiator.

read the first page. 
Last i checked FAQ didnt mean Frequently Ask these Questions OVER AND OVER AND OVER.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

If I use the mk3 vr6 gas tank w/vr6 pumps, would i have to change my rear interior lights to mk3 wirings? or could i just leave my mk2 ce2 main fuel pump wire plug unplugged (since the vr6 only use the in-tank pump).


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

seems my exhaust leek isnt from the flage gasket, seems the backside of the flange on the downpipe must be cracked or somehting, blowing fresh exhaust like its gaping almost. 
is the only difference between mk3 obd1 DP's and the corrado DP that the mk3 has the bung for o2 sensor in the end of the downpipe by the flange, and the corrado does not (needing one in the cat)?
from pics thats what it seems like to me. thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

the connector for the fuel pump is different from mk2 to mk3. even though its 4 pin it is pinned wrong. you will need to change it. 
a obd1 DP has the 02 bungin front of cat. obd2 DP has bungin DP and rear of cat.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

bonesaw
since the vr6 don't use the main pump like under mk2. should i just leave the plug for the main plug un-plugged? and only use the in-tank plug wires?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

yeah i usually leave unplugged or when i splice the mk3 connector in i remove the connector for the main pump.


----------



## motap (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Are there any common relays to check, i'm not getting fuel or spark


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (motap)*

try removing relay #3 if obd2


----------



## motap (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

removed relay 3, still no start


_Modified by motap at 7:48 PM 3-16-2008_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (motap)*

bonesaw need your help,will my 86 gti steering colum fit on that steering rack.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

you will need the mk3 u joint. it can be seperated to two pieces but you need them both.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*



wolfy19 said:


> bonesaw need your help,will my 86 gti steering colum fit on that steering rack.
> 
> seriously dude...READ...you asked the same question a few pages ago..
> EDIT: I'm sorry...It wasn't you that asked...but the same question was asked 6 pages ago. Please search before asking redundant questions.
> ...


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

are you like the moderator of the vr6 faq?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

hes not a moderator but he is one of the only few on here who answers questions. it gets annoying answering the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_are you like the moderator of the vr6 faq?

If I was the Moderator of the Vr6 Faq, i can guarantee you one thing...
I wouldn't have 70 pages of redundant posts for a swap that takes a weekend for someone who's done his homework. 



_Modified by The Hater at 2:30 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you will need the mk3 u joint. it can be seperated to two pieces but you need them both.

in the pictures there are still the u joints on the subframe ,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

yeah your column will work no prob.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what do i have to do the make it work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

what part of your column will work with no problems dont you understand?


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

If I have a G60 fuel tank and pump, but a Passat VR6 cluster, will my fuel gauge be accurate?
I didn't know if it showing full will obviously mean having a full tank of 14 gallons, or how that works.
For example, when the VR6 18 gallon cluster shows a half tank - 9 gallons, do I really have 7 gallons since that's half of the G60 tank?
Just not sure.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*

it wont be accurate, you should just use the trip to figure it out.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

some of you know i just got a mk3 front end swap,what do i need to do the 5 lugs swap on the back of the car.car is a 86 gti


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_some of you know i just got a mk3 front end swap,what do i need to do the 5 lugs swap on the back of the car.car is a 86 gti

why don't you just ask us to come over and hold your hand? 

READ!!!! All the answers you're asking are already here.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
why don't you just ask us to come over and hold your hand? 


just tell me please


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (wolfy19)*

send me a plane ticket and $1500 and ill come do the swap for you. because you obviously cant do this by yourself. every possible question has the answer in this thread.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

swap the hubs, or do a rear beam swap. do i get the 1500?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

when putting the motor in, do driveshafts have to be put in after or can you install the motor with the driveshafts on already?
does anyone have pic of how much to cut off b4 front subframe? or what to cut


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

driveshafts can be done after. hence how axles are changed regularly.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i have a mk3 stalk, dont know if its the cause...but only the upper most setting on the wiper side will activate the wipers, and not fast just normal. no intermittant either...
was there any jump that needed to be made to have full activation on all settings? maybe the stalk is bad or something


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

the relay could be bad, or in the wrong spot.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i'm thinking the relay must be bad, because its in the right spot. 
is there a place to get generic relays of different functions? regular headlight/fog relays are easy to find anywhere. dont know if its a dealer thing only. thanks
the leaking exhaust turned out to be the downpipe indeed. underneath the shielding it was cracked about 2/3's the whole way around, an inch up from the cat flange. stupid hidden flaws







oh well


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

yeah i knew i could put the drive shafts in after but i was more or less asking if i can leave them in and then drop the motor in with tranny and line them up?
anyone who used the b4 passat front subframe how much did you need to cut off to fit? or do you cut off the tow hook on the mk2?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

its a specific relay to vw. 19 or 99
you can leave the axles in. little more tricky but doable. you basically need to cut the tow hook piece off.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

cool cool. Now i just came in from the garage...i have a brake booster bracket from a B4 passat which had abs. Im looking for the answer here and maybe some one can help me out....why cant you use this bracket for a non abs vr swap?? to me it looks like everything lines up and will work but i dont want to go to all the trouble and find out later it doesnt for some reason. The four bolts on the back of the mk2 booster fit on the bracket and the three bracket bolts line right up to the mk2 booster bracket (firewall)....
Is there another reason or something im missing on why this wont work? has anyone used one?
Also when i removed the mk2 booster the shaft or whatever fell out it, the one that must slide into the master cylinder, also some wierd looking washer not sure how it goes back together, the washer is tapered and has little notches on it about 6 or 8 


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 9:41 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks, yeah i got a used 99 relay on the way.


----------



## Oregongolf (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re:*

can I use the pedal assembly and master cylender from a 96 tdi passat w/o abs?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Oregongolf)*

yes, it might have a mk3 style throttle cable. if you can use the master slave and line all from the passat.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

Ok, hopefully somebody can solve this for me. I've got a '90 coupe that I'm doing the vr6 swap on. The donor car is a '95 Passat wagon that was a really nice car with a little over 90k on it until the dude ate a ditch with it. I bought the car for the donor and started on the swap for my car. The wreck happened a little over three months ago, so the car hasn't been sitting long. It ran great when he drove it into the ditch.
Now, then. I got the motor and everything (including the ECU relay from the passat) swapped into my coupe, go to start it up and it just keeps turning over, doesn't start. When I first hooked up the battery, the key was in the on position (didn't realize it beforehand), but when I first hooked it up, we heard a bunch of stuff start clicking, and then nothing. Didn't think much of it at the time. Tried to start and nothing.
Ok, realize the fuel pump isn't priming when the key is first turned to the on position, so we bypass the pump so it's running all the time and try to start, still getting nothing.
Realize that the ECU relay from the passat doesn't seem to click when you turn the key. We pulled it out and tested it outside of the car and it clicks on outside the car. Put it back in and it doesn't click inside the car. Is the fusebox different somehow? Put in the old digi relay, and when the key is turned to on, it does click on. So we bypassed the ECU relay and tried to start and still get nothing, both with the fuel pump relay bypassed and not bypassed.
Then realized that we didn't have the engine ground strap in. Put that in and tried again, still had the same thing. Would hooking up the battery and turning the key without the engine ground strap fry something? ECU relay? ECU...?
No matter what, we know that we aren't getting spark from the coil packs. It does seem to be getting fuel despite that the pumps aren't priming (you can smell it). I made sure that everything electrical got hooked back up from the swap, but I don't really see what would go bad from sitting for three months, and engine ran fine before since he obviously drove the car into the ditch. Would something go bad from the impact?
Ideas? Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*

take off negative, remove ecu, replace negative cable. check pin 1 for ground, pin 23 for switched ignition and pin 54 for constant power. that will tell you if the ecu is getting proper power and grounds. no ground could have very well fried the ecu.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_take off negative, remove ecu, replace negative cable. check pin 1 for ground, pin 23 for switched ignition and pin 54 for constant power. that will tell you if the ecu is getting proper power and grounds. no ground could have very well fried the ecu.

Ok, I'll check on those tomorrow. Are those the only two pins that should be getting power or are those the only ones of importance? In other words if I check other pins, should all the others not be getting power or will there be random other ones getting switched and/or constant power, too?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_take off negative, remove ecu, replace negative cable. check pin 1 for ground, pin 23 for switched ignition and pin 54 for constant power. that will tell you if the ecu is getting proper power and grounds. no ground could have very well fried the ecu.

Alright, I have constant power to what I'm assuming is pin 54. it's the 9th pin from the right on the bottom row. It's a black wire with a brown tracer. That's the only pin that has constant power. However, I do NOT have switched power to pin 23. It just never has power. Does this point towards a bad ECU relay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*

it could be, as stupid as it sounds was the key in the on position? the relay could be bad.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_it could be, as stupid as it sounds was the key in the on position? the relay could be bad.

Yep. I have no power to pin 23 with the key off, which is how it should be; but when I turn the key on, I still have no power to pin 23. The local vw shop has an automatic vr6 OBD1 passat that I can rob parts from. I'll pick up another ECU relay tomorrow and try it.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_
Yep. I have no power to pin 23 with the key off, which is how it should be; but when I turn the key on, I still have no power to pin 23. The local vw shop has an automatic vr6 OBD1 passat that I can rob parts from. I'll pick up another ECU relay tomorrow and try it.

If I take the relay out of the fuse box and give power to pin 30 on the relay and then ground pin 85, the relay clicks like it should...  However, when the relay is in the fusebox, it does nothing?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*

Ok, I took a voltmeter to the fusebox and there's no voltage difference happening in the fusebox to kick on the relay when I turn the key. There is for the digi relay, though. And using the digi relay, I do get switched power to the ecu. Do I need to use the old digi ECU relay?
Just to make sure I have this right, the only wiring I needed to change was the engine harness which was the three big, clear plugs, correct? Or was I supposed to change one of the big red plugs going to the engine bay as well?

_Modified by Stromaluski at 12:08 PM 3-24-2008_


_Modified by Stromaluski at 12:09 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*

that should be it. there is a relay on the ignition harness. the 3 red connectors. you could change it to a mk3 harness.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

Something else that is still bugging me is that the fuel pumps still don't prime when I turn the key. That does go through the ECU, right? (pointing toward a fried ECU?) Or is that problem separate from my problem of not getting fire? 
Would it happen to matter that this car was factory non-ac and had dealer added a/c? Just to throw that out there...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*

ac wont matter unless they severely ****ed something up. the ecu triggers the fp relay.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the ecu triggers the fp relay. 

Ok, then ecu might be a good guess?


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Stromaluski)*

Hey bus boy, get mom to buy a BENTLEY!








Or I can rent you mind when I get home! So, Neal is charging for advise now, huh?


_Modified by 16valvedCaddy at 7:09 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (16valvedCaddy)*


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Re: (16valvedCaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16valvedCaddy* »_Hey bus boy, get mom to buy a BENTLEY!








Or I can rent you mind when I get home! So, Neal is charging for advise now, huh?

_Modified by 16valvedCaddy at 7:09 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok so i went to the vw wreckers in search of a brake booster bracket, i was told you can use the abs one even if you arent using abs. i have an abs one already and thought it would work everything seems to line up. can anyone help me out here?? at least an explanation on why it might now work? thanks!


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_ok so i went to the vw wreckers in search of a brake booster bracket, i was told you can use the abs one even if you arent using abs. i have an abs one already and thought it would work everything seems to line up. can anyone help me out here?? at least an explanation on why it might now work? thanks!

VW had 2 ABS setups, one uses a traditional style diaphram booster. This is the brkt thats works. The other ABS was a large pump assy. with a different bolt pattern. Not sure of years but my 92 Rado and 93 Passat have the pump assy. 95,96 Passats have the diaphram.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ya im not sure how to tell but it came off a 95 passat, 
does anyone know if my passat vr6 clutc master works with a passat 16v pedal cluster?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_ya im not sure how to tell but it came off a 95 passat, 
does anyone know if my passat vr6 clutc master works with a passat 16v pedal cluster?

take pics. we might be able to tell from pics. i know a friend who has used them..but they require a bit of modification. He's also a cheap bastard not willing to spend the 50 bucks(new oem) to get it done right.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*

















First pic is the bracket that came off a 95 passat with abs, and the other pic is just the abs booster not sure which style it is.
will a 16v pedal cluster work, its not posted on the first page but apparently will work


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

The big round black thing is the diaphram booster. thats the brkt that will fit a GTI booster.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so that bracket will work for my mk2 booster?!


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

Yeah, that's what he just said.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

Got mine fixed tonight. There was a red and yellow wire that I had to connect to a power source. Now just gotta finish everything, lol. Got the corrado radiator mocked up tonight, too. I'll get pictures of what I had to trim for it to fit tomorrow for reference in this thread.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

Here's everything I had to do to get the Corrado SLC radiator to fit in my Jetta. Other than these couple things, everything else just sits in place using the stock A2 radiator cross member half and stock radiator support.
Gotta trim the radiator support here.








Then rather than using the two stock L brackets, I used two of the longer ones and just modified on of them. The shorter one wouldn't work because it goes out and then comes back in before it goes down and that hits the flange on the radiator.
Before








After








I haven't had much time to work on the car because of school, but that's my addition to this thread so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Stromaluski at 1:30 PM 3-30-2008_


_Modified by Stromaluski at 9:58 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: Corrado Speedo Cable (SLC4ME)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Corrado Speedo Cable (airbornejet)*

NEW QUESTION:
I have a OBDII mk2 swap, I'm using a passat engine harness that doesn't have the integrated lighting harness. I'm using the stock MK2 lighting harness, car is a 90 8v originally so its all CEII. I'm also using my own custom radiator fan wiring controlled off the rad fan switch, no AC.
Problem, I don't ever hear the auxillary water pump running after the car is shut off. I know its purpose is to cycle coolant after shut down. What is it triggered by? I would think the coolant switches in the engine harness itself would some how relay it to turn on but I read in another post that its wired into the fan control module. Since I'm not running this could this be the reason why?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Corrado Speedo Cable (Grabbit)*

its triggered by the fan control module so if you dont have it the aux water pump wont work. its not really needed.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

can you really hear it running anyway? mine should be good...and i have the control module, but i never hear it running. maybe it hasnt been warm enough here


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

does anyone have info and or pics on where and how big the hole i need to make for the ecu wiring through the raintray....the whole time i thought i could just put it where the old one was, but i guess not the wire is much longer and the connector doesnt fit through the original hole.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

big enough for the long ecu plug to fit through. i just used a hole saw i had lying around.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

anyone know the length of the corrado cat? 
i have a gutted mk3 cat right now, and its not really long enough to match up to the mk2 exhaust. its i think 18.5" or so...it needs to be at least 20" long i think.
i'll be getting a tt 2.5" exhaust soon, and i think im going to get a 42draftdesigns testpipe, if the corrado has a longer cat then the testpipe will be the same and i'll get that application, so i'll have plenty to mate up to the mk2 piping


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

having quite a bit of trouble hooking up the clutch master to the clutch pedal is there any trick i should know? 
also there are three lines (fuel) coming into my mk2 engine bay yet there is only two on the motor?? and last but not lease does the blue one go on the top or bottom of the vr fuel rail?
thanks a whole bunch for any help really appreciate it


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

the clutch master the hole goes on the peg and then the clip is slid on. if its the mk3 style with the plastic clip and the ball you are better off getting old clip out and getting a new one to put on master then in pedal.
blue line is return.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

try greasing up the end of the ball and just pressing the clutch pedal down. should seat itself. i would definitely take the old clip out first though and put that on the end of the master cylinder.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok i think i will be able to figure the clutch thing out i have done some serious thinking tonight, if i get stuck i will take pics just to be sure which one i have.
Ok so the blue is the return, not exactly sure wher the blue one attaches on the fuel rail the top or the bottom?? and how come theres three lines instead of just two?
sorry hopefully these arent too dumb questions


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

2 are hard plastic black and blue to rubber. other should be clear. it for the vent. goes to charcoal canister. after the FPR is return. dont rem off the top of my head.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

what do you mean by FPR
ok so i have to put that canister thing back in,....the cylinder like thing that goes in that hole under the airbox?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_what do you mean by FPR

Fuel pressure regulator, the little "ufo" looking thing attached to your fuel rail. 

_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_ok so i have to put that canister thing back in,....the cylinder like thing that goes in that hole under the airbox? 

yes, but you don't _have_ to. you could always cut it and vent to atmosphere like tons of other people do.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

mine is just cut back by the fuel filter venting to atmosphere...i'm happy with it.
look at the fuel rail, whichever hardline connects to the injectors is the feed....then the opposite (after the fpr)) is the return. i cant remember off the top of my head either...but its not hard to figure out.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok awesome so i can just cut the clear one right off say back where they come out at the firewall? I kinda wanted to avoid using that canister thing its ugly and real grimey looking. 
Everything is starting to move a bit more smoothly all the mk2 parts i have been saving just incase i need a nut or bolt or whatever are slowly being eliminated from the single car garage (no space!) You know you have good happy days and then just frusterating piss off days...its a good feeling when things go together nicely, im sure almost everyone can relate to that.
Just figured out the whole clutch pedal thing, i guess maybe i started to think i had put the wrong pedal cluster in and was gettting real pissed off i shoulda put the clutch master together with the pedal out of the car to visualize how it all goes together i woulda been able to see that the clip from the previous car was still in the pedal cluster and thats why mine didnt fit in!! good news is the clip matches the clip on my clutch master so i know it will work
thanks for the support


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

This may be a long shot but I only made it 8 pages before I got fed up.... Anyone know details on splicing in a VAG-com scan plug into a mk2 VR...OBDII... thanks...!!!IM or email please! [email protected] ...
Paul


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*

what power steering fluid reservior are pple using on their mk2 vr6?? Could i still use my mk2 power steering fliud reservior?? or do i have to get from a mk3? passat? corrado??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

obd port needs power ground and grey wire with white stripe from engine harness. obd1 also needs yellow wire.
you can use mk2 but it needs to be moved. Passat is easy to use too. corrado is prob the best but you need to get the bottle, the bracket, the line to the T and the T piece and 5/8 i beleive hose to the pump.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
Fuel pressure regulator, the little "ufo" looking thing attached to your fuel rail. 

lol.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

Here's another contribution to this thread.
The foot print of the corrado airbox isn't exactly the same as the digi airbox, but it's close enough that it works. Also, the air intake horn thing on the front of the airbox isn't quite the same. The one on the corrado airbox is flat; whereas on the digi airbox, half is flat and then half is at a 45ish degree angle toward the front of the car.
However. The top of a corrado airbox will fit perfectly on the bottom of a digi airbox. They use the same air filter and the 4 clips that hold the top down are in the same spot. So you can just run the top of the corrado box on the bottom of the digi box and then there's no more issues.
So if you want to run an airbox, you really only have to buy the top of a corrado airbox. However, you probably won't find somebody wanting to sell just the top of the airbox, lol, so you'll probably still have to buy the whole thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TrevorCouture (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

is anyone near sarnia ontario canada that could help shed some light on this for me [email protected]


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (TrevorCouture)*

shed some light on exactly what?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

if i want to put to front cross member on do i have to put the bumper on? 
also prior to dropping the motor in how much wiring etc must be done first, like pwr steering lines or can i reach this after?
i have the engine harness put throght the firewall with the hole drilled for the ecu and all the brake stufff minues the lines sorted out, just dont want to jump the gun dropping the motor in but need to get rid of the hoist!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

PS lines are a little easier with motor out or motor supported so you can drop subframe. if you have the long 13s holding the two subframes together you can use the short outer 17s to hold the crossmember up without the bumper support.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok so i have to drop the subframe down to get the pwr steering lines in? i was hoping to get them in after. 
Ill be honest and say im a little bit lost with the 13s and 17s you talk of. I have the passat vr (B4) subframes both motor half and rad half and just squeezed them together and if im correct four bolts go through both of them and into the bumper rebar, to hold it altogether?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

i dont remember if the passat subframes have them, the mk2 and corrado stuff have long 13mm to hold the two subframes together and then a 3rd bolt on each side with a short 17mm to hold the subframes to the car. for some reason i dont think you can do it with the passat stuff. oh well guess you need to boltup the bumper support. you can prob do the lines without dropping the subframe


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

well i figured out like i usually do just sometimes its easier to ask and get the answer then to screw around all the time....anyways just put the bumper rebar on then the crossmember, just was tricky to put motor in the hoist hieght was maxed and just barely cleared the bumper rebar.
so now what ive came to is my next question and im planning on using the b4 rad, anyone out there that used it....did you have to cut the tow hook (mk2 one)?? looks to me like i will have to notch it a bit. 
anyways the good news is the motor is in pretty tricky to do on your own tho! looks good and im impressed with my progress


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_so now what ive came to is my next question and im planning on using the b4 rad, anyone out there that used it....did you have to cut the tow hook (mk2 one)?
 Can prolly bend the tow hooks a bit to clear.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

i usually sawzalle that ****er right off.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

you don't know ben


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

just for reference i used the passat power steering lines with my mk2 rack. should work fine i hope! got them in without dropping the subframe but was real tight. also i used the brake booster bracket from a passat (b4) with abs....i know that there is exceptions and not all work but it may help people in the future to know this as i almost threw mine out! (im not using abs)
origanally in the mk2 was the pass. side front light wires ran behind the motor then to the front or directly to the front across around the rad somewhere to its location? sorry cant remember.
Im gonna throw some pics up soon up what i have accomplished still find it hard to believe i have made it this far....many many frusterating day and lots of reading but have gained confidence for sure....dont know how much money i would have wasted without this thread even once im done mine hopefully my advice will help out other first time swappers.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

my passat wiring has them going around the front.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

cool, so as i asked earlier if i could leave the driveshafts on while dropping the motor, i decided against it because i had no help so i am currently installing them, now basically my issue is i have the shifter box all installed i think the linkeage is on right , like the plastic thing with the hole in it obviously goes on the the plastic part on the tranny and the square one goes around the square rubber thing on the tranny...(hard to explain) anyways i dont have my clutch hooked up yet but i slipped it in first gear and if im correct the driveshaft should not be able to spin??
well mine is still spinning freely so im not able to tighten the driveshaft. 
Any idea what my issue could be? the linkeage maybe, it sounded like it went into gear, i dont have the shifter weight installed could that be it? 
does only one axle stop moving freely or both because i only attempted the drivers side (short one) last night.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_cool, so as i asked earlier if i could leave the driveshafts on while dropping the motor, i decided against it because i had no help so i am currently installing them, now basically my issue is i have the shifter box all installed i think the linkeage is on right , like the plastic thing with the hole in it obviously goes on the the plastic part on the tranny and the square one goes around the square rubber thing on the tranny...(hard to explain) anyways i dont have my clutch hooked up yet but i slipped it in first gear and if im correct the driveshaft should not be able to spin??
well mine is still spinning freely so im not able to tighten the driveshaft. 
Any idea what my issue could be? the linkeage maybe, it sounded like it went into gear, i dont have the shifter weight installed could that be it? 
does only one axle stop moving freely or both because i only attempted the drivers side (short one) last night.

It should only not be able to move if the axle is installed on the other side and you have a wheel on and that side of the car on the ground. It's an open diff, so you have to have it in gear and have the other axle flange grounded to do it that way.
Just put the bolts on, but don't tighten them; then do the other side, then put a wheel on and set one side on the ground while you tighten the other side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

nice....thanks for the help i was just kinda getting worried thats all thought maybe something might be broken in the tranny. 
really appreciate it !!
is the shifter weight needed??


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (darksix)*

remember this white plug i had no place for? ...well i jumped the red wire to the 30/30b batt+ so the fans would work correctly (which the bentley line diagram says it should be linked to) 
the smaller wire going to this plug (T2e2) the bentley says should be linked to current circuit "15". (ignition power) Well this i have deemed to be the reason my afterun aux pump doesnt switch on, since all other tests have proven it to work. Wheres the best place to tap into the ignition switched power (15)?

------------------
fan switch harness, the big white plug said not to be needed--the smaller white plug is a red wire and a black with i think white tracer








_Modified by darksix at 4:18 PM 2-6-2008_[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_nice....thanks for the help i was just kinda getting worried thats all thought maybe something might be broken in the tranny. 
really appreciate it !!
is the shifter weight needed?? 

If I understand it right, the shifter weight isn't technically needed, but it'll make shifting much smoother. It's like when you had shifter linkage instead of shifter cables, having a mk3 weighted shift rod instead of the stock shift rod.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

i usually leave wheel off and wedge a screwdriver in the rotor to keep it from spinning

as for switched ignition i think it plugs into d3 from the factory.
the weight is not needed but some prefer the feel. with a short shifter you actually need to take the weight off or you will shift too fast.


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Anyone know if you can get just the solenoid for the starter? 
I keep having the same problem, the battery is in the hatch and the voltage drop seems to be too much to get the starter to engage. I can jump it at the starter itself with a wrench. And yes I've checked the wiring, ignition switch and replaced the relay. 
I have an autometer volt gauge and it drops from 12 to less than 10 when in the start position. Battery is a Odyssey PC1200


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Grabbit)*

you have to get the whole starter.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

d3. okay, ill grab the ol' test light and check if pin d3 is ignition power...and tap into it if thats the case. thanks


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

tapped it into d3 and it runs with the ignition on and sometimes after i shut it down. seems it never runs with thefan for more than a few minutes after....my girls mk4VR seems to run for a long time after. 
and i've finally deemed the annoying "chatter" as my lightflywheel i assume?? if i push in the clutch it goes away, then let the clutch out and it chippers a little


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

didint realize i had to cut so much off the b4 rad half front subframe?!! i originally cut the tow hook off....now after trying to fit my mk2 fogs i realized i have to cut much more off...
Im using mk3 front calipers and rear calipers is there a reason wwhy i need to use mk3 flex lines or can i just use the mk2 flex lines (they fit and look better)


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

those 2 reasons seem pretty good


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

mechanically tho there isnt any difference in the length of flex lines? it just made me curious because it says on the first page that vr lines are a direct fit and i just didnt think it mattered. i would prefer mk2 front ones i used the vr rear ones not even sure if there is a difference anyways.
now that we are on the topic of brake lines etc, to replace the line that goes from the clutch mc to the slave cylinder can you just buy hard line and use that or should i go to the dealer and buy the real deal...its like half rubber half metal line....thicker than the brake lines im not sure if its still the euro flare either


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 3:24 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

you can use whatever lines you want, just make sure when you turn the wheels in both directions they arent getting stretched.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Meant to post this earlier, but oh well.







Here's another addition to this thread. If using the SLC radiator; using the mk3 hoses like has been posted in this thread before, both of them won't have a full on kink to them, but will be bent restricting the flow a pretty good bit no matter how you try to situate them. So here's what you do.
The lower hose just use the corrado lower hose. It's really not that much more expensive, and fits perfectly.
For the upper hose, buy the mk3 hose, then go to autozone and ask them to look through their radiator hoses. Buy the one numbered 080. It's like $8 or 9, and you're just going to cut a small section out of of the middle of it. On the mk3 hose, you're replacing the piece that connects to the radiator. Just take that piece off and then put the hose on the motor. Get it on and all situated nicely and whatnot and then you'll see what you need to cut off of the autozone hose to make it all fit together quite nicely. Once you're done, here's what it'll all look like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

if you have a mk3 hose with the plastic piece you could have rotated the front piece to make it fit.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you have a mk3 hose with the plastic piece you could have rotated the front piece to make it fit.

Tried that. No matter how I rotated it, it wouldn't fit right. The problem is that in a mk3, the radiator sits farther away from the engine, so the hose is still too long no matter what you do.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

worked for me, oh well.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

the bottom hose on mine.... its a samco and im using the b4 rad and the hose diameter is too big for the rad. The hose must be for a different application because the upper hose is similar to the one in the pic above and on my rad it doesnt have that 90 degree turn it just runs straight out toward the driver seat. so neither will work, is there a way i can make a 90 elbow or something to use this hose (the upper) and some kind of "enlarger" fitting to make the bottom fit its not that much larger. i dont want to switch up rads really because i have already gone to a large amount of trouble to get the rad subframe all cut right to get my fog lights in, and i kinda wanted to use these hoses because they were pricey and i cant exchange them.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_the bottom hose on mine.... its a samco and im using the b4 rad and the hose diameter is too big for the rad. The hose must be for a different application because the upper hose is similar to the one in the pic above and on my rad it doesnt have that 90 degree turn it just runs straight out toward the driver seat. so neither will work, is there a way i can make a 90 elbow or something to use this hose (the upper) and some kind of "enlarger" fitting to make the bottom fit its not that much larger. i dont want to switch up rads really because i have already gone to a large amount of trouble to get the rad subframe all cut right to get my fog lights in, and i kinda wanted to use these hoses because they were pricey and i cant exchange them.

got pics?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ill get pics of the rad soon its just a regular b4 passat rad. anyways heres my prgress i think ive came a long way learned a lot and wouldnt be able do accomplish any of this without the help i have gotten on here from many people


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

passat hose ends are larger than those of mk3 and corrado because the passat rad has larger inlets and outlets.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

the problem im having with my passat rad is the inlet or outlet (bottom one) is too small for the hose i have.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

silicone spray it and work it on. might get lucky.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

you might get lucky


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

your mom might get lucky.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

the problem is the hose is too big....so i didnt get lucky...nor did my mom.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

strange thing...
sometimes if i click on the wipers, the coolant light blinks about 10 or so times and the temp gauge goes full cold...then when the light stops blinking it returns to half.
it also did it once when i started the car, no running effects noticed. a short somewhere? but why would it be caused by the wiper stalk?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so now im contemplating switching up rads, am i able to use the passat vr fans with any other rad or just the b4 passat rad.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

no too large.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

above in my pic you can see that yellow greenish vacuum line the long one where does that go? 
so back to the wiring i have the fusebox from my b4 vr donor do i use that or keep the mk2. and also does anyone have pics of what the fusebox should look like with all the proper relays
i have the three white plugs plugged in so im slowly figuring out stuff ill have pics up for sure in a bit


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

thats what my fusebox currently looks like.
and here are my danglers for now.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

if the car is obd2 take 32 out. if obd1 put a 109 in there. you can take 42 out. put a 21 in 6. take the 53 outta 7.

purple white goes to same on cluster harness for MFA. blue white to W1. brown connector is your obd port data lines.
jump those thick red with a 15A fuse.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if the car is obd2 take 32 out. if obd1 put a 109 in there. you can take 42 out. put a 21 in 6. take the 53 outta 7.

purple white goes to same on cluster harness for MFA. blue white to W1. brown connector is your obd port data lines.
jump those thick red with a 15A fuse. 

In spot number 3, relay 32 actually works as well as 109 for OBD 1. That's what I'm running at the moment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sweet, so what do i do with the brown one? 
...and by jump you mean just join them together and put a fuse between them...sorry if that seems like some dumb qestions..im a carpenter!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

ya put a fuse in that spot. for the brown you can either get the junction block that that plugs into and then get the obd port with a connector to the block. then give it power and ground. or just connect directly to obd port just match the colors.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

little confused ill be honest. what exactly does this obd port do and is it neccesary?
should there be corresonding wires for this from the mk2 wiring or what do i tie it into... if it helps i have all the interior wiring from the b4 donor. do i use the cluster wiring or just mk2


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 12:50 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

the obd port is the scan port to check for codes. not nessicary. mk2 kinda have them its a different connector. you use the cluster harness to match whatever cluster you are using. if you use a mk2 cluster it will not have the mfa wire.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

the mk2 fan wiring its a big mess with like a relay plug i have a pic if you dont know what im talking about but is any of it no longer needed ??
I got some work done tonight, did that red with black stripe jump and put in the cluster harness couple loose plugs i might need help with also am currently figuring out the interior wiring from the vr fan harness although it never seems like wires match up i think half my problem is i dont know which ones arent needed because i know quite a few of them arent.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

pics are our friends


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*
















this is from the mk2 have no idea what it is...








i have pic somewhere of the fan stuff im still looking...thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2NICE4RICE)*

red needs constant power. their is a piece from a mk3 that accepts them that plugs intpo 30-30b the blue is power and ground for the aux water pump. the grey with weird connector plugs into relay spot 10 if you wnat. something to do with fogs.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sweeeet! so what would the easiest way to tie into constant power? the aux water pump there is no corresponding plug so does that also have to be tied into something else?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

you could get a regular spade connector and plug into top right of fuse panel or get the piece from a mk3 or passat that accepts those plugs in the 30-30b jump.
the aux water pump is on the fan harness.


----------



## dubdalk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok so i know its probably been asked a hundred times and any help is greatly appreciated, but i have a 88 jetta coupe ce1 that im swapping a obd2 vr out of a 98 jetta glx. i have the whole jetta and plan to use the mk3 dash. 
What parts do i need from what other cars to get this done?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

depends how much work you wanna do....apparently you can make the pedal cluster work but i would get a passat/corrado pedal cluster, with that you will need to match the throttle cable as well. You need a passat/corrado front crossmember. Thats all i can help you with i think you will have quite a lot of usable stuff tho.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

Before you start on the swap, pull a CE2 harness/fusebox/switches/etc out of a 90-92 mk2 and convert your coupe to CE2. Base car must be CE2 for the swap unless you want to start splicing a LOT of wires.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

you will need to get a rear harness or splice the rear harness in. if you are doing mk3 dash use all mk3 ce2 stuff for dash forward.
need corrado/passat vr front subframe. 
non abs bracket and corrado/passat master cyl and line
not 100% sure on pedal cluster. might be able to use mk3 if doing dash swap.


----------



## dubdalk (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks for the help


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

So....this is what my fusebox looks like now, correct me if im wrong but it will be good for future reference. Thats for an obdII vr engine, no a/c...hope it works out for me.









now back to the red one with constant power i see the 30-30 jumper wire directly below it is another identical connection as the 30-30...that is constant power im assuming and think it may be the spot you are talking about. 
last i have a pic of the remaining wires i think..this is the interior fan harness and the blue one has been determined as the aux water pump










_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 9:55 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

take out the 53 relay in number 7 bottom left. there is a relay missing upper right on that clip on relay holder. that blue goes to engine harness. white goes to headlight harness and yellow goes to one of D harness.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so there should be corresponding plugs to plug these into? the blue one i found....dont recal any other ones
the missing relay ill try to figure out i have no idea what it is...for the most part there is some yellow wires coming out of it....one of which i have a pic on the last page (72) that goes to nothing.


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 11:48 AM 5-1-2008_


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

That white 2-wire plug powers the fan switch on the radiator and I believe is also power for the aux. coolant pump.
In a passat harness, it plugs into one of the first plugs on the back of the fusebox (one that corresponds to the headlight harness). If you don't have that (or the harness isn't from a passat) just tap it into switched power or something.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

well after getting real pissed off cuz nothign seems to work out for me, i did some reading. Now i dont have that plug to plug it (whitte plug) into....Now there is a black/white wire going into #2 on the A1 headlight harness connector and there is a red in #5 of A1 do i have to splice these ? 
im lost ill be honest.
and the yellow connector with the black/white wire goes to D harness however i have no idea where, there isnt a corresponding wire or anything. 
i took out the relay 53 from #7 and stuck it into the empty holder that was attached to the top of the fusebox i have no idea if thats right or wrong.
cheers!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

you cant just go sticking relays in random slots. that can cause serious problems.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

my bad...hmmm i wonder why the relay was missing either way i gotta figure it out.
since the z1 slot is open on obdII can i stick that red plug i have in this slot asuming thats constant power.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

Can't scan for codes; missing the red connector (grey/white wire I think) shown here in the pic:








(picture from donor vehicle).
Where can I locate that wire?


_Modified by vonfulk at 12:18 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

brown is ECU. red i think is either airbag or abs. the other is whatever the red one isnt.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok so im getting closer and closer to trying the first crank....however a few things are stopping me lets see what i can get here..
1. the white plug thats part of the fan harness apparently goes to my headlights however im not sure how there is no spot for it.
2. there is a yellow connector with a black wire with a white stripe....apparently goes to D harness not sure where or if it can just go in any empty slot. 
3. the red connector with the red and yellow wire which needs constant power.....i dont have the mk3 connector, is this a part i should go to the dealer and get? there isnt any wreckers near here or how can i easily attach this.
after getting this hooked up i really think that may be it other than that empty relay holder i havent even bothered yet becuase these things are bothering me. I went through all 72 pages again just to double check it isnt there because its been a long time and i have learned a lot more since first reading it. everyone seemed to have a spot to just plug that white plug(fan,rad) into and i dont








Now i also realized how many people had issues bolting up a passat vr rad to stabalize it and i think i came up with a real good clean looking idea so thats what im gonna tackle and ill post it soon hopefully someone can help me in return! thanks for all the great help so far im getting so close now!








_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 5:28 PM 5-3-2008_


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 5:30 PM 5-3-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

thw white connector on the headlight harness is only on passat or corrado harnesses.
yellow connector needs switched power
red needs constant power.


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

ok so I am just starting my swap and have a couple of questions. I have a 86 golf non ps, and a 93 vr passat donor w/ ac, ps, and abs. 
I was wondering if the passat and a3 vr brakes bolt up the same. If I use my a2 non PS steering rack, an a3 k frame and control arms, will my passat spindles bolt up or would it just be better to find some a3 brakes? Also will the passat rear brakes swap over too if the front work?
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T wagon* »_ok so I am just starting my swap and have a couple of questions. I have a 86 golf non ps, and a 93 vr passat donor w/ ac, ps, and abs. 
I was wondering if the passat and a3 vr brakes bolt up the same. If I use my a2 non PS steering rack, an a3 k frame and control arms, will my passat spindles bolt up or would it just be better to find some a3 brakes? Also will the passat rear brakes swap over too if the front work?
Thanks,
Ed

The rears will work out fine. The front is where you'll have problems. 
You could run the passat spindles, but you'd have to use the control arms/ball joints/and tie rods from the passat as well. unfortunately you can't use the tie rods from the passat with your manual rack. you might be able to modify the a2's control arms to accept the ball joints from the passat. or you could grind the ball joints to fit into the control arms. If you do that, you would have this setup: Passat brakes/spindles/ball joints/a2 control arms/a2 tie rods/manual rack/mk3 subframe. i've definitely used b3/4 spindles..but its a big mess of trial and test. Testing around with stuff isn't so bad when you've got a bunch of other stuff to try, but it might be easier for you to just get an a3 setup and call it a day.


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_The rears will work out fine. The front is where you'll have problems. 
You could run the passat spindles, but you'd have to use the control arms/ball joints/and tie rods from the passat as well. unfortunately you can't use the tie rods from the passat with your manual rack. you might be able to modify the a2's control arms to accept the ball joints from the passat. or you could grind the ball joints to fit into the control arms. If you do that, you would have this setup: Passat brakes/spindles/ball joints/a2 control arms/a2 tie rods/manual rack/mk3 subframe. i've definitely used b3/4 spindles..but its a big mess of trial and test. Testing around with stuff isn't so bad when you've got a bunch of other stuff to try, but it might be easier for you to just get an a3 setup and call it a day. 

Ok thanks for helping me sort that out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ill just grab a set of mk3 brakes


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

the white plug for the fan and aux coolant pump. i was in your boat, no cooresponding plug....
using bentley the red wire gets constant power, and the black wire gets ignition switched power. so i jumped the red into the same place as the red/yellow (the 30/30b jumper mk3 piece)
and the black/ white stripe wire in the plug i ran to switched ignition power. i used d3 on the back of the fusebox for the connection and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif fans work perfectly, aux pump runs with ingnition and the afterun system is flawless as well.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

wicked man thats perffect i knew someone musta had this problem too. I gotta get this 30-30b jumper thing from the mk3. thanks for the help this has frusterated me for a long time really appreciate it. 
can you buy the jumper piece from the dealer does anyone know?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so it turns out i had the jumper piece all along, not only do they come on mk3 there was one in my b4 passat fusebox. 
what did everyone do with like the old (mk2) fan harness wires and all that? i wanna just cut it out but dont know if i should or not, but not only that will those wires still be live? 
I got my spark plug wires in, they are meant for the distributer motor has the 7 wires and i have the coilpack, will they still work on my motor?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

i'm pretty sure they'll work. some may be a bit off though, and you might have to do some swapping ( like #6 wire for #3 wire). all in all its not going to look perfect, but should work.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so what did you do with the old fan harness? i have two plugs in my engine bay for the brake resivior one from the b4 wiring and one from the mk2?
without the e2-d8 jumper should i get anything to the cluster?


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 11:28 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

on mine for the old mk2 fan plugs in the bay i just wrapped em in electical tape and have em zip tied out of the way. no need to do anythign with em, cut em if you want.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sweet! theres just a huge bundle of wires i didnt know what to do with it all. 
i dont have the e2 -d8 jumper done yet but thought i would just turn the key to see if theres any action in my cluster but nothing, would that make sense or should i have something...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

the cluster should work and then die when you turn the key. you should remove all the mk2 stuff and use the mk3 passat or corrado headlight and fan harness. then you dont need to worry about them, if not just let em hang out.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

im using the passat b4 fan harness but keeping the mk2 light harness so thats why i have this mix up of wires, its pretty annoying if i did it all again i would swap all the new stuff in but now its tough cuz everythings tight. i didnt get any action from the cluster will check all the fuses and try again..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

e2 to d8 check fuse 21 and 22


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

went to the dealer and got the right wire and did the jump, found another red wire that wasnt hooked up and now i have the cluster lighting up with the mileage and clock so thats good, it was flashing at first but now is on. 
id have to say that for the e2 d8 jumper for five bucks was well worth it instead of rigging up something it just clicked in and is good to go!


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

so i hit the 500 mile mark on the coupe today (since the swap was complete). 
runs great! idles a lil funny here and there, but thats probably due to my rigged intake until i put the blower on. lots of chatter from that lwfl but man does the car move...
never got a reply on a question i had, sometimes when i put the wipers on intermittant the temp drops to 0 then slowly rises meanwhile the coolant level light flashes a bunch of times then stops and accurate temp returns. idle or running is not affected.
its a mk3 cluster, mk3 stalk, mk3 intermittant wiper relay. any ideas? seen this before? thanks..


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

question, ive searched and cant find the direct answer. i have a 92 vr swapped jetta gl the engine is an obd1 vr. i am using the stock 8v cluster, i have the g60 speedo cable so that works, the cluster lights up at night and the highbeams light works. however the temp, gas, and flashers inicators, dont work. what wiring do i need to do?


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

does the obd2 vr6 harness plug right in same spots in mk2 ce2? or some of the plugs are in different locations the reason why i am asking i am planing on marking everything when i take it out from my mk3 fuse block and wondering if i can just plug it in my mk2 with same locations also do you pull engine harness from fuse block forward ? thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

same spots


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## nshanafelt1 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

i have some questions for you guys sorry im sure someone has asked the same thing but i dont really want to spend all night browsing almost 80 pages....anyways...i have a 1990 vw golf/gti 8v....i also have a FULL DONOR CAR it is a 1995 vw passat vr6 with 168k on the clock..can anyone tell me what will work from the passat todo the swap, and what i will need extra to complete the swap into my MK2...any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so i need a vr o2 sensor? its different from my 8valve one?
the spark plug wires how do i get these plugged into the plugs...its real far down there!!?
does anyone know if it will pass an emission test with a test pipe and not cat?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (nshanafelt1)*

you will need a mk3 rear K frame. thats about it. maybe a mk3 cluster if you wanna go that route.
you can use a ABA 02. you prob wont pass without a cat. the spark plug wires you need the plastic or metal tool to make it a lot easier


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

All of the grounds coming from my engine bay harness are taped together, and it looks like it's factory tape.. the harness came from a passat, but it seems awry to me.. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i have a solid mk2 front motor mount, how much should I cut it down?
i found these pics on mk2vr6.com but was wondering if some one could give me a measurement.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

i am gonna be using complete headlights harness from mk3 jetta vr6 in my 91 jetta i tought that would be easyer so i dont have to unwrap and rewrap everything i have noticed some of the connectors may be little different like headlights etc. what do you guys usally do just splice the connectors from mk2 is there any thing else that i need to look out for as far as headlight harness? and another question when i pulled my harness today i also pulled out clear plug for wiper motor but it seems to that mk3 one its same plug do i just plug in mk3 one ? thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

later mk2 wiper motors are same as mk3. the bannana and turns plug in, if you still have stock headlights and use a jetta or golf harness then the headlights will plug in. if you have h4 you need to splice. id also consider using mk3 horns as they will also plug right in.


----------



## vwrs22 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok i just read all 74 pages..
one question
how should i connect the brown plug thats for the OBD port..where does it goes to .? i lot of ppl mention what the plug was but didnt really find any info on how to connect it to make the obd port to work
TIA


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwrs22)*

obd1 its 2 pin brown connector yellow and grey white. obd2 is a single brown connector with grey/white wire. it plugs into a jumper block that either is ontop of the fusepanel or up underneath the kneebar. it then has another connector, usually grey, with the same color wires that runs across to the obd port. it also needs power and ground.
if you cant find the jumper you can just match colors. give power to red and ground to brown.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks bonesaw


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

anyone have any ideas on my ground question above?
Why are they all wrapped together? do they share some sort of common ground? would a pic help my cause?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_anyone have any ideas on my ground question above?
Why are they all wrapped together? do they share some sort of common ground? would a pic help my cause?


a pic would definitely help, right under the battery tray there should be a few grounds. they all go to a post under there.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

a ground is a ground they are all the same. 1 ground is connected to every ground. its important that they are all good.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Here it is, hope someone can help...even though you've helped me already, i'm pretty dumb.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

jsut a strange passat thing. its normal. just leave it. who knows what VW was smoking in the early 90s


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

okay thanks, that calms my mind alot. I was thinkin that i would try to start my car, and it would implode in a huge electrical fire. Now it'll do it for a different reason, thanks bonesaw.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

what happens with the black tube up front that goes into the front of the airbox im putting a intake on? 
also theres a green plastic tube its about a meter long its a vaccuum line where does this thing go to?


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

alright...be searching for awhile.....
i have a mk2 with a mk3 dash swap, mk3 harness and a coilpack b5 passat motor
my gas gauge works, my tach works, only my speedo doesn't
possibly the sender from the tranny ?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Low_Dub)*

i'd definitely check the VSS on the trans first.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_what happens with the black tube up front that goes into the front of the airbox im putting a intake on? 
also theres a green plastic tube its about a meter long its a vaccuum line where does this thing go to? 

most people just put a small filter on there when they take out the airbox. As for the green plastic tube? can you take a picture? do you see where in connects on either end?


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_i'd definitely check the VSS on the trans first. 

swapped sensors on the tranny....even tried another cluster from a vr, still no speedo....tach/gas/temp all work....no odometer or speed movement...really starting to frustrate me


----------



## JamminJames (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (Low_Dub)*

could be a stupid question but..
will a g60 fan plug right in to the vr6 fan harness? or are the connectors for g60/vr6 different?


----------



## Low_Dub (Jun 19, 2004)

different


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so i was trying to get all my lights hooked up and i got the one fog light plugged in however it seemed to get real hot and even melted a bit of the plastic lucky i noticed right away i have no idea what happened...what would cause this??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

a short.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so a short somewhere can make the light heat up more than usual? how would i figure this out...
i dont have anything else like headlights etc hooked up yet could that cause a problem? didnt really seem like the pass side fog was even working but i was side tracked when i noticed the other dilema


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 3:08 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

Is the vr6 throttle body cable same for b3 and b4 passat pedal cluster are they both with hooks? i know that b3 is with hook but i am not sure for b4 thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

2nice it could be too high of a wattage bulb
rica b4 cables are the same as mk3 ends. if you use a b4 pedal cluster then you can use that cable.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

sorry for asking again i am about to buy throttle cable from b3 passat vr6 but i am not sure which pedals i am gonna get either b3 or b4 thats why i wonder if the b4 its with hook where goes to pedal or its ball on the end like mk3 which i already have from my vr6 donor Thanks bonesaw


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

i also have another question when i pulled my 8v harness out of 91 jetta i pulled everything that goes firewall forward i am just not sure about one plug i belive it's N on fuse block green connector with coupe big red wires that they are for air cond, fan speeds ,Main Heater Fuse, From Battery i understand that i will use all that from mk3 vr6 donor but what do i do about the end thats unpluged that goes to my climat controls switches on dash ? thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

you can remove the N harness. most pedal clusters are hook style (corrado/and b3 passats) B4 passats are generally less common.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

how do you get a wiring harness out of a donor car so it isnt harmed from a 98 12v vr6?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

it comes right out. you need to unplug a bunch of stuff.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

what do i have to remove to get at the fuse panel? anyclues?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fightthisfeeling* »_what do i have to remove to get at the fuse panel? anyclues?

i think you should print out this whole post and start from the beginning. The past 2 questions really shouldn't need any answering.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

ah well i got it out last night. two clips so it swings down to unplug the rear.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

Does it matter if i've got an automatic cluster on a manual?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

Also, does anyone know what the brake switch for the pedal looks like. I know it's a distinct connection from the rest of them, but I just can't seem to find it in my harness. Any help?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_Does it matter if i've got an automatic cluster on a manual?

nope


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vr6swap)*

75 pages is alot to dig thru, can someone repost info on AC setup please?
Thank you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GermanRob)*

unfortunately there isnt much about AC in here. either use all corrado stuff, or use mk2 stuff and get mk3 ends put on your lines where they go into the compressor.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_unfortunately there isnt much about AC in here. either use all corrado stuff, or use mk2 stuff and get mk3 ends put on your lines where they go into the compressor.

corrado VR6, G60, or it doesn't matter?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (GermanRob)*

VR6


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Corrado VR6 gas tank*

Well, I asked previously and searched extensively to no avail.
My original question was whether or not a Corrado VR6 gas tank would fit in a Mk2. The answer I received was yes. 
It doesn't. 
The Mk2 frame rail on the passenger side interferes with the breather lines some, and is too low to allow the Corrado VR6 gas tank to fit up high enough to mount the filler. 
G60 gas tank is a direct fit. 
I don't know, but maybe the O.P. could add this little tid bit of information to the first page?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank ([email protected])*

a g60 tank and mk2 tank are pretty much the same.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank ([email protected])*

i guess your idea of "extensively" didn't include this same problem about 15 or so pages back?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (bonesaw)*

I would prefer to use a single in tank pump.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_i guess your idea of "extensively" didn't include this same problem about 15 or so pages back?

must have missed it. this thread has gotten too big for it's own good; it's pretty difficult to search through 75 pages of questions/answers.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank ([email protected])*

mk3 tank and lines.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (bonesaw)*

now that ive had my swap done for quite some time, im sick of an inaccurate gas tank gauge...
so im going to swap the tank in it, but i have a question, are 2.0 and vr6 gas tanks the same? i think they are but if someone who has swapped them could shed some light, that would be great!


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

im ordering a test pipe for my vr6 ...the motor came from a 95 passat obd 2 and the question is does it have two o2 sensors or only one i recal wiring for only one but im not sure.....i dont have the car available to look right now


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

tanks and pumps are same. make sure you grab the lines and bracket for fuel filter.
there were no 95 obd2. the easiest way to tell if obd1 or 2 is if the throttle body is 3 pin its obd1 and if has rounded 7 pin connector then its obd2. obd1 is 1 02 sensor, obd2 is 2 02 sensors


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

awesome, i thought so, but needed reassurance, thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sweet thanks man!


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

would there be any issues startin up the car with the hydro clutch not hooked up? i would assume it would be fine as long as its in neutral. also i got a new throttle cable and on it there is a spot for a connector and i dont think i have the plug on my harness anywhere should there be one or maybe is the cable just from a newer style?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

there is no electrical connector on the throttle cable if thats what you are asking. no reason you cant start without the clutch.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

don't they have clutch switches? I.E. clutch must be depressed for engine to start?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*new question*

what differences are there in spring perches? I purchased a set of Corrado VR6 Neuspeed Race springs and installed them, but for some reason the diameter of the spring perch and the top coil of the spring is different. The spring slides off the perch and up around the shock. 
I know there are different diameter spring perches, I just need the larger ones; part numbers would be most helpful.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: new question ([email protected])*

on the clutch pedal there is sometimes a safety switch. you need vr6 perches


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: new question (bonesaw)*

so all VR6 perches are the same then? Corrado/Mk3?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: new question ([email protected])*

yes


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: new question (SLC4ME)*

new question.......passat vr6 intank pump the same as a mk3 intank pump?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: new question (schnell_8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schnell_8v* »_new question.......passat vr6 intank pump the same as a mk3 intank pump?

oh yah!


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_must have missed it. this thread has gotten too big for it's own good; it's pretty difficult to search through 75 pages of questions/answers.

Agreed. It's too bad that the forum search function can't be tuned to search just one thread at a time. For searching this thread (or other very long threads), I've sometimes found it easier to use a Google search with the "site:http://forums.vwvortex.com" modifier than to use the search function here.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (o2bad455)*

firevortex is your friend


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (bonesaw)*

yay im so stoked! junkyard run tomorrow!!!!


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_firevortex is your friend

Thanks! What a great extension







FireVortex thread
I just started using it. Powerful, but documentation hard. Any idea if (or how) it might search just a single thread at a time?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's a suggestion: If you're looking for something specific in this thread, type in what you're looking for in the search, and then in the creator box, type in [email protected], and then set it to search for POST BODIES, and if you want search in the HYBRID/SWAP forum.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

Thanks, but the "creator" for search purposes is per post, and not necessarily the person who started the thread.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

so the coupeVR has been running strong...
yesterday all of a sudden my clutch pressure on the pedal changed and i could tell it wasnt disengaging. I have a custom bracket on the trans, the eurovan actuator, and a crx clutch modded to fit the mk2 pedal cluster.
coasted to the parking lot and damned if the pedal cluster didnt just fold itself on the clutch side...the double strapped pressure plate causes a pretty stiff pedal, but i didnt think it was so bad it was going to break the cluster.
so i'm going to get another mk2 one and strengthin it as best as possible, i def see a few areas that should prevent this from happening again.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

perfect reason why you should just go hydro.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: new question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so all VR6 perches are the same then? Corrado/Mk3?

no, corrado's use big top style springs like mk2 and early 2.0 mk3's, all other VRs use small top spring seats. you need mk2 or corrado spring seats, the corrado ones use a VR6 beraing and mounting setup but the seat is way taller and will raise the car 1cm in front. you can find mk2 spring to vr6 bearing drop caps to level it out though, find some Jom ones, as the ABD ones are mucho expensive.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: new question (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
no, corrado's use big top style springs like mk2 and early 2.0 mk3's, all other VRs use small top spring seats. you need mk2 or corrado spring seats, the corrado ones use a VR6 beraing and mounting setup but the seat is way taller and will raise the car 1cm in front. you can find mk2 spring to vr6 bearing drop caps to level it out though, find some Jom ones, as the ABD ones are mucho expensive.

hm. the ones I just got have got to be wrong then (new from VW; supposedly for a corrado VR6), as the spring just slips right off the perch. thanks.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

got a blue connector (2 wire) up near the passenger side headlight just dangling anyone know what it would be? its a fairly bright looking blue connector


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: new question (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
no, corrado's use big top style springs like mk2 and early 2.0 mk3's, all other VRs use small top spring seats. you need mk2 or corrado spring seats, the corrado ones use a VR6 beraing and mounting setup but the seat is way taller and will raise the car 1cm in front. you can find mk2 spring to vr6 bearing drop caps to level it out though, find some Jom ones, as the ABD ones are mucho expensive.

cool. I'll just cut the damn spring if it's too tall. the suspension is temporary anyway.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

evap


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Corrado VR6 gas tank (o2bad455)*


_Quote, originally posted by *o2bad455* »_
Thanks! What a great extension







FireVortex thread
I just started using it. Powerful, but documentation hard. Any idea if (or how) it might search just a single thread at a time?









There is no way to search within a particular thread.. the best way is to view the "print version" of a thread then "Control+F" and let Firefox search within the page.
(sorry for the late reply, search index seems to be fixed now)


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i searched quite a bit but either this info is not available or i suck at searching.
ive read that corrado and a3 lines will both work, but nothing of passat. is this because the passat lines will not work? talkin b3/4 here.
also, the compressor and condenser... mk2 16v? passat vr6? passat 16v? a3 vr6? a3 2.0? corrado vr6? corrado g60?
thanks.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*

I am doing a vr swap with small bumpers. I have a passat engine crossmember and an A2 rad support. I have a MK3 rad and it is too big, the A2 rad has the inlet and outlet on the wrong side. So, do I use a G60 rad? I don't see many small bumper VR's so I haven't got a good look at their set up.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Nevermind I found it on page who knows where. corrado VR6 rad, A2 rad support, passat engine crossmember, and small bumpers


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

here's a stumper for you...I remember reading that you need to jumper D2 to E8 or something like that when using the Mk3 instrument cluster. Do you have to jumper it when using a Corrado Cluster? 
My reason for asking is that my Corrado Cluster shows ODO and the clock (both power up) but I have no idiot lights, no water temp, no MFA, no fuel, no speedo, and no tach. 
everything I used is from a 94 Corrado
Anybody?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

yes make the jump for the rado cluster. 
i had the jump and originally had a passat cluster (almost identical to the rado one) and it worked perfect...have since changed to a mk3 one as it fits a lot better.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

heres my issue, wipers turn on, but wont turn off after? they keep going what would cause this i had it at the dealer and they said it was the wiper motor but i dont see how that could be right if they are still working just not shutting off, anyone have any ideas or similar problems?


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

maybe the relay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

wiper relay in wrong spot?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_yes make the jump for the rado cluster. 
i had the jump and originally had a passat cluster (almost identical to the rado one) and it worked perfect...have since changed to a mk3 one as it fits a lot better. 

jumped. works fine. 
next question regarding the fans. 
MAIN PROBLEM; fans don't kick on.
testing performed; removed plug from temp sensor in radiator; jumped signal wires. low speed fan worked, high speed did not. tested voltage at fan connector, low speed received about 6 volts, high speed received about 6 volts. 
POTENTIAL DIAGNOSIS; temp sensor in radiator bad and fan motor bad. 
any other suggestions? all fuses in the fan relay module are good.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
jumped. works fine. 
next question regarding the fans. 
MAIN PROBLEM; fans don't kick on.
testing performed; removed plug from temp sensor in radiator; jumped signal wires. low speed fan worked, high speed did not. tested voltage at fan connector, low speed received about 6 volts, high speed received about 6 volts. 
POTENTIAL DIAGNOSIS; temp sensor in radiator bad and fan motor bad. 
any other suggestions? all fuses in the fan relay module are good. 

i'd try another fan module next. even if the fuses are good, they go bad all the time.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

is your aux coolant pump running? 
if not then check if you have a plug with no mate like i did. i had to jump the 2 leads from that plug to get my aux pump and fans to work, since my fan harness/engine harness/headlight harness were all from diff cars


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

I removed the auxiliary afterrun pump. 
that wouldn't cause the fans to not run though; it's a seperate electrical system IIRC. 
I replaced the temp sensor in the radiator. no love. going to replace the fan and the relay shortly.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

i know it wont cause them to not run, i was just stating check the power goign to the fan turnon lead. multimeter to the rescue....before you replace everypart and it turns out to be somethign dumb.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darksix* »_i know it wont cause them to not run, i was just stating check the power goign to the fan turnon lead. multimeter to the rescue....before you replace everypart and it turns out to be somethign dumb. 

gotcha. did that. only getting 6V for low fan speed; also getting 6V for high speed. only the low speed fan works. so I'm pretty sure I need a fan. 
also; I have reason to believe my NEW OEM VW thermostat is crap; but that will be determined shortly.


----------



## darksix (Sep 27, 2006)

well the thermostat is mechanical so it wouldnt cause the fan to not run necessairly...
just car would run hotter if its stuck closed...if stuck open then the car would just take longer to heat up. the thermoswitch tells the fans when to turn on, which judges coolant temp...
if you're only getting nil to the fans then the fan controller or fans themselves might be bogus. measure the voltage before and after the controller


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (darksix)*

I'm thinking thermostat because with a new temp switch in the radiator, my fans don't kick on (but jumpering the terminals at the fan switch gives me low speed). That, and the fact that my upper radiatior hose gets hot as hell and the lower one does not indicates flow problems. The water pump seems to be fine (no noise, no leaks, no play when I did the serp. belt). so I would be lead to believe the thermostat is not opening. 
I'll start there, and see what happens.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_heres my issue, wipers turn on, but wont turn off after? they keep going what would cause this i had it at the dealer and they said it was the wiper motor but i dont see how that could be right if they are still working just not shutting off, anyone have any ideas or similar problems?

I had a similar problem, and it turned out that I didn't have one of the plugs on the wiper switch plugged in all the way. Might check that?


----------



## motap (Jul 19, 2003)

Question about an issue with SLC radiator / MK3 fans, SLC subframes.
Even after trimming the bottom portion / sides of my mk3 vr6 fans there is very, very little clearance from the block. The radiator lines up fine with the front subframe, so I'm not sure what the issue is.
Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm thinking thermostat because with a new temp switch in the radiator, my fans don't kick on (but jumpering the terminals at the fan switch gives me low speed). That, and the fact that my upper radiatior hose gets hot as hell and the lower one does not indicates flow problems. The water pump seems to be fine (no noise, no leaks, no play when I did the serp. belt). so I would be lead to believe the thermostat is not opening. 
I'll start there, and see what happens. 

thermostat fixed it. P.O.S. non VW t-stat. replaced with OEM VW, all is well. just need to take care of a few leaks, but I'm driving the piss out of it this weekend; work out any bugs left.


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was just wondering if anyone knew if I can use a samco hose kit if Im running a corrado radiator in my 86 vr. Ive been told no but I dont believe it. 
Thanks


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T wagon* »_I was just wondering if anyone knew if I can use a samco hose kit if Im running a corrado radiator in my 86 vr. Ive been told no but I dont believe it. 
Thanks

The coolant tank connections don't seem to go to the right spot. Other wise they fit just fine. (corrado vr6 hose set + corrado radiator) Cutting these wasn't easy but worked out fine for me anyways:


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

I plan on swapping in my passat pedal cluster soon but my donor car had abs. Is the only reason I need the non abs bracket to support the clutch master cylinder? Could I just make a 1/4 plate over that section of the firewall for support and leave my stock mk2 master cylinder alone? I am having trouble finding the bracket everyone says to use


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*

futrell sells them, just call and ask. i can't imagine your having trouble finding one...
http://www.futrellautowerks.com/02tuning.htm
i think he was selling them new for like 50 bucks. otherwise you could post a WTB in the passat forums like everyone else.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*

thanks, I really am not trying to be a cheap bastid! more







just curious if there is a further reason for needing this bracket or if it was just for the clutch. I will be ordering the futrell piece, thanks for the link


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

i have one if somebody needs


----------



## ewaustin (Aug 30, 2005)

So far so good with my swap guys, everything has been pretty simple. 
I have run into a snag though, I'm using the A3 K-frame and steering rack with an A2 steering column. And a Corrado G60 pedal cluster. 
First of all, the Corrado pedal cluster moved that cross-pin that the steering column hooks up to towards the rear of the car. In order to make the column fit I had to collapse the column quite a bit. No biggie, problem solved, right? 
Now, when I turn the steering wheel I get a clicking noise that appears to be coming from the u-joints like they're at too sharp of an angle. And, when I try to turn left of straight it binds up so bad that I can't turn left of straight. Did anybody else have this problem? How did you/they fix it?
Thanks in advance,
-Eric


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

when installing vr6 rear subframe with mk2 control arms ,tire rods,swaybar ,etc. does the subframe needs to be align reson why i am asking is hole on subframe its lot larger then subframe bolts can you have problem with alignment later on ? 


_Modified by rica_gti at 6:25 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

you have to use a rear subframe from a vr6 corrado or a mk3. maybe you are trying to use from a passat.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

no i am using it from my donor 97 jetta vr6 i got it on there and it fits fine i am just asking to see if that little slop in hole wont shift subframe on one side more then the other cause i can't tell by the looking at it looks fine thanks


_Modified by rica_gti at 3:34 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## black97GTI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

does anyone have a diagram for wiring up tail lights, im using a 93 passat wiring harness.
thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (black97GTI)*

the wires should pretty much match color for color. A2reasource is a good place to look


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

BEN ima cry


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

haha why is that?


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Im using a 94 passat donor and am not keeping the ABS, does anyone know if I need anything off this harness? I believe I can junk it because I think it is all abs related, Just want to make sure before its too late


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*

need a bigger pic, but harness in middle, thats green with a bunch of different color connectors, thats the D harness if you dont have that you will need that.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

I am pluging my harness to fuse block wiring harness its from 97 obd2 vr6 to 91 ce2
plug #1

Plug #2

Plug#3

Plug#4

Plug#5 Its from N harness i belive do i need it pluged in?

Plug #6 This single plug its from my mk2 harness H1 Red Plug with Brown and Red Wire does it need to be pluged in or spliced with another wire


Plug #7 Interior harness N plug from old harness was pluged in there but vr6 N harness plug doesn't have connector that goes in there 


thanks for help


_Modified by rica_gti at 6:40 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

plug 1 ac not needed
plug 2 plug into that yellow connector in pic.
plug 3 obd port data wire.
plug 4 Alarm
plug 5 AC
plug 6 ign not needed
plug 7 heaterbox/AC not needed


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok, so I'm still going thru my VR and fixing stuff as I find it
Today at the muffler shop I noticed the hand brake cable was waaaay too long. I have 5lug setup if that makes a difference.
And yes I've read this thread before, its on page god knows where.
thanks in advance
-Rob


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

what kind of car is your swap in? did it come with stock drums or discs?
What did you order the cables for (or are they the original cables)?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

ecstuning.com has what you need.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*

anybody know if a corrado VR6 swaybar will work with the mk2 control arms? Tried searching but did not see a specific answer


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*

it is too wide, you need to use for a mk2, or g60 or aftermarket.


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , got one for free with my k-frame so figured I would ask


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_ecstuning.com has what you need.

that answer would be helpful if he knew what he needed to get...


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

OUch. Well it helps cuz it tells you which one you need on the page


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_OUch. Well it helps cuz it tells you which one you need on the page

i guess you're right, i didn't realize ECS tuning was psychic and happened to know his exact setup. good call.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

All you need to know is what year your car is...it tells you what cable length and end style you need, take a deep breath.
I grabbed a tilt column out of a 92 jetta (with a new ignition switch







) and do you guys know if this will bolt right up to an 87 gti, or will I have to modify the mount to make it work?


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry, I'm not on here as much as I used to be
I have noooo idea what the car came with stock. It has the tell tale black stripe on the hood that most 8v's have, has a redstripe interior, and is a 91.... that's all I have to go off because I haven't found the motivation to do a vin search. Yes I know, I suck.
it looked like it was about 3inches too long and appears to be the original brake cable if that helps
TIA


_Modified by GermanRob at 8:04 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

Both of these require the VIN# of the car, but if you've got that, then you're good to go. They've also got the guide sleeves which go from the floorpan to the e-brake. Also, is your car 2 or 4 door?
Golf:http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...y=OEM
Jetta: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...y=OEM


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_.... or 4 door?


ew, blasphemy!!!








kewl thanks for the links, just to reiterate.... get the cable for my car as it came from the factory?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

Indeed, if the brake setup is stock. If you swapped from another car, they'll have those as well.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_Indeed, if the brake setup is stock. If you swapped from another car, they'll have those as well.

Passat 11.1 drilled n slotted on all 4 corners


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

ugh.. I'm not sure if the rear calipers from passats have the same attachment style at the mk2..I'd venture no. Keep a block of wood in your backseat?


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk2 16v turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2 16v turbo* »_ugh.. I'm not sure if the rear calipers from passats have the same attachment style at the mk2..I'd venture no. Keep a block of wood in your backseat?









If anyone knows, please post.....


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

Your new parking brake.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

BWAAAAAAAHAHAAHAHAAAAA


----------



## 92flgti (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

can some one help with this thanks
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3999867


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

Does somebody knows part number for that repair wire kit for jumping E2 to D8


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

got it...


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

for people using the 16v fuel pump, dose it matter if using the 16v motoronic or cis-e fuel pump? are they the same?


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

I've been bored and lurking foreign mk2VR swaps.... England n Germany
Keep reading about people hacking up the rear motor mount for 'proper' fitment, anyone else hear about this or know of it?
Here's one exemplar for reference:
http://www.clubgti.com/FORUM/s...age=3


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

I have heard that the corrado subframe has the mount a little lower than the G/J subframes so the motor sits mostly level, people always cut roughly 3/8" on the G/J ones. I have seen where people also say this is bad to do because it throws off the axle geometry. I have no personal experience to offer, just sharing what I have read
A question of my own though...has anyone ever removed the large circular main engine connector on the wiring harness? I am thinking of deleting like everything and just cutting that out and running the wires direct to where they need to go....has it been done???


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_I have heard that the corrado subframe has the mount a little lower than the G/J subframes so the motor sits mostly level, people always cut roughly 3/8" on the G/J ones. I have seen where people also say this is bad to do because it throws off the axle geometry. I have no personal experience to offer, just sharing what I have read
A question of my own though...has anyone ever removed the large circular main engine connector on the wiring harness? I am thinking of deleting like everything and just cutting that out and running the wires direct to where they need to go....has it been done???

yes it has... search for shaved engine on vortex and some threads should show up. I'm a big fan of the shaved look, just don't like the amount of work involved.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_for people using the 16v fuel pump, dose it matter if using the 16v motoronic or cis-e fuel pump? are they the same? 

the difference lies in how fuel pressure is regulated... pump does not matter


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

If I recall correctly, the pump is the same from cis-e to Motronic, btw.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (vdubobsession)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubobsession* »_I have heard that the corrado subframe has the mount a little lower than the G/J subframes so the motor sits mostly level, people always cut roughly 3/8" on the G/J ones. I have seen where people also say this is bad to do because it throws off the axle geometry. I have no personal experience to offer, just sharing what I have read
A question of my own though...has anyone ever removed the large circular main engine connector on the wiring harness? I am thinking of deleting like everything and just cutting that out and running the wires direct to where they need to go....has it been done???

You'll hate not having the main engine wiring connector first time you have to pull the engine. Instead of disconnecting one connector, you'll have to disconnect a bunch. Just something to think about...


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

thanks...I am kinda going back and forth because its a huge connector and I will probably only be keeping like half the wires....I have also considered getting like a universal connector and mounting is somewhere more out of the way and it could be a much smaller size....I was just wondering what others had done


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

First i want thank everybody for additional help on here specialy bonesaw Another Mk2 Vr6 its born..
but i still need to know what do you guys do in order to have your heather box fan working cause i pulled my N plug out with old 8v harness and now i have nothing conected into this that runs to switch for fan 
here is pic of the plug that used to be connected with old 8v harness

thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

you dont need that, if its unplugged you jsut lose speed 4.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

im swapping a 95 vr into my 87 jetta coupe....im taking everything from my mkIII vr6 and putting it into the mkII, my qeustion is with a carrado or a passat vr front crossmember should i be able to use the entire suspension conrtol arm set up on the mark 2????. im doing the dash swapp also so the entire mk3 is going into the mk2....i have everything so why not use it 
or is everything wider????you guys have plenty of info on here....but i want to keep the 5 lug on the mk2..any info would be greatly appreciated


_Modified by 95vr6dub at 4:50 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

the front cross member has nothing to do with the control arms. you can use either a passat or corrado front cross member. (we are talking about the front motor mount cross member here) 
the front subframe must be from a mk3 or a corrado vr6, your choice. you need to match the tie rods to the control arms and then you're good to go. use a2 control arms with a2 tie rods, or a3 control arms with a3 tie rods. if you use a3 stuff, you'll end up with plus suspension. not a big deal..you'll just be poking a little more than if you do just a2 stuff on an a3 subframe. 
same applies if you want 5 lug...the easiest way to do it is to have plus suspension. i'd recommend using the rear subframe as well for the 5 lug so that you have the same amount of poke in the front and the back.


----------



## She3pishm0f0 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: (The Hater)*

Been working on my swap for a while but just recently changed plans slightly. I have an entire wiring harness from an obd1 car but just got my hands on a much cheaper/lower milage obd2 motor. What all will need to be changed on the motor to run it on the obd1 wiring harness or do I just have to find a new harness as well?


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

thanks alot...yea i know about the corado front cross member, i was just wondering about the enitre mkIII setup, you definitly answered my ?.....i have my entire running 95 vr6 a plan to put EVERYTHING in the mark 2...

thanks again


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (She3pishm0f0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *She3pishm0f0* »_Been working on my swap for a while but just recently changed plans slightly. I have an entire wiring harness from an obd1 car but just got my hands on a much cheaper/lower milage obd2 motor. What all will need to be changed on the motor to run it on the obd1 wiring harness or do I just have to find a new harness as well?

I had someone ask me a similar question about the ABA, so I'd like to hear this answer as well..... beyond the obvious o2 sensors


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GermanRob)*

upper intake manifold and throttle body. will need EGR, and ISV. exhaust manifold and downpipe. and obd sensors.
if its a dizzy harness need to change that stuff too.
pretty similar on an ABA. most sensors are the same head and block are same on VR.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_upper intake manifold and throttle body. will need EGR, and ISV. exhaust manifold and downpipe. and obd sensors.
if its a dizzy harness need to change that stuff too.
pretty similar on an ABA. most sensors are the same head and block are same on VR.

also if you are going to run an obd2 vr as obd1 you will need a freeze plug in the fron of the head where it had some emissions crap i believe you need 18mm but i dont remember for sure its been abotu 4 years since ive blocked on off


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

_Modified by rica_gti at 7:25 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## inopias (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

has anyone ever had a problem with the passanger side axle coming up short by about a half an inch? 
car in question is a 1990 jetta coupe. the donor car is a 96 glx.

thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by inopias at 12:02 PM 9-18-2008_


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: (inopias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inopias* »_has anyone ever had a problem with the passanger side axle coming up short by about a half an inch? 
car in question is a 1990 jetta coupe. the donor car is a 96 glx.

what axles, control arms, hub and tie rods/steering rack are you using?


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (all-starr-me)*

I have broken 3 drivers side axles in less than 10 miles. the car was perfect for thousands of miles, I broke the chains, then rebuilt the head and reassebled everything. Car drove ok for a couple hundred miles hten snap broke inner cv. and again and again. i am installing mt 4th on now. Any thoughts. it is a 4 lug, with mk3 brakes, spindles etc.


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Wiring*

I was wondering what I would need to get a ce2 cluster to work in my swap. I have an 86 swapped over to ce2 with a obd1 motor from a passat. TIA


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (1.8T wagon)*

what control arms? if mk3 2.0 then use mk2 2.0 axle. if mk2 control arms need mk2 axle.
if the car is ce2 you can use a mk2 cluster with tach converter and passat 16v speedo cable, or a passat vr6 cluster, or a mk3 vr6 cluster. all with appropriate wiring.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

not sure on the control arms maybe I need to switch to mk3 to be absolutely sure.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (blowitupyera55)*

you actually prob want to use the mk2 stuff. does not poke out, less rubbing.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

I dont have mk2 stuff, poke is ok I am runnign coilovers, and spacers to clear the brakes and still dont rub.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (blowitupyera55)*

then go with mk3 stuff. but a too short or too long axle would explain it breaking


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

yeah I have no idea. When the first one broke it was on the car for thousands of miles, since then they have all been mk3. I'll try that switch. thanks bonesaw. you help everyone.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Wiring (blowitupyera55)*

Not an expert but a lot of techs have been telling me to do the full swap with 5 lugs. They said that the 4 lug is limited but the 5 lug was built to hold that power and torque at factory level. again i am not an expert but i have seen zero breakage on the 5 lug swap.
I am doing a complete one from a 98 Jetta GLX down to the brakes.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (engai69)*

the lugs are not what is breaking, 5 lug and 4 lug axles are the same except the splines for the hub. The only thing you gain is more wheel options which means bigger brake applications etc.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Wiring (blowitupyera55)*

the mk2 4 lug setup sits inward. mk3 4lug and 5 lug poke out a bit. 5 lug obviously gives you 11" or 11.3" brakes where 4 lug is either 10.1 or 11. Id never trust 9.4s haha.


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Wiring (bonesaw)*

good thing i am running 11's then. ha on 4 lug.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

anyone have pics on how fuel lines from a 16v CIS need to be modified to work on the vr swap. help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 16V4LIFE (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Why is exhaust not mensioned in the OP? Are the B3/4 Passat/MKIII GTI/MKIII Jetta DP all the same?


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (16V4LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V4LIFE* »_Why is exhaust not mensioned in the OP? Are the B3/4 Passat/MKIII GTI/MKIII Jetta DP all the same?

yup, all VR dp's are the same, manifolds may differ based on presence or absence of EGR and cats will differ base on OBD1 vs 2 and of course the Corrado cat with the big nose piece on it.
But yes, you can use ANY VR downpipe (course I've never seen a Eurovan DP or a Syncro DP from any of the euro VR6 Syncros, so Ican't comment on those) but yes the ones you list are all the same.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crazy Hungarian)*

OK, really hate to do this, but unfortunately we don't have the appropiate bentley manuals yet.... Thanks everyone
Using a 92 SLC engine harness, MK3 VR cluster and harness, and the front and rear lights are CE2 MK2 stuff. The car was CE1 (88 jetta coupe), but we have (almost succesfully) converted it.... So, onto the pics, sorry if they're a little large, but they are high detail..
From the cluster harness... Don't think I need any of them, but I want to make sure.








From the SLC fan harness... 4 pin brown, 2 pin brown, and a white old style








Also from the fan, red and red/white 2-pin, black connector








White plug, brown/yellow wire goes to plug L.








Red single pin plug, brown/red wire from the under dash/interior harness








Off the CE2 front lighting harness, relay 31, is this needed? 








From the dash harness (MK2 ce2) black odd 3-pin, brown, grey/blue, red.white, two pin black, red/yellow and red/black (Is that the clutch plug that you jump?)








From the dash harness (MK2 ce2), black 8-pin, blue/grey, brown/red, red, brown








Red/green wire from F-plug, pin 1 (f plug is corrado SLC harness)








Brown/red on red single pin from H1 plug, pin 7, and Yellow wire with black single pin from J plug, pin 3








Red wire with black single pin from L plug, pin 7








From the engine harness, grey/white, yellow, brown 2 pin connector








Relay on the right is tied into Plugs L, H1, and ignition harness, Leave it alone? Relay on the left goes with the engine harness...








Right relay








Left








How I have the relays (I already took the upside down 53 out)








These two are from the corrado fan harness
















Thanks fellows, your help won't go un-noticed.

_Modified by 87vr6 at 5:51 PM 10-14-2008_


_Modified by 87vr6 at 5:55 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crazy Hungarian)*

All Im trying to find out is if a B4 passat pedal assembly will work? Is it more like the B3 and Corrado one or is their modification needed like a MK3 one?, I looked through this thread and people asked but with no definite answer, I looked up clutch maser cyl part numbers and they were different, if it will work what masters can I use?
THANK YOU


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

b4 will work if you go b4 passat pedals use b4 passat clutch master and Line.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_
the left 3 pin is for mfa and turn signals. plugs into engine and headlight harness.








not 100% sure but should be connectors on headlight harness for power and engine harness for coolant pump








cig lighter and brake light switch








radio power side








needs to go to starter. also thick red(may have stripe may not)








OBD port








/VR6%20Wiring/IMG_5643.jpg[/img]
AC low pressure.
















anytrhing else just leave alone.

_Modified by 87vr6 at 5:55 PM 10-14-2008_


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

Thanks man, may have another or two later today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radojon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (rica_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rica_gti* »_ b4 will work if you go b4 passat pedals use b4 passat clutch master and Line.
Ok thanks, I will see what I can find, I did find a corrado one, so maybe I will just go with that seeing I am more familiar with corrados and have more corrado stuff laying around
Thanks for all the help











_Modified by radojon at 4:07 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (radojon)*

Another MK2 VR is born. Bonesaw, thanks for the help the other day


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (87vr6)*

I finally did what I feel is one of the last parts of my VR swap. Bent over and got a tach converter since I wanted to keep the stock cluster. Installed it today, and not exactly sure that it works correctly... Has anybody else used one of these before? Here's a video of what it's doing that I'm not so sure about. When you turn the ignition on, the tach jumps up to between 4-7k and then after about a second, it starts buzzing. Once you start the car, it works just fine, though. The other issue is that when I turn the ignition off, it will stay at whatever RPM it was reading for an additional second or so before the needle goes back down to zero? Is this normal or do I need to ask MMP about this?



_Modified by Stromaluski at 2:12 PM 10-20-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

i dont know if this has been covered but i didnt see it in the list... im going to use the eurovan clutch actuator instead of converting to hydraulic clutch, dont know which throttle cabe im going to use with the mk2 pedal assy... also im using an obd2 passat harness and ecu because it is seperate from all other harness'... also i believe 16v passat or corrado g60 shifter and cables will work as well... im sure ill have some questions as i proceed
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 3:32 AM 10-26-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

you will need a corrado vr6 throttle cable. shifter box from passat vr6 corrado vr6 or mk3 vr6. you can either use both passat harnesses or use one of each up to you.


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

Has anyone ever done the swap into a 1990 2l 16v GTX (canadian) Jetta? I hear it is supposed to be a CIS-E motor but is the interior wired up CE2/Digi2? Or how does this work? This is just the first of many questions I will have putting my VR6 in and I would like to thank you all for your help in advance! You guys make us VW lovers able to do some of the tougher installations and without your help we wouldn't have the cars we do. Thanks.


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (red85GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red85GTi* »_Has anyone ever done the swap into a 1990 2l 16v GTX (canadian) Jetta? I hear it is supposed to be a CIS-E motor but is the interior wired up CE2/Digi2? Or how does this work? This is just the first of many questions I will have putting my VR6 in and I would like to thank you all for your help in advance! You guys make us VW lovers able to do some of the tougher installations and without your help we wouldn't have the cars we do. Thanks.

I think from a little extra reading that it will all be plug and play but I had trouble understanding that CIS-E 16v's and CE2 and digifant wiring an be run from the harness also, lol. I think I am good now,


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (red85GTi)*

cis-e, digi2, refer to the engine harness. ce1 and ce2 refer to the entire car. if 90 and up its ce2. vr swap will plug in.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

will the obd2 port plug in and work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

it plugs into the engine harness and is spliced into power and ground on the mk3. so its very easy to plug into engine harness you then jsuty need to power and ground it. you will need the junction block that sits on top the fuse panel or underneath there. the other option is to simply connect yellow to yellow and grey/white to grey/white. if obd2 then no yellow wire.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok on my obd2 port harness theres a red/wht which i assume is switched 12v, theres a gry/wht and a yellow going to a grey connector which i assume plugs into the engine harness, and theres two grounds which i can simply ground to chassis.
...is this correct?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

the grey connector plugs into a junction block. then the engine, abs, cruise control etc plug into also. yes power and ground.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

k, at the dealership the eurovan clutch actuator has gone from $32 to $160 now for some stupid reason







so im going to go hydraulic, im going with the passat 16v pedal assy, question, what throttle cable will work?
my other issue is im going with the g60 radiator, but the passat vr6 fans i got are too tall and will not fit on the g60 rad, question, what fan will fit best on g60 rad? cause im pretty sure the big fan motor of the g60 fans or passat 16v fans will be in the way of the vr???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

the inflation is from all the retards who think the cable actuation is better than the hydraulic setup. or they are just too lazy. use a corrado vr6 throttle cable. 
use mk3 fans and you need to trim the bottom of the shroud a little.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

cool, well the the eurovan clutch lever was better until the price hike, it worked great on my g60 swap and i was hoping to do the same on this, but looks like now it will be cheaper to pull a pedal assy from the junkyard


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

hydro pedal assy with clutch master and booster bracket... $10 FTW!!!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

is there a diffrence btwn obd1 and obd2 coilpacks, or are all coilpack motors are obd2???


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_is there a diffrence btwn obd1 and obd2 coilpacks, or are all coilpack motors are obd2???


1. No.
2. No.

All MK3 coilpacks are the same, and they *should* be the same as the other 90's coilpack'ed VR6s (Late model Corrado, Passat, Eurovan)
However, I have one of the weird motors that I'm getting ready to use for a swap. Came out of a MK3 built on 6/95.... OBD1 right? Kinda.... It has SAI, a coilpack.... Hmmm... sounds like OBD2 right? Kinda... It has only 1 O2 sensor, and uses relay 109 in slot 3 which are all OBD1 traits.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (87vr6)*

...wierd, kinda like how both the '95 and '98 passats in the junkyard had the same ecu and both dated 11/94??? ...both obd2???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

a 95 jetta and gti would be obd1. there are also passat obd1 and coilpack. easiest is to look at throttle body.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_a 95 jetta and gti would be obd1. there are also passat obd1 and coilpack. easiest is to look at throttle body.

second easiest way is to check if it has one o2 sensor (obd1) or two(obd2)


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

ok turns out the harness i pulled from the 95 passat was obd1, so i traded with my buddy who had an obd2 harness and an obd1 motor, worked out good for both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

k so i got it runnin today but in order to do so i had to jump the fuel pump relay and arc the starter selenoid... any ideas??? im using the 98 passat harness/ecu... the starter wire goes to a blk two wire connector, dont know where it plugs???


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

ok i figured out i need a 109 relay in the 3 slot and a 167 in the 12 slot! 
...but where does the starter solenoid wire supposed to plug into???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

jump with a 15A fuse. normally plugs into alarm module.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

to ign? ...k kewl! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I normally try to be helpful rather than need help but here i go
Ive got a full obd2 swap into one of my mk2's if i ease into the throttle evrything is fine clear past the point where it doesnt make any hp
but if i am wot the car bucks and shuts down at about 5250 then comes back alive when it drops below
any ideas????


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

there should be 2 thick red wires. just put a fuse between them


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

have you scanned for codes?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_I normally try to be helpful rather than need help but here i go
Ive got a full obd2 swap into one of my mk2's if i ease into the throttle evrything is fine clear past the point where it doesnt make any hp
but if i am wot the car bucks and shuts down at about 5250 then comes back alive when it drops below
any ideas????

how about a timing problem..?
also, the bucking issue makes me think its a sensor issue. I would def scan like ben said and let us know what that comes back with. 


_Modified by The Hater at 3:41 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

ok i changed the fuel pump relay and jumped the starter wire with fuse, when i turn key IT RUNS!!!!
now lets talk brake booster, im using the mk2 booster with hydro pedal assy and non abs booster bracket, problem is when i press brake pedal about half way down theres a firm spot then a popping noise, this doesnt seem normal, i havent installed the mc or brake lines yet, any ideas??


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:43 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

can anyone tell me what spec fuel pump the vr requires to run. like an aftermarket jegs 105 GPH setup or what have you. as well as the PSI #'s and return system info.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

a stock mk3 pump or stock mk2 pumps is plenty fine.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

well i have to run the fuel system in a 68 bug not a jetta and i dont see how the mk3 or 2 would fit in the bug and the tank is the wrong size.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

you just need a high pressure fuel pump.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

what pressure


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

vrs run at 3-4 bar. which is 45-60 psi. any pump fo fuel injection is high pressure.


----------



## fightthisfeeling (Apr 28, 2006)

what about they Gallon per hour rating.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fightthisfeeling)*

jesus christ, buy an MSD or a walbro inline pump and call it a day.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Finished my swap today, just have to bleed the brakes and set her back on the ground!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

so can you use a mk3 2.0L subframe with the vr6 control arms and keep the 5 lug?
and also is that still a "plus" setup?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

yes all mk3 k frames are the same. if you use vr control arms you will need vr knuckles swaybar tierod ends axles. it will be plus suspension.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

sweet thanks for the fast answer. I have a 95 passat k member and founf it wont work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

only front passat stuff works.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

will a 95 mk3 vr cluster work the same with my obd2 swap, or does it have to be obd2 cluster??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

itll work fine.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

k cool, btw i drove it to the old school gtg in LA yesterday 4hrs each way no problems! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86WolfsburgGLI (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_k cool, btw i drove it to the old school gtg in LA yesterday 4hrs each way no problems! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Took this car for a little spin myself, felt great! I cant wait to finish geting the VR in my jetta.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (86WolfsburgGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86WolfsburgGLI* »_
Took this car for a little spin myself, felt great! I cant wait to finish geting the VR in my jetta. 
lets doo it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

ok will a chip from a 97 jetta glx work in an ecu for a 97 passat glx?


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_ok will a chip from a 97 jetta glx work in an ecu for a 97 passat glx?

Ecu letter has to match bryce..... find out what ecu that chip is for...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (slow_16v)*

its the one jeff has for his vr...


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Can we start asking all the questions in one post? Cut back on clutter a little?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (87vr6)*

no because questions arise at different stages during the swap.


----------



## slow_16v (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_Can we start asking all the questions in one post? Cut back on clutter a little?

yeah... quit your complaining and do something better with your time like a vr swap


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (slow_16v)*

what would be helpful is if this was just question and answer. not this back and forth babble. thats what PMs are for.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

why does it matter this thread is so long its not like people are gonna read the whole thing anyway... people are just gonna ask questions as they need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I read the whole thing, before starting my swap. Big thanks to everyone that contributed useful info to this thread. Helped me pretty much do 95% of the swap alone.







Can't believe how often the k-frame/subframe related questions were re-asked though. 
I have one question, actually - does anyone know what the big relay is for, in the left side of the engine compartment? I'll post a pic later, if need be. This is on an OBDII GLX harness. The relay has it's own mount, with two wires connected to two screws - on the same mount. 
This may have been mounted somewhere on the left inner-fender, firewall or shock tower.
ABS? Fans?


----------



## FlyersFn32 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (Deutsche_Maschine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deutsche_Maschine* »_ Fans?

Sounds like you're talking about the fan control module. It should be mounted in front of/below (depending on the car you're doing the swap in and the bracketry used) the coolant resevoir.
Or you could possibly get creative with zip ties or something.


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (FlyersFn32)*

My description does sound a bit like the fan control module, I suppose. I've already got that control module square away though. I'm asking about an actual relay.


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Deutsche_Maschine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deutsche_Maschine* »_I have one question, actually - does anyone know what the big relay is for, in the left side of the engine compartment? I'll post a pic later, if need be. This is on an OBDII GLX harness. The relay has it's own mount, with two wires connected to two screws - on the same mount. 
This may have been mounted somewhere on the left inner-fender, firewall or shock tower.
ABS? Fans?

It's probably for the Secondary Air Injection (SAI) pump.


_Modified by o2bad455 at 3:15 PM 11-13-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

sec air relay


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

What car is best to find a non abs brake booster from. My passat donor has ABS. Did the Corrado g60 cars have ABS?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_What car is best to find a non abs brake booster from. My passat donor has ABS. Did the Corrado g60 cars have ABS?

you can get it either from a Passat 16v Non abs car or a Corrado G60 Non Abs car. good luck on the latter. Passats are much more common. 



_Modified by The Hater at 8:13 AM 11-14-2008_


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deutsche_Maschine* »_I read the whole thing, before starting my swap. Big thanks to everyone that contributed useful info to this thread. Helped me pretty much do 95% of the swap alone.







Can't believe how often the k-frame/subframe related questions were re-asked though. 


A huge thanks to you for reading the whole thing. This thread wasnt even around for my first swap, but i printed out and read every thread on the Vortex about it before i got started. Very rarely does someone ask something in this thread that wasn't answered in the first 20 pages or so. 
Everyone should just print this out and read it in the bathroom before they start their swaps. highlight important stuff. Put post-its on important topics. After you've done that, head to the garage and make it happen.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Deutsche_Maschine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deutsche_Maschine* »_I read the whole thing, before starting my swap. Big thanks to everyone that contributed useful info to this thread. Helped me pretty much do 95% of the swap alone.







Can't believe how often the k-frame/subframe related questions were re-asked though. 

I'll 2nd that. I read this entire thread like twice and then got like half way through a third before I started my swap. It answered pretty much any questions I had. And like he said, I was surprised how often questions kept coming up that were asked even 5 pages back. Either way, though, huge thanks to the people that are contributing or have contributed to this thread. I've put 12k miles on my swap since June with only minor problems (MAF went bad), and it's been great.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

I disagree, the first page is the most important for what parts to use, then the rest can be found by searching mk2vr6.com. Someone could do this whole swap in the amount of time it would take to read 80 pages







This swap is really not that hard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tire_Marx (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_What car is best to find a non abs brake booster from. My passat donor has ABS. Did the Corrado g60 cars have ABS?

stock mk2 booster is the same one btw


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

So I have a wiring harness from a 93 passat that had power everything and abs going into an 86 golf thats been converted to ce2, non abs, no ps, no ac, manual everything. My question is how do I bypass the "Anti-Theft device" That the red/green wire from f1 goes to? I have a pic Ill post soon Thanks


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (1.8T wagon)*

was the passat an automatic?


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Sorry it is a manual


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T wagon)*

connect that red green to the other thick wire. essentially you want f1 to go right to the starter.


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , also I spent the day reading the whole post and looking at diagrams and a2resource but cant seem to find where z1 is. I know where it is supposed to go on the fuse block and what it looks like but the wire is no where to be found







, what all is it attached to??
Thanks for all the help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (1.8T wagon)*

Z1 is obd2 only.


----------



## 1.8T wagon (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

sweet that would be y


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

What parking brake cable do I need?
87' Jetta w/ 96' GLX rear beam+brakes
the 96' cables do not work w/ the 87' handbrake.


----------



## 97GTI_VR6 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hows everyone doing.I have a 97 gti and someone nailed me from behind.I am going to be picking up a mk2 and wondering if it would be easier to use the entire mk3 wire harness front to back since its obdII .I will be swapping brakes suspension dash pretty much everything.If i dont need to use the whole harness what needs to be modified on the mk2 body harness.
Thank You 
Danny


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (97GTI_VR6)*

id use everything from firewall forward from the mk3. ign harness and stalks from mk3. and cluster and cluster wiring from mk3. get a 90-92 and everything will plug in. you could use all mk3 wiring but will need to do splicing.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_What parking brake cable do I need?
87' Jetta w/ 96' GLX rear beam+brakes
the 96' cables do not work w/ the 87' handbrake.

depending on what rear calipers you're running, i'd try getting GLI brake cables for an '87.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (97GTI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97GTI_VR6* »_Hows everyone doing.I have a 97 gti and someone nailed me from behind.I am going to be picking up a mk2 and wondering if it would be easier to use the entire mk3 wire harness front to back since its obdII .I will be swapping brakes suspension dash pretty much everything.If i dont need to use the whole harness what needs to be modified on the mk2 body harness.
Thank You 
Danny
passat vr6 engine harness and ecu are seperate from all other wiring unlike mk3, this will help make it plug and play... the rest of the wiring will stay mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:22 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (VWradar)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (divineVR6)*

does anyone know what wires the obd2 port plug/splice to on an 98 passat vr engine harness??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (2deepn2dubs)*

grey and white wire with a brown connector off engine harness. connect to same on obd port. then port needs power and ground.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (2deepn2dubs)*

ok i need to know where does the cel wire into???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (2deepn2dubs)*

wires into ECU if using a cluster with a CEL you do not need to do anything it will jsut work.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*

im using a '93 passat cluster, cel was on dash... my motor is obd2, im using a 97 passat engine harness/ecu... ???


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

alright guys I read through this whole thread and this was never brought up. What is this and can it be deleted and if so how?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_alright guys I read through this whole thread and this was never brought up. What is this and can it be deleted and if so how?

That's the secondary air injection. Check in the FAQ thread in the MK3 forum and there should be a link to a thread on deleting the SAI. It should tell you what size resistors to put in parallel to bypass the setup and make the computer think it's all still there. You'll need a plug for it, as well. It's all in that thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And almost forgot. Mad props for reading through the thread first before just posting. I'm impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

yeah its been 3 weeks at work with nothing to do.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

short answer, as I did this on my mk2 VR swap:
remove the secondary air pump, but retain the check valve (the little valve with the two vacuum lines going to it), take one piece of vacuum line and loop the the valve connections to each other and make sure you leave the electrical connection to the check valve plugged in otherwise it will set off a CEL (you can tuck it up underneath the intake manifold and zip tie it out of the way.
For the hole, grab a frost plug, hammer it in and you're done...forget the fancy block off plates some retailers sell, a 10 cent frost plug does the job.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Would you happen to have a picture of that at all? Not that I couldn't figure it out but, it would also add the the thread.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

sadly no, I didn't take pics of that aspect of my build


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

the secondary air pump injects air into your exhaust system when the engine is cold, helping the cat warm up faster, which helps the o2 sensors send proper signal to the ecu, which helps your motor run better and save gas, especially when its cold outside. do not remove the secondary air pump if you are going to have your car smogged, reffed or inspected... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
does anyone know which wire is for the cel on a '97 passat engine harness???



_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 10:04 AM 12-19-2008_


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

So I have searched through pages and pages of this thread and never found a straight answer, so here goes. What radiator works BEST in an mk2 vr swap? I dont want to know what will work, but what will "fit" the best. I run an mk3 radiator with an mk2 front cross member and it works but it is too tall. On my second swap I ran the 8v radiator flipped upside down with the mk2 front cross member, and it worked....but looked like an mk2 radiator flipped upside down. Will the corrado radiator work best? I have never used one but have heard they work too.....but how do they "fit"? Is there a difference it the heights between g60 and slc? Should I get a corrado front cross member to get it fit better? Any help on this topic would be greatly appreciated. And by the way, if you are adding plus suspension you may want to get vr6 front shock housings if not running coils. I swapped suspensions recently and used 8v housings cuz' they were lying around, and when I got the new springs and shocks in it looks like I might have a problem getting it to align, the camber looks a little off still and its at max adjust. Just a little fyi you may want to consider.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*

g60 radiator with mk2 lower rad suppt, 16v passat slim dual fans http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*

I and just about every other VR swap in my local area - run a 'rado rad with the MK2 lower x-member. I think it fits just like the stock MK2 rad. 
Regarding the differences between the SLC and G60, I found an issue that I don't think was discussed in this thread - The G60 rad is a bit longer than the SLC rad. The will both fit, but the SLC rad sticks out less on drivers side. They are bout the same height. 


_Modified by Deutsche_Maschine at 12:50 PM 12-26-2008_


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Deutsche_Maschine)*

Thanks alot!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Deutsche_Maschine)*

Here's how I've got an SLC radiator mounted in my Jetta. If you didn't know what to look for, you wouldn't know that the radiator wasn't supposed to be there. As for fans, I'm just running two aftermarket Maradyne fans rather than a stock fan setup off of another car. I didn't find a stock fan setup until after I had the aftermarket fans mounted and wired up, so I just left them on there. They did great all through summer, so I'll probably just leave them on there til they die.
If the G60 radiator is slightly longer, then it might work a little better for the application as the SLC radiator does seem like it is just a hair too short. The driver side L bracket had to have half of it trimmed off.
Taken from page 70 in this thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_Here's everything I had to do to get the Corrado SLC radiator to fit in my Jetta. Other than these couple things, everything else just sits in place using the stock A2 radiator cross member half and stock radiator support.
Gotta trim the radiator support here.








Then rather than using the two stock L brackets, I used two of the longer ones and just modified one of them. The shorter one wouldn't work because it goes out and then comes back in before it goes down and that hits the flange on the radiator.
Before








After








I haven't had much time to work on the car because of school, but that's my addition to this thread so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by Stromaluski at 1:30 PM 3-30-2008_

_Modified by Stromaluski at 9:58 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

cel wire??? ...anyone???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

t68/5 yellow black goes to G1/9 then thru fuse panel to cluster. bulb gets swtiched ign on other side.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thaaank you, ...and what color is the wire to the cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

white like the rest


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

that doesnt help me, i have a '93 passat vr6 cluster which doesnt have a cel in it cause it was mounted on the dash, i have the mk2 cel thet mounts in the besel inbetween the switches, just trying to wire it up... cant i just hard wire it to the engine harness with an inline fuse? the mk2 cel just has one wire coming out yellow/blk...


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:12 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

yeah cut g1/9 wire the end going to ecu connect to mil. or u1/9 is the output to cluster. goes to t28/20. says yellow red but prob white. you are so lucky im bored at work haha.


_Modified by bonesaw at 9:34 AM 12-31-2008_


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

does the mk3 samco silicone coolant line kit fit in a mk2 vr?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MattRabbitDrummer)*

bonesaw I am absolutly stumped with my corrado. 
So i bought a rado that was an auto but had a five speed in it now. I finished the swap removed the abs and bypassed the Neutral safet switch. I went to start it an not a but of spark. So i swapped out every component one by one with known working items and i have nothing. Have you ever ran into this before? If so where would you start again? 
Oh by the way 93 slc with distributor. Oh and i know it isnt a mk2 but ive done pletny of the swaps and this is the only forum i like to use for help lol


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4ME)*

did you tear out the auto trans harness? Does it crank over but not start. Does the fuel pump kick on? No spark and all the rest working a lot of times is the crank sensor


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

no i left the wuto harness and bypassed the neutral safety switch. I have done this swap before with no problems. I have fuel i just dont have spark. I thought trigger too but i changed it with a known working one and nothing doing


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

can mk3 gas pedal fit mk2 pedal cluster


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaowner718)*

no. if cable clutch use mk2 pedal cluster and vr6 corrado throttle cable. if hydro passat/corrado pedal cluster and vr6 corrado throttle cable.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

alright I hate to do this but, Do you need to keep the alarm wiring when swapping in a vr to a 91 Ce2 car? I have all the wiring out but that wire set. I need to know if I have to pull it tonight before the junker gets the car. TIA
Edit: forgot to mention the donor is a 95 B4 passat


_Modified by Withidlehands at 5:08 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

No


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yeah cut g1/9 wire the end going to ecu connect to mil. or u1/9 is the output to cluster. goes to t28/20. says yellow red but prob white. you are so lucky im bored at work haha.

_Modified by bonesaw at 9:34 AM 12-31-2008_
ok g1/9 is empty on the passat engine harness connector, and u1/9 is empty on my cluster harness connector, i only have the mk3 and mk2 bentlys does anyone have the passat bently







i need to know which wire is the mil going to the ecu???


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 6:57 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MattRabbitDrummer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattRabbitDrummer* »_does the mk3 samco silicone coolant line kit fit in a mk2 vr?

Yes. My donor car was a MK3 that came with Samcos. You'll just need to decide what the best solution will be for your radiator choice. I run an SLC rad and had to modify/cut my inlet hose a bit.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_







i need to know which wire is the mil going to the ecu???


----------



## 97GTI_VR6 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hows everyone.Have a few questions i wanted to get out of the way.I wanna use my mk3 dash what steering column should i use,what mods need to be done to use the mk3 column.I was mocking my motor up in the bay in i know you need to bang the frame rail in a bit but how much.What wires need to be spliced at the fuse box,I cant remember and my computer is running really slow.And last if i swap the mk3 dash can i use the mk2 interior harness to power my switches,lights,etc
Thanks Danny


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (97GTI_VR6)*

if you do a mk3 dash need to use that steering column. then all the dash wiring is from a mk3. there is no splicing involved. mk3 dash is completely optional.


----------



## colombia00vr6 (Oct 6, 2004)

*my non-abs bracket inst*


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: my non-abs bracket inst (colombia00vr6)*

yup, thats definitely a brake booster assembly...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_ok g1/9 is empty on the passat engine harness connector, and u1/9 is empty on my cluster harness connector, i only have the mk3 and mk2 bentlys does anyone have the passat bently







i need to know which wire is the mil going to the ecu???

_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 6:57 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

if it doesnt have it i dont know what to tell you. you might be counting the pins wrong. why not put in a cluster with a check engine light.


----------



## colombia00vr6 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: my non-abs bracket inst (The Hater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_yup, thats definitely a brake booster assembly...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

i dont have one available... so an obd2 passat harness should be the same as a mk3 vr hrness???


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_mk2 cluster with mk2 tank = accurate but inaccurate tach without converter
mk3 cluster with mk3 tank = accurate
corrado/passat cluster with anything is inaccurate. 

bonesaw, what about the accuracy when using a mk3 tank with a mk2 cluster? Thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DEF Vdubs)*

its off. the mk3 tanks is like 2.5 gallons larger. it has to be the same. one car i did mk3 cluster and mk2 tank. it would be at 1/4 tank left on gauge and be completely empty.


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_its off. the mk3 tanks is like 2.5 gallons larger. it has to be the same. one car i did mk3 cluster and mk2 tank. it would be at 1/4 tank left on gauge and be completely empty.

So then if I reverse what you did and use the mk3 tank and mk2 cluster as I was planning, then when the fuel gauge reads empty there will still be 2.5 gallons still in the tank? I can live with that.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (DEF Vdubs)*

wierd, i have passat wagon cluster and my needle reads correct but the gallons are not, my gauge says 18 at full and 9 at half, but i actually fill it with like 12


----------



## jpautoscope (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Hey guys, hope this is the right place. I've got an 88 GTI 16v and have the opportunity to buy a 95 GLX Passat VR for a donor. Question is can everything be transferred (ie 5lug, k-member, ce2, etc)? What do I need to use from each and discard from my 16v?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jpautoscope)*

alot can be transfered over. need a mk3 kframe. also the passat control arms, axles, etc are way wide. if you want 5 lug id get tierods control arms axles and swaybar from mk3.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

does anyone know the cel wire on a obd2 passat eng harness? ...cause its not g1/9


















_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:58 AM 1-19-2009_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: my non-abs bracket inst (colombia00vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colombia00vr6* »_









this helped me know what the part looked like that im looking for..
anyone have one for sale?


----------



## colombia00vr6 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: my non-abs bracket inst (divineVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we're here to help each others









_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_
this helped me know what the part looked like that im looking for..
anyone have one for sale?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_does anyone know the cel wire on a obd2 passat eng harness? ...cause its not g1/9

















_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:58 AM 1-19-2009_
how come no ones helped me?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

try positing it in the Passat forum, maybe someone who works on them more often will be able to help out more
also you can try to find the schematics for that harness some how and find out


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

cause you ask the same question 5 times. i have tried to give you an answer. i have also given you other solutions(mk3 cluster or later passat cluster) but those arent viable options to you. so ive given up. the pin i told you came right from the wiring diagrams. if your harness doesnt have it i dont know what else to tell you.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: my non-abs bracket inst (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_
this helped me know what the part looked like that im looking for..
anyone have one for sale?

You can get them from the dealer...they're not that expensive...IIRC something like $30-40.
convenient if you need one ASAP


----------



## geisinger (Oct 14, 2006)

quick question if anyone can help me out that would be awesome.
using a 96 glx as a donor for a mk2 gli.
what else am i gonna need to get that i wont be able to get from the donor car.
or can i just use the whole mk3 setup?


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (geisinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geisinger* »_quick question if anyone can help me out that would be awesome.
using a 96 glx as a donor for a mk2 gli.
what else am i gonna need to get that i wont be able to get from the donor car.
or can i just read the thread and answer my own question without asking the same question that's been asked by hundreds before me who were too lazy to read

fixed that for ya


----------



## geisinger (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_
fixed that for ya


perfect. thanks.

ill be sure to help others as well when the swap is complete


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (geisinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geisinger* »_
perfect. thanks.

ill be sure to help others as well when the swap is complete

Start by helping yourself.
This thread is an invaluable resource and answers 95% of the questions one will ever have about the mk2 VR swap.
Grab a coffee/tea/beer/pop, sit down and actually read it.
Your question will be answered and THEN SOME.
While you're at it, you'll see how many times the question you asked has been asked before. We should ask one of the mods to go through this thread and delete all of that style of post actually.
Probably shave 30 pages of this thing.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

Heres another link that will help out as well
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4068407
has some good info in it.
Just print both of these out and read through them, highlight stuff you have and then make a list of the stuff you will need.
thats what i did with the thread i listed up above.















another site that is good but is down for a lil bit is http://www.mk2vr6.com


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (geisinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geisinger* »_quick question if anyone can help me out that would be awesome.
using a 96 glx as a donor for a mk2 gli.
what else am i gonna need to get that i wont be able to get from the donor car.
or can i just use the whole mk3 setup?

ok im a nice guy, heres what you will need to make it easier other than what is on your donor car...
-passat or corrado vr front x-member
-obd2 passat engine harness and ecu
-manual pedal assy from a passat or corrado
-passat non abs brake booster bracket(as seen above)
everything else you can use from your glx or from your gli http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

he can use the engine harness and ecu from the mk3.
only things you need is front xmember. 
pedal cluster. 
master cyl and line from passat/corrado
non abs bracket.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

yes but the passat hasness makes the swap easier http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...not sure why he needs a master cyl his gli should have a 22mm?


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:35 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

clutch master.
it does not make it any easier or harder.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the clutch master on his glx will work, wont it?
the passat engine harness doesnt have all the body harness stuff on it, more like the how a mk2 comes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 11:56 AM 1-21-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

no it will not. mk3 style has the ball and clip. corrado/passat cluster uses the master with the hole and the peg.
i generally take the mk2 harness out, cause it has extra crap and add the mk3 harness.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

mmm thats a good idea, ill have to try that next time... btw the cel wont work on a mk3 cluster if im using a passat engine harness, i need a obd2 passat vr cluster










_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:12 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

yes it will. if the pssat harness is obd2 get a obd2 mk3 vr6 cluster harness. then get any mk3 vr cluster. it will prob work with the passat harness. just leave the red unplugged.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

how can it work when theres no wire in G1/9 from the ecu?? passat engine harness is different than mk3... 
will a auto passat vr cluster work, or do i have to find a manual cluster??
_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:49 PM 1-21-2009_


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 1:50 PM 1-21-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

yes itll work. just the gear selector will light up


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

im thinking the passat cel signal is G2/5, but im not sure, its the only ylw/blk wire coming from the ecu...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

looks like it could be it. the diagram i have is g1/9 but there was a split in vr harness wiring.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i bought an obd2 passat vr manual cluster today, so we'll see if that works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

To start off I'm using Corrado engine bay wiring. So I'm going to be using the 8v ce2 fuse box with a A3 gauge cluster, will it work? Do I need to change the cluster wiring? The A3 cluster has two plugs and the A2 cluster only has one plug. Will the tac, fuel, speedo and temp work? I'm sorry if any of these questions where all ready asked. I read 15 pages of this thread and didn't find the answers that I was looking for.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

get obd1 mk3 vr harness. Connect e2 to d8. That's it. You really need to read it all. There is no new questions.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_get obd1 mk3 vr harness. Connect e2 to d8. That's it. You really need to read it all. There is no new questions. 

thank you


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

what fuse do you guys usally use to by pass alarm i had 15a for while but everyonce in while when battery goes down and when i try to start the car it blows up the fuse Now i put in 20a should that be fine..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

i always use 15A and have never had one blow. but you are just using it to complete the circuit. im sure 20A is fine.


----------



## rica_gti (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

wiring up my vr6. its an obd2. Wondering where these wires are supposed to go. The last ones that dont seem to have a home.







this one comes from where the harnesses connect at the engine.







these three..







and these three...
car hasn't started or even turned over. all i get is lights in the dashboard. dont even hear the pump priming. I am using relay 32..Do i need to replace it with the vr6 one? (#109) any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

cant really tell from 3rd pic. what is it near? is VSS plugged in?
2nd pic. thick red/blue to z1. blue connector blue/white to W1. yellow black/yellow to switched ign.
green is AC not needed. yellow is alarm and airbag not needed.
no relay in postion 3 for OBD2.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

in the first picture, the big black connector comes from right under where the 2 harnessed connect. and in the 3rd pic its a black connector with purple wires coming out of it. Everytime i turn the ignition i hear clicking at the fusebox, and thats it....i must be missing something somwhere. i jumped the clutch interlock...but still nothing....pump doesnt prime, nothing. just lights on at the dash and clicking


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

that purple should be MFA. did you plug in what i listed above? only one you really need to get running is remove the relay and thick red/blue in z1.
is 30-30b jumped
are you getting switched ign at pin 23. ground at pin 1 constant at pin 54?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

did you replace your digi fuel pump relay with a motronic #67 or #167??


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

k, got my obd2 passat inst cluster in and the mil works but i had to plug in the pur/wht wire, blk 1 wire connector to the engine harness, i also hooked up the obd2 port http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its all good except i have two codes p1613 cause its an auto ecu, and p1452 bad sai relay... once i take care of those its ready for the ref http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

k so got the car to turn over. still getting no fuel though. and when i looked at 30-30b theyre connected by one thick red wire. whats with that.?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

It needs to be jumped


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

alright so I have most of the wiring in the car and all of the plugs in the back of the fuse box. My question is though what do you do with all the little random wires? do you try and connect them to the same color female plug?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Not nessicarily. Some get connected some don't. If the color connectors and wire colors match then probably. Take pics


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

will do! and thanks bonesaw you are by far one of the most helpful people on vortex, and for sure the most helpful for all the swaps.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

two cheers for bonesaw!!
...Hooray!!
...Hooray!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

another update from canada hehe, found out that the relay was faulty so i replaced it with relay 167 and now im getting fuel to the rail. i havent started it yet though need to replace the coilpack and oil cooler cause its leaking


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Hey bonesaw ive looked and done everything i possibly can and still no spark have you got any idea at all what i could be missing?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

crank sensor. its always the crank sensor. more details though.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

its that same damn mother effing corrado that i asked you about before i havent worked on it much since last time but every time i do i end up kicking things lol


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

inspect all the wires to the coilpack, make sure the big engine harness connector is twisted closed, ecu plugged in all the way, try a different coilpack, engine harness at the fuseblock plugged in all the way, severed harness, fuses... these are some things i would look for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

its a dizzy. i have replaced every spark related part with known working pieces none of the plugs for engine at fuse box or at engine were disconnected i bought it mid auto->manual swap and now it wont run.
I know these cars and have done lots of swaps but i am just lost


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

need to refresh my memory.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

check for power at the coilpack and at the ecu?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

I have power at the coil and hall and ecu


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

is the auto stuff removed or bypassed? have you tried scanning for codes?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

bypassed. No i havent tried scanning my vag coms connector doesnt work with my new lap top


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

something to consider. ecu works crank sensor works coil is good should spark. have you tried a wire directly to the coil skipping the dizzy?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

just a spark plug wire? it woul dhave constant spark right? no i havent i will first thing in th emorning though


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

yeah disconnect one wire from dizzy and go directly to coil it should continue to spark as you crank.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

got it i will let you know in the AM


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

this may seem like a dumb question, but today i got a coil pack put on and the car is on the verge of starting, when i turn the key it cranks, how do i check for spark on a coilpack, i tried just looking at it while cranking with the wires unplugged but i didnt see any spark. I also checked for power at the connector that goes into the coilpack, and didnt get power at all of the pins with key on. blown fuse or relay or sumthing...appreciate all the help as always


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

no spark, fuel pump jumped and pressure at the rail no injector pulse and i check crank sensor/hall and no power at any of the pins?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

pull a wire out. put a plug in it and crank.


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i have power to the ecu and power at the ignition coil plug


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

no spark but power to ECU try crank sensor. coil also could be bad.


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i got the cvrank sensor unplugged and there no power at any of the pins i thought there was suppose to be 12v at 1 of them


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

this is starting to sound like a regular VR6 diag thread...


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

If this thread wasnt full of the only real help out there it wouldnt be lol


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

all the swap questions have been answered at least 10x anybody asking a question about what works is just to lazy to read


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

has anyone asked about P0501 Vehicle Speed Sensor Range/Performance, or which wire goes back to the ecu from the speedo??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

That code is normal. Blue with white single blue connector to w1


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok, theres no connector in the W position, but i found the blue/wht single blue... im assuming i take it out of there and put it into a W?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Yes need a W connector


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok thats what i figrd, then re-pin that single blu/wht to W1?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

if you get from a mk3 itll have the same style connector. it then plugs into a junction block. the blue one. on a mk2 its a different connector. you could just splice it together.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

i was checking the fuel injectors. and i'm only getting fuel coming out of injector #1. so i swapped a few injectors around to see if maybe some were bad, and all of em worked on position 1. whats's up with that?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

inspect the wires?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

yeh all the wiring is in and everything. i made sure of that.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*

so double checked and tested the wiring. I'm getting 13.1V at all the injectors. And then i inplugged them and cleaned up the pins inside both the injectors and connectors. All the grounds are connected, and injector power is connected at the fusebox. after trying a few more times injector 1,3 & 4 squirted a couple of times, 2,5 & 6 still dry. i'm picking up a set of used injectors from a working car so hopefully they work. if anyone has any thoughts please share thnx


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

alright so the OP that I bought this shell from took all the relays out from when the old vr was in the car so I need to know what ones to put in what holes.

is this right? 91 GTI no abs, with a 95 passat motor
Also where do these go?


Thanks in advance bonesaw!


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

oh and what relay goes in the starter area


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (GhAjNsIeLeMgInO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GhAjNsIeLeMgInO* »_so double checked and tested the wiring. I'm getting 13.1V at all the injectors. And then i inplugged them and cleaned up the pins inside both the injectors and connectors. All the grounds are connected, and injector power is connected at the fusebox. after trying a few more times injector 1,3 & 4 squirted a couple of times, 2,5 & 6 still dry. i'm picking up a set of used injectors from a working car so hopefully they work. if anyone has any thoughts please share thnx 

heres a good site for reman injectors. and you get your core charge back.
im running them in my car right now


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

fuse in thick red. red/yellow with red connector constant 12v brown 2 pin yellow grey/white obd port. do yourself a favor and put a passat or mk3 ign harness in there. get rid of that stupid relay holder clipped on top with thick red wires.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not sure if this is really related to a VR swap or not, but i was ripping out everything inside the car that i didnt need/want...including the heatercore/interior blower, a couple lights, etc. now my question is, can i unplug the unused harnesses from the fuseblock and have 0 problems?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

i almost passed the ref inspection but my NOx are too high


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

yes


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

what causes high NOx??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

most likely Cat. its running lean prob. if obd1 maybe egr. check for leaks.


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

tach doesnt work on cluster just kinda vibrates between 0 and 1 is there a wire that needs to be plugged in


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaowner718)*

what cluster?


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

mk3 vr cluster


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettaowner718)*

e2 to d8


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_most likely Cat. its running lean prob. if obd1 maybe egr. check for leaks.
its obd2... so you think cat?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yes

if that was to me, thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







more questions coming soon


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

i did the jumper with the factory lil jumper box


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

update: my car now cranks!!
tommorow I hope to get it running. thanks guys.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

I hate the search button. does any one have a link to a early mk2 VR6 swap. I need a wiring diagram for it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (penuts)*

need to convert to ce2


----------



## MT-Getto (Mar 11, 2006)

Axles????? Ive been searching for a while now and I cannot seem to find anything on custom axles. I was wondering if I can swap the outer VR CV onto a 16V axle to use 5lug without doing arms and tie rods to keep stock width?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MT-Getto)*

you can but its kinda tricky. need to put vr6 hubs into 10.1 spindles. use G60 rotors. bore out center hole and drill to 5 lug. use 11" brake setup. and mate the axles.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

alright my car started last night and I have 2 problems. 1) I jumped the cluster wires and the cluster works, but the clusters lights dont work. 2) The car runs, but only when I jump the fuel pump relay. Would that be a bad relay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

most likely bad relay.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Im doing a mk2 scirocco VR6. could I convert to ce2 in this car?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (penuts)*

yes


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I have a Corrado as a parts car could I just use all the wiring from that car?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (penuts)*

yes


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

i have a 98 glx jetta what can i use and not use for a swap to a mk2..... thanks


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (kvpracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kvpracing* »_i have a 98 glx jetta what can i use and not use for a swap to a mk2..... thanks

read the first page if you still cant figure it out come back


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (kvpracing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kvpracing* »_i have a 98 glx jetta what can i use and not use for a swap to a mk2..... thanks

correct read the first page and the other LINK that i have posted in here and the rest of the thread listed here and then think of the questions you might need.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

all the answers are here. that question is too vague. if you have a question be specific. i can only give answers on a silver platter so many times a year and ive already filled the quota.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

What would be the pros to swapping to ce2 for a vr6 swap in a scirocco mk2 and what would be the cons to just wiring the vr6 wiring to the ce1? thanks


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (penuts)*

Less splicing, More plug n play. 
updated (*slightly*) wiring and easier to find replacements for things. 
example: if your ce1 fuse box is f-ed your a little limited on replacements. if your ce2 fuse box fails then you can pick any fuse box from 1990 and up..mk1s are a little harder to find in the junkyard than mk2/mk3s/passat/corrado


----------



## 97GTI_VR6 (Jan 13, 2008)

What needs to be done to use mk3 golf pedal assembly and booster dont feel like buying another when i have these allready


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (97GTI_VR6)*

entirely too much fab to just say "oh you only have to do this..." buck up and buy the right stuff and save yourself the headaches. you'll be hard pressed to find someone who has wasted the time with fitting the mk3 assembly. and it'll be even harder to find someone who can tell you exactly what they did to fit it.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

anyone ever seen a non a/c vr??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

interesting. they do make the belt. so somewhere they got non AC VRs


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

is there a part number on it?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

i have a 95 vr from a b4 passat. the rad is from the same. I have been given a samco hose kit unfortuanly all hoses fit except the upper rad hose because it is meant for a corrado rad, the one that attaches on top. there is no way this hose can work for my rad. what i want to know is, will the mk3 hose line up? i can get a mk3 one or a b3 vr6 upper hose. which one works or do both?
thanks !
also i have been given ignition wires for a distributer motor and i have coilpack are the six wires the same and will work if i just leave out the distributer wire


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

the wires will work.
im interested in the samco rad hose


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so i can just toss that one wire and the other six work and are the right length....cool.
yeah its hard to explain but im sure most of you know how the corrado rad has that thing on the top that makes the hose come in on a angle, the passat rad i have the inlet/outlet is straight on (faces the driver basically). i cant bend to hose to make it work i need the to buy the right one but have no access to the b4 one. im pretty sure the b3 hose is the same...but not 100%


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

yeah when i got my set of wires, i just put the one for coil in my tool box and connected the rest. 
I have an upper rad hose for a mk3 if that works for you. im gonna need one for a corrado rad. we can trade if you like


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

i appreciate the help, still not for sure if the mk3 one will work for me, and i will just keep the hose for my corrado


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

RE wiring a whole car is going to be fun







but it will be worth it in the end I guess thanks


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

does anyone know if the b3 and b4 upper coolant hose is the same???
also how much coolant will i need if i completely flush the system and change to the red stuff??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

6 liters maybe check bentley. hoses should be the same.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

any idea what the total amount of brake fluid needed would be, the whole system is completely dry. ps i ordered the b3 hose i will update in the future whether its the same or not, thanks for the help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

bentley


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey bonesaw, My car will run when the fuel pump relay is jumped but the relay board is not getting signal to turn on a relay. Would that be something is not plugged in correctly or is it hopefully something simple. Thanks in adavance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

everything is internal to the fuse panel. is 30-30 jumped? the relay gets signal from ECU. which should be working if the car runs.


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

*>>*

the rpm tach in my car does not work... i got the mk2 cluster and everything works except for the tach. is the mk2 cluster compatable with the vr??


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: >> (pennell33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennell33* »_the rpm tach in my car does not work... i got the mk2 cluster and everything works except for the tach. is the mk2 cluster compatable with the vr??

PLEASE read the entire post... that question has been asnwered Numerous times.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: >> (pennell33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pennell33* »_the rpm tach in my car does not work... i got the mk2 cluster and everything works except for the tach. is the mk2 cluster compatable with the vr??

jump E2 and D8, its on the first page if you need more than that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: >> (Withidlehands)*

I've been reading through this thread trying to find a link to what wires are spliced together within the wiring harness under the hood and cluster. I have an 89 jetta gli and swapping an ob2 vr6 in. Anyone know a link?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: >> (JRector)*

mk2 cluster need expensive tach convertor to work
89jetta convert to ce2.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

Which is easier way? Convert to Ce2 or splice wires into my car?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_Which is easier way? Convert to Ce2 or splice wires into my car?

convert since it would be plug and play. I personally hate soldering


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

vr swap not ce2 is not an easy task


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_everything is internal to the fuse panel. is 30-30 jumped? the relay gets signal from ECU. which should be working if the car runs.

This what you mean?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

ya all looks good.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

they why do you think its not getting power to the relay? I think tommorow I am gonna go bug one of my local vr6 guys and see what he says also.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

What's a way you can tell whether your car is ce1 or ce2. I have an 89 jetta gli and heard later models were ce2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

does the throttle adapt? Have you tried another relay. 90- are ce2


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Ok found out mine is ce1. Sucks! To conver to ce2 i know i need alllll the interior/rear wiring..what else do i need..stalks, switches, cluster, what else


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_does the throttle adapt? Have you tried another relay. 90- are ce2

Adapt? and yeah I tried another relay that I bought from napa yesterday, still nothing. I checked to see if it was getting power to the uper pins on the relay and nothing.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

i still dont have pulsing at the injectors...anyone else have this problem? i've replaced all injectors with known working ones, removed and re-installed the wiring, i've tried checking for continuity at the ecu pins(have a feeling i'm doing it wrong). so i', completely lost. all i need is them to get it going!!


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

I am doing a vr swap (obviousy) and the mk3 dash swap. I am using a G60 pedal cluster with a MK3 column. I only have an auto passat column to take the tilt bracket from. The auto passat tit bracket I need to weld in place of the MK3 tilt bracket will not fit correctly onto the G60 pedal cluster. Was the G60 pedal cluster not tilt and I need to get the cross bar on the pedal cluster the tilt bracket attaches to with the pastic bushing on it or bend the auto passat bracket to fit the G60 pedal cluster? Anybody have this combination and it works? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*









drove it for the first time 20 minutes ago, now how do i clearance the frame rail more with the motor in so that i don't throw sparks when i make left turns?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (MattRabbitDrummer)*

you take the motor out.


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

nah, not happening, i have to see if i can make up a tiny little more space by loosening my motor mounts and moving them a bit, after that probably machining the pulley, then last option is just cut the wheel to the left in a parking lot and make faster and faster circles until it stops sparking.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (MattRabbitDrummer)*

this may help with a few questions people have but dont read other posts
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4246807
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by divineVR6 at 4:00 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

could get stiffer motor mounts. or get a underdrive pulley and change it. 
for mk3 dash i think you can then use a mk3 pedal cluster.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

for mk3 dash i think you can then use a mk3 pedal cluster.
Whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

do a search. See what others have done. Hundreds have done the dash swap.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

when checking for resistance at the ecu connector i only get a reading at 2 of the 6 pins for the connectors. where would the problem lie? the harness came out of a working vehicle 100% sure. this is turning into a big pain in the ass. this is what i got.
Injector 1 pin 12 - 03.6
injector 2 pin 2 - 16.9
injector 3-6 - nothing.




















































_Modified by gozitanvr6 at 3:57 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

I understand hundreds have done the dash swap... I have read or looked at them a million times. I am asking if the G60's came with tilt or not because the passat bracket doesn't fit on my G60 pedal cluster or pivot like it's suppose to. most pedal clusters with tilt have a clear plastic bushing to pivot on and my G60 pedal cluster does not so that's why I am asking in here. I have done this before it's not new I have just never seen a pedal cluster without a clear plastic bushing to pivot on. I can't get the bracket from the passat steering column to fit snugly onto the G60 pedal cluster so I can have tilt. Sooooo, maybe somebody with a 1990 G60 pedal cluster and MK3 dash swap has the same combo? Or the passat auto bracket won't work or the G60 pedal cluster needs to be tilt?


----------



## vdubbuff (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

I have a vr swap in my 89 jetta gli it is now running.but I can't get my tach to work. I have read that if you have single connector behind the cluster you need to jump two wires. I was wondering I have two connectors behind the cluster, is the same rule in effect or is another splice or diffrent jump out I have make


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubbuff)*

on the fuse panel jump e2 to d8


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Drove it for the first time last night!
Problems now haha:
1-No signal from the ecu to the fuel pump relay
2-while driving the car in the fron of the house it suddenly started idleing at 4000rmps in nuetral and when you put it in a higher gear you can manually bring the rpm down but after you press the clutch it goes back up?
Things gonna be fun


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

Pic request. Anyone here running an obd2 vr6 in a ce2 mk2. Would like to get a picture of the fusebox, and the locations of the relays used. I think i'm missing a few odds and ends
thnx in advance


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

heres mine, i dont know if its right or not, but everything works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbuff (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (d-bot)*

you should be able to use your stock lower rad support for thew corrado rad. And if you are only lining up 3 out of 4 hole something is wrong


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gozitanvr6* »_Pic request. Anyone here running an obd2 vr6 in a ce2 mk2. Would like to get a picture of the fusebox, and the locations of the relays used. I think i'm missing a few odds and ends
thnx in advance

this should help some as well
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4246807


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

thnx for the info guys. i'll be testing an ecu tommorow hoping to get those injectors going. another question though. when i put relay 53 into the fuel pump relay position, i get fuel, but when i put relay 167, nothing works fuel wise? whats up with that? relay is a known working one.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

ecu is not triggering FP relay. if 30-30b is jumped everythhing except triggering the relay is done internally on fuse panel.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

so replacing the ecu is a good idea im thinking by now. it seems to be the problem to just about everything


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

replaced ecu, and only 2 injectors r spraying. at least now i know the ecu is out of the question. any help is appreciated


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

switch those two injectors that are spraying into other spots...and put other "non-spraying" injectors into their positions. If your "good" injectors don't spray in another spot then your harness is f-ed. the non-spray ones should also be firing now in the "good" injector positions.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

yeh i've switched injectors around, i guess i will have to try and replace the engine harness. hope i can find one


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

SHE"S ALIVE!!! finally got her running. started it up this afternoon. took out the harnesses and inspected everything. pushed everything together and put everything back in and voila. Sounds insane with no exhaust. hehe. Will upload pics and possibly a vid when i can. intake is back off to continue sanding and polishing. thanks for all your help especially bonesaw. 
the engine(intake now being polished)








The Car(sitting on bbs RZ's now- RM's in the summer







thanks again guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gozitanvr6 at 1:03 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

i was just looking at the B4 pedal cluster i have and the pedal doesnt sit as high up as the clutch and brake pedals.. its not installed in the car yet. 
how is the pedal suppose to look with it attached to the diaphram there at the pedal. is it suppose to be dialed all the way down or all the way out so its extended the farthest?
im curious to know to see if i bought a bad pedal cluster


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

so now i'll start on the smaller problems. one of them is this.








at the bottom left. numbers 21, 11 and 19 dont line up into the bracket. it sits a tad bit lower towards the firewall then it should be, which in turn makes it impossible to tighten. Anyone have this? i've tried taking the column off completley and putting the bottom in, then it doesnt line up at the top. so yeh any help would be awesome. i used the a2 rack on a k-frame from a 2l 8v. Thanks in advance.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

what steering column are you using? i believe you can keep tthe stock column and use the mk3 lower u-joint with a mk3 steering rack.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

well i used the stock a2 column, with the a2 steering rack, on the k-frame from a mk3 jetta 2.0 8v.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

gozitanvr6 is you #11 a clear plastic bushing? I think that is what I'm missing... The only way I have done the VR swap is the way Divine said or MK3 dash, column, u-joints, and rack.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

yeh turbonosgti number 11 is a clear plastic bushing. so i might need to replace the rack to an a3 one? i was told i could keep the a2 rack and column. i'll ask around. thanks for your help so far.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

steering column issue has been resolved, found that the racket on the cluster was a little bent, and with a little taps fromt he hammer got everything in. next issue is the shifter box. It feels like i cant get into 1st or 2nd . i heard theres an alignemnt. can anyone shed any light on this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

13mm nut on shift tower. try it in the middle.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_i was just looking at the B4 pedal cluster i have and the pedal doesnt sit as high up as the clutch and brake pedals.. its not installed in the car yet. 
how is the pedal suppose to look with it attached to the diaphram there at the pedal. is it suppose to be dialed all the way down or all the way out so its extended the farthest?
im curious to know to see if i bought a bad pedal cluster

anyone know and can take a pic?

here is what im talking about
























and you can see the pedal sits a lot lower then it would if installed, will this change once its installed?








and one of the clutch pedal, will the mk3 slave cylinder work with this?










_Modified by divineVR6 at 11:16 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

Quick question: I'm gonna run the VR6 plus suspension setup, and was wondering which H&R coilovers should I use... an mk3 *2.0L* or mk3 *VR6* coilovers? I figure an mk2 + VR6 swap is about the weight of a mk3 2.0L and the spring weight would be to stiff to use the mk3 VR6 coilovers. Thanks.


_Modified by VRsixty at 9:23 AM 3-3-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

id go with vr6 spring rates.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

which way is the top part of the gas pedal suppose to sit with the diaphram?
all the way in, or all the way out.
both ways the pedal sits a lot lower then i would if it was installed in the car, does that make any difference?
here is what im talking about
























and you can see the pedal sits a lot lower then it would if installed, will this change once its installed?








and one of the clutch pedal, will the mk3 slave cylinder work with this?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

that diaphram is for cruise control. if you arent using it then dont worry about it. the pedal does sit a little lower. once you get the cable in it will sit differently on the other axis. just put it in already.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ just put it in already.

i wish i was that close to doing the swap.
gotta make room in the garage then yank it out of the mk3 first.
thanks for the help though, im glad i dont have to worry about that part. i figured once it was in it would sit higher up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

if that is from a b4. you need to use b4 master cyl and line. any 02a slave. mk3 vr6 throttle cable.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i got an ABA master cyl. what year is the o2a tranny that i need the slave cyl off of? i also got a b4 throttle cable, will that work, if not i still have a mk3 one as well


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

clutch master cyl from B4. 89-99 mk3 golf corrado or passat. the b4 throttle cable will work.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks gozitanvr6 I thought I was missing the plastic bushing. I have never seen a pedal cluster without the bushing and just a metal bar welded in... Thanks also divine for the pic but you posted it after I went to the junkyard to look at one and take the bushing. Thanks to the *******s who think they are gods and want to sit on their high horse. Atleast some people out there aren't too good to answer a few questions. I thought this was a site for us to help eachother?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (TurboNOSGTi)*

anyone know what these connectors are for? i know some are for the headlight harness. just wanna know what everything is for before i remove. and also, i am using the mk2 lighting harness. so in the car, the connectors that weren't used from the vr harness are just chilling there. can they be cut off? or what can i do?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

the center big one is looks like it attaches for your lights, the little square one to the left i think is for your hood sensor, and the one to the right with the 3 big wires is your fan plug, the one you see with the orange grammit is for your coolant sensor on the radiator


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

thats everytihng. id use the mk3 headlight harness.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

well i have the corrado vr6 set up and i couldnt find a place for them to fit. can i just remove them? and what about the extra connectors inside? thanks for your help divine


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

the fan connector should be the same. you can either get a later style fan switch or splice the old connector on there.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

for the fan connector, the one on the mk2 harness fits fine, along with the connector for the rad. the fan in a 3 pin connector which is on the mk2 harness.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

if the harness is 2 pieces you can take the light harness out. if its 1 thats why i reocmmended using it. dont matter either way.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Will this crossmember work for the vr6 swap?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JRector)*

with the vibratechnic mount yes. otherwise no. passat b3/b4 vr6 or corrado vr6.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Where do i get one from?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (JRector)*

click here for vibratechnics 
i would try getting either a new camera or some lighting while you're at it...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_Where do i get one from?


you don't already know this? your truly are an idiot.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Muffler Bearing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_
you don't already know this? *your truly are an idiot*.

I'm an idiot? Haha , nice grammar.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_
he is correct, you just showed that
you use *AN* before a word that starts with a,e,i,o,u
now lets try to get this back on track and not LOCKED

Great, now *You're* both idiots. Thankfully, neither of you are the grammar police.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

Is there any difference between a Mk3 VR6 spindle & a Mk4 VR6 spindle?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

For the front what strut bar will work? do you use the mk3 vr6 one?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

can not use mk4 spindles. 
Need to use mk2 front strut. Almost all should work.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_can not use mk4 spindles. 
Thanks!


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

Do you have to switch from cable clutch to hydraulic clutch?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JRector)*

please read thru this post before asking questions. ALL the answers are here. there is a cable alternative. Same if not more money.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Ok I have read all through this thread. My A2 is a cable clutch and the vr tranny im swapping into it is cable clutch. So therefore, shouldn't I be able to use my a2 pedal cluster and use my clutch cable since im not converting to hydraulic?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JRector)*

All vr6 are hydraulic unless you have eurovan actuator, special cable and bracket. All overpriced.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_Ok I have read all through this thread. My A2 is a cable clutch and the vr tranny im swapping into it is cable clutch. So therefore, shouldn't I be able to use my a2 pedal cluster and use my clutch cable since im not converting to hydraulic?


your vr6 is hydro not cable clutch....


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

k i boosted my car cause my battery died, and everytime i try touch the cables to the terminals it sparks like crazy. ive got red to red and ground to ground. whats causing this madness lol i dont wanna keep trying cause i'll fry the ecu or coilpack.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

it will spark a little. clean all your grounds. is the red to the starter stud? is the ground to the bolt with stud holding trans to block? do you have a ground from battery to body? is the alternator wire connected properly?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the fans i have bonesaw i was talking to you about it, they must be the passat ones, i cant get them to fit. when i test fir them, the hit a hose that connects to the S.A.I which in turn pushes the rad forward. the fans i guess are too fat, i'll get a pic of this so its easier to understand. any ideas?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

Okay I am doing a VR6 swap into a scirocco. It will be full CS2. My question is how do I wire up the 16V fuel pump to the CS2 wiring? Or could you tell me what page it is on. This is only temporary till I fab up a fuel tank with a VR6 fuel pump in it. Thanks


_Modified by penuts at 8:23 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (penuts)*

its real simple. power and ground. M/2 is power M/1 is ground. M/3 is sending unit for fuel level.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Will the vr6 fuel pump off a mk3 fit in my mk2 tank?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (prracer6)*

i keep gatting the secondary air incorrect flow code, i checked for leaks, found none


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

check to see if the hose from the cabi-valve (EGR) valve that sits under the intake mani. check to see if that rubber hose is pinched. I replaced that and it fixed it, but shortly after it compressed again and i got the same code.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (prracer6)*

no mk3 pump fits in mk3 tank. mk3 is 1 pump. mk2 is a transfer pump and a main pump. there is no problem. using the mk2 stuff. if you use a different cluster the gas gauge will be innaccurate.
check the vac line to kombi valve. the valve also might be shot.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so my 8v pump will handle the vr6?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (prracer6)*

yes


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Okay so wiring it up this way would allow the fuel gauge to work. Right? Thanks again. Just some info on my swap. Im using a corrado cluster 


_Modified by penuts at 3:45 AM 3-14-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (penuts)*

yes


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Mostly everything works now except for my wipers.... when the wipers are plugged in and the ignition is to the ON position they run all the time. Its got 3 low speeds and 1 high. i got the number 19 relay i think it is. would the #99 one make a difference or is it some other problem.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (pennell33)*

is it plugged into position 8? the relay does fit in 9 too. 99 will jsut make the intermittent programmable.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

can I just get GTI vr6 rad hoses so I can use my a2 rad.
cause my vr6 is from a passat and a passat rad has the ports on the driver side. I looked up a gti rad and its ports are on the passenger side. which is the reason I ask. So can I just do that instead?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (prracer6)*

today i took the car for a test run down my street. somethin is def not right. in the reverse position, the car is in first gear. from the short distance i drove, i dont think i have second, and couldnt find reverse obviously cause when its in reverse im actually in first gear? what is up with that? btw lol it ripss.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (prracer6)*

all vr6 coolant hoses are on drivers side. you could flip your rad. remember passat hoses only work with passat rad. the outlets are bigger. mk3 or corrado hoses will work with corrado mk3 or flipped mk2 rad. if you flip fan switch is on wrong side.
realign your shifter.


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks


----------



## TRot 16v (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyone happen to have a pic of a b3/4 pedal cluster where the clutch return spring attaches to the bracket. seems the one i just pulled from the junkyard isnt attached. i need to figure out what i need to grab when i go back and get the front subframe, clutch master and line.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TRot 16v)*

look at the pics i posted, they are of the b4 pedal cluster


----------



## TRot 16v (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yea i know, but i cant see the behind the clutch pedal for how the top of the clutch spring attaches to the cluster.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TRot 16v)*

can anyone tell me how and where the cables that go to the battery connector. the way i have them connected now, are as so. positive connects by the starter, right beside the shift tower, and negative is connected just over the front engine mount. the negative one wont reach the battery with the way it is? i figured i could get a longer one from a different engine, or maybe its just in the wrong location?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gozitanvr6)*

+ to starter. then alt to starter. 
- goes to the bolt holding trans to motor with the stud. front one. and then a short ground from battery to body of car.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

thanks bonesaw, i'll have to source out another longer cable, off a mk3 probably. mk2 one is too short. btw for the vr fan connector, i'll be splicing the old mk2 connector on, what do i do with the brown with green tracer wire?


----------



## TRot 16v (Nov 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyone have a pic of my previous question?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TRot 16v)*

its a spring and a piece of plastic. it sits in a notch.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

so got my exhaust put on today, and kind of a sound comes from the engine. i hear it now cause its alot quiter. when i drive it sound like somethin rattling around, although that could be loose bolts in the rain tray area or the catalytic vent. i hope anyways. when i get a chance i'll take a video and post it up.


----------



## TRot 16v (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_its a spring and a piece of plastic. it sits in a notch.

ok thats what i figured, i have the spring and plastic top for it. its just caught in the lip at the top of the bracket for the cluster. cant seem to find the notch it fits in to lock its position.
edit:
found what i need, its called an over center return spring clip. im guessing thats the piece of plastic you were talking bout bonesaw. thanks for the help. i think the gti parts car uses the same clip, ill just take it off that. now all i need is the passat vr6 front subframe and im ready for the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by TRot 16v at 10:04 AM 3-17-2009_


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TRot 16v)*

Ok so just got my passat non abs bracket in today and bolted up the clutch master cylinder and brake booster/brake master cylinder. Now where does the clutch master cylinder hose run into? I am using my A2 brake booster and master cylinder


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

AH, this is a tough question. You have some choices. You could: 
1. look around at other cars that have Hydraulic Clutches and see where the Master cylinder gets fluid from. 

or
2. look at the first page and check out what fluid reservoir you need


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (penuts)*

Well the first page does not say what fluid reservoir to use. I know that it runs off of the brake reservoir correct? And I've been trying to find pictures of others to see what they run off of but Vortex's search is down and I'm looking around online.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (JRector)*

passat/corrado or mk3 non abs.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

when i run my car for a little bit, im getting a little bit of smoke from the exhaust manifold area. im worried that it is the head gasket. whats the best way to tell. and how much coolant does a vr6 engine take in?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

the little bit of smoke is most likely oil and from you touching it burning off.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ahh its leaking coolant, didnt leak while it ran, but today i found a littlle coolant puddle under the car. i think its comin from the crackpipe area. gotta take the airpump out and take a looksee. i just replaced it tough.


_Modified by gozitanvr6 at 6:18 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

lets keep this to swap related not the daily update of the car. please make another post for that.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

my bad. good call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re:*

If using an A2 steering column, will corrado u-joints fit on the A2 column, or will a corrado column fit in a A2? And if using an A2 K-frame, I can re-use the A2 steering rack and tie rods and A-arms? Funding is quite low


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the relay is plugged into number 8. its like they dont know how to stop... could it be the wiper motor or something in the steering colum?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DubbinGLI)*

the steering column end of the u joint is the same mk2 mk3 corrado passat. it all depends on what steering rack you are using. you NEED to use an A3 or corrado vr6 K frame but all your mk2 a arms and steering stuff bolts up.
relay #8 is for intermittent wipers


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the steering column end of the u joint is the same mk2 mk3 corrado passat. it all depends on what steering rack you are using. you NEED to use an A3 or corrado vr6 K frame but all your mk2 a arms and steering stuff bolts up.


Thanks a bunch!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (DubbinGLI)*

so to keep my 4 lug setup what K-frame should I use? MK3 4 cyl or corrado slc? I cant use a VR K-frame if I wanted to keep all my MK2 stuff liek control arms steering and axles? 
What motor mounts should work with 4 cyl. K-frame? 
what about the front subframe? Can I keep my stock MK2 and use the solid mount? Has anyone done a aftermarket full aluminum radiator? 
just making sure before I start doing it and get stuck!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BiH)*

mk3 4 cyl and mk3 vr K frames are exactly the same. you can use jsiut the K frame and everything else from your mk2.
front subframe, vibratechnics makes an expensive mount to use a2 crossmember or you need it from a vr6 b3/b4 passat or vr corrado.
PWR makes an all aluminum rad but it is serious money. like $475


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (DubbinGLI)*

Ok so I got the motor bolted in last night and I ran all of the wiring harness from the vr except I kept the a2 lighting harness. I have pretty much everything that I can see plugged into the motor and the back of the fuseblock. Everything in the engine bay is also grounded. I have absolutely no power going to the fuseblock or anything at all. What should I check for?








This is how the relays are.. Correct or no?

_Modified by JRector at 3:28 PM 3-21-2009_


_Modified by JRector at 3:58 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JRector)*

so i installed the corrado vr6 throttle cable into the mk2 vr. i've got no throttle response? when i push the pedal down all the way to the stop it revs up a little bit. what did i do wrong? thnx in advance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (gozitanvr6)*

need to adjust it.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

how do i do that? i remember u once asked if the throttle body adapts? i dont see anything that is adjustable on there.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (gozitanvr6)*

its on a bracket on intake manifold. a rubber bushing with a clip.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_mk3 4 cyl and mk3 vr K frames are exactly the same. you can use jsiut the K frame and everything else from your mk2.
front subframe, vibratechnics makes an expensive mount to use a2 crossmember or you need it from a vr6 b3/b4 passat or vr corrado.
PWR makes an all aluminum rad but it is serious money. like $475

awsome, that makes it easier. 
front subframe use as you mention and reuse my mk2 radiator? I might buy a new radiator just to be on safe side cause I think mine is clogged or sumtin, coolant temp starts to jump when sitting still and idle. 
I was wondering about universal aluminium rads? 
I should use all VR motors mounts? 


_Modified by BiH at 9:12 PM 3-22-2009_


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JRector)*

Was that fuseblock correct or no?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BiH)*

depends if you use stock a2 rad crossmember get acorrado rad. if passat rad use passat lower crossmember
fuse panel looks fine.


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question. Im pretty able to figure things out on my own but after looking a 40 something pages in the last few days Im just wondering, if Im using a mk3 ECU and harness for a obd2 VR 5speed will a obd2 passat VR auto gauge cluster work if I use the passat cluster harness to the fusebox? Why would the 5 speed and auto gauges be any different?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*

you might have a task trying to get the cluster into the dash for sure


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

Swap parts so far....'92 Jetta 8v
MK3 VR steering rack (with u-joints)
MK3 VR clutch master
Mk3 Jetta VR K-frame (1/2in cut out of rear motor mount)
MK3 Obd2 VR 5speed
MK3 Obd2 VR 5speed ecu and underhood harness to the fusebox
Mk2 Struts, coils, and NEW strut bearings (for now, will upgrade when $ permits)
MK2 control arms w/poly and HD bushings
MK2 100mm axles
MK2 spindals
MK2 tie rods
MK2 brakes
MK2 rear beam 
MK2 fuel tank and pump(s) (VR tank upgrade planned)
MK2 master cylinder
MK2 brake booster
MK2 steering column
MK2 Dash
Passat 16v brake booster bracket (non abs)
Passat VR pedal cluster
Passat VR throttle cable
Passat VR upper crossmember (motor mount)
Passat VR lower crossmember (radiator)
Passat VR Rad, fans, and hoses.
Passat VR auto gauge cluster and cluster harness to the fusebox
Passat VR MAF stalks
Am I missing anything? Ive done alot of research on this swap so I hope that this is all compatible before I try to put it in and figure out that something wont fit right.
Thanks in advance, and Thanks to everyone that has posted in this forum from the start.
Kevin Fain
Owner- Fain Fabrications

_Modified by FAINFAB at 4:28 PM 3-24-2009_


_Modified by FAINFAB at 9:06 PM 3-24-2009_


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_you might have a task trying to get the cluster into the dash for sure

I have a DIY coming that will blow your mind


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*








might seem like a stupid question. but that conical end where the cable attached to the pedal. do i pass the cable through the inside leaving that inside, or in through the engine bay leaving it outside? thnx in advance


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say inside to out leaving it inside to seal it.
JMO


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*

hmmm ok, and how can i adjust this cable for good throttle response? still havent figured it out.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gozitanvr6* »_







might seem like a stupid question. but that conical end where the cable attached to the pedal. do i pass the cable through the inside leaving that inside, or in through the engine bay leaving it outside? thnx in advance

put the hook side in from the firewall to the interior of the car. the grommet is a pain to seat in its little firewall hole, but use some force along with some white lithium grease or spray silicone. attach the hook to your pedal cluster. The big black 'conical' part stays in the engine bay.


_Modified by The Hater at 8:16 AM 3-25-2009_


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*

alright hater, thanks alot for your help.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

you adjust it so there is no slack in the cable. it still idles ok.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gozitanvr6* »_








Anyone got a part # or a link to buy this cable at? I'm assuming it's a Corrado VR cable.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

so lazy...
German Auto Parts. com


----------



## 305khrabbit (May 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 please help*

I know I am probably beating a dead horse but I currently own a mk2 jetta coupe digifant and a rolled mk3 golf vr6 I unbolted both cars bolted all the a3 stuff into the a2, wired it, it runs, bolted all suspension up, it fits, hooked up all the brake lines, they work with the exception of a2 gti disk cables, passat cable box/a3 cable bracket, a2 front subframe&mount, and lower rad support from passat 16v with a3 rad and fans, now the







problem i have is the bolt on the front of the power steering pump is awful close to the mk2 front subframe is this because I am using the wrong mount ??? everything is complete a3 except front subframe and mount witch are stock a2


----------



## 97GTI_VR6 (Jan 13, 2008)

How you doing,I have a 92 mk2 with a full vr obd2 swap complete vr harness from front to back.I have most of everything hooked up except the lights and a few other plugs that arent being used.I put the battery in to see if i had any power but nothing just the gauge cluster comes on.Was wondering if it was something i forgot to do or if the stock alarm is gettin in the way.Need help fast because i have to get the car out of the garage.Any help would be great


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (97GTI_VR6)*

use passat or corrado vr6 front crossmember. 
Thick red wires with black connector. Stick 15a fuse in there. Any other loose wires take pics.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (DubbinGLI)*

Ok , so I once again tried starting up the car today and got no crank, no spark, no fuel or anything. I hear the relay clicking and I get power to the gauge cluster and random stuff inside. What do I need to do?


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

alright. i am in the process of buying a mk3 gti vr6 to swap into my 1992 gti. will i have all the parts i need for this swap or will i still need more parts. thank you!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (vwlove7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlove7* »_alright. i am in the process of buying a mk3 gti vr6 to swap into my 1992 gti. will i have all the parts i need for this swap or will i still need more parts. thank you!

dude there are 90 pages. read through those buddy, your questions has been asked countless times in this thread








no you wont have all the parts you need, read through and you will find out all that you need


----------



## TURBOCADDY (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

i am working with a corrado g60 swaped over to vr6 from a 1992 passat obd1 
g60 light harness with 1992 passat vr6 harness 
everything seems to be plugged in on the fuse box. i am not getting the fuel pump to turn on or 12v power to the injectors. is there any jumpers to trigger these? 
thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (TURBOCADDY)*

read the first page. 90% of answers are there.
do you have a 109 relay in position 3?


----------



## 305khrabbit (May 3, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 please help*

I know I am probably beating a dead horse but I currently own a mk2 jetta coupe digifant and a rolled mk3 golf vr6 I unbolted both cars bolted all the a3 stuff into the a2, wired it, it runs, bolted all suspension up, it fits, hooked up all the brake lines, they work with the exception of a2 gti disk cables, passat cable box/a3 cable bracket, a2 front subframe&mount, and lower rad support from passat 16v with a3 rad and fans, now the







problem i have is the bolt on the front of the power steering pump is awful close to the mk2 front subframe is this because I am using the wrong mount ??? everything is complete a3 except front subframe and mount witch are stock a2


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_use passat or corrado vr6 front crossmember.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gozitanvr6* »_









I might have one of these forsale. Brand new. I bought it thinking i could use it with a Passat pedal cluster.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

will a passat vr6 rad fit on my a2 front cross member? I know I have to modify mounting wise, but high wise am I good?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_will a passat vr6 rad fit on my a2 front cross member? I know I have to modify mounting wise, but high wise am I good?

This is so sad. The answer to this is literally in the first 15 or so lines on the first f-ing page.


----------



## airkewled_dropout (Dec 22, 2006)

*obd2 in 1990 gti*

I have power with the switch at F1 but when I turn the key nothing happens. I have the alarm plug bypassed conectted with a 15a fuse, but I didn't see a plug for the clutch start up switch. so I have not done anything with that. I also have a number 32 relay in the 3 spot but I read in a respnse from bone saw that it needs to be a 109. I swapped all the relays directly from the vr fuse block over. I also saved the old relays and I don't have a 109 left over that I could of missed. Any clues on where to look next or check Really appreciate the help.


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

109 needs to be in 3. NAPA usually can get them fast, if you have those in CO


----------



## airkewled_dropout (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*

we have napa, but why would i have a 32 in it when it was in my jetta. I literally removed the fuse box out of the totaled car and took it over the to gti and installed each relay one by one. I will try to get a 109 tomorrow otherwise it will wait till monday. Thanks

So i figured out the no cranking problem.







I didn't have the starter single pin plug with a black/red wire attached. so after that the car came to life put as soon as I touched the pedal it died. and after that it wouldn't start. So after chasing wires and rechecking the computer and all the other connections I blew the starter. When i turn the key nothing put a loud click.














So i'm assuming that it is the same as old american starters, that means the solinoid just died. Any input to help.




_Modified by airkewled_dropout at 12:16 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## 8vgtimk2 (Mar 28, 2009)

*corrado*

sorry if this has been covered but there are over 80 odd pages now on this and i would like to know a few things regarding my 12v vr6 swap into my a2.
I am using everything from a corrado engine and box. problem is on the driver side the steering rack and driveshaft is broken. everything is ok on the golf but i want to use the brake system from the corrado. the corrado has got abs but i think i will ditch this unless someone gives me a good enough reason to keep it.
Thing is i want to keep my 4-stud pattern so need to know what to use from the corrado and what to get ie tell me if i am right, keep the calipers and get g60discs and what hubs to get?
or shall i get a driveshaft and steering rack for the corrado and fit everything into the golf?
which is better and not to forget i want to keep it 4-stud whatever setup is better.



» Return to Hybrid/Swap Forum


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: corrado (8vgtimk2)*

should be able to just swap everything over. use a mk3 k-frame and bolts your corrado a-arms up to it and cv-axles and hubs, a corrado is the same thing as a mk2 just a different body


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: corrado (divineVR6)*

K frame from corrado is fine. 10.1 spindles of mk2 gli or any 4 lug mk3. Use corrado calipers and carriers. Get g60 rotors. Everything else from mk2. That's it.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: corrado (bonesaw)*

Almost there


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: corrado (Capt.Dreadz)*

what belt size do i use if i remove my a/c compressor? ...and does it have to be double ribbed??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: corrado (2deepn2dubs)*

single sided. 021 145 933 G


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: corrado (bonesaw)*

is that a vw part number or can i get at napa, kragen, autozone?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: corrado (2deepn2dubs)*

yes vw part number. you should be able to get from any of those places.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Alright so from day 1 my car has not been kicking on the fuel pump relay. without the relay it drives and everything but runs super rich. Bonesaw said I need to change fuse panels, and I finally did that today and no luck. What could be causing this problem? 1995 passat ob1 into a 91 gti.
thanks
ill have a picture of a plug tomorrow for identification also.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

you need a 109 relay.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

would it be able to run if the other 109 relay was bad? or does CU relay only really control power to the fuel pump relay?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

hey guys, in m swap i used a corrado pedal cluster. problem is when i go on the brakes, my brake lights dont work. are there any connections on the pedal itself i need to hook up that i missed?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gozitanvr6)*

Hmmm...I would guess Brake Light Switch?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

the ecu relay gives power to fuse panel.. then ecu gives power to fuel pump relay. makes no sense that itll run without the relay.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok so i got my car to the shop to get all the wiring and what not overlooked, turns out i need a ecu, i dont know if i torched somehow or what but what i want to know is which computer can i use does it have to be an exact match to my number or just a ob2 vr6 ecu? mine is from a 95 b4 passat engine code AAA 
thanks for the help
forgot to mention mine is a manual transmission, ive heard the ecu i need has to be from a manual car as well, fact, or fiction?


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 1:33 PM 4-4-2009_


----------



## pabstmaster16 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

hey guys... so.. i found a crazy deal on a 95 jetta vr... (850 bucks) that is complete and running w/ 90k miles on a new motor/trans and i wanted to do the swap into my 90 gli... would this be a good deal... or should i just save my pennies for a corrado swap..(around 1200 local) i understand i would need the firewall non abs bracket... and the front motor support....could someone post a pic or a link that shows the front motor support... would it be easier to just fabricate if hard to find...? thanks... .awesome info on here btw


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (pabstmaster16)*

I _really_ hate to be rude but everything you need to know is in this thread. You're right about this thread having great info but you obviously didn't go through all the pages cause the questions you have has been asked over a dozen times.
This should apply to people that use this thread for info. If you thinking about doing the swap and in need of info, you MUST read every page. Look at how many pages this thread has. You can't possibly think your question is original.
Please read the whole thing. There is nothing in this thread that has been left out. If Vortex had an award, this thread would win the "Most complete info thread" award.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Amen to that


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

Should match the ecu code. 95 is obd1 though. 
Jetta ain't bad. But need pedal cluster clutch stuff etc. If the motor and trans are decent it's worth it


----------



## pabstmaster16 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

i was asking if it was a good deal... my bad


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sorry its obd 1, im told i can use a ecu with the last letters "BA" "EA" "DJ" the one that came out was "BS"
im not sure whether this is true or not
thanks


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

Im throwing around the idea of getting 5-lug conversion. Will..a mk3 k-frame with mk2 control arms and mk2 steering rack and everything work with the corrado vr spindles? Is it really that easy or am I overlooking it lol...thanksss picked up my motor yesterday


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinGLI)*

To do 5 lug you need mk3 tie rods swatbar control arms axles etc


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_To do 5 lug you need mk3 tie rods swatbar control arms axles etc

So mk3 VR sway, tie rods and control arms? And rotors...blablabla Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DubbinGLI at 2:50 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinGLI)*

you have to use 5 lug spindles control arms sway axles tie rods. Either vr6 corrado or vr6 mk3


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you have to use 5 lug spindles control arms sway axles tie rods. Either vr6 corrado or vr6 mk3 

Thanks. And for the rear do you know if the axle stub is the same for drum and disc or do I need to swap for disc hence..stock drums


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (DubbinGLI)*

She's alive !!!








Thanks Bonez for the second brain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

sweet. got a vid?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (prracer6)*

when i let off the gas and press again my engine hesitates then as i press the pedal more it jumps??? its only with the clutch engaged... could there be a dead spot in my throttlebody? do i need to do a tb adaptation? ...97 obd2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Adapt


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

do i need vag-com or is there another way?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

vag-com


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_She's alive !!!










Sooo clean! Headers are sexyyy


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Adapt

what box or what not do i need to look at to adapt, or process...
I have a vag-com but not efficient with using it as i would like to be


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

Decided Im going to use the mk2 CL cluster that has the clock, with 16v passat speedo cable and aftermarket tach. It is the 16v I can use right? Or is it the g60?










_Modified by FAINFAB at 2:19 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*

need 02a speedo cable g60 corrado or passat 16v


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*

Another born on easter sunday. Thanks to partsguy99, and tons of info submitted by bonesaw and others on this thread thanks alotguys. Hopefully it will be at the ocean city show this year. 
started as this








second day of owning the car








many hours later























thanks again guys.




_Modified by MR.ROCCO at 5:49 PM 8-1-2009_


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Are the auto and o2a different?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (FAINFAB)*

Very much so....


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

First time out the garage in 4 month
































Just need to bleed the brakes and install the o2s and i'm good


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

finally got eveything back together on my swap and started up first try but just idles low and as soon as i hit the gas it stalls. does this sound familiar to anyone? theres not much coolant in ..due to a leaky crackpipe.


----------



## nosti147 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

have a 1992 vw cabriolet 5 speed only 74000 miles. Want to put the passat 6cly in it any input.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (nosti147)*

a cabriolet is not a mk2. nothing really applies.


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

Disregard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Listen to what he says^^^


_Modified by FAINFAB at 7:57 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_a cabriolet is not a mk2. nothing really applies.

Yea, you would have to look at it as a mk1.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_finally got eveything back together on my swap and started up first try but just idles low and as soon as i hit the gas it stalls. does this sound familiar to anyone? 

Sounds like a bad MAF


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_
Sounds like a bad MAF

I agree. I had the same problem with my digi2 8v. Came to find out the intake boot had just come loose lol but it did the same thing.


----------



## fred2217 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (rica_gti)*

Hey what's up, i'm installing a mk3 cluster in my 92 digi, and i have been working on this forever, the whole E2 - D8 jumping what's up with it, I know it's power for the cluster but is it switched or constant? Any advice would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fred2217)*

switched


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

teaser..........
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDcFoXfIgKE


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

I finished my vr swap and i have a few questions
1. what two wirer's do I put together for the starter? 
2. the fuel pump is not kicking on when I turn the key.
3. what and where is the obd port?
thanks for the help.


_Modified by silver-16v at 9:38 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

thick red wires. black connector. stick 15A fuse in it.
FP only kicks on when cranking if obd2.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OK, tryin to put together a check list of whats what for when i do my swap
I plan on using an OBD1 B3 Passat for the donor car..
PARTS LIST
Front Cross members (motor mount half):
- MKII with solid mount & modified bracket
Front Cross members (radiator half):
- B3
K-frame: 
- MKIII
A-arms:
- MKII
Steering rack:
- MKII
Spindles:
- MKII
Axles:
- MKII
Brake Booster Bracket:
- B3 non-ABS 
Brake Booster:
- MKII
Brake Master Cylinder:
- MKIII 22mm
Steering column:
- MKII
Pedal Assembly:
- B3
Clutch master:
- B3
Heater/AC Box:
- MKII
Gas Tank:
- MKII
Accel. Cable:
- B3
Cable Shifter:
- B3
Radiator/Hoses:
- B3 
Cluster:
- MKII
Speedo cable:
- Corrado
How does this list look? am i missing anything? or should i change anything?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

use passat motor front crossmember. what cluster you using? i like to use mk3. id also consider mk3 tank.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

- even with a MKII solid mount and mod'd bracket?

- id like to keep a MKII cluster, as i hate the way a MKIII cluster looks in a MKII dash...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

need to use hockey pucks or poly if you want stiff. you can use mk3 mounts. 
good luck with the overpriced tach adapter.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats the down fall of wanting to keep the MKII cluster, i really cant justify dropping 300$ on the adaptor


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i mk3 cluster can look good if you take the time. it can look halfway decent with very little work. if you keep mk2 cluster also need a passat 16v or corrado g60 speedo cable. another big money part.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yep. thats another deterrent to keeping the MKII cluster...
but if i run a MKIII cluster, id want it to have the correct milage of my car, not the donor car/motor... can a MKIII odometer be reprogrammed? thats my biggest concern with using a MKIII cluster...
and if i run a MKIII cluster, i have to use a MKIII speedo cable right? or can i use a B3 one?

what about radiator fans? do B3 fans work or would i have to change over MKIII fans?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

possibly can be reporgrammed. prob not cheap. mk3 is electric speedo same with b3 and b4 passat.
if you use passat rad. need passat fans. lower passat crossmember and passat upper and lower rad hoses.
if corrado rad. use mk3 fans. mk2 crossmember. can use mk3 upper and lower. or corrado.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

what and where is the obd port?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

Whats the easiest way to wire a rabbit one speed fan switch without using the black cooling fan module? (not sure of the name sorry)


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a picture of where the cruise control line from the pump connects to the engine? I for some reason cannot figure this out..


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

obd port on mk3 is by cig lighter. 
to wire a one speed. get a relay. connect the solid red to the fan switch (sw ign). other side to 85 of relay. 86 of relay to ground. connect 30 to a 30A fuse and then to battery. connect 87 to the fan speed of choice. id maybe choose speed 2. then ground the fan.

haha cruise control. what a pain in the ass.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

yeah it is. But the thing is its all already on the car I just need to figure out where the vac line connects.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

big deal leave the vac line disconnected and it's disabled. Otherwise look in bentley.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubbin95 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

does the vr6 standard tranny come with a clutch cable or is it hydrolic? i just bought a vr but it has an auto. just wondering what im getting into by getting a standard tranny.


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (vdubbin95)*

The vr6 tranny is hydro but you can use the eurovan clutch cable setup. The eurovan setup is pricey though.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbin95)*

haha tryed to answer but got beat to it lol

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vdubbin95 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (MKii12v)*

would i be better off just buying a hydrolic setup? can i even do that? sorry kinda transmission/clutch dumb. all i know is my car has a cable


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbin95)*

do hydro !


----------



## vdubbin95 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (MKii12v)*

alright i will see what i can do. now do you know if i will need a fuel pump from a vr6 and bigger/longer fuel lines?


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (vdubbin95)*

PMed


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (MKii12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKii12v* »_PMed

i can only hope you pm'ed him a link to the first page of this faq.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (The Hater)*

well i could have but i too have gone to the last page and asked a question and been E-beaten so i was nice you can say


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (The Hater)*

for the cable clutch you need actuator special cable and bracket. all overpriced. for hydro need new pedal cluster. non abs bracket master and slave cyl and line. and new brake reservior.
you can use mk2 lines and pump. i prefer mk3 tank and lines. single pump then.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

anyone ever have the problem of tail lights and turns not working after a vr transplant? please let me know
well i should tell yall whats going on too 
when i hit the brakes i got no tail lights but the blinker indicators light up on the dash
when i flip the blinker on i have nothing they dont click flash light up nothing
same with hazard but i have headlights

















_Modified by MKii12v at 9:35 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (MKii12v)*

Hey guys, I have a few questions. I about 98% done with my vr swap in my 92 gti and I have a few problems.
1. Fuel pump is not coming on when I turn the accessories on. 
2. Right turn signal and headlight are not working. 
3. When I turn the key to start it, it does nothing. 
4. I have an A3 cluster and the clock and the mileage is not working (yes, I jumped the two wires).
The car was an automatic before I did the swap.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

the fuel pump only turns on when cranking if obd2. 
check fuses and bulbs.
if obd2 need to bypass clutch interlock and bypass alarm
e2 to d8


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the fuel pump only turns on when cranking if obd2. 
check fuses and bulbs.
if obd2 need to bypass clutch interlock and bypass alarm
e2 to d8

its obd1. I bypassed the two wires for the interlock (green with red stripe, with red with black stripe)
I jumped e2 to d8 and mileage and clock doesn't work


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

check fuses 21 and 22. if fuel pump is not priming jump where the two big terms are and see if pump comes on. then check constant power at pin 54 of ecu. switched at 23. and ground at 1. do you have a 109 relay in position 3?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks again bonesaw. I'm going to try it tonight when I get off work.
Do you think the battery could be so dead that the fuel pump is not kicking on? I'm going to also see what the battery is pushing for volts.
I do have power going to the starter from the clutch interlock.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

all your problems look like dead battery or loose/dirty grounds.


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

Will a VR swaybar will fit on a 2.0 k-frame? and will control arms from a VR match up to a 2.0 k-frame?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so i definitely need a hand here. im wire and plug illiterate...so please give me a hand here!!!! both harness' are from a 97 passat vr6. 
first color is main color second is tracer
brown plug - grey w/ white
black plug - purple w/ white
blue plug - blue w/ white








yellow plug - red w/ blue
black plug - both brown, couldnt find it in the mess







so if anyone can take a guess?








yellow plug - solid green, solid blue
blue plug - red w/ black, brown w/ white
black plug - red w/ black, black w/ brown








yellow plug - grey w/ white
white plug - solid red, black w/ white
white plug - big red w/ white, small red w/ white, solid green, solid yellow, green w/ white (i know where this one goes but the wires that come out of the fuseblock to the plug it needs are f****ing HUGE, whereas most of the ones on the new VR harness are little except for that big red one. is this an issue?)
blue plug - red w/ white, brown w/ white








and please dont tell me i need this...it was wrapped with the windshield wiper harness, yellow plug with a fat ass red w/ black wire.


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*



Crubb3d Rymz said:


> yellow plug - grey w/ white
> white plug - solid red, black w/ white
> white plug - big red w/ white, small red w/ white, solid green, solid yellow, green w/ white (i know where this one goes but the wires that come out of the fuseblock to the plug it needs are f****ing HUGE, whereas most of the ones on the new VR harness are little except for that big red one. is this an issue?)
> blue plug - red w/ white, brown w/ white
> ...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

if you use vr sway you need to use all vr stuff. a 2.0 and vr6 K frame are the same
onto wiring:
brown-obd port plugs to junction
black with purple is for MFA to cluster
blue to W1 for speed cut
yellow goes to Z1
yellow for AC
black with thick red, put 15A fuse in it
blue plugs to fan harness for aux coolant pump
blue to coolant pump. 
white to headlight harness. 
yellow to switched ign. 
weird white nothing.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Al my problems are solved for the most part. I had a dead battery. The fuel kicks on and the cluster works. She's ready to be started this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

Hey Bonez. i got engine #2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

jackpot


----------



## jpautoscope (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Just picked up a 95 GLX Passat for a donor for my 91 Golf GL. What all will swap in? I'd like to swap in as much as possible. VR gurus I need some guidance here.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jpautoscope)*

look at page 1. but really all you need is a mk3 K frame and non ABS bracket.. and leave it 4 lug.


----------



## jpautoscope (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Right on. I wanted to use the 5 lug setup als because the car came with 2pc BBS. Won't work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jpautoscope)*

Not passat


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Again, poeople.....please read the entire thread. I've done so 100x. There is a question that hasn't been answered. 
Can we see some 24v questions.....3.6...3.2.....








Oh and Bonez, engines cleaned, painted, installed & driving.







I broke my ass in for the last 2 days. Its running better then the last one. Thanks a bunch for your 2nd opinion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and 8 valves were bent. Good thing i didn't take that chance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

public announcement to everyone. make sure cams and intermediate sprockets are properly torqued.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

im still having some issues due to the idle. it just idles low and then stalls whenever i press the gas pedal. I have noticed that there are bolts missing that attaches the intake manifold on... i dont know if this could cause this problem or not, i tried to put in the bolts that i had but seems like they are stripped or something?? also there were different lengths for these i dont know if the top bolts are longer than the bottom ones or vise versa. my crank pulley is really lightly rubbing the framerail....i have the lightened one on order but i dont think this would cause this problem unless anyone has had this same issue? Im gonna try swapping the maf from a friends car. is it possible the idle control valve is no good?


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

You most likely have a vacuum leak considering you have holes in your manifold, which is after you MAF. Check an Illistrated Parts Break down to see what/where bolts go, then try again.


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Hello there, I'm presently deployed but have a MKII in Colorado that I need to finish installing a Corrado VR6 into when I get back. Is there anyone I could hit up to help me to get it going so I can drive to Washington? I know this is not really the right place to post, but these great people are the best to be able to help. I appolagize but thank you!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (myksinwa)*

Finally got some pic's. This should serve as motivation for the guys that are in the middle of their swap cause thats what this thread did for me when i was doing the swap.
















In this...


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

So I went to go start the vr for the first time, and it didn't start. I'm getting fuel but no spark. What should i check?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

crank sensor. or coilpack


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

I just realized Bonesaw has been answering questions in this thread for YEARS UPON YEARS!!
what a good job , thumbs up!


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_I just realized Bonesaw has been answering questions in this thread for YEARS UPON YEARS!!
what a good job , thumbs up!


he has answered all my question so far.
thanks for all the help bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

welcome to the masses


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

anyone know of the top of their head which 23mm audi master cylinder (non abs) bolts in to mk2 booster?
I know german autoparts.com has them just dont recal which make and model fit properlly


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

the holes are different size for brake lines. jsut use a 22mm


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

already have a 22mm worked fine with 11" brakes but its been getting spongey ever since I upgraded to 11.3" nd now its hitting the floor.I remember reading about an audi (non abs) 23mm MC that would bolt up


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

So the process has begun. OBD2 VR in a '85 GTI. Using A3 Rad and Fans with the passat 16v rad crossmember to get a nice tuck. Wondering which hoses will fit the best or if I need to make em. Thanks in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (rventoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_already have a 22mm worked fine with 11" brakes but its been getting spongey ever since I upgraded to 11.3" nd now its hitting the floor.I remember reading about an audi (non abs) 23mm MC that would bolt up 

.3 isn't gonna make that much of a difference. I have Audi G60's and i'm using an ATE 22mm and my pedal is comfortably stiff. I've seen people run DE brakes & 22mm MC. I'd bleed the system again or hunt for a *new* MC.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

this is just something i know im overlooking, but havent been able to finf my prob. put a vr in my 91 golf, and cant find the connector for the horn? i got them wired up. but its not working....if anyone can help, i'd apprecate it. thanks


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

Check.......http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

depends on harness. if passat has a 2 pin plug. and then mk2 style harness plugs into it. make sure relay in pos 11 is a 53. and fuse 13 is good. if mk3 it has 2 bigger connectors on headlight harness. also check to make sure wires in steering wheel are connected. do you hear the relay click?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

hey bonesaw, horn is connected at the wheel, and i dont hear clicking when i push it. i have the mk3 harness in there, and both relay and fuse are good.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

hey bonesaw my check engine light doesn't turn on with the key. All the other cluster lights work, its got a bulb in it too.
p.s. I got your uncles stuff. Ill be around thursday for a bit.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

try changing the relay. you should hear it click when you press button on wheel.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone have the pinout for the two connectors on a 95 jetta vr6 cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (prracer6)*

bentley


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.a2resource.com/elec....html


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

So I've been researching VR swaps for months now and I have a few questions:
-I can use the stock MKII front crossmember with a solid VR front mount?
- What's the purpose of changing the brake booster bracket?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stup1d)*

you can buy expensive mount or make one. the other mounts are alot nicer in my opinion. 
you change bracket to prevent clutch master from ripping a hole in your firewall.


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

Could I use donor mk3 vr6 hub/calipers with mk2 100mm axles and then get 4x100 11" rotors?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

theres a fellow on http://www.mk2vr6.com selling solid front mounts for use with your mk2 front cross member, last i talked to him a while back they were something in the ball park of $60-70 shipped from overseas


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fEEDub v.1.0* »_Could I use donor mk3 vr6 hub/calipers with mk2 100mm axles and then get 4x100 11" rotors?


Yes but you will still have to have your hubs drilled to 4x100 because that is what your lug bolts actually thread into.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

the offset is different. do you jsut want bigger brakes and stay 4 lug? get 10.1 spindles and hubs. then get 11" carriers and calipers and rotors. 
10.1 will be fine.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_theres a fellow on http://www.mk2vr6.com selling solid front mounts for use with your mk2 front cross member, last i talked to him a while back they were something in the ball park of $60-70 shipped from overseas

That fell through or is still in the works. Either way it ain't happening. Great buncha people on that site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This thread has been quite.....thats good. Means people are swapping. I have about 700 miles on my swap so far. Drove it the farthest i've driven it since the swap tonight & it runs great!

Time for a 24v (in another body...) & gathering the rest of my turbo parts for the 12v.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

Got my Vr6 in. But i got few connector question. so i figured some out from post on previous page. one was still confusing. anyway.
Blue?
Red?








Brown wire on left. Im thinking it connects on the ground. just want to make sure.








Black single wire connector.








Black connector. seen it before. forgot where it goes tho.








black? the green? It fits on the alternator plug but not sure.








whites I know are f and g connectors. Black?









Thnx

_Modified by prracer6 at 7:41 PM 5-10-2009_

_Modified by prracer6 at 7:42 PM 5-10-2009_

_Modified by prracer6 at 7:43 PM 5-10-2009_

_Modified by prracer6 at 7:45 PM 5-10-2009_


_Modified by prracer6 at 12:21 AM 5-11-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (prracer6)*

blue is for aux coolant pump plugs into fan harness. red needs constant power. plug to 30-30b yellow not needed. jump black with 15A fuse.
yes browns are ground
goes to alternator
O2 and knock
maf and evap
outside temp sensor.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

now that black single wire connector you said goes to the alternator. Which pin does it go on? one was like letter D and other W i believe. saids it on the plastic cover of the alternator. Ima have to make a jumper wire. I dnt have that harness piece from the connector to the alternator


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (prracer6)*

its just for the idiot light


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Im being a pain sry i know. I found on a2 resource how that pins in F connector. I dont see that connector on the alternator and I dnt know what the two pin connector on the alternator connects to. Im stuck, my shopkey aint working either . I figure its to provide power to it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (prracer6)*

it goes from F to near the starter. and then from there to the alternator. its on the power cable for the alternator. all it does is if the alternator is not charging is turn the light on one the dash.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

k so i found the missing link in the horn situation. i forgot to mention that i used a mk3 light harness aswell. anywho...i got the horn working, only problem is that as soon as i turn the ignition on, the horn goes off(even with the relay removed) and unless i turn the key to off or remove the fuse it doesnt stop lol. i made sure ground is connected. i will take pics if it explains the situation better.



_Modified by gozitanvr6 at 1:45 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

they get constant power. and ground thru the steering wheel.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

and the two pin connector?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (prracer6)*

idiot light.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

got it...thanks!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

Im noticing that it wouldnt be a bad idea to label each of the connectors when you pull the harness huh. i know it will be a little hard to label each of the connectors when you pull it from the fuse box, but if i were to label them as i pull them off the motor and what not. I would cut down on some of the confusion huh?


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

just a general inquiry - there was a DIY on how to wire up the mk2 speedometer to a coilpack vr6. I had it saved but have had my computer reformatted since. Just wondering if anyone might know of it or have it saved? I can't seem to find it. Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (gozitanvr6)*

http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...98913


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

alright i got a vr out a 97 passat i pulled the main engine harness and fuse box, its going to be a race car so all i need is it to run! so here is all i have! 
what i need to know is where to put ground and power into the fuse box and after that it "should start" or if my bentley manual for a mk3 vr6 wiring is same as the b4 i think i can figure it out

ok here is whats going on..








these 3 plugs come from the main cluster plug ( assume and from what i've read just mfa bs not needed ? )
































the next 3 plugs are taped together, also in this harness is a purple/white (attached to the purple/white coming from cluster) but the other 2 plugs im not sure where they go 
















and now another group of plugs 
































but these 2 fit but that doesnt mean its right









do i have these right? and i assume the red/yellow i cut i will send in which? 12v constant or 12v switched?

































where should i send power and ground into fuse box at? is my main question


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what SLC means on the Corrado?


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Busted Fox WaGeN* »_alright i got a vr out a 97 passat i pulled the main engine harness and fuse box, its going to be a race car so all i need is it to run! so here is all i have! 
what i need to know is where to put ground and power into the fuse box and after that it "should start" or if my bentley manual for a mk3 vr6 wiring is same as the b4 i think i can figure it out

ok here is whats going on..








these 3 plugs come from the main cluster plug ( assume and from what i've read just mfa bs not needed ? )
































the next 3 plugs are taped together, also in this harness is a purple/white (attached to the purple/white coming from cluster) but the other 2 plugs im not sure where they go 
















and now another group of plugs 
































but these 2 fit but that doesnt mean its right









do i have these right? and i assume the red/yellow i cut i will send in which? 12v constant or 12v switched?

































where should i send power and ground into fuse box at? is my main question


look at pages 93 and 94. there are answers to most of those


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*NO START *

Ok I have a no start. crank but just wont fire up.
I got everything connected on engine side minus o2. got everything inside connected per how it was mentioned. except for these two








the MFA one shouldnt matter to start. The other connecter not really sure what its for. I see that connecter on page 93 but only one wire. The colors on it are grey/white and yellow.
The fuel is a bit old. but the 8v started up right before I took it out.
I shot some WD while some one crank it, still no start. ANY IDEAS?


_Modified by prracer6 at 6:46 AM 5-17-2009_


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_
look at pages 93 and 94. there are answers to most of those


thanks man! and williamsburg is only about an hour from me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (myksinwa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *myksinwa* »_Can anyone tell me what SLC means on the Corrado?

'sport luxury coupe'


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

Whatcha got cooking Ben?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

brown 2 pin with 1 grey wire is for obd port. single blue with blue white goes to W1. purple is MFA. thick wire needs 15A fuse. the cut stuff fuse holders can be removed. everything else is not needed.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_brown 2 pin with 1 grey wire is for obd port. single blue with blue white goes to W1. purple is MFA. thick wire needs 15A fuse. the cut stuff fuse holders can be removed. everything else is not needed.

thanks man!

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Whatcha got cooking Ben?








mk2 gti completly stripped litterly just a shell with 2 seats and a vr sawp, no heat no dash just a cluster zip tied to the column


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haven't hit this thread in quite a while, my project has been sitting for umm lets see 2 years? (and a previous screen name CruiseVW) I finally got a house with a detached 2 car garage! And after I move in and get settled my project will continue which has left cooling and AC systems and wiring. Can't wait to finally (hopefully) materialize this decade long dream of having a mk2 vr lol. Although I have a feeling I'm going to FAIL on the wiring.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_brown 2 pin with 1 grey wire is for obd port. single blue with blue white goes to W1. purple is MFA. thick wire needs 15A fuse. the cut stuff fuse holders can be removed. everything else is not needed.

where else is power needed in the fuse box? im not running an ign switch, gonna have switches and a push button start, need to know where to send power so i can make this work please


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

How would you turn the power on to start it? You'll need the ign. switch.
Edit. I'm almost at 1,000 miles on my swap & she's running mint (thanks again Bonez). Now i'm about to tackle the suspension. New coilovers, Mason-Tech Great Plates, & install lower stress bars.


_Modified by Capt.Dreadz at 11:42 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_How would you turn the power on to start it? You'll need the ign. switch. 

switch panel
nothing a few relays cant handle
send power from the switch panel into the fuse box, just need to know what pins need 12v bat and 12v ign


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

Is B3 passat vr6 k-frame same as all other vr6 k-frames? 
thanks..just wanna use a bigger sway then the 2.0 K frame I got but I wanna double check itll work


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

Changed my mind..ha going to run 4-lug instead of 5-lug abs..


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinGLI)*

ok i didn't want to have to do this, but it don't start








Vr6 swap is from a 1994 passat GLX vr6 5sp. car is a 1990 GLI 2.0 16v 5 sp.
i have all of what's said connected. but im missing a few connectors.
do you have to use the vr6 fuse block? i have the 1990 gli one in there with the 109 and 18 relay in #3 n #4 and the fuel pump relay is now #67 to prime with engine crank
my pc doesn't want to talk to my cam for some reason so im going to leech peoples pics.

*I DON'T have these wires in my harness* 
I know this is starter kill and put a 15amp in it but *this is not in my harness.....*








yellow connector red wire with blue stripe that goes to Z1 *i don't have this in my harness either*








next
My check engine light turns on with ignition. the fuel pump goes like .0001th of a second noise. and i crank it cel stays on. no pump noise and no cranky.
*thick red wire with green stripe was pulled out of socket and red wire with black stripe was taken from single black connector and put in where red/green was/ i think G10??? it's the middle white computer harness.* 
*30a to 30b jumped* 
*red conector with red/yellow put in 30b dual connector.* 


_Modified by 16V VW at 12:15 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Helios12v)*

first i connected the cluster and still no cranky. changed the fuse block to the passat one and no cranky..... ughhhh.
This is what my engine harness looks like 










_Modified by 16V VW at 3:32 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (16V VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V VW* »_first i connected the cluster and still no cranky. changed the fuse block to the passat one and no cranky..... ughhhh.
This is what my engine harness looks like 









_Modified by 16V VW at 3:32 AM 5-19-2009_


Did you connect the green and red wire (the one you have cut) to the red/black wire. You also need to have a 30 amp fuse in between the two.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

yeah 2 posts up i said that was done.
But however
* I DIDN'T JUMP e2 to D8 * 
is that needed to make the swap work? or just the cluster? i have a passat cluster and the time comes on and the miles show up. do i still need to jump it?


_Modified by 16V VW at 12:54 PM 5-19-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

if you arent going to run everytihng id maybe not even use the stock fuse panel


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

connect those two thick wires. need e2 to d8 to give power when ign is on.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you arent going to run everytihng id maybe not even use the stock fuse panel

just bought an ignition wiring harness, it'll just be easier this way


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

i just put new pics up of my problems i've been around elec systems a lil and i worked at this place installing stereos and car remote starters so im familliar with a starterkill system when i see one.
anywho.

i took the fat red/green from F1 and ripped it out and put the solid black single connector red wire with black tracer in the place after taking the black connector off. then i was looking around..... if i put the fat red black on to constant it will crank the starter, if i bypass the starter kill relay it will crank. by taking it from the ignition switch single black and putting the engine side red/black in it. it cranks all day.
now im not sure im getting fuel or spark. i took the fuel pump relay out and jumped it and it cries but there is no fuel at the rail... the gli drove into the garage to get the 16v removed so i don't know why there is not fuel im going to have to dig into that. but im not sure if there's spark i didn't try propane or starting fluid yet.
is there any way to make sure all of my wiring is correct? to assure i will have fuel and spark?
here's how she started out.


































my problem is it doesn't crank this is my wiring so far.
if i jump the starter kill relay "thick red wire with black stripe that goes to F1 into the ignition switch wire from the key" it will crank.
i think there is a problem with fuel although there was no problem when i pulled it in the garage.
























Cluster in operation AND MFA is working YAY. but that doesn't help my car don't run lol










_Modified by 16V VW at 12:41 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (16V VW)*

If cel is on ecu is working. Is the seat belt plugged into door?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

if there's no spark, it maybe your crank sensor. I had the same problem. Do you have spark on any cylin? If the coil pack might be bad. Did you test the ohms?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Thanks for all the help bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have spark now. It was my crank sensor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The engine sounds like its going to start. My oil filter hosing has a crack in it so I was able to fire it up.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

both cars drove into the garage themselves 100% without any manpower. so they functioned ARRGHHH this sucks soo much but im sure it's iddy biddy.

sooo if the CEL works i should have spark. just gotta send some fuel in there. im gonna start putting a mk3 tank in i guess. i wonder how that will be with the passat cluster "the fuel gauge"
Cel supposed to stay on when cranking or go out?


_Modified by 16V VW at 12:23 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (16V VW)*

page 96 for me


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (16V VW)*

Hopefully this helps, i got a backup unit just incase lol
now i gotta drop the tank and put the mk3 tank on YAY. not.








what's the difference in the sending units??? does it matter? 








this is the other










_Modified by 16V VW at 6:28 PM 5-20-2009_


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (16V VW)*

here's a pic of my engine swap and the reason i didn't have fuel was a kink in a line the filter to accumulator









Im trying to go for a factory look vr swap in a mk2 and i think i've almost got it i just need a corrado airbox










_Modified by 16V VW at 8:53 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (16V VW)*

I really don't think that is going to help but I could be wrong.
If the CEL comes on then the ECU is working.
Do you have spark at any clyn?
Do you the fuel lines right?
Does the fuel pump prime?
Have you tried testing the ohms?
Do you have a Bentley?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_I really don't think that is going to help but I could be wrong.
If the CEL comes on then the ECU is working.
Do you have spark at any clyn?
Do you the fuel lines right?
Does the fuel pump prime?
Have you tried testing the ohms?
Do you have a Bentley?

never check for spark
there was a kink in my fuel line
the pumps are all brand new and functioning just had a kink in a hoez
ohms for what?
i have a few bibles.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (16V VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V VW* »_
never check for spark
there was a kink in my fuel line
the pumps are all brand new and functioning just had a kink in a hoez
ohms for what?
i have a few bibles.

Look in the Bentley for the ohm rating for the coil pack, and the crank sensor. Then test them. You need to see if you have spark.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

im sure it does as the engine light is on. and both cars drove into the garage to get torn apart. ill check neway in a few days i have a few 16 hour work shifts now.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (16V VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V VW* »_im sure it does as the engine light is on. and both cars drove into the garage to get torn apart. ill check neway in a few days i have a few 16 hour work shifts now.

My donor drove as while but for some reason I had no spark at all 6 cyln. I had to get a new crank sensor. If the CEL comes on that means ECU has power. That doesn't mean you have spark and fuel.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

ECU not grounding fuel pump relay or 109 ecu relay. can I call that a bad ECU? or is it not getting a signal to do so?


_Modified by prracer6 at 7:10 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_ECU not grounding fuel pump relay or 109 ecu relay. can I call that a bad ECU? or is it not getting a signal to do so?

_Modified by prracer6 at 7:10 PM 5-22-2009_

does the CEL turn on?


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

no cel. im workin with a passt engine harness and a vr6 jetta cluster. so im not sure if its even getting the signal for it. But looking at some wiring. my a2 cluster harness pin 20 goes to U1/8 and the same if it was a passat cluster. which is the wire for CEL.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Update*

Found the the issue. The red and yellow wire I had put to Z1














. Put it to another CORRECT source and she started. With the help of some TB cleaner. I think the fuel is to old. But one question: When you do key on. You should hear the fuel pump right?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Update (prracer6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prracer6* »_Found the the issue. The red and yellow wire I had put to Z1














. Put it to another CORRECT source and she started. With the help of some TB cleaner. I think the fuel is to old. But one question: When you do key on. You should hear the fuel pump right?

Yeah you should hear the fuel pump prime.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Update (silver-16v)*

it's done YAY, man that shizz runs good too


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Update (16V VW)*

Congrats man. Mine should be up and running this next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Update (silver-16v)*

Well when I turn my car to on you do not hear the fuel pumps prime at all. But when I go to start it, it fires right up and idles really rough and low.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Update (JRector)*

obd2 does not prime. only fuel when cranking.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Update (bonesaw)*

my obd1 setup doesn't either. but it runs


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Update (16V VW)*

ahhh right on bone. Thanks man. Another quick question..if the car is off time even a little bit will it idle like crap and when you give it throttle it feels as if it has no power?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Update (JRector)*

if the timing is off the motor is ****ed. maybe try the cam sensor. scan for codes first.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Update (bonesaw)*

the motor sound healthy though. can it not be off even the slightest and still be fine but not run good?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Update (JRector)*

Will a B4 vr6 passat fuel tank work on a mk2?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Update (JRector)*

1 tooth will bend valves. Do comp test. 
B4 tank won't work


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Update (bonesaw)*

alright ill do that and let you know results


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Update (JRector)*

has anyone swapped over the A/C as well?
I dont think that has been discussed too much in this thread.
I know SLC lines work perfect for this, but now complicated is the wiring portion of it?
Ive done a little searching and found out that ill need to move the pressure switch a little and cut and splice the harness from the dash controls to work with the mk3 harness...
Anyone have INFO on this?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Update (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_1 tooth will bend valves. Do comp test. 

I know this first hand. Bonez can tell ya.








Interm. shaft bolt backed out causing the chain to jump. Bent 8 outta 12 valves


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Update (Capt.Dreadz)*

has anyone swapped over the A/C as well?
I dont think that has been discussed too much in this thread.
I know SLC lines work perfect for this, but now complicated is the wiring portion of it?
Ive done a little searching and found out that ill need to move the pressure switch a little and cut and splice the harness from the dash controls to work with the mk3 harness...
Anyone have INFO on this?


----------



## penuts (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: Update (divineVR6)*

thanks


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

I finally got it going, its a 89 gti with a 92 SLC dizzy, lightened flywheel, giac chip, header, p-flow and a 2.5 TT w/flowmaster. Corrado dash going in now. The entire swap is from the SLC, that got rear ended. Hence the only thing I "need" is a plus suspension rear beam. The bay and exterior have all been resprayed w/ 2001 Audi Nimbus Grey. And all the trim and big bumpers, grill, badging etc. etc. is brand new. So basically a restoration with a swap. Heres it running http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrHrf8CFJ3s

I wanted to thank everyone on this thread for all the help. It wouldn't be running without you people. I'm only on pg. 73 and I might still have some questions if I can't figure it out myself. Unfortunately there's alot of dead pics (or its my computer) but this thread is great . There is still alot of work left. Thanks again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (2a2gtis)*

Got an issue. Need vdubers brain power. Ok, my injectors arnt activating. all have good resistance 15.9-16 ohms. all get 12v power. With my power probe, key on the probe shows the grounds as a power.
not a lot of voltage, just like .004 or so. when cranking the probe doesnt show grounding. I use a test light and it barely comes on, 
so its ground some what but it doesnt go bright when cranking. should I check for any input to the ecu or what should I look for? 

_Modified by prracer6 at 9:07 PM 5-30-2009_


_Modified by prracer6 at 9:08 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

couple quick questions.... i have a bentley for a MKIII, but it doesnt cover some of the wiring im working on right now.. i need to borrow a corrado bentley from my buddy this week. but for the time being.... i have 2 questions.....
first off, the motor and all the wiring is from a late 92 passat, so its an OBD1 dizzy motor
heres what im working with. from the main engine plug out to the motor i have....

Reverse switch plug - 3 wires - brown, black, & white/blue
blue temp sensor - 2 wires - blue & brown/green
yellow temp sensor - 4 wires - brown, brown, brown/red, & blue/white
oil pressure switch - 1 wire - green/black
oil pressure switch - 1 wire - blue/black
oil pressure switch - 1 wire - yellow
engine ground - 4 wires - brown/yellow, brown/red, brown/white, & brown
air intake temp sensor (AIT) - 2 wires - brown/grey & red/blue
ISV - 2 wires - red/blue & black/white
TPS - 3 wires - black/grey, grey/white. & brown/green
Injectors - 12 wires - 6 red/blues, grey/yellow, grey/black, grey/blue, grey/red, grey/green, & grey
hall sensor - 3 wires - black/yellow, white/red, & brown/black
and...
I have 1 random plug that sits really close to the main harness twist connector, its a 2 wire plug - brown & red/black. only thing im thinking is it could be for the aux water pump, which is long gone from my motor, the PO ripped it out. it sits right about were the aux water pump would sit.
and i have a random yellow/black wire that runs from the main plug to nothing. its not the black/yellow that goes to the hall sender. the black/yellow that goes to the hall sender runs from the injectors to the sender plug. this one runs from the fuseblock out and just hangs there. its about 2 feet long, roughly 16 gauge.
i didnt get a chance to test each wire yet, but i will tomorrow 


_Modified by steveo27 at 2:46 AM 5-31-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

ok...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

still havent had a chance to test everything out, but heres the one plug im thinking is the aux water pump....


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

I hate to do this..but I can't seem to find the answer. the main list says you can use the front cross member (motor mount half) from a 16V passat.
does that mean I use a 16V motor mount in the front ( I would assume because the mounts are 100% different between the vr6 and the 16V)
and if I am using the 16V mount...will the vr6 bracket bolt to the 16V mount?
thanks for your time guys...an answer one way or the other would be killer.


_Modified by cosmicmkII at 10:10 PM 6-4-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (cosmicmkII)*

You could usevthe mk2 one with the right mount. I'd get vr6 one though


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

anyone else?
anyone running the 16V cross memeber from a passat, with the 16V mount?


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (cosmicmkII)*

im using the vr6 passat crossmember


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re:*

I'm hoping i might get some help with identifing what these wiring harness' are for. There from a 92 SLC -supposedly - I did not remove them from the car(s). My swap has got the essentials plugged in and working, for the most part







Im assuming that these are all option related equipment. All but 1 has the part number tagged on them. I searched but... No Dice 
# 535 971 156








#535 971 627 B








#535 972 235 A(?)








No Part #








I can take better photos if need be, but I was trying to get the plugs and wires in the shot. Thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (2a2gtis)*

Power options. Do yourself favor and place in garbage


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, i traced my wire issue... yellow/black traced from the engine bay back to the fuse block. it splices into a solid black under the hood and that runs to G2/04. the solid black runs from the splice into a relay holder with a jumper in it...
i took this info from A2resource - Knock Control Unit, Oxygen Control Unit, and Throttle Switches (CIS-E), automatic choke and overrun cutoff valve (carb), Heated O2 Sensor (Digijet), Fuel Pump After-Run Control Unit and Crankcase Ventilation Heater (G60) 
the only place i can think or find where it would go is to the the sensor between the valve cover and intake tube. 








number 12

which was removed by the PO and replaced with a straight section of tube


_Modified by steveo27 at 4:09 PM 6-6-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

It's a heating element. Not needed


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

haha thanks bonesaw, yeah i figured they weren't needed. to the parts pile they go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_It's a heating element. Not needed



thats what i figured. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
amazingly, i found it in the MKIII bentley and its the same color wiring on the PCV heater. 
same with the aux water pump. now the next question is can i just pull out all the aux water pump wiring and be fine, or will it cause the coolant light to blink or something stupid like that?


_Modified by steveo27 at 3:12 AM 6-7-2009_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Steve, 
You can just cut it. What makes the light blink is the plug on the coolant res. Connect the 2 coolant res. wires together will stop the light from blinking. I cut mine down to the fuse box & connected them there.
My Aux. WP, ISV, & SAI vlave plugs are all cut at the plug, labeled & wrapped along with the rest of the harness. This way if i need these things, i have access to them

FTW, My recipe to a successful VR swap.
A2resource
RubJonny's fusebox list 
Bentley
Bonez


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks dreadz








thats the plan


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so screw the brake lines that need to be fixed...







motor gets dropped in thursday maybe, if not sunday. gotta get something done to get myself motivated again


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

I have only 2 issues with my swap. Nothing related to the engine that stuff went pretty well. I have an 86 gti with a VR from a 97 GLX. I am running the entire MKIII wire harness and just need a few loose ends figured out. I don't have windshield wipers and I don't have rear running lights. I have reverse, brake, turns, and hazards. What am I missing? It looks like there are only 3 wires that are not being used and I am guessing that the thick solid brown wires on the ce1 harness are for the running lights, but no idea where they need to be tapped into in order to work


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

brown is ground. where does this wire trace to?


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I figured brown was ground, but what am i suppose to run to the tails to get my running lights? I am pretty sure the other wires are tapped for the lighting. Is there a wire on the mkIII harness that needs to be grounded? Or is it something up by the fuse box that needs to be grounded that I missed?


_Modified by trbowgn at 12:30 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

theres a ground in the trunk that needs grounded for the lights to work, is that hooked up?


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Yes. The ground wires for the tail lights is still grounded to the body on the drivers side. If I am remembering correctly there are a total of 3 brown wires that are all at the same grounding point



_Modified by trbowgn at 12:33 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (trbowgn)*

check fuses. on mk2 and ce2 they call share same ground ..if the car wasnt converted to ce2 the wiring is all hacked up anyway.


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I have the mkIII harness running to the back of the car and before I solder the wires I am using a wire tap to temporarily test everything. The wiring for the tail lights is still ce1 cuz the car is an 86. I have put on about 1200 miles on the car. Sucks I can only drive it while its daytime and clear



_Modified by trbowgn at 12:42 AM 6-9-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (trbowgn)*

read the bentleys. most colors match but not all. defrost and reverse lights are differnet.


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (cosmicmkII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmicmkII* »_anyone else?
anyone running the 16V cross memeber from a passat, with the 16V mount?

for future reference..this works just fine.
I am using a 16V passat front cross member, with the matching front mount. fits like a glove.


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

What is the limitation of the DIGI 2 fuel pump when running a mk2Vr.
I know most people say "swap the entire tank" but those people still running the digi2 pump, is it adequate?


----------



## KAub (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

I just bought an 87 gti with a vr swap. It also has a mk3 dash. I noticed that there is a lot of vertical play in the steering column. 
Is there supposed to be another bracket to support the column besides where it bolts to the dash under the cluster? Or can this be attributed to a "worn-out" steering rack?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (KAub)*

the dash swap is what contrubutes to it. its jsut not supported well.


----------



## KAub (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

so i would have to fabricate my own support if i wanted to eliminate the play?


----------



## einarborg (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok I know you are going to say searsh, but going thrue 97 pages, I just dont have the time.
The car the swap is going into:
VW Golf GT
1800cc CARB
Stick shift
1991 model
The doner Car:
Passat VR6 
1995 model
Automatic
As I live in Iceland ther are just about 10 vr6 engines in the hole country and I just got offerd a VR6 passat and all the parts I want from the car... 
I dont have the money to go for a 5speed from cus I need to get the tranny from Germany or the US if I want one, so I´m going for the VR6 auto swap... I know it has bin done, now all I need to know is the diffrens in parts I need to use
And yes I know the power in the stick swap is more and Beter then the Auto but I want a D. Driver of comfort
And do the Carbs in my car make some diffrens in stuff I need for the swap as well
And last but not least, I´m SO SORRY for my gramer And thanck for any and all input


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (einarborg)*

You might be able to use 100mm axles. Do you have any 4 Cyl passats there. They have 02a and most of the stuff you need. Would need to change bellhousing.


----------



## einarborg (Apr 22, 2009)

No they are so limeted in number I cant get my hands on one...


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

How much difference is there in the automatic VR6 harness and a standard trans harness? I found a really clean example in the local yard, but its an automatic passat.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*

engine harness is basically the same.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

My vr swap is all done, but I still need to bleed the the master cly.
How do you bleed the master cly?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_My vr swap is all done, but I still need to bleed the the master cly.
How do you bleed the master cly?

there are bleeder screws on the slave and master cylinders. bleed them just like brakes.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

couple quick questions....
im deleting all the EVAP crap. i removed the harness and the sensor, plugged the TB, and removed the charcoal canister... whats the best bet to do with the breather line that runs from the tank to the canister? just vent it under the car? should i put some sort of breather filter on it?
and my ignition coil for my dizzy, i relocated it from the firewall to under the manifold like the coilpack guys do, should i run a ground strap to it or is the ground in the harness enough? i know when its on the firewall, there is a ground strap that runs to the mounting bolts...


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Are there any pictures/writeup for cutting down the rear mount to make a 2.0 MK3 subframe work? I found that I need to cut 20mm from Mk2VR6, but the thread there was missing all the pictures. Is it the subframe I need to cut, or the mount itself?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the mount itself


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*

where did you get 20mm from? I usually just cut them down about 1/2" (about 13mm) but i'm curious to know where the 20mm number came from.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (The Hater)*

20mm came from another site, http://www.mk2vr6.com, he mentioned it in his post.
it is said to cut down about 20mm off the mount and the metal part in the middle of the mount as well.
the pics on that thread on the site are dead though


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_20mm came from another site, http://www.mk2vr6.com, he mentioned it in his post.
it is said to cut down about 20mm off the mount and the metal part in the middle of the mount as well.
the pics on that thread on the site are dead though

I noticed that he said 15-20mm when i just checked. I personally think 20mm is too much...but to each his own. also, i dont cut the metal rod inside at all like he suggests, the thread inside doesnt' go all the way through. Take the cut piece (13mm) off the big part of the rubber mount, move this small piece now to the opposite side to take up the extra space so the mount still bolts using all the threading possible.


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_where did you get 20mm from? I usually just cut them down about 1/2" (about 13mm) but i'm curious to know where the 20mm number came from. 

That is the number floating around MK2VR6.com..


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*wont start*

Ok ive done my swap. now it just wont start. So heres the thing. I throw some carb cleaner in, she starts and runs smooth. But no carb fluid and she just cranks all day. Injectors are getting 12v. I probed the injector plug for ground and she has alittle. last time i jumped across it with a test light she came on dime and she didnt pulse when cranking. I put another Ecu in and she at first started for a sec than died. than just cranks all day after that. Can any one give some clues on what to look into? what should I check.....etc etc please help


_Modified by prracer6 at 8:57 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok.. started diggin into the fuse block tonite... 
got a coupla questions now...
obviously i have the 3 main engine plugs - F, G1, & G2, - the wiper plug - S, - & the other single and double wire plugs comin from the engine harness..

The wiring is from a mid 92 B3. KEEP IN MIND I AM KEEPING ALL THE MFA STUFF. 
i did the research and found out what the smaller plugs coming off the engine harness are, but i couldnt find any info on if everything stays the same if i plan on keeping the MFA stuff...

----








yellow/red - 12v constant to ECU, what pin does this get tapped into? 30B?
----








this is for the OBD port correct? where is the OBD port located in a B3? under the center console?
----








what does this one do? it isnt needed is it?
---







/
jump with a 15amp fuse?

----








this is part of the VSS and it runs to the gauge cluster harness right?
----









runs to W/01 correct?
----









not needed is it?
----
then i have 2 relays..









#53. what does it do? 
----
and this relay holder with just a jumper in it..
















the black wire doesnt do anything and the jumper just connects the red/black to the red/white. can i just splice the red/black and red/white together and just eliminate the whole relay holder
----
I am planning on using an OBD1 cluster from an A3. To power the cluster, i need to jump D/08 to E/02 right? or is it D/11 to E/02? A2resource is giving to options here. D/08 is shown as cluster power for an A3, while D/11 is shown as cluster power for Corrado, Passat, & all other models. im not sure whats to do since everything is coming from a B3 while the cluster is from an A3...
----
im not sure on which pin the exciter wire comes from - A2/01 or F/03? i have both wires in my harness. the car is a '92 so i am going to guess i use A2/01 since F/03 is the exciter wire on '95 & up vehicles.
----
and finally....
the switched power to the starter - F/01 - it runs to a relay under the dash then out to the starter, i can bypass the relay and just run F/01 straight to the starter right? just add a 30amp fuse inline right?

thanks











_Modified by steveo27 at 1:18 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_ok.. started diggin into the fuse block tonite... 
got a coupla questions now...
obviously i have the 3 main engine plugs - F, G1, & G2, - the wiper plug - S, - & the other single and double wire plugs comin from the engine harness..

The wiring is from a mid 92 B3. KEEP IN MIND I AM KEEPING ALL THE MFA STUFF. 
i did the research and found out what the smaller plugs coming off the engine harness are, but i couldnt find any info on if everything stays the same if i plan on keeping the MFA stuff...

----








yellow/red - 12v constant to ECU, what pin does this get tapped into? 30B?*
plug to 30-30b jump*
----








this is for the OBD port correct? where is the OBD port located in a B3? under the center console?
*i usually leave dangling under dash. it goes to a junction block so other data lines can be connected. could splice in.*
----








what does this one do? it isnt needed is it?
*AC*
---







/
jump with a 15amp fuse?
* if its 2 wires then jump. if its not then connect to F1.*
----








this is part of the VSS and it runs to the gauge cluster harness right?
*MFA*
----









runs to W/01 correct?
*yup*
----









not needed is it?*
Aux water pump*
----
then i have 2 relays..









#53. what does it do? *
heated 02 relay*
----
and this relay holder with just a jumper in it..
















the black wire doesnt do anything and the jumper just connects the red/black to the red/white. can i just splice the red/black and red/white together and just eliminate the whole relay holder
----
I am planning on using an OBD1 cluster from an A3. To power the cluster, i need to jump D/08 to E/02 right? or is it D/11 to E/02? A2resource is giving to options here. D/08 is shown as cluster power for an A3, while D/11 is shown as cluster power for Corrado, Passat, & all other models. im not sure whats to do since everything is coming from a B3 while the cluster is from an A3...
*E2 to D8*
----
im not sure on which pin the exciter wire comes from - A2/01 or F/03? i have both wires in my harness. the car is a '92 so i am going to guess i use A2/01 since F/03 is the exciter wire on '95 & up vehicles.
*f3 but there is no such thing as an exciter wire for aba vr6. all it does is trigger idiot light.*
----
and finally....
the switched power to the starter - F/01 - it runs to a relay under the dash then out to the starter, i can bypass the relay and just run F/01 straight to the starter right? just add a 30amp fuse inline right?
*to bypass this i use mk3 or passat ign stalk harness and stalks.
*
thanks








_Modified by steveo27 at 1:18 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome. thanks...
i plan on using the B3 MFA stalks, so i should swap in the harnesses from H1, H2, J, & V correct? 
----
Do i use pin Z1 for the swap? or do the injectors draw power from somewhere else?
----
ok.. i asked about the black plug with the red/black thick wire that goes to the starter.. its a single, so i run it to F/01 correct? do i need to add a 30amp fuse? 
----
what about the other relay plug with the jumper. can i just splice the 2 wires and get rid of the jumper and the holder to clean everything up?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

that last one with the jumper is how i have mine 98 jetta set up now. it looks exactly like the jumper i used for my Euro switch for my fogs.
i had to use that jumper so that my fogs will come on W/O the DRLs


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

yeah id use b3 ign harness.
z1 is not used on obd1.
dont need a fuse, only use fuse cause its easier than crimping or soldering wires together.
you could get rid not sure what relay is for.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_20mm came from another site, http://www.mk2vr6.com, he mentioned it in his post.
it is said to cut down about 20mm off the mount and the metal part in the middle of the mount as well.

I didn't have to cut down my mounts







It it depends on the subframes you use. I'm using a mk3 rear & rado front which sits my engine perfectly


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

Subframes are all the same. Depends on mounts and whether new or used.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

HELP NEEDED BONESAW
My swap starts and holds an idle but when its running it sounds like the timing is off. But I know its not. Could the CPS be bad?


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Subframes are all the same. Depends on mounts and whether new or used. 

I thought the Mk3 2.0 Subframe was a bit taller in the rear motor mount and that is the need for cutting the rubber mount to level out the Motor??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

could be. scan for codes.
the subframes are all the same. the mounts are different. the corrado vr6 one does not have the spot for the weight thats it.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok im a total noob with wiring and my swap isnt going anywhere because of it.. should i bother trying it or find someone to do it. i dont know of anyone that would wanna do that around here. even for $. i would be able to figure it out but just dont even know where to start. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Diehardmk2)*

PM sent


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. quick question.. i ant to run a MKII motor mount cross member &a MKII solid mount... can i ran a MKII motor mount bracket on the VR and make everything work? or do i have to cut/weld the VR mount to work?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

You can run the mk2 front motor mount subframe if you use a vibratechnics mount designed for an a2 vr6. Its very pricey though. You still need to use the vr6 engine mount bracket. Years ago another company made a similar mount. It may have been momentum in canada, its been a few years since I have seen it though.
if you remachined a solid front a2 mount you could also use one. Its been done before. In the end it seems easiest to just use a passat or corrado front crossmember. A junkyard wont charge you much for it.
I am running a passat front engine subframe with the a2 radiator subframe and a corrado rad. It fits perfect.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*

Will a vr start and idle if the timing is off?
If so how do you check the timing on a coil-pack motor?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

head and bottom end are timed.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I finished my swap and it runs great. But I have to pull the engine back out. Because there's alot of noise coming from the bell-hosing area








Thanks for answer all my questions Bonesaw, you were a big help.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i got a ****ton of questions...trying to figure out the cooling system harness. im using a 97 passat harness with passat rad and fans. for some reason i dont have the plug on either harness' (stock mk2 and passat) that plugs into the driver side right below the plastic coolant flange. i assume its needed...so what exactly do i do? its a square plug witht he corners rounded off, looks to have 4 prongs. pics and more questions tomorrow










_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 9:08 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_i got a ****ton of questions...trying to figure out the cooling system harness. im using a 97 passat harness with passat rad and fans. for some reason i dont have the plug on either harness' (stock mk2 and passat) that plugs into the driver side right below the plastic coolant flange. i assume its needed...so what exactly do i do? its a square plug witht he corners rounded off, looks to have 4 prongs. pics and more questions tomorrow









_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 9:08 AM 6-28-2009_

I just wired a rabbit two prong fan switch.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_
I just wired a rabbit two prong fan switch.

can you elaborate a little bit? im not fond with mk1s at all OR wiring harness' at all. sorry for my noobness


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

you need to get a rabbit fan switch. Run a hot wire to one prong and the other prong run it to your positive on you fan wiring and ground out the fan. IM me if you have any questions.


----------



## hr622 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

im sure this has been asked at one point in this thread( i just figured this may be quicker)... but i was told the mk2 8v k frame is the same as the mk3 aba k frame... is this true?


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hr622)*

need help quick.. can i use mk2 coilovers if im going with the pasat 5 lug conversion?? thanks as i got a good deal on some...


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubwardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubwardo* »_need help quick.. can i use mk2 coilovers if im going with the pasat 5 lug conversion?? thanks as i got a good deal on some...

yes afaik. and no, mk2 and mk3 k frames are different.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

question.. is a 96 gti vr plug and play on a ce2 fuse block???


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for the most part yes. mk3s have ce2 as well


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

sweet and will the pedal cluster bolt in?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

need a passat/corrado pedal cluster. 90+ fuse panels are all the same.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_need a passat/corrado pedal cluster. 90+ fuse panels are all the same.

youll also need a passat or corrado vr6 front crossmember


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

the gti one doesnt work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

Nope


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_the gti one doesnt work?

read the first post itll clear all your questions up


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

quick question. i plan on using a Corrado radiator my buddy has for me, not sure if its a G60 or a VR6 piece. i havent picked it up yet.. regardless, i need to figure out what front X member to use. i know the list says to use one from a Corrado, but i dont have access to any. what is my next best bet? 
i have a B3 VR6 front X member and a MKII front X member, i have access to a 16V B3 X member and a MKIII front X member, both 8v and 12v. 

I am running small bumpers i can recall i read somewhere one of the X members DOES NOT work with small bumpers. 
what would be my next best choice to run besides a Corrado X member? and wouldnt the main difference 
between all of them just be where the "pins" from the radiator mounts to the X member?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

b3 vr6 should work, just have to trim the front a lil, the tow hook and what not


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool, thats what i was hopin to hear








hopefully i can scoop it up within the next week and get it fitted to the B3 X member


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

or buy this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_or buy this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW

That price is insane!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt.Dreadz)*

use passat vr6 or corrado vr6 front motor crossmember. reuse the mk2 rad crossmember


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_use passat vr6 or corrado vr6 front motor crossmember. reuse the mk2 rad crossmember


cool. just drill new holes for the mounting pegs?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i think one lines up.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sounds good to me, ill have to do some measuring once i pick up the rad


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

so getting back into my project I haven't really thought about what I will do for fuel, here is my situation.
I have a 92 Golf GL. What should I use as far as a fuel pump, gas tank, etc. 
I also do not recall what fuel line is what in the engine bay, one is a feed and other is a return correct? Not sure which one goes where or what hoses to use to get them to connect nicely cuz the stock A2 ones are not going to hook up to the VR fuel rail. 
I'd really like to NOT have to change the gas tank if possible. I have future plans for FI if that changes anything, but to start I just want to drive this car again.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what cluster are you planning on running?
match the tank to the cluster. im using a MKIII cluster and i plan on running a MKIII tank.
fuel pump - ive heard a digi pump will work, but upgrade to either an aftermarket one or one from a VR6 car.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_b3 vr6 should work, just have to trim the front a lil, the tow hook and what not

if you go this route steve, ill snap pics of how much i chopped off for you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

mk3 tank and lines all the way. no more accumulator. no more main and transfer pump. gas gauge will read accurately. bigger tank.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would like to run the mk3 cluster.
thanks guys. are they cheap enough new ya think or just scrounge up a used one? 
Oh and will I have to replace the lines from tank right up to the front?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_ I would like to run the mk3 cluster.
thanks guys. are they cheap enough new ya think or just scrounge up a used one? 
Oh and will I have to replace the lines from tank right up to the front? 

get the whole thing from a mk3. 
Tank, filter, lines. Also get the connector with some wire lead from the mk3 fuel pump plug at top of tank.
use the rubber fuel lines that come from the vr fuel rail to connect up to the hard plastic lines from the mk3 in the engine bay. 


_Modified by The Hater at 3:05 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*

So taday I started mocking up my harness and I have a few questions now...








This coolant sensor does not have a connector anywhere in my harness. Can I leave it or delete it?
Secondly, there is a green connector next to the MAF connector. I'm guessing it's for an intake temperature? Can I also delete that without any problems? 
Last, The harness for my coil is cut and the guy I got the motor from bought a repair kit from VW that came with the clip and 3 large wires; does anyone have a picture if the wires in the correct order or can tell me what order they go in. I don't have a Bentley. BTW it's OBD1.
Thanks!!


_Modified by stup1d at 3:33 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that coolant sensor is for the AC. if you plan on keepin AC, you need the sensor/harness. if not. ditch it. 
pics of said connector?
the coil has 3 wires. take this pic and flip it 90* counter clockwise.








brown, red/black, and black. if you are holding the coil in your hand the same way it would be mounted on the firewall, the left wire is brown, the middle wire is red/black, and the right wire is black
and chris, if you could snap a pic or 2, id appreciate it. you are running B3/B4 X member and B3/B4 radiator right?


_Modified by steveo27 at 4:35 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stup1d)*

that brown is on fan harness. for ac and aux coolant pump. 
green is for evap by maf.
coil should be 1 + 2 sig 3 ground.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

the b3/b4 rad crossmember drops the rad real low and lets you use passat rad but need to trim tow hook. and make mounts up top.
corrado rad on mk2 crossmember, might need to drill one hole. but mounts up top. can use mk3 hoses.


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Sorry if I wasn't elaborate but I have a coilpack motor not a distrubutor motor. The harness repair kit came with 3 wires but the connctor was correct and has 5 spots. I also forgot to mention that the wires that came in the repair kit are all the same color,yellow. So I have no clue which wire goes where.


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
and chris, if you could snap a pic or 2, id appreciate it. you are running B3/B4 X member and B3/B4 radiator right?

_Modified by steveo27 at 4:35 PM 7-8-2009_

If you were meaning me, I'm running the B3 x member with the A2 radiator support with a Corrado radiator.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

other chris - crubbed rimz


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
get the whole thing from a mk3. 
Tank, filter, lines. Also get the connector with some wire lead from the mk3 fuel pump plug at top of tank.
use the rubber fuel lines that come from the vr fuel rail to connect up to the hard plastic lines from the mk3 in the engine bay. 

_Modified by The Hater at 3:05 PM 7-8-2009_

thanks


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get brand new drip rails for a 89 jetta coupe. Can even trade for brand new golf driprails. Let me know. IM me


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_other chris - crubbed rimz









ill get some pics today...ill be working on it sometime later in the afternoon


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (engai69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *engai69* »_Anyone know where I can get brand new drip rails for a 89 jetta coupe. Can even trade for brand new golf driprails. Let me know. IM me

unfortunately, i dont think the jetta coupe drip rails are available anymore. you need to buy the 4 door jetta drip rails and then cut them to fit. Good luck, I think they are like 150/side last i checked. This is the reason i sold my coupe.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (The Hater)*

I got my vr on the road, and she runs and drives great. But my speedo isn't working, do you guys have any ideas? Every thing else works on the cluster.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

check voltage across pins 1 and 3. if nothing check black wire to ground, and brown to + to see if wire is broken


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Are all VR6 fuel pumps the same? I'm thinking of using a 2 liter tank and dropping in a fuel pump from a Passat. Does anyone know if this will work?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

thanks again bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

passat mk3 2.0 and vr pumps are all the same.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. another question. i saw some pics of how a passat VR6 X member sits with a passat radiator. will a 16v B3 front X member pull the radiator up higher compared to the VR piece?
heres a passat VR6 X member & radiator.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i would like to pull the radiator up about 2-3" to fill the gap...
i was also kicking around the idea of welding tabs off the engine X member and using to locate the radiator and completely eliminating the radiator X member
thanks for the pics chris


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Help!!*

I need to see someones pinout of the F, G1 and G2 connectors. From a Passat GlX obd1 more than anything. I know I can get it from a2source, but i just need to make sure.
page 100 ownage


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Help!! (prracer6)*

what do you do about the engine hitting the hood? All mounts are new.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Help!! (silver-16v)*

trim back mount 1/2"


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Help!! (bonesaw)*

what part bonesaw, the mount itself or the k-frame?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Help!! (silver-16v)*

the rear mount itself, not the k-frame


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Help!! (divineVR6)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Help!! (silver-16v)*

Back to the A/C question i had asked a while back..
NOW i have picked up a Dash harness for the A/C controls from a 92 Corrado SLC VR.
with this harness it should be a plug and play set-up now correct?

I had printed this whole thread out to read once in a while instead of having go back through this thing..
I noticed at the beginning that i missed the first time
BRAKE BOOSTER
Im taking the ABS off, i scooped up a 22mm non-abs brake master cylinder, but is that compatible with my my booster that currently hooked up to ABS. I havent pulled it all apart yet to i cant look myself to see if there are any differences


_Modified by divineVR6 at 12:52 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_ok. another question. i saw some pics of how a passat VR6 X member sits with a passat radiator. will a 16v B3 front X member pull the radiator up higher compared to the VR piece?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Help!! (divineVR6)*

call 1800 ve parts and get corrado g60 non abs booster with bracket.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Help!! (dubbinmk2)*

i already have the correct bracket. im talking about an ABS booster working properly with a non-ABS master cylinder.
on the first page it doesnt mention anything about them being compatible


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Help!! (divineVR6)*

will a engine not start if the fuel filter is clogged?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Help!! (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_will a engine not start if the fuel filter is clogged?


there is a test port on the fuel rail to see if youre getting fuel. try that if youre not sure.


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Help!! (The Hater)*

alrightguys i need some help! i recently rewired my vr and can not for the life of me figure out were thses wires go...they are the only wires i need to coneect they areapart of the cluster harness....just wondering if there the MFA wires because it did work.
everything else in the car works except my gauge cluster. any help as to were these wires go will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Help!! (95vr6dub)*

is it bad to run without an O2 sensor and a front knock sensor?
The motor seems to run really good.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *95vr6dub* »_











single purple w/ black plug run the cluster harness, its for the MFA
also, is D/08 jumped to E/02?


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

hey anyone know real quick if a mk2 water pump and power steering pump will work on a vr??


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

water pump - no


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_water pump - no

Even if I switched pulleys?? Cause I was told its the same up through 1998..


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinGLI)*

the 4 cylinder water pump is the same up to 98 for golfs/jettas and 02 for cabrios.
The vr6 water pump was the same from 92 til 02/03 when the 24v came out.


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

I was told to post this here I hope you guys can help
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4477411


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_the 4 cylinder water pump is the same up to 98 for golfs/jettas and 02 for cabrios.
The vr6 water pump was the same from 92 til 02/03 when the 24v came out.

Oh..kk thanks..power steering pump???


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinGLI)*

Power steering pumps are different betwwen mk2 and mk3 4cylinders. 
12v vr6 pumps are the same between corrado/mk3/b3/b4 cars.
You can use a mk2 8v pump and high pressure line on a vr6 motor. I have a vr6 pump and my stock 16v p/s line threads right into it, eliminating the need to use the vr6 p/s line. Although the vr6 line fits a litle better and has that nice banjo bolt instead of that thread in fitting.


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*

Sweet thanks for the help! All i need is a water pump..hmmm


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinGLI)*

whats a normal water temp for a vr?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

straight up.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

quick fan question....
im running 2 10" pushers and a non AC MKII harness. the fans i picked up are only single speed. stock fan is a 2 speed. which signal feed should i tap into on the fan switch to power the fans? the low temp or the high temp? id imagine the low temp correct?
or i was doin some research, i could run a fan switch for a non AC car since its only a 2 pin plug and just run it that way.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

run a rabbit fan switch, 1 speed or tie high and low together.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_run a rabbit fan switch, 1 speed or tie high and low together.

that's what I did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif works great
is there any difference between a front and rear knock sensor?
Can you use both on the front or the rear?




_Modified by silver-16v at 8:22 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

OK, HERE GOES....
my mk2 gti was obd2 vr6...i blew the motor....i recently purchased a vr out of a passat super cheap...BUT its a distrubuter motor...its complete from top to bottom....i have the harness with the motor...

my qeustion is do i need to splice anything or do anything to this harss to make it work?? as i said befor the car was wired all mk3 obd2 vr stuff...thanks!


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

You can use the dizzy motor with the obd2 stuff if you swap over a few components from your blown motor. You would be taking a few steps backward by going to a distributor setup, imho.

If you wanna stay obd2 you need to reuse your exisiting cat and downpipe so you have both 02 sensors. You need to swap your coilpack upper timing cover to the dizzy motor as well as the cam gears and the magnet for the cam position sensor, and the sensor itself. You have to reuse your obd2 maf also. 
Thats pretty much it, much easier than rewiring the car to dizzy obd1 and having to deal with isv and egr (if equipped). Distributors are expensive and the cam sensor is built into them and the maf's are different than all the other cars and pricey too...


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

i've got a no spark issue going on with my swap. plenty of fuel nothing to burn it really
92 gti
obd1 12v
obd1 harness
d->e jumper made
gauge cluster and everything works car cranks and cranks and cranks but won't start. i checked the coil pack plug and i'm getting 12v between 1+5 and it seems as though i'm getting one pulse to the plugs then nothing else. i checked the crank position sensor and also swapped it out with a known good one. and no change. i've got some wires behind the fuse block that don't seem to have a home so i took some pics.
































on this one i matched the color of the plug but the wires don't match in color is that an issue?








































any help at this point in time would be appreciated. as i'm going to start pulling my hair out soon.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

109 relay in position 3.


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I just picked up a 95 vrt gti and wanted to swap everything into my mk2 gti. So I was wondering if and what other parts i would need to do this swap I would really appreciate the help thanks


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

read the very first post in this thread


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Ok, i have a on going weird problem. I completed my OBDII VR swap about two years ago, did everything myself including rewrapping the harness. I have everything factory except for autotech 262s and a 42dd test pipe. SAI and the works. Problem is.....
At cold starts the car barely starts and stumbles for about 5-10 seconds on start, then idles 1200rpm and settles down to 900-1000 after a couple of seconds. Hot starts are fine. I tried, scanning it, (no code except cat bank efficiency), ecus, chips, MAF sensors, replaced water temp sensor, dont know where else to go.......................


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*

it could be in your throttle body.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

What's eeryone using for the hose that runs from the brake fluid resevoir to the clutch master cylinder? Does anyone know what type of hose is used on a stock car? I'm kind of at a loss since I want something to throw on real quick.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

any rubber hose. forget the size. maybe 5/16 VW uses some braided stuff


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats good to know for sure...it doesnt have to be any sort of special hose? just a rubber hose and thats it? i wouldve thought id need something stronger, sounds good to me


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

it takes fluid from the brake reservior once and then almost never takes it after its bled.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

swapping obd2 passat vr6 into 87 jetta, ce-2 swap, is it easier to swap the whole car or splice? if so will ce-2 wiring plug into the ce-1 parts like column, taillights etc..?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thank you bonesaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just to keep you updated, going to hit up a JY in hopes of collecting all the stuff i need to get it going...as soon as i got the money and after i install everything ill let you know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
to answer the question above...you might as well ust upgrade to CE2. itll make everything a hell of a lot easier. and no, none of the existing plugs in your car will plug into the ce2 fuseblock. gotta source a full ce2 harness


_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 5:51 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_swapping obd2 passat vr6 into 87 jetta, ce-2 swap, is it easier to swap the whole car or splice? if so will ce-2 wiring plug into the ce-1 parts like column, taillights etc..?

I'd prefer to convert the entire car to CE2. I think it would be easier to find a CE2 mk2 in a j-yard and grab all the interior wiring, brake light wiring, fuel pump wiring and make everything plug and play. Just my .02 though, I lucked out and my car was a 90


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*

on the front motor mount is there anything that goes below the mount?
there's three studs on the bottom of the sub-frame.
the front of my motor seems to move alot (all the mounts are new)


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its only a plate cover type thing.,..i dont think it does much of anything.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_its only a plate cover type thing.,..i don't think it does much of anything.

Thank you. Do you have any idea why the motor moves so damn much? I can move it by hand really easy.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

all bolts tight?



_Modified by -(Dubslinger)- at 6:32 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_all bolts tight?
_Modified by -(Dubslinger)- at 6:25 AM 7-22-2009_

All tight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

hmmmm.


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

There is a hockey puck type mount that is bolted from the bottom with an 8mm hex and retained with a washer as well. You definitely need this mount and this is why your engine is moving around so much. Get one installed before you drive the car, otherwise you'll be banging the intake manifold off the underside of the hood.


----------



## draggin (Mar 6, 2007)

ok i did some searching and came up with nothing. i just swaped a 98 obd2 vr6 in my 91 jetta problem is when u go to turn the key to the run position thats where it starts and when in the start position it dose nothing can i have something backwards i went though the wires and everything seems fine unless im missing something. any help would be great.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (draggin)*

question...will the 96 obd2 front harness and fuse box work with the inside harness on my 90 2dr?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (-(Dubslinger)-)*

yes


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

SHWING! thnx


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Grabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grabbit* »_
I'd prefer to convert the entire car to CE2. I think it would be easier to find a CE2 mk2 in a j-yard and grab all the interior wiring, brake light wiring, fuel pump wiring and make everything plug and play. Just my .02 though, I lucked out and my car was a 90
yeah thats what i figured so i got all the wiring from a 91 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone have a obd2 passat vr6 diagram with wire colors







coould really use it...as much as id like to have bonesaw over and do all the wiring i dont see myself having the $$ anytime soon


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

chris you haz IM


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

so my car has no spark and the fuel pump isnt kicken on??? everything iss connected aand correct...i dont get it


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tried starting it tonight. it cranks, but the battery is almost dead. gonna charge it and hopefully it fires tomorrow


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

What cause hard starts when the engine is hot or cold. 
The last few days it starts hard. 
Would a bad O2 sensor or a bad knock sensor have anything to do with it?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok.
the motor is still in the B3 donor car. all the wiring is done except for the front knock sensor. 
i hooked a battery up to the car and the motor cranks over.
right now i have...
harnesses F, G1, G2, H1, , U1, & U2 all plugged in 
along with
- a ground and 12v+ to the fuel pump to turn it off and on manually 
- red/yellow from the engine harness jumped to the 30/30B jumper
- pin D/08 jumped to pin E/02
- blue/white from the engine harness jumped to W/01
i currently have a MKIII cluster hooked up and its getting power. plus all the MFA and idiot lights work
all the alarm stuff is bypassed and i have F/01 running straight to the starter.
the injectors are running, so the car is getting fuel.
i have a TPS hooked up to the wiring, but its not the right one for the TB, so its not bolted to the TB, but sitting next to it. 
does the ECU need bolted/grounded to the body? its currently just sitting in the rain tray.
and i relocated the coil from the firewall to under the manifold. should i run a ground strap from one of the mounting bolts? and do i still need that ground strap that runs from the motor to the firewall?
i am working alone at the moment so i cant check for spark, but the coil has 12v into it with the car on. 


_Modified by steveo27 at 8:42 PM 7-24-2009_


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (draggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *draggin* »_ok i did some searching and came up with nothing. i just swaped a 98 obd2 vr6 in my 91 jetta problem is when u go to turn the key to the run position thats where it starts and when in the start position it dose nothing can i have something backwards i went though the wires and everything seems fine unless im missing something. any help would be great.


Do you have the clutch switch installed?? I think it is a green plug. All I did was put a fuse in the connection. Downside is that the car will start or turn over with out the clutch depressed.


----------



## trbowgn (Jan 9, 2004)

Not that I post in here often, but I did get all of my wiring figured out. MkIII harness spliced into MKII rear tail lights... COMPLETE. The only goofy thing I have now is that under hard acceleration or hard bump in the road my windshield wipers will turn on for a brief moment and then stop. I have to turn them on and then off to get them back in the home position. Otherwise the car has over 3k on it since it has been driveable.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
- red/yellow from the engine harness jumped to the 30/30B jumper


more info on this wire please. i currently don't have this wire jumpered and from your description it sounds like you've got the same issue i've got. in start it turns and turns and turns but no start. 
are you getting spark?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zcxerxes)*

Red/yellow only obd1


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

what would cause the speedo not to work? the cluster and speed sensor are good. 91 gti with 93 corrado motor and a 98 jetta cluster. any help would be great.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcxerxes* »_
more info on this wire please. i currently don't have this wire jumpered and from your description it sounds like you've got the same issue i've got. in start it turns and turns and turns but no start. 
are you getting spark?


getting power into the coil, nothing out though


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i got mine started today i ended up being the 42 pin connector


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im gonna mess around with everything tomorrow and hopefully itll fire. my buddy is bringin me a working throttle body & TPS. and i snagged a complete uncut engine harness today from the JY, gonna swap harnesses and hopefully all goes well. im just hoping i ****ed up somewhere when i build the extended harness b/c the car ran when i got it untill i did the harness
and do i need a ground strap running between the coil and the body? 
i have my coil hidden underneath the manifold and the bracket that is holding it is aluminum. so i run a strap from one of them mounting bolts to a ground point, say the engine ground? 











_Modified by steveo27 at 2:56 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

might be false info for the VR6 but my first mk3 had a ground strap from the coil to the valve cover IIRC. not sure if the VR is the same way though


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (VWradar)*

Nevermind found my answer in thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BORA RKT at 12:53 PM 7-26-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_might be false info for the VR6 but my first mk3 had a ground strap from the coil to the valve cover IIRC. not sure if the VR is the same way though


it is the same way STOCK, theres a strap runnin from the valve cover to the coil mounting bolts. the bracket holding the coil is aluminum, so i think that may be part of the problem... im gonna make one up and see what happens. and start testing all the plugs for power.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Red/yellow only obd1








mines is obd1 this isn't jumpered and everything seems to be funtioning right now.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zcxerxes)*

Red yellow is power to pin 54. 
Ground strap is only on dizzy setups.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

my damn speedo doesn't work.
I've changed the cluster
Changed the speed sensor
I tested the volts
Is it passable that i forgot a wire or something in the back of the fuse box?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

speedo is wired to cluster g1/11 g1/4 to power and ground.. did you try changing the electro part and the mechanical part?


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

so my car had no spark or fuel...tried another computer even thow mine was fine befor the swap....i plugged in a NEW obd2 computer car fired up and ran excellent...i shut it off hooked up the rad plugged everything else in filled with anti freeze tried to start it again and it sputtered and popped...and now has no spark or fuel again..the computer i think is bad again...what could cause this...and why does it work for a while then crap out????? any suggestion would be greatly appreciated...
also the harness i put in i exteded the engine harness wires....could this cause the ecu to be bad


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

prob a bad ground and blowin up the ecus. put a stock harness back in.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_speedo is wired to cluster g1/11 g1/4 to power and ground.. did you try changing the electro part and the mechanical part?

yes brand new


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. did some diggin into my swap today...

still no spark even after i put the coil back in the stock location.
OBD1 swap
HARNESSES - 
F, G1, G2, H1, M, U1, U2, and V are all plugged in. D/08 is jumped to E/02. the red/yellow from engine is spliced to the 30/30b jumper. purple/white from engine is ran to the cluster harness. blue/white from engine is ran to W/01. and F/01 is ran right to the starter.
the car cranks and gets fuel, but no sparks. is there anything else i should have plugged in in the fusebox to have the car run?
i have the MKIII cluster plugged in, the gas gauge works, the oil light blinks, as does the coolant and battery light. but the CEL isnt coming on. 

I tested the plug into the hall sensor, and im gettin 12v switched between pin 1 & 3, but theres no signal out of pin 2. 
any suggestions on what else to test for? 

and i was lookin over some stuff, pin Y/04 is listed as the Motronic ECU Pin 19 - main fusebox battery power. do i need this?


_Modified by steveo27 at 2:32 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

who needs a speedo? lol.... 
im looking for a DIY guide to changing the timing chains on my obd2 mk3 VR before i put it in....


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_who needs a speedo? lol.... 
im looking for a DIY guide to changing the timing chains on my obd2 mk3 VR before i put it in....

do you have a Bentley?


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

nope wish i did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

Check gruvenparts or 12v vr FAQ. Has pretty good writeups


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

scooped mine up on Amazon.com i think i paid $45 free shipping, brand new. theres used ones as well


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
.....the car cranks and gets fuel, but no sparks.....
i have the MKIII cluster plugged in, the gas gauge works, the oil light blinks, as does the coolant and battery light. but the CEL isnt coming on. 


are you sure the injectors are firing? i was kinda under the impression that if the check engine light wasn't coming on the the ecu wasn't getting power. and if this was true would the injectors be working?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zcxerxes)*

Correct


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcxerxes* »_
are you sure the injectors are firing? i was kinda under the impression that if the check engine light wasn't coming on the the ecu wasn't getting power. and if this was true would the injectors be working?



ill have to test them. you can hear fuel at the fuel rail, i havent tested the plugs into the injectors yet though


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Correct

so he needs to figure out why the ecu isn't getting power?


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

so my car runs good now...it was just the ecu..is it possible to kill an ecu from unplugging it and plugging back in witht the battery connected?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

Yes hence the reason they tell you to disconnect the battery


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

minor set back but thanks for the helpful hints! vortex needs more helpful members


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

the filter looking thing that runs through the ISV, what does it do and do I need it?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *zcxerxes* »_
so he needs to figure out why the ecu isn't getting power?


yessir. 
lets take a step back. all the harnesses and relays are plugged in to make the car run -
F, G1, G2, H1, M, U1, U2, and V are all plugged in. D/08 is jumped to E/02. the red/yellow from engine is spliced to the 30/30b jumper. purple/white from engine is ran to the cluster harness. blue/white from engine is ran to W/01. and F/01 is ran right to the starter.
but when i turn the key, the motronic control relay & the load reduction relay kick on, but the fuel pump relay doesnt. if i unplug plug M and run a 12v source to M/02 and a ground to M/01, the fuel pump kicks on and runs. 
what would cause the fuel pump relay to not kick on? ive been reading over the bentley all day n night and ive come across alot of good information, but i cannot find an answer to this


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

steveo with the ignition switch poke the wire on connector g1/3 this is the pin from the ecu telling the fuel pump to turn on.
one a2resource it says it's red with yellow tracer but on my bently (coilpack) it says it's yellow with green tracer. if that wires not hot the ecu isn't telling the fuel pump to turn on

*someone correct me if i'm worng. i'm using a coilpack diagram for refeance as thats what i have.*


_Modified by zcxerxes at 2:22 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zcxerxes)*

obd2 does not prime pump.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its obd1.

so youre saying G1/03 should have 12v switched power to it eh?

where does the ECU pull its power from?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

no g1/3 should get ground from the ecu. jump the FP relay and see if the car starts.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. ill try jumping the relay and see what happens. 
would the fuel pump not kicking on some how be tied to the car not getting any spark?

another quick question, if the ECU is getting power, the cluster should throw a CEL correct?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

if ecu gets power cel should come on for a sec. check pin 54 for constant power and 1 for ground. if no power then red/yellow with single red connector needs constant. then check 23 for switched ign. that comes from ecm relay 109 in position 3. ecu triggers FP using g1/3 on ground.


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if ecu gets power cel should come on for a sec. check pin 54 for constant power and 1 for ground. if no power then red/yellow with single red connector needs constant. then check 23 for switched ign. that comes from ecm relay 109 in position 3. ecu triggers FP using g1/3 on ground.

yeah what he said. thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, did some more testing tonight....
- pin 54 on the ECU is getting 12v+ constant.
- pin 1 on the ECU is getting ground.
- pin 23 on the ECU is NOT getting switched power.
I traced ECU pin back to G1/10 and theres no switched power out of the fuseblock. The wire has continuity and it has roughly .3 ohms of resistance in the wire.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

109 relay in position 3


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

relay 109 pin 3 should have 12v+ switched from it? 
also, while diggin around in the harness today, i found that the pin on G1/10 was pretty mangled and wasnt making any connection on the fuseblock. 
im gonna hook everything up tomorrow and try it again. i think it may be sorted out now


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

Will a TPS make a engine start hard when warm?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

any way i can fit a pair of mk3 fans on a passat vr rad?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

if you made brackets maybe.


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

anyone here have a pic of how the speedo cable attaches to a vr6 tranny? today i bought a new passat 16v speedometer cable. just need to know how to connect it into the tranny? pics would be super helpful!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. got it running, but...
i ran the switched power to the ECU off of pin Z1 on the fuse block, and i ran a ground jumper off of pin 85 on the FP relay and the car fired right up. i did this to see if the car would run with 12v goin to the ECU pin 23 and it did. 

though, im still not getting any 12v switched from pin G1/10 to ECU pin 23 for some reason and i cant figure out why unless the ECM relay went bad? but you can hear/feel the relay kicking on


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

well steve sounds like you're heading in the right direction. i think i'd try a new relay just for the hell of it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ill prolly try that this weekend. 

few more quick questions..
- im gonna use a corrado radiator, but i dont have access to a corrado radiator cross member, what is my next best option? 
- best oil weight to run - 10/40 or 15/50?
- and for trans oil, ive been runnin GM synchromesh in my O2O, do O2As like GM synchromesh too?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Use your a2 rad crossmember. Pretty much the same. May have to drill hole for tab. 
Oil and trans is up to you


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i want the radiator to sit straight though, like it does in the B3. what about using a B3 16v cross member?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Weld a tab make it straight. Passat willl make it super low


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks for all the help








ok cool. i thought i read somewhere that a 16v radiator cross member sat differently than the 12v one. ill just stick with the MKII one and modify it to straighten the radiator out.
im still stumped on my other wiring issue though. i hate to keep asking but i keep searching and trying to gather an answer, but i cant come up with anything...
I'm not getting any 12v switched power to the ECU either (G/10 to ECU pin 23). There is no signal out of pin 87 on the ECM relay. The ECM relay kicks on, but I'm not getting anything out of it. Bad relay maybe? Or does this have something to do with the FP relay not kicking on?
I ran a ground jumper onto pin 85 on the PF relay, and pulled a 12v switched signal from Z1 and jumped it to pin G1/10, and the car fired right up and ran great


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

im having a similar issue..is z1 supposed to have 12v power comen from it when the key is switched on, or is the constant...my car has nothing comen from z1 at anytime..could this be a bad fuse block? or just bad harness??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

z1 is used on all obd2 vr6s


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

my vr swap is obd2 why wouldnt it be getting power....car still has no spark or fuel.


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

i chipped mine today and installed de brake set up


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (jetta1986)*

lets see some pics of how you guys have youre ECU's tucked in the raintray.
from how it looks the mk2's and the mk'3 have the ECU on opposite sides.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

it usually sits pretty close to wiper linkage. usually just wedge it in there.


----------



## luckie8 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (vr6swap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo12v* »_what about passat rear subframe


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6swap* »_ 
You mean the K-frame? Won't fit, it's a good bit wider than the Golf/Jetta/Corrado crossmember, and the bolt holes aren't in the same place.

I thought Passat K frame can be used to fit a VR in our mk2s, no?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no sir, you need either a MKIII or 'rado K member. you can however use a passat (B3/B4) front motor mount cross member though


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (jetta1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta1986* »_i chipped mine today and installed de brake set up

















did your chip just pop in? Your vr is OBD1 right?


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

yea his is obd1, only obd2 chips pop in...

still no clue why i am not getting any power from z1


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*

is there a relay in position 3? if so take it out.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well I finally got my garage sorted and I'm going to finish up this swap finally. Got a question about power steering. 
I am using A3 VR rack (waffle rack) can I use different PS lines to shorten them up or should I just trim the rubber parts of the hose? They seem to be a tad too long.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 6:46 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

cant to much with high pressure. can trim low pressure. 5/8 hose.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not sure which one is which, maybe the bentley has it. Guess I'll just have to tuck em in under the rad support somehow.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

Banjo is hp
lp has reservior


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

anyone have an obd2 vacuum hose diagram?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (95vr6dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95vr6dub* »_yea his is obd1, only obd2 chips pop in...



Not all obd1 chips need a socket. My dizzy obd1 was a regular pop in chip.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

thank u


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_

Not all obd1 chips need a socket. My dizzy obd1 was a regular pop in chip.

Really, I wonder if my coil pack obd1 pops in?


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_
did your chip just pop in? Your vr is OBD1 right?

i swapped the whole computer out
ill get more pics up with wiring tuck


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Thanks for all of the awesome info! I've gotten my swap from an auto passat wagon into my mkII aba swap and I have a couple of questions:
What is this and do I need it or the harness it's attached to?:

Since my donor was an auto I've read that I'll need to connect some wires on the transmissions connector, is that located on this harness or do I need to pull another harness from the donor?








Thanks guys! and Bonesaw for all the awesome info!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Fan control module. Shouldt need to jump anything.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is there any way the central locking from the donor car would work in my swap car? Or would I have to put the entire A3 interior harness in? Think it would be feasible to just put the entire harness engine and interior from the A3 in the mk2?
disregard, I just remembered the previous owner had put in an alarm that unlocked and locked the doors via remote, but I ripped the alarm out so I'll have to find something to connect into the actuators in the door. 


_Modified by 5_Cent at 7:12 PM 8-8-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i modified a set of B3 vacuum locks to work in my MKII. just sort out the harness to what you need, run a power & ground into the harness, run the vacuum pump, all the lines, and actuators. i had to modify the rods that ran between the actuators and the the locking mechanisms though


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

so I got my car running and driving, but the cluster wont work.
It has power, clock and odometer work. But no fuel gauge, cluster or tach. 
I have no green plug in the D slot (for e2 to d8 jumper). but tried to jump it anyways with a spade connector. Any other ideas?


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (IwannaGTI)*

Hopefully this is an easy one for somebody out there







The car is a 89 GTI a 92 slc motor and wiring. Everything works on it (A BIG THANKYOU again, to everyone in this thread/forum) except my horn and windshield washer pump are not working. The horn is from the 92 SLC donor and the pump from a 96 VR passat. Everything plugged in fine. I'm getting power at the pump but it won't switch on? The pump works when connected to a 12V source. All grounds are clean and tight. The horn.. I'm lost?? I put a Momo wheel in (I couldn't find a Corrado wheel to match the column) followed the simple instructions and nothing. I can't register/ legally drive the car until I get the car inspected hence the horn being very important....Oh this might not matter but I still havent sourced the front Big Bumper turn signals... not sure if that could effect the horn and washer pump. I wouldn't think so but.... these are the only 2 things left. Thanks


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
I have no green plug in the D slot (for e2 to d8 jumper). but tried to jump it anyways with a spade connector. Any other ideas?


hit up the JY, and grab plug D from any ABS car.










_Modified by steveo27 at 1:20 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i have it. just dont use it as I have no abs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pull all the pins outta it except D/08 and jump that to E/02, thats what im doing with mine when


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

D is for accessories. any power options


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

quick question about fueling. 
can i run my digi II fuel pump, transfer pump, and fuel lines on the 12v temporarily? 
i plan on upgrading to a MKIII tank, pump and lines once i can source everything


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i have all that stuff for ya pretty local hit me up on PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

you can leave the mk2 stuff forever if you want. id prefer mk3 stuff though.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok cool. i wasnt sure if the MKII pump was enough for the VR. 
i plan on swapping a MKIII tank, FP, and all the lines once we pull everything from my buddy's MKIII. we just havent gotten around to parting the car out yet. 
how off will the gas gauge be on a MKIII cluster using a MKII tank?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_ok cool. i wasnt sure if the MKII pump was enough for the VR. 
i plan on swapping a MKIII tank, FP, and all the lines once we pull everything from my buddy's MKIII. we just havent gotten around to parting the car out yet. 
how off will the gas gauge be on a MKIII cluster using a MKII tank?

I'd love to know the answer to this as well since I won't be running a mk3 tank or pump fir a while. 
Also, what the hell is this thing called the transponder...haven't heard **** about it until just now on mk2vr6.com...my swap is obd2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

The gauge will be off. Just use trip. What is a transponder?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_ok cool. i wasnt sure if the MKII pump was enough for the VR. 
i plan on swapping a MKIII tank, FP, and all the lines once we pull everything from my buddy's MKIII. we just havent gotten around to parting the car out yet. 
how off will the gas gauge be on a MKIII cluster using a MKII tank?

Mine is off by last a quarter of a tank. Below a 1/4 is empty. And the lower the gas level the needle moves like crazy in and out of coners.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=136


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Problem with my swap. Injectors are not actuating. If i spray intake with carb cleaner, she starts up and runs fine. till i remove carb spray ofcourse. I checked ECU connection to fuse box and it cant get any better. any ideas? HELP!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2a2gtis)*

I got a problem with my speedo, Its not working. I changed out the cluster, changed the speed sensor. I also tested it like the Bentley said. there's power at the sensor and the volts go up and down as move the wheel. i don't know what to check next. I'm running a 2.0 aba cluster.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

part of the problem is its an ABA cluster. you need a vr6 one.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I'm looking for one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

This might have already been answered but, anyone who left their pedal cluster alone and went with eurovan cable clutch setup, what throttle cable did you guys use?


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2a2gtis)*

Figured out the horn. The contact tab wasn't touching the hub. Still at a loss for the pump?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (King__Nothing)*

corrado vr6 throttle cable.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

wiring and other bull**** questions that i should know the answers to but i dont. 90 jetta WE ce2 shell. not running a/c or p/s. no heater box, heater core, nothing. it will remain completely stripped
1; off cluster harness, i know purple/white is MFA the rest have no where else to plug into








2: off original mk2 harness. looks important, no where for it to plug into.








3: off motor harness








4: is this correct? for aux water pump. the grounds match but the positives are red/white on the fan harness, and black/white on motor harness (i think)








5: WTF? off fan harness








6: another WTF. original mk2 harness think it goes to iginition switch but didnt look








7: surprise surprise, another wtf. original mk2 harness








8: off fan harness in the bay. this one has a grommet on it not far at all from the plug. heated washer nozzles or something dealing with windshield wipers?








9: i have no ****ing clue. off fan harness








10: dont have a clue about this either. off fan harness








11: this vac port...take it i need a hose running to the brake booster?








12: mk3 throttle pedal?








13: what the **** does this do? looks like vacuum lines need to be on this bitch. where do they go?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

11 - yes
13 - vacuum cruise control BS


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_11 - yes
13 - vacuum cruise control BS

ah no ****. so i can just get rid of that whole thing then. excellent







thanks steve!


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

hey guys i kow this isnt a WTB thread or watever. but im looking for the rear crossmember with axles and hub etc. for my mk2 swap.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
ah no ****. so i can just get rid of that whole thing then. excellent







thanks steve!











started the swap today


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

some pics from the swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

so is it possible to pull a vr trans out of my mk2 to do the chains or do i gotta pull the whole motor


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta1986)*

yeah you can pull trans out and do them.


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

cool i have it almost ready to come out now it looks like a bitch tho


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta1986)*

its not horrible, id consider doing clutch while you are in there.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

x2


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

clutch was new when i put the motor in 3k ago i was just in a hurry to drive it sounds dumb but o well i had to pull my motor mounts anyway to cut them down i do have another question since i dont have the cam timing plate i think i messed the timming up on the end of the cams there's the slot at top dead does the bigger part looks like a half moon face up or down


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

got the VR dropped into the MKII today, wired it up and it fired right up. im not having that ECU 12v switched problem i was before. but the MFA isnt working, it wont cycle, but thats the least of my concerns


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice steveo good to hear some news








*so, anyone have an obd2 fan control module and full harness for it *


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

alright question... im trying to keep my 4lug so im guessing pretty much everything bolts on from the mk2 cradle to the mk3 gti cradle. but i noticed the sway bar doesnt.







is their something else i can use or do?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mk3 throttle pedal correct? am i limited to using strictly a mk3 throttle cable? any issues with using a mk3 cable/cluster?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

yeah need a mk3 vr cable. that is prob a b4 pedal cluster. mk3 clusters dont bolt right in.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

alright question... im trying to keep my 4lug so im guessing pretty much everything bolts on from the mk2 cradle to the mk3 gti cradle. but i noticed the sway bar doesnt. is their something else i can use or do?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yeah need a mk3 vr cable. that is prob a b4 pedal cluster. mk3 clusters dont bolt right in.

ORLY???
ok so wait...if its a b4 cluster, i can just put the 8v throttle cable in no problem right? if so, how in the **** do i do that?! at least, thats what i was told, and i dont have the place to put that rubber gromet in for the throttle cable to attatch to the top of the pedal (which is in the pic). either that or i needed an obd2 throttle cable from the get-go and cant use the 8v like i was told? im all sorts of confused here.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

im thinking about buying a 86 gli from what i hear its hard to do a vr swap. is that true??


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_got the VR dropped into the MKII today, wired it up and it fired right up. im not having that ECU 12v switched problem i was before. but the MFA isnt working, it wont cycle, but thats the least of my concerns

how do you hook the MFA up if my stock (mk2) dont have the controls for it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i swapped all the MFA stuff in from the B3 along with a MKIII GLX cluster.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_alright question... im trying to keep my 4lug so im guessing pretty much everything bolts on from the mk2 cradle to the mk3 gti cradle. but i noticed the sway bar doesnt. is their something else i can use or do?


im using a 20 MKIII sway bar, but a MKII swaybar should work since they are the same size, just different diameter


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

kool thx


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_i swapped all the MFA stuff in from the B3 along with a MKIII GLX cluster.

im using a mkIII as my donor and will be swaping the cluster as well. 
I assume you swapped the steering column switches as well so you can toggle between read outs?
the MFA worked on this car, i assume i just need different column switches for it to work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

use whatever swaybar your control arms are.
for throttle cable. b3 and corrado use corrado vr6 throttle cable. same goes if you do clutch cable with 020 pedal cluster.
b4 passat uses mk3 vr throttle cable.

for MFA need purple/white connected from engine harness to cluster harness. 
V harness to stalk. 
MFA stalk.
oil temp and outside air temp connected if desired.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_
im using a mkIII as my donor and will be swaping the cluster as well. 
I assume you swapped the steering column switches as well so you can toggle between read outs?
the MFA worked on this car, i assume i just need different column switches for it to work?


yep. like bonesaw said. you need harness V, purple/white from engine to cluster harness, MFA cluster, MFA stalk (corrado & B3 match the MKII ones), and the appropriate sensors

well, my swaps about 90% done at the moment, i need to mount the radiator, wire up the fans, add coolant, bleed the brakes and the clutch master, weld in an O2 bung, and put the interior back together.


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

can a 95 vr passat kframe and control arms be used fot the mk2 vr swap?? help me asap please!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubwardo)*

the K frame cannot be used, you could use control arms but you then need to use axles, sway, tie rods all from passat and will stick out and sits forward. very undesirable setup.


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

ok thanks one last question... if i run mk3 vr6 control arms can i use a pasat sterring rack and match the tie rod ends?


_Modified by vdubwardo at 8:18 AM 8-20-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vdubwardo)*

you can run passat rack but need to run mk3 tie rods


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

similar question on the rack i have an MK2 jetta, can i keep the steering rack and just swap out the tie rods for corrado ones? assuming I am to use carrodo axles, A arms, and spindles. I want to do the 5 bolt conversion at the same time


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MadKatt_44)*

yes, if you keep 4 lug all you need to do is change K frame to mk3 and have 100 axles.


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

cool thanks, if i get a mk3 vr6 5 bolt donor car can i just swap everything over from it? if i want 5 bolt?


_Modified by MadKatt_44 at 3:19 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yessr. 
use the MKIII k member, control arms, spindles, axles, swaybar, steering rack


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

going back to the MFA
ive picked out the ignition harness... didnt know it was seperate, i had a rats nest in the floor board after seperating the fuse box and ABS stuff
so i use the MK3 ignition harness which will include the V-harness for the MFA
the oil temp and ambient temp sensor should connect when i reconnect the engine harness correct?
or are they run off a seperate harness?
This is the first time im takin on this type of project, i want to keep the MFA and the A/C as well, not just swap the motor, that part seems rather easy.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the help so far, ive printed this off a while back and been reading it here and there, i might need to do a re-print and keep up with it there as well


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

um...
oil temp sensor harness is in the main engine harness and the outside temp sensor harness comes from G1/02 and G2/02 IIRC.
my swap is just about done, just need to button up a few odds and ends now...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

quick question...
my blinkers arent working.
do i need to do anything special to get them to work MKII harnesses & a MKIII cluster? it may just be a fuse, but i didnt check it yet?


----------



## MadKatt_44 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

great thanks


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_quick question...
my blinkers arent working.
do i need to do anything special to get them to work MKII harnesses & a MKIII cluster? it may just be a fuse, but i didnt check it yet?

You need to take the wires 22 and 24 of the harness and tap into the separate left and right signal wires. im actually in the middle of that


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (prracer6)*

if you use vr6 light harness and cluster harness itll all plug right in.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, im using a MKII blinker harness, B3 cluster harness, and MKIII cluster...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

look on b3 headlight harness if you have.  2 pin black connector black/white black/greem connect to either A1 and A2 or tail harness. then plugs right inot cluster harness.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

isnt the blinker harness part of the ignition harness?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

its there too. factory does it off a1 a2 going out to the lights.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

cool deal, just to recap a min.
i run the Ignition harness from the mk3, this contains the blinkers, and the MFA wires i need to hook up.
then if i want to run the A/C the N-harness from a 92 corrado is suppose to accomplish that part, correct?
also will the wiper motor from the mk3 swap over to the mk2 arms? my mk2 wipers move very slow


_Modified by divineVR6 at 11:41 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do I have to run evap system?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i read through the bentley at work today and came up with the solution for the blinkers, ill post it up later on tonight for verification
_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_Do I have to run evap system?



i deleted mine


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I'm in need of help. I have an OBD1 swap in my 1990 Jetta and I have no spark or fuel. Everything that needs to be plugged in is. I have power ECU at the fuse box. I don't know what exactly to check and I don't have a Bentley.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

do you have constant or switched power to the ECU?


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (stup1d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stup1d* »_I'm in need of help. I have an OBD1 swap in my 1990 Jetta and I have no spark or fuel. Everything that needs to be plugged in is. I have power ECU at the fuse box. I don't know what exactly to check and I don't have a Bentley.

Update: Lights on the MK3 gauge cluster dont come on when the ignition is turned to the on position but the tach and clock fo work normally. The engine does crank though. I also have power going to G1/10 when the key is on.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_i read through the bentley at work today and came up with the solution for the blinkers, ill post it up later on tonight for verification

i deleted mine


have you had any problems or decreased performance of any kind? Or is it mainly a emissions thing?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

Is there any way to make a obd1 fcm, fan harness and aux coolant pump harness with obd2 stuff? Everything else I have is obd2 except for what I listed


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
have you had any problems or decreased performance of any kind? Or is it mainly a emissions thing?


runs fine. i did it more for looks than anything else.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
runs fine. i did it more for looks than anything else. 


same here, plan is to clean up engine bay for a smooth next spring. Thanks.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
couple minor issues to work out still.. 
the car bogs a little bit at very low throttle, i think the fuel filter needs replaced. 
throttle cable keeps popping out of the pedal, the little hook needs re-bent.
and im having a minor cooling issue. im running an oem temp thermostat, low temp fan switch, B3 VR radiator, delete aux water pump, 2 10" electric pushers, inline filler w/ a 13psi cap, and a catch can. i have the fans wires up to kick on with the lower of the fan switch. 
when the car sits and idles, everything is fine, the fans kick on at half temperature, and the gauge doesnt climb at all. 
but when i drive the car for more than 20 or so minutes, it starts to over heat. the pressure valve in the cap kicks open and its pissin out coolant. i burped the coolant sytem a few times now and its still doing it. 
i completely forgot to change the thermostat when i rebuild the motor, so it might be the culprit, but it doesnt act up just sitting which doesnt make sense... i have the oil cooler bypassed at the moment as it was leaking at one of the clamps, but i cant see that causing any problems. only other thing i can really think of is the pusher fans are blocking the radiator, but there is no shroud around them. 
im gonna to replace the T stat this week and hook the oil cooler back up once i get a new hose. im kinda at a loss right now though


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do you have any pics of your cooling setup? I am wanting to delete the coolant ball myself but have not really been able to see setups like that. So I'm not sure what to do, I may just put the ball back for now.
Also, what are you using for a steering rack? I have a mk3 rack but have not connected the lines to the rack yet, they look like there is too much line and its gonna look sloppy.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 8:59 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*









the setup. only thing you missing from the pic is the catch can, it is run off the nipple on the inline filler

i kept all the suspension/steering/axle stuff MKII. i have a looped steering rack, so there are no lines


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
i kept all the suspension/steering/axle stuff MKII. i have a looped steering rack, so there are no lines 


How is the looped steering rack holding up?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

goin on 3+ years now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I'm thinking about doing it since my pump went out, have any pics of your rack? did you say you had a mk2 one?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (geoj)*

part of your problem is the low temp fan switch and regular thermostat. also is the high temp part of the fan switch tied into anything? it should be.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good looking setup Steve! Thanks for the pic! Are you using 42nd draft designs alum piece there? And if so you are still using the coolant ball? (or obviously a custom piece?) I might as well do that since I plan to daily the car thru the winter and turbo it in the spring.
Also, I've been out of the loop for a while (no pun intended) what is a "looped rack?"
Thanks.
EDIT: did a search, I see now. Like back in the day when we swapped 16'v's into our 8v's and wanted to take as much off the motor as possible. Back then I just cut the lines and crimped em up lol worked fine. But I kinda want PS on my swap now so I will just have to pretty it up as best as possible. 
EDIT AGAIN lol: I see that is not the 42dd piece, Ima tard (too early for me to be up). Where did you find that piece? 

_Modified by 5_Cent at 10:20 AM 8-24-2009_


_Modified by 5_Cent at 10:23 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

prob a CSR inline filler. moroso also makes them. just take small line off coolant flange to heater core, and back of head to heater core. thats it.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

so i guess a 96 gti shifter box doesnt work in a mk2.....







found out for myself today.. what else can i use... btw.. put all my kframe stuff in today and the 4 lug looks great!!!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

96 box def works. All 02a boxes work. Passat cables are a little longer.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_prob a CSR inline filler. moroso also makes them. just take small line off coolant flange to heater core, and back of head to heater core. thats it.


the flow doesnt matter? As in which one I connect to which inlet/outlet of heater core? 
Isn't the little flange that comes off most fillers really small though?
thanks btw


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

hmmmm wouldnt fit in the hole.....thats wat she said lol... ill try again this weekend


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_I'm thinking about doing it since my pump went out, have any pics of your rack? did you say you had a mk2 one?


MKII rack. 








all i did was cut the fittings off the PS rack stuff and made that. nothing fancy, but it works. fill the rack with fluid and bolt that on

_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_part of your problem is the low temp fan switch and regular thermostat. also is the high temp part of the fan switch tied into anything? it should be.


i am going to switch out to a low temp T stat soon as i get a chance to change it again . where should i tie the high temp side of the fan switch to? i am running electric pushers. run the low temp and high temps side into one wire, then to the + side of the fans?
i just realized my heater core lines are on backwards, would that be part of the problem? if the car starts over heating, i put the defrost on speed 4, the coolant temp gauge drops back down to half temp. 

_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_good looking setup Steve! Thanks for the pic! Are you using 42nd draft designs alum piece there? And if so you are still using the coolant ball? (or obviously a custom piece?) I might as well do that since I plan to daily the car thru the winter and turbo it in the spring.
Also, I've been out of the loop for a while (no pun intended) what is a "looped rack?"
Thanks.
EDIT: did a search, I see now. Like back in the day when we swapped 16'v's into our 8v's and wanted to take as much off the motor as possible. Back then I just cut the lines and crimped em up lol worked fine. But I kinda want PS on my swap now so I will just have to pretty it up as best as possible. 
EDIT AGAIN lol: I see that is not the 42dd piece, Ima tard (too early for me to be up). Where did you find that piece? 


thanks. the inline filler is a CSR piece, i got it from summit.

_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_so i guess a 96 gti shifter box doesnt work in a mk2.....







found out for myself today.. what else can i use... btw.. put all my kframe stuff in today and the 4 lug looks great!!!


it fits. you need to mess with the mounting points a bit to get it to fit, but it fits




_Modified by steveo27 at 1:33 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and does anyone have a shot of the fuse block, and what relays should be installed. i think i still have some of the MKII specific relays (like the O2) still installed.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

the line that goes to bottle and aux pump to heater core. no the heater core cannot be backwards.
when using one speed fans i take the high and low and twist together so if it goes over the low temp the fans still stay on. id also highly recommend a relay. you will be thanking me when you are not changing fan switches every few months.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

alright. thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill have to tie them together then


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

hey bonesaw.. so a 97 passat pedal cluster and accelerator cable will work?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes.
rewired my fan switch and found some of my problem. the ignition rotor was missing the set screw so it was loose and wasnt keeping time.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

yes to me?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes passat cable and cluster works


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

thanks again, I'm still a lil fuzzy but I gotta go look at my setup and it'll prolly hit me. I'm so close but so far away.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Verification please*

I'm mid-swap that I took over from somebody else, probably not the best idea for my first swap. 
I'm going to the yard on Friday and I don't want to get the wrong parts, again. Please take a look at what I'm planning to pick up and let me know if I'm off base somewhere.

I have a '92 gti 8v and swapping in a '97 vr from passat glx 
I need a k-frame - any mk3 right?
ok that was easy - here's the one that really has me confused
I don't want ABS but this is what I have...
I have:
b3 pedal assembly - should i look for b4?
b4 abs brake/clutch assembly
A2 booster
so I should pick up
- brake booster bracket -Passat ABS (non abs won't work right?)
What about this? 
"Brake Booster:
a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk"
The a2 requires a some mod right, just a hose and fitting. 
Yeah, i'm a little lost here.
Currently I have stock brakes with drum in back. Hope to upgrade next year if I can get this engine running and dialed.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Verification please (kilgoresgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgoresgti* »_I'm mid-swap that I took over from somebody else, probably not the best idea for my first swap. 
I'm going to the yard on Friday and I don't want to get the wrong parts, again. Please take a look at what I'm planning to pick up and let me know if I'm off base somewhere.

I have a '92 gti 8v and swapping in a '97 vr from passat glx 
I need a k-frame - any mk3 right?
*MKIII or Corrado*
ok that was easy - here's the one that really has me confused
I don't want ABS but this is what I have...
I have:
b3 pedal assembly - should i look for b4?
b4 abs brake/clutch assembly
A2 booster
so I should pick up
- brake booster bracket -Passat ABS (non abs won't work right?)
*get a non ABS brake booster bracket. run the MKII booster, itll bolt right to the non ABS bracket, and will hook right the B3 pedal cluster. also, grab a B3/corrado clutch master as itll bolt right to the B3 pedal cluster*
What about this? 
"Brake Booster:
a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk"
The a2 requires a some mod right, just a hose and fitting. 
Yeah, i'm a little lost here.
*heres what i did. im using a B3 pedal cluster, non ABS booster bracket, MKII brake booster, B3 clutch master, and B3 throttle cable. IIRC, you need to match the clutch master and throttle cable to the pedal cluster.*

Currently I have stock brakes with drum in back. Hope to upgrade next year if I can get this engine running and dialed.
*atleast upgrade the fronts to vented 10.1"s from a MKIII, and run a 22mm master cylinder*


_Modified by steveo27 at 11:27 PM 8-25-2009_


_Modified by steveo27 at 11:31 PM 8-25-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, update on mine...
replaced the blue temp sensor with a known good one, ran a ground strap to my ignition coil, rewired my fan switch - tied the high and low temp together then ran them to the 12v+ side of the fans, cleaned/gap'd the plugs, added the set screw to the ignition rotor (rotor wasnt on tight, and had play in it), burped the coolant system, and unplugged the ICV. 
the car runs like a top now. doesnt over heat, temp doesnt go past 1/2 at all. it revs through really nice now without missing. it doesnt stall when you come to a stop, and the idle holds nice right at about 750rpm and doesnt bounce all over. 
i am having a tiny little issue though still. if you barely get on the throttle in any gear, the car lags and feels like its about to fall on its face. but it you get on it a little bit more, it doesnt do it. dirty MAF? maybe the TB needs cleaned?

and one more question, where can i find a wiring diagram to hook up the OBD port? i cant find anything in the bentley, and i didnt make a diagram when i pulled everything from the car


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
i am having a tiny little issue though still. if you barely get on the throttle in any gear, the car lags and feels like its about to fall on its face. but it you get on it a little bit more, it doesnt do it. dirty MAF? maybe the TB needs cleaned?


I would clean the TB and do a TB alignment, usually just disconnect the battery for a few mins for that. My 96 GTI would do that and TB alignment usually fixed it.
On another note, I forgot about any type of pedal setup. I currently have a WRD cable system to run the clutch so I don't have to cut the hole in the firewall etc. So can I just swap the gas pedal off something or can I just leave it the way it is?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2443822
scan port wiring is in this thread.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_
I would clean the TB and do a TB alignment, usually just disconnect the battery for a few mins for that. My 96 GTI would do that and TB alignment usually fixed it.


its an obd1. 

_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2443822
scan port wiring is in this thread.


thats obd2, i am tryin to find a diagram of the OBD1 port for a 92 passat


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

wire it to an obd2 port. otherwise you need to buy the adapter.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hmm.. didnt realize i could run an obd2 port on an obd1 motor...


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Verification please (steveo27)*

Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Verification please (kilgoresgti)*

So do the wires for the scan port come straight from the harness? I'm wondering this cause the guy who I got the car from said they didn't hook up the scan port and I was wondering how hard it would be to hook one back up. 93 corrado engine and harness btw...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Verification please (geoj)*

data lines on both obd1 and obd2 come from engine harness. they plug into junction block. then obd port and other data lines plug into junction block. obd port also gets power and ground. the junction block is not necessary. may be hard wired. obd1 uses yellow and grey/white. obd2 uses only grey/white.


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

The bracket that your shift rod & linkage attach to on the steering rack, I removed a 12mm bolt but it doesn't seem to budge. Am I missing more bolts or do I cut it off with a zip cut or leave it alone?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool. ill have to do some more research on how to hook up the data port. 

ok, cleaned my MAF & TB. plugs are gap'd proper, everything is timed right, but i still have a slight hesitation i cant figure out at very light throttle. i want to replace the O2 as i have no idea how many miles are on it. is there a cheap/universal option out there, similar to how you can run a 5.0 mustang O2 on an 8v?

_Quote, originally posted by *King__Nothing* »_The bracket that your shift rod & linkage attach to on the steering rack, I removed a 12mm bolt but it doesn't seem to budge. Am I missing more bolts or do I cut it off with a zip cut or leave it alone?


theres 3 bolts IIRC. 



_Modified by steveo27 at 1:27 AM 8-27-2009_


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Verification please (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_data lines on both obd1 and obd2 come from engine harness. they plug into junction block. then obd port and other data lines plug into junction block. obd port also gets power and ground. the junction block is not necessary. may be hard wired. obd1 uses yellow and grey/white. obd2 uses only grey/white.

So where exactly do you think they can be located if they are actually there. I'm just seeing if there is any possible way of wiring up a obd scan port.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the junction block is located under the center console


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Aww thanks, Looks like I will be venturing under there this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_cool. ill have to do some more research on how to hook up the data port. 

ok, cleaned my MAF & TB. plugs are gap'd proper, everything is timed right, but i still have a slight hesitation i cant figure out at very light throttle. i want to replace the O2 as i have no idea how many miles are on it. is there a cheap/universal option out there, similar to how you can run a 5.0 mustang O2 on an 8v?
theres 3 bolts IIRC. 

_Modified by steveo27 at 1:27 AM 8-27-2009_

might wanna try and search the 12v forum for both the o2 and the issue youre having


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

the junction block is either connected to fuse panel or near steering column. its very easy. get a obd2 port. red to power. brown to grounds. connect grey/white to grey/white to engine harness if obd2. if obd1 also connect yellow to yellow. 
thats it. everyone makes everything into such a project on here.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its a project for me since ive never done anything remotely close to this before


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

im not talking about doing a swap, its a fairly big task, im talking about something as stupid as connecting an obd port that is covered at least 10+ times on here, let alone 5+ times in the a2 vr6 faq. it happens all the time on here. no one wants to read. there is no such thing as a new question when it comes to an a2 vr6.


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_im not talking about doing a swap, its a fairly big task, im talking about something as stupid as connecting an obd port that is covered at least 10+ times on here, let alone 5+ times in the a2 vr6 faq. it happens all the time on here. no one wants to read. there is no such thing as a new question when it comes to an a2 vr6.

10 times in the last how many years? and i skimmed through most of this thread and didn't seem to run across anything. You just explained it to yourself, There is no such thing as a new question when it comes to an a2 vr6. So don't get all irritated when someone asks a question. I've seen more retarded questions in the last two pages then the one I asked.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (geoj)*

woah lets not get this thread killed. ive always gotten help on here. as well as many others. so if theres a problem at least hve the kindness to take care of it thru pms


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

Over skimming through this thread I also thought this was a place to ask questions and get help. That's why I was confused when I asked a legitimate question and some guy got all offended and then called my question "stupid".


_Modified by geoj at 1:34 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys. I have a nasty electricl problem that I am desperate to fix for my girlfriend. She has a passat VR and I know this is off topic but there are some people in this thread that really know their wiring shiz and I was hoping I could get some help since she is all upset she can't drive the car. If you wouldnt mind taking a look at this thread in the B3/B4 forum. Thanks!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4539855


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_Over skimming through this thread I also thought this was a place to ask questions and get help. That's why I was confused when I asked a legitimate question and some guy got all offended and then called my question "stupid".



Just so you know, that GUY that got irritated is the main reason this thread continues to help others. If you skimmed the thread you would see how he has answered countless questions and helped dozens of people over the past few years with their swaps. Not very many people do this, so for the rest of us who appreciate his help and don't want him to stop contributing to this thread and helping everyone lets not ruin it. Bones answered almost every question asked in this thread multiple times, give the guy some slack if he gets a little irritated, maybe he had a bad day, **** happens just get over it and take the help and put it to good use.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

thanks, not a bad day, its just if i dont answer people will either keep asking or get misinformed. i dont know which is worse. i wish people would just search. i highly recommend anyone doing this swap to print this out or take a laptop to the ****ter and read thru it all. Maybe a should start a 900 number and charge per call.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_thanks, not a bad day, its just if i dont answer people will either keep asking or get misinformed. i dont know which is worse. i wish people would just search. i highly recommend anyone doing this swap to print this out or take a laptop to the ****ter and read thru it all. Maybe a should start a 900 number and charge per call.



1-900-BONESAW and charge $9.99 a minute, people will be searching then!
Maybe since I am unemployed I will start raking thru this thread and recompile all the info onto a web page or something or a PDF so people can use it anywhere and print it out. It could be my contribution to this thread that has been guiding me through my swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_thanks, not a bad day, its just if i dont answer people will either keep asking or get misinformed. i dont know which is worse. i wish people would just search. i highly recommend anyone doing this swap to print this out or take a laptop to the ****ter and read thru it all. Maybe a should start a 900 number and charge per call.

I get that, and I did search. Very little information out those threads that have 4 replies. But I do appreciate the information you gave me bonesaw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

Back on topic...

I'm almost done with my VR swap in my MKII and burping the coolant is last on the list. If I let the car idle the coolant eventually fills the reservoir and starts to flow out of it. I've tried filling the upper red. hose and then filling the reservoir it still does the same. Is there a trick to doing this? Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (stup1d)*

Fill it up. Crank the defrost. Let the fans cycle. If it starts boiling over turn the car off. Get it halfway decent and then drive it a bit. Just check it the fist week or so. They are s **** to bleed.


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Well, finally decided to do my vr swap since my 16 valve was on its last let and I was getting really sick of the california emissions and most of all, I HATE Cis injection.
Started like this (its a 92 2.0 16v)









About an hour later
















And as of this afternoon

















For those of you wondering, if your car has factory ABS (Like mine does) then all you need is the pedal cluster and brackets on the firewall but from a passat that has ABS, and everything will just bolt in, just like it does for all other swaps.

I know it looks like hell, I've only got about 8 hours in it and i'm not finished. I will post finished pictures. As for now, it runs good.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 16vgli20 at 9:09 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (16vgli20)*

Since bonesaw said steve would need a relay in his fan harness...is there an easy way to retain the factory mk2 8v (90 jetta) relay for the fans? I'm using 2 single speed pushers. I can post a pic of what my harness looks like if that'd help when I get home. There's a bunch of plugs aside from just the fan switch plug and fan plug. Just trying to figure out an easy way to get the relay in there. And also...will a mk2 fan switch fit in a mk3 or passat rad? Don't have a mk2 switch or rad so I haven't been able to try it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_And also...will a mk2 fan switch fit in a mk3 or passat rad? Don't have a mk2 switch or rad so I haven't been able to try it. 


yessir. im runnin a MKII fan switch in my B3 radq


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

yes fan switches will work. yes you can use mk2 harness jsut tie two reds together and connect to fans and then connect grounds. or use the passat or mk3 fan controller. or wire a separate relay and hide it.


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yes fan switches will work. yes you can use mk2 harness jsut tie two reds together and connect to fans and then connect grounds. or use the passat or mk3 fan controller. or wire a separate relay and hide it.

Does the passat fan controller just plug into the fusebox? I am assuming you could run the passat fans (big oval plug) by just splicing some wires together?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16vgli20)*

if you want to do the work to make the passat fans to work...more power to you but its ****ing tight. a bunch of the positives go straight to the battery only thing that plugs in back there IIRC is the aux fan pump


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Yeah I took a look at the passat fans and they aren't gonna work for my setup. Now the other question I have... The transmission I have seems to have a piece of broken speed sensor inside the transmission, its either that or this transmission is different than a normal one... Is there any different speed sensors or is it really just broken off inside? I'm not sure what its supposed to look like... I'm confused, when I look inside the trans all I can see is a metal ring, and what appears to be a broken piece... Any help appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i hate to bring this up again, but i still have a question about the OBD port. i understand how to hook up an OBD2 port, but i need to figure out the wiring i am missing. 
this is what i currently have.









harness from the ECU to the block on the left. 
is middle the power/ground in?
on the left runs to single white plug ( K & L line i think).

i am missing one more plug correct? a black plug with 12v+ and ground out?


_Modified by steveo27 at 4:17 PM 8-29-2009_


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

wheres your port?? get rid of that junkshin box all you need is the gry/wht wire from the eng harness if obd2 and ylw wire if obd1 then splice direct to port, red to switch 12v and brn to grounds, its easy!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok cool. so i can get rid of that stupid junction box crap? its an OBD1. and i havent grabbed an OBD2 port from the JY yet, plan on doing that tuesday...

i think i understand whats goin on now..
K & L line come from the ECU, which go to pin 7 and 15 on the OBD2 port, then run pin 4 of the OBD2 port to a ground, and run pin 16 to a 12v+ switched source...
sounds like cake, i didnt think to delete the stupid junction box before. i was trying to run all the junction box crap, then make the obd2 port work.


_Modified by steveo27 at 4:36 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

stupid question coming up
is there any reason i wouldnt be able to use the non a/c fan switch off a mk2? the only issue is that i have a low temp thermostat, and GAP only has a regular temp 2 prong fan switch. unless theres a low temp switch somewhere else...havent really looked though







would this switch be ok to use though?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

i dont see why not, if youre not running a/c, i got rid of all the relays on mine and just made my own fan harness, red from body harness to fan switch, red/wht and red/blk from fen switch to fan, ground from fan back to harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2deepn2dubs at 9:38 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thats pretty much what i was going to run except the ground for the fans i was just going to do on the frame rail or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and no i will not be using a/c, the compressor is LONG gone







just wondering if i can use the 2 prong since i have to buy a new switch and am running single speed slim fans anyways


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_thats pretty much what i was going to run except the ground for the fans i was just going to do on the frame rail or something.







just wondering if i can use the 2 prong since i have to buy a new switch and am running single speed slim fans anyways


get the low temp switch and run everything like i told you


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damnit steve just trying to make things simpler






















now...question. time again. a1/05 is already the constant on the fan switch plug correct? then the other 2 are obviously low/high speed. i took a brief look at the car when i was at my parents this afternoon, looked like it was


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

ive read a good bit of this thread but i really havent seen where anyone has kept ce1 and just spliced the engine harness in.......i feel it would be simpler than splicing a bunch of wires inside the car.......


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_damnit steve just trying to make things simpler






















now...question. time again. a1/05 is already the constant on the fan switch plug correct? then the other 2 are obviously low/high speed. i took a brief look at the car when i was at my parents this afternoon, looked like it was



a1/05 to pin 1 on the fan switch. tie pin 2 and 3 together then run that to 12v side of the fans.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

yea you can use a rabbit 1 speed fan switch.
its too many wires to aplice to keep ce1
you can wire thru the fan switch if you want but id use a relay. you will burn up the fan switches.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

i made this for quick refrence... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

Ive read over what "works" on page one.
But can i use a Passat 16v pedal cluster? 
I knew i needed a Passat 16v non ABS booster bracket, and I pulled the pedal cluster at the same time figuring i they worked together.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (fEEDub v.1.0)*

yes it will work.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i had to modify my firewall on my coupe to use the passat vr brake booster..


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_yea you can use a rabbit 1 speed fan switch.
its too many wires to aplice to keep ce1
you can wire thru the fan switch if you want but id use a relay. you will burn up the fan switches.

would the harness still be set up the same? A1/05 to pin 1 of switch plug, pin 2 to positives on fans, then just ground fans to frame rail?
Any diagram to help me out with a relay?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

yes. def use relay. 30 to bat. 87 to fan. 85 to fan switch. 86 to ground. ground fans. a1/5 to other side of fan switch.


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Have an issue with my swap. It does it sometimes. B4 I got it fully registered. I would just take it down the street. when i get to the end to turn around, the rpms start bounce from 1 to 2K. around there. Also at times when Im on the road and come to a stop light. push in the clutch blah blah, she cuts off. any ideas? Im thinkin tps or iac..ns


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (prracer6)*

obd2? did you align your throttle body?


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

obd1


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (prracer6)*

def check the tps


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pull out the multimeter and start testing stuff per bentley instructions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

ok, will do


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mine was acting up similar. the idle would bounce around, and it would stall at stops. turned out the O2 was bad, IAC valve was bad, and the timing was way off on the dizzy.


_Modified by steveo27 at 10:53 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5_Cent* »_

1-900-BONESAW and charge $9.99 a minute, people will be searching then!
Maybe since I am unemployed I will start raking thru this thread and recompile all the info onto a web page or something or a PDF so people can use it anywhere and print it out. It could be my contribution to this thread that has been guiding me through my swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Do it








I plan on reading this whole thing - but there is a lot of garbage in here to sift through to find the gold.
Thanks for all who contributed to this thread.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Driverwanted)*

Im noticing a lot of people are having issues with the car running properly after the swap. Just curious, are these issues you had with the motor before the swap as well or have these problems come about becuase of the swap?
I Finally got the motor out of the donor car, it ran perfect while in the mk3 only the A/C didnt work.
Just wondering if ill be running into similar issues onces it dropped in the Mk2.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

if you do it right, no, i do notice if it sits for a long time **** breaks.


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

Start with this!








Ingredients:








Motivation for myself haha








And the night ends with this! 








Iphone pics lol they not the best sorry


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinGLI)*

is the radiator form a 96 gti usable? i set it in to check clearances but it looked a litttle too tall


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_is the radiator form a 96 gti usable? i set it in to check clearances but it looked a litttle too tall









too tall unless you mod a TON. i just ended up buying a corrado rad and it fits EASY


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_is the radiator form a 96 gti usable? i set it in to check clearances but it looked a litttle too tall








use a passat lower rad support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got this installed, woot!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Thats pretty sweet, what did you have to do to go about gettin that?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

made an appointment for a refaree inspection, now its smog legal at any smog shop in CA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Thats cool. I just finish swaping mine. registered it tuesday and I dont need that. YAY VA.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (prracer6)*

yeah down in Williamsburg and hampton roads theres no emission test, but up in NoVa, there is, wierd huh? lol
that was the cool thing about Va Beach


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

One last thing that doesn't work in my swap is the turn signal indicators in the instrument cluster (the cluster is from a 96 passat) Now, all the gauges and everything work, is there a jump I need to make for the indicators or where do I need to wire them in?


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (16vgli20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vgli20* »_One last thing that doesn't work in my swap is the turn signal indicators in the instrument cluster (the cluster is from a 96 passat) Now, all the gauges and everything work, is there a jump I need to make for the indicators or where do I need to wire them in?

Everywhere I tapped into for the turns seemed to be grounds and the gauge needs a positive feed. So I ran mines throught relays


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vgli20* »_One last thing that doesn't work in my swap is the turn signal indicators in the instrument cluster (the cluster is from a 96 passat) Now, all the gauges and everything work, is there a jump I need to make for the indicators or where do I need to wire them in?


yessir. run a jumper from A1/02 to T28/22 and A2/04 to T28/24.


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
yessir. run a jumper from A1/02 to T28/22 and A2/04 to T28/24.

thankyou sir, you indeed deserve a







. I got everything else working great though. Anyone else here running a/c? If so, what condenser and line setup are you using?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i havent hooked up my blinker indicators yet to my new cluster, but thats what i came up with after cross referencing the MKII and MKIII bentley.. it _should_ be correct.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

ill be running A/C
from my research i found that corrado SLC lines are the best, perfect from what i hear
If you run MK3 lines you need to bend them a lil
Mk2 condensor and mk2 Receiver/Dryer


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_ill be running A/C
from my research i found that corrado SLC lines are the best, perfect from what i hear
If you run MK3 lines you need to bend them a lil
Mk2 condensor and mk2 Receiver/Dryer
but will they bolt to the mk2 evap core??


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

OH FUC.K!!! i had to do that...! i almost gave up and sold evrything!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

And that is why you use b3 and corrado stuff.


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Another question for the pros! My donor was an awfulmatic so I picked up a 5spd corrado transmission. I was looking at clutch kits, so both are Sachs, one is for a 95-02 golf vr6 and the other is a 92-95 Corrado vr6.. Which one should I pick up?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*








well I seem to be doing everything the hard way...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (King__Nothing)*

whatever is cheaper. id prob get corrado stuff.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, i finally deleted my idle air control valve because it doesnt work.. before i just unplugged the harness from it, and everything ran fine.. 
but recently, i decided to delete everything. i plugged the hole on the intake boot and the hole on the manifold, and now the car wont hold idle until its warm. i had to turn the idle up to get the car to run.. any one have any suggestion on how to get the car to run right with out the IAC?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

cant really do it. id honestly put it back in. eliminate the box that hangs off the back though. so rotate the IAC into the manifold. and run a new hose from IAC to intake boot.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats the plan, im gonna try to grab a new one at the JY this weekend and put everything back on


----------



## WitekUA (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm getting ready to do the swap. I'm buying 92 GTI 16v and my donor will be 95 GTI VR6 which runs and drives, but I can't register it. What parts from MK3 can I use for the swap and what will I need to get?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (WitekUA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WitekUA* »_I'm getting ready to do the swap. I'm buying 92 GTI 16v and my donor will be 95 GTI VR6 which runs and drives, but I can't register it. What parts from MK3 can I use for the swap and what will I need to get?

are you serious? did you even bother to read the VERY first post?


----------



## WitekUA (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah, I've read the first post, just thought I'd ask maybe I can use something else from mk3 that's not on that list


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

read the list, its all you need to know.


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (WitekUA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WitekUA* »_I'm getting ready to do the swap. I'm buying 92 GTI 16v and my donor will be 95 GTI VR6 which runs and drives, but I can't register it. What parts from MK3 can I use for the swap and what will I need to get?

Best thing to do is read the first page and source the parts that bolt in. You will have to do some modifying but it's not that bad. If you want it to go well you should read alot of this thread there is all kinds of good information if you look for it.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (WitekUA)*

I agree with reading the whole thread. Sit down in the morning, grab a couple cups of coffee, and read every post. You'll learn a WHOLE lot and 99% of your questions will be answered. It may take a little bit to read but is worth it. You'll go into this knowing everything about the swap which is really all you need. 95% of this swap is just turning wrenches if you have the right parts.


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

I didn't necessarily read everything but I'll tell you this; where there is a picture more than likely you'll be looking at the samething in your car.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (stup1d)*

alright, took the beast out for its first test drive today... let it sit and run, fans came on after the therostat opened up.. but took it out a while after and it started to spit water out of the overflow on the resevoir....with fans running.. any ideas? also at the same time started to run like it had a vacumm leak, but i didnt find any. help please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

did you burp the system properly? 
mine did that, it ended up being a combo of a bad Tstat and waterpump.
i put my IAC valve back on my car, but i delete the big plastic box that comes off of it. the IAC itself is broken and it doesnt move internally, so i left the harness unplugged, but the car runs and idles 100% with the lines just hooked back up


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

quick question for obd2 vr6.
no heatercore, no aux water pump, no expansion tank, capped coolant fittings on the TB.
since all of that **** is gone...id just buy a hose to go from the coolant flange straight to the back of the head correct?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

yup


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

chris, yessir. 
i noticed with the IAC installed, the car gets much much better gas milage


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

found out today that I have no windshield wipers the hard way.... woops.... They are on a seperate plug are they not? I know it is all on plug "s"!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

there should be 5 wires on plug S.


----------



## 16vgli20 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_there should be 5 wires on plug S.

seperate harness as well?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

separate from the engine harness? if thats what you are asking, then yes.
its a white plug.
S/01 Windshield Wiper Motor Power To Park Switch - Black/Gray
S/02 Windshield Wiper Motor - Green
S/03 Windshield Wiper Motor - Brown
S/04 Windshield Wiper Motor Park Switch (positive when moving, ground when parked) - Green/Black
S/05 Windshield Wiper Motor (High) - Green/Yellow


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

my speedo doesn't work I'm running a 2.0 aba cluster. Do you guys have any ideas why?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_my speedo doesn't work I'm running a 2.0 aba cluster. Do you guys have any ideas why?

does the gas and temp work? tach?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

need a vr cluster and vr cluster harness.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_need a vr cluster and vr cluster harness.

i ran a 2.0 cluster/vr harness temporarily because my vr one went bad. the speedo is accurate, the tach is NOT. only had it in there for about a week.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_need a vr cluster and vr cluster harness.

have both but still doesn't work.
What little plugs make the speedo work? I have alot of little plugs that aren't hooked up.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_
i ran a 2.0 cluster/vr harness temporarily because my vr one went bad. the speedo is accurate, the tach is NOT. only had it in there for about a week.

how much was your tach off by


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (smokinjoe644)*

This might help you with your problem, sounds like what it might be.
this was on the first page.. for the cluster

_Quote, originally posted by *smokinjoe644* »_Here is your cluster wiring solutions. *This is for if you use an A3 engine bay harness and cluster and an A2 interior harness.*
The jump needs to be made on the interior harness plugs at the fuse box. It is from the one green plug to the other. D8 needs to be jumped to E2. This will give power to the cluster. The D plug is the 12 pin and the E is a 5 pin. 
I believe the pins are marked on the plugs but if not they definitely are in the Bentley manual.
Use VW Part number 000979133
This is a wire repair kit and is just a single wire with the two female ends that clips right into the empty places in the D/E plugs.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_This might help you with your problem, sounds like what it might be.
this was on the first page.. for the cluster


I did this. everything works but the speedo


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

could be a bad cluster


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

I've tried two different clusters


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

Anyone interested in a list/description of odd ball part numbers? Like the little clip for the brake pedal/master cyl, master clutch clip for pedal, cable shift washer things to hold them in the bracket on the trans, no a/c and p/s belt, all trans to block bolts, etc. I've needed all these items because they never came with my swap, figured i might as well try and contribute to this thread after all my dumb questions


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

is your tach working? is the vss plugged in?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_is your tach working? is the vss plugged in? 

yeah it works everything works but the speedo


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (silver-16v)*

bad cluster http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

check power and ground at VSS connector.


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_Anyone interested in a list/description of odd ball part numbers? Like the little clip for the brake pedal/master cyl, master clutch clip for pedal, cable shift washer things to hold them in the bracket on the trans, no a/c and p/s belt, all trans to block bolts, etc. I've needed all these items because they never came with my swap, figured i might as well try and contribute to this thread after all my dumb questions
















Yes, and if you have the part number for the little plastic clip that keeps the clutch return spring in, that would be awesome as well.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. question...

im gettin sick of the stupid dizzy and trying to get it to run perfect. i wanna convert to a coil pack....
i know i need the coil pack, the upper timing chain cover, the cam position sensor....
but can i use the dizzy ECU or do i need a coilpack ECU? and can i use the existing wiring harness and modify (per bentley diagrams) to work with the coilpack? 
the only differences i have found is..
G1/04 goes to pin 5 on the coil pack
T68/8 goes to pin 2 on the coil pack
T68/60 goes to pin 3 on the coil pack
T68/52 goes to pin 4 on the coil pack
pin 1 on the coil pack is the ground
where as on a dizzy car...
G1/04 goes to pin 3 on the ignition coil
T68/8 goes to pin 2 on the ignition coil
T68/60 is an open pin
T68/52 is an open pin
pin 1 on the ignition coil is ground
and 
everything between the cam position sensor G40 is the same
id have to repin 2 slots in the ECU plug with new wiring and change a few other wires.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

should be able to do it. your dizzy car has the 5 wire maf so youd prob need to find a 021906258DS or 021906258AT from a obd1 coilpack passat.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeepnut27* »_
Yes, and if you have the part number for the little plastic clip that keeps the clutch return spring in, that would be awesome as well.

what number is it in this diagram? 21?









#15 - 1HO 721 194
#20 - 1J2 721 403 A (may have to get the whole spring assembly just for that part)
#21 - 1HO 721 423
all part numbers are for an obd2 mk3


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

cant use mk3 pedal cluster. prob the same but look up for a corrado or passat.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

why i didnt think of that...i dont know







its gonna be a long day


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_should be able to do it. your dizzy car has the 5 wire maf so youd prob need to find a 021906258DS or 021906258AT from a obd1 coilpack passat.



is that the ECU number? would it have to be out of a manual car?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for a rado. if passat use same #s as mk3
#22 - 191 721 421
#23 - 191 721 422


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

b3 passat use same as corrado. b4 prob use same as mk3


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

i have the same problem with my vr cluster everything works but the speedo. but sometimes the tach dont work also. switched a good cluster and vss from a running car but the problem is still there.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

so i swapped a vr6 (AAA) into my gti. starts up first try but runs real rough. i think its "misfiring" basically the engine is shaking a lot the hood is rattling etc. 
now basically i know this could be a bunch of things....but some input on where i should start would be very helpful.
is it possible that the coilpack would cause this? 
plugs and wires are brand new. 
i have a couple bolts missing where the intake manifold bolts on..im not sure if this would cause any issues at all.
The car had little to no coolant in it (due to a leak i have to fix), i basically wanted to just fire it up and see if it idles/runs smooth...would having no coolant make it run funny?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

missing bolts in the intake mani will cuase it to run bad. it can be sucking in unmeasured air and will make it run rough
yes the coilpack could cuase a misfire, if you have your OBD2 port hooked up, scan it and see what codes it pulls.
low coolant would only really cause an overheating issue and what not.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

sweet i will have to figure out the bolts how many are there that bolt the manifold on anyone know?


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Finally got everything done and I'm driving my car and I'm having one last issue with the cluster.
Sometimes when I'm driving all the gauges go down as if I shut the car off but the lights in the cluster stay on. If I give the dash a quick punch sometimes they work again. Now when I turn my headlights on the cluster flickers and the clock resets.
Is the cluster bad? Or do I have a bad connection somewhere?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MR.ROCCO)*

e2 to d8 check power and ground at VSS.
alot of the grounds for sensors are on back of head and intake manifold. if not tight itll run like ****.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Anyone know where I can get 1/4" plugs? I'm sure this isn't the place to ask this. But need to block off the throttle body coolant passages and a vacuum passage on the very end of the intake manifold by the throttle body.
Will most likely compile a part # list tonight...was a little busy yesterday


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

leave throttle body open, replace hose on back of head to get rid of tb line. replace line on upper rad hose if later style or sometimes you can cut it before the T and itll still fit. what vac do you need to plug? a piece of hose and a bolt works pretty good.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Trying not to go the bolt in vacuum line way







Itd be nice if I could find a small rubber hose with the end blocked off, almost like the shape of a drinking glass if you get what I mean. I'm going to use an inline filler, and there won't be a heater core Or an aux water pump so Ill just be going from the coolant flange directly to the back of the head. Three coolant hoses is all that's really needed. The one vac line I'm plugging goes to the flapper in the airbox...no need for it since it'll be a cone filter. The green wire plug is for the airbox as well, right? Or it plugs into something along the vac line...I can't remember which. Either way I won't be using it


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

green is for evap. auto parts store sells vac caps.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. i finally got my timing light back and i decided to see what the VR was doing to see if i could narrow down the problem.
first off, its a dizzy motor.
at idle, the timing mark on the flywheel and bellhousing line up perfect. but once you start to get on the throttle, the mark slowly moves to before TDC, then it jumps to past TDC above about 4000 rpm - right where the car starts to bog out. 

this doesnt seem right at all. i think the hall sensor is shot in the dizzy, but i havent been able to test it yet (no LED test light). but if the hall sensor was bad, it would throw the timing all outta whack wouldnt it?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

does obd1 fuel pumps prime all the time, even when warm?


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

what do i need to do to hook up my heater core in my 91 gti with a vr6 swap. it is currently bypassed. im in ny and it is about to get realy cold here. is there anyway to test the heater core before i hook it up with out pulling the entire dash out? or do i need a different heater core anyway? will the a2 heater core work? any info on this would sick . thanks ahead


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*

most likely if you didnt bypass it, it was bypassed because its blown, just replace, yes a2 core will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all the A2 heater stuff will work.. just hook the vacuum stuff up and it will all work


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Rad subframe opinion*

I picked up my 92 gti with a half swapped vr6. For some reason the guy found a corrado radiator but put a passat support in and then put the engine in. So to make things right I should either get a passat rad, which doesn't fit right, or get an A2 rad support, which is a pain to pull at the yard because you have to jack up the engine with no jack. 
I've read through the thread, sounds like that the A2 front rad support and corrado radiator is the best combo. But if anything happens to the radiator the passat rad would be easy to replace. 
Which way should I go? A2 rad support retro swap for the best radiator set up. Or passat rad and figure out how to close the gap. Opinions?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Rad subframe opinion (kilgoresgti)*

I'm using a passat rad but made my own mounts and got rid of the rad crossmember completely, so did steveo. Should only take you a couple hours with a bunch of test fits thrown in there too. Made mine out of 1/4" steel, 1.5" wide and a couple feet long
you get the best of both worlds, perfect fit and shaves a few pounds off the very front end of the car.


_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 8:13 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_I'm using a passat rad but made my own mounts and got rid of the rad crossmember completely, so did steveo. Should only take you a couple hours with a bunch of test fits thrown in there too. Made mine out of 1/4" steel, 1.5" wide and a couple feet long
you get the best of both worlds, perfect fit and shaves a few pounds off the very front end of the car.



yessir, plus you get to use the wider VR6 radiator.

i FINALLY fixed the miss my car had. turns out it was the hall sensor, i slapped a new dizzy on it this morning and it pulls like a VR should and has ZERO miss now


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Interesting. Any way you can post a picture, or better yet, post a shop drawing with specific dimensions, hell, I'd take a napkin sketch.
Are you guys saying that the passat vr6 rad is better functioning? And that A2 support Corrado rad is just the best fit not exactly the best function?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kilgoresgti)*

passat vr6 rad needs different hoses then the corrado rad needs. corrado can use corrado or mk3 hoses.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgoresgti* »_Interesting. Any way you can post a picture, or better yet, post a shop drawing with specific dimensions, hell, I'd take a napkin sketch.


i posted pics up within the last 10 pages of my setup


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kilgoresgti)*

I'll post my pics when I get home


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

ok i just started stripping my 95 vrt to put in a mk2 gti. i am now taking all the wires and fuse box out and it is a mess. i dont know if i am going to be able to do this with the wiring and everything. so i was wondering if maybe anyone could help me out if you are near lansdale pa or quakertown if you can help me out i will giveyou the rest of the donor car it isnt recked or anything the car came from florida no rust at all. some one please help. or at least give me a drawing of the fuse box and what i need to do. thanks


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got lots done today, hopefully next weekend it starts for the first time









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so i have 3 fuel lines...obviously feed, return and nott sure what the other does. which colors are which? i believe i have blue, green, and black (the original mk2 lines). im not using a charcoal canister, but dont even know where the hell the line would hook into on the vr6. just going to vent it into the atmosphere. so what exactly should i do with the third unknown fuel line coming into the bay? can anyone shed some light and show me a pic or 2?
car was originally a digi 8v FWIW.


_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 11:44 AM 9-27-2009_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

for those that switched over to the MK3 rear beam and deleted the ABS let me see how you connected your distribution block for the brake lines and the bracket for it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

black is line in.
blue is return.
3rd is for evap, mine is just vented


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Yeah f all that evap stuff. I figured it out, I assumed the one coming off the fuel filter was in and the other fat one going to the fuel box was the return


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

check out the vr im selling. would be perfect for a swap!!!! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...67379


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Which Throttle cable are you guys using w/ the 16v passat pedal cluster? Are you guys using early vr6 cables or will the stock one work?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

B3 vr6 throttle cable


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

cool thanks.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

What spot dies te main fuseblock power and ground go to? Stupid question but need to know


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_for those that switched over to the MK3 rear beam and deleted the ABS let me see how you connected your distribution block for the brake lines and the bracket for it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

can a mk2 8v steering rack be used for the plus suspension from a pasat ??


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (VWradar)*

Steering rack:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm bored wish my car worked.











_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 2:54 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_What spot dies te main fuseblock power and ground go to? Stupid question but need to know











Y/03 power from battery.
Z2 ground from battery


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubwardo* »_can a mk2 8v steering rack be used for the plus suspension from a pasat ?? 


yes, you need to match the tie rods to the control arms you are using though. word of advise, dont use the passat plus suspension, itll be too wide. if you want to run 5 lug, use either MKIII or corrado


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

To hook up the mk2 speedo, can i use a passat 16v speedo cable?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_for those that switched over to the MK3 rear beam and deleted the ABS let me see how you connected your distribution block for the brake lines and the bracket for it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*brake cylinder threads*

I couldn't find any info on this so I'm hoping it hasn't been asked.
I wanted to upgrade my 19 brake cylinder (92 GTI 8V) for a 22 out of a mk3. Everything fit fine accept the brake line fittings that thread into the cylinder. It looks like the threads on the 22 are finer. Anybody else run into this? Are there other cylinders I can use that will have the coarse thread? I'm not excited about changing out the brake lines if I don't have to.
Also, I have this odd harness going through the firewall in it's own hole. I can't track down what its for. It's original wiring and is a white connector with a solid green wire and a red with white wire. The only other wires in the harness are a white connector with a solid green and solid blue. I'd post pic but I've been having camera issues.
Any help is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok, finally gettin around to hookin up my OBD2 port. i got everything figured out except, should i pull power to the port from a 12v constant or a 12v switched source?


----------



## viptint (Apr 19, 2009)

ok just bought my VW, 91 GTI and it has a vr6 swap. it runs fine and everything but the motor is crooked. not tilted but one side is farther forward than the other. i will post a pic tomorrow when i have a chance.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

make sure it has the right front cross member


----------



## viptint (Apr 19, 2009)

ok just took a look again, mah bad the motor is straight its just the radiator and the fan assembly thats crooked. looks like the rectangular headlights push it back. will do a single round swap that should fix the problem i hope. its all a3 corrado parts in it


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (viptint)*

in the MK2's all the radiators sit at an angle.
they are straight across like mk3's and mk4's


----------



## 1991corradog60 (Sep 14, 2008)

ok i did a 12v vr from a 95 passat into my g60 corrado. all the wires are in their proper places. everything work inside the car including mfa. when i go to crank the car nothing happens? tried jumping the starter from the battery nothing. so i figured ok maybe starter. get a new starter. nothing? is their any wire or anything that have to be jumped?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I just finished up my swap in my 87" golf, but I have no fuel pump power, or fuel gauge movement,a nd I'm sure before I parked it I had 1/2 tank. What could it be?
*
EDIT 4:11pm pst*
So I went and bought 5 gallons of gas, and the guel gauge is working, someone must have syphoned my gas... Oh well...
What I did notice it the check enigne light doesn't come one when the key is turn, could the ecu no be getting power?

Sorry forgot to add. ce2 conversion, 95 passat engine harness. obd1


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 4:54 PM 10-6-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_ok, finally gettin around to hookin up my OBD2 port. i got everything figured out except, should i pull power to the port from a 12v constant or a 12v switched source?


Big dawg factory is a 12v constant.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool. thanks
next question. tryin to sort out the K & L line. the colors on the DIY dont match the colors on the harness...

what im working with..








yellow and grey. 
the DIY has yellow and blue listed. yellow is L line, and blue is K line. would the grey on my harness be the K line?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Grey for sure... They say yellow is not needed...
http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

OK so I fixed the starter, it was the damn relay. Also fixed the fuel pump, it was the jumper pin that goes to 30 30b... But I still have no check light when I cycle the key, no spark, and no fuel up front. Also my fuel gauge doesn't work, it did a few times yesterday, but nothing today.

What could be up with the ECM? I have two and they both aren't working... Is there an immobilizer like MkIV's?

_Car info: 87' w/ ce2 conversion, 95 passat ecm, harness, motor obd1._


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Fuel sender was bad, went to wreaking yard and picked one up.
They didn't have any 109 relays, is there anway to jump the relay to see if it's bad?


----------



## viptint (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

so is there any way to make the radiator straight?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (viptint)*

Ecu no worky. If obd1 make sure 109 relay in pos 3. If obd2 no relay. Check constant power at pn 54. Switched at 23. And ground at 1
to make rad straight just make a mount.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (viptint)*


_Quote, originally posted by *viptint* »_so is there any way to make the radiator straight?

custom rad mounts or passat crossmember


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

fab up some rad mounts, super easy to do and you shave a few pounds off the front end...well worth it IMO.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Those rad mounts look good. Nice smooth bends. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are there 4 mounting points at the bottom or only the two? if 4 then does the radiator have the integrity to be supported that way?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_fab up some rad mounts, super easy to do and you shave a few pounds off the front end...well worth it IMO.


x2. i did mine this way, i was able to use a B3 radiator, and tuck it up under the core support and make everything work out nicely


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (kilgoresgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgoresgti* »_Those rad mounts look good. Nice smooth bends. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are there 4 mounting points at the bottom or only the two? if 4 then does the radiator have the integrity to be supported that way?

what do you mean, where it actually goes through my fabbed bracket or where the bolts are a little ways up the rad?
its 3/16" or 1/4" i dont remember. but trust me its most definitely strong enough. i have 2 screws in the lower half of the rad on the sides and im also going to tie the brackets into the core support for a little bit more structural support. the way it is now it should be fine, but at higher speeds i can see the rad swaying back a little.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

mine doesnt move, its its just the L brackets


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

stop making mountains out of mole hills. is there any reason you want to not have it on an angle? its on an angle from the factory and mounts up perfectly. if you do want to move it make some brackets. hell jsut throw it in there with some zip ties it will be fine.


----------



## viptint (Apr 19, 2009)

i just dont like the way it looks, and the pass side is very close to the alt.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (viptint)*

So then stop posting on vortex and get workin!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

do work son


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*










based on the picture above, i have the L line, 12v+, and ground shown above. but on the white plug on mine, what should be the K line, is grey/white instead of blue as shown in the picture. the wiring im using is from a 92 B3. 
im gonna assume that the grey/white is the K line since its on the same location as the blue shown above



_Modified by steveo27 at 3:33 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

hey guys quicky ?---if i have the vr motor and wiring harness what else do i need for the full swap .....what wiring will i have to splice if needed ,........and is the axles the same spline count on the vr axles and the stock axles if i wanted to do the lug conversion before hand?


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (9golfgl0)*

I got this one. Start at page 1 of this thread and read all the way through. It will answer 99.9% of your questions. I know it sucks, trust me, but it's all in there. You can also use the search feature for specific questions. 
Also, I have a passat b3 pedal assembly for $60 if you don't have one.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *9golfgl0* »_hey guys quicky ?---if i have the vr motor and wiring harness what else do i need for the full swap .....what wiring will i have to splice if needed ,........and is the axles the same spline count on the vr axles and the stock axles if i wanted to do the lug conversion before hand?


what year car are you starting with? if its a CE2 car, the swap is all plug and play, if its CE1, its gonna be more work. youll either need to splice or completely swap wiring and run all the CE2 stuff. 
you need subframes, cross members, pedal cluster, shift box, blah blah blah. do you plan on keeping the car 4 lug? or doing 5? 
we need more info


----------



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

its an 85 golf 8v so im not sure about the ce1 or 2? and i plan to do the 5 lug swap as well....whats the difference between ce1 and ce2?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (9golfgl0)*

you have a CE1, the fuse box and wireing for the whole car needs to be swapped out. CE2 you can use the same fuse box and just have to plug in the engine harness to the box. if you look through the thread theres a link for the A2Resource site.. check that out


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

http://www.a2resource.com
you can cut and splice accordingly to make the swap work with ce1. But it's definitely worth making the switch over to ce2. It'll save you a few headaches.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *9golfgl0* »_its an 85 golf 8v so im not sure about the ce1 or 2? and i plan to do the 5 lug swap as well....whats the difference between ce1 and ce2?



swap your wiring to CE2. pick up a COMPLETE donor car since you plan on changing the suspension stuff too. the best donor car will be a corrado, as it will have everything you need.


----------



## 9golfgl0 (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks to everyone for the quick response greatly appreciated


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damnit...completely forgot to take a pic of what i have for relays in my fuseblock. everything is still there from the 8v. any pics or a list of relays i should have in each position? obd2 vr6 (97), no sai, ac, ps, aux pump, etc. from what ive been hearing there may be a couple that need to be changed or removed completely. a pic of a working setup would be nice


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

i remember seeing one a while back in the thread, but i dont remember how far back it was


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html









im not sure how much different OBD2 is compared to OBD1, but i can snap you a pic of my fuseblock tomorrow if youd like


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

got it off of mk2vr6.com...hope i got all the right ones







except #3 will also be open
Relay position Description Relay Number
1 A/C 13
2 Rear window wiper/washer relay 72
3 ECM Power supply 30,109,288
4 Load reduction 18
5 OPEN OPEN
6 Emergency flasher relay 21
7 OPEN OPEN
8 intermittent washer/wiper 19,99
9 Seat belt warning system 4,29
10 Fog lights 110
11 Horn 53
12 Fuel pump 67,80,167,102,104


_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 6:19 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

make sure you use relay 109 in position 3


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

What for? I was under the impression I didn't need one in 3 since obd2 runs the ecu on a different relay in the harness itself rather than the fuseblock


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

109 in position 3 is OBD1 ONLY. OBD2 has NO ECM RELAY


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_What for? 


forgot you were using OBD2


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

what speedo cable can be used to run an A2 cluster?


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

I had a fox speedo cable but it doesn't stay put in the back of my a2 cluster.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MR.ROCCO)*

believe a g60


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

I am having huge issues with my swap... first I did a MK3 dash swap and I used the whole interior harness from a 95 glx jetta. I used a 93 passat motor from my old passat and 94 passat wiring because mine was fried. I am using a MK3 fuse block, and a 97 drivers edition cluster with harness. I have good battery power but it won't even turn over. I have the 30-30b jumper the plastic style one with the extra sllots for the ro/ge wire. I tried d8-e2 but nothing happened to my cluster.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

G60 speedo cable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

OK, so i checked for ground at pin 1 and got .2 ohms good but pins 23 and 54 nothing. So, I went to z1 and checked for power by back probing the ro/ge wire at z1 and it has power... I also traced back pin 23 ro/bl to G2 I believe and it has switched power... I am going to try another 109. Any other ideas?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Put in another 109 and still nothing. I have power at the right places but its not getting to the ecm...


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

did you put the fuse at the end of the 2 big red wires??
i dont know if you did that already of if that has to do with this issue or not. if you go back through the thread and look for the pics, 2 red wires with a black connector on it you need to put a fuse in to bypass the stock alarm, i dunno if that is your issue or not, just a though


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

Yeah, I dont have it I checked... I havent ever seen one on an early passat harness only later 95 and up cars but I could be wrong


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

My fuel pump relay cicks I can hear it and feel it so I know something's working. I am stumped... I only have 12v at my battery right now but I sould still be getting power readings at the ecm. I only have an AT ecu right now so it won't start but turning over should be no problem.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

doesnt matter if Auto trans, itll jsut throw a code. check power at pin 54 constant. pin 23 switched ign and ground at pin 1. if all good see if ecm relay 109 is clicking and FP relay clicking. does CEL come on for a sec with ign?


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Pin 54 no power, pin 23 no switched ign power, pin 1 good ground of .02 ohms. replaced relay 109 with another 109 still same thing. FP relay clicks but ECM relay does not. nothing on my cluster works but the brake light and then it goes out... like cel... I am using the drivers edition sliver faced cluster. did d8-e2 jumper with a paperclip and no cluster powere either. I was puting the ro/ge wire for ecm powere pin 54 to 30b not z1 which I figured is fine since 30 is constant and you use TV2 to jumper it. This is the way I always hook everything up but this is the first time I have used spare parts to make a vr swap. Also my frist dash swap but it's all pretty straight forward. 
Would pix help? I really don't want to get a photobook account...


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

not paying attention I removed the ecm connector and put it back on and I got sparks... Now I am really stumped. I also hope I didn't blow the ECM...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

Really only blows with no ground. Try changing ign switch.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboNOSGTi)*

I figured it out!!! OK, so I didn't have a ground to the trans and the engine wasn't grounded. My other problem was that my starter cable was bent over touching the case which is grounded... See where all my voltage went? I stumbled across it when I realised I didn't have an engine ground and the starter cable started smoking. Sweet another VRA2!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

question. 
how many of you guys are running an aftermarket / under-drive crank pulley?
does anyone have an overall measure of the diameter of what you are using. i need a measurement to compare to the stock one. im lookin into running one so i can lift my motor up some and not have the crank pulley contact the frame rail when i do. 

from the look of the ones i have seen, the diameter of the pulley looks to be about 1" shorter, but this is just speculation


_Modified by steveo27 at 2:04 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

prob about right. i ran an unorthodox and did not touch the frame rail but it is super close as in a doubt you can raise the motor. why do you want to raise it anyway?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

he wants to go lower probably


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_ it is super close as in a doubt you can raise the motor. why do you want to raise it anyway?



_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_he wants to go lower probably


kinda. when i did the swap, i didnt want to beat the frame rail with a hammer for clearance to clear the stock crank pulley. so what i did was cut both motor mounts down a good 1/2" + to drop the motor low enough to get the crank pulley to sit below the frame rail. im hoping with an aftermarket crank pulley, i can lift the motor back up that 1/2 or so inch and get the motor to sit where it originally did without cut down motor mounts


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i read somewhere that the corrado cross member motor mount half will make the motor sit a little lower in front. is this true or is it the same as the passat? i have passat and it rubs the hood just barely, wondering if the corrado will make a difference


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_i read somewhere that the corrado cross member motor mount half will make the motor sit a little lower in front. is this true or is it the same as the passat? i have passat and it rubs the hood just barely, wondering if the corrado will make a difference

It's the rear mount that you need to cut to lower the motor. i don't think the front cross member makes much of a difference.


----------



## TurboNOSGTi (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: (stup1d)*

When I did my swap I just put the motor in and the engine sat fine. No hood clearance issuea or anything.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stup1d* »_
It's the rear mount that you need to cut to lower the motor. i don't think the front cross member makes much of a difference.


i cut both of mine, but thats cause i didnt want to bash the frame rail for crank pulley clearance. but normally all you need to do is trim the rear one


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i cut rear so motor sits level. and unorthodox pulley. no bashing.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i know its been covered but my search isnt working properly. which hoses can i use with the g60 radiator? i have mk3 right now but want something that will fit a little more snug, so im going with a corrado g60 lower rad support and g60 rad, mk3 fans and shroud that ill trim. can i use either of the mk3 hoses?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*

mk3 hoses will work, lower is a little tighht.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

What color(s) are the plug(s) and wires that won't let the car start unless the clutch is disengaged? Any way to bypass it? Mk3 harness I believe, obd2.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

for some reason donor car was like that, i didnt have to engage the clutch for it to start its a 96
also my 92 its going into i dont have to engage the clutch, i thought it was kinda wierd


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

The 97 jetta vr6 I had a while ago had it, so I was just assuming it's there...I know the motor and cluster are from a 97, the harness prob is too


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

i would assume its there as well. these two cars where the first 2 manuals i have drove that DIDNT have it, thought it was a lil odd.
sorry i cant help ya with the harness you are looking for though


----------



## t-rex08 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

im workin on my vr swap into a mk2 jetta with rear disk brakes and im planning on running the 98gti abs brake set up. anybody have any idea if the brake lines from the rear will work for the 98gti rear disk brakes?


----------



## stup1d (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (t-rex08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t-rex08* »_im workin on my vr swap into a mk2 jetta with rear disk brakes and im planning on running the 98gti abs brake set up. anybody have any idea if the brake lines from the rear will work for the 98gti rear disk brakes?

Depends if you already have disc or drums.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_for those that switched over to the MK3 rear beam and deleted the ABS let me see how you connected your distribution block for the brake lines and the bracket for it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









the bracket that the distribution block is on it welded to the mk2 beam correct?
so can you guys show me how you swtich it over to the mk3 beam.
thanks


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finally got it running last night
now a problem.
turn the key to crank it over and the starter doesnt click at all. TB aligns, fuel pump runs. turn the ignition on, put a wire from the pos terminal to where the red wire plugs into and the starter fires right up, starts the car no problem. i have a relay thats hooked onto the top of the fuseblock with relay #53. big red/black (i believe) going from the fusebox to the relay has power. big red/black going from the relay to the starter has no power. switched out the relays with a known working one and still does not work.
am i checking the wrong relay? what can i do to figure this out? i really dont want to run a push button start...
second question. anyone delete the charcoal canister? what did you do with the venting fuel line from the tank? is it ok to plug it and cut it? i assume this is the line that goes to the top of the filler neck from the fuel tank...?


_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 4:44 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

searched my A$$ off and cant find a straight answer. can i use an 92 passat 16V front motor mount crossmember? my buddys junk yard has a 91 passat with a 020 trans in it and a 92 with an 02A which i already got the whole pedal/booster setup and the shifter box. but the engine crossmember in the 020 one and the 02A one are indentical, mount and all. whats the deal with the factory MK2 crossmember not fitting? is the mount not tall enough, the structure not strong enough, the mount a different offset than the VR6 specific one in the passat? any insight on this would be great because i have everything else ready to go for the swap.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

IIRC, 16v B3s use the same style mount as a hydro MKII mount. you need a cross member outta a VR car that uses this mount...








any VR B3/B4, VR corrado, or VR MKIII front cross member will work.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_searched my A$$ off and cant find a straight answer. can i use an 92 passat 16V front motor mount crossmember? my buddys junk yard has a 91 passat with a 020 trans in it and a 92 with an 02A which i already got the whole pedal/booster setup and the shifter box. but the engine crossmember in the 020 one and the 02A one are indentical, mount and all. whats the deal with the factory MK2 crossmember not fitting? is the mount not tall enough, the structure not strong enough, the mount a different offset than the VR6 specific one in the passat? any insight on this would be great because i have everything else ready to go for the swap. 

on the first page

_Front Cross members (motor mount half):
a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s)
c)VR6 Passat _


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_finally got it running last night
now a problem.
turn the key to crank it over and the starter doesnt click at all. TB aligns, fuel pump runs. turn the ignition on, put a wire from the pos terminal to where the red wire plugs into and the starter fires right up, starts the car no problem. i have a relay thats hooked onto the top of the fuseblock with relay #53. big red/black (i believe) going from the fusebox to the relay has power. big red/black going from the relay to the starter has no power. switched out the relays with a known working one and still does not work.
am i checking the wrong relay? what can i do to figure this out? i really dont want to run a push button start...
second question. anyone delete the charcoal canister? what did you do with the venting fuel line from the tank? is it ok to plug it and cut it? i assume this is the line that goes to the top of the filler neck from the fuel tank...?

_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 4:44 PM 10-23-2009_

nvm, seatbelt wasnt plugged in...







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif throughout the entire swap i kept reminding myself, plug the damn seatbelt in. and i didnt.








i know this doesnt really belong here but...
just moved my mk2 vr6 under its own power yesterday! sweet! i have replaced the following prior to putting the swap in:
new throwout bearing
new stock sachs clutch/pressure plate
new lightweight flywheel from GAP (not aluminum)
the swap is from an obd2 mk3, believe its a 97 FWIW.
but i have a couple issues. theres a real loud noise coming from the trans when the clutch is engaged at idle. rev it and the noise continues, but quiets down a little bit. push the clutch pedal in about a half inch and it completely goes away. sometimes it doesnt come back when i release the pedal, sometimes it comes back. i will try to get a video today, but essentially the noise sounds kinda like a loud "tock tock tock." almost sounds like theres REALLY loud valve tap in one cylinder (but definitely not valve tap as it goes away when the clutch pedal is pressed in a little). if you get on the ground the noise is substantially louder from under the car.
also, the clutch engages SUPER low, about an inch from the floor. in reverse it seems like with the clutch pedal pushed in all the way, the clutch is slipping (not fully disengaged). i bled the brake lines and clutch; passenger rear first, driver rear, passenger front, driver front, then the clutch master. so i dont believe i have any air in the system (used a power bleeder).
anyone know if these 2 issues may be related? the transmission has not been used for at LEAST 10 months, if that matters. i also have not adjusted the cables, i cant find reverse but i really doubt that aligning the cables will solve this. any advice as to what it is?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

bleed the master and slave by hand for the clutch. make sure the reservoir is full above where the hose feeds the master or you will get air.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Will do. The noise stopped after it ran for a minute or two yesterday after pressing the clutch in and releasing the pedal. Clutch also engages a little higher up now which most definitely points to air in the system. Thank you bonesaw! Car will be on the road this weekend


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*

i seen that on the first page, it tells me what i can use but it doesnt tell me why i cant use the one in the 16V passat in the local yard. i know what can be used in the swap i jsut want to know why a standard MK2 crossmember and mount wont work. whats the firtment issue? does it make the engine sit to low in the front? is it offset differently than that ones suggested? i know the members and the mounts are completely different animal's. i cant track down just the crossmember at the moment and i really dont want to get into fabricating a custom one. so can anyone answer my questions?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

youd have to cut / modify the bracket that bolts to the starter/block. the angle is different between the 2. the VR6 mount (engine side) sits parallel to the cross member, while the MKII one (engine side) sits at an angle. youd have to pie cut the mount on the VR6 and angle it to match the MKII one, then weld it back together.
kinda hard to explain without pics


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

ok now i can picture what the difference is, so the mount on the MK2 one is offset on the crossmemeber differently than the mount on the corrado/passat VR6. **** that not that hard to do if all else fails. theres enough of each mount bracket's laying around here that i can come up with something and i'll just run down the street and use the nighbor's TIG to make it all nice and pretty. lol.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not really offset, the mounting pad on bracket off the motor sits different between the 2.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

yep the angles are different, there was a guy making and selling Solid mounts that you can use on your mk2 cross member on http://www.mk2vr6.com but i dont know if he still is.
the way i read it, it says you can use the 16v passat one but Can't you a 2 piece aftermarket mount on it


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_yep the angles are different, there was a guy making and selling Solid mounts that you can use on your mk2 cross member on http://www.mk2vr6.com but i dont know if he still is.


That GB is dead and have been along time. You'll have to check the UK Ebay. a few pop up every now & then.

Bottomline, ge a friggin' mk3/Rado/Passat VR6 subframe, both front & back, instead of convincing yourself the Passat 16v one will work. I haven't anybody yet modify a mk2 frame. Why bother when a VR or an mk3 2.0L (which i used) bolt right up. It took us 20 min. to bolt up both frames and the engine. BAM, DONE!

@ Bonez.... WASSUP!?...I'm at it again..except this one is an OBD2 and it's going in a 88 GTI








Steve..D-VR6...


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

quick question, going to tackle wiring this weekend. 
Does every plug have its own place? Or is it possible to to put the wrong plug in the wrong slot? And if that is possible whats the best way to sort it out? 
Thanks.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

fuse block or engine side?
all the main plugs are keyed and color coded


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Every plug is like that. You can't f*ck up.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

great, thanks fellas!


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MR.ROCCO)*

hey any of you guys out there have a diagram and pinout of the OBD2 VR6 ECU plug? i searched everywhere and cant find one. all that keeps coming is ABA for some strange reason. i need to get a couple more wires sorted out and i think i will have everything working 100% on the MK2 CE1 cluster including the VSS and the tach without a converter box. in the process of tracking down a cali MK2 check engine like. i have one but i use it in my turbo GTI as a knock sensor indicator light.


----------



## vwbender82 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

omg im glad i found this thanks a bunch i was getting lost in my ask everyone i know method


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Stromaluski)*

A year and 4 month later update. Autozone hoses suck. I ended up just replacing this with a Corrado upper hose after the autozone hose started drying out, cracking, and leaking. I did mine this way because I didn't like how the mk3 upper hose sat in the engine compartment, even once the radiator side of it was turned around for it to fit.

_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_For the upper hose, buy the mk3 hose, then go to autozone and ask them to look through their radiator hoses. Buy the one numbered 080. It's like $8 or 9, and you're just going to cut a small section out of of the middle of it. On the mk3 hose, you're replacing the piece that connects to the radiator. Just take that piece off and then put the hose on the motor. Get it on and all situated nicely and whatnot and then you'll see what you need to cut off of the autozone hose to make it all fit together quite nicely. Once you're done, here's what it'll all look like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









As for the Corrado upper radiator hose, if you buy one, you will find out that it is not actually long enough (by like half an inch or so) to reach from the main hose to the expansion tank and then to the throttle body. At least it wasn't on my car with the radiator mounted in the stock location, using the stock late mk2 expansion tank. I ended up using pieces from the mk3 hose and the Corrado hose.
Next bit of advice. DON'T run aftermarket electric fans like I did. Rather than getting a stock fan setup from a mk3 or something like that, I just bought 2 10" (maybe they were 12", I don't remember now) Maradyne fans to use, which are held onto the radiator with zip tie type dealies that go through the radiator. They still work great after almost a year and a half and 35k miles. The problem is that where one of the zip ties goes through the radiator, my radiator has sprung a leak... Which isn't cool since the radiator was new when I did the swap at the beginning of last summer. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

awesome O2A slave cylinder / clutch master DIY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
DIY starts at 3:10 in


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_hey any of you guys out there have a diagram and pinout of the OBD2 VR6 ECU plug? i searched everywhere and cant find one. all that keeps coming is ABA for some strange reason. i need to get a couple more wires sorted out and i think i will have everything working 100% on the MK2 CE1 cluster including the VSS and the tach without a converter box. in the process of tracking down a cali MK2 check engine like. i have one but i use it in my turbo GTI as a knock sensor indicator light.


click me
And are you looking for the check engine switch? I have one of those laying around somewhere, was gonna go with the stock ce2 cluster,a nd said f it and put in the mk3 vr cluster. Gonna go with the mk3 dash one day.


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 2:44 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

I hate to be suck a newb and have a probably simple question but I do know a thing or two about diesels








My question is when I go to plug in my wiring to the CE2 fuse box what wires am I going to jump? I know there is an issue with the mk2 fuse panel not having power somewhere or something and if I have the info tomorrow when I go to get it up and running it would save me a ton of work (ie. using diagrams and sourcing the problem manually) 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. I <3 the sound of VR's!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (red85GTi)*

e2/d8 if using mk3 cluster
30/30b if using mk2 pump/tank (i think its only required for mk2 pumps...)
white/blue to w1
15 amp fuse in 2 think black/red wire plug
all for obd2


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_e2/d8 if using mk3 cluster
30/30b if using mk2 pump/tank (i think its only required for mk2 pumps...)
white/blue to w1
15 amp fuse in 2 think black/red wire plug
all for obd2

I am going OBD1 but I assumed I still had to jump power








I have enough work to keep me busy allday but hopefully I can figure it out so I have this thing running tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yes, D8 to E2. 30 to 30B, blue/white to W1 and either junmp the 2 thick red blacks or repin the harness


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok I got one....
Coolant pump (elec. water pump)... What gives, where does this get power? Can I just hook it up to a key on, or should it go somewhere else? No heat (unless jumped positive wire).
Or how about bypassing the 2nd pump all together?


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 8:42 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

aux water pump, just ditch it.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yeah, ditch it. if youre getting rid of the aux pump and your heatercore, i can get you a hose part # from advance auto that will work perfect to delete both.


_Modified by Crubb3d Rymz at 7:59 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## 3-man mk3 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey guys i have a 91 mk2 jetta that im trying to do a obd2 vr6 swap i know its a ton of info on here but i need a direct list if anyone can help i got the swap out my 96 mk3 jetta so what do i need thanks if you can help....


_Modified by 3-man mk3 at 2:24 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_aux water pump, just ditch it. 

But will the heat still work?

_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_yeah, ditch it. if youre getting rid of the aux pump and your heatercore, i can get you a hose part # from advance auto that will work perfect to delete both. 

Is there any other option, I need to keep my heater?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah. ditch the aux water pump, and keep all the heat ****, thats how it is in my car.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (3-man mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3-man mk3* »_hey guys i have a 91 mk2 jetta that im trying to do a obd2 vr6 swap i know its a ton of info on here but i need a direct list if anyone can help i got the swap out my 93 mk3 jetta so what do i need thanks if you can help....

Just read through this thread. It takes a while. But your swap will go so much smoother if you do (even take notes if you feel the need), and that way you don't end up coming replying asking questions that have been asked a thousand times before in this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_yeah. ditch the aux water pump, and keep all the heat ****, thats how it is in my car. 

Cool beans! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

i've got some stupid questions but i'll put some pretty pictures in so hopefully it's worth it.
i've got this 98 vr6 mk3, but i recently hit a raised manhole cover really hard and it mangled the subframe. i no longer really trust the unibody or subframe mounts so i'm gonna go ahead and put it all in my mk2 (91 gti) that i've had for ~5 years but hasn't moved in 3 because i blew up the g60 that's in it and then college. 
















so that being said; the motor, subframe, rear beam, brakes, fuel tank, lines and pump are going to go in the mk2. i'm going to do the dash with the help of my brother so i'll be using the mk3 steering column and dash wiring. 
i know i need to get a different radiator & front crossmember, but what am i missing/forgetting? the car has a 'rado g60 master cylinder & pedal cluster but it's a drum rear brake setup so do i need to do all of the brake lines? will they work coming from an ABS car?
any other tips i don't know? thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Please tell me your not using that nice mk3 as a donor? If so you can use all the brakes, and various other parts...


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

that mk3 isn't as nice as you think, terrible rockers, terrible paint and rust scattered all over it and then the subframe went directly into a 4" tall manhole cover recently. set off the crash sensor/seat belt charges. unibody's tweaked and i don't trust the subframe mounts
















my main questions are: brake lines and headlight wiring. can i use the mk3 ABS lines with a rado non-ABS master cylinder? or the mk2 lines with the mk3 brakes? do i just need to swap all of the headlight wiring over and change the connectors for the mk2 lights?
i'm just trying to cover all the bases before i get stuck


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ($helby)*

leave all the brake stuff from mk2. if you want 5 lug jsut put it on. headlights use mk3 harness and change headlight connectors if nessicary. read first page cause everything is covered. id get passat/corrado vr6 front crossmember. get corrado vr6 rad. and use mk3 hoses.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

anyone have pics of how they addressed the proportioning valve for the rear brakes when the Swapped over the mk3 rear beam??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

use the mk3 or mk2 one. doesnt really matter.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

right but on the rear beam i have now there wasn't one that i recall. Ill take another look. It had ABS which i am deleting.
There was not bracket attached to the rear beam with a PV on it


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

rocco 16 prop valves are one option, or do a summit racing type...


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

just took another look at my rear beam, i see where i can bolt up the bracket and the valve, guess i just gotta track one down


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Wreaking yard searching is so much fun.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

where is the stuff from the mk2?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

if i can unbolt it from the mk2 and bolt the bracket up to the mk3 beam then ill be in tall cotton. i still have yet to get the mk2 in the garage to break it down.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im using a MKII prop valve on a MKIII rear beam


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

any of you guys know off hand where to get the eurovan mechanical clutch part besides the dealer? hell i'll even take a used one. i jsut hate the feeling of the hydraulic clutch and the cable shifter after all the crap i went through with my corrado.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no idea. ive been on a hunt for one for a few months now


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

it is starting to look like im going to have to break down and just get it from the dealer. i know where theres like 5 eurovans sitting and that part is gone off the 2 that are manual.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*

id see if you know anyone who has this and try it. i think it feels worse than hydraulic. and the parts are overpriced. if you already have hydraulic you will need to swap pedals back out. the cable is a too long. and the one bracket you cannot buy without getting the kit.
its up to you, but id give it a try. id also try rebleeding your clutch.
also with upgraded PP and such the cable will be very firm and run the risk of snapping it.


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

so i just got done with another swap in a gti i ran into a few problems i used a 96 glx harness it will start it has a bad miss no fuel pump have to jump it the gauge cluster shuts off when you put the key on and i have no tach and fuel gauge while its running


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

i actually did find the whole setup today, i paid a whopping 20 bucks for it!!!! cable, bracket and the mechanical actuator. man driving around on random back roads pays off. lol.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*

e2 to d8. for cluster

junkyard find cool. those actuators used to be $35 from the dealer. Since everyone was buying them they jacked the price significantly. Last time i checked they were $140.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

yeah i stopped by the local dealer before i found mine and it was 163.00 retail and 123.00 list. either way thats just crazy!!! my buddy used to work parts at the local VW dealer in the mid 90's and thats just what he said, they used to be 40 bucks at most but now jacking prices like that is just out of control.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*

I posted a couple pages back about having to replace my radiator after a year and 35k miles because of using aftermarket slim fans instead of a factory shroud. Well, I'm finally replacing the radiator tonight and using a corrado shroud/fans and having a problem. The shroud hits the dipstick. I trimmed the shroud a little to try to clearance it, but it's not nearly enough. If I rotate the dipstick out of the way, the driven fan sits against the intake and the radiator still just barely doesn't lean far enough back for everything to go together. I've got a mk3 shroud/fan setup sitting in my garage as well and it's just as thick as the corrado fans, so that's not the issue... What am I doing wrong here? Here's some pictures to show y'all what's going on. This is on a '90 jetta coupe using the stock mk2 radiator cross member with a obd1 passat vr6 swap. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## jetta1986 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stromaluski)*

did that or the car wouldnt start


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

corrado cross member


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stromaluski)*

bend the dipstick tube to the right so it sits in between the runners. problem solved.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_bend the dipstick tube to the right so it sits in between the runners. problem solved.

Like I said in my post, I tried that. The radiator leans back enough that the fans sit against the intake and it still doesn't lean back far enough for everything to go together like it should.
Is it possible that I just didn't cut down my rear mount enough but never noticed because I wasn't running a fan shroud?


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stromaluski)*

ahhh in the pictures it looks like the clearance is fine with the intake, just the shroud is touching the dipstick tube.i use 2 aftermarket pusher fans on the front of my rad, they cure problems and clean up the engine bay a little. i got them from napa.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_ahhh in the pictures it looks like the clearance is fine with the intake, just the shroud is touching the dipstick tube.i use 2 aftermarket pusher fans on the front of my rad, they cure problems and clean up the engine bay a little. i got them from napa. 

Dude... read my post. That's how I've been running my car since I did the swap, but I've had to replace my radiator after a little over a year and 35k miles because of using aftermarket fans. The radiator developed 2 leaks right out of the 8 points where the fans were held onto the radiator.


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_corrado cross member

A lot of people have posted running this setup on a mk2 cross member. What am I doing wrong? Or is this really what I need to do?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

look where the dipstick sits. its not installed right, or the bracket is bent to hell and back. it should sit like this :


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_look where the dipstick sits. its not installed right, or the bracket is bent to hell and back. it should sit like this :
http://i670.photobucket.com/al...5.jpg 

The dipstick is in the same spot it was when it came out of the donor passat, and looks just like it does on the vr6 of a couple friend's vr6 mk2s? At the same time, though, like I said in my post, I tried unbolting the dipstick and rotating it to the spot in your picture just to get it out of the way and I can lean the radiator back enough for the fan to hit the engine and that still isn't far enough.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stromaluski)*

my vr swap has been running great for about three months now, but some times the engine feels like it doesn't have full power above 4000 rpm. Could it be the CMP? I don't have a scan port. The CEL is not on.


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

does the "white/blue to w1" take care of the speed sensor?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

from what i understand, it gets rid of the speed cut. also, if you dont hook it to w1, itll rev like **** and wont run properly.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

OK so I'm back. Just helped a buddy do a 97 mk3 swap...
Everthing works fine but I have not starter power. When I turn the key. If I bypass it and just use my trgger it works fine. I already did the 15amp fuse bypass for the alarm, what else could it be?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

try the A3 VR6 FAQ thread for that


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_OK so I'm back. Just helped a buddy do a 97 mk3 swap...
Everthing works fine but I have not starter power. When I turn the key. If I bypass it and just use my trgger it works fine. I already did the 15amp fuse bypass for the alarm, what else could it be?


possible ground for the starter?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

x2 on the ground


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

clutch interlock.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Well it can't be the ground since if I jump it with a hot trigger it works. 
Starter inlock relay, or is there a plug for the clutch pedal that I can jump?


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ*

I downloaded this thread into a pdf file to make it easier to search and read. It's like 23 meg and over 1300 pages, through page 115 of the thread, some pictures made it but not all of them. If anybody is interested in hosting the file let me know. I'd prefer not to email it.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (kilgoresgti)*

theres a relay that needs power. and two long red wires green plug that plugs into switch on clutch pedal. connect 2 wires to bypass.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

alright I'll look at it, when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (kilgoresgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgoresgti* »_I downloaded this thread into a pdf file to make it easier to search and read. It's like 23 meg and over 1300 pages, through page 115 of the thread, some pictures made it but not all of them. If anybody is interested in hosting the file let me know. I'd prefer not to email it. 

host it somewhere on the net (i.e. 2shared)... I could use this.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (Nevaeh_Speed)*

Done. Enjoy!
http://www.2shared.com/file/94....html


----------



## ecd0304 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (kilgoresgti)*

dose any one have the part number for the brake booster/clutch master bracket thats used with stock mk2 booster?


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (ecd0304)*

im using plus suspension with my a2 vr swap can i use corrado axles with the plus suspension...? or do i have to use a3 cause its longer?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (Diehardmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diehardmk2* »_im using plus suspension with my a2 vr swap can i use corrado axles with the plus suspension...? or do i have to use a3 cause its longer?

yes, Corrado VR.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (stealthmk1)*

Is the brown CTS solely for a/c? can't find it in the Bentley (if anyone knows a page/diagram number that'd be cool) but I want to to delete it if not needed (no a/c). Also, anyone know which t stat housing only has the two ports, is it the 24v?


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stromaluski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stromaluski* »_I posted a couple pages back about having to replace my radiator after a year and 35k miles because of using aftermarket slim fans instead of a factory shroud. Well, I'm finally replacing the radiator tonight and using a corrado shroud/fans and having a problem. The shroud hits the dipstick. I trimmed the shroud a little to try to clearance it, but it's not nearly enough. If I rotate the dipstick out of the way, the driven fan sits against the intake and the radiator still just barely doesn't lean far enough back for everything to go together. I've got a mk3 shroud/fan setup sitting in my garage as well and it's just as thick as the corrado fans, so that's not the issue... What am I doing wrong here? Here's some pictures to show y'all what's going on. This is on a '90 jetta coupe using the stock mk2 radiator cross member with a obd1 passat vr6 swap. Thanks in advance for any help.

Just to update this on how it got fixed, when I did the swap a year and a halfish ago, I bought new delrin motor mounts from BFI and cut down the rear motor mount a half inch. (motor was still rubbing the hood, but just barely, so I never worried about it much) Earlier this week, I went back and cut it down another 5/8" to give more clearance on the front of the motor. In addition, I unbolted the dipstick and rotated it out of the way and then bent the bracket to be flat instead of L-shaped and made a little extension bracket to bolt on to keep it in place. There's about a 1/4" of clearance between everything, but the motor is bolted in with delrin mounts, so it's not really moving much. I don't think anything will end up rubbing, but we'll find out as time goes on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (stealthmk1)*

Yes brown cts is only for ac.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (stealthmk1)*

ok thanks. ive been reading through this thread theres so much info on here!! saving my swap


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (kilgoresgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgoresgti* »_Done. Enjoy!
http://www.2shared.com/file/94....html









i tried that link, but for some reason for me the link on the page wouldnt let me download that file. it wasn't highlighted to let me click it


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok the fun cont.
No spark.
Power to coil ,
Swapped maf, ecu, and coil pack from working car.. Nothing. Getting rpm signal on cluster around 350ish when cranking starter. What else could it be.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

S0 I tested the crank Sensor (don't think I did it right 1&3) and it read 1.5 on the lowest ohm setting. Is that out of spec?
Anyhow I plugged it back in, and gave the car another shot, and it fired right up.. WTF, is the a wire loose or is it the cps?


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

I had the same problem with my swap. You have a loose wire in the Crank sensor. When the car is running move the wire around to see if it dies.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Will do. Seems simple enough.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: PDF of A2 VR6 FAQ (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_Yes brown cts is only for ac.

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrossVw (Jun 12, 2008)

wow about 4 hours of reading and i only have one question im not to positive on... Im swapping the vr from a 93 passat glx into a 90 golf 8v only thing that has me is the brake booster.. if i want to keep it 4 lug and dont want abs can i still use the booster from the abs on the passat? if not what all am i going to need?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (CrossVw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrossVw* »_wow about 4 hours of reading and i only have one question im not to positive on... Im swapping the vr from a 93 passat glx into a 90 golf 8v only thing that has me is the brake booster.. if i want to keep it 4 lug and dont want abs can i still use the booster from the abs on the passat? if not what all am i going to need?

for no ABS, any mk2 booster will definitely work. Personally, I am unsure about Passat or Corrado. Fairly certain no Mk3 booster will go straight on.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

you want no ABS you need to use mk2 booster. corrado or passat non abs bracket for clutch master. and id recommend 22mm master cyl from mk2/mk3/corrado/passat without ABS.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Kind of unrelated to a vr swap, but since were on the subject...stick with a 22mm with 10.1 vented and rear disk swap/mk4 calipers as well?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im running girling 60s and MKIV rear calipers with a 22mm MC no problem


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Awesome, thanks Steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
kind of at a stand still with the car now...before I drive it anymore I have to get all that ish from you. Then after I move back in with the parents I'll continue to do what I want with it including the brakes. I have solid 9.4s and drums


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

id do 10.1 and drum or disc. rear doesnt really matter. def 22mm master


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

Gonna switch to disks in the rear simply because it's so much easier and much less frustrating than changing drum brakes


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_Gonna switch to disks in the rear simply because it's so much easier and much less frustrating than changing drum brakes









xeleventybillion


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks to Steve I got girlings 60's, and rear disk... I'm not a fan of drums... Now my wifes pissed cause I spent money on new wheels since the 14's don't fit.. Oh well.







LMAO


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

if i made and sold tach and speedo conversion boxes for a mk2 cluster on a vr would that keep people from using that horrible mk3 cluster in their mk2 dash?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (MattRabbitDrummer)*

haha i think you have it the other way around.
There are a few things to consider with cluster.
If you want all of the MFA to work you need mk3 cluster
if you want to not have speed cut you need mk3 cluster, or trick it with a mk2 mk2 cluster or get a chip
to get the tach to work you need a $300 tach adapter
Generally the mk3 cluster is free with the swap or costrr $50-$100
Turn harness plugs right in
Gas gauge is accurate if you use mk3 tank
Its only flaw is that it doesnt fit perfect but you can get it 90% with 10 minutes of work.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

or you could be like me and do a Mk3 dash swap, which I now regret.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

Guys i don't think i quite got the answer out of the thread (read the first first page about it and am still confused) - 
Can i use a Passat 16v ABS Pedal cluster if i plan on keeping my MK2 brake and booster setup. - may do disc on the back or g60 brakes but thats it...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Driverwanted)*

Any passat corrado pedals will work.


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

if im using mk3 control arms and switching over to 5 lug.. can i use a mk2 steering rack and just buy mk3 vr endlinks??


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubwardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubwardo* »_if im using mk3 control arms and switching over to 5 lug.. can i use a mk2 steering rack and just buy mk3 vr endlinks??

no


----------



## vdubwardo (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

so i should just buy a mk3 rack??


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (vdubwardo)*

yes


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (vdubwardo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubwardo* »_if im using mk3 control arms and switching over to 5 lug.. can i use a mk2 steering rack and just buy mk3 vr endlinks??

Yes, but you'll also need the mk3 tie rods as well as the end links. This setup is gonna give you some poke though.


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_haha i think you have it the other way around.
There are a few things to consider with cluster.
If you want all of the MFA to work you need mk3 cluster
if you want to not have speed cut you need mk3 cluster, or trick it with a mk2 mk2 cluster or get a chip
to get the tach to work you need a $300 tach adapter
Generally the mk3 cluster is free with the swap or costrr $50-$100
Turn harness plugs right in
Gas gauge is accurate if you use mk3 tank
Its only flaw is that it doesnt fit perfect but you can get it 90% with 10 minutes of work.


right now i have everything on my mk2 cluster working but i'm going to make a converter to get everything done a little easier and adjustable. I have the resistor mod for the tach, which is accurate until it gets past about 5500, then it goes nuts because of the gap in the pulses. I am running the g60 speedo cable which is accurate but wasn't too cheap. I am running the vr tank and that gauge works fine. I don't have maf but maybe i'll get a cluster that has it to see what it would take to make that work. 
My plan is to make a simple converter for the tach and then possibly use the 02a speedo hall sensor as the input for a motor to drive the speedometer, I suppose I could include a circuit to make the gas gauge accurate. 
I'm just wondering if I'll just be making it for myself or if people would actually pay for it.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (MattRabbitDrummer)*

Like we discussed last night, if you can keep the price down to about $150 I think people will bite. Any more than that and it probably won't sell unfortunately.
Speaking of which, how accurate is the futrell box?


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

yea the more i think about it the more the speedo thing doesn't seem worth it. maybe i'll just find somebody to make a nice cheap cable, or i'll modify a bunch of stock ones to work with the 02a. its only a matter of changing the end to the standard threaded type instead of that whacky plate with the bolt through it thats on the 020.
i guess i'll just focus on the tach converter and an adjustment for the fuel gauge until i can get a cluster with a maf.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I didn't want the mk3 cluster at first, but then after trying to source the parts to make the mk2 cluster work, I said "F" it. Mk3 cluster in about 15 min, plug and play,a nd haven't looked back. Plan to swap the dash in summer.


----------



## CrossVw (Jun 12, 2008)

can i use all mk2 brake items booster, master cylinder and all with the b3 passat pedal cluster?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (CrossVw)*

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

this thread needs more pics, heres some parts for refrence...


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

Guys, I am in the middle of stripping down my harness to the essentials. Would people be interested in my notes?
Doing everything, inlcuding cluster, both engine harnesses, headlights, dash, and rear.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I'm definitely interested in the engine harness. What are you going from/to?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (kilgoresgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kilgoresgti* »_I'm definitely interested in the engine harness. What are you going from/to?

I am running 97 VR Jetta harnesses for everything, except I'm using the mk2 headlight stuff seperated out, and the mk2 rear. I have traced and deleted everything I dont need, that includes all the a/c wiring and componants, secondary air, central locking, ABS, factory radio and speakers, alarm, power windows,etc. If there is enough interest I can gather my notes and add the full guide to this thread. If not, I would still be happy to answer anyone's specific questions regarding what can go, what needs to stay, pin outs, etc.


----------



## MkIINuTooDubbN (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

YES. Sent PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (MkIINuTooDubbN)*

hey guys i have a 96 vr6 jetta. complete stock running car. only has 78k original miles. look ing to sell the whole thing. would be great for a swap. pm me if your interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Is anyone just using single VDO gauges for Tach and speedo? I have thought about making a custom cluster with a water temp, gas gauge, speedo and tach from a Porsche 924, or just buying the VDO stuff from ebay. Seems like it would be way cheaper, and still resemble some OEM look to it. I don't care about MFA, and I will have to wire my own battery, and blinker indicators, but it seems like this might simplify some things...any input or comment?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

Totally doable, but I doubt it is simpler. If you have ce2 everything plugs straight in, doesn't get much simpler than that. With custom gauges you'd need to run all new wiring. Maybe if you were using a Painless system.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

Hey all i searched through the thread and found the same question but no answer...
Will a Auto 16v Passat front cross member work with a Mk2 Rad support and G60 rad setup ?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Driverwanted)*

anyone running a Mk2 Steering column and using the mk3 MFA switches?
can you show pics of how well they fit?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was thinking about it the other day any it doesnt seem like there is enough room there and for the clam shell to fit properly. i know it can be done, but how does it look?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (divineVR6)*

the mk3 hazard rubs a bit on dash. but who ever uses there hazards anyways. you need to trim the clamshell.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Driverwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driverwanted* »_Hey all i searched through the thread and found the same question but no answer...
Will a Auto 16v Passat front cross member work with a Mk2 Rad support and G60 rad setup ?

Also is the Passat G60 Front Subframe workable.. one just be came avalable locally


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Driverwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driverwanted* »_
Also is the Passat G60 Front Subframe workable.. one just be came avalable locally









is it different at all because of the syncro?


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (stealthmk1)*

Hey you stole my question ! lol


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup


*Has anyone had any luck using a VR6 Passat lower cross member with an B4 VR6 radiator and MK3 VR6 slim fans? I'm looking for overall fitment, such as the mounting to the upper radiator support, upper intake clearance, and the radiator hose routing(battery clearance).*
Passat B4 VR6 radiator is 720x380mm
Corrado VR6 radiator is 630x(I have it somewhere)mm
Corrado G60 radiator is ???x???mm
MK3 VR6 radiator is 630x380mm
A2 radiators w/AC 675x???mm w/o 525x???mm
Any help, or pics of that setup would be great before I waste money on the wrong radiator setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks,and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DEF Vdubs)*

A local guy had a nice setup with a g60 rad and a mk2 rad cross member - thats what im going with (and slim fans)


----------



## DEF Vdubs (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Driverwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driverwanted* »_A local guy had a nice setup with a g60 rad and a mk2 rad cross member - thats what im going with (and slim fans) 

I've done that before on an earlier swap, but I'm asking has anyone used or know if a B4 Passat VR6 radiator will work in the previously mentioned configuration? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DEF Vdubs)*

need to use passat fans with passat rad. and passat hoses.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Driverwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driverwanted* »_A local guy had a nice setup with a g60 rad and a mk2 rad cross member - thats what im going with (and slim fans) 

my setup too. I like it, but might go with some slimline fans when I install the shortrunner.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (DEF Vdubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEF Vdubs* »_
I've done that before on an earlier swap, but I'm asking has anyone used or know if a B4 Passat VR6 radiator will work in the previously mentioned configuration? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


itll work but the rad sits so stupidly low. trust me, its not worth the hassle. just make your own radiator mounts. get the fit and finish that you want, and exactly the amount of clearance you want. stevo and i have done this, i bent mine out of 3/16" or 1/4" (cant remember) steel. took me about 3 hours with 20+ fitment tests. well worth it IMO.
passenger side

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









driver side


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crubb3d Rymz)*

In my opinion your best bet is to leave the mk2 rad crossmember. Get a corrado rad and trim the bottom of the mk3 shroud to fit. can then use mk3 hoses.
The passat stuff does work but you end up with needing a way to secure it up top and its tough to run the pan on small bumpers and you need to cut tow hooks.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
itll work but the rad sits so stupidly low. trust me, its not worth the hassle. just make your own radiator mounts. get the fit and finish that you want, and exactly the amount of clearance you want. stevo and i have done this, i bent mine out of 3/16" or 1/4" (cant remember) steel. took me about 3 hours with 20+ fitment tests. well worth it IMO.
passenger side

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









driver side










Nice Work ! thats very cool - i'll take this under advisement as i need to fit the rad and an intercooler in there










_Modified by Driverwanted at 8:32 AM 12-26-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Driverwanted)*

mk2 support and mk3 radiator kinda works? it just sits in there being held by radiator support mine has been liek that for like 2 years no issues it's not even bolted in just jammed in with the support


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dubbinmk2)*

i got a question i am planning on doin a VR swap in my 1988 GTI it currently has a 16v and obviosly has CE1 interior wiring, i am swapping in a OBD2 VR my question is.. is there any way i can keep the CE1 wiring so i wont have to re wire the interior, or if i absolutaly have to is there a section of the forum where i can read up on swapping my car to CE2? any help would greatly help.....thanks!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (JohnK88GTI)*

Have to convert to ce2. Search or ce2 conversion. Been covered many times.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Have to convert to ce2. Search or ce2 conversion. Been covered many times. 

not absolutely necessary, but probably the better choice.


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (stealthmk1)*

yea i looked it up a little more and doin the wiring swap will be a must... it will make things so much easyier


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (JohnK88GTI)*

I spliced the inside of my car into ce2 fuse panel it can be done..

pm me i'll try to help out


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dubbinmk2)*

this is not a good option but dual fuse boxes is also an option


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (SLC4ME)*

Dual fuse boxes!







Im personally using the whole mk3 wiring harness and fuse block, then splicing dash and wiring harnesses as necessary. I'm also hunting yards trying to find mk2 ce2 harnesses for the dash and rear lights, in order to splice as little as possible. I'm sure everyone does it differently. Good luck.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

dual fuseblocks just sounds scary


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (uncle_scott)*

I didnt sat it was a good option just an option. we did it once and it is a nightmare but it was when we put a vw motor in a older toyota


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_dual fuseblocks just sounds scary


my boys car from 1996 runs this lol still drives


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

a mk2 vr that was built in 96?


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4ME)*

anyone running an upper strut bar on their vr swapped jetta.? i bought one neuspeed. but it doesnt fit!!!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_anyone running an upper strut bar on their vr swapped jetta.? i bought one neuspeed. but it doesnt fit!!!























I have the race land on my golf, turned the bar upside down. Fits nice.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

* Motor Mount ?*
So my motor sits to high on the passenger side, about 1/4 or so. So I shaved 1/4 off the mount, and it still sits the same. What did I do wrong? Can I use a 2.0 mount for that side?
Is there a trimming DIY somewhere casue I couldn't find one?


_Modified by Nevaeh_Speed at 8:02 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^^ There is a lot of info on this in the first 20 pages or so. If you sit down and read from page 1-20 all your wildest dreams will come true...
There are a few things to do. 
1. Get a Corrado K-frame. They don't sit as high. 
2. Leave it alone.... If your hood closes, then don't sweat it. IIRC, the motor sits that way to make up for torque in the tranny when you are on hard throttle. The motor will move in the bay, so the higher side compensates for that. I have not read a trimming DIY, but it wasn't recommended because it will change the angle of your axles, placing additional stress on them potentially causing an early failure.
3. Trim your mount, and make a DIY for everyone else







.
Let us know. I am in the middle of my swap, and I have been working on brakes and wiring before worrying too much how my motor sits. 



_Modified by uncle_scott at 8:18 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

seriously? you guys need a DIY for trimming a motor mount? you prob shouldnt be working on cars then. 
Take the mount out. Cut 1/2" off. put in bottom to fill gap and put mount back in.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^ DIY done. Next?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_a mk2 vr that was built in 96?


brian's car (the 2 tone blue and white one) had the 12v swap done in '93. people have been doing this swap for well over 15 years now.

_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_anyone running an upper strut bar on their vr swapped jetta.? i bought one neuspeed. but it doesnt fit!!!
























i have an old ass autotech bar on mine, fits fine.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

motor mount trimming - 
cut the rubber down, AND cut the metal post inside (where the bottom bolt goes in) down the same amount as the rubber. you may need a shorter bolt


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_motor mount trimming - 
cut the rubber down, AND cut the metal post inside (where the bottom bolt goes in) down the same amount as the rubber. you may need a shorter bolt 

do NOT follow this DIY, follow bonesaw's as it is the correct way to do it. you dont need to cut the metal if you replace the rubber on the bottom side of the mount.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
brian's car (the 2 tone blue and white one) had the 12v swap done in '93. people have been doing this swap for well over 15 years now.
i have an old ass autotech bar on mine, fits fine.

sweet i hadnt heard of many pre 99 ish
i think it was a corrado bar i used in mine'

futrell has one that is mk2 vr specific


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
do NOT follow this DIY, follow bonesaw's as it is the correct way to do it. you dont need to cut the metal if you replace the rubber on the bottom side of the mount. 

either method ends in the same result. I cut both on mine in '01. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
either method ends in the same result. I cut both on mine in '01. No issues whatsoever. 

Yah, you _*could*_, but why _*would*_ you do more work than you have to? 
I can only assume the factory used that length bolt in the bottom for good reason, why change it.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_seriously? you guys need a DIY for trimming a motor mount? you prob shouldnt be working on cars then. 
Take the mount out. Cut 1/2" off. put in bottom to fill gap and put mount back in.

Yes I do. A picture is work 1000 words... But thanks for the help.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
Yah, you _*could*_, but why _*would*_ you do more work than you have to? 
I can only assume the factory used that length bolt in the bottom for good reason, why change it.

Factory must have had a good reason for not putting VRs in Mk2s too.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

The factory did, they were called corrado's.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
either method ends in the same result. 



_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
do NOT follow this DIY, follow bonesaw's as it is the correct way to do it. you dont need to cut the metal if you replace the rubber on the bottom side of the mount. 


please explain why it doesnt work?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Your way works, but by cutting you are taking 1/2 of thread away from the bolt. also way go thru the hassle of cutting it when you can just put what you cut on the bottom to fill the gap


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_The factory did, they were called corrado's. 

then why build a Mk2 VR if you can just buy one?







Think you missed the point of my comment a little. 
Can someone please explain more clearly the concept offilling the gap on the bottom with the cut piece? It's been about 8 years since I did mine, and I'm having trouble picturing the disassembled mount in my head. 
Also, as far as the lost threads, I'm fairly sure I retapped the hole deeper. But again, it was a long time ago so I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

if you move the cut piece from the top to the bottom, it eliminates the need to cut the post or tap it. anything lower than the metal that bolts to the subframe does not matter. so as long as it sits in the subframe you dont have a problem. Both ways work, except this way you can do in 5 minutes.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you move the cut piece from the top to the bottom, it eliminates the need to cut the post or tap it. anything lower than the metal that bolts to the subframe does not matter. so as long as it sits in the subframe you dont have a problem. Both ways work, except this way you can do in 5 minutes.

I see. 
Well for anyone who wants to, or already has, cut the post down I can say that it is definitely a safe and viable option. Mine is cut and my car has seen 8 years, 45k, and several track days with no issues whatsoever. 
So either one seems like a fine option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
I see. 
Well for anyone who wants to, or already has, cut the post down I can say that it is definitely a safe and viable option. Mine is cut and my car has seen 8 years, 45k, and several track days with no issues whatsoever. 
So either one seems like a fine option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

For all those people out there dying for extra work? Anyone who wants to cut their posts should also look into dual fuse boxes on an a2 vr swap...i heard its perfectly safe and viable option. Follow bonesaws quick write up if you want the easiest no hassle way to cut the rear mount down. 
Thats great that your way works..but youre just populating the thread with mis-information. yes your way works, but its extra work. not to mention half the people attempting this will need to retap their cut rod because the threads got screwed up during cutting.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*

after 119 pages, people still ask the same question. I swear people don't search anymore.
Someone should just re-edit the first page with a step by step vr6 swap into a mk2 and then lock the thread.
I understand questions with wiring as things will vary if you use passat/corrado/mk3 stuff, but mechanical stuff has been covered time and time again. Its not gonna change, if someone had a better way they would have found and posted it already.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The Hater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_
For all those people out there dying for extra work? Anyone who wants to cut their posts should also look into dual fuse boxes on an a2 vr swap...i heard its perfectly safe and viable option. Follow bonesaws quick write up if you want the easiest no hassle way to cut the rear mount down. 
Thats great that your way works..but youre just populating the thread with mis-information. yes your way works, but its extra work. not to mention half the people attempting this will need to retap their cut rod because the threads got screwed up during cutting. 


Again, you have some valid points, but there is no reason to tell someone that they should definitely not cut they're rod down. If people (like me, apparently) like to do extra work, cool. I'm letting them know that there is no reason for them to not (that is, of course, excepting your objections to it). 
There are lots of methods in this thread that some may not feel are the best routes to take. I personally feel like trying to make a Mk3 or Passat radiator work in a Mk2 is more work than necessary, and the best option (and the one I took) is a Corrado or Mk2 lower support and G60 radiator. This thread is about giving people all the information and letting them decide which route works best for them.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^ I agree. I read the first 20 pages before starting my swap, after that the questions start repeating themselves. The Futrell swap FAQ has been really helpful for me. 
The next time one of you experts tackle a swap, it would be awesome to get detailed pictures and a detailed write-up, then post it up and lock this thread as a sticky. 
We all appreciate your guys help though in answering questions, at least I do...


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have to figure out what combo I used for my rear motor mount. I didn't trim anything but while playing around with MK3 and Rado parts I assembled something that fits perfectly. My hood closes fine and the motor sits level.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I don't think this thread should be locked, but yes lots of repeat questions, myself included. It is just a hard way to find the info you want. The first person to come out with a instruction packed DVD is gonna make some money lol


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

its real easy, stick a used mount in there thats been beat up and you dont need to trim ****.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I used a set of KCD mounts when the creator happened to find 2 new sets hidden away. I bought them both. Maybe that's my secret haha


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Again,..... them. 


more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Factory must have had a good reason for not putting VRs in Mk2s too.

yes... its called the corrado, VW made one mk2 with a VR in it and decided to hold off until they released the corrado. search long enough and u'll find a picture of it somewhere, the intake manifolds a bit weird tho
edit-- sorry I think it was in a ?scirocco? damn if I can remember, I'm gettin old


_Modified by GermanRob at 11:35 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_after 119 pages, people still ask the same question. I swear people don't search anymore.
Someone should just re-edit the first page with a step by step vr6 swap into a mk2 and then lock the thread.
I understand questions with wiring as things will vary if you use passat/corrado/mk3 stuff, but mechanical stuff has been covered time and time again. Its not gonna change, if someone had a better way they would have found and posted it already.


x3billion, if someone can email me all pertinant info I'll gladly sit down and reorganize it when I get some time


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GermanRob)*

all the info is in this thread. there is no new questions.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_all the info is in this thread. there is no new questions.

fair enuf, in an effort to avoid having to explain that every few pages... I'll gladly remake the original post if someone can forward me the messy details.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_
yes... its called the corrado

sorry, never heard of it


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
sorry, never heard of it










lil less time making smart remarks and a lil more time reading might help prevent you from being subjected to these situations that leave you looking rather silly and childish
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_
lil less time making smart remarks and a lil more time reading might help prevent you from being subjected to these situations that leave you looking rather silly and childish
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not sure what I'm not reading that you think I should be, but you may want to take your own advice. 
Just a few posts up from yours:

_Quote, originally posted by *The Hater* »_The factory did, they were called corrado's.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

English may be my 2nd language but that seems to be The Haters post your quoting... done making an ass out of yourself? 2 people responded to your quip remark, and your upset about it??? seriously, I'm in this thread to get/organize some info and share it when I'm done... so this convo is over for me. Go fuss in the mk4 forums or something


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GermanRob)*

lets get back on subject so this doesn't get locked.
99.7% of the questions that anyone has, has already been answered in this post one time or another.
what i did a long time ago when i found this was I printed it off. Stapled it together and highlighted the parts I needed and had and made my own list.
so just print it off and read through it and you will have your answers.
the only part that might be tricky is some of the wiring. All the big plugs go right into the proper spots you cant mess those up. Some of the little ones might stump you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_English may be my 2nd language but that seems to be The Haters post your quoting... done making an ass out of yourself? 2 people responded to your quip remark, and your upset about it??? seriously, I'm in this thread to get/organize some info and share it when I'm done... so this convo is over for me. Go fuss in the mk4 forums or something

Not trying to cause trouble at all. By quoting the Hater I was pointing out that we had covered the mk2/corrado VR thing already, and it was a mixup at that point anyway. 


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_lets get back on subject so this doesn't get locked.


agreed. Let's move on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Is Futrell's DIY still up anywhere? Thats what I used way back when and it was pretty helpful and complete.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^ Futrell's DIY is in the Golf 2/Jetta 2 forums. Still very helpful. I printed it out and have been going through it as I have done my swap.


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (divineVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *divineVR6* »_lets get back on subject so this doesn't get locked.
99.7% of the questions that anyone has, has already been answered in this post one time or another.
what i did a long time ago when i found this was I printed it off. Stapled it together and highlighted the parts I needed and had and made my own list.
so just print it off and read through it and you will have your answers.
the only part that might be tricky is some of the wiring. All the big plugs go right into the proper spots you cant mess those up. Some of the little ones might stump you.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm slowly thinking this may be the best course of action, I'm still trying to get in contact with smokinjoe to get any files or documentation he may have saved in a word document to make my life easy.... being the first week back in school and all. But I do intend on making a more thorough version of the intial post and hopefully I can track down some wiring photo's/diagrams. time time time


----------



## GermanRob (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_Is Futrell's DIY still up anywhere? Thats what I used way back when and it was pretty helpful and complete. 

It's in the original post at the bottom sir ....click the blue link










_Modified by GermanRob at 2:29 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GermanRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GermanRob* »_
It's in the original post at the bottom sir ....click the blue link










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_a mk2 vr that was built in 96?

yeh corrado swap.... from back in the day his name was Rich from white plains NY


----------



## dubbin'0n15s (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbinmk2)*

I have a major issue with my swap. 92 gti with 93 passat everything else. Vr6 engine, obd 1 wiring harness, mk2 fuel pump/tank, mk2 cluster. Car cranks more than ok. When I use obd2 ecu the car starts up, runs for about 10 secs and then dies out. When I use obd1 ecu the car just cranks and cranks and doesn't fire up. I've tried using 32 relay in #3 slot and 109, nothing changes. Fuel pump relay is #80. I am so confused with this situation. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbin'0n15s)*

109 in position 3. try a different obd1 ecu.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

Anyone perform a mk2 diesel to vr6 swap before or know of someone who has? I have a mk3 tank with vr fuel pump. I just wanted to see what people used for lines since the diesel has a different fuel system from the gassers..


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^If you can get the mk3 lines, then do it. They clip right into the bottom of the mk2 chassis. If not, then go to a local tubing and hose supplier and just buy something that can handle gasoline flowing through it. There were some good recommendations in the shaved engine bay thread, but I can't remember what type of tubing it was. It is very simple though, three tubes from the tank to the engine bay (the supply line runs through the inline filter) and you are set.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

whats the deal with cutting down the back engine mount? is that to clear the hood or is that so you dont have to hammer the frame rail in? i made these custom heavy duty light weight mounts and im trying to get them right but the car im testing them in hasnt been on the street yet or the front clip fit on as its in the body shop.








their made out of a heavy duty plastic thats resists heat up to 650 degrees, resist gas, oil, etc and well i can beat on it with a 10 pound sledge hammer and it does nothing to it.
heres the place i got the plastc from, my buddys dad owns the place and actually its across the street from my garage. i seen my buddy blast through a section of this fence drunk on his property and it messed up the car more than it did the fence. lol.
http://www.aeo1.com/dwmsite/Home.html 
heres a video of my buddy ron's brother showing the difference between their fence and PVC fence.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWWADqLVUf8


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 10:05 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^Cutting the rear mount down is to provide hood clearance, and to get the motor to sit level. Stock vr6 motors sit slightly higher on the passenger side rear motor mount. Those plastic mounts sound like they are going to translate vibration like a bitch. If that thing is anything but a dedicated race car, it might be unbearable to drive.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

i thought of the vibration too, like i said there in my buddys swap right now but it hasnt been street worthy as its in the body shop for paint and such. i'm trying to get all the crap to finish my VR swap. but anyhow i have soem conveyor belt that i was going to cut and add in there to see how much of the vibration it takes down. how much needs to be removed from the mount? the plastic mounts i made are idencical copys of BFI's mounts in height and diameter.


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 10:08 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

I didn't cut anything off mine, but I had to remove the plastic from the top of the motor to get hood clearance. I would say 1/4"-3/8" would be a safe bet to get you sitting a bit more level.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

i may just have to go machine a couple more mounts and experiment as i would like to try these mounts with and without a piece of conveyor belt in there.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*

i cut a 1/2" off. go back 2 pages and this is covered. if you have a used mount you usually dont need to cut.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Since I don't have any brackets available to me, how are you guys mounting the mk3 cluster with mk2 dash?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

put the cluster in there, and it being sandwiched between the wiring and the bezel fits pretty well. or i use the existing mk2 brackets and modify them.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Well I knew it was going to be a tight fit but damn that tight?







I still have left over metal from my rad support, really didn't want to fab it but I guess I will. Better than paying $60 vortex price for 2 pieces of metal


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

chris. remind me to find those brackets for ya. i have em somewhere in the garage or shed


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

quick Q, the MK3 rear beam is a inch wider than MK2 right? I am thinking about parting out my 96 GTI VR and it has a nice boxed in beam. Oh and the motor etc will be up forsale anyone interested PM me. Thanks.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

not sure about a 4 cylinder rear beam, but i can verify a GLX rear beam is 12.5mm wider per side compared to the MKII beam



_Modified by steveo27 at 1:15 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_not sure about a 4 cylinder rear beam, but i can verify a GLX rear beam is 12.5mm wider per side compared to the MKII beam


AFAIK all mk3 beams are the same, with the wheel offsets making the difference between 4 and 5 lug overall track widths.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

can anyone verify if a non MFA cluster harness from a MKIII will work with a MKIII MFA cluster? 
the B3 cluster in my car is going bad (loose pins) and i just wanna replace it. i have a ABA auto parts car sitting at the garage i planned on pulling it from


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyone know where this pug goes? This isn't related to a swap but I know there are some wiring people on here. It's the plug circled in yellow at the bottom. Any help appreciated, thanks.
Additional info is the wires on the plugged circled are bright green and grey and they eventually run up into the 2 plugs in the top left of the picture. Those 2 plugs connect to something underneath the rear seats.
http://i300.photobucket.com/al...91091


_Modified by 5_Cent at 9:57 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5_Cent)*

I got a problem, I cleaned out the ISV and now the engine is idling at 2000


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_I got a problem, I cleaned out the ISV and now the engine is idling at 2000

did you unplus the TB or disconnect the battery? do a TB alignment.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
did you unplus the TB or disconnect the battery? do a TB alignment. 


If its got an isv, it's obd1, can't do a TB alignment and reset.
Is the isv stuck open now? Does it hum and buzz while the motor runs? Did you let it run for a few to see if it corrects itself?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (typeSLone)*

Ive done lots of swaps but have a tranny question that i can get answered.
I want to run an o2j in my corrado vr.
I am told that i need to source a set of early beetle or tdi stubs to come out of the tranny is this the case or what do i need to do for axles?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4ME)*

Need 100mm 02j cups. I think I got a set.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_Need 100mm 02j cups. I think I got a set. 

for reference, what cars did these come on?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

I believe early beetles and tdis?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_I believe early beetles and tdis?

yeah, that's what I've heard (and what's stated above), just wated to see if anyone knew 100%.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been sweating this one a bit, and I don't know if I should....
Power Steering Rack with no power steering?
I simply used my mk3 power steering rack, but removed all the lines and pump and everything. I then used the mk3 steering column splines for the lower section and the mk2 column up top. With the car in the air, the steering wheel turns and everything seems fine, but am I going to run into a problem with the car on the ground? Are there any real mechanical differences in the steering racks between power and no power steering? 
I felt this would eb a safer route than having cutom tie rods made to mount my old non-power rack to the mk3 control arms. I just want an opinion before I go too much further, because removing the rack and installing it with the engine in was a bitch to say the least.
What rack set-up are you guys running for non-power steering?


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

its a mk2 gti 1991 with 98 vr6 please any information is needed!
So i've searched and searched but haven't been able to find a related issue. I put a cluster from a obd2 in my car and got everything to work except the blinkers. Half of the time when I turn a blinker on it works fine, only 1 side blinks regardless of which way I am signaling but that doesn't really bother me. The other half of the time when I go to signal and put it back the arrow light stays on and the 21 relay starts buzzing and stays that way until I signal again or turn the car off. I don't want to start a fire nor do I want to get a ticket for not signaling either so any help is appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

uncle scott. loop the lines. you can get AN fittings or you can cut the existing lines and put some fluid in there.
frozen
are you using a obd2 vr6 cluster harness? did you try changing the 21 relay?


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Bonesaw - Thanks. I have been worrying about it. I cut all the lines, including the lower hardlines, so I am hoping I can replace them with junkyard parts. The uppers I will just loop together with AN fittings from House of Hose here locally. I wonder if there is an easy way to put some fluid in there before closing the lines off. I will post pics of what I figure out.


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

im not 100% sure which harness is in the car. my brother bought the car and ive been trying to get everything in working order for him. is there a way to tell which harness it is? im going to dig a little deeper into the car today . its finally not raining.

edit. i havent changed the relay yet . when i use the stock cluster eveyrthing works fine so im thinking i need to change the harness.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_uncle scott. loop the lines. you can get AN fittings or you can cut the existing lines and put some fluid in there.
frozen
are you using a obd2 vr6 cluster harness? did you try changing the 21 relay?

I think i am in the same boat - gonna run my Manual Mk2 rack, but want to keep the PS pump on the engine to use the standard VR6 no AC belt.
I was going to loop the pump - but was wondering if the heat from pushing it through a small loop would cause it to fail pre-maturely - what do you think bonesaw ?
M


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Driverwanted)*

if you want to run the stock non AC belt id make some sort of idler pulley, otherwise the pump will eventually sieze and leave you stranded.
any reason you dont want to use the no AC no PS belt?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

why not just delete the PS pump as well, and run a non AC / non PS belt?


----------



## Eballia (Apr 27, 2007)

I have an 86 jetta CIS car and a 97 obdII passat vr6 5 speed with the whole wiring/body harness out of the passat to install in the jetta? Or do i for sure have to use a MK3 jetta harness. Im willing to strip all the extra wires out of the passat harness to make it work.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Eballia)*

Passat harness is better to use. Either will work.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Not a noob here but a noob to the swap. I am planning to do it 4 weeks from now. So far i have a passat pedal cluster and a 95 Glx complete. I want to retain 4lug and mk2 dash with a mark3 instrument cluster. Can't use any of the mk3 crossmembers or anything? I basically need a passat i am assuming? what do i need to substitute the mk3 parts that are difficult to adapt?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Gnar-kill)*

you need passat vr6 or corrado vr6 front crossmember.
non abs bracket from G60 or passat 16v
clutch master cyl and line from b3 b4 or corrado.
you need to decide what you would like to do about rad.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Corrado VR or g60 rads are the easiest and best options IMO.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

you can use mk3 radiator with a2 support..... it wont bolt in or anything but wont move on you once you have the radiator support installed! I been running this setup for 2 years with no issues clears the motor and everything.... 

kinda ghetto yes but if you have mk3 radiator I dont see why not... no issue here..


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

on the page one, looking at the radiator support section. It don't state g60 radiator, I was wondering if I can use a g60 radiator support along with a g60 radiator. Is both the corrado g60 & vr6 radiator support the same, besides the cut-out for the inter-cooler on the g60?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

kyle, feel free to IM me if you have any questions. i have a note book full of notes/part lists/diagrams/ect from when i did my swap


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chee16vgti* »_on the page one, looking at the radiator support section. It don't state g60 radiator, I was wondering if I can use a g60 radiator support along with a g60 radiator. Is both the corrado g60 & vr6 radiator support the same, besides the cut-out for the inter-cooler on the g60?

G60 rad works perfectly with the Mk2 lower support.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

I went to the junkyard yesterday and pulled parts off of a vr6 passat. I got a passat vr6 front cross member (can't i just use a mk2 front cross member?), passat vr6 non abs bracket (bonesaw it really can't be a vr6 bracket???), slave cylinder, and i am going to use the mark3 rad. I can weld a couple brackets onto the rado support. I have those parts a passat vr6 pedal cluster and entire mark3 glx. I am going to order a passat vr6 throttle cable from the dealership and that should be it correct? Thanks again guys. Especially bonesaw for putting it in plain text.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Gnar-kill)*

the vr6 crossmember has the cup for the motor mount. mk2 rad crossmember and G60 are the same. G60 or vr6 rad will work. one is longer though.
The bracket has to be non ABS cause of the way it mounts to booster. non ABS has 4 studs. ABS has 3 studs. No vr6 had non ABS so you prob have the wrong bracket.
Did you get the passat clutch master and line to slave?


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (steveo27)*

having prob with my swap car is a 92 slc (OBD1), Im swaping in motor and harness from a 97 vr6 jetta (OBD2) everything done except wiring, Ive plugged in most of the plugs, the new engine harness, clutch interlock jumped, stock alarm wires jumped. when i turn the key I can hear the T/B wine and im getting lights on the cluster and it does crank but I dont hear the fuel pump working and not getting power to MAF. If I jump the fuel pump relay it works, however Im not getting power to the ecu, the red/blue wire with yellow plug is for ecu power correct? goes in z1 but not getting any power there please help


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

remove relay in position 3.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

no relay in position 3, I searched and made sure all my relays are on point. any differences in the fuse boxes between rado and jetta?? 
I have a similar prob on my gti where I would not get any power at Z1 ive been running for yrs with the small yellow plug up at y somewhere, but the last time i tried it that way on the rado it didnt work however the factory alarm did start going off, and there are to thick wires comming from alarm module one red/green is cut and another red/black or solid red is unplugged..
can i ditch the factory alarm module with out disabling the car even more so.?
Do I need to jump e2 to d8 even if im not using an mk3 cluster?

_Modified by rventoo7 at 10:51 AM 2-4-2010_


_Modified by rventoo7 at 11:07 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the vr6 crossmember has the cup for the motor mount. mk2 rad crossmember and G60 are the same. G60 or vr6 rad will work. one is longer though.
The bracket has to be non ABS cause of the way it mounts to booster. non ABS has 4 studs. ABS has 3 studs. No vr6 had non ABS so you prob have the wrong bracket.
Did you get the passat clutch master and line to slave? 

When I was asking about the front cross member i meant the rad cross member. Also the rear cross member, i can't use from the mark3?


----------



## FrozenBanana (Apr 19, 2006)

when i plug in the vr6 cluster in the 1991 mk2 the cluster has power everything works but the speedo and blinkers. i believe it is a mk2 harness but d8 to e2 is not jumped. the right blinker stays on steady on the cluster. and no blinkers work outside of the car at all when the cluster is plugged in. also the relay for the hazards buzzes like crazy . now jumping d8 - e2 is to get power for the cluster? why do i have power if its not jumped? im waiting for the mk3 harness to come should i jump it or dont waste my time?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (FrozenBanana)*

rventoo7 z1 gets power from fuel pump relay. have you tried changing that? are you getting constant power on pin 54 of ECU, switched at 23, and ground at 1?
gnar-kill the rear K frame must be from corrado VR6 or Mk3.
the rad crossmember, g60 and a2 are same. only need to change if you use passat rad.
e2 to d8 gives power to the cluster then the ign is on. it is only needed on mk3 and passat/corrado clusters. 
the cluster gets power with the key off.
the turn signals need to be plugged into the headlight harness to get them working on the cluster.
if it is buzzing or being weird make sure all your bulbs are in and not blown.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_if you want to run the stock non AC belt id make some sort of idler pulley, otherwise the pump will eventually sieze and leave you stranded.
any reason you dont want to use the no AC no PS belt?


I have a brand new belt thats a No AC with PS







lol
hmmmmm what to do what to do... maybe i'll run this setup and buy another belt - no ac and no ps... then ditch it when it seizes...
What lentgh is a No PS or AC - i didn't see that one online at the parts stores...but if i go into a Napa i'm sure they can give me a Xmm Serpentine belt.


_Modified by Driverwanted at 2:37 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Driverwanted)*

well when the pump seizes itll break the belt haha
No AC no PS
6 rib 43.5 inches long Gates number k060435
6PK1115


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

i have a g60 rad if someone needs to pick one up


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (divineVR6)*

I have a brand new Corrado non abs brake booster/clutch master cylinder bracket if anybody needs it.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_










I pulled a b3 cluster for my car this week. And didn't pay much attention to the bracket holding the vacuum cannister off of the gas pedal. In this picture its in the middle left with big threaded thing showing. Is that a needed vacuum source or something cruise control related?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Nevermind i saw it on page 104 or 105 answered.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Just curious what you guys do when you're doing your swaps. Strip the lump out of the mark2 first then remove your engine from donor car. Or remove vr6 first then remove clunker engine?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

kyle. i did mine kinda weird. i built / lengthened the whole harness while the motor was in my donor car. that way i knew EVERYTHING worked when i pulled it from the donor. once that was all done, i pulled the motor, and rebuilt/replaced what needed it. 
once all that was done. i sat down and made plan of attack. 
day 1 - strip everything from the MKII except engine, trans, and K member/cross member. 
day 2 - pull engine, K member & cross members. install new k member and cross members, pedal cluster and other odds and ends. 
day 3 - install new engine / trans, run harnesses, bolt up exhaust and axles. 
day 4 - go over everything and double check stuff. then test first. 
day 5 - triple check everything, finish odds and ends.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_kyle. i did mine kinda weird. i built / lengthened the whole harness while the motor was in my donor car. that way i knew EVERYTHING worked when i pulled it from the donor. 


Lengthen?


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

so my car has been swapped for over 2 years now. it always ran amazing. the last 2 weeks have been REALLY weird! 
2 weeks ago i was messing with a 24v vr. i never hit the rev limiter befor today. the car hit it at 6500..(stock ecu) 
a week later i was driving and just wanted to see what the car had so i went threw the gears only this time no rev limiter, it went right past 6500 and 7000...witch baffled me.
now today i went to pull on the high way...car still runs amazing but as soon as i got to about 4500 it start to surge kinda like the gas was low and wasnt allowing enough fuel in to the engine at a high rpm...but i have a full tank. it then hit the rev limiter at 5k!!!! right befor it did so it was surgeing and felt like it was loosing power..but up until then it pulls great...it then back fired threw the intake like crazy... 
i posted in the technicle forum but not really any helpful hints...any from you guys would be very much appreciated....i checked the knock sensors but not to sure what lse to check.....the car is OBD2
suspect








_Modified by 95vr6dub at 8:49 AM 2-7-2010_


_Modified by 95vr6dub at 8:51 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

to hide the harness for a cleaner bay
i wish i had a donor car rather than just buying a half assed put together swap where most of the stuff was ****ed up...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

is the vss hooked to w1?


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

another guy asked me about that.....not to sound stupid but could it have come disconected? because the car has been dailey driven for over a year with no problems


_Modified by 95vr6dub at 10:42 AM 2-7-2010_


----------



## 95vr6dub (Jun 1, 2006)

the car has a mk3 dash in it...everything is mk3....nothng was spliced or jumped


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_to hide the harness for a cleaner bay
i wish i had a donor car rather than just buying a half assed put together swap where most of the stuff was ****ed up...










Oh yeah of course. I am not doing that till this winter. If i do too many things at once it will start to be a hack job. Rather worry about one thing at a time.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_
Lengthen?


yep. to tuck/hide. i ran the harness in the inner fenderwell and down along the front crossmember


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
yep. to tuck/hide. i ran the harness in the inner fenderwell and down along the front crossmember


I would think that you would have to lengthen the harness while it is in the mark2. So that you knew how long to make it.


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*









Silly question, im trying to find it in the book right now but this is the F plug on the fusebox I beleive, the harness is out of a vr6 passat standard shift. this fat red w green stripe goes to another harness of bs connectors is this really necessary? The G60 harness i took out of the car had the G1 G2 and F plugs , one single red wire to the fuse box and like three other wires that went to relay 90. I got irritated and chopped it off, A mouse died in my car and it stinks like hell under the dashboard, http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif. Never done this swap before. 

_Modified by Axel Foley at 5:48 PM 2-7-2010_

_Modified by Axel Foley at 6:00 PM 2-7-2010_


_Modified by Axel Foley at 6:01 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_
I would think that you would have to lengthen the harness while it is in the mark2. So that you knew how long to make it.



i did it while it was in the B3 and it worked out


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Axel Foley)*

Correct me if I'm worng, because I probably am. But the fat red/green I had was for the rad fan harness. Only thing is, that wire didn't go back to the fuseblock. So don't quote me 100% on that. It appears there's a blue w/white tracer in the pic with a blue plug on the end. That goes to w1. Yellow plug is for a/c.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

thanks for the help bonesaw, you the man, checked everyrhing you said to check and all was good, it ended up being the gas, I guese you need more than 2 gal to prime an empty tank. also when and how much voltage should I be getting to the MAF?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rventoo7)*

maf plug should see battery voltage. 12-14v. 
red/green in F1 is power for starter.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

can someone wire up a car for this guy?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4755480

lol


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_can someone wire up a car for this guy?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4755480

lol


Wow, you're ignorant.


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*








This is the rest of that harness I was talking about the other day, Comes right out of the F plug and turns into this. I checked out the the fan plug and you are right there is a green and red wire but this one is doing its own thing here.
Another Question, What kind of connector is this?? it goes directly to the starter for power, my donor car is outside and my stupid mac flashlight devoured its batteries so i cant see much. I'm pretty sure i can't plug this into the fuse box anywhere.. sorry for all the questions.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Axel Foley)*

top pic is alarm harness.
bottom pic connect red/black to red/green in F1.
and done.


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Money!, Thanks Guys. Im sure ill have a few more questions but Thanks for the help. much appreciated.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Axel Foley)*

Tried searching, but couldn't find. 
anyone know if this pedal set up will work. 

engine is a OBD 2 vr6
-Corrado g60 pedal assemb. with a mk3 gas pedal and using mk3 throttle cable.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

i dont think you can swap the pedals. if you get a passat b4 pedal cluster it accepts mk3 style throttle cable


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

Just get a b3 cluster. I just put mine in and everything fits like a glove. Just have to drill two holes for the clutch/brake bracket.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There was a picture of a passenger side frame rail running around here showing where to notch the frame for the pulley. Anybody got that. Need it in a quick, as I'm doing it right now. Thanks.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

corrado pedal cluster will work. jsut need to use passat or corrado vr6 throttle cable.
you dont notch frame rail you smash it with a hammer. or run underdrive pulley. NO smashing required.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_corrado pedal cluster will work. jsut need to use passat or corrado vr6 throttle cable.
you dont notch frame rail you smash it with a hammer. or run underdrive pulley. NO smashing required.

I don't want to do that. Haha. I have a full BFI motor mount kit though.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

even with completely solid mounts it still hits. i ran underdrive pulley. did not touch a thing. otherwise need to smash in a bit.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I'd still rather notch it. Would seriously take me 10 minutes.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

make sure your reebar is on the car when you smash it lol


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Never mind, i found it under archived search "vr6 frame". I am not positive, but i think that it is far enough away from the rebar area. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks to metalmessiah666 for measurements. Notched her.


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

I have a question regarding my MK2 Vr6 swap.,
Now i bought it as a projsect car and the eninge was already done 95 corrado swap, so all electrical was swapped along with the entire dash, with steering coloum. now to me it looks terrible. how much work to swap dash back to normal MK2 style?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_Thanks to metalmessiah666 for measurements. Notched her.










nice. i need to do this to mine. so i can lift the motor


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ([DubSTeR]01)*

depends on if mk2 steering column brackets and dash support brackets were cut out or not. otherwise wiring is basically the same.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

Yeah I don't blame you. I hate corrado dash swap in mk2's.


----------



## BiSiE (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (Gnar-kill)*

the reason i was talking about the reebar - i heard that if you don't have it on while you're hitting the frame rail you're gonna "open it up" as in make your car crooked, it's not meant to be hit that way without the reebard on.


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (Gnar-kill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_Yeah I don't blame you. I hate corrado dash swap in mk2's.

also another question, i think that i have the carrado heater box assembly as well. now does the MK2 dash install with that heater box?
or do i need to switch?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ([DubSTeR]01)*

need to change back to mk2 heaterbox unless a mk2 non ac box is in there now.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiSiE* »_the reason i was talking about the reebar - i heard that if you don't have it on while you're hitting the frame rail you're gonna "open it up" as in make your car crooked, it's not meant to be hit that way without the reebard on.


I know exactly what you're talking about, but i find it humorous that we are talking about the "right way" to bash a frame rail in with a hammer.


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_need to change back to mk2 heaterbox unless a mk2 non ac box is in there now.

i'm not sure, maybe the rado ac box is in there. whats the diff between them?
the control cables?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_
I know exactly what you're talking about, but i find it humorous that we are talking about the "right way" to bash a frame rail in with a hammer.

thats exactly what i was thinking while i was reading your posts...















i hammered the **** out of mine...had a lot of frustration that particular day and i made more than enough clearance







im glad i did though...otherwise i wouldve had to pull the ****ing motor to change the crank pulley yesterday


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha,


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

i have a quick question about using the later mk2 cluster (91-92) do you still need to run a speedo cable? or is it electronic.? my engine/trans is from a 94.5 corrado.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all MKII speedos are cable driven


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_all MKII speedos are cable driven


thanks. so i need a g60 speedo cable then?
also do i need a drive gear for the tranny?
never gonna find one of those!
do they sell them new?


_Modified by [DubSTeR]01 at 6:19 PM 2-14-2010_


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([DubSTeR]01)*

so ive had my swap done for a while. but i realized i dont have an ob2 port. hmmmm lol. is there a solution


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (-(Dubslinger)-)*

Ok, I pulled my vr out of my mk2 jetta and put it in a 91 gti. I have it all wired up and I am not getting power to the starter. I have the seatbelt in and have a fuse in the alarm plug but still no power to starter. Anything I should look for?


----------



## MkIINuTooDubbN (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

I finished reading all 122 pages of the a2 vr6 thread. Tells you everything you need to know about the swap. Soon to be another a2 vr6 on the road. Good Sh*t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

ok I'm getting closer to my starter problem. I found when I turned the key I get power to this plug, it runs up to the ignition switch.... Where does it get plugged in at? I've looked everywhere for it to be plugged in and it doesn't work anywhere...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

^^^its your starter trigger wire, splice it with an inline fuse to your ign switch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Q: is a manual and auto starter the same??


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

it runs up to the ignition switch, i need to splice it in or plug it in somewhere near the fuseblock, but i have no idea which plug . I need to get this power to the fuseblock and out to the plug


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_^^^its your ign switch, splice it with an inline fuse to your starter trigger wire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fixed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (2deepn2dubs)*

so you're saying to basically run it DIRECTLY to the starter plug wire?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it should run from the ignition switch into the starter interlock relay or straight to pin H1/01


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

no, it cannot be connected to a pin. it needs to go to the interlock relay that comes off of the h1...but the plug that it connects to got cut off so i need to somehow hard wire it into the relay


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bypass the starter interlock relay. it is not needed. 
or if you are dead set on keepin the starter interlock relay BS, go the the junkyard and cut a plug and a few inches of wiring from a car and solder that back onto your harness.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

ok, how can i bypass the starter lock relay?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

red/black off the ignitions switch to H1/o1


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

and that will FOR SURE get power to the plug, correct?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if everything else is right. it should


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_so you're saying to basically run it DIRECTLY to the starter plug wire?
yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

ok, well i have gotten myself into quite the predicament...
soo i got this car with a corrado vr6 swap. as well as they swapped the dash and inside harness,also the a/c heater box from the corrado,
Now i have since pulled all the interior out in lou of putting back in the orignal MK2 dash, with harness AND heater box.
i've got all the wiring figure out except the wiring for the heater box..
i can't seem to find were the connector goes to power the blower motor etc... up,
its a white 5 pin connector with two greens, a black, and a few other wires.
i traced back where the rado harness went and it's a 4 pin plug with skinny wires,
and the mk3 one is thick wires. what do u think?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: ([DubSTeR]01)*

white connector not needed, for AC. not all cars have it.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

is there smewhere that will tell me how to rebuild the axle? i got the car running today and i was going to put the passenger side axle in and the balls fell out. fml


----------



## [DubSTeR]01 (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_white connector not needed, for AC. not all cars have it.


Awsome thanks, thats what i was hoping for!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_is there smewhere that will tell me how to rebuild the axle? i got the car running today and i was going to put the passenger side axle in and the balls fell out. fml


bentley has step by step directions.

who ever IM'd me with a few questions, can you please resend it.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: ([DubSTeR]01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[DubSTeR* »_01]ok, well i have gotten myself into quite the predicament...
soo i got this car with a corrado vr6 swap. as well as they swapped the dash and inside harness,also the a/c heater box from the corrado,
Now i have since pulled all the interior out in lou of putting back in the orignal MK2 dash, with harness AND heater box.
i've got all the wiring figure out except the wiring for the heater box..
i can't seem to find were the connector goes to power the blower motor etc... up,
its a white 5 pin connector with two greens, a black, and a few other wires.
i traced back where the rado harness went and it's a 4 pin plug with skinny wires,
and the mk3 one is thick wires. what do u think?

there should be 2 wires with their own connectors...brown w black plug and black/red tracer with a translucent white plug off the heaterbox harness. Those go to the matching colors off the Q plug from the fuseblock. Those 2 wires are all you need hooked up (just figured this out with the help of bonesaw a week or 2 ago, everything works fine).


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

fan wiring question,, 
I have slim fans that I relayed as per the instructions on this page. I am using a mk3 fan switch and I have the low temp and high temp spliced to the the trigger on the relay. the fans do work however they will only stay on for 5-10 seconds than shut of than back on again for another 5-10 sec.
I have wired the fans on my mk2 prety much the same way except Im only using 1 output from the fan switch as a trigger(low temp for summer high temp for winter), and they stay working until it gets under that temp.
I have tried jumping the trigger on the relay, If I do this they stay running so could this be a bad fan switch or do I oly need 1 output for the trigger


----------



## fEEDub v.1.0 (Jun 1, 2003)

Ive finished my mk2vr swap, everything runs great, this thread was instrumental to a good problem free install.
I like coming back to read other peoples problems now!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

Fanswitch. Or solder crimp splice joints


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

im relocating the coilpack to the front of the motor, anyone have an idea how to route the rear 3 spark plug wires??? they get pinched if ran under the manifold...


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

would anyone know where this wires goes to?
wire is from engine harness going to fuse box.
its from a 97 obd2 vr6 jetta motor. 
Black w/ Yellow stripe










_Modified by chee16vgti at 11:27 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

switched ign


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2deepn2dubs* »_im relocating the coilpack to the front of the motor, anyone have an idea how to route the rear 3 spark plug wires??? they get pinched if ran under the manifold...









send Capt.Dreads an IM, he had a bracket made for his coil pack up there and ran them as well, not sure how but he can help you out. Not sure if its with a Z or an S though


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97154


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

ya i made the bracket already, just wondering how to get the wires through to the backside... ??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...97154










yep thats the man, he has a build thread for his coupe, you might be able to see in there how he did it or PM him


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MkIINuTooDubbN)*

So the battery light is not coming on on the cluster, and my alternator is not charging..what shld i look for? i bought a new battery and new cables.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

Check voltage at alternator. If good then check at starter. If not good bad alt cable.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

When i check voltage at alternator it reads nothing at all. I put a test light to the exciter wire plug and it shows no power


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

ive been reading through and theres alot of info but i havent read it all yet. but i wanna know wat brake lines are best fit too a non abs 22mm master and i have the mk3 glx rear beam. i tried the mk3 but one fitting doesnt fit the master. is there a diff between the abs and non abs?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Can't just use the stock brake lines?


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Hmmm... I put the test light on pin F3 (exciterwire/battery light) and there is no power there as well with the ignition on


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diehardmk2* »_ive been reading through and theres alot of info but i havent read it all yet. but i wanna know wat brake lines are best fit too a non abs 22mm master and i have the mk3 glx rear beam. i tried the mk3 but one fitting doesnt fit the master. is there a diff between the abs and non abs?



you need a non ABS MC from a MKIII (or MKII with 10.1"s), you can use all the MKII hard lines. i bent new hard lines after the last rubber line on the beam to run a GLX beam with MKIV calipers


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*

WTB: anybody got passat/corrado vr6 front crossmember and rear kframe that they want to sell me?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_WTB: anybody got passat/corrado vr6 front crossmember and rear kframe that they want to sell me?
im sent


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re:*

ok, i read through this thread till my eyes started to hurt. I have a question. What needs to be modified to use the A3 Pedal Cluster and A3 Clutch Master? Does the A3 bolt in fine and just need some trimming to get full movement? does the steering column hit or something?


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

anyone know the belt size for a/c and power steering delete? searched and searched but no results :/


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (mk3illa)*

Rpi has them. Got mine for like 10 shipped


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_Rpi has them. Got mine for like 10 shipped


I'dlike to know when you got this. They are $39.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

literally like every 10 pages has the PN for the belt. you people like to be spoon fed.


----------



## vwbrian58503 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

I've searched through this thread trying to solve an issue with radiator options. I tried using the one from my donor 95 Passat, I cut down the lower rad support for height clearance, but the rad is too long. There is mention of using one from the MK3, but which model (Golf,Jetta) and which engine 2.0, 1.8, 16v, VR6. I am looking for one that has the upper-lower hoses on the left side, fan assy that clears engine, and will fit (shorter) behind the upper rad support. you guys rule, with all your experence at these conversions, I am confident that someone has an answer to my question.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

use a corrado rad


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

if you are going to buy new id use corrado. either way you need new upper and lower rad hoses. if you are putting a vr6 in dont you think you would be using a vr6 radiator? golf and jetta are the same. they all will work jsut depends on what level of hackery youd like to perform.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

WTB: Corrado lower radiator support for my rado radiator. IM me. Thanks and thanks Steveo27.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (engai69)*

corrado lower rad support and mk2 lower rad support are the same.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

corrado vr6 rad is taller than g60... i use g60 rad and mk2 lower support with passat 16v slim fans on all my vr swaps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

This is what I see on page number one. This is a straight fit? I am not looking to fabricate this front support. Thanks for any help before I buy.








Front Cross members (radiator half):
a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup


----------



## boostin05blacksti (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Rick08)*

Rick08: ok, i read through this thread till my eyes started to hurt. I have a question. What needs to be modified to use the A3 Pedal Cluster and A3 Clutch Master? Does the A3 bolt in fine and just need some trimming to get full movement? does the steering column hit or something? 
bump because I would also like an answer to this..


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_
I'dlike to know when you got this. They are $39.

sorry, was pap parts
http://www.pap-parts.com/prodi...3%20S


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (boostin05blacksti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostin05blacksti* »_Rick08: ok, i read through this thread till my eyes started to hurt. I have a question. What needs to be modified to use the A3 Pedal Cluster and A3 Clutch Master? Does the A3 bolt in fine and just need some trimming to get full movement? does the steering column hit or something? 
bump because I would also like an answer to this..

To Follow up; I was told you needed to use an A3 dash. probably the whole set up like steering column and and all that. I just bought a passat pedal cluster. now I'm gonna try and modify the Clutch master from my a3 to fit the passat pedals. From what i have found out by searching it should attach to the pedals fine, its just that the A3 uses studs instead of bolts on the CM. I'm gonna try and remove the studs or flip them around so that it can bolt up to the Non ABS bracket.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rick08)*

I think I used a mk3 clutch master but don't remember. I just drilled the studs out, piece of cake. I have a passat pedal cluster and everything works fine.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

b4 passat pedal cluster will allow you to run mk3 style master cyl.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (bonesaw)*

I have a a3 vr kframe, aarms, and rack.. I want to kno if a b4 passats(95) spindels will bolt to the a3 shafts? A3 spindels r a mess and I have a nice set of passat hubs layin around..
And also would I be able to take the brakes off the passat rear beam and bolt them on my 90 gli rear beam?? If not is there any set up that I could do so?
And I'm lookin into getin .5 bfi motor mounts and I can't seem to find info on how much has to be cut outa the rear mount so I don't go bashin my hood.. 
And one working with similar setup on there 90? 
I got:
a3 kframe, a arms, shafts & rack
b4 pedal cluster
b4 obd1 12v, tranny, ecu, and engine harness
b4 rad support and radiator
Goin to the jy this week to hunt down a b3 non abs bracket
^^^^does this all look correct
thanks 
Bryce


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Re:*

Hey All - So i have decided to go with a cable clutch set up... and i am going to use mk2 suspension and hubs. I want to by my friends 10.1'
s but i think i need a new hub.
Question... where i will be using a regular Mk2 Master and Booster (or maybe a corrado) and i won't need any of that Hydromatic Garbage - i don't think i need to replace my pedal cluster or anything inside the car related to it ?
Thanks
M


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Driverwanted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driverwanted* »_Hey All - So i have decided to go with a cable clutch set up... and i am going to use mk2 suspension and hubs. I want to by my friends 10.1'
s but i think i need a new hub.
Question... where i will be using a regular Mk2 Master and Booster (or maybe a corrado) and i won't need any of that Hydromatic Garbage - i don't think i need to replace my pedal cluster or anything inside the car related to it ?
Thanks
M

why go to a cable setup? so you can skimp out on a little bit of work? way too expensive and the **** is way too hard to get. youll regret it when the cable ****s the bed.


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

so i have a question i am doing my VR swap on my 88 GTI and of course i have rewire the interior to CE2 which i have the harness and fuse box.... will my current switches plug into the new harness... would it be better if i get new switches or could i cut and splice it together.... i would preferably plug rather than slice due to the face that just causes for more chances of error.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JohnK88GTI)*

I have a a3 vr kframe, aarms, and rack.. I want to kno if a b4 passats(95) spindels will bolt to the a3 shafts? A3 spindels r a mess and I have a nice set of passat hubs layin around..
And also would I be able to take the brakes off the passat rear beam and bolt them on my 90 gli rear beam?? If not is there any set up that I could do so?
And I'm lookin into getin .5 bfi motor mounts and I can't seem to find info on how much has to be cut outa the rear mount so I don't go bashin my hood..
And one working with similar setup on there 90? 
I got:
a3 kframe, a arms, shafts & rack
b4 pedal cluster
b4 obd1 12v, tranny, ecu, and engine harness
b4 rad support and radiator
Goin to the jy this week to hunt down a b3 non abs bracket
^^^^does this all look correct
thanks 
Bryce


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^In response to the motor mount cutting, there is a decent conversation about this about 5 pages back or so. I didn't cut anything off my mounts, and my hood clears. I am not able to run the plastic manifold cover on my motor, other than that, it is good to go with plenty of clearance. Everything else you have looks correct to me, but I am no expert...As for the axles, I would match the axles to the a-arms just to be safe. Just start bolting stuff up, if it doesn't look right, then it probably isn't lol. I am in the wiring phase of my swap, that is where the real fun begins.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_
why go to a cable setup? so you can skimp out on a little bit of work? way too expensive and the **** is way too hard to get. youll regret it when the cable ****s the bed.

This car won't see any **** weather guy,for the cable to be breaking (also they are cheap) and you can get the eurovan setup easy from the dealer...cable from a civic....
my question is for those people who have done it (i think it keeps the bay cleaner and i may eventually shave it.)


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Re: (JohnK88GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnK88GTI* »_so i have a question i am doing my VR swap on my 88 GTI and of course i have rewire the interior to CE2 which i have the harness and fuse box.... will my current switches plug into the new harness... would it be better if i get new switches or could i cut and splice it together.... i would preferably plug rather than slice due to the face that just causes for more chances of error.


you can cut and splice or get new switches both ways work fine for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

I got mine started last night, fired right up no problems. until today...
started putting my axles in and noticed the motor looks like its farther forward than the spindle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Its going to rub on the sway bar links which is the least of my worries, it just looks wrong if you know what i mean, Im not sure if it will make the inner cv joints wear prematurely as well?







lol heres some pics, Im using a K frame from a 97 jetta the junkyard sold me Front crossmember from a 94 passat , and g60 everything else. Bolth cars have 02a transmissions with the same mount on them so im confused how the axles look so off now? the frames look the same except for the rear mount....EDIT Also using the Vr6 sway bar EDIT (pass side)








driver side








sway bar links















rado









_Modified by Axel Foley at 11:21 AM 2-27-2010_


_Modified by Axel Foley at 12:23 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I am now stuck again. I installed my a/c & heater core box and found this large white plug. This plug should go to Plug "N", but I don't see how it will fit on the "N" plug on the MK3 vr6 "N" plug. 
I am using obd2 mk3 vr6 engine wires. How should I go about this to make my a/c & heater work??
"N" connecter is 97 obd2 vr6 and white plug is from 91 gti 8v a/c & heater box. There seems to be no home for the white plug










_Modified by chee16vgti at 2:26 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its for a/c, not needed. if you really want a/c snatch an N plug out of a mk2. all you need is the power/ground off the Q plug.


----------



## boostin05blacksti (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Getting ready to start my swap but running into some problems. Need some help. I have followed the wiring thread from mk2vr6.com and done everything that it has said to do located here: http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831 
Heres the basic info. donar car was a 99 glx jetta w/ a manual. Car it went into is a 92 gti that had a 16v. I pulled all the wiring for the engine/headlights/fans/radiator from the fuse box forward for the mk3 and it is now in the mk2. 
When I turn the key on the clock on the cluster turns on and is shows the milage on the other side. The right turn signal starts blinking and dosnt stop. The relay in #6 start buzzing/humming like crazy. I do not here the fuel pump prime or when I try to start the car I do not here the started engaging. The car will not turn over at all. Other than the interior lights turning on and the cluster lighting up the car does nothing. Here is what the fuse box looks like currently. 








Top view








Bottom view








Here are some of the spare wires.
Not sure what this is:
































Clock? Not needed?








Alarm bypass with 15 amp in it?








A/C ?








A/C as well the signal to the ecu? Not needed?








K line for OBD port?









and last is the wiring for the fuel pump. I cut the plug out of the mk3 and the wires are all the same color it looks like they match up just like this correct..? 








and the wires for the secondary pump that was on the 16v is not needed correct..? The mk3 Fuel filter is in its place now. and help is great appreciated. Thanks Steven


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Driverwanted)*

Will the Eurosport UDP work to clear the frame rail? If not, what about ECS or Neuspeed?


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JRector)*

I just got the eurosport u/d pulley in the mail , Ill let you know how it turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

i am using a mk3 cluster in my mk2 with a vr swap. i was wondering if dont use the mk3 gas tank how far off will the gas gauge read if it reads at all?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (headsup7up)*

quarter tank or so. jsut take a drive and see.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Axel Foley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Axel Foley* »_I just got the eurosport u/d pulley in the mail , Ill let you know how it turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ight cool man, just shoot me a PM or something when you get it on and let me know.


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: (headsup7up)*


_Quote, originally posted by *headsup7up* »_i am using a mk3 cluster in my mk2 with a vr swap. i was wondering if dont use the mk3 gas tank how far off will the gas gauge read if it reads at all? 

You will be off about a quarter tank, give or leave a bit. When you start hitting the quarter tank mark, put gas in it, i ran out of gas a few times seeing how far i could push it lol. i am running an mk3 2.0 cluster right now, everything is right except for the tac, it is off a little bit, but my fuel gauge is right.


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (JRector)*

Hello folks, here's my situation:
OBD2 motor w/268 Cat cams
C2 268 cam chip
Mk4 headgasket
Mk3 VR6 cluster
Mk3 cluster harness (unsure if ABA or VR6 harness)
My dilema:
My tach reads 1200-1300 idle, but vagcom says 800. At 60 mph (in 5th gear), tach reads 4k... is that the normal rpm for that speed? Would the 2.0L cluster harness cause the bad readings? Would that also be the reason the MFA doesn't work? Yep, I searched the crap out of MFA threads... I did the "connect the purple wire thing" too., but still no go.
fuel gauge, speedometer, coolant temp seems to be working fine. Well, TIA for some help.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_quarter tank or so. jsut take a drive and see.

Mk2 tank with mk3 cluster, When I fill my tank it reads full, when the gas light come on its pretty close to being accurate. When I fill it I would say its about an 1/8th of a tank off what I used to pump in when it had a 16v and the correct cluster for the tank.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_Will the Eurosport UDP work to clear the frame rail? If not, what about ECS or Neuspeed?

I know for fact my obx pulley clears without any work to the frame rail. I have a friend with a eurosport pulley, it fit fine, we did not have to hammer the frame rail. I am sure unorthodox and neuspeeds will be the same way. Havent seen ecs pullies so I can't comment on them.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (typeSLone)*

unorthodox no problem.


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_

you need a non ABS MC from a MKIII (or MKII with 10.1"s), you can use all the MKII hard lines. i bent new hard lines after the last rubber line on the beam to run a GLX beam with MKIV calipers 

i have a mk3 non abs master,non abs rado booster and bracket. and corrado pedal cluster.i dont have the stock mk2 brake lines though







if i can get some mk2 brake lines i can run them with mk3 all disc set up?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Diehardmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diehardmk2* »_
i have a mk3 non abs master,non abs rado booster and bracket. and corrado pedal cluster.i dont have the stock mk2 brake lines though








if i can get some mk2 brake lines i can run them with mk3 all disc set up?









Yes, as long as yuo have the sections for the rear calipers that run from the axle rubber hose to each caliper. Otherwise you could just buy line and fittings and bend your own.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

I ended up using my mk3 hardlines for the rear from my swap Jetta. I then purchased a bubble-flare tool from ebay for $30 and am custom bending, cutting, and flaring those lines at the master cylinder. This was easier for me since my stock mk2 brake lines were very corroded at the back, and I swapped to a mk3 rear beam. This ensures that everything should bolt up the way it was supposed to. I am not running a rear proportioning valve though, so I may need to cut one into the raer lines in the future.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uncle_scott* »_I ended up using my mk3 hardlines for the rear from my swap Jetta. I then purchased a bubble-flare tool from ebay for $30 and am custom bending, cutting, and flaring those lines at the master cylinder. This was easier for me since my stock mk2 brake lines were very corroded at the back, and I swapped to a mk3 rear beam. This ensures that everything should bolt up the way it was supposed to. I am not running a rear proportioning valve though, so I may need to cut one into the raer lines in the future.


Lucky for me my lines were still in decent shape, and I too used the rear lines from the donor. 
I welded the Mk2 prop valve bracket onto the mk3 rear beam and ran the mk2 valve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diehardmk2 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stealthmk1* »_
Yes, as long as yuo have the sections for the rear calipers that run from the axle rubber hose to each caliper. Otherwise you could just buy line and fittings and bend your own. 

yea the mk2 lines were destroyed in the process lol i have the rear beam still though. ill see if there on there and wat i have. were can you buy the line G.A?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (headsup7up)*

The first page of the thread says this " A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side " . Does this mean that the subframes are the same? The subframe is wider? Or the subframe will only work with the mk3 vr6 suspension. What i want to do is use the mk3 subframe with all of my mk2 4 lug components and NOT be any wider.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Gnar-kill)*

Subframes are the same. Run 16v 100mm axles. Plus suspension is for 5 lug.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Good, i already got new ones.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Diehardmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diehardmk2* »_
were can you buy the line G.A?

I know the dealer can get it, but if you know the size (I dont off the top of my head) I think you should be able to get it at most parts stores. The proper metric pressure fittings, on the other hand, can be tougher to get, at lease at the chain parts stores.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_
I know for fact my obx pulley clears without any work to the frame rail. 


good news! i need to get one for mine then. i didnt wanna bash my frame rail in when i did my swap, i just cut the mount down enough in the front so everything would clear. 
ill have to add this to my list of crap to buy so i can raise the motor back up


----------



## a2crazy (May 23, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

this will help out a lot thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

another question about the OBX under drive pulley... can you reuse the existing belt, or do you need to source a new one? 
and, when you say it clears the frame rail without any work it, is this on stock height mounts, or cut down mounts?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I run obx crank, no ac and unorthodox p/s pulley and the factory non a/c belt fits perfect.
It clears the rail with no work, allthough I cut the mount down about an inch.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

I got my vr swap running fine last week.. Last night I installed the corrado pedal cluster with non abs bracket and now I can not get it to crank.. I checked all of the wiring and everything looks fine, all of the fuses and relays look fine and are plugged in.. One thing I noticed was I have a yellow plug with a brown wire with a red tracer that isn't plugged into any thing and I'm not sure if it was before.. I checked the the voltage with vagcom and it shows 12.56v so the battery should be fine.. We also tried to start the car with jumper cables and no luck.. I also noticed when trying to turn the car over i can hear/feel the relays click but the starter is not kicking over.. Any ideas on what this could be?
EDIT: I can hear the throttle body aligning


























_Modified by vex004 at 1:52 AM 3-11-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vex004)*

take the 109 relay cause its obd2. is the seatbelt plugged into door? is the clutcj interlock bypassed?


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_take the 109 relay cause its obd2. is the seatbelt plugged into door? is the clutcj interlock bypassed?

I am running an obd2 motor and harness, must I use a relay other than 109? I looped the seat belt wire a few months ago and had zero issues starting with out the seatbelt plugged into the door. My clutch interlock never worked before, when the diesel motor was in I was able to start the car without the clutch pedal pressed. With the vr swapped in I was able to start the car flawlessly last week but after dropping the steering column and installing the corrado pedal cluster and hydro setup I can't get the motor to crank. I'm wondering if I knocked something loose while installing those items. I will have to research what's needed to perform the clutch interlock bypass. Thank you for the response bonesaw!










_Modified by vex004 at 3:15 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (vex004)*

obd2 = no ecm relay.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (vex004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vex004* »_
I am running an obd2 motor and harness, must I use a relay other than 109? I looped the seat belt wire a few months ago and had zero issues starting with out the seatbelt plugged into the door. My clutch interlock never worked before, when the diesel motor was in I was able to start the car without the clutch pedal pressed. With the vr swapped in I was able to start the car flawlessly last week but after dropping the steering column and installing the corrado pedal cluster and hydro setup I can't get the motor to crank. I'm wondering if I knocked something loose while installing those items. I will have to research what's needed to perform the clutch interlock bypass. Thank you for the response bonesaw!









_Modified by vex004 at 3:15 PM 3-11-2010_


I got the car running today.. it was the damn door switch... even though i looped it something came loose when i pulled the steering column and the pedal cluster last week.. ill get photos tomorrow of the trouble spot... it's a 1"x4" grounding point in the upper left of the dash..


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (vex004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vex004* »_

I got the car running today.. it was the damn door switch... even though i looped it something came loose when i pulled the steering column and the pedal cluster last week.. ill get photos tomorrow of the trouble spot... it's a 1"x4" grounding point in the upper left of the dash..
















dont feel bad, took me a week to figure out the seatbelt wasnt plugged in.


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

how easy is it to install the motor w/ tanny (mounted together) into the mk2 shell?? or should I install the motor first (put a jack underneath it) and then install the tranny from underneath??


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (chee16vgti)*

We put the motor and tranny in all in one shot and bolted the subframe with it. No problem wish I would have known about the aftermarket pulley thing- i never even thought about it . That was the worst part to me.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i put the motor/trans in in one shot with a hoist, very simple


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

who has a good pic of the frame rail where it was "massaged" to clear the crank pulley. im pulling my 12v back out, and i wanna mess with that frame rail a bit before i respray the bay


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Check my pics on facebook, I think I have a good shot of it


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thanks chris, will do


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (vex004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vex004* »_

I got the car running today.. it was the damn door switch... even though i looped it something came loose when i pulled the steering column and the pedal cluster last week.. ill get photos tomorrow of the trouble spot... it's a 1"x4" grounding point in the upper left of the dash..
























The arrow points to the spot i was having issues with.. i always had to shake the wires connected on that grounding point.. now i have zip ties holding it tight until i find a better solution.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope this help others


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (vex004)*

Two questions that I am sure are answered somewhere in here, but I did not see them in quick glance over. 
VR6 Corrado Radiator support: Do you cut the tin lip/spoiler support metal off? I'm assuming yes but don't want to cut it off if needed and don't want to sandblast more metal then I need to either. 
Also staying 4x100 with the Corrao K frame. Can I use the Corrado front sway bar? I will be keeping the 92 GTI control arms and tie rods. 
Thanks in advance!
Ryan


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V'er* »_Also staying 4x100 with the Corrafo K frame. Can I use the Corrado front sway bar? I will be keeping the 92 GTI control arms and tie rods. 



G60. yes. VR. no. 
i know some of you guys were asking about the brackets i made to mount a B3 rad. heres some pics.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

why not just use passat 16v supports?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

because i didnt want to. those brackets let the rad sit farther forwards so its completely hidden under the core support


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

anyone know what the vacum thing (circle in RED) is for?? and if needed where dose the vac lines go to???
Motor obd2 vr6.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (chee16vgti)*

whats this is coolant bottle. smaller connector is brake reservoir. solenoid is for AC.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

i have a '93 passat VR in my garage right now. it was running when i pulled it in. 96k miles. swapping into my '90 Corrado. 
i have the engine pulled, and i almost have all the engine wiring harness pulled. everything is out of the firewall except for the big red/green-stripe wire. it's tied into a whole 'nother harness. can i cut this wire and re-splice it in when i throw the wiring in, or do i have to feed through this whole other mess?
thanks.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i forget which wire this is off the top my head. where does it trace to?


----------



## chee16vgti (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

finished my swap today.
Cranked it a few time to get the oil/fuel going.
But then Fuse #15 blew up. I replaced fuse #15 again, and same thing happend. 
what can be causing this fuse to blow everything I turn the ignition??


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (chee16vgti)*

Sounds like you have a short somewhere.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_i forget which wire this is off the top my head. where does it trace to?

I remember cutting it and splicing it back in. dont remember where to exactly but I can check when I get home today.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

The car started off as a 1991 jetta diesel.. i have vr clocks, vr cluster harness, obd2 engine harness, mk2 headlight harness and interior mk2 harness (non mfa stalk).. engine starts up with no issues..
so.. now I'm having some issues with my mk3 vr6 cluster... i jumped d8 to e2 and no luck.. i also tried d11 to e2... no luck so i put it back to d8 to e2... at first the needles were jumping around but that went away some how... i have power when the key is in the off position but when i hit the buttons on the cluster the power dims to the point where you cant see any digits... when i turn the key i lose power to the cluster and the check engine light remains on.. Ive been fighting with this for days and even tried another cluster with a different vr harness and still the same result.. any ideas would be greatly appreciated















see video clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6DVTW2EEKA



_Modified by vex004 at 3:27 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

D/08 to E/02 is the correct one.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

steveo, i would look into fabbing something to secure it from the top as well like the original MK2 rad is attached so it cant move when the engine pulls on the rad hoses under accleration.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i been running brackets like that since i did the swap, havent had a problem with em. plus the solid mounts keep it from going anywhere


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

oh harley mode, i did something similar with my rad setup but im using custom mounts i made so theres still give as i plan on driving mine daily year round unless i lock this deal with my buddy for an audi 4000 quattro with an audi 5000 turbo parts car.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its honestly not all that bad. the solid motor mounts on the 8v were worse


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

the thick red green is for the starter, the early cars it was hard wired to alarm module. cut and connect to thick red black.
for gauge cluster problem make sure all your grounds are clean and tight. especially the one on the back of the head.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*

I already searched for loose grounds and cleaned all contacts with electrical contact cleaner..
So if I directly ground out U1/10 and U2/13 this should solve the issue with it losing power and the display dimming out? Again, Thanks for all your help.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vex004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vex004* »_I already searched for loose grounds and cleaned all contacts with electrical contact cleaner..
So if I directly ground out U1/10 and U2/13 this should solve the issue with it losing power and the display dimming out? Again, Thanks for all your help.

I grounded U2/13 to the body of the vehicle and that fixed it. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## VRsixty (Sep 29, 2003)

Hello folks, here's my situation:
OBD2 motor w/268 Cat cams
C2 268 cam chip
Mk4 headgasket
Mk3 VR6 cluster
Mk3 cluster harness (unsure if ABA or VR6 harness)
My dilema:
My tach reads 1200-1300 idle, but vagcom says 800. At 60 mph (in 5th gear), tach reads 4k... is that the normal rpm for that speed? Would the 2.0L cluster harness cause the bad readings? Would that also be the reason the MFA doesn't work? Yep, I searched the crap out of MFA threads... I did the "connect the purple wire thing" too., but still no go.
fuel gauge, speedometer, coolant temp seems to be working fine. Well, TIA for some help.


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (VRsixty)*

vrsixty - pm sent


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (vex004)*

i did an obd2 vr swap into my mk2 last year. i have a feeling there are a few codes in the ecu. problem is there is no OBD Port. never came with the harness. anyway i can put one in? if not, how do i go about checking the ecu? thanks in advance.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

re did some stuff under my hood after blowing a hole in my trans.


----------



## blazes00 (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Seems to be a knowledgeable group in here. I am having some problems in my Corrado, going from obd1 to obd2. I have everything hooked up as per a couple DIY threads. I plugged my battery in and it is getting constant fuel, I had to suck out the cylinders. Has anyone had this problem? I am gonna go play around with it shortly to see if I can try to find what is wrong but any ideas or areas I should check would be very helpful.


----------



## Gawd (Nov 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nevermind I got it, had a misplaced ground.


----------



## claytski (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm not doing a vr6 swap here but I am doing a TDI swap. I would like to put my mk3 pedal cluster in as I have one and I can modify if needed. From what I read earlier in the thread, 

_Quote, originally posted by *splitzmeister* »_B4 passat clutch master bracket is required to use if you 
a: decide to use ABS from the B4 donor OR
b: You are using the mk3 pedal cluster and dash. otherwise the brake pedal sits way too high, and there is no reinforcement between the pedalbox and brake booster, only the firewall

So I will be swapping in my mk3 dash, so i'm assuming the mk3 pedal cluster will bolt right in and work fine. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (claytski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *splitzmeister * »_ B4 passat clutch master bracket is required to use if you 
a: decide to use ABS from the B4 donor OR
b: You are using the mk3 pedal cluster and dash. otherwise the brake pedal sits way too high, and there is no reinforcement between the pedalbox and brake booster, only the firewall 


holy poop, I just realized why my brake pedal has been so high all this time. 
I knew I should get a bracket for proper support, but never put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_the thick red green is for the starter, the early cars it was hard wired to alarm module. cut and connect to thick red black.

thanks. i wanted to get the show on the road after i posted, so traced it in the bentley and cut it. that'll teach me not to research.








next question... i already have a g60 shifterbox in my corrado... can i get away with swapping cables to the passat cables i scavenged, or do i need to swap the entire shifterbox/cable assembly? i read on another thread that the passat shiftbox has a higher rod, or sits higher or something?


----------



## 79 (Nov 30, 2005)

92 GTI
Motor 93 Corrado VR6 
Harness 93 Corrado VR6 
Just finshed my swap and car is having electric problem.
The fuel pump don't prime. No power coming from the #18 Fuel Pump, Heated O2 Sensor Fuel Pump Relay Output 20A I tryed swapping relays and still no power
12 Fuel Pump Relay (80, 67 or 167) 
1 Main Fusebox Starter Power (not used) 
2 Main Fusebox Start/Run Power 
3 To ECU (Fuel Pump Turn-On) 
4 To Fuse 18, Fuel Pump, Oxygen Sensor Heater 
5 G2/6 (not used) 
6 Main Fusebox Battery Power From 30B 
7 G2/7, T1 (not used) 
8 Main Fusebox Ground (not used) 
9 M/4, U1/8, G2/5 (not used)


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (79)*

Stupid question, but you have 30/30b jumped right?


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

okay i am doing my first vr6 swap and i am sure this is a dumb question but do i need to jump any wires or will everything just work if it is all plugged in properly. here are the specs
i started with a 1987 NA diesel: swapped the interior wiring to CE2, harness and motor are from a 93 Corrado and the pedal cluster and other odds and ends from a B4 Passat
the motor is in the car now but i am foreseeing something being wrong or this swap was much too easy








any help is much appreciated! thanks


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (red85GTi)*

figured i'd share this, spent most of my evening building this. 








my only question is how does say vag com talk to the instrument cluster? my swap is an OBD1 coil from a passat and before i cannibalized the VR6 cluster i hooked everything up and tried to talk to the instrument cluster but no luck. i spent 3 hours staring at several different wiring diagrams trying to figure out how it communicates with the data port on OBD1 and OBD2 cars. tried several things with no luck. any ideas? is there a way to directly wire the cluster to the port to communicate or does it have to go through the ECU?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*

mk3 clusters do not have diagnostic capabilities.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

than which chip on the board contains the milage and such? i have chip reader/programmer. i know there has to be a way to edit the milage through a hex editor and reflash the old chip of its an EEprom or flash a new chip.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*

***Ce1 swap problems****

i have the motor bolted and everything but i am stomped.
the motor is from an obd2 vr6
into an 87 gli
i havent even gotten to the starting and running part yet
But when i turn the key to the on position i get nothing. no fuel pump prime or anything.the cluster doesnt show the battery sign and i cant hear the usual engine electronics in the engine bay.
I do hear a realay click on the fuse block.

I am using a ce2 fuseblock, mk3 steering wheel, mk3 cluster.
Isthere a ground or something that i am missing or what?
using this info.
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html
i can't find green plug "T" i dont ever remember having to deal with it before.
the time and millage does display on the cluster.
thats about all i can think of right now. as far as the problem


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (vex004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vex004* »_








The arrow points to the spot i was having issues with.. i always had to shake the wires connected on that grounding point.. now i have zip ties holding it tight until i find a better solution.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope this help others
. This might a cause of your starting issue.. I had a bad ground on the seatbelt switch


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (vex004)*

ok i ditched my MK3 cluster in an MK2 housing idea, i've been reading about the 2 1K resistor trick and all the info out there is rather confusing. some say it only works with OBD1 swaps and CE1 clusters, others says OBD1 and CE2 16V clusters only and some have shown pictures of the 8V CE2 clusters working properly. i tried 2 1K 1/2 watt resistors on my car and my tach doesnt even show a sign of live. i used the 12V and the 1/6 leads off the ignition control module or as they say the 2 closest to the firewall. my car is an CE2 1992 GTI with a swap from an OBD1 passat VR6. pretty sure the iginition control module is from an OBD2 VR and im using the ford coil pack swap. i dont think the coil pack should matter as this is supposed to be getting a reading off the control module behind the coil pack. i read today also that to get the 7K to work i need 1k 1/4 watt resistors so im gonna try that. i took another cluster apart as well and found a spot on the little board where it seems is a fine adjustment for the tach when i move it with a multimeter and watch the negative side of the tach from the little board to the tach. and finally i read that you can use an adjustment in CE1 clusters to adjust it, i have a motometer 160MPH CE1 cluster from a scirocco 16V sitting around that i could make an adapter harness for. really all i wanna know is which cluster works best with and OBD1 setup with which resistors? 
this is the little adjustment i found in several of my CE2 8V 7K RPM clusters. it says 22K on it and its in the lower left had corner.








im going to make a CE2 to CE1 adapter and try my 160MPH motometer 16V 8K cluster.

_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 1:30 PM 4-7-2010_


_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 1:31 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

dude just run an mk3 cluster 
that whole ce1 cluster trick sucks and it's allways off never right


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

whats everyone doing for a battery tray? I had an optima when i did the swap a few years ago so i just threw it on its side and let the battery sit there. worked fine, but now the battery is dying. Which battery tray will work, it seems like the wiring harness i used is too short to reach the battery terminals, but maybe im missing something.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi guys. I'm trying to find information on the mk3 glx pedal cluster into mk2 and can't seem to find a clear answer. All i read is "get passat/corrado pedals they work". But i already have mk3 glx pedals from my donor and i would like to make them work. 
Does anybody have pictures of the modifications or final assembly of the pedals installed to give me a better idea, or let's say HOPE that i can make them work, LOL. to be really honest i don't want to buy more parts if i don't really have to


----------



## ZachInDaHaus (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

great writeup!


----------



## 3-man mk3 (Jul 19, 2008)

alright i couldnt find it on the whole 40 pages i jst read....it says you can use the the a2 steering rack but i tryed it to the mk3 rear subframe and it doesnt fit. can i use the mk3 steering rack and just switch the tie rods and control arms over to it or not??????


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (3-man mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3-man mk3* »_alright i couldnt find it on the whole 40 pages i jst read....it says you can use the the a2 steering rack but i tryed it to the mk3 rear subframe and it doesnt fit. can i use the mk3 steering rack and just switch the tie rods and control arms over to it or not??????

you clearly aren't trying hard enough. the mk2 rack will mount to the mk3 subframe just fine.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dami_bmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dami_bmx* »_Hi guys. I'm trying to find information on the mk3 glx pedal cluster into mk2 and can't seem to find a clear answer. All i read is "get passat/corrado pedals they work". But i already have mk3 glx pedals from my donor and i would like to make them work. 
Does anybody have pictures of the modifications or final assembly of the pedals installed to give me a better idea, or let's say HOPE that i can make them work, LOL. to be really honest i don't want to buy more parts if i don't really have to










there is a reason why people use passat and corrado pedals..

mk3 simply sucks... the gas pedal will sit way to high your leg will hit the dash, it's all screwed up why dont you go ahead and try it non of the holes line up at all


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_whats everyone doing for a battery tray? 


nothing. moved the battery to the trunk


----------



## ocean422 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

is there a way you can just stick with the mk2 stock pedals?


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_

there is a reason why people use passat and corrado pedals..

mk3 simply sucks... the gas pedal will sit way to high your leg will hit the dash, it's all screwed up why dont you go ahead and try it non of the holes line up at all 

thanks for the response dubbin... but yes.. my best bet is to try them on... and work from there...if the pedal sits to hight wouldn't bending it solve the problem ? i don't know.. i'm a little hard headed when it comes to this kind of stuff and always try to make things work.. i don't give up too easily ... im picking up a daily driver tomorrow, so hopefully i can start the swap this weekend. 
i'll post my experiment soon ...


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

So for my swap i got no power to my ecu, i didnt even have an ecu relay, its obd1 yes. and there is no wire in the spot for ecu relay turn on..spot G1/10, wtf. how could this be lol? the wire is just not there


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (dami_bmx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dami_bmx* »_
thanks for the response dubbin... but yes.. my best bet is to try them on... and work from there...if the pedal sits to hight wouldn't bending it solve the problem ? i don't know.. i'm a little hard headed when it comes to this kind of stuff and always try to make things work.. i don't give up too easily ... im picking up a daily driver tomorrow, so hopefully i can start the swap this weekend. 
i'll post my experiment soon ...










do it right the first time, these swaps are a dime a dozen and you dont see many people running those pedals..


----------



## MattRabbitDrummer (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: (DUBcrazy8392)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBcrazy8392* »_ok i ditched my MK3 cluster in an MK2 housing idea, i've been reading about the 2 1K resistor trick and all the info out there is rather confusing. some say it only works with OBD1 swaps and CE1 clusters, others says OBD1 and CE2 16V clusters only and some have shown pictures of the 8V CE2 clusters working properly. i tried 2 1K 1/2 watt resistors on my car and my tach doesnt even show a sign of live. i used the 12V and the 1/6 leads off the ignition control module or as they say the 2 closest to the firewall. my car is an CE2 1992 GTI with a swap from an OBD1 passat VR6. pretty sure the iginition control module is from an OBD2 VR and im using the ford coil pack swap. i dont think the coil pack should matter as this is supposed to be getting a reading off the control module behind the coil pack. i read today also that to get the 7K to work i need 1k 1/4 watt resistors so im gonna try that. i took another cluster apart as well and found a spot on the little board where it seems is a fine adjustment for the tach when i move it with a multimeter and watch the negative side of the tach from the little board to the tach. and finally i read that you can use an adjustment in CE1 clusters to adjust it, i have a motometer 160MPH CE1 cluster from a scirocco 16V sitting around that i could make an adapter harness for. really all i wanna know is which cluster works best with and OBD1 setup with which resistors? 
this is the little adjustment i found in several of my CE2 8V 7K RPM clusters. it says 22K on it and its in the lower left had corner.








im going to make a CE2 to CE1 adapter and try my 160MPH motometer 16V 8K cluster.

_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 1:30 PM 4-7-2010_

_Modified by DUBcrazy8392 at 1:31 PM 4-7-2010_


I'm sure there is a way to do it with an IC to simplify it, but I'm glad to see somebody else interested in avoiding the mk3 cluster hack job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

FYI - for you guys out there planning on running a raceland/OBX knockoff header on your VR, DO NOT use the cheap ass perforated gasket that comes with it. i was having nothing but problems with em. use an OEM gasket with a little bit of copper RTV on both side,and replaced the copper nuts with steel nuts. the flange on the header isnt the straightest in the world, and when you go to tighten the copper nuts, you cannot get them tight enough to seal the header. they start to deform before you can get the header to seal. we tightened my header 3 seperate times this week and it still leaked. decided to pull the header off and replaced the gasket/hardware. it no longer leaks


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

I am having serious issues with the wiring...I have a few friends coming over Saturday to see if we can get the motor to turn over. If I can't, then I'll be posting here to ask a few questions. Has anyone done a detailed wiring description?


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (sleepygreen2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygreen2* »_whats everyone doing for a battery tray? 

stock mk2 location works fine.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_FYI - for you guys out there planning on running a raceland/OBX knockoff header on your VR, DO NOT use the cheap ass perforated gasket that comes with it. i was having nothing but problems with em. use an OEM gasket with a little bit of copper RTV on both side,and replaced the copper nuts with steel nuts. the flange on the header isnt the straightest in the world, and when you go to tighten the copper nuts, you cannot get them tight enough to seal the header. they start to deform before you can get the header to seal. we tightened my header 3 seperate times this week and it still leaked. decided to pull the header off and replaced the gasket/hardware. it no longer leaks 


Thanks man.


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

how do i connect the brown connector (k/l lines) from the engine harness to the car harness that ends up under the shift boot?


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok, face it. NO one wants to sit down and read this entire thread to find the little bit of info they need. It would take you hours. So before you go clicking that reply button Please try this. 
SOLUTION = 
1.click the "Printable Version" icon. It is in the upper left hand corner.
2. wait for everything to load. This will load the ENTIRE thread on one page including pictures. 
3. Use your browsers search function (yes, it does have one. might be listed as Find also, try CTRL-F) to search for whatever you need. Keep it simple and only use key words.

Have fun searching!












_Modified by Rick08 at 11:31 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnar-kill* »_
Thanks man.











i went back over the nuts today just to check em. they are staying tight


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_FYI - for you guys out there planning on running a raceland/OBX knockoff header on your VR, DO NOT use the cheap ass perforated gasket that comes with it. i was having nothing but problems with em. use an OEM gasket with a little bit of copper RTV on both side,and replaced the copper nuts with steel nuts. the flange on the header isnt the straightest in the world, and when you go to tighten the copper nuts, you cannot get them tight enough to seal the header. they start to deform before you can get the header to seal. we tightened my header 3 seperate times this week and it still leaked. decided to pull the header off and replaced the gasket/hardware. it no longer leaks 

also, if one has access to an industrial sander you could flatten out that flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

What is plug n? I used the mk3 lighting harness as well and my mk2 plug is still in there i believe?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

N is for AC - 
N Air Conditioning Wiring Harness Green
N/01 Fresh Air Fan, Climatronic Unit A/C Relay High Speed Fan Output Black
N/02 Radiator Cooling Fan Low Speed A/C Relay Cooling Fan “On" Output Red/White
N/03 Main Heater Fuse, From Battery A/C Relay Pin 4 Red
N/04 A/C compressor (via thermostat and pressure switches) A/C Relay Compressor Output Green/Yellow
N/05 A/C Switch A/C Relay A/C "On" Switch Red/Black
N/06 Fan Speed 4, Climatronic Unit A/C Relay High Speed Fan Input Yellow/Red


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (red85GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red85GTi* »_okay i am doing my first vr6 swap and i am sure this is a dumb question but do i need to jump any wires or will everything just work if it is all plugged in properly. here are the specs
i started with a 1987 NA diesel: swapped the interior wiring to CE2, harness and motor are from a 93 Corrado and the pedal cluster and other odds and ends from a B4 Passat
the motor is in the car now but i am foreseeing something being wrong or this swap was much too easy








any help is much appreciated! thanks

I am still confused and working on brakes anyways at the moment... someone on here has done a OBD1 swap I hope















Any help is much appreciated, I am a newb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Fueling issue - This might be a stupid question, and I know the fuel pump jump (30-30B) has been covered a ton of times, but my question is about the pump itself. Does the vr6 pump constantly run once the ignition is turned? If I hard wire the pump (jump from the pump power to an always on power such as Y2...) I get fuel to the motor, but I am getting no power on my multi-meter at the main power for the fuel pump on the back of the fuse block when the ignition is on.
I am thinking it could be - Bad fuse block, bad relay, or bad wiring connection at my 30-30B jump.
Any other insights or ways that people have gotten their fuel pump to kick on when the ignition is turned??


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

had to change my heater core today and i pulled the A/C box out of my car to compare it to an MK3 one i had laying here. low and behold you have to trim 2 ears off the MK3 A/C box and it clips right on to the MK2 heater box. so now i can use mk3 A/C condenser and lines!!!! didnt know if this bit of info had been posted before but i figured i'd share anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: (red85GTi)*

Is OBD1 plug and play or is there any wire jumping? FML


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

D/08 to E/02
30 to 30B w/ red/yellow to ECU
and
alarm bypass


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haven't driven it yet, but i used this and mk2vr6.com and wired my swap up and it fired first try. Hopefully everything else is good.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

I got my car started today! I'll post my YouTube tomorrow for inspiration.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Couple questions.
Brake booster's, do they keep your brakes from working if there is a leak or something in them? When ever the battery is connected my brake light is on. Re position the switch closer a common problem? The clutch spring that went at the top of the pedal cluster doesn't fit on my pedal cluster because of the way the cluster fits into the mark2.


----------



## amstad (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

First of all I want to thank everyone who has submitted such detailed information and replies. This really helps out in many area. 
But, as I have read all through the pages (mostly) I have a couple questions on hard parts before we start our swap.
Recipient - 1990 Jetta Coupe with 35K actual miles from Florida.
Donar - 1996 GTI VR6/5 spd with 130K and mucho mods. Runs/drives has been t-boned in DS.
Goal - Swap VR6/5spd into the 1990 Coupe and look as if VW placed it there themselves from the factory.
Questions;
1) Is there truley any difference in the Corroda VR6 K-Member vs. the A3 VR6 K-Member? Or is it all related to the correct motor mounts?
2) I should be able to source front raditor and motor crossmembers from Corrodo VR6 and utilize all radiator and fans from Corrodo and still be true bolt in,,,,,, corret?
3) Can anyone give me feedback on the clutch cable conversion for newer transmissions used in this swap? Or should we stay with hydraulic? Pros or Cons??
4) Can we use the instrument cluster out of a GLI and the MFA stuff in the CE2 car with the VR6 swap and not need a tach converter? Or am I reading this wrong?
Thank you,


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (amstad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amstad* »_First of all I want to thank everyone who has submitted such detailed information and replies. This really helps out in many area. 
But, as I have read all through the pages (mostly) I have a couple questions on hard parts before we start our swap.
Recipient - 1990 Jetta Coupe with 35K actual miles from Florida.
Donar - 1996 GTI VR6/5 spd with 130K and mucho mods. Runs/drives has been t-boned in DS.
Goal - Swap VR6/5spd into the 1990 Coupe and look as if VW placed it there themselves from the factory.
Questions;
1) Is there truley any difference in the Corroda VR6 K-Member vs. the A3 VR6 K-Member? Or is it all related to the correct motor mounts?
2) I should be able to source front raditor and motor crossmembers from Corrodo VR6 and utilize all radiator and fans from Corrodo and still be true bolt in,,,,,, corret?
3) Can anyone give me feedback on the clutch cable conversion for newer transmissions used in this swap? Or should we stay with hydraulic? Pros or Cons??
4) Can we use the instrument cluster out of a GLI and the MFA stuff in the CE2 car with the VR6 swap and not need a tach converter? Or am I reading this wrong?
Thank you,

1. it's the same
2. yes.
3. stay with hydrolic sourcing out cable clutch is hard man
3. use mk3 cluster mk2 cluster will need alot of work


----------



## MR.ROCCO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (dubbinmk2)*

I have a cable conversion and mine isn't hard to push in. I put in a new eurovan cable when I did the swap.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

1. they are the same
2. yes
3. its more a preference thing. both will work fine
4, the MFA stuff from all CE2 car is the same. - stalk and harness. the MKIII has a different shaped stalk, but it works the same as a MKII one.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (MR.ROCCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MR.ROCCO* »_I have a cable conversion and mine isn't hard to push in. I put in a new eurovan cable when I did the swap. 

that works but a little on the expensive end, i have an 90 CRX clutch cable on mine and it works perfect. cost a whopping 38 bucks at advanced auto and just made a little bracket for a stop where the side trans bracket goes. mine is smooth as can be and no problems.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

just started up my engine for the first time, ran the engine for a brief period, began smoking a bit, is that unusual??? i let it sit for a couple hours and gave it another shot, it doesnt smoke right away it runs fine but then as it warms up a bit it starts smoking...
has anyone else had this type of thing happen when they first fired up the vr? or is this all just symptoms of a blown HG


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i wouldn't say blown headgasket. What color is the smoke? If its black its probably just fuel assuming you don't have an exhaust system on the car yet.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

its fully hooked up to the exhaust, it mean there could be olderish gas in there i guess i syphoned it out as much as i could and put fresh gas in plus a little lucas fuel system cleaner...but just a very small amount...i didnt add much gas only $5 worth (canadian....)


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*









NOTE: this is a corrado headlight harness and it seems to have the main power wire included in the harness but my mk2 ce2 headlight harness doesn't seem to have one 
okay i may now know why the car wasn't turning over tonight then
where is the power (30 and 30B) supposed to be run? headlight or engine harness? i have an engine harness from a corrado and a headlight harness from a 92 gti and i don't seem to have a red main power wire for 30/30B does this mean i just need to splice the red and yellow wire into a 12v source and i will be good to go? any help is much appreciated



_Modified by red85GTi at 8:17 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

obd1?
30/30b jump should have a red/yellow off of it. its the 12v constant









are you talkin about the thick red/black? 








its the starter power wire. it goes go to pin F/01


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

Hey guys, got a couple general questions hope you can help. 
Just started back on my swap, finally have my garage. 
I had to take the lower intake mani off cuz the screw that holds the SAIS plug in place broke off in it. I am attempting to drill it out now. My question is, when putting it back on the head is it as easy as it looks? Just line up the metal gasket pop in the bolts and torque? 
Should I get a new metal gasket? (Mine looks OK) and anyone know the torque rating for those bolts?
Also, the MK3 PS lines just don't look like they are gonna work. Would rado lines bolt up to a mk3 pump? If not I suppose I could just get the pump and lines?
Or does anyone have any luck modding the MK3 lines?
Thanks, I hope to get this thing running soon it has sat too long.








EDIT: I think I found the torque rating, says 18 ft lbs. Can anyone confirm? I have the CD Benteley's and well, I think they suck. I can never find what I am looking for. Says to replace that metal gasket too so I guess I might as well.


_Modified by 5_Cent at 3:59 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

mine just stopped running. No power to the exciter wire or from f/01. nothing why?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Guys its a common occurence mine wasn't running because of the seat belt not being ground due to the ****ty mk2 ground block. DO NOT TRUST IT. Now why is my battery light lit?


----------



## Reaper1313 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ ([email protected])*

does anyone know if you have to shave/ cut out the inner engine bay by the pullies to get it to fit. Mine is rubbing.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Reaper1313)*

beat the **** out of it with a hammer.


----------



## Reaper1313 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Crubb3d Rymz)*

i bought the car with the vr already in as a project that buddy was just half ass doing. I picked it up cause the body was was in almost perfect shape for a Canadian car. So is this a normal thing to have to do?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: A2 VR6 FAQ (Reaper1313)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reaper1313* »_i bought the car with the vr already in as a project that buddy was just half ass doing. I picked it up cause the body was was in almost perfect shape for a Canadian car. So is this a normal thing to have to do?

Yes, I did it to mine and clearance is fine as far as I can tell. My buddy also did it (his actually runs lol) and is fine. Running aftermarket pullies would prolly be the better, easier option than pulling the engine and beating the side rail though. At least IMO.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

if you dont want to hammer the frame rail, cut the front motor mount down.
kyle, is the light staying on constantly? or just when you turn the car to "on"?


----------



## Reaper1313 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

so it is ok to cut down the front mount? how muchis ok? I've heard people say use hockey pucks for mounts would this be ok to do on the front?


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dont use hockey pucks. Just cut the front one down 3/4" to 1". Light is on all the time.


----------



## Reaper1313 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

ok thank you. just out of curiosity whats the down side of the pucks?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just cut the existing one down. 
thats odd kyle. the alt is good correct?


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

Alright so after looking at this mess of wires for a couple hours I am all confused on where some things go. Anybody know where these get connected to? Engine harness is 95 GTi, interior is stock A2.
1. Off of instrument cluster harness(vr6) there are three single wires. 
Red wire with Blue female connector
Red/Black with White female connector
Brown/Red with White female connector








2. From engine harness
Single Black/Red with green male connector
(x2) Single Black/Yellow with yellow female.
Single Gray/White with gray female
2 pin Black/Green + Black/White with black male
















3. On fuse block.
pin D11 single black with red male
pin H7 single Brown/Red red female








4.From Drivers side door area. 
2 pin Red/Yellow Brown/Yellow black female








5.From mk2 interior 
Single Brown/Red red male
Green 6 pin plug does not fit into fuseblock.next two are attached to this.
single Black/Red Red male
Single White/Yellow Female


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rick08)*

^^^ Here you go man, everything you ever wanted to know, haha.

This website has wiring diagrams pin by pin for the ce2 fuseblock. Crucial in getting everything done up correctly.

http://www.a2resource.com/
Great one on wiring it all in...
http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831

Good luck, this is the stage I am in...It has taken me a while, but I have been interupted by the Corrado dash install (not worth it in my opinion)


----------



## Rick08 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uncle_scott)*

paging the legendary bonesaw.... any one have a clue where these go? if i knew the component I could easily look it up by wire color in a wiring diagram.


----------



## Gnar-kill (Nov 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I think i figured the charging problem out i will test it later. no problem with alt as far as i can tell. Going to load test it this weekend.


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gnar-kill)*

Last weekend i swap a A3 fuel pump and tank in to my OBD1 A2 VR6. The fuel pump only primes some times. When it doesn't prime it hard to start.
The stock digi pump that was in there before did the same. But it always primed when cold. The VR pump doesn't.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (silver-16v)*

So is it safe to say I can cut my rear motor mount a half inch so my engine isn't slapin my hood? If not please school me


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jettagli_guy)*

cut the hood support don't cut the mount. 

thats what I did, mounts are pretty important


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cut the mount, youll be fine


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

10 pages back or so, there is a lot of discussion on mount cutting. Cut it. I think my hood will be alright, but I am going to shave the mount if I run into a problem.


----------



## red85GTi (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_obd1?
30/30b jump should have a red/yellow off of it. its the 12v constant
are you talkin about the thick red/black? 
its the starter power wire. it goes go to pin F/01

yes obd1








so I have to "splice" the wire into pin F/01? and the 30/30b jump, seems easy enough








this is the thick red wire i am missing in my headlight harness. i am sure i could just run another wire for the time being if i need to. thanks a million for the help steveo27
<3


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

You will be fine shaving the rear mount. Just shave an inch off and then stack it in on the bottom section of the mount. Tons of people have done it that way with no issues, and I can think of a handful of them who track their car with a cut mount just fine. It's safe. I don't know anyone who has cut the front mount and I can't imagine any reason too.
I can't see any reason to start cutting parts of the hood or sledgehammering the frame rail if there are ways to avoid that.


_Modified by typeSLone at 9:30 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i cut my front mount down to get the motor to sit lower to clear the framerail


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*

underdrive pulley and an inch cut off my rear mount got the pulley to clear the frame rail rather well.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i cut a 1/2" outta the front and rear motor mount, and ran a stock crank pulley. it cleared fine, but the motor sat a lil too low for comfort. i pulled the motor, hammered the frame rail and i was actually able to lift the motor up higher than it sat on stock motor mounts


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (steveo27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_i pulled the motor, hammered the frame rail and i was actually able to lift the motor up higher than it sat on stock motor mounts

Free oil pan clearance!


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

i had the same problem....i hammered mine but not enough, bought a lightweight pulley or whatever you wanna call them and its perfect now....looks legit too, apparently it adds HP!!?!....just thought i would add what a mother effer it was to get that crankshaft bolt off!
Today i got my mk4 rear caliper conversion in, anyone know what ebrake cables i need?? i think i have a new set of mk2 ones it would be just dandy if i can use them...
are 2 door and 4 door e brake cables different? mine seem to be too long, does anyone have the part number for mk2 GTI (2 door) cables? (assuming they work with mk4 calipers)


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 8:52 PM 5-1-2010_


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

im using an underdrive pulley as well. clearance is great. 
speaking of which, does the mk2 rain gaurd work still? my belt slips like a mf when its raining, but the tension and belt seem okay


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_
Today i got my mk4 rear caliper conversion in, anyone know what ebrake cables i need?? i think i have a new set of mk2 ones it would be just dandy if i can use them...
are 2 door and 4 door e brake cables different? mine seem to be too long, does anyone have the part number for mk2 GTI (2 door) cables? (assuming they work with mk4 calipers)

A2 parking brake cables work fine with the a4 rear calipers. Order parking braking cables for whatever year and model car you have. A2's had a few different length cables over the years.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

does anyone have the part number for the parking brake cables??


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2NICE4RICE* »_does anyone have the part number for the parking brake cables??

What year and type of a2 do you have and I will get you the number.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_
Free oil pan clearance!


thats the plan









match the parking brake cables to what ever year car you have, just make sure get ones for rear disks. im gonna assume its for the '91 GTI in your profile. that car *should* already have rear disks on it, just use those cables if so. they should be 1625mm long 
the MKII splash guards should work


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

91 gti 8v has drum brakes in the back


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

yeah 8vs definetly had drums, and the ole 16v had rear disc. If the car is a 91 order them for a 91 gti 16v with rear disc brakes.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ya so i ordered the cables for a 91 gti 16v with rear disc brakes....mine is actually a 1990 8v gti (used to have drums)
the reason i wanted the part number was to verify the ones i have right now are the wrong or right ones....im pretty positve they are too long however.
thanks for the input 
i just checked and the cables i have are 181 cm long


_Modified by 2NICE4RICE at 3:31 AM 5-3-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (2NICE4RICE)*

i have 1986 westry golf that had drums and I converted over to mk3 rear beam what cable do I need? seems like in 86 it was all drums? so do I go for 87 GTI 16v?


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

ok ive read through like 30pages of stuff in this thread...just couple questions...i was skimming through to find the info i want but i mite of missed it..here we go
the car that is gettin the swap is a 91 jetta
i have a 92 slc corrado im gonna use for my donor car
1: do i need to swap the headlight harness from the corrado into the mk2?
2: do i need to splice any wires from the corrado engine harness or will it all plug rite into the fuse block?
3: do i need to swap the cluster harness from the corrado or does the corrado cluster just plug into the mk2 harness?
4: do i need to do and splicing that needs done for the fuel pump?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i have 1986 westry golf that had drums and I converted over to mk3 rear beam what cable do I need? seems like in 86 it was all drums? so do I go for 87 GTI 16v? 


86 8v gti should have rear disc, order it for that.


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (bsA41.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bsA41.8T* »_ok ive read through like 30pages of stuff in this thread...just couple questions...i was skimming through to find the info i want but i mite of missed it..here we go
the car that is gettin the swap is a 91 jetta
i have a 92 slc corrado im gonna use for my donor car
1: do i need to swap the headlight harness from the corrado into the mk2?
2: do i need to splice any wires from the corrado engine harness or will it all plug rite into the fuse block?
3: do i need to swap the cluster harness from the corrado or does the corrado cluster just plug into the mk2 harness?
4: do i need to do and splicing that needs done for the fuel pump?

1. Yes it will be easiest if you swap the headlight harness (unless you are unwrapping your harness to separate or tuck wires...)
2. Your ce2 should be plug and play. If you are going from an obd1 vr6, you may need to cut and splice the injector power wire, but that can be looked at later...it is a yellow red wire I believe.
3. You will need the corrado cluster harness.
4. Your fuel pump will be determined by what pump and tank you run. If you swap the Corrado tank in, you will need to swap the fuel pump harness, or cut and splice it on. Hope that helps.


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

ok thanx
so all 3 harnesses will plug rite into the fuse block(engine, headlight, cluster) correct? 
and the corrado fuel tank will fit?? thats awesome and will make it easier


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

The plugs will definitely go in plug and play. I believe the fuel tank and lines will work out too. I have a Jetta tank and lines in my car, and it bolted right up. You will need the gas tank straps from whatever tank you are swapping into the car...in your case, you need the Coraddo tank and straps. Good luck!


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

so im pretty much using the entire harness from the dash forward from the corrado rite? can i just use the corrado fuseblock too?


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Yep, any ce2 fuseblock will be just fine.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

this is for my mk2 vr swap... i already have all the abs components from a 98 glx (donor car)... i have the booster braket and the clutch master... NOW.. If i want to get rid of abs, do i really need new non abs booster braket, booster, and MC...
im just hoping i can change the MC and keep the rest of the ABS parts...


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

ok so im probably going to start on my swap this week....heres wut i have and wut i wanna do 

swap canidate: 
91 gti 2L 16v no motor or trans in it...so that saves me some work..haha 

donor car: 
92 slc corrado 

now im not worried about upgrading the the brakes ect...so i want to keep as much of the car mk2 as possible....so i was reading through the parts list and im alil comfused.....can u just use the stock mk2 brake master and booster or do i need to use the corrado one???


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

MKII booster will work and master cylinder will work. you need either a later MKII fluid reservoir or a MKIII non ABS reservoir IF you plan on using a hydro clutch. the said reservoir has the nipple on it for the hose than runs to the clutch master. and you will also need a corrado/B3 non ABS booster bracket to mount the clutch master (mounts between the firewall and brake booster) if you plan on doing the eurovan cable clutch, you do not need the reservoir with the nipple or this bracket 


i just picked up a new block and head for my car. its OBD2 and all my wiring, manifold, ect is OBD1. i am not using the OBD2 SAI BS. i know BFI and 42DD sell a SAI plug, but can i just plug the port with a freeze plug? im 99% my lower intake manfold is not tapped for the bolt that holds the SAI BS to it


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

as for cluster options....is the cluster harness separate on the corrado and mk2? if so can i just swap out the corrado cluster harness for the mk2 harness and everything work? or will the mk2 harness plug into the corrado cluster? the car im swapping is a 91 2L 16v gti fyi


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

*86 mk2 jetta*

ok.... so I've been reading along, and gotten my bentley and done my swap, mechanically all is well, car has been re-wired. 

I'm running a 93 corrado 78k vr6. Have converted engine to obd2 (no air pump, have changed dizzy to coilpack/associated sensors). 

Have installed mk3 dash 97 jetta glx, with 97 glx wiring engine harness, dash harness, I am running 91 jetta ce2 headlight/tailight harnesses. 

I am using the 259 ecm that runs obd2 vr6's, my check engine light is on all lights work on car, etc. (There is no interior in the car I'm currently repainting it) 

Problem.... When I turn the ignition switch to crank the engine it does not crank the motor (I can hear the relay clicking) but no crank. So next up, I check voltage at my red/black wire I have 12v with key in start.... ok, so now I check to see if starter is bad, I connect a wire from B+ on battery to starter terminal and engine cranks... But not with the key???? 

Engine will not start... because I don't seem to have any spark. I have checked voltages at the 1/5 terminals on the coil pack and I have 12v... 

My fuel pumps prime when the engine is being cranked so I know the ecm is making ground. 

My terminal strip on the rear of the head is good, I cleaned contacts and re-crimped my ground wires. 

Battery negative cable runs from battery to post on frame rail behind battery to transmission/engine block bolt on the front upper bellhousing bolt. I have a good ground here, I cleaned the connection. 

My fuseblock ground is good and my injectors have 12v... The blue/red wire is getting 12v.... 

*What the he!! am I missing?? It's gotta be simple. * 

I am not using the factory alarm and have fused the red/black and red wire with a 30amp fuse. 

What colors are the clutch interlock and what are they connected to? Also what about the seatbelt, does it have to be plugged in?? Because the interior is out of the car..... 
:sly: 

Are crank position sensors different for obd1 cars and obd2 cars??? Reading the bentley at 2am is making me:snore:snore:snore 


Any help is greatly appreciated!!!! THX:bow


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

I dont remember if its in this thread or another one ive seen. Ive looked over so many threads seeing what all I needed for this swap. Right now Im trying to attach the motor to the motorstand and ive seen it attach by where the rear motor mount goes instead of attaching it where the timing chains are. Does anyone know the page this picture is on or what THREAD it was posted in if youve seen it as well. I appreciate the help. 

Im trying to mount it up like this so that i can have access to the chains at the same time so i can change them out


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

I tried to search, but it turned up with nothing. What needs to be done to a 1992 crx clutch cable to work with my 02a? I dont feel like paying $120+ for a replacement from vw


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

thanks stevo !! 

here's a little problem i ran into while working on the car. I installed the subframe, everything lines up perfect no problems. BUT the rear 17mm ( well they all are) bolts won't screw in all the way, It feels like there's a nut on the other side that is turning while i turn the bolt, is that possible ?? what type of thread is that?? has anybody had this problem? am i gonna have to retap the thread?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

the ones that go through the control arms? 

they have captive nuts inside, which can (and usually do) break off. you have to cut a hole in the floor boards to access them. one of mine wouldnt completely tighten as the threads inside the captive nut were destroyed. luckily i was able to tap the captive nut to the next size up SAE thread


----------



## VW92VR6 (May 7, 2010)

Ok to start off I have a 92 swaped VR. The swap has been done for about a year now. On to the problem. the car runs great other then the problem below. 
The car starts great when when cold, but it some times takes a little longer to start when cold. When its been driven it doesnt want to start it just cranks and cranks. But it only does this sometimes. But after a few minutes the car starts and runs great. I've tried two different coil packs 
Heres a list of parts that I changed 
New crank sensor 
New cam sensor 
New fuel filter 
Fuel pump relay 
New plugs and wires 
A3 tank and pump (50,000 on pump) 
New coolant temp sensor


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

not to be a dick, but have you checked and cleaned all the power and ground cables? these cars are very finicky with these


----------



## 4drgl (Jun 6, 2008)

Nevermind the above post... I had crossed up my knock sensor/crank sensor wiring... Fired up immediately after I found the problem.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

A while back I put this FAQ into a pdf and posted it. Some pictures made it into the pdf and some didn't. Since the forum change it's very difficult to search so a lot of value has essentially been lost. The old link expired, here's a new one. Hope this helps. If the link doesn't work let me know and I'll try something else. This is the FAQ up to November 2009.
http://www.4shared.com/document/rBwpWeWh/a2vr6_FAQ.html


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

First i would like to say, after tonnes of reading and questions and answers , I have my car running and it sounds great, starts up perfect...basically just working the bugs out, minor leaks and etc. I will put some pics up when im completely done and the mk2 vr is on the road. A special thanks to bonesaw in paticular but to everyone who has contributed to this thread it is packed with extremely useful information. 

may seem like a dumb question but do you need two horns? when i gutted all the mk2 wiring i had two horns? 
also....the hose that goes from the power steering resivior to the pump on the motor, does this have to be a hyrdraulic hose? what PSI does it need to handle?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

there is a high pitch and a low pitch horn. you do not need both. you can run just one.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

i wired a tach in my buddy's diesel rabbit for him today and it gave me an idea for the guys running the stock instrument cluster. if you use the W output on the alternator like i did to get a tach signal for the diesel it should without a doubt work for the VR6 too. anyone try this?


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

Speaking of clusters, has anybody tried the resistor thing, see link. It seems too easy to actually work.
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98913


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

kilgoresgti said:


> Speaking of clusters, has anybody tried the resistor thing, see link. It seems too easy to actually work.
> http://www.clubgti.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98913


i did, had some luck but couldnt get completely accurate. i tried with CE2 7K tach, CE2 8K tach, made an adapter to go from a CE2 to CE1 cluster and tried the 7K tach and the 8K tach again and only had luck with the CE1 8k. i used a 160MPH motometer cluster from an 88 scirocco 16V.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

I have a B4 cluster in my mk2, what do i need to do to get the MFA to function, im aware i need the stalks with the button, what else is involved?


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

just swapped a '93 passat VR into my '90 G60 corrado.

everything's all bolted up. a couple of questions and issues:

using the following two links:

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

from the first link on mk2vr6.com: 
"the last is the vechile speed sensor that goes in slot W1 if this wire is not hooked up your car will not rev properly now you can cut off the safety clip and just stick in the plug."

cut off the safety clip and stick in the plug in W1? i already have a big green plug in slot W. do i need to take the wire out of the single VSS blue plug and then take the wire out of the W plug, and stick in the new VSS wire? CE2 link says W1 should be the spoiler control module. i don't wanna lose that.

i went to crank it over to see what would happen. i throw the key in and turn it to 'on', and don't get any dummy lights.. gas gauge doesn't move, no oil pressure warning.. clock is working, mileage is working, high beam light comes on, cluster lights light up with the headlight switch. 
i can hear the fuel pump buzzing though. turned the key to 'start', but nothing - lights don't even dim. i can't seem to find any alarm wires that i have to bypass - anybody have any ideas?

thanks.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

2nice - 

you need the MFA stalk, harness V - MFA switch wiring harness ( MFA stalk to fuseblock ), and outside ambient air temp sensor, oil temp sensor (should already be on the oil filter flange though). everything else is already built into the ECU

hombolt -

re-pin W/01 with the pin end from the single plug. do you have D/08 jumped to E/02?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ya thats what i was thinking, i have everything from the engine harness hooked up, so i need to find a MFA stalk and the wiring and im good to go? mk2 or mk3 will work?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

MKII and B3 have the MKII style. a MKIII and a B4 have the MKIII style. either will work.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

steveo27 said:


> re-pin W/01 with the pin end from the single plug. do you have D/08 jumped to E/02?


thanks steveo; just re-pin'd the VSS. Definitely haven't jumped d8&e2 yet, but i will tomorrow.


----------



## amstad (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, getting closer and a couple of questions now that my eyes are crossed from reading.

1) What is the best fit for Radiator, condensor and fans into my 90 Coupe? Want this to be totaly bolt in if possible. (yes are using A/C)
2) Swaping in OBD2 from 96GTI - Will my wiring inside be all plug in or will I have some special connections to consider?

Thank you,


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

Anybody have issues with trying to get control arms off their swap. I have tried pulling the bolt all the way out yet, but it looks like the oil pan will stop it. It looks like I have to pull the pan or drop the frame to swap out the control arm. :what:


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

kilgoresgti said:


> Anybody have issues with trying to get control arms off their swap. I have tried pulling the bolt all the way out yet, but it looks like the oil pan will stop it. It looks like I have to pull the pan or drop the frame to swap out the control arm. :what:


undo the rear motor mount and jack the engine up and out of the way.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

ok, cluster is working all legit... 

i must be reading this wiring diagram wrong/got confused somewhere along the way, though...

when i removed the VR6 harness from the passat, i had to cut one wire; from F/01 (red/green stripe). at the same time, i had to cut one wire in the corrado when i removed the G60 harness, but unfortunately, i didn't pay attention as to what pin it was going to. it's solid red and traces back to Y/04. i just dug out the G60 harness, and this wire used to go to an extra black plug that was clipped onto the top of the fusebox.

i (perhaps incorrectly?) spliced them together once i had the harness back in, since those were the only wires i cut when i removed the harnesses.

i know i'm missing something. 

i have this wire from the VR harness (stolen pic, sorry):










i thought i was reading the diagram correctly, but i guess not. i de-pinned and placed this red/black stripe wire into H1/01 (which is also red/black stripe). as soon as i connected the battery, the starter started cranking. 

anyway, probably a good idea that i stop and ask the experts before i burn the car to the ground.

EDIT: nevermind, got it. red/black tracer from the harness went to F1/01. fired right up. thanks.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

serously no one in here has tried using the tach output on the alternator?????


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> serously no one in here has tried using the tach output on the alternator?????


You can use the W-Terminal from the alternator and if there isn't one you can solder it in about 20 mins
just solder a wire to one of the stator leads before it goes to the diodes.
But again you either use:
- Diesel cluster to read the RPM from the W terminal (Diesel tach is 6k rpm only and it is a bit of because of the different A2 and A3 alternator pulley size) 
- or convert the gas tacho to accept the signal from W terminal (this is quite a lot of precise soldering and not 100% accurat in high rpm) 
- or use the Universal Diesel Alternator Tachometer Interface to show the correct rpm on the gas cluster (as far as I know this works fine but it's $65 extra ... anyway cheeper than the VR6 -> A2 converter)

I have went through 2nd option when I've swaped A3 1.9TD into my 1.8i A2, but my gas tach was hitting 6k :screwy: (impossible) so decided to switch to 1st option. My tach shows now about 100rpm more then it should be but no issues and diesel tach.

BTW. I will be SWAPing ODB1 VR6 into A2 next month and I'm working on a small not expensive solution (let's say 4th option). Prototype has not been build yet but as far as I know it should work.
I will let you know about the results.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

Apsik said:


> You can use the W-Terminal from the alternator and if there isn't one you can solder it in about 20 mins
> just solder a wire to one of the stator leads before it goes to the diodes.
> But again you either use:
> - Diesel cluster to read the RPM from the W terminal (Diesel tach is 6k rpm only and it is a bit of because of the different A2 and A3 alternator pulley size)
> ...



thanks man thats some great information, what all is involved in making the gas tach read the output of the W terminal? im sure you have to add resistors and such to the board on the tach itself. you have anymore info on that?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

don't wanna be rude and i have read the whole thread

i had the car running on obd1 with turbo on 5psi and it was good, went to swap to obd2 and now it won't crank. i put the 30 amp in the black with red and red black. yellow with red blue in z1 there are 2 fat grounds to go in the back of panel and 2 powers that go in as well

the ground i connected came from the ecu harness, the other one was the origional body ground.

im not sure why it won't crank. this time around there is no red with yellow, and there is no single red with black "for starter" that goes into the seatbelt setup


----------



## DubbinGLI (Aug 4, 2007)

*auto harness*

How will an auto harness work for it being a manual swap. Do wires have to be jumped or anything?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

autos work the same i believe, the auto trans has it's own harnesss


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

i have a mk2 vr6t that is obd1 but i want to switch it to obd2 cause i have a c2 chip, c2 maf housing, 440's, and wideband setup for the obd2 setup

the obd2 harness is HUGE with a rad fan controller and headlight harness. so i cut it apart and took those components out and i have these 4 wires left over. maybe somebody who is bored can help me check em out.

i also took the alarm system out of the harness, will the ecu still work? how do i bypass it if it doesn't

my harness now, un taped 









2 wires that go into the ecu harness "green and blue with red tracer" these went to the old fan stuff. crank sensor wires are fully intact









this is the harness they go into










i have this single one left what's it's purpose









then there are these 2 that go into the engine harness twistie connector "red with black, brown with red" i think this is aux waterpump and a temp sensor yellow connector










this is the harness they go in










i don't have a bently handy right at the moment, please help me out.

change my mk2 vr6t from 5psi to 18. i would like to turn it up. c2 tune is just a wiring swap away


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

*Hey Moderator*

Hey Moderator,

Could someone go back and reorganize the first page with the info found in the following 129 pages. I think if situations or scenarios were more clearer, there would not be so many questions (well maybe lol). 

Like maybe set it up as scenarios:
"If you have a 89 Jetta and a 1997 Jetta GLX as a donor car..."

Or maybe someone could make a chart so you could run your finger down the column to see what works all the way to the wiring. And it could be a printout so I could sit it on my workbench as I do my swap. 

I would volunteer to do it but I am one of the ones asking questions and reading through all these pages to see how to do different things. 

There are people depending on good info from this section so this should be one of the most important sections to organize.

These are only suggestions to help not hinder.

I like this section, but a Bently manual might be easier to get through and find information. 

Thanks for the two minutes.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

is this all i need for MFA or is there more to the wiring?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> thanks man thats some great information, what all is involved in making the gas tach read the output of the W terminal? im sure you have to add resistors and such to the board on the tach itself. you have anymore info on that?


I hope this will help
http://rapidshare.com/files/391166969/Gas_TachoRevcounter_Conversion.pdf


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

16V VW said:


> 2 wires that go into the ecu harness "green and blue with red tracer" these went to the old fan stuff. crank sensor wires are fully intact
> this is the harness they go into


Pull the cover off the plug and tell us what pins the wires are.



16V VW said:


> i have this single one left what's it's purpose


goes to the cluster, may be on its own connector if the cluster wiring is from a passat/corrado



16V VW said:


> then there are these 2 that go into the engine harness twistie connector "red with black, brown with red" i think this is aux waterpump and a temp sensor yellow connector
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goes to a large white plug that crosses over to the headlight harness at the fuseblock


----------



## OGSDUB (Jan 29, 2007)

OK I'm also sure this was asked or talked about in the past 129 pages. I'm pretty much all set on my swap 98 GTI VR into a 92 GTI. So I'm one of the "uncool guys" and I wanna run power steering in the car. I just don't know what bottle to use and where to locate it. I have a bottle out of a 96 Passat you know the skinny tall ones. Yea that's has no mounting to it and don't think that is gonna be a opt. I also that the OG bottle the square one with the mounting bracket. I think this one will work the best since it has the metal mount that's on it. Well here is my problem I need it closer to the rad support so it will clear the rad. hoses and stay out of the batterys way. I have no prob with drilling some holes into the frame rails but I'm running into the bumper brackets. I guess I could mock up where I would like it to be and drill the 4 holes into the frame rail and then into the bracket also. I'm not really feeling this though since I wouldn't want to take the bottle off everytime I had to take the bumper off. Any other ideas or locations on the bottle or types of bottle without running hoses all around the eng. bay? Feel free to PM me if you like or otherwise post up on here and I can keep checking back. :beer::beer:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*MFA wiring*

2NICE4RICE

you will need the MFA harness that plugs into your fuse panel and the stalks


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

2nice, as i stated before, you need harness V as well. it runs from the fuseblock to the plug on the MFA stalk


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

got my C started. badass. funny little issue... since i jumped D/08 and E/02, idiot lights and everything work, but the cluster lights and dash lights (that come on with my headlight switch) no longer work...

any ideas?

i was reading through http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html again, and it looks like i might have to jump U2/01 to E/02 as well?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

corrado ps bottle and hose will work.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

went to bolt up my g60 radiator today... am i retarded? there's no way it bolts up using the stock coolant hoses.. the top radiator flange is pointing towards the passenger side of the bay, and the VR upper hose is molded to point towards the front of the car... the first page of this FAQ says you can use a VR or G60 corrado radiator... do people just cut the hose?










if i have to get a new radiator, what will work? i have a g60 front lower core support on there right now, as well as a passat VR lower core support laying around. the FAQ says the passat VR lower support will work with a mk3 radiator with 'modifications'. what does that include?

edit: nevermind. looks like i need corrado VR hoses. stupid passats.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

I have corrado vr hoses and a corrado vr rad. I had to cut a little less than an inch off the hose where it met the rad due to the angle of it.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

ok guys... quick question... i finally found a good deal on a b3 16v pedal cluster to replace my mk3 glx one.. now on the first page it states only passat vr6... is there any differences between the b3 vr6 and 16v ??


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

ok so i got the mfa harness...im assuming its the same thing to get cruise control?
i got that harness as well

now my issue is, i got the 288mm rotors and pads...just realized my calipers are for the 280mm...

to make this work im hoping all i need is new calipers, carriers? is there anything else?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

for crusie, you need.

-cruise stalk
-vac diaphragm
-cruise computer/brain
-vac pump
-vac hoses & T fittings
-vac vent valves for brake and clutch
-harness

im in the process of installing MKIII cruise control into my car, ive got everything done but the harness (need to finish building it)


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

I just did the same swap and the cars running and driving, i have the same problem with the cluster. I found if you use your old wiring harness for the new cluster everything works except for the flasher lights one of mine kinda stays on a little and only blinks on the right side, The speedo doesnt work either. I have 2 wires im not sure where they go idk if you have figured yours out yet but if u do lemme know. heres a pic of the wires


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

i just got my new calipers in, they are the ones for the mk3 288mm rotors. 
they dont seem to use bolts on the slider part, like where the caliper goes into the carrier? 
is this unusual, everywhere i have searched seems like there are supposed to be bolts but these honestly dont look like they can..


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

i think i have figured it out, they dont really use bolts like most calipers do, they are basically like a dowel bolt.. 

the front flex hoses seem to be a different thread? are all calipers have the same thread or are there different threads throughtout models/years


----------



## VW92VR6 (May 7, 2010)

does anyone have a wiring diagram for a OBD1 scan port?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

if anyone needs a 16v radiator support i got one for ya... PM me 



this piece is the best combo to use with a mk3 radiator, the tow hooks need to be cut off and 1 hole needs to be drilled and the radiator from mk3 will bolt right up. 

i'm in CT so if your doing a swap and need this def can hook you up, it's laying outside my house and i live in a APT building I just don't have room for spare parts.. 


thanks


----------



## VW92VR6 (May 7, 2010)

If I run a passat cluster with a A3 fuel tank will my gas gauge read right?


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

HumboldtCorrado said:


> got my C started. badass. funny little issue... since i jumped D/08 and E/02, idiot lights and everything work, but the cluster lights and dash lights (that come on with my headlight switch) no longer work...
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> i was reading through http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html again, and it looks like i might have to jump U2/01 to E/02 as well?


 still have this issue... does anyone have any thoughts? everything is running and almost back together; just waiting for my upper radiator hose to get here. i'd like to have dash lights again. :banghead: 

thanks. :beer:


----------



## dubbreaker (Jan 12, 2004)

Just wondering what's the most out of a mk3 glx that can be used? Engine, trans, sub frame, power steering, a/c, hvac, cluster and fuse box, sure simple enough. 
What about the airbags, abs, cruze, alarm, keyless entry,and power window reg's. My mk2's an 88 so the ce2 stuff has to go in anyway. I would like to use some of these things, whats been done?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you can run everything you mentioned minus the window regulators. 

full dash, seats, rear beam, and suspension


----------



## dubbreaker (Jan 12, 2004)

That's good to know. I plan on using the interior harness out of the glx on my gt for the power window stuff anyway, run the window regs with doorcards and matching seats. How hard is it to adapt the hood, trunk, and door switches? I'm hoping I have carrat door actuators and the mk3 vac and remote trunk release will will all work with the alarm.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

anyone know of what upper rad hoses are compatible with an obd2 vr6 and a passat rad? im really not looking to drop $150 on a new upper rad hose...god DAMN!:banghead:


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

Crubb3d Rymz said:


> anyone know of what upper rad hoses are compatible with an obd2 vr6 and a passat rad? im really not looking to drop $150 on a new upper rad hose...god DAMN!:banghead:


 just went through some weird stuff myself... i have a '93 VR from a passat in my '90 Corrado. G60 radiator. hoses weren't even close. the inlet for the passat radiator points straight back towards the rear of the car, all the other radiators angle towards the passenger side. with the G60 radiator, and the passat VR hose wasn't going to work, so i just picked up a corrado VR hose from the classifieds. if you're using the passat radiator, you might *have* to get a passat hose? (or rig something up using the billet Y-pipe from gruven parts)


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

HumboldtCorrado said:


> still have this issue... does anyone have any thoughts? everything is running and almost back together; just waiting for my upper radiator hose to get here. i'd like to have dash lights again. :banghead:
> 
> thanks. :beer:


 got some time after work today to mess around with this again... played around, and noticed that the turn signal indicators aren't illuminating either. turn signals are working though... 

CE2 diagram is showing that U2/01 goes to E/02 in the fusebox, but E/02 was empty, and I had to jump D/08 to E/02 to get the cluster indicator lights (seatbelt, oil pressure, coolant warning, etc) to light up.. if i un-jump D/08 and E/02, i'll still have the problem of that stuff not working, even if my cluster and dash lights work again... 

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

are auto and 5 speed ECUs compatible? local wrecker just got in a complete OBD2 auto B4. im gonna pull all the OBD2 stuff off of it for my car, just wondering if the ECUs are the same?


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

steveo27 said:


> are auto and 5 speed ECUs compatible? local wrecker just got in a complete OBD2 auto B4. im gonna pull all the OBD2 stuff off of it for my car, just wondering if the ECUs are the same?


 answered ya question in the burgh thread but yeah, the only difference is the coding. the auto's coding is 00001 and the manual is 00000, this can be changed with vag com. what the ECU does when its coded as an automatic in a manual car it throws a money light and complains about not seening the auto brain box. a manual car will run fine with auto coding, the other way i have never tried it. oh and you need you get your ECU's login code to recode the ECU. i have access to that.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey bonesaw!!! Quick question... 

I can post pics tonight to show but I have a 95 passat harness in my 90 jetta and I'm still Gavin problems getin my fans to kick on.. I read lik 80 pages and would lik a more postive answer.. I hear u gota jump the secondary pimp an that allow the fans to work.. Correct? If so I have the little jumper boxes for it I just don't kno which wires to jump.. (If anyone has pic please help me and post them) 

I also don't have any action on my mk3 cluster.. And I kno jump d8 to e 2 but the connecter e 2 dosnt even have a wire goin into it! Does this mean I just have to hook up a connecter inside the en of the connecter and then it will work properly?! 

And finaly I am have a rough idle.. It's basically a brand new engine.. I have autotech 262's and I changed out the isv and still idles bad any ideas? 

Any answers are greatly apprecaited.. I'm tryin to get it road worthy by this Saturday because of a upcoming show so any help again is appreciated thanks!


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Callin on the hater or bonesaw or anyone... Need to find out what's goin on with this wiring problem!!


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

jettagli_guy said:


> I also don't have any action on my mk3 cluster.. And I kno jump d8 to e 2 but the connecter e 2 dosnt even have a wire goin into it! Does this mean I just have to hook up a connecter inside the en of the connecter and then it will work properly?!


 i had the same problem. d8 nor e2 had a wire going to it. i made a wire using two ends that i stole from another harness and inserted them to make the jumper. it worked great, but now i don't have any cluster or dash lights (the ones that come on when you turn on the headlight switch). i'm still trying to figure that out, and it's pissing me off. i'm going to de-pin the jumper tonight after work to see if the dash lights work again, and go from there. 



jettagli_guy said:


> And finaly I am have a rough idle.. It's basically a brand new engine.. I have autotech 262's and I changed out the isv and still idles bad any ideas?


 i had some DRC 268's that i threw in my last VR, and have helped a friend throw a couple of different 268 grinds in his rides... the idle never seemed 'rough'. do you have a cam chip in it? even without the chip it's not super bad. are you sure you didn't mess up on the timing?


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Made a jumper and it didn't do nothin... And for the fans that's a lost cause.. Idk what to do there... And I'm most positive the timing was done correctly


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

jump fan switch, if fan comes on fan switch is bad. if still no check power at red wire. check power at fan module. 

you need to put wires in e2 to d8. either get wire repair kit from dealer. or cut up old connectors to get pins. 

idle,check for vac leaks. will not be perfect with 262s. 

if these forums didnt suck so much balls id be on here more.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

u need to use mk3 cluster with mk3 tank for it to work properly


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

HumboldtCorrado said:


> got some time after work today to mess around with this again... played around, and noticed that the turn signal indicators aren't illuminating either. turn signals are working though...
> CE2 diagram is showing that U2/01 goes to E/02 in the fusebox, but E/02 was empty, and I had to jump D/08 to E/02 to get the cluster indicator lights (seatbelt, oil pressure, coolant warning, etc) to light up.. if i un-jump D/08 and E/02, i'll still have the problem of that stuff not working, even if my cluster and dash lights work again...


 just in case anybody is searching through this thread for some info... i just got done messing around, and figured out that D/08 to E/02 wasn't the correct jump for my setup; i needed to jump D/11 to E/02. works perfectly. now i just need to figure out the turn signal indicator wiring and i'm DONE with my swap!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

D8 and D11 are exactly the same except D11 is fused by fuse 14 and D8 is not fused. Factory uses D8. But what do i know.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

it's all good, i appreciate your help, Bonesaw. maybe there's some funky stuff on my car; the colors for the turn signal indicator light wires were off too. i blame passats.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

i have pics!! it may be hard to tell colors and whatnot but these are the wires that r hanging out... there r a few more but i couldnt get a good pic... and thanks for the advice everyone!!! 

mega pics!! 


























thanks... i tryed and jump d8 to e2 nothin.. also tryed e1 to d 11 nothin..... i was told that the cluster worked fine prior to installment...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

nothing there is stopping your cluster from working. connect green to fuse panel. connect the blue/whites together. fix that stipped frayed wire. brown conenctor is obd2 port. black 2 pin is for turns on clsuter. blue 2 pin is aux water pump. rest not needed.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

So the blue and white just cut the ends and wire together? Also do u kno speficaly where thatgreen connector goes inthe fuse block? I've looked multiple times for a spot and obviously I'm just blind and can't find it lol.. And the two, two pin ones do they go to one of them little jumper box things that come with the fuse block or is there a spefic place for them? 

Thanks again! Ur a swap goddd haha


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

got a couple timing chain questions. i have an OBD1 dual chain engine and the upper metal tensioner guide has the plastic worn off. i replaced the lower guide as it was cracked in half when i swapped the car, put a new tensioner bolt in, but didnt replace the metal one as i didnt know until recently it was supposed to have a piece of plastic on it. my car has jumped the front cam timing twice now. first time i thought it was the tensioner and replaced it but its been about a month and it did it again. what im curious of is if the single chain tensioner will work with the dual chains, is it absolutely necessary to change the gears when going single chain? i kinda figure if i change the upper tensioner rail to a plastic one in going to have to get a new tensioner bolt as well cuz mine has the oil squirter in the front of it. anyone look into this sort of mix and match of parts?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

they normally plug into a junction block. you could splice them though.
green conenctor is W
the two pins one goes from cluster to harness to headlights
the other 2 pin from engine harness to fan harness

as for chains
use late style plastic upper tensioner and late style tensioner bolt. can use with single or dual chains.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> as for chains
> use late style plastic upper tensioner and late style tensioner bolt. can use with single or dual chains.


thanks man, i didnt have both to sit and compare. im gonna run the later style tensioner and tensioner bolt. the older metal one seems like scrap. nothing but problems. now i gotta try and sell an almost brand new older tensioner bolt, i put 300 miles on it.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

great info!


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

on my odb 2 vr6 swap when i put down my hand brake it shut down my clusters electronics. I have been trying to found out why all day. Can anyone help me out


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

my coolant light is blinking (starts about 5 seconds after i start the car). to the best of my recollection, it was fine before, when the cluster/VR were in the passat i used as a donor.

i've jumped the plug, and it blinks anyway. i talked to a buddy of mine, and he says he had the same issue after his swap, and he just ignores it. 

everything else seems to be cool. any ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

you might need to move c6 to c8 if your swap came from a corrado. check your cap.

handbrake issue, you prob have a short to ground.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

yep, it was c6 to c8. thanks.


----------



## hares1370 (Sep 27, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> you might need to move c6 to c8 if your swap came from a corrado. check your cap.
> 
> handbrake issue, you prob have a short to ground.


yeah i have been trying to find the short i even redid the wiring from the fuse block. will an bad ignition switch cause this problem cause i have to push up on it to start the car.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

anyone have a pin out of a OBD1 dizzy igniton coil, Hall/CPS sensor, MAF? i have an online B3/B4 bentley, but it doesnt cover dizzy stuff.

im in the process of converting to OBD1 coilpack from OBD1 dizzy. i plan on reusing my current dizzy harness since its already extended and hidden. everything is the same minus the coilpack, MAF, and CPS on a coilpack motor. i plan on re-pinning my existing harness.

my MKIII bentley helped me sort out all the coilpack stuff, but i need to double check the dizzy pinout for these things 

MAF - coilpack MAF has 4 pins, where the dizzy MAF has 5

Coilpack - coilpack has 5 wires, where the dizzy has 3. i got this figured out for the most part, but i wanna double check.

CPS - both are 3 wires, i just need to verify they are correct as well.


and one other thing, can i 5 pin MAF be used in place of a 4 pin. or are the different?


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

vr6 turbo mk2

just for fun.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*potentially stupid question*

I'm putting a 12v obd1 into a 92 gti and using a mk3 harness. I have these 4 thick black wires with ring terminal ends near the wire that goes to the washer motor, where do these 4 black wires go? my guess is that they go to the battery ground.

I can take a picture if that will help.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

battery terminal.


anyone wanna do me a huge favor and scan a few pages out of either a B3 or Corrado bentley? i have a B4 bentley and a MKIII bentley, but they do not help me out. 

i need all of this from a 92 corrado or B3 that has a dizzy motor

- ECU pinout J220
- hall sensor G40
- ignition coil N152
- MAF G70

i need to know where the wires from each trace to. 

IE. sensor pin # --> T42/## --> T68/##

i need all of this to compare to the wiring diagrams of a 95 coilpack car for my conversion


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm tired and feeling dumber than normal. These go to the positive bat terminal?


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

does anyone know if the under side of the front motor mount are the same on a vr6 passat and a mk3 vr?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

they should be.

if anyone is interested. i have 4 or 5 pages of notes comparing pin-outs between OBD1 dizzy and coilpack sensors, plugs and ECU. 

im in the process of swapping my car to coilpack from dizzy, but utilizing a dizzy harness. 

i can post up everything i came across if interested


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*Jumper wires*

Hey is there any chance someone would be willing to give me the numbers of the wires that need to be jumped in the fuse box inorder to make everything work


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

if ur referring to gettin the clutster to work...i used the mk3 cluster and harness....and u need a jumper wire from D8 to E2...after i installed the mk3 cluster i robbed 2 wires and took the pins out of the old mk2 plugs and put em in to the slots i listed


if ur talking about splicing stuff to make the car start....the only one i spliced in was the red/black wire from the engine harness that goes from the starter...that needed spliced into the red/black wire that comes from the ignition switch...i used a obd1 corrado harness but im sure they have the same main wire for the starter


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

bsA41.8T said:


> if ur referring to gettin the clutster to work...i used the mk3 cluster and harness....and u need a jumper wire from D8 to E3...


If you aren't 100% sure on what you are talking about, please refrain from posting. The Correct jump is: 

E2 to D8

This thread is chock full of misinformation thanks to people like you...


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

sorry...i knew it as that...i got mixed wen i did it....its fixed now


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

D/08 to E/02

obd1 - 30-30B


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

engai69 said:


> Hey Moderator,
> 
> Could someone go back and reorganize the first page with the info found in the following 129 pages. I think if situations or scenarios were more clearer, there would not be so many questions (well maybe lol).
> 
> ...



Hey Bonesaw and Steveo, 
just an idea. Maybe someone could put together a page or talk to the moderators about organizing this information so we know where to find it. I saw that Bonesaw made a statement about answering the same questions over and over last year, but I know I don't have a lot of time to sit and read through everything to find the answer. I believe Bonesaw seemed like he was was a little  at me when I sent him a question that probably a hundred people asked already.

I know I need help on some things but I don't have the time like others do. I will help with this project if it means a easier way to find what you need quickly. If we can organize the first page again because of some new info, maybe people will not ask over and over again. All the DIY's that are not working because of the old site going down and new ones that are up now that are extremely helpful. 

How about a web site devoted to this by you two and developed by me. Just something simple then link it back on here for everybody.

I sent an PM to the Moderator listed but he said that he doesn't work on this anymore.

Let me know.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

ive tried recompiling a list but people still dont listen. This website blows so much i dont even bother anymore.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

If everyone in here is doing a swap then they can't be that lazy...

Just print this article off, read through it, highlight the parts you need.

write down what people have done and what will work and wont work.

do your due diligence (spelling may be off on that)

the first few pages tell you what will work and wont work, after that the pages that follow gives you a good run down www.mk2vr6.com is a good site DEVOTED just to this, its good when its up and running.

if you cant print this off or take the time to read through and see what you need and what works then it might be better for you to PAY someone else to do your swap.

Bonesaw your are correct this site is becoming rarther lame, the best portion for me now is the classifieds.


guys it really just comes down to everyone actually reading the post and printing off and figureing it out. a post for odds and ends type of plugs and what not is something that will always be posted, but the main components have been talked about NUMEROUS times.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> ive tried recompiling a list but people still dont listen. This website blows so much i dont even bother anymore.


 
Hey man, I'm listening and if you need help, I'm there. I just really don't have a lot of time just to search through random post not knowing where I might find the info I need. Yes this site is getting lame and I do not know who the moderator is. This section needs to be organized.

I would like to help others too, not just me.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

like ive said before ALL the answers are in here. there are NO new questions. Click the print thread button and use the ctrl + F to find what you are looking for. Or print out at work and read while taking a dump.


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Noob perspective*

As a noob I know I ask questions that have been asked. I do searches for the answers and sometimes find somebody asking a question that's closely related to the information that I need but not quite. Also, and I mean no disrespect as the information that's provided here is extraordinarily helpful, sometime the response is vague or not specific. This is mostly because it's written and intent is difficult to determine. Mostly, in my opinion, the question is not written clearly enough to get the exact right answer. For example, I asked about the black wires above, I've never seen an installed mk3 Vr6, I'm pretty sure the wires go to the positive on the batt or to ground somewhere, so for SteveO to reply "battery terminal", while appreciated, does not answer my question. I believe most people are looking for clarification on something that just doesn't look right to them, at least in my case, so the ability to ask a follow up question as enormously helpful.

I agree about the d2 e8 thing. It's clear, it's written on every other page, there should be no questions about that.

Just my 2 cents. Again, just giving my perspective, the help I've received from you guys get me over stopping points that I wouldn't be able to get through otherwise.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

kilgoresgti said:


> As a noob I know I ask questions that have been asked. I do searches for the answers and sometimes find somebody asking a question that's closely related to the information that I need but not quite. Also, and I mean no disrespect as the information that's provided here is extraordinarily helpful, sometime the response is vague or not specific. This is mostly because it's written and intent is difficult to determine. Mostly, in my opinion, the question is not written clearly enough to get the exact right answer. For example, I asked about the black wires above, I've never seen an installed mk3 Vr6, I'm pretty sure the wires go to the positive on the batt or to ground somewhere, so for SteveO to reply "battery terminal", while appreciated, does not answer my question. I believe most people are looking for clarification on something that just doesn't look right to them, at least in my case, so the ability to ask a follow up question as enormously helpful.
> 
> I agree about the d2 e8 thing. It's clear, it's written on every other page, there should be no questions about that.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Again, just giving my perspective, the help I've received from you guys get me over stopping points that I wouldn't be able to get through otherwise.




I agree kilgoresgti. Thank you Bonesaw and Steveo for all the help. I was just trying to help out the nooby (rhymes with booby) crowd by trying to organize this section so when everybody in this section takes a dump, they would have something organized to read. lol


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

I do have a brakes question. I changed my brakes to MK3 rear beam with discs.

1. Can I use the MK2 hard lines that are already there to connect to the proportion valve, then from the proportion valve, run a hard line across the beam to the other side and connect it to the passenger side brakes?

Basically 4 lines into the proportion valve, then 2 lines out to the brakes (one to each side).

2. Does anyone know where I can get a reservoir with the nipple? This is for the non abs setup.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

call 1800vwparts to get the reservoir


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

engai69 said:


> 2. Does anyone know where I can get a reservoir with the nipple? This is for the non abs setup.


Any junkyard with a 2.0L mk3 golf or jetta will have one, 90% of those cars didn't have abs brakes. A bunch of online vendors sell them, you can find them in the vortex classifieds, you can find them on ebay. I understand there are alot of new users on this site but search please! 

Time to be a hypocrite, rant and add more useless stuff to this thread, you can thank the bottle of johnny walker sitting next to me for it.

This thread has way too much misinformation and bad advice in it, I wish it could be edited, reposted with the correct info and locked for good. Everything has been covered thousands of times in the past 6 years this thread has been in existence for. I realize the search feature on the new vortex is the suck but go page by page thru this thread or print it out or something and read it on the subway or while releasing the krakken back to sea or getting a bj or something. There is enough info to hold a blind man with no thumbs hands thru a vr6 swap in this faq. VR6 swaps have been around for a good 15+ years now, nothing has changed or will change with the basics of the swap. Between this faq and dean futrells old vr6 writeup with pictures it should really be cut and dry at this point, oh yeah mk2vr6.com has some good photo help and faqs too, plus the brits are always good for a laugh.

I really give steveo27 and bonesaw credit for having the patience to even post in the faq anymore. I don't know steve personally but that guy has helped more people in the mk2 forums than I can count sober, one of the few people in this scene still trying to kick knowledge and keep things positive. I've known bonesaw almost 20 years, he's done more of these in the past 6 years than big name vw tuner shops have done. He was doing them back when kids where drinking bleach and finger banging or whatever the kids used to do. If he replies back to you, take the advice, say thank you and continue on with turning your wrench, not everyone is nice enough to keep repeating the same information for years and years.

After 8 years on this site, I've come to the conclusion that it is horrible. The vw scene and its patrons have really went downhill in the past 5 years. I see more and more kids into these cars now yet every year the shows and alot of the cars get worse and worse. This has been the weekend update. I'm Colin Quinn, that's my story and I'm sticking to it. Good night new york.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

guys.. what a bummer... i tried to start it today for the first time and to my surprise.. the motor doesn't crank ..lol... relay 109 is supposed to be in #3 for obdII as well ?? i wired everything to mk2vr6 thread specs.. im just missing that 109 realy... i have relay 32 from the GLX fuse box that was in that same spot..
i have a couple of loose wires in the fuse box that were not listed on that thread... i'll try to get pictures soon...
BUT... is it that relay 109(ecm) not making the motor crank...i can hear the TB aligning with the key in the ON position... i have power at the starter...etc

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPP.. i need somebody.. HELLLLPPP.. not just anybody... HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP:beer:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

obdII does not use a 109 relay in spot 3. Please remove that relay from there and try it again.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

typeSLone said:


> obdII does not use a 109 relay in spot 3. Please remove that relay from there and try it again.


thanks for your response typeSlone, but you didnt read my post correctly. I dont have relay 109... i have 32... anyways yesterday 15 mins after i posted here... i went through my wires again and i forgot to jump that green plug with red white stripes and it started right away.. first crank... but it's idleing really bad.. and misfires a little.. i think my coilpack is going bad...crap... 
also another problem i have is my mk3 clocks dont work at all... no clock, no lights, nothing... i have the mk3 harness from cluster to fuse box, jumped d8 to e2.. but i dot have the mfa harness that go to the stalks... is that why my clocks are not working at all ??.. do i have to change my stalks if i change to mk3 mfa harness ? 

thanks


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

dami_bmx said:


> thanks for your response typeSlone, but you didnt read my post correctly. I dont have relay 109... i have 32... anyways yesterday 15 mins after i posted here... i went through my wires again and i forgot to jump that green plug with red white stripes and it started right away.. first crank... but it's idleing really bad.. and misfires a little.. i think my coilpack is going bad...crap...
> also another problem i have is my mk3 clocks dont work at all... no clock, no lights, nothing... i have the mk3 harness from cluster to fuse box, jumped d8 to e2.. but i dot have the mfa harness that go to the stalks... is that why my clocks are not working at all ??.. do i have to change my stalks if i change to mk3 mfa harness ?
> 
> thanks


You shouldn't have a 32 relay in that spot either, that is for digifant cars. That spot should be empty regardless. Your column wiring doesn't play any effect in the cluster working. Did the cluster work in the car it came out of? Ive seen dozens of dead mk3 clusters. In your case it seems like the cluster isn't seeing power or ground because as long as the battery is connected the clock in the cluster should work if d2 to e8 is jumped. Double check to make sure d2 to e8 jump is secured in the connector properly, make sure all the connectors are clicked in all the way in the fusebox too, Ive had a few not in all the way and it gave me all sorts of issues. I have the feeling yours may be a ground issue. Double check that stuff.

As for the stalks and wiring, you need to match the stalks to the column wiring. MFA part doesn't really matter per se. If you use mk3 stalks, then use all the mk3 wiring and hazard switch, without mfa wires you just can't use your mfa but that can be added at a later time, everything else will function fine. I ran like that for a while. If your using your stock mk2 stalks, use your factory mk2 wiring and factory mk2 hazard in the dash. I have passat mfa wiring and column harness in my car and it works fine for my mk3 stalks (b4 passats/late 93 corrados use mk3 stalks also, b3/early corrados used mk2 style stalks but the wiring was the same as mk3 stuff).


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

steveo27 said:


> opcorn:


 :beer:


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

typeSLone said:


> You shouldn't have a 32 relay in that spot either, that is for digifant cars. That spot should be empty regardless. Your column wiring doesn't play any effect in the cluster working. Did the cluster work in the car it came out of? Ive seen dozens of dead mk3 clusters. In your case it seems like the cluster isn't seeing power or ground because as long as the battery is connected the clock in the cluster should work if d2 to e8 is jumped. Double check to make sure d2 to e8 jump is secured in the connector properly, make sure all the connectors are clicked in all the way in the fusebox too, Ive had a few not in all the way and it gave me all sorts of issues. I have the feeling yours may be a ground issue. Double check that stuff.
> 
> As for the stalks and wiring, you need to match the stalks to the column wiring. MFA part doesn't really matter per se. If you use mk3 stalks, then use all the mk3 wiring and hazard switch, without mfa wires you just can't use your mfa but that can be added at a later time, everything else will function fine. I ran like that for a while. If your using your stock mk2 stalks, use your factory mk2 wiring and factory mk2 hazard in the dash. I have passat mfa wiring and column harness in my car and it works fine for my mk3 stalks (b4 passats/late 93 corrados use mk3 stalks also, b3/early corrados used mk2 style stalks but the wiring was the same as mk3 stuff).


 great info dude... you are very knowledgeable and i appretiate people that help out like you, stevo and many others...

silly me... :laugh:.. turns out the white plug behind the cluster wasn't all the way in... lol... really unresponsible from me to post here BEFORE checkin simple stuff like that... i apologize ...
and thanks again... you deserve a round of beers from a lot of us ..lol !! 

now.. i just have to finish the brakes, secure rad, put headlights on, dash and go for a test drive...!!! but before that happens... im off to watch the argentinian game...GO ARGENTINA !! :beer:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

dami_bmx said:


> im off to watch the argentinian game...GO ARGENTINA !! :beer:


Glad it was a simple fix. Ive had the slide lock on the fusebox come loose before and it cause all sorts of issues. In fact I went a month trying to fix my turn signals, changed the stalks and all. The connector wasn't clicked in all the way. LOL

And Italy is out of the cup so I no longer care, but argentina is sticking it to mexico now, I am ok with that.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

to those of you with OBD2, where are you mounting the ECU relay? under the plastic raintray? im not really comfortable putting it there, but if people have done it with no issues i suppose i will :beer:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

those of us OBD2 dont have a ECU relay. That relay is for SAI.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweet! I learn something new everyday! :laugh: now where to put it so it doesn't get wet. Last thng I need is to short the car out. Sai is long gone in my car.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

one wire connects to battery, one goes to pump. and trigger from ecu. just cut it all out.


----------



## volkswagentuned (Feb 7, 2006)

what makes the speedo needle in the gauge cluster bounce up and down when the ignition switch is in the run position?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Could be a bad connection at the back of the cluster. If that isn't it, the cluster is on the way out.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Just bought my 86 GTI with a VR6 swap already performed on it... not the cleanest of swaps, but I got a great deal on it. Motor is out of a 95 Passat, has 65k on it.

Just have a couple of n00b questions.

First of all, it has been 5lug swapped all around. I just wanna make sure of one thing before I order some expensive suspension for it: Do I still use Front Shocks for an 86 GTI? Or will the hub and all the being changed mean that I need to get B4 Passat Front Shocks? I figure I still use the 86 parts... but I just wanna be sure of it before I drop a pretty penny on Koni Coilovers.

Second of all, where can I find a wiring diagram and/or a new Engine/Headlight harness? Like I said, the swap is pretty rough... there are a lot of extra/loose wires and connectors hanging around the engine bay... and I can't find the front turn signal connectors, either.

Third, how hard is it to get the MKIII Dash to fit? One came with the car (the car has NO dash right now).

FOURTH, anyone have a pic of the rear motor mount? I honestly think there is a bolt missing from mine. 

*Reference this to the first picture below:* The Blue Switch there is how I turn on my Brake Lights... the switch at the top right of the picture with the 3 Yellow connectors on the bottom are how I turn on my headlights... I have no bright lights. And the silver switch that is in the bottom right of the picture... kind blurry... is how I turn on the fuel pump. All three of those are hard wired to the battery, from what I can tell.

I'm looking to really clean this car up over the next year... or two... or three. :banghead:


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

ce2 swap it looks like? if so, find a full ce2 unhacked harness and start from scratch for the interior/FP, and then whatever vr6 harness you want to use. thats the easiest, no bull**** way :thumbup:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

USMCFieldMP



get another harness from front headlight to the rear and take out all old wiring ..


that hack right there is nuts.................... !!!!!!!!!!!!! why people do that I have no idea....


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I figured would be easiest. Time to find a new harness then.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

completely agreed...why does everyone hack **** together? might as well start from scratch with a good uncut harness.

also has anyone had axle binding issues with 100mm mk2 axles/typical 02A and being somewhat low? for some reason my driver axle has been binding like crazy. theyre brand new EMPI axles, and already replaced the trans. i raised it up about 3/4" today and it got a little better, but ****...this is no good


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Crubb3d Rymz said:


> completely agreed...why does everyone hack **** together? might as well start from scratch with a good uncut harness.
> 
> also has anyone had axle binding issues with 100mm mk2 axles/typical 02A and being somewhat low? for some reason my driver axle has been binding like crazy. theyre brand new EMPI axles, and already replaced the trans. i raised it up about 3/4" today and it got a little better, but ****...this is no good


Is your alignment good? I've had empi axles for a few years and no problems whatsoever. Car is dropped somewhere around 60-65mm or so. Check the length on the axles too, maybe you got mk3 ones by mistake. The little bit in extra length will really cause some issues.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

alignment was actually just done and made it 100x worse before i swapped trannies. and ive been thinking i mightve gotten a mk3 d/s one on accidentas well, but i cant see gap doing that


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

odd chris. youve seen how low my car is, and i havent had a single binding issue. double check out that axle, make sure its the correct one


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah im just gonna buy another one. another 100 bones out the ****ing door  ill call gap this time and make sure i get a mk2 one.:banghead:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Been in the parts business along time now, I've seen misboxed axles before. Sometime people give back the wrong part for a core and the rebuildlers can't tell the difference so they just paint it and slap new cv joints on it and ship it out. Sometimes it jsut gets tagged wrong.

It's gotta be something like that going on. Are both the control arms the same length?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah theyre both from an 87 16v gti. the inner CV boots differ from passenger side to driver side as well, which is what got me thinking its a mk3 axle


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

hmmm weird.

Last I check the only difference between a mk3 and mk2 4cylinder axle was just the length of the shaft itself. I'd have to look in etka to confirm the cv's are the same.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

i think somewhere in this thread it says something about the axles and control arms and the axle flanges for the tranny/axle

im not sure where it is since this bad boy is so long now. but did you match the axle flanges on the tranny up with the mk2 axles or did you use the flanges from the mk3?

if you stayed 4lug and kept all the mk2 control arms and axles then you will need to match the mk2 flanges with the axles as well.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

i was well aware of this and thats exactly what i was trying to do, but i think i got sent a mk3 axle rather than a mk2 100mm axle that i ordered. we will find out tomorrow, UPS should have my axle here tomorrow and ill throw it in real quick tomorrow night.

the boots on the mk2 passenger side one are nice and smooth and "bubbly" i guess you could say, this one has been fine and giving me absolutely no issues at all. the driver side inner boot is sharper and isnt bubbly in the least bit. ill take pics tomorrow of what im talking about, its hard to explain. and the extra length on the shaft is exactly what the problem has to be.

please keep in mind these are not OEM factory vw axles, these are EMPIs.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

EMPI axels are dope never had issues with mine


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

*No fuel*

Ok so i just got done converting my 88 GTI over to full CE2 and have my OBD2 VR stuck in i just hooked up the battery for the first time and tried cranking over the car and it cranks over like a champ, but my problem is that the fuel pump does not cycle on does anyone know if i am missing something simple, i already checked the fuse and swapped out the fuel pump relay. i have a feeling that i might have a problem in my fuel pump wiring because i had to cut a splice my fuel pump cause the CE2 harness had a 4 wire plug that goes to the sending unit, and my existing unit only had 3 so i matched the wires but i got a wire thats colored orange with blue trace, could be light brown with blue trace its kinda hard to tell. if anyone could help me get my car running that would be greatly appreiciated


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

would any of you guys be interested in a factory instrument cluster or doing a tach swap so that you can keep your original cluster? with help from the diesel VW community i have come up with solution thats guaranteed to work.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Update: I most certainly got sent a mk3 axle the first time around as seen below. BUT I'm still having the exact same issue! I slammed the car again while replacing the axle and it's just as bad as it was before I raised it. This only happens on any sort of left corner, whether the car is in gear, in neutral, clutch in, with brakes applied or no braking at all. I cannot see this being a wheel bearing as it's quite loud and sends a decent vibration throughout the entire car. It's a loud whirring noise...very hard to explain. I can't stand this ****ing car anymore :banghead: should I blow another $90 and buy another mk2 passenger side axle? I can't see how gap would **** up abd send me the wrong set of axles...

one thing to note, this is how my axle sits.









and the difference between mk2/mk3 driver side axle:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

what the hell? your bucket isnt that low is it? can you space your motor mounts any? something isnt right


----------



## 3-man mk3 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey guys i got a lil problem with my swap i try to turn it on it cranks but doesnt start. i checked i have spark, fuel and i cleaned up all the grounds i could find any help please...also if its ce2 with a obd2 vr6 motor do i have to change any relays????


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

Crubb3d Rymz said:


> Update: I most certainly got sent a mk3 axle the first time around as seen below. BUT I'm still having the exact same issue! I slammed the car again while replacing the axle and it's just as bad as it was before I raised it. This only happens on any sort of left corner, whether the car is in gear, in neutral, clutch in, with brakes applied or no braking at all. I cannot see this being a wheel bearing as it's quite loud and sends a decent vibration throughout the entire car. It's a loud whirring noise...very hard to explain. I can't stand this ****ing car anymore :banghead: should I blow another $90 and buy another mk2 passenger side axle? I can't see how gap would **** up abd send me the wrong set of axles...
> 
> one thing to note, this is how my axle sits.
> 
> ...


looks like my drivers inner joint. i took the VR6 axles and swapped out the outter joint with an MK3 4cyl joint. im using MK3 4cyl spindles, brakes with MK3 4CYL control arms. kinda of a sneaky VR6 swap with 4 lug and 14in wheels. i have no driveline problems at all with it setup this way.:thumbup:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

edited*


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

is the stock mk2 prop valve (drums) ok for rear mk3 beam ?? i read somewhere that prop valves for drums or discs are the same.... 92 jetta


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

IM replied :thumbup:


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

dami_bmx said:


> is the stock mk2 prop valve (drums) ok for rear mk3 beam ?? i read somewhere that prop valves for drums or discs are the same.... 92 jetta


actually i removed mine completely as my car is so low that it messed with the prop valve. my pedal feels more positive without it being there. im using the MK3 beam with MK2 drums one one car and the whole MK3 beam with MK3 drums on another and i removed the valve on both cars and haev no problems. i dunno how low you plan on going but i would loose it if you plan on dumping the car.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> actually i removed mine completely as my car is so low that it messed with the prop valve. my pedal feels more positive without it being there. im using the MK3 beam with MK2 drums one one car and the whole MK3 beam with MK3 drums on another and i removed the valve on both cars and haev no problems. i dunno how low you plan on going but i would loose it if you plan on dumping the car.


 stevo thanks for the PM... you da man !! for everyone else reading.. STEVO is using the stock mk2 one without issues ! :thumbup:

dubcrazy ... im not planing on going super low because the roads are terrible where i live. Actually im not running a prop valve on my car either... but after reading at the stop tech site http://http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/wp_proportioning_valves.shtml i wanted to ask others what they were using and if it's ok to run without one like im doing now 50/50 pressure.. or if i should put the stock mk2 one and have the pressue proportional to the front...

discuss ..


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

dami_bmx said:


> stevo thanks for the PM... you da man !! for everyone else reading.. STEVO is using the stock mk2 one without issues ! :thumbup:
> 
> dubcrazy ... im not planing on going super low because the roads are terrible where i live. Actually im not running a prop valve on my car either... but after reading at the stop tech site http://http://www.stoptech.com/tech_info/wp_proportioning_valves.shtml i wanted to ask others what they were using and if it's ok to run without one like im doing now 50/50 pressure.. or if i should put the stock mk2 one and have the pressue proportional to the front...
> 
> discuss ..


well if your car is a 90-92 than the valve is pretty much the same working part. they look a little different so in my opinion and trying stuff either one will work. this is the angle of my rear beam.










this is how the car sits









and i built this so i dont destroy my oil pan. makes neat sparks everywhere.

















PA roads are horrible so this oil pan is my fix. lol.


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

JohnK88GTI said:


> Ok so i just got done converting my 88 GTI over to full CE2 and have my OBD2 VR stuck in i just hooked up the battery for the first time and tried cranking over the car and it cranks over like a champ, but my problem is that the fuel pump does not cycle on does anyone know if i am missing something simple, i already checked the fuse and swapped out the fuel pump relay. i have a feeling that i might have a problem in my fuel pump wiring because i had to cut a splice my fuel pump cause the CE2 harness had a 4 wire plug that goes to the sending unit, and my existing unit only had 3 so i matched the wires but i got a wire thats colored orange with blue trace, could be light brown with blue trace its kinda hard to tell. if anyone could help me get my car running that would be greatly appreiciated



Well i know my fuel pump works cause i jumped the relay contacts and it turns on but it still dont come on with the key any ideas now?


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

JohnK88GTI said:


> Well i know my fuel pump works cause i jumped the relay contacts and it turns on but it still dont come on with the key any ideas now?


Well i am getting further i tested for power at my ecm and i got ground at pin 1 i got constant at 54 and i got switched power at 23..... i then jumped pin 6 to ground and my fuel pump starts running.... then i hooked everything back up and checked for spark again.. i dont get spark when i am cranking? possible crank position sensor.... but its weird when i cycle the key a few times on and off i will get it to spark? whats up with that? could i have a bad ECM? :banghead:


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

JohnK88GTI said:


> Well i am getting further i tested for power at my ecm and i got ground at pin 1 i got constant at 54 and i got switched power at 23..... i then jumped pin 6 to ground and my fuel pump starts running.... then i hooked everything back up and checked for spark again.. i dont get spark when i am cranking? possible crank position sensor.... but its weird when i cycle the key a few times on and off i will get it to spark? whats up with that? could i have a bad ECM? :banghead:


 do you have your OBD port wired in? just wire that in and run a scan and see whats going on in the ECM.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright so i have a VR6 swap in my mk2 and i have a couple questions. So the car has a swap from a 96 passat glx. I figuered this would be helpful information with the questions I have. 

Currently the car still has the stock 8v cluster so the only thing that works on it is the temp gauge and the gas gauge. I know I need to swap this for a mk3 VR6 cluster. I'm assuming that the cluster I get will have to be a cluster from an OBD2 car. I dont have the cluster yet but when I get it what needs to be done to get it to work and have everything read correctly? 

This brings me to my next question. I know in order to get my gas gauge to read correctly with the new cluster i need to swap in a mk3 tank. Can i use a mk3 tank from a 2.0 or does it have to be a VR6 tank? Also what is needed to swap the new tank in? 

And a picture of the car


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

either tank will work. you will need fuel lines, fuel filter bracket, tank, and straps. 


either cluster will work. i have an OBD2 cluster in my OBD1 car. the only think that doesnt work is the ability to blink out codes on the cluster, but thats no big deal


----------



## JohnK88GTI (Nov 13, 2007)

JohnK88GTI said:


> Well i am getting further i tested for power at my ecm and i got ground at pin 1 i got constant at 54 and i got switched power at 23..... i then jumped pin 6 to ground and my fuel pump starts running.... then i hooked everything back up and checked for spark again.. i dont get spark when i am cranking? possible crank position sensor.... but its weird when i cycle the key a few times on and off i will get it to spark? whats up with that? could i have a bad ECM? :banghead:


 waaahooo finally another vr6 swap complete i got it running last night my problem was really stupid like i told myself it probably was, it was the big connector on the side of the engine for the engine harness.... it was not plugged in correctly and not everything works like it should. thanks everyone for the help. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> Alright so i have a VR6 swap in my mk2 and i have a couple questions. So the car has a swap from a 96 passat glx. I figuered this would be helpful information with the questions I have.
> 
> Currently the car still has the stock 8v cluster so the only thing that works on it is the temp gauge and the gas gauge. I know I need to swap this for a mk3 VR6 cluster. I'm assuming that the cluster I get will have to be a cluster from an OBD2 car. I dont have the cluster yet but when I get it what needs to be done to get it to work and have everything read correctly?
> 
> ...


 i have my stock 92 cluster and everyting works fine, little bit if electronics knowledge and i got it all working without any converter boxes or spending big money.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> i have my stock 92 cluster and everyting works fine, little bit if electronics knowledge and i got it all working without any converter boxes or spending big money.


 Care to share ? I think this would fall under the "new information/useful " category...


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

The Hater said:


> Care to share ? I think this would fall under the "new information/useful " category...


 i used a 16v passat 02A speedo cable, the VSS from an MFA cluster which i tied into the the VSS wire to my ECU, and i used the W output on my alternator for my tach signal. to do so you have to convert the board on the back of the instrument cluster to be able to read the W terminals signal. diesel VW guys use this trick to put gas instrument clusters into their cars, theres info all over the net about what you have to do to mod specific clusters. i actually built a CE2 to CE1 adapter cable for my car as i have a ton on of CE1 clusters to hack up and experiment with. 

heres the link to the board conversions. they focus on the MK1 clusters but the MK2 clusters are pretty much the same ya just have to figure out which components to change as they are located in different positions. also i've found 4 different tach boards so far in MK2 of just the VDO nature.

http://www.vwdiesel.net/forum/index.php?topic=3741.0

and my CE2 to CE1 conversion harness. lol. ghetto.









and i built this too, its an MK2 cluster housing with all the MK3 VR6 guts mounted in it. only thing that sucked was i had to remote mount the main board from the MK3 cluster. got to be too much of a wiring mess.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> either tank will work. you will need fuel lines, fuel filter bracket, tank, and straps.
> 
> 
> either cluster will work. i have an OBD2 cluster in my OBD1 car. the only think that doesnt work is the ability to blink out codes on the cluster, but thats no big deal


 Alirght so when i get the cluster does everything just plug straight in or do I need to modify it to get it to work? If I need to modify the cluster or wiring what needs to be done?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

use either B3/B4 or MKIII fuse block to cluster harness (U1 & U2) its all plug and play. make sure you plug in the MFA violet/black wire into the plug on the harness cluster


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

DUBcrazy8392 said:


> i used a 16v passat 02A speedo cable, the VSS from an MFA cluster which i tied into the the VSS wire to my ECU, and i used the W output on my alternator for my tach signal. to do so you have to convert the board on the back of the instrument cluster to be able to read the W terminals signal. diesel VW guys use this trick to put gas instrument clusters into their cars, theres info all over the net about what you have to do to mod specific clusters. i actually built a CE2 to CE1 adapter cable for my car as i have a ton on of CE1 clusters to hack up and experiment with.
> 
> heres the link to the board conversions. they focus on the MK1 clusters but the MK2 clusters are pretty much the same ya just have to figure out which components to change as they are located in different positions. also i've found 4 different tach boards so far in MK2 of just the VDO nature.
> 
> ...


 

So you actually did this on your car ? which resistors did you use - or better what values did you get when you were trying to determine which resistors to use - this is much better than paying momentum 120$ i'd love to give this a try. i want to keep my stock Mk2 cluster - already have the manual speed sensor and the 16v passat cable.


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

Driverwanted said:


> So you actually did this on your car ? which resistors did you use - or better what values did you get when you were trying to determine which resistors to use - this is much better than paying momentum 120$ i'd love to give this a try. i want to keep my stock Mk2 cluster - already have the manual speed sensor and the 16v passat cable.


 
this link explains how to mod the instrument cluster. 

http://www.vwdiesel.net/forum/index.php?topic=3741.0 


like i said these guys focus on MK1 but you use the same thing they do as its the output from the W terminal regadless of weather its on a diesel or gas. as i said before the resistors they show are the ones you need their just in different locations on your board as yours is an mk2. i had to sit down with a multimeter and figure it all out on mine.


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

nice - ty


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

Driverwanted said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> nice - ty


 no problem man, glad to help.


----------



## etownvdub (Apr 16, 2008)

can anyone provide me with any information on connecting the front lights, and how to get blinkers and gauges to work in a 91 gti 16v swapped to a VR6? im also looking for an easy way to mount the fuse box and install the dash. i have mk2 fuse panel tray just a bit unsure of how to fit it.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

what engine harness are you using? 

what cluster are you using?


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a few newb questions about the swap. i recently did an aba swap out of an 96 jetta in my 90 gti and its not enough:thumbdown:. so i bought a 93 passat vr and im wondering if i could use the 2.slow wiring harness at all or if i have to swap the whole thing over again.. and for a transmission is it possible to run the 8v one? (probably a stupid question but im new to vr's) i already have the a3 sub frame for the rear motor mount. witch rear mount should i use the 2.0 or the vr one?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

wiring and tranny are different. as is the ECU.


----------



## racing__rules (Dec 27, 2009)

ok thanks


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Quick question. I keep blowing the inner cv joint on my passenger axle. It's a mk2 100mm axle as I have all mk2 suspension/steering components (control arms, tie rods, ball joins, knuckles). Would a g60 axle work for my application? I'm getting sick of changing axles and blowing them literally the second o drive the car (since the noise/vibrationdoesnt change When I swap new axles and I've had numerous people say it's my axle...there is some play in the axle as well, the nut and bolts are tight as **** and the flange on the trans does not wiggle at all).

I'm getting sick of changing axles (5 axle swaps in a month). Please help!

New parts:
tie rods
ball joints
wheel bearings
trans known to have no diff issues

I had an alignment done before I did all these axle swaps and replaced the trans. I was slammed before and the noise would only occur on sharp left corners, or taking a left corner pretty quick. Had the alignment done with -1.2 degrees of camber. Made it MUCH worse, even in a straight line it'd make the noise and vibration. Swapped the trans and it was a little better. Swapped axles an it was a slight bit better. Then it got worse and worse again. Now it's to the point where it will occur over a big bump, while breaking kinda hard, and ANY movement of the wheel To the left. Getting another new axle warrantied through empi, should be here today. The only thing that effects this positiviely is raising the car an inch but even then around a tighter left corner it will still happen.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

How are your motor mounts? 

Subframe/control arm bushings? 

How about the subframe itself? Tight? possibly bent at all?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Vf trans/rear both new, bfi delrin insert also new

control arms not bent, wheels sit perfect in wells. New bushings

subframe looks 100% straight all bolts tight to shell all rack bolts tight as well

crank pulley also not hitting the frame, no marks at all.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

wtf? something aint right still. there is no way you should be killing axles like you are, it isnt that low. try spacing the motor as much as you can to get the axles to sit parallel


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

The cover already hits the hood. If I lift it any more, it looks like the TB will hit. I'll have to take a pic of how everything sits with the wheel cranked. The boot around the tie rod end is ****ed but there's absolutely no movement in the tie rod. It happened just recently when I was taking the knuckle out to do the bearing. Any other advice?

One thing I did notice on both of the axles I have...when you move the flange on the inner cv up/down (where the axle bolts go through to the flange on the trans...and up anddown as in you have the axle perpendicular to the groud) there is a spot where it gets a little hung up. It's approximately where the flange is flush with the splined end. The one I just pulled yesterday (which was getting REALLY bad) had a little bit more resistance. But if you cocked the flange at an angle in any way there was no resisistance at all. I thought this was quite odd but I don't have a new axle (yet) to know if the resistance at that certain point is normal or not.

It's hard to explain, and I suck with words...so I hope someone can understand this.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Also, there was no scrapage or anything inside the flange on the trans fwiw.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

so it seems to be binding up on the inner C/V at the flanges?

have you paired up the correct flanges with the axles and tranny? I still think that is your culprit. I mentioned before about that flanges. Thats just my thought on this situation. way way back towards the beginning of the thread someone posted about what flanges to use with what axles and control arms, all that mess.

I can remember which is recommended but im still leaning towards the flanges being the issue.

Are you using MK2 or MK3 flanges?

you have kept the Mk2 4-lug and suspension correct?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes I have all mk2 suspension setup. I'm using the stock trans flanges with 100mm mk2 axles. Didn't think I had to swap trans flanges, I've never heard of this before.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you dont have to. o2a flanges will work just find with MKII 100mm's.

what front cross member are you using. i remember having a ton of issues with josh's VR swapped MKII because of the front motor mount cross member, the motor sat slightly cockeyed and the car ate CVs.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Either b3 or b4 passat I don't know which. Since the rad half of it was still connected to the motor mount half and that was most definitely a passat one.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

these pictures are with the wheel completely cranked to the left, which is why the outer boot looks so fubared. there are no cracks in the boots at all. it probably looks a little greasy from changing it out yesterday. this was an older one that wasnt quite as bad as the newest one (newest one was ~2 weeks old less than 100 miles)

this pic was taken at a slight angle, but just to show you my tie rod/axle clearance from the frame









and this was taken on the ground looking up


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

mine sit the same, if not lower. i think yours just hates you


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't really doubt it. ****kng thing is just giving me hell about taking so long to finish it  :laugh: 

I got the new warrantied EMPI axle yesterday, gonna wait until my day off (Friday) to swap it in. Hope this works!


----------



## DUBcrazy8392 (Mar 20, 2008)

my car has MK3 ABA subframe, A arms, VR6 axles with the outter CV's swapped to ABA, ABA spindles, ABA rack and sway bar. no problems at all here either. car handles and stops like a dream. but i am using a stock MK2 member that i beefed up and made my own high density polyethelene front engine mount so the engine sits normal.


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

it might be the pictures but it looks like your control arm is bending from all the pressure of the extra weight.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

VdubGtivr96 said:


> it might be the pictures but it looks like your control arm is bending from all the pressure of the extra weight.


 :screwy:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

this is why i use everything mk3 vr or everything corrado vr........... eff swapping parts


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

VdubGtivr96 said:


> it might be the pictures but it looks like your control arm is bending from all the pressure of the extra weight.


 seriously?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Steve the swap adds another 1500lbs in front of the front wheels that's exactly why his statement makes sense!!!!!! I flipped mine end over end yesterday by braking pretty hard :sly:


----------



## VdubGtivr96 (Dec 7, 2005)

ya i guess i am :screwy:


----------



## NHkid91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is it possible for a B4 subframe to bolt up to a A2 Gti? I found a really cheap VR6 Passat, just wondering if I can use all of it...


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

:banghead: 

yes, its stated on page 1


----------



## NHkid91 (Aug 17, 2009)

I meant the K-frame and A-arms... Or is the Passat considered A3? I always went by B3/4 etc. 

"K-frame and A-arms: 

a)Corrado VR6 
b)A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side 
c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear"


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

A = MK. noobs


----------



## NHkid91 (Aug 17, 2009)

I know what "A" is... 
Many sites list Jetta, Golf w/e as MK2,3,4 or occasionally A2,3... and I always see Passat as B3,4,5 etc. 

What I'm getting at is the list states you can use "VR6 Passat or A3 VR6" for some parts while other's have no mention of the Passat (Ex: K-frame)... I've heard the parts will fit no problem, but I've also heard elsewhere that some parts need to be modified... however going by this list the Passat K-frame will *not* fit. 
Could someone without a stick stuck somewhere kindly answer?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

if its not listed it wont work.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

passat k frame will not work 


corrado or mk3 vr6 or 2.0 k frame with vr mount


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

dubbinmk2 said:


> passat k frame will not work
> 
> 
> corrado or mk3 vr6 or 2.0 k frame with vr mount


 the K frame wont work, and its called the K frame becuase it resembles the shape of a K. this is the main frame that holds the tranny mount and the rear motor mount along with the Control arms. 

the sub-frame, as in the front motor mount section will work along with the Motor 

so depending on the price if the motor is in good running condition then it might be work the price of it for the motor and the front sub-frame


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

stay away from B series suspension pieces. 

subframe, axles, control arms, other **** will NOT work.


----------



## LC5P_12v (Sep 28, 2008)

Alright guys I have a few interesting/odd questions that I'm completely stumped/dumbfounded by... 

I do want to start off saying that I'm NOT new to this swap or Wiring for that fact... However I have NEVER came across this situation before... Nor has anyone else I've talked to so I figured I'd post up in here to see if anyone is able to give some idea's or such... 

Alright so here's the issue... 

ODBI Mk3 Harness... Was still in factory wrapping so I'm fairly positive it has not been tampered with or hacked on by anyone... However I believe it is missing a few plugs which is what confuses me... 

Plugs I have- 

*3 White/Clear Plugs- Main Engine plugs* 

*1 White/Clear Skinny Plug- Wiper Harness* 

*3 Yellow Plugs- Headlights * 

*Solid Red- Fuse Box Power* 

*Solid Brown- Fuse Box Ground* 

Now for the stray's I have- 

*Plug 1-* Green 2 pin plug- 

*Pin1-* Solid Green w/Solid Yellow 

*Pin2-* Green w/White Stripe 

*Plug 2-* Yellow Single Plug 

*Wire-* Black w/Yellow Stripe 

*Plug 3-* Single Blue Plug 

*Wire-* Blue w/White Stripe (W1 Speed Cut iirc) 

*Turn Signal Plugs/Leads* 

*Relay Plug with 4 wires* 

Now if you did read that you'll notice I never mentioned the Red w/Yellow for the 30/30b jumper... 

That is where I'm stumped/confused... As I have NEVER Seen the harness without this stray... 

Also I did look for the Red w/yellow... Only location(s) I found it were in plugs G1/08 and G2/09 with one of those leading to the random Relay plug. Can't remember which rite now though. 

So if there's anyone that might be able to give some insight about this it'd be wonderful as I'd like to finish the rewrap on the harness, but would like to figure this out first.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

just check to see if you have constant power at pin 54. if it does then who cares about whether it has the wire or not.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

steveo27 said:


> stay away from B series suspension pieces.
> 
> subframe, axles, control arms, other **** will NOT work.


 

thast wy corrado or jetta/gti mk3 is the best donors because you can use everything well almost everything from the car


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

guys that did AC swap, what is needed to make AC work? I had AC in my mk2 but took it out while ago and now I want to put it back! I havent started the swap yet, work is killing me and I have no time for the car at all!


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

*a few little things that have been bugging me...*

hi,

so my swap has been running awesome for a while, but i have 3 issues that i haven't bothered to fix yet, but are starting to get annoying.. i have a dizzy '93 VR out of a passat in my '90 corrado.



spoiler goes up and down with the switch, but isn't speed activated - i assume i hooked the VSS wire up correctly, as the speedo works fine? it worked fine before the swap...
seat belt warning light glows at all times - isn't fully bright, and i barely notice it during the day, but it's staring at me at night...
power mirrors no longer work


any ideas before i randomly start switching wires out?


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

my ignition coil is on its way out on my 93 passat vr and im wondering if the 2.0l ignition coils are the same?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

pennell33 said:


> my ignition coil is on its way out on my 93 passat vr and im wondering if the 2.0l ignition coils are the same?


no where near the same set-up


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Ok so I read up til page 15 and can't read anymore at the moment. I keep reading about clusters but never really got the answer I need. Im swapping my VR from my 89 GTI into my much nicer 91 GTI, the 89 is pretty ghetto set up and its stripped to the bone for drag racing and I want a more streetable car. Anyway I want to keep the stock A2 8v cluster thats in the 91, I know I need a adapter of some sort for the tach to read correctly but what do I need for the speedo? If someone knows the page its on so I can read up just post that, post anything! Thanks!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you need to use the VSS off the motor and a MFA MKII cluster


----------



## gerk123 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a vr6 swap that was done recently and it seems to not be running right....when reved to lets say 5000 and then i let my foot of the gas, it will usually die unless i put my foot back on the gas.....and when started up it seems to be a little rough, almost like its getting too much gas or not enough;somewhat choking......any help or suggestions would be great. thanks!


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

"Hope none of you have to replace that little plastic clip in the clutch pedal for the clutch master...Jesus ****ing Christ was that a pain in the ass. At least do yourself a favor and do it while the pedal cluster is out of the car "

Anybody have a picture of the little clip that's supposed to be on the clutch pedal? My pedal is going all the way to the floor and sticking there. I think I have to bleed it some more but the bottoming out doesn't seem right. Anybody left on this thread that can help me out?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

alright, so i searched kinda half assed with the "search thread" tool. looking to find out how to get the turn signal indicators in the cluster to work.

'97 mk3 silver face 5spd cluster
i THINK i have an auto cluster harness because i have lots of plugs...maybe 5 or 6 not including u1/u2
mk2 light harness
obd2 passat engine harness

i have a black/white tracer and black/green tracer, black male plug off the cluster harness. i know this is for the turn signal indicators. i do not have a matching loose plug. per a2resource, theres only one wire mentioned (black/white i believe). wtf?

the headlight harness have matching color wires, one per side (black/white on one side, black/green on other side). is it a simple cut/splice into the cluster plug i mentioned above?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

chris, text me later on today, ill send you the info on hookin up the turns


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweet thanks Steve. I'll shoot ya a text after I get home from watching the game (nj/Philly cable GO **** YOURSELF for never showing stiller games  )


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

would a mk2 front cross-member (motor mount half) with a solid mount like this: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2636524 or the TT equivalent work for the VR?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

no


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> no





splitmeister said:


> Front crossmember - the mk2 one can be used, as long as you use a suitable front motor mount, such as the solid aluminum ones.


?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

That's not the suitable mount. The mount is from a company in the UK and cost about 6x more than what the crossmember should cost at max.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

alright, thanks for clearing that up for me :thumbup:


----------



## Harko-nl (Oct 7, 2010)

*Wiring*

Hi all,

(Sorry about my bad english)

I have a little question about two small connectors in the harness to the engine and ecu. (under dash)
I have a brown plug with two wires, red/black and brown/red, brown/red goes to the yellow plug on the engine (near the temp sensor).
Black/red runs to the aux pump.
Does this go to the fan control unit?
(From the fan control comes a brown plug with brown/red and red/yellow)
Do they belong together?

I also have a white single plug with a red/black wire (runs to the brakepads)
Where is this one going?

I spend a week to read the whole thread but couldn't find it.

Hope you guys can help me


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

sounds like an older harness. the fan control harness is separate and needs to power the aux pump which is in the engine harness. usually they are 2 white connectors but may be different on your harness. I dont think any US **** has brakepad sensors. it is definitely not necessary.


----------



## Harko-nl (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you bonesaw :thumbup:

And yes your right, its a harness from a 92 mk3.
Not the strongest engine's they say, but i can live with that.
All that stuff goes in my 89 1.3 digijet .

Thanks again bonesaw.

Greats from Holland


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

94 and 95 US market vr6 cars had brake pad wear sensors. They dropped em somewhere in MY96.


----------



## Negs (Oct 3, 2010)

*The Best A2 For VR Swap?*

What is the best a2 golf or gti to get for a full swap from a 95 gti VR6 Best for all the things like pedals, brake booster, clutch master, ect.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

any CE2 car will be plug and play


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

any tips on the best way to install the shifter from the mk3? none of the bolts on the bottom line up with the ones for the mk2 box


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you have to make either mounting straps or plates of some sort. 

ive used flat stock to make 2 cross pieces to go under the box that bolt to the OE MKII holes to hold the box and ive also used big flat washers to hold the box in


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

to get the bolts in, did you just drill out holes for them on the mk3 shifter?


----------



## vex004 (Jun 7, 2006)

Ive had my mk2 vr running trouble free for about 6 months now.. although ive been having a weird issue lately with it not wanting to start...

it will crank and crank and crank when i try to start it up but nothing more... an observation i made when the key is turned to the acc. position or all the way to crank it over, the CEL is NOT illuminated but the other lights are... Ive also noticed you can not hear the throttle body aligning/calibrating as it usually did when you have the key to the acc. position... 

ive noticed that when it wants to start up, the CEL will be illuminated along with the other lights as shown in the example photo below... My question is what does the CEL not displaying mean? bad ecu? something loose on the engine harness connector? Ive been able to get the car started after I fiddle around in the engine compartment but can exactly figure out where the issue is.. Anyone run into something like this?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

crowgora211232 said:


> to get the bolts in, did you just drill out holes for them on the mk3 shifter?


 i notched it where the bolts would touch the base of the box


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks steveo, i got it in. I may add a bracket up top in the near future too


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

crowgora211232 said:


> any tips on the best way to install the shifter from the mk3? none of the bolts on the bottom line up with the ones for the mk2 box


 IM this guy, he makes a custom braket for whatever shifter you are using to mount up to the MK2 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?103473-carpathianwolf


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Question. I have a complete 94 aba harness in my car now , front to rear. Have a 97 passat vr6 obd2 engine harness. I know it plugs in, but i need to know if you still need to jump terminals like in a2 harness. thanks


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

can i also use my a3 2.0 cluster and wiring, or do i need vr6 items


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

what would be a wise choice for my lower control arm bushings? mk3 glx plus suspension, completly stock motor (for now, boost coming soon), stock motor mounts.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

TT/R32 bushings.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

or stock bushings either will do the trick


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

A relay with the #36 fell out of the fuse block, I do not remember where it goes but my car will not start. Does anyone have a fuseblock diagram? This is a 96 VR6 (Passat more or less) 

Thanks.


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

it goes in slot 9, they should be labeled on your fuse box. 

if not its the 2nd row and the 3rd one from the left


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright so I'm having a couple issues with my VR6 swapped car. 

So first question/problem is that my clutch loses pressure if I hold it in for to long. This is kind of a big issue. If I pump the clutch the pressure comes back. 

I'm also having a cooling issue. I plan on flushing the coolant and replacing the leaking hoses and clamps. I also need to replace my fan relay(main source of the problem). Is there anything else that I should check for? I noticed that my coolant light starts flashing while I'm driving when I have enough coolant. Is one of my sensors bad?

Also the car has a 96 obd2 passat engine. I still need to purchase a Bentley. Would it be better to get the mk3 one or the b4 passat one?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

the motor shouldnt matter where its from, if its a 96 it "should" be an OBD2 like you stated and a 96 passat motor is a B4.

just check your hoses, and sensors. a Bentley is a great help. each sensor will have an ohm resistance, you can check them that way.

your coolant bubble might have a faulty sensor or you could have an air bubble in the system.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

divineVR6 said:


> the motor shouldnt matter where its from, if its a 96 it "should" be an OBD2 like you stated and a 96 passat motor is a B4.
> 
> just check your hoses, and sensors. a Bentley is a great help. each sensor will have an ohm resistance, you can check them that way.
> 
> your coolant bubble might have a faulty sensor or you could have an air bubble in the system.


Thanks for the help with this. 

What about my clutch problem? Any info on that.


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

the clutch is just like the brakes, there could be air in there. You bleed it off of the transmission, you will see the bleed cap on top.
Im not sure how to tell if they are bad or not. They are the equivalent of a master cylinder, but for your clutch


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

First off, I have read this entire thread, 

I have not seen the answer to this particular question.

On page one it states...

_Front Cross members (motor mount half):

a)VR6 Corrado
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s)
c)VR6 Passat _


I have access to a b3 passat 16v front motor cross member, Is it a strait bolt on for this swap or does something have to done to the mount? Or should I keep looking for a VR6 one...

Can anyone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Rcmafia said:


> Thanks for the help with this.
> 
> What about my clutch problem? Any info on that.


is it bled properly? try using a power bleeder or reverse bleeding it.

if thats not the problem, the slave cylinder could be bad. the seal on the push rod can go bad and itll lose pressure that way. i had this problem with mine. it would be good for a day or 2 and slowly lose pedal pressure, i pulled the slave out and the seal around the push rod was toast.


----------



## paulzeee (Dec 25, 2005)

Newb question:

Will a b4 Passat vr6 with ABS booster and bracket be okay?


----------



## 95VReihenmotor (May 15, 2007)

*will corrado clutch master work?*

if u already have the corrado vr6 pedal assembly swapped in, will a corrado vr6 clutch master work for a hydro clutch on a motor out of a 95 gti vr?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

they are different.

you need to match the clutch master to the pedal cluster.

MKIIIs use a ball / socket setup to mount to the pedal, while a corrado uses the pin / clip style setup.

EDIT - 

MKIII/B4 style - 










B3/Corrado style - 












everything else is the same on them though (besides said pedal connection), you can use either a B3/B4/corrado/MKIII line and slave cylinder


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

boravr6NS said:


> First off, I have read this entire thread,
> 
> I have not seen the answer to this particular question.
> 
> ...


?


----------



## crowgora211232 (Jul 4, 2009)

boravr6NS said:


> First off, I have read this entire thread,
> 
> I have not seen the answer to this particular question.
> 
> ...


You pretty much answered this yourself. the 16v passat ones work, the whole reason for using the different front cross member is so that you can use the correct mount. the 16v cross member should have the same cylinder swiss cheese mount inside it. or if your talking about having the cut the rubber mount, then yes you still have to cut it or your going to have a nice dent in your hood


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> is it bled properly? try using a power bleeder or reverse bleeding it.
> 
> if thats not the problem, the slave cylinder could be bad. the seal on the push rod can go bad and itll lose pressure that way. i had this problem with mine. it would be good for a day or 2 and slowly lose pedal pressure, i pulled the slave out and the seal around the push rod was toast.


I'm not sure if its bled properly. Not exactly sure how to Bleed the clutch or brakes yet (first paycheck is buying me a mk2 and a mk3 bentley cause I need both). But from the way your describing it it sounds more like the slave cylinder is bad. It has pressure unless I hold the clutch down for about 15-20 seconds then I have to physicaly pull the clutch pedal back out and pump it to get pressure back. This really sucks if I'm backing up because then I get stuck in reverse and have to shut the car off to get it out of gear. 

I noticed that brakes also will do the same thing. If I'm stopped on a hill I have to continuously apply more pressure to keep the car from rolling foward. Both of these things are really a pain in the ass.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

try reverse bleeding the clutchmaster, see if it helps....

give this a watch






from the sounds of it you have an issue somewhere other than just the clutch master since you are having problems with the brakes as well. did you have the master cylinder off the car?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright thanks for the help and the video was very useful. I'll try that first and hopefully it will get rid of my problem. 

As far as the master cylinder goes, I haven't removed it, but one of the previous owners might have. The swap is a bit of a hack and has a few problems. I did a dumb thing and bought the car with the swap already done and I was somewhat stupid when looking to buy a car and wasn't sure what problems to look for. So I now have a car with far more problems then I was looking to have. :banghead: I was an over eager 16 year old lol not that now being 17 makes much of a difference, but I have smartened up and admitted my mistakes and stupidity.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

have the brakes ever worked correctly?

the PO could have removed/replaced the master cylinder, and not bench bled it. if the MC isnt bench bled before it is installed, you will have pressure issues. 

i would try bleeding everything again, but using a power bleeder to do it. then go over the whole system, and see if there is a leak some where. :beer:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

For as long as I've driven it the brakes have had problems with loosing pressure. It's only when I hold them down. For instance if I'm sitting at a traffic light and its on a bit of a hill I have to continually push down harder on the pedal to keep it from moving foward.

Also what is a power bleeder? And what do you mean by bench bled? Should I just remove the MC and do everything over or can I just leave it on the car and do everything with it still there? I actually think I might have a leak on the clutch slave cylinder because there is fluid on top of my transmission, but I know that it also leaks coolant in that area. 

Sorry for my ignorance and all the questions, but hey I guess everyone has to learn at some point.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

:beer:

a power bleeder is a pressured bleeder that attaches to the master cylinder reservoir and uses pressure to force brake fluid through the system. do some research on the "motive power bleeder"

bench bleeding - 






this covers the basic idea. you need to purge all of the air out of the MC before installing it and bleeding the rest of the system


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright so I should remove the MC bench bleed it then put it back on the car and powerbleed the rest? Should I still reverse bleed the clutch or will it be fine after I bleed the rest of the system?

Is This the power bleeder you were talking about?


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

Watching


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

Rcmafia said:


> Alright so I should remove the MC bench bleed it then put it back on the car and powerbleed the rest? Should I still reverse bleed the clutch or will it be fine after I bleed the rest of the system?
> 
> Is This the power bleeder you were talking about?


thats the exact one i used, works great.

i never bench bled my new master, i just threw the fluid in the resevoir, filled the pressure bleeder with fluid and bled everything the proper way. i have not had any issues.


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Subframe connection*

My MKll was purchased with VR swap installed. Upon further inspection I noticed that the last hole on the subframe was not bolted through floor pan. :thumbdown: I looked here and at the Futrell Automotive build, but didn't see what was done for this. I'm assuming drilling a hole through the floor? Anyone know what size\grade bolts should be used to get this mounted correctly? Also I need to replace my clutch master cylinder. If I bench bleed is it still necessary to bleed in the car? Lastly, car has 5 lug VR Corrado rear and plus suspension up front. How much of a headache is it to swap back to 4 lug? Asking because the wheel selection for 4 lug is much greater.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

if its the last pair of bolt holes on a vr K frame on the little ears, then they are not used on mk2s.


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

Crubb3d Rymz said:


> if its the last pair of bolt holes on a vr K frame on the little ears, then they are not used on mk2s.


Yeah, those are the ones. Just seems like they should be attached somewhere


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

they arent used.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Crubb3d Rymz said:


> thats the exact one i used, works great.
> 
> i never bench bled my new master, i just threw the fluid in the resevoir, filled the pressure bleeder with fluid and bled everything the proper way. i have not had any issues.


So do I have to drain the current brake fluid or can I just put the power bleeder on it and just bleed it with the current brake fluid still there? And also what brake fluid is suggested for the car? Anything specific?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

id do a flush just to do it.

use DOT4 fluid


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> id do a flush just to do it.
> 
> use DOT4 fluid


Thats what I was thinking. I was probaly gonna flush it no matter what. Whats the best way to flush everything?


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Converting back to 4 lug*

Please excuse what may be a stupid question as I didn't preform the swap nor did the previous owner. I'm looking to convert my car back to 4 lug from 5lug and keep the plus suspension up front. Here is what I found in post #125

"To keep your car 4 lug you can go a couple of different ways.
1. Use the A3 ('93-99 Golf/Jetta) K frame with A-arms, axles, spindles, PS, etc. and add G60 or VR6 calipers, and G60 11.0" rotors. This will result in a little wider track on the front than what you have with A2 stuff on the car now. (this is what the white car had.
2. Use the A3 or Corrado K-frame, but use A2 A-arms and axles. Use Corrado or A3 power steering rack with A2 tie rod assemblies. Use the A3 4 cyl. spindles, and Corrado G60 or Vr6 calipers, and G60 rotors. Use the A2 sway bar as well."

Using option #1, should I only need to change my axles and spindles since with it being "plus" suspension it should already be using A3 control arms? I would love to swap back because there are so many more wheel options for 4x100


----------



## gozitanvr6 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just have a quick question about my mk2 vr6. I want to scan the ecu to see if any codes show up. Problem is that there is no obd2 plug in the harness. Yes the engine is an obd2 from a 97 jetta. I know the plug was cut from the harness cause the wires are hanging there. Can it still be scanned without the plug somehow?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

gozitanvr6 said:


> I just have a quick question about my mk2 vr6. I want to scan the ecu to see if any codes show up. Problem is that there is no obd2 plug in the harness. Yes the engine is an obd2 from a 97 jetta. I know the plug was cut from the harness cause the wires are hanging there. Can it still be scanned without the plug somehow?



no you need to source out a new harness and plug and splice it


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Rcmafia said:


> Whats the best way to flush everything?


As in the master cylinder


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

i was readin in the earlyer pages a while back and noticed that some ppl lost there blinkers when there mk3 gauge cluster was jumped.. well mine did the same thing..:what: 

they worked before the cluster was wired in and than once it was i lost em, including some interior lights lik ebrake light ect. i drove the whole summer without them and now its winter time... and im looking to get them working properly... 

if anyone has had this happen pleaseeeeeeeee help becuase im not very good with wiring but im looking forward to learning..

im runing a 95 passat wagen harness in a 90 jetta, and my only concern is the passat had the turn signals built into the headlights and all thats left over r the looms that run to the fogs for what would be for the passat.. will these wires work for blinkers?! if not what will

thanks!:beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

there is a black plug that hangs off of the cluster harness with 3 wires - green/black, violet, and black/white with a female end, you need to to tie the green/black & black/white into the the 2 wires that come from the MKII front blinker wiring. id have to double check my bentley to give you an exact pinout


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Mar 16, 2010)

Would like to see this Steve :thumbup:


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

thank u cause i need em tired of riding durty ... thanks steveo! lmk if u find the excats but i will be checking this out!

and do u have idea y i lost my interior lights lik my ebrake light and my defrost light


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

What are these? And are they needed?I would love to take this out of my car.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Mar 16, 2010)

charcoal canister. toss it.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Jules Winnfield said:


> charcoal canister. toss it.


Okay. What do I do with the gas line thats connected to it? Just unclip it? I thought it had something to do with the evap system. It was placed in the right frame rail.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

ill have to dig around in the bentley and get you the exact pinouts.


ditch it. 

just vent the line under the car, mines been like that since i did the swap. havent had a problrem


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> ditch it.
> 
> just vent the line under the car, mines been like that since i did the swap. havent had a problrem


Thanks. :beer: That will clean my bay up a little bit. Now I just need to figure out whats wrong with my wiring.:banghead: Stupid hacked wiring.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

god i feel like such a noob asking this question. 

anyone know how much clearance a rado rad/mk2 front lower rad support leaves between the headlight support and alt/intake manifold? i have "slim" fans but they arent exactly tiny, about 2.5" deep. also, does a passat lower rad hose fit a rad out of a rado? obviously the upper does not.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

why not mount them as pushers in front of the rad? or do you still have AC?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

thats how i have them right now on the pissat rad, but its a tight fit. id assume with the mk2 crossmember itd push the rad out a little more to make room for the stock fans, but i dont know how much.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

curious to why you want to change their location?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

vibrates like hell when the fans are on.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

the whole rad? the fans? core support? 

i have no issues with the way mines setup - B3 rad, custom mounts, and pushers


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

not sure if you knew but its chris from jersey...got my old screen name banned 

i have the same setup as you remember? 

everything shakes, its ridiculous. it vibrates the entire car. all bolts are tight so im just gonna switch it out. i will be keeping my slim fans if i get enough clearance.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah, i knew it was you pinto. 

i know you are running the same setup as mine, thats why i question why you are having issues


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

its not necessarily an issue, its just really ****ing annoying :banghead:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm having a starting issue and I'm not sure if its my starter or not. When I go to start the car I either get a wierd spinning grinding noise or it takes 5-10 seconds to crank and finally start or it may not even start until the second or third time doing that. When it takes a couple seconds to start it sometimes will start to fire but not actually get running. Not sure whether its caused by a bad starter, old battery or bad fueling/spark. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Rcmafia said:


> I'm having a starting issue and I'm not sure if its my starter or not. When I go to start the car I either get a wierd spinning grinding noise or it takes 5-10 seconds to crank and finally start or it may not even start until the second or third time doing that. When it takes a couple seconds to start it sometimes will start to fire but not actually get running. Not sure whether its caused by a bad starter, old battery or bad fueling/spark. Any help would be awesome.


 Anyone? I just want to make sure its the starter before I buy one.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I was wondering what torque specs are being used for the front mk3 subframe? Theres a big diff between the Mk2 and Mk3 specs. Mk2- 96ft lbs and Mk3 is like 57ft lbs w/ a 90deg turn. Can the mk2's still handle that 96ft lbs once its released? Just dont wanna bust the frame nuts lol Also the specs for the front crossmember are nowhere to be found. I need your thoughts on this, thanx in advance!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

bansheelos said:


> I was wondering what torque specs are being used for the front mk3 subframe? Theres a big diff between the Mk2 and Mk3 specs. Mk2- 96ft lbs and Mk3 is like 57ft lbs w/ a 90deg turn. Can the mk2's still handle that 96ft lbs once its released? Just dont wanna bust the frame nuts lol Also the specs for the front crossmember are nowhere to be found. I need your thoughts on this, thanx in advance!


MKII specs since the bolts are going into the MKII captive nuts.

but be VERY VERY VERY CAREFUL, its really easy to strip/break the captive nuts. i would do them until they are tight, then SLOWLY torque em down. nothing sucks worse than having to fix a broken captive nut


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> MKII specs since the bolts are going into the MKII captive nuts.
> 
> but be VERY VERY VERY CAREFUL, its really easy to strip/break the captive nuts. i would do them until they are tight, then SLOWLY torque em down. nothing sucks worse than having to fix a broken captive nut


Thats what I am afraid of, dont want to break them.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

slap a lil thread locker on em and just do em til they are tight, dont worry about hittin a specific torque number


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

anyone know if a g60 lower rad support will accommodate an SLC radiator?


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

So I know many have had success with a simple wiring trick with a pair of resistors converting the signal from a coilpack motor into one that reads on a stock MK2 tach (thus ditching the need for using an ill fitting MK3 cluster)

Was wondering if anyone has had any luck on this with a distributor motor?


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Shtbox said:


> anyone know if a g60 lower rad support will accommodate an SLC radiator?


The G60 lower rad support is one and the same as the SLC lower rad support from what I gather.

The SLC rad is a bit too wide though isn't it?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

g60 is larger than a vr corrado rad by a couple inches i think which is why i was asking. i wasnt sure if the pegs on the bottom of the rad were spread out moreso than an SLC lower support

part # for g60 - 535 199 171 D
part # for vr - 535 199 171 H

i wonder if theyre the same...different revisions so im not sure.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Well I'm using a G60 rad in an SLC lower rad support and it all fits nicely.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

nice thank you!


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Shtbox said:


> nice thank you!


No problem man =)

LOL if the G60 rad fits flawless with the SLC lower support, the SLC rad should be beauty in the G60 lower support I guess.

Hopefully this is the end of your vibrating fan woes!


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

exactly my thinking :beer:

i got a pair of new slim fans too, mainly for the damn feet. those cheap zip tie things that came with my set snapped off at some point and i lost all but one foot. i cant buy just the feet. they come prepackaged with the fans at siliconeintakes.com and they wont split them up. so in a bind (it was 95+ degrees, humid as hell, and i had to be home in an hour) i just put 4 super super long skinny bolts through the rad :facepalm::banghead: i sure that has something to do with it too :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Shtbox said:


> exactly my thinking :beer:
> 
> i got a pair of new slim fans too, mainly for the damn feet. those cheap zip tie things that came with my set snapped off at some point and i lost all but one foot. i cant buy just the feet. they come prepackaged with the fans at siliconeintakes.com and they wont split them up. so in a bind (it was 95+ degrees, humid as hell, and i had to be home in an hour) i just put 4 super super long skinny bolts through the rad :facepalm::banghead: i sure that has something to do with it too :banghead::facepalm:


Hmmm you couldnt just find an oem used G60 single fan? Or are the slim fans fairly inexpensive?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

cheap, 56 shipped


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

mushroom_curry said:


> So I know many have had success with a simple wiring trick with a pair of resistors converting the signal from a coilpack motor into one that reads on a stock MK2 tach (thus ditching the need for using an ill fitting MK3 cluster)
> 
> Was wondering if anyone has had any luck on this with a distributor motor?


i looked into this a while back and couldnt get any solid answer from anywhere. im curious to see what you come up with


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

shtbx hows ur vr runnin?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

:wave: hi carlos! good i guess...im not really sure. havent driven it in 4 weeks :facepalm:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave: Chris, ya got it hibernating it???? What fans are u running in urs?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

Two 10" slim fans from http://siliconeintakes.com mounted as pushers with a single speed rabbit fan switch and low temp thermo. Currently using a passat rad. 

The fans are fine but they are a bit loud, almost sound like a jet. But very very easy on the wallet. To mount them as pushers you need to reverse the polarity and flip the fan blades. When I get my rado lower rad support, I'll see if I can mount them as pullers.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice, im gonna see if the mk3 will work w/ not much modding. Gotta run into some more issues def not out of the clear yet. The true test is once I get it started lol :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Do those fans work good???


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

yup they work fine...havent overheated in the summer. havent failed me yet


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Shifter box mods w/ mk3 shifter box, lookin to just make straps like the gas tank or is there another secure way???


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Also did anyone have to bang in the frame on the apss side cause my crank pulley is hittin the frame


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

carlos, just text me all these questions i can answer em for you.

frame rail, yes. mark off the entire length of the pulley on the frame rail. with the front crossmembers still bolted in, beat the **** out of it


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

pm me ur # I switched phones and lost my contacts


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

*Odd relay*

I'm trying to get the motor started. I had a grounding issue and I'm pretty sure I blew my ecm. I'm in process of getting another. 

Meanwhile I'm trying to verify everything else. I'm trying to find my injector power. My harness is from a golf, it's OBD1, I think it should be yellow and red. I can't find it in the bently I have this weird 53 relay that seems extra. Anybody seen it before and know what it does, or is supposed to do? 
The relay is upside down so the yellow/wht is in the top position. 
Left red/yellow 
right red/wht 
bottom blue/red 
























Also, yellow/black with red connector, anybody?


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

steveo27 said:


> there is a black plug that hangs off of the cluster harness with 3 wires - green/black, violet, and black/white with a female end, you need to to tie the green/black & black/white into the the 2 wires that come from the MKII front blinker wiring. id have to double check my bentley to give you an exact pinout


 

hey steveo just looked for them black harnesses and cant seem to find them..any chance u have some pics or have a spare minute and could find the exact pin out... 

blinker's still arn't working.. no hazards outside nore in the car on the hazard switch, no e brake light on the inside, and no defrost switch that lights up... any ideas?... blinkers being the most important of course 


hellllllllllllllllllllllllpppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp 
thanks


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

MK2 throttle cable works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

I have an OBD1 VR6 with engine harness and lights harness with MK3 VR6 stock cluster. 

The tach doesn't work at all. Is the jumper from E2 to D8 the only reason it wouldn't work? The cluster doesn't illuminate either. I don't know if that helps...


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

yup


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

D/08 to E/02 is cluster power


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

blinker's still arn't working...It's a 95 Vr passat engine harness in a 90 gli 

Any pics, ideas on how to make them work.. Looked for black connectors but cannot find them


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

steveo27 said:


> D/08 to E/02 is cluster power


 I forgot to mention that the check engine, brake pad wear, and other lights on the bottom of the cluster work. 

Does that change anything?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

did you do the jump D/08 to E/02 and it still not working?



jettagli_guy said:


> Any pics, ideas on how to make them work.. Looked for black connectors but cannot find them


 i dont have any pics or id post them


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

steveo27 said:


> did you do the jump D/08 to E/02 and it still not working?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont have any pics or id post them


 Yeah I did it, but I am considering that it could be loose and not making a proper connection. 

The crappy part is that I don't know if anything else besides the Tach doesn't work. The tank is gone because of a fuel cell and the temp gauge won't go up until I actually drive the car...


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Ight well still havin probs with blinkers anyone that can help much appreciated


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok. So I drove the car a little bit and the speedo doesn't work either. Does that certify that the problem is the e2/d8 jump?


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

So nobody can speak to the relay question I posted up there? Is this something nobody know, don't have info or is a stupid question?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

injector power runs from the 30/30b jump on OBD1 cars and it goes to pin 54 on the ECU IIRC. id have to double check the bentley on that though


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

95 passat engin harness in a 90 jetta gli

PROBLEM: blinkers don't work!!!

Helppppp


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

are you using the MKII or the passat headlight wiring? the if you kept the MKII wiring, there is no reason they shouldnt work


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

No everything mk2 wise was taken out of the engine bay and in the passat harness went :/


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I just replaced all of the plastic pieces in my coolant system and now its leaking coolant. Its leaking coolant from were the pipe adaptor or were the crack pipe meets the thermostat housing. Whatever you want to call it. It only leaks when I first start it and for maybe 5 minutes after. After that its fine, but its a pretty steady leak when I first start it. Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

I don't know if it has been ever clearly answered on track width on the mk2 but I stumbled on this while on google. 

http://79.99.67.179/forum/showthread.php?t=220814


----------



## vovkas337 (Jun 3, 2009)

i got question.. is the swap possible if i use a 12v MKIV motor??

cause everything that i read was that people are using MKIII/Passat/Corrado engines so i wanna know if its possible to use a MKIV engine


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

yes. MKIV wiring and engine mounts are different though.


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Can I use harness from an auto in my 5spd*

I picked up my car with a with VR swap alread installed and I don't like the way some of the wiring looks. Can I use the harness from and automatic car in my 5spd? Asking because I have access to a parts car but its an automatic. My motor is a 97 Passat and the donor would be a 98 GLX


----------



## vovkas337 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok so now i know that i can use a mk4 motor, also i just remembered that i have a 6spd. 02m tranny laying around, what modifications would i need to do to put that in??? like K frames, wiring, mounts...


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

with the O2M you would have to have a special trans mount made and ive seen where people have that made and also have to move the trans mount cup on the K-frame as well. theres been some posted in the B3/B4 section but if you look in the Transmission Threads you might be able to find a DIY thread.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

csouth89 said:


> I picked up my car with a with VR swap alread installed and I don't like the way some of the wiring looks. Can I use the harness from and automatic car in my 5spd? Asking because I have access to a parts car but its an automatic. My motor is a 97 Passat and the donor would be a 98 GLX


pretty sure like 98% sure you need a manual harness for it. i have one for sale as well if you are looking for one. you can wait and see if someone else chimes in and says the auto harness will work but ive very doubtful of that.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Passat dual fan main fan is the same as the Corrado dual fan main fan?

IE, can I take a Passat drive fan and swap it into a Corrado dual fan shroud???


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> pretty sure like 98% sure you need a manual harness for it. i have one for sale as well if you are looking for one. you can wait and see if someone else chimes in and says the auto harness will work but ive very doubtful of that.


I did see yours, thanks, This one would be like 130.00 cheaper...lol JK I'll reach out though if i need it.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

I have read pretty much every page and i finally have a question about my swap, Its finished and has been running great. But is there a way to get the turn signal indicators to light up and blink on the cluster when the turn signals have been engaged? :beer:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Trying to make some custom brackets to hold the mk3 rad and fan setup b/c I dont have the crossmember accomodate. What else could I use? Im frying my brain over here!


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

i used steel strips, approx 1.5" wide, maybe 4ft long, 1/4" thickness.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Shtbox said:


> i used steel strips, approx 1.5" wide, maybe 4ft long, 1/4" thickness.


Got any pix? :beer:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

search my name, find my build thread, and go back to last summer, i posted up a ton of pics of how i made "custom" rad mounts


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Shtbox said:


>


 Nice job!!!


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

95 passat engine harness w/ headlight harness, no quick connect for em in a 90 gli.. got no blinkers once d8 and e2 (or what ever one was needed to be jumped for the mk3 cluster) was jumped.. 

they worked perfectly until then.. 

plz help


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

jettagli_guy said:


> 95 passat engine harness w/ headlight harness, no quick connect for em in a 90 gli.. got no blinkers once d8 and e2 (or what ever one was needed to be jumped for the mk3 cluster) was jumped..
> 
> they worked perfectly until then..
> 
> plz help


 you have posted that in here several times, the ones that could help have given all the help they can. try www.mk2vr6.com someone there might be able to help you.


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

Does the Mk2 power steering resevior work in the stock place with an o2A without the weight installed? 

I have read that it will hit the weight, but I do not plan to run the weight as I am running a motorsports shifter. I don't want to dink with making a bracket if the stock tank and bracket will work.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Just gonna hack up the mk2 rad crossmember lol


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> search my name, find my build thread, and go back to last summer, i posted up a ton of pics of how i made "custom" rad mounts


 Came across a few of the pix, dont rly want to drill holes in the customers crossmember. Tryin to find an alternate way.:beer:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

mushroom_curry said:


> Does anyone know if the Passat dual fan main fan is the same as the Corrado dual fan main fan?
> 
> IE, can I take a Passat drive fan and swap it into a Corrado dual fan shroud???


 Can I slap a Passat VR/dual fan into a Corrado VR/dual shroud?


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

20V'er said:


> Does the Mk2 power steering resevior work in the stock place with an o2A without the weight installed?
> 
> I have read that it will hit the weight, but I do not plan to run the weight as I am running a motorsports shifter. I don't want to dink with making a bracket if the stock tank and bracket will work.


 Anybody? 

Also will the 16V Passat radiator support work with small bumpers? I really like where the Passat radiator support puts the radiator, but I do not have one for mock up.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Passat lower rad support are the wrong dimensions to massage into place. 
Tried it, not workable. 

Ended up getting a Corrado one.


----------



## gti3097 (Feb 11, 2005)

Do I hook up the vacuum line and wires from the mk2 pedal assembly to the vr6 pedal


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

top switch is cruise control vac switch.

bottom one is the brake light switch.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

16vtblackjetta said:


> I have read pretty much every page and i finally have a question about my swap, Its finished and has been running great. But is there a way to get the turn signal indicators to light up and blink on the cluster when the turn signals have been engaged? :beer:


 
Anyone


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

open the MKIII bentley are check out how they are hooked up in a MKIII, you need to splice into A1/02 and A2/04 into the the cluster harness. there is a black three pin plug that hangs off the cluster harness, you need to tie those 2 into that plug. 

T28/22 is the left indicator on the cluster and A1/02 is the left blinker.

T28/24 is the right indicator on the cluster and A2/04 is the right blinker.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you sir, But ive never really needed a bentley since almost everything ive needed to know is on here.  Does it matter weather my swap is OBD1 or 2?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

doesnt matter. like i said, you need to tie those two connetions together for each blinker light


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Alright so I was out driving to day and got to a stop sign and put it in nuetral. I hit the clutch to put it in gear and the pedal went straight to the floor and I lost all pressure. It will pop back up if I pull it up but once I push it again it goes right back down to the floor. So I checked under the hood and I didn't see hydraulic fluid anywere. 

Does this sound more like the clutch master cylinder or the slave cylinder or could something just have popped off?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

make sure theres enough fluid in the reservoir to feed the line that goes into the clutch master. not sure about yours but my passat reservoir has the clutch master feed real high up.

if it is high enough, try bleeding it.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

It turns out that the clutch master cylinder push rod just dissconnected from the pedal. I put it back on and its fine now. Dumb thing that I should have noticed while I was sitting at an intersection for 20 minutes.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

its ALWAYS something stupid, atleast it was an easy fix :beer:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

yup usually is :laugh:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

MK2 is out the door. ANother satisfied customer! :beer:


----------



## 84gtifreak (Aug 10, 2001)

not sure but is there any local canadian GTA guru guys posting here I would like to meet a local guy about doing some of the swap


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

Im sure this has been asked, and now since im looking to start working on a mk2 vrt, i plan on going obd2 for emissions and tuning reasons. What wiring harness for the engine is needed to run, I know it wont be plug and play ive been looking around at mk3 stuff, but before i do set something in stone to buy i want to start off with the right harness

Thanks

Jay

BTW feels good to be back on vortex after being gone for a year :heart:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

obd2 vr6 swap in 85 golf with ce2 swap, no power at fuel pump... 167 relay has power, no power at pump... ?? any ideas? thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

figured it out, and it runs now!!:thumbup:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

2deepn2dubs said:


> figured it out, and it runs now!!:thumbup:


what was the problem?


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

i know this is the A2 vr6 swap faq...but Im doing this swap in my 94 jetta. I got a 97 jetta parts car and im putting everything in my car. only thing im concerned about is the wiring. Im not a huge fan of doing it.
I know its all plug and play. but the glx the motor came out of had more options than mine does...like, mfa, cruise, airbags, etc... so are there going to be a whole bunch of extra wires left over that wont be plugged in behind the dash?
i plugged the harness into the fusebox where the plugs would fit while in the garage today. can you guys tell me if it looks correct? and also, what do the "extra' plugs in the pictures go to?
any help would be great!


















extra plugs









extra plugs









there was also a couple of small single pin connectors..but the picture would not upload for some reason


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

So I finally got my swap running, the motor at least, but for some reason it does not go anywhere. It feels like its getting into gear but it only moves forward a tiny tiny bit. Transmission blown? No grinding noises or clutch burning smells. Is there anything silly or simple that I may have missed? Anything electrical that might cause this?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

kilgoresgti said:


> So I finally got my swap running, the motor at least, but for some reason it does not go anywhere. It feels like its getting into gear but it only moves forward a tiny tiny bit. Transmission blown? No grinding noises or clutch burning smells. Is there anything silly or simple that I may have missed? Anything electrical that might cause this?



prob clutch is gone


----------



## kilgoresgti (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what I was afraid of. 

Any good tips for testing and knowing for sure? 

Basically I let the clutch out and nothing happens, motor doesn't move, car doesn't move, nothing.


----------



## A2rebirth (Mar 8, 2011)

kilgoresgti said:


> That's what I was afraid of.
> 
> Any good tips for testing and knowing for sure?
> 
> Basically I let the clutch out and nothing happens, motor doesn't move, car doesn't move, nothing.


 blown clutch


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

? I have raddo k frame-aarms and de hubs and spindles with ecs adptor for 2L axles, can I use my b4 vr waffle rack and tie rod assembly's or can I use rack but need gti or raddo assembly's? Or something new. :banghead:


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

How to wire b3 slim fans into mk3 Fan connector?


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Need help with those wires don't know where they go( 86 Gti with 93 passat vr6 swap) 
]








]


----------



## gti3097 (Feb 11, 2005)

What's the Difference between the vr6 throttle cable and mk2 cable..? Is there any? I have mk2 cable, and I have my foot to the floor and don't really feel any get up on the VR.. could it be the throttle cable? Any help would help..


----------



## gti3097 (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok Ive looked but can't find.. I have the VR6 in..running corrado rad and fan BUT still have the radiator Fan Switch off the 8v. And still using the mk2 cluster since I couldn't get a vr6 cluster harness. So temp and gas is the only thing that works on the cluster.. now I've been driving it for about 2 or 3 weeks now, I have a new thermostat housing and new crack pipe. Now In the morning I drive to work and the temp gauge on the cluster is pass the halfway mark and just over the 3/4 mark in about 15 mins . and the LED light for the water temp starts blinking. I get to work and check the temp with my laser temp and reads 180+/- deg and my fan is running and stays on for about another 5 mins after the car is shut off.. now is the reason why the fan is coming on and the temp gauge reading high and the light blinking because its going off the 8v motor and temp? Please any help will work..


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

hmmm I'll check this out tomorrow... might have a similar problem


----------



## gti3097 (Feb 11, 2005)

itskmill06 said:


> hmmm I'll check this out tomorrow... might have a similar problem


Yes please any help will do...


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

Alright, here's some of the stuff I'm trying to figure out - 
16v Auto B3 passat >> OBD1 VR6 manual (formerly automatic, swapped before I got it - so there may still be auto wiring leftover)

I can get power to the inside, windows work, locks work, door chime works, etc. Haven't tested the headlights and such, but I assume those work also. When I turn the ignition on, I hear the undercar pump hiss on. I also hear one of the relays click (I assume it's the ECM relay or something). But I get nothing in the engine bay. 

I tried jumping the starter once, with a wrench to span the gap... and it started spinning; then it wouldn't stop! Had to pull the negative battery cable to get it to quit.

Some of the wiring I'm guessing at...

Brown T2 - grey/white and yellow/white - I've kinda figured this one goes to the OBD/scan block... 
not sure how to wire the rest of the block in, but I'll deal with that later

















I think all these wires are from the instrument cluster harness
Black T1 - purple/white - MFA?
Blue T1 - red/white - ??
Black T1 - brown/white, green/white - ??









Got this going on, for injector power right?









Black T2 - thick red/black, reg red/black - Heard this is for starter power, jumped with 15a









Do i need this? pretty sure it used to be connected to the Auto trans... when i first connected the batter, this thing grounded out on itself and started smoking... chopped the end of the harness off, and taped up the melted wires, OFF of each other









???









This random clusterf*** of wires, coming off of the F/01 slot wire (thick, green/red)
-I have seperate pictures of these connections if it helps... think it's got something to do with the Auto trans









Yellow t1 - black/white - Have this plugged into the 12v, I think that's right?









Blue T1 - blue/white - to W/01









Black T1 - red/black - ??









This is my big issue though... I think it's the starter interlock relay








Can't figure out how to get past it. It's left from the 16v, with this white connection. Looks like it could be related to the clusterf*** mentioned above, but all that shizz is from the VR so it doesn't match up 100%









_______

Annd random 16v wiring


----------



## sleepygreen2 (Jun 2, 2006)

Will the mk2 serpentine belt splash guard fit around the vr6 pulleys? My belt slips whenever it is raining and its driving me nuts! If not the mk2 one, which will fit best?


----------



## skizzlez (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello all,

I am beginning my VR swap here shortly, but am going to be picking up parts this weekend.. I was hoping to get the "okay" or some advice from some of you experts on here. I have already read through page 58 of this thread.. Very good information, I have learned a lot about the wiring and other things necessary to perform this swap.

Here are my details, and please let me know if there is anything I am missing... I am sorry for the elementary questions:

1985 GTI w/ CE 1 wiring + fuse panel
1993 Jetta VR6 Dizzy motor + manual trans
Have the engine harness from the jetta, not cut or anything
Picked up a 92 Passat interior wiring harness and CE2 fuse panel. I pulled the entire thing, all connectors and wires, no cuts.
Have a passat VR front motor mount subframe and radiator support (*rumor says the VR radiator support will not work? Which radiator can I fit with this? or do I need to use the 16V support?*)

Looking at purchasing the following
Corrado brake booster bracket assembly with clutch master cylinder
Will need a MK3 brake booster
Will need a radiator MK3? 
MK3 Kframe
Plus Aarms
Tie rods etc
Mk3 fuel tank, pump and lines
VR cluster
Passat pedal assy


Is there anything that I am missing that is huge?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

how would one know from what car did the K-frame, cross member, pedal cluster and shifter came from? I have these parts but not sure where did they came from as I kinda got them in trade!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

BiH said:


> how would one know from what car did the K-frame, cross member, pedal cluster and shifter came from? I have these parts but not sure where did they came from as I kinda got them in trade!



post some pics of the parts and we should be able to identify them

the k-frame from and mk3 be it vr6 or 2.0 will work or from a corrado

the shifter cable from any vr6, be it passat, mk3 or corrado will work it just depends on how you go about mounting to the car.

the pedal cluster and the front cross member can vary and it depends on which ones you have as to what radiator and what not you can use


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

shifter








pedal cluster








I still need to take a pic of the k-frame and cross-member
backside of the pedal cluster









I tried looking for some part numbers but couldnt find anything


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Okay so my VR recently died on me. I'm not to sure whats wrong with it but I can describe whats happening. The engine would start for maybe 5 seconds then bog down and die. It has almost no power while on and its also very shaky. I'm not to sure whats wrong but for like a week or two before the engine died it would cut power and start to act funny when accelerating. It would only do it for like a second and the go back to normal. It would do that occassinally while warmed up. 

I also know I need to rewire my fan because that doesn't turn on when its hot.


----------



## Sn0wMaN (May 26, 2003)

Sounds like a fuel problem, fuel filter maybe?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

That would be odd considering I just replaced my in tank fuel pump and my fuel filter.


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

guys im lost....started a swap with my buddy and he did the wiring and i did the motor work, now he left me on my own and im lost on the fuse box....... currently im running a passat obd2 harneness, motor out of a obd2 gti. now haha the fun part... this harness has a seprated fan harness? and he only has one wire hooked up to this harness??? also ive seen people jump a green connector with a mini 15 amp fuse, i dont have that connector anywhere. this is prob a ****ty post but im starting to get frustrated and i could really use help :thumbup:


(pics of connectors im missing)

the green connector im missing that needs to to be jump i guess?









image of the "separate fan harness" i found out were the blue one goes but thats it.









no idea what these are.









nor these









thanks guys


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Rcmafia said:


> Okay so my VR recently died on me. I'm not to sure whats wrong with it but I can describe whats happening. The engine would start for maybe 5 seconds then bog down and die. It has almost no power while on and its also very shaky. I'm not to sure whats wrong but for like a week or two before the engine died it would cut power and start to act funny when accelerating. It would only do it for like a second and the go back to normal. It would do that occassinally while warmed up.
> 
> I also know I need to rewire my fan because that doesn't turn on when its hot.


Check ur MAF


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

has anyone cut a jetta harness to get rid of stuff not being used? if so the relay for the secondary air pump can i cut those wires out if i'm not running a secondary pump?


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

2deepn2dubs said:


> obd2 vr6 swap in 85 golf with ce2 swap, no power at fuel pump... 167 relay has power, no power at pump... ?? any ideas? thanks!:thumbup:


have the same issue 92 ce2 jetta, 94 obd1 coilpack engine harness. will get pics up in the am of the complete engine harness already plugged into F,G1,G2, but still no spark or fuel. it will spin over, had to bypass p/n safety switch. car was automatic! but will not start...??? please helpany advise would be helpful....:banghead:


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

Can't get my fuel gauge to work. I thought I had all the wiring correct, replaced the in-tank fuel pump as I figured the fuel sending unit had taken a dump. Not the issue. So back to the wiring I go.

Any advice with regards to fuel gauge wiring is appreciated.

Everything else on my cluster works, besides my temp gauge saying I'm running at 160 degrees all the time lol


----------



## yorgerg (Sep 30, 2006)

RAD32 said:


> Here, is what we found. one yellow/red wire-not hooked up.
> I think he said it was power for ECU, only wire (red/yellow) that did not
> go to anything. And a BAD ECU relay (109) forget # on the fuse block but you can check to see if this is your problem also. Car runs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but its not as fast as my R32


:beer: dude thanks alot! just fired up my a2 vr6 after :banghead: for a week on why wont this bitch start....:thumbup::beer:


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

any reason cylinder 6 and 1 are not firing? i even changed coil pack and still same issue??


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

CALLING OUT TO THE SWAP GODS... i have went a whole summer without blinkers and now i think my luck may run out and would like to get them working...

and yes i have been told to just run the mk2 headlight harness but when i did the swap i pulled it out since the passat harness had the headlight harness already in it...

NOW, THE PROBLEM.. 
(its a 95 vr swap out of a glx passat wagen that went into a 90 jetta gli)

when i pluged in everything, everything worked... my hazard blinkers, and my TURN SIGNALS. but once i jumped e2 to d8 (for getting the instrument cluster working) i lost allllllllllll of that... even the little light that turns on in the dash to show u have the e-brake up.

i looked into the bently manual and noticed e2 is the turn signal switch.. im guessing this would be my problem why my blinkers have all of a sudden stopped working?

and so if i were to unhook that jumped wire.. i would loose my instrument cluster.. so what would i have to do to get both working in harmony?! 

please help been trying to figure out how to fix this problem for sometime and would really love some guidance 

thanks:beer:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

sounds like you ****ed something up.

my ebrake indicator and eveyrhting works with e2/d8. the only thing that doesnt work of course is my signals.


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

i honestly could care less about the e-brake indicater sense i kno when its up or down... i just want my damn turn signals to work.. 

does anyone kno if there may be any other jumper i can do to keep my cluster working properly and have hazards and turns at the same time?

im too the point where i may take out the harness and delete the passat headlight plugs from fuse box to the front and just get a mk2 headlight harness and run it and then jump e2 and d8 ( i was told to do this from a bunch of smarty pants on here before) i just rly dont want to dig into the harness and chance messing anything up..


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

You sure your harness is from a passat? It sounds like yours is from a mk3 since they are wrapped together, but passat headlight and motor harnesses are not wrapped together at all. I have one from a passat an did not need to separate the headlight harness. Either way, swap back to a mk2 harness


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

toddzilla said:


> any reason cylinder 6 and 1 are not firing? i even changed coil pack and still same issue??


anyone?


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Shtbox said:


> You sure your harness is from a passat? It sounds like yours is from a mk3 since they are wrapped together, but passat headlight and motor harnesses are not wrapped together at all. I have one from a passat an did not need to separate the headlight harness. Either way, swap back to a mk2 harness


yea it was from a 95 passat glx wagen.. i remember it like it was yesterday because i crushed it with a loader when i was done... and i have a about ten buddys that have mk3's and alllllll of them have a big disconnect (like the one going to the injectors ect.) for the headlights, therefore it being a sepreate harness...:sly:

idk i must have a special model that has it build into because it is indeed definatly allll one harness..thats from a passat..

and so if i did swap back puting in the mk2 headlight harness wont i still have the same problem since i still in the end have to jump e2 to d8??:facepalm:


----------



## jettagli_guy (Dec 12, 2007)

jettagli_guy said:


> yea it was from a 95 passat glx wagen.. i remember it like it was yesterday because i crushed it with a loader when i was done... and i have a about ten buddys that have mk3's and alllllll of them have a big disconnect (like the one going to the injectors ect.) for the headlights, therefore it being a sepreate harness...:sly:
> 
> idk i must have a special model that has it build into because it is indeed definatly allll one harness..thats from a passat..
> 
> and so if i did swap back puting in the mk2 headlight harness wont i still have the same problem since i still in the end have to jump e2 to d8??:facepalm:


:beer:


----------



## airbrush_it (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thanks*

I just wanted to give a big thanks to all the contributors in this thred.. I finished my swap yesterday, and could not have done it without all the info I got from here. I read all 141 pages, (and some from other sites) before I started the swap, and it was worth it! I now have a great running mk2 vr jetta, and I couldn't have done it without you guys. Thanks a bazillion..:beer::beer:

A little seafoam after getting it running
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqjaBrrQ0us


----------



## boravr6NS (Jan 5, 2008)

Need some help.

I have and '86 coupe that i converted to ce2 and a vr motor from a '95 glx, I am using a obd2 harness from a '97 gti.

I have read this FAQ and have been researching this swap for about 6 months now. I have finally got everything installed and here is my problem

The car cranks, but does not catch. I can't even hear the fuel pump turing on. The fuel pump relay is not turning on so something is not letting the ecu switch the relay. I tried jumping the fuel pump harness directly and the pump does work. 

I scanned the car with vagcom and got a p1340 code...

17748/P1340/004928 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) / Engine Speed Sensor (G28): Incor. Correlation 

Here is what ross tech says about this code:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17748/P1340/004928

The timing is correct, i put new chains on the motor and have checked it again, i tried another cam shaft sensor, no change. 

The only thing i haven't tried is another crank shaft sensor, before i get one of those is there anything else that would prevent the fuel pump from turning on when i crank it???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Crank sensor


----------



## airbrush_it (Mar 14, 2008)

So, I'm driving along, about 30 mph, and hear a clunk.. turns out that both K frame bolts on the driver side fell out:banghead:. I had tightened them down twice with a nice impact wrench.. so they shouldn't have been loose. how can I replace the captive nut in the frame, in order to put new bolts in? cutting and welding? I'm hoping there is a easier solution.. any help is greatly appreciated..

mk3 subframe, fresh obd1 12v vr swap


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Loctite...


----------



## Driverwanted (Nov 9, 2002)

one of my nuts in the body came loose - i was thinking about cutting a hole in the fender well and re-welding it... for now its just loctited in there... seems to be holding up.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

cut/replace/weld


----------



## mccauley08 (Jul 31, 2008)

So i have a complete mk3 Jetta GLX, is everything i need there for this swap? There seems to be a lack of interest in my FS thread, and if this lump isn't gone in two weeks im going to be swapping the beat leaky 8v out of my car for a VR. Also, will adding swaybars help with the handling?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

mccauley08 said:


> So i have a complete mk3 Jetta GLX, is everything i need there for this swap? There seems to be a lack of interest in my FS thread, and if this lump isn't gone in two weeks im going to be swapping the beat leaky 8v out of my car for a VR. Also, will adding swaybars help with the handling?


 


Please note I did not compile this list. Thanks go to Joe for making the list and he is probably a safer bet then me if you have questions 
Please let me know if I missed anything or something is wrong -- Joe 

**Passat parts refer to B3/B4 Platform cars unless noted otherwise** 

From the front: 

Front Cross members (motor mount half): 

a)VR6 Corrado 
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s) 
c)VR6 Passat 

Front Cross members (radiator half): 

a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator 
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications 
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup 

K-frame and A-arms: 

a)Corrado VR6 
b)A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side 
c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear 

A-arms: 

All can be used A2/A3/Corrado 
**must match tie rods and axles with A-arms used 

Steering rack: 

All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used 

Spindles: 

All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
** must match struts to spindles (there are different widths) 

Axles: 
*driveshaft choice is dependent on which control arm / hub assembly is used, axle length and splines are different from 4 lug to 5 lug 

a)any A2 100mm *4 lug 
b)corrado G60 *4 lug 
c)A3 2.0L *4 lug 
d)A3 VR6 *5 lug 
e)Corrado VR6 *5 lug 

Brake Booster Bracket: 

a)Corrado VR6 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster 
b)Corrado G60 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster 
c)Passat 16V NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster 
d)Corrado ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units 
d)Passat ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units 
**This bracket is needed to install the hydrolic clutch master cylinder 

Brake Booster: 

a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk 
b)All NON-ABS boosters will fit on the Corrado/Passat NON-ABS bracket, the A3 boosters both ABS and NON ABS will also fit this bracket as well 
**The A3 boosters will need to be modified to work with a corrado pedal cluster 

Brake Master Cylinder: 

*Should be upgraded to a 22 or 23mm master if using either a rear disk conversion and or larger brakes from a Corrado or A3 VR6 
*Match to your application, Corrado parts are a direct fit as well as A3 and Passat, depends on your brake choices 

Steering column: 

a)A2 column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack 
b)Corrado column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack 
c)A3 column *needs modification to install properly but can be fitted especially with a dash conversion 
d)Passat VR6 *some modifiction needed 

Pedal Assembly: 

a)Corrado VR6 *direct fit 
b)Corrado G60 *direct fit 
c)A3 *lots of modification needed but can be done 
d)Passat VR6 *direct fit 

Clutch master: 

a)Corrado VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly 
b)Corrado G60 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly 
b)Passat 16V *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly 
c)Passat VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal cluster 
d)A3 VR6 *works with A3 pedal assembly, can fit corrado assembly with modifications 

Heater/AC Box: 

a)A2 *direct fit 
b)A3 *slight modifications needed but pretty much a direct fit 
c)Corrado *direct fit 

AC lines: 

a)Corrado VR6 lines *clean fit 
b)A3 VR6 lines *needs modification but can be used 

Power Steering lines: 

Should be matched with rack, A2 to A2, Corrado to Corrado and so on 
** The corrado VR6 lines are the best fit 

Brake lines: 

a)A2 *match to rear brakes 
b)A3 *direct fit if using A3 booster and rear beam 

Rear Beam: 

a)A2 *direct fit 
b)A3 *direct fit 
c)Corrado *direct fit 

All can be converted from drum to disk 
** remember to add the A3 rear beam if using Plus Suspension in the front** 

Gas Tank: 

a)A2 *direct fit best to use 16V fuel pump 
b)A3 VR6 *best to use A3 straps, direct fit 

Fuel lines: 

If you swap the A3 fuel tank the A3 lines are also a direct swap 

Accel. Cable: 

a)Corrado VR6 *dircet fit to corrado pedal cluster, but on an OBD2 engine swap you will need to adjust the bracket on the intake manifold by 1/2" toward the throttle body to have proper throttle responce 
b)A3 VR6 *direct fit on A3 pedal cluster but can be used on a corrado pedal cluster with the use of an A3 gas pedal 
c)Passat VR6 *with passat pedal cluster 

Cable Shifter: 

a)A3 VR6 
b)Corrado VR6 
c)Passat VR6 *longer but can work 


Thanks to smokinjoe644 for compiling this list. 

In addition Futrell Autowerks has a walk-through of their mk2 golf VR6 build that may be helpful for those attempting a swap. 
Futrell Autowerks mk2 VR6 Build 

Thanks for hosting that Futrell Autowerks 



Modified by [email protected] at 6:23 AM 2-5-2009


----------



## v-dubmonk-e (Feb 22, 2011)

*Injectors not firing.*

Having trouble with my swap i have fuel pressur at the rail, spark, and compression(runs on starting fluid)... double checked that i had the right relay to the fuel pump (i do) and the cam sensor appears to be in new condition, now the motor and harness are from a 95 Jetta and the ecu i had ordered was from an obd1 vr passat.... are there any pin out issues between the 2 ecu's?


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

MK2Vr6KW said:


> Can't get my fuel gauge to work. I thought I had all the wiring correct, replaced the in-tank fuel pump as I figured the fuel sending unit had taken a dump. Not the issue. So back to the wiring I go.
> 
> Any advice with regards to fuel gauge wiring is appreciated.
> 
> Everything else on my cluster works, besides my temp gauge saying I'm running at 160 degrees all the time lol


 Any advice please?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

quick question about my MFA display... 

1. outside air temp readout doesnt work anymore, the sensor needs replaced (its missing). im using a MKIII cluster, but all the wiring is outta a '92 Passat (91 build date), halfway through 91, they changed the sensor - the early one is -25c to +40c and the later one is -40c to +40c (and is the same one as the MKIII). im pretty sure i need to match the sensor to the cluster, but wanted to double check.


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Is there any difference between a manual and auto main harness. Everything on the car is working I'm just not getting power to the starter.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

F/o1 is starter power. did you bypass the alarm?


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

I thought so but reading through this it seems like I didn't. What wires do I jump again?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

coming off of F/o1 you will see this 










install a 20amp fuse in it or snip the plug, and connect the wires


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

if it is off a passat it may not have that connector. basically you want f1 to go directly to the starter. whether you need to jump with a fuse or solder. Also auto harness has reverse lights in cabin. you will need to run wires from f6 and f7 to reverse light switch.


----------



## whiterabbit90 (Jul 19, 2004)

Nope it's off a Jetta so I guess that connector should be there.


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

so, i am in the middle of a vr swap right now and i really need to know, if i use a MK3 2.0 K-frame and want to use my my current 4-lug stuff(axles, tie-rods, sterring rack, etc), do i need to use the mk3 a-arms or the mk2 a arms? 

edit:this is in a 92 jetta gl (1.8L 8V) if that helps at all

i'm sorry i know this has probably been covered somewhere in here, but i dont have the time to sift through 141 pages to try and find it, so if one of the vr swap veterans could help me out it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

you dont have to sift through pages, its in the first post.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

does anybody even read the first page anymore? 

if you want to keep the current suspension setup, keep it. just swap subframes ONLY. all the MKII stuff (steering rack, control arms, & swaybar) will bolt up to the MKIII subframe, but you better be on 100 MM axles cause 90's wont bolt up to an o2a


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

steveo27 said:


> does anybody even read the first page anymore?
> 
> if you want to keep the current suspension setup, keep it. just swap subframes ONLY. all the MKII stuff (steering rack, control arms, & swaybar) will bolt up to the MKIII subframe, but you better be on 100 MM axles cause 90's wont bolt up to an o2a


i have read the first page many times, as well as every single page of your build thread. i was just unsure on that one par, which control arms i needed, the mk3 or mk2, but thank you for the answer.

also, i already have the 100MM axles because i had to replace them and got the 100's from ECS


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ALWAYS match the control arms, axles, and tie rods :thumbup:


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

i currently have an ABA with an 02A swap in my mk2 gti. im trying to see if i can get away with doing a vr swap while keeping it 4 lug and not touching any suspension components since i have the g60/audi brake setup. 

since i already have the the 02A swap done, what all would i need to do, in order to swap in a vr block? could i possibly change out the 4 cyl bell housing with the vr bell housing and keep the 4 lug axle cups? 
i already have the a3 2.0 power steering lines. could i use those?
for the cluster, id like to go to the a3 vr6 cluster. how would that work with the 02A tranny? im running the g60 cable for my speedo right now but i have the gear that goes in the tranny to hook the plug into it for the speedo.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah. just like posted above. you can keep all the 4 lug 4x100 stuff, just run a MKIII subframe if you are not already running one. MKII control arms and steering rack bolt right up. im running girling 60s on my VR with MKIII subframe and MKII axles and control arms

axle cups are the same on 4 or 6 cylinder O2As. either swap bell housings, or trannys (full tranny swap would be ALOT easier)


not sure on PS lines cause im running a manual rack.

A3 cluster plugs right using an A3 cluster harness and functions great. just need to do the D/08 to E/02 jumper (cluster power). just replace the speedo cable with the speedo sensor


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

sweet thx. i would do a full tranny swap if i hadnt already rebuilt the 16v tranny with vr6 internals and LSD
also the speed senser looks like the same part as what the cable hooks to on top of the tranny except the sensor has the female end of a plug right? cause i have one from when i had to plug that hole when i first did the swap. 

and for the 02A tranny would i need the passat vr6 block or could i use any vr block?

did you mean to say "A3 cluster plugs right IN" ?

the vr6 harness is plug and play for CE2 right? and does it matter which vr harness and/or ecu is used (passat,jetta,corrado)?

any chance i can use some of my ABA coolant lines since im using my A2 radiator?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

this might help you get around the power steering lines....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4891126-FS-Power-Steering-Loop-Kit


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

speed sensor plugs into the trans where the speedo cable goes. it replaces it.

any 12v will bolt up to an O2A.

use the A3 cluster, and either a cluster harness (U1 & U2) from a VR B3/B4/Corrado/A3 and it works just fine except the gas gauge unless you have a MKIII tank.

all CE2 stuff is plug and play. using a passat harness is easier because it doesnt have the lighting harness intertwined like a MKIII does

need to switch over to a VR radiator because coolant outlets are on the wrong side on a MKII radiator or flip your existing one over so the lines are moved to the driver side of the car


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

Sounds stupid but Im buying an 85 GTI and I have a complete 92 SLC for the swap. I know its not CE-II so im looking at swapping the entire car harness over to Corrado, right? Is there anything to know about that swap that I should be looking out for?

Thanks!


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

um. you will have to splice some things since the corrado and gti dont use the exact same plugs ( taillights and a few other things )


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*rear motor mount bracket*

quick question, rear motor mount bracket, does it matter if its from automatic and im putting a manual in? Im having issue with rear mount lining up and I just found out that the rear mount bracket is from automatic. could this bracket be the issue that im having with my rear mount not lining up?


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

whats the issue with the gas gauge if you leave the mk2 tank in? does it read high, low? all ive heard is it doesnt read "right".


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

docterelliott said:


> whats the issue with the gas gauge if you leave the mk2 tank in? does it read high, low? all ive heard is it doesnt read "right".


Mine never reads 100% full. I think the most I've ever seen it is JUUUUUUUST about or just over 3/4 of a tank. It also is actually empty before it hits E. There are the three tightly spaced dashed right before E... and if you are on the last one before E... you are on fumes.

I'm on a MK3 Cluster though.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

mine will read full, and when it gets down to 1/4 of a tank i always fill it...but it never takes more than 7 gallons. i really dont feel like inconveniencing myself and purposely running it out of gas.


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

kool thx


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

do you know if this is because the of the mk3 cluster or something else?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

docterelliott said:


> do you know if this is because the of the mk3 cluster or something else?


?? :what:


I cannot believe this thread is on page 142. I've done endless swaps since i first posted in here back when it was in the 30's.

What i'm swapping now...

























Into this...









I'm also building a replacement VR for this...










Wassup Bonez


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

obd2 passat engine harness, under the dash, anyone have info on this plug...









thanks:thumbup:


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Is that the Headlight Switch Connector? Looks the same as the one in my car.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

On the engine harness to the large round coupler theres two skinny black wires with no tracer, when extending the harness can those two wires get crossed, as in do they serve the same function??


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Is that the Headlight Switch Connector? Looks the same as the one in my car.


No its on a passat engine harness so the headlight harness is seperate... Also h/l switch connector is part of the dash harness:thumbup:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Pic!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)




----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

2deepn2dubs said:


> No its on a passat engine harness so the headlight harness is seperate... Also h/l switch connector is part of the dash harness:thumbup:


I am aware. Just a quick look reminded me of the H/L Switch Connector... I hadn't looked at it in a while, or I probably would have remembered that it had more wires. 

I don't remember seeing one like that on my Engine harness though... and I have a Passat Harness, as well. Been a long time since I looked at it, and I deleted a WHOLE bunch of useless crap from my harnesses.

Trace some of the wires to the Fuse Box or ECU and then use A2Resource to figure out what the plug goes to.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Looks like auto trans connector.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Thats what i was thinking just wanted to verify thanks! It goes to the ecu so i didnt have to extend it anyway... Any ideas on the two skinny blk wires to the engine coupler Can they be crossed??:thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

how would one know which is a obd1 or obd2 harness? I have the engine part of it but the ecu parts of the harness im not sure of if its a obd2.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Obd2 has two plugs for O2 sensors brn and blk, obd1 has one blk...


----------



## DumpdDirTEEDubZ (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for all helpful tips and what not.....my vr swap is finished and drives great. Only problem is i swapped the rear beam to a glx one and for some reason my drivers side sits flush and my passenger side sits in like it was on stock rear beam. Can u adjust it?


----------



## loufbernabe (Dec 15, 2010)

in a 92 gti, is an obd2 swap the same as obd1 with the exception of the second o2 censor??


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Question... On the back of the fusebox what doe the green "X" connector do?? Bentley says its a "warning lamp harness" but dontthe hazards run through the column harness? I thought maybe its for obd1 where the cel is seperate from the cluster... ?


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

ok i guess ill let myself know what happens... hahaha


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

its comming along nicely so far. 
has anyone used a mk2 subframe and vr6 radiator? how are people using vr6 subframes, I had one from mk3 but there was no mounting "ear" to bolt it to frame without bolting the rebar?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

My car is running MK2 front subframe. You HAVE to get a solid mount though. The stock mk2 one just won't cut it.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

yeah I have a solid mount, thats not the problem. radiator is the issue, its just a bit too tight of a fit to use a mk3 vr6 radiator on the mk2 subframe. im using both pieces from my mk2, mk3 subframe that I have cant be mounted without mounting the rebar on and I dont want that.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

where i am at right now in my swap, gonna go with the copper paint for the bay 










and whats going in, new chains, headgasket, HD valve, stem seals and 268 cat cams


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

divineVR6 said:


> where i am at right now in my swap, gonna go with the copper paint for the bay


 I love that copper/bronze color! :thumbup: 

I'm almost there....


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

BiH im from Woodbridge/Dale City, went to Gar-field :thumbup::beer: 

When you ordered the samco kit, you get one for a corrado?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

no I did not, got the mk3 vr kit. I got it from someone, it was new and it came with ABA clamp kit. I might have some issues as im gonna use corrado radiator and they might kink if I dont trim them. we will see how it goes. 

its the same ol' Hoodbridge, nothing changed other than traffic on 95 is a nightmare all the time now.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Having trouble getting my starter to crank, selenoid engages but doesnt fire the starter motor... Tried 3 different strters with the charger hooked up on engine crank mode... Running the bmw cable from the battery in the trunk... Engine is grounded... Even when i ark it...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

so turns out sometime while i was painting the trans the starter bushing fell out!!!


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

2deepn2dubs said:


> so turns out sometime while i was painting the trans the starter bushing fell out!!!


 At least you got it figured out. Haha. There's always something that has to go wrong. Haha. 

What'd you use to paint the trans? I've been thinking about doing mine.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

what bushing? I painted mine but never had the starter when I got part of the swap. I got the starter from junk yard and Im hoping it works! hah


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

So i got the pedal cluster put in today, that was a PITA and got the firewall tapped for the clutch cylinder and power washed the bay and primed and painted. put a fresh coat on the brake booster as well. 

primed 









painted


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Ok so i pt the bushing in still doing the same thing 

Pic...


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

got some issues figuring out what some of the connectors are for. 



















this is from main harness and I already got most of the stuff figured out thru benltey but I cant find what it is just by color! Im also removing fan relay and control and using slim fans running off fan switch thats it. lots of weight saved I would think


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

BiH said:


>


 Looks like the plug that goes into the fan.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

figured that one right after, plugs into the fan control module. 

got about 4-5 plugs left to figure out what they are. looks like abs is not tied into this harness or the car that this came out of had no abs.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)




----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Brake fluid Res for the D plug. The rest look like EGR stuff. Brown with the eye loop is a ground. The one with the sensor is the outside temp Sens. I'm going by eye though.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I couldnt match the colors on brake fluid res. when I looked in the bentley! ground one just happen to be sitting in pic, didnt mean to take a pic of it.  

thanks for the help, I will try to check bentley again to make sure. I thought the harness was from obd2 car since it has two o2 sensor plugs and obd2 didnt have egr unless im mistaken?!?!?!?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

the one with the 90 degree bend to it goes to the intake temp sensor there on the Intake mani 

the one with the round plug i think goes up in the raintray to the wipers for a temp reading as well. 



*Can some people show detailed pics of how they have their wire harness ran from the ecu down out of the rain tray??*


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

with using the ECS lighten crank pulley.. do i still need to bang the frame rail a little bit? 

it is smaller then the stock one, will it clear?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> the one with the 90 degree bend to it goes to the intake temp sensor there on the Intake mani
> 
> the one with the round plug i think goes up in the raintray to the wipers for a temp reading as well.
> 
> ...


 drillahole 



divineVR6 said:


> with using the ECS lighten crank pulley.. do i still need to bang the frame rail a little bit?
> 
> it is smaller then the stock one, will it clear?


 its about the same size. i didnt gain any clearance.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Shtbox said:


> drillahole


 right, but would like to see how it sits up there and how people have ran it for a clean look


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

obd2 passat harness, ok my cel isnt coming on! haha i know that sounds crazy but when i turn the key to the first position all the lights come on on the cluster except the cel?? searched the bentley and theres no mention of a cel in the wiring diagrams... *what color is the cel wire from the engine harness to the cluster harness* cause i thought it was the single blk connector with the purp/wht wire?? also i grounded the brake fluid res level sensor wire and the coolant tank res sensor wire since im not using either dont know if that has anything to do with it... thnx:thumbup: btw i got it running yesterday!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok i dont have time to read all these pages. I did a obd1 swap in a 90 gli. Every things hooked up besides anywiring to do with the brakes, headlights, sai pump, o2 sensor and i cant get fuel spark or injector pulse. Anyone help me out plz


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You'll have to make time. All the answers are here. I've prob answered that question half a dozen times.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

kvpracing said:


> Ok i dont have time to read all these pages. I did a obd1 swap in a 90 gli. Every things hooked up besides anywiring to do with the brakes, headlights, sai pump, o2 sensor and i cant get fuel spark or injector pulse. Anyone help me out plz


 Fuelump spark and injector pulse are controlled by the ecu so you may want to start there make sure you have a good ecu and the fuse is good and you have the proper motronic relay in the #3 relay position...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Anyone know what color is the cel wire from the engine harness to the cluster harness on obd2?? I have no cel light


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

can anyone tell me if any of these connectors are NOT needed?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

BiH said:


> can anyone tell me if any of these connectors are NOT needed?


here ya go
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

that will help ya decide what you need to toss and keep


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

When using a Mk3 fuel tank do you use a mk3 fuel pump or do you keep the stock ones?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> When using a Mk3 fuel tank do you use a mk3 fuel pump or do you keep the stock ones?


Gas Tank:

a)A2 *direct fit* best to use 16V fuel pump*
b)A3 VR6 *best to use A3 straps, direct fit

If you're using a MK3 tank... imo, it'd be better to use the VR6 Pump... you know it'll work and be able to keep up with the motor.





I think my car already has the VR6 Pump in it... but it is using a MK2 sender, which leads me to believe its a MK2 tank, as well.

Are the VR6 and ABA tanks/senders the same? There's an ABA in the local junk yard that I have considered pulling the tank from, so I can get a somewhat accurate Fuel Gauge. Or can I just pull the Canister out and use it?

Hell, I might just throw a Walbro 255 in there, since I have it sitting around with no plans/uses for it.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Gas Tank:
> 
> a)A2 *direct fit* best to use 16V fuel pump*
> b)A3 VR6 *best to use A3 straps, direct fit
> ...


You can use a 2.0 gas tank and fuel lines.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

quick question. I'm sure it's been addressed but I can't remember reading it exactly and don't want to go back through!

I'm using a mk3 subframe, corrado engine mounts, and unknown poly inserts on the front and passenger side. 

Will this setup be to high and hit the hood? I could cut the subframe and reweld or cut the poly mounts now before I slap it all in on Thursday.

thanks.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

BiH said:


> can anyone tell me if any of these connectors are NOT needed?


HA! I just went through that pile of crap and pulled out all the B.S. 

If you don't have a mk3 Bentley, a multimeter and patience...get em.

All of that will to run the motor EXCEPT the three white plugs. The silver relay is part of the start interlock system and will be removed when you depin the red/black wire and insert it into plug F (pin 1) -if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> You can use a 2.0 gas tank and fuel lines.


Thanks!


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Thanks!


All mk3 fuelpumps are the same:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

all those connectors are needed to run correctly except the two pin green with blue/red wire. its for AC.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

im trying to keep the AC so I guess everything is needed. thats all the plugs I have since I removed the fan control, sai pump and parts of headlight harness. I still have some 4-5 connectors to figure out what they are for. I might have an idea what they are for but AC low pressure connector doesnt seem to have correct wire colors as according to bentley as is the brake level and coolant bottle connector. 

Im guessing this is a AC pressure switch connector right? 









wiper plug perhaps? 










no clue?









no clue









no clue









no clue









something with AC system maybe? 









my head hurts from all this wiring mess...


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

2deepn2dubs said:


> All mk3 fuelpumps are the same:thumbup:


I'm not too concerned about the fuel pump... I'm about to be taking a Walbro 255 out of the Cobalt... so I'll probably just throw it in the GTI, if/when I do the tank change.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

BIH - you do NOT need all those connectors.

I'm doing a build VERY similiar right this minute to what you are doing. 

My engine is a 1998 VR. My car is a 1985 Golf. I chopped EVERYTHING from that harness that did not pertain to the engine. Everything else with the exception of a/c / fan control is from a mk2 (CE2 to be specific)

So my wiring harness will be built like this:
fusebox - generic CE2
engine harness - mk3
fan module / a/c harnesses - Corrado SLC - this INCLUDES the part in the engine bay AND the one on the inside that goes to the "N" plug on the cluster. This makes it plug and play. Info to me provided by Jeff Bynum.
cluster harness - mk3
everything else - mk2

If you plan to keep eveything mk3 relating to a/c...you are going to be working hard on the wiring inside. Remember...all the switches and stuff for mk3 is WAY different than mk2. That is why I went Corrado for the fan module and a/c...to make it plug and play.

Regards,

Jason


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

vdubspeed said:


> this INCLUDES the part in the engine bay


can you snap a pic of that?

I have the "N" plug from the SLC but didnt get the engine bay one. thought i just had to elongate the pressure switch to fit proper

though im doing it into a 92 so that might be the difference


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

vdubspeed said:


> BIH - you do NOT need all those connectors.
> 
> I'm doing a build VERY similiar right this minute to what you are doing.
> 
> ...


I wish I can find corrado stuff at local yard but there has been none so far. I know I will have to reuse some of the mk2 wiring like washer and such I just wanted to make sure its not something I will need. it makes it a lot harder to swap when I didnt get everything from same car but pieced it out. I just wanted to find out what those connectors are for so I know wheather to keep it or chop it up. too bad there is noone willing to make a new harness for mk2 swap, lots of companies make wiring harnesses someone should have the tools to do that damnit! hah

if you can show me the corrado ac and fan control harness that will be great. Im actually using flex-a-lite fans and fan controler thats adjustable!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been having a major starting issue with my car. I have checked for spark and fuel and have both, but it won't fire. The engine cranks and cranks but nothing will happen. I have recently replaced My knock sensor, coolant temp sensors, coilpack, sparkplugs, engine rpm sensor and I drained the coolant and replaced it. Any ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Good luck with the AC without the fan control module. 

Can you get the car running without all the connectors - yes. If you want it done right and everything working - no


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

ive got the fan control module from the mk3 donor car and using the complete engine harness from the mk3 as well (obd2)


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> I've prob answered that question half a dozen times.


Understatement :facepalm:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

bonesaw said:


> Good luck with the AC without the fan control module.
> 
> Can you get the car running without all the connectors - yes. If you want it done right and everything working - no


I decided to pull all the AC parts out for now since im missing a evaporator anyway and I just want to get this car running. I will deal with it later and try to figure out how to work it without the fan control


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Does anyone know what color is the wire from the ecu to the fusebox for the cel(obd2)???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

pin 5 on t68. some passat harnesses dont have CEL though.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

bonesaw said:


> pin 5 on t68. some passat harnesses dont have CEL though.


how do you remember this stuff? I will forget a wire color for a certain plug by the time I walk out to garage! :banghead:
props to you man, you know your stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone know what this noise coming from my fuel pump is? My car won't start and the pumps making this noise. 



Click to watch


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

sounds like a bad pump to me


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I just put that one in the car two days ago and have only tried to start it 3 times. How could it be bad already?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Did you wire it correctly? Are the lines set-up and secured correctly?

I'm assuming the pump is brand new. Good brand? Or did you get the Built to Last, Duralast?

It certainly doesn't sound right. And you should turn the key to the on position and let the pump prime the system for a few seconds before attempting to fire. That won't help your current situation... but it'll be a lot nicer on your car.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> pin 5 on t68. some passat harnesses dont have CEL though.


Ok but what color is it?? Doesnt it bypass the fusebox and plug directly to the cluster harness? I know early passat dont but dont all obd2 have cel on the cluster?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Did you wire it correctly? Are the lines set-up and secured correctly?
> 
> I'm assuming the pump is brand new. Good brand? Or did you get the Built to Last, Duralast?
> 
> It certainly doesn't sound right. And you should turn the key to the on position and let the pump prime the system for a few seconds before attempting to fire. That won't help your current situation... but it'll be a lot nicer on your car.


I let the pump run for a couple seconds and wait for any lights to shut off before I try to start it every time. I never just get in and turn it straight on. The pump isn't brand new I bought it used about 6 months ago and never put it in the car. It was good and in working condition when taken out of the other car. Also it just has stock wiring back to it. The lines are also stock.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> I let the pump run for a couple seconds and wait for any lights to shut off before I try to start it every time. I never just get in and turn it straight on. The pump isn't brand new I bought it used about 6 months ago and never put it in the car. It was good and in working condition when taken out of the other car. Also it just has stock wiring back to it. The lines are also stock.


Ah, I didn't hear it kick on before you ATF. Its a used pump... hard to say. Sitting out of the car, unused might have messed it up... the fuel left inside might have gummed up and clogged it up. I've seen it happen with injectors before. I'm just throwing out guesses though.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

The one before this made the same noise also though. I'm thinking its something other than the fuel pump if it does it with both of them. I'm going to try a different ecu because I have replaced almost every sensor on this motor and its still not firing.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> The one before this made the same noise also though. I'm thinking its something other than the fuel pump if it does it with both of them. I'm going to try a different ecu because I have replaced almost every sensor on this motor and its still not firing.


Useful info! Haha.

I would have to say you potentially have a wiring problem then... or a clog. But with a clog, the pump will usually whine REALLY loud like its working overtime. It didn't sound like that in the video... but videos can be misleading.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Funny. The first thing I thought when my pump made that noise was that it was over working or backed up. Could my injectors be clogged? That video is from my phone but even in that the thing sounds loud to me. In person its decent'y loud. I can hear it from in car.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> Funny. The first thing I thought when my pump made that noise was that it was over working or backed up. Could my injectors be clogged? That video is from my phone but even in that the thing sounds loud to me. In person its decent'y loud. I can hear it from in car.


Might have a clog... or the lines are hooked up wrong/reversed. Do you have access to an Air Compressor? I highly doubt that all of your injectors are clogged.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

vr6 wont prime the pump, it only fires the pump while cranking... make sure the pump inside the tank is good or the external pump will whine...:thumbup:


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> pin 5 on t68. some passat harnesses dont have CEL though.





2deepn2dubs said:


> Ok but what color is it?? Doesnt it bypass the fusebox and plug directly to the cluster harness? I know early passat dont but dont all obd2 have cel on the cluster?


:wave:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I will try replacing the in tank one and see if it works. 

USMCFieldMP:I don't have access to an air compresor. Do you mean fuel lines are reversed or wiring itself is reversed?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

2deepn2dubs said:


> vr6 wont prime the pump...


Only OBD2.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

2deepn2dubs said:


> Ok but what color is it?? Doesnt it bypass the fusebox and plug directly to the cluster harness? I know early passat dont but dont all obd2 have cel on the cluster?


http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2cluster.html


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Only OBD2.


The car is OBD2 :thumbup: Should have clearified that.


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2cluster.html


Awesome thanks Dreadz!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Rcmafia said:


> I will try replacing the in tank one and see if it works.
> 
> USMCFieldMP:I don't have access to an air compresor. Do you mean fuel lines are reversed or wiring itself is reversed?


I was thinking possibly the fuel lines. Just a possibility. Things to double check.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

also have an extra sending unit and fuel lines. I can try that if it is the case. From the sounds of it though my in tank fuel pump isn't priming. I'll try my extra one and if that doesn't work I will check the wiring.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Changed the pumps and it made no difference. When I turn the key to acc. on no power goes to the red/yellow that connects to the fuel pump. I still need to try turning the ignition so the motor cranks and see if power goes to the pumps then or not at all. Also where should it be plugged in?


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Certain pumps don't prime. When i did my brother VR swap (from an OBD2 mk3), the pump doesn't prime. My old Coupe's pump use to prime (swap came from a B4 Passat OBD1)

I would recheck the wiring under the dash. Jump the pump so you can confirm it's the pimp or not. If the pump comes on, then you know your problem lies in the wiring. Take out the relay and make a small jumper wire.

If you turn the key to the "ON" position and the cluster lights goes through it's cycle then there's a good chance it's not the ECU. Have you checked the relay?


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

My engine is a 96 B4 Passat engine. Its OBD2. The wiring is correct in the fusebox. I checked a2resource and thats done right.

What do I jump to get the pump to run? Still learning a lot of this stuff.

I still have a MK2 cluster, but yea blinks its lights.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

obd2 do not prime. only run pump when cranking. Pull out fuel pump relay and put a wire where the 2 big terminals were.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Did that. I got fuel in the system and was pumping gas through the lines. I then tried to start it and cranked it for maybe 5-10 seconds stopped and the pump made the noise that was in the video before, and after my fuel filter starting shooting gas out of it. Maybe I got a dud one from bosch and thats been my clog. Also to ensure it was put in in the correct direction(mistakes do happen) what way should the arrow on it be facing? I will check it with mine and make sure its the right way.


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Found this while reading through "A2brb"'s VRT thread. Useful for the fun frame rail smash  (Click for original thread)



A2brb said:


> Here are a few measurements concerning how far the passenger side frame rail needs to be modified in order clear the Crank Pulley.
> I thought this would be helpful for others attempting the VR6 swap.
> I want this to be a helpful thread as well as a progress thread.
> Essentially, the two things your fitting for are the crank pulley clearance and to be able to slip the serpentine belt on/off between the frame rail. Who wants to raise the engine to put a new serpentine belt on...Not me!
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

what is the relay 161 for? I have it in my harness but not sure what is it for! 








borowed a pic


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Rcmafia said:


> Did that. I got fuel in the system and was pumping gas through the lines. I then tried to start it and cranked it for maybe 5-10 seconds stopped and the pump made the noise that was in the video before, and after my fuel filter starting shooting gas out of it. Maybe I got a dud one from bosch and thats been my clog. Also to ensure it was put in in the correct direction(mistakes do happen) what way should the arrow on it be facing? I will check it with mine and make sure its the right way.


So I changed my fuel filter and she started up. The idle is low and theres a loud ticking. It seemed to only somewhat want to stay on and would want to die if I didn't give it some gas. I have a video of what it sounds like.

Any ideas why it sounds that way. Is my fuel pump just going bad?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Idle sounds about right to me. Mine idled at like 500rpm in stock form, iirc.

The tick/clicking... could be numerous things... all bad. Rod Knock... chains/guides... really hard to diagnose from that video though.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Well the noise definitely sounds like its coming from the passenger side of the engine bay if that helps. I was thinking lifter tick so i'm going to check my oil level today. Also the idle sounds normal in the video, but that was the smoothest it was running. I'll try and get a video of it stalling and sputtering so you guys can hear what its doing. My best explanation is that it sounds like a lawnmower before it shuts itself off.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Do the mk3 fuel pumps use the same connectors as mk2 fuel pumps?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

No


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

So how do you swap to a mk3 fuel tank? I thought everything just swapped over. Or do you just use the stock pumps with the mk3 tank? If that's the case then ill just try and pick up a known good pump and then just not even swap the tanks until I want to.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Rcmafia said:


> Well the noise definitely sounds like its coming from the passenger side of the engine bay if that helps. I was thinking lifter tick so i'm going to check my oil level today. Also the idle sounds normal in the video, but that was the smoothest it was running. I'll try and get a video of it stalling and sputtering so you guys can hear what its doing. My best explanation is that it sounds like a lawnmower before it shuts itself off.


 Oil pump not supplying the right amount of oil up top...It's definitely lifter noise. You see how it quiets a bit when you give it gas. What kind've oil do you use and what grade? I say change the oil with a thicker grade. Check & make sure there's nothing blocking the pick up for the oil pump.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I was going to try and drop the pan to make sure nothing was up there. Also im running 10w 40 castrol high mileage in it right now. The car wont start again though. Im going to put a new transfer pump in it and put some new gas in and see if it'll start after I change the oil.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You swap the tank and pump and change the electrical connector


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Does any one have any idea why my clutch pedal does not want to go all the way down and it also doesn't want to come all the way up. I have replaced both slave cylinders and also I. Have went threw 2 clutches and pressure plates to see if they were the problem but I have the same problem. Would anyone have any idea what's going on with it? Also if anyone is in the quakertown pa area you could always come check it out if they don't mind, I have been screwing with this for ever now so if any one could help I could throw some cash or whatever your way.


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Alright so I currently have a 2.25" Techtonics Tuning exhaust with a Dynomax muffler and a Magnaflow dual tip (This one) with my 8v, which I like the sound of, and want to use this same exhaust with an OBD1 VR. Can I make this exhaust effectively work with the VR? It also rattles right now and I'm not sure exactly what's rattling. The rattle started after scraping it after slamming my car.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

86blueberry said:


> Does any one have any idea why my clutch pedal does not want to go all the way down and it also doesn't want to come all the way up. I have replaced both slave cylinders and also I. Have went threw 2 clutches and pressure plates to see if they were the problem but I have the same problem. Would anyone have any idea what's going on with it? Also if anyone is in the quakertown pa area you could always come check it out if they don't mind, I have been screwing with this for ever now so if any one could help I could throw some cash or whatever your way.


Is you clutch bled properly?



> Oil pump not supplying the right amount of oil up top...It's definitely lifter noise. You see how it quiets a bit when you give it gas. What kind've oil do you use and what grade? I say change the oil with a thicker grade. Check & make sure there's nothing blocking the pick up for the oil pump.


I took the pan off today to get some pictures and the pumps in one piece. No cracks and there was nothing blocking the pick up. Oil was dirty, but nothing more than normal. Also no silver tint to it. I'm going to change the filter. Could the filter being dirty cause bad flow?. Also should I switch to a thinner or thicker grade oil and whats recomended? I was told 10w40 before.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

pghmk2 said:


> quick qeustion but will the mk2 control arms fit on the mk3 vr6 subframe? thanks


Did you even read the first post???



> A-arms:
> 
> All can be used A2/A3/Corrado
> **must match tie rods and axles with A-arms used


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah I am quite sure it is bled right, I have bled it so many times and every time I never get bubbles to come out. I am not using a power bleeder but could that really be the problem? When am I bleeding by pushing the pedal in a whole bunch of times and then hold it, then when i relieve the pressure the pedal then goes all the way to the floor, so that being said I know in the pedal assembly and what not there is no binding up on anything.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Thats because you need to reverse bleed the clutch. 

How to reverse bleed:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

^ Great vid.

More info I stumbled upon while trying to teach myself how to do a swap...

http://www.dubscene.net/forum/index.php?/topic/74-howto-mk2-golf-vr6-conversion/

Annnnnnd More info



vr2jetta said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *steveo27* »_
> you plan on showing the so called ricers how slow a 12v is too?
> 
> Seriously?! My slow a$$ 12v beats up ever NA ***** out there, and some even FI! My moms 1.8t is the only 1.8t that is faster than my 12v, and its mostly stock!
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

A helpful written guide for fitting the 02A on the MK2 platform:

02A Swap into MK2 chassis


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*engine questions.....*

i ended up removing my injectors to get them cleaned, it was not much fun take them out and putting them in to say the least. anyways now im putting the plastic wire holder back on ( the holder, where all the injector wires go to on top of the injectors) it doesnt seem to want to go back on??? i got it wedged in but the lower intake bolts seem to be in the way, i do not remember how it went on, is this normal?? or am i doing something completely wrong here?

also, i noticed a broken component, it is behind the coilpack, it has a hard line that comes from the back of the motor and a bunch of vacuum lines, one goes to the intake, one goes to the brake booster, im just wondering what this part is called so i can replace it! its circular a is bolted to a braket, theres one connector attached to it...

hopefully someone understands what i mean..
thanks in advance


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

having trouble locating the plug for my brakelight switch, does anyone know which harness its connected to?? thanks:thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

E/03- Brake Light Switch - Red/Black


E/04 - 
Brake Light Switch (
main fusebox battery power fuse #20) - 
Red/Yellow


----------



## allena87 (May 12, 2010)

*dilemma : do VR6 or go for ABA*

8v just not cutting it anymore
a friend that owns a mechanic shop has a Jetta mkIII sitting around (automatic) VR6
offer him a deal for the crashed VR6 complete car or source out a aba , due to budget im not looking to spend thousands 

my question , being that car an automatic
i would need axles , but what else
I cant use my existing transmission ? 
my car: 1986 GTI 1.8 8v
donor: 1998 Jetta GLX VR6 automatic complete w everything inc dash engine etc


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no, you need an o2a not an o2o.

axles depend on what control arms you use


----------



## allena87 (May 12, 2010)

id be open up swap everything from the Jetta ,except the transmission o


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

tried to start the car today and all I got was the starter clicking like the battery is low. not sure what could it be, I havent done the e2 to d8 jump but that should be to power the cluster only right? I got miles and clock on cluster, battery was full and even had the charger hooked up. 
also clutch fell thru to the floor. didnt do the reverse bleed like in that video but my master wouldnt bleed when I opened the bleed valve. any ideas?


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

Alright, well I've been finishing up a swap from my totalled 94 B3 wagon into a shell of a 1990 16v b3 wagon. Got it running a while ago; finally got my VR cluster plugged in, jumped D8-E2 and the tach and fuel work fine... 

The coolant gauge moves up VERY slowly, and the speedo doesn't work at all. 
Also, not sure if the MFA is wired up or not... how can I check this? 

Why does the coolant temp gauge move so slowly? not sure if it's right or not 

And, how do i wire up the speedometer?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all the MFA wiring is already in the engine harness. get harness "V" and a MFA stalk. install the stalk & plug the harness into the fuseblock and connect the harness to the stalk. it should work.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

steveo27 said:


> all the MFA wiring is already in the engine harness. get harness "V" and a MFA stalk. install the stalk & plug the harness into the fuseblock and connect the harness to the stalk. it should work.


 nevermind about my last post... did the d8-e2 jump, and assumed the speedo would jump or something. Been awhile since I've driven the car with it working. On a drive around after, turns out the speedometer is working! And the coolant temp sensor is more or less normal... just can't get the flashing light to go off. derp 

Now, to figure out how to wire up my cruise control... my swap was a manual, but the car was an auto... how will this work? 

Also, there seems to be a short in my headlight harness. Turn signals, flashers work fine, but when the headlights are on, the right turn signal light in the cluster is stuck on. The left turn works fine, but the right turn doesn't click or anything with the headlights on.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## killervr6 (Feb 16, 2009)

*salvagable MKIV vr6 jetta parts*

hey i have a complete MKIV jetta vr6 and wanted to get me a golf. I really like the old school look. I was wondering if there is anything at all i can salvage from this car to do the swap besides the enginge and transmission of course.


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

how to fit dual passat radiator fans in mk2? i don't have enough room for it, it touche alternator. I'm using mk2 big radiator with mk2 radiotor subframe. All i need to fit them is to move engine about 1-2 inches backwards. How can i do it?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*pcv valve....*

im putting my intake back together.... 
i have two different intakes, wondering whats the difference and which i should use.. 

one intake tube has just a rubber "S" shape hose from the intake boot to the valve cover with the one connector 

the other intake tube has the connector but then has a valve ( I think thats the pcv valve) with a hose fitting coming out of it which connects to a hose that goes to the throttle body and it has a hose that goes to the evap purge valve 

trying to minimize as much as i can, whats neccessary and what isnt? as far as i can research if i just use the "s" shape hose, then i just run a hose from the throttle body to the evap purge valve ? 

this is for a 95 obd1 vr 
thanks!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

BiH said:


> tried to start the car today and all I got was the starter clicking like the battery is low. not sure what could it be, I havent done the e2 to d8 jump but that should be to power the cluster only right? I got miles and clock on cluster, battery was full and even had the charger hooked up.
> also clutch fell thru to the floor. didnt do the reverse bleed like in that video but my master wouldnt bleed when I opened the bleed valve. any ideas?


 Try bleeding it and if that doesn't work then you may need a new clutch master or a new slave cylinder.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

use a corrado radiator with raddo fans, it fits with mk2 radiator support and it will clear. you will have to trim the radiator support a bit and make a bracket to hold the radiator in place on top.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

help guys http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5415114-vr-wiring-help


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

length of belt for VR with PS no AC??.......adding PS cause my arms hurt....:facepalm:


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*belt...*

you should be able to buy that belt anywher you buy vw belts


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

2NICE4RICE said:


> you should be able to buy that belt anywher you buy vw belts


Appreciated but doesn't really help, need a length.....


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

chee16vgti said:


> would anyone know where this wires goes to?
> wire is from engine harness going to fuse box.
> its from a 97 obd2 vr6 jetta motor.
> Black w/ Yellow stripe
> ...





bonesaw said:


> switched ign


just any switched ign??


----------



## eeshnips (Nov 17, 2008)

ok does anyone have a picture of a mk3 jetta or golfs clutch pedal and how it hooks up to the clutch master? and a picture of a hole for the clutch master thru the fire wall?


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

*Having problem with ecu grounding*

Ok so I have no power to basically everything my ecu controls and I get mm cel when I turn the key on. So I have checked pin 56 and ground for continuity but get none so I figure my ecu is not grounded. any help is appreciate. I have checked my wiring harness for breaks or anythin by have found nothing. The thing that confuses me a little though is the wire that is pin56 on the ground leads to the cam position sensor, is that where it normally goes? Thanks in advance again.


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

86blueberry said:


> Ok so I have no power to basically everything my ecu controls and I get mm cel when I turn the key on. So I have checked pin 56 and ground for continuity but get none so I figure my ecu is not grounded. any help is appreciate. I have checked my wiring harness for breaks or anythin by have found nothing. The thing that confuses me a little though is the wire that is pin56 on the ground leads to the cam position sensor, is that where it normally goes? Thanks in advance again.


Obd1 or 2


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Quick question. Will this motor mount work with an A2 or A3 front crossbeam with a VR? Searched and did not find. What modifications are needed to motor bracket if any?
Click for moar info


----------



## kvpracing (Sep 23, 2007)

Fizzo20 said:


> Quick question. Will this motor mount work with an A2 or A3 front crossbeam with a VR? Searched and did not find. What modifications are needed to motor bracket if any?
> Click for moar info


it works with a mk2 cross member


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

toddzilla said:


> just any switched ign??


D3


----------



## 86blueberry (Dec 24, 2008)

Obd2


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Yoyo people using Corrado lower rad supports, mine came with some sort of air dam on it.

Has anyone used the Corrado lower rad support with air dam and have any clearance issues on a small bumper car ? (belly pan)


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

when switching over to the mk3 fuel tank and pump, which harness do we splice the mk3 fuel 
*Got that part figured out*

now, how does everyone get the end of the harness that plugs into the ECU through one of those holes in the raintray? I see how people have the harness up in there but havent been able to finagle it through one of the holes. 

any tips or pointers?


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

I have a question about power steering lines hopefully someone can answer with their setup. 

I am using the VR steering rack, and the mk3 ps lines just don't look like they will work without some modification. The FAQ on the first page said the Rado lines are the best fit, can anyone attest to this? What does that mean best fit? I don't want to buy lines if I am still going to have to modify them.

Thanks.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

mushroom_curry said:


> Yoyo people using Corrado lower rad supports, mine came with some sort of air dam on it.
> 
> Has anyone used the Corrado lower rad support with air dam and have any clearance issues on a small bumper car ? (belly pan)


chop it off. it wont work with smalls which kinda sucks. i was a little disappointed to be honest.



divineVR6 said:


> when switching over to the mk3 fuel tank and pump, which harness do we splice the mk3 fuel
> *Got that part figured out*
> 
> now, how does everyone get the end of the harness that plugs into the ECU through one of those holes in the raintray? I see how people have the harness up in there but havent been able to finagle it through one of the holes.
> ...


have you tried doing it backwards (fuseblock plugs go in the hole from the raintray out to the bay, then into the other hole to go into the fuseblock) cant really help you there since the PO of my shell hacked the hell outta the firewall and had huge gaping holes for me already :laugh::facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

I got it, i cut the little zip tie off the ECU harness that holds the cover to all the wires and slid that off, which allowed enough room to get it through the OEM hole.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

divineVR6 said:


> I got it, i cut the little zip tie off the ECU harness that holds the cover to all the wires and slid that off, which allowed enough room to get it through the OEM hole.



Check a few pages back in my build thread. I mentioned how to get it through & how to get rid of the slack & maintain the factory grommet.There's nearly a foot of harness between one hole the other.

In the end, it came out like this...









Just enough to from one hole to another.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Capt.Dreadz said:


> Check a few pages back in my build thread. I mentioned how to get it through & how to get rid of the slack & maintain the factory grommet.There's nearly a foot of harness between one hole the other.
> 
> In the end, it came out like this...
> 
> ...


yep yep, thats how i got it now. i messed with it a little and looked it over and then checked out a few things on here. I was definitely over thinking things:thumbup:


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

divineVR6 said:


> yep yep, thats how i got it now. i messed with it a little and looked it over and then checked out a few things on here. I was definitely over thinking things:thumbup:


Sorry i didn't reply to your PM's. I can't check my PM's on my phone & i'm to cheap to pay $3 for TapTalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

no worries


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*vr6*

when i installed my vr, i deleted the evap system, i cut off the line that comes from the gas tank to the engine bay evap charcoal canister or whatever.

what im wondering now is should it be capped off? its just cut off and ziptied to the fuel feed line and return.

also do i need two horns or am i good with just one? im pretty sure originally i had two?

thanks!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

having a little troubles with the rad and the condensor and the headlight/rad-support fitting properly.

im running a b3 front crossmember and a corrado lower rad support. the rad is sitting very close to the motor and there looks like theres barely any to no room for the a/c condensor. ill try to get pics up soon so you can see what im talking about.

any thoughts on what could be going wrong?:thumbup:


















kink in the hose


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

how to modify a3 abs booster to fit it to corrado pedal cluster?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*fans...*

can anyone direct me to the proper way to wire up the radiator fans...?? ive looked through 20 pages id hate to have to read all 150 again...


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

you have a few options. wire per MKIII bentley using the FCM or per MKII AC or MKII non AC depending whether you are running AC or not


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

My car has been feeling sluggish and it likes to bog when its not warmed up. Then after I've been driving it for probably 45 minutes it just feels low on power. It runs decent but it just doesn't feel like it should if you get what I'm saying. The only noticable problems are that its leaking a very small amount of coolant out of the clamps that connect to the aux water pump. That and the belts make a bit of noise. Any ideas?


----------



## mattyb243 (Mar 18, 2010)

i recently totalled my a3 VR6 jetta. So i have virtually a total donor car and need very few parts for the swap. one question i have, is what sort of modification is required to make the a3 pedal cluster work? i'm a body man so it's no big deal, but just wondering if anyone has done this or has any pictures of the process!


----------



## LoveTheVDub (Jul 30, 2009)

So since I already have an a3 vr gti, in order to do a swap all I need are the front Cross members, and brake booster bracket from apassat, and I have all the parts need ed?


----------



## Jmacs (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys. My Passat radiator blew this week. 
I currently have the Passat rad-half subframe but it doesnt fit with the belly pan.

I just want to clarify: I CAN use the stock mk2 rad half (instead of passat) IF I use a Corrado g60 or VR radiator and fan, Yes?

Much appreciated!:heart:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

yes. however you will have to change upper (obviously) and lower rad hoses. the lower flange on the corrado radiator is 1/4" bigger than a passat


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

radio isnt working now... its getting power to the plug but not to the pinkish wire with the tracer in it on the black plug. anyone know if that has to do with it?


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

Okay guys, I'm about to do my first swap into a 87 Jetta coupe. 

COMPLETE DONOR CAR 93 CORRADO VR6.

Do I have everything I need and can I use the corrado wiring harness and dash (I know needs slight modification if im correct to fit) ?????

ANY INPUT MUCH APPRECIATED


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Your car has ce1 wiring while your donor car is ce2 wiring. So you will need to swap over all the wiring to get it to work in your car without major splicing.


----------



## 22beast (Jul 27, 2010)

thats the plan.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

divineVR6 said:


> radio isnt working now... its getting power to the plug but not to the pinkish wire with the tracer in it on the black plug. anyone know if that has to do with it?



got it figured out


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

22beast said:


> Okay guys, I'm about to do my first swap into a 87 Jetta coupe.
> 
> COMPLETE DONOR CAR 93 CORRADO VR6.
> 
> ...


 Also the corrado dash fits with some modification. There should be a diy for the dash swap somewhere on here


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

Doing a VR6 swap into G60 Rado. Couple questions
1. I didn't install the cluster so can someone confirm these two plugs coming from the cluster, single Blue and single White. Are these for trunk light and gear selector?










Thank you


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

*Obd2 auto cabrio to obd1 5spd vr6*

I looked around and can't seem to pin point a answer I have done plenty of mk2 vr swaps but this is my 1st mk3-mk3 everything hooked up but I have no crank unless I jump harness from ign to alarm module w/ a fuse then it will crank as if it was a mk2 swap is there anything I should know when going from a obd2 car to obd1 motor and harness Thank you for any help !


----------



## apeinshape (Jan 5, 2012)

*A2 vr6 from russia*

Hi fellows! My name is Oleg. I’m from Russia, Saint-Petersburg. Last summer I bought the car of my dream. This summer I’m going to put vr6.) So I’m going to buy A3 vr6 and also a lot of other parts from passat 16v & passat vr6. I read a lot of pages of this topic and made this list. So I ask you to look at it and tell me is it right or wrong if it’s not hard for you. Best wishes! Thank you

Front Cross members (motor mount half): passat vr6;
Front Cross members (radiator half): 16V Passat (as it works best for an A3 radiator setup which I’m going to buy);
K-frame and A-arms: A3 vr6;
A-arms: A3 vr6;
Steering rack: A3 vr6;
Spindles: A3 vr6;
Axles: A3 vr6;
Brake Booster Bracket: passat 16v;
Brake Booster: A3 vr6;
Brake Master Cylinder: A3 vr6;
Steering column: A2 (with U-joints from A3);
Pedal Assembly: passat vr6;
Clutch master: passat vr6;
Heater/AC Box: A2;
AC lines: A3 vr6;
Power Steering lines: A3 vr6;
Brake lines: A3 vr6;
Rear Beam: A3 vr6;
Gas Tank: A3 vr6;
Fuel lines: A3 vr6;
Accel. Cable: What is it? i can’t understand what accel is
Cable Shifter: A3 vr6;

And also I’ve got few questions:
1)	How can I low down my mk2 if I use A3 K-frame & A-frame…it’s wider, so the wheel will not be hiden by arch, it will rub the arch. Am I right?
2)	Shall I drill a hole in the firewall if I use passat vr6 Pedal Assembly?

Ohhh…if you help me it will be very nice. Thank you again


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

apeinshape said:


> Hi fellows! My name is Oleg. I’m from Russia, Saint-Petersburg. Last summer I bought the car of my dream. This summer I’m going to put vr6.) So I’m going to buy A3 vr6 and also a lot of other parts from passat 16v & passat vr6. I read a lot of pages of this topic and made this list. So I ask you to look at it and tell me is it right or wrong if it’s not hard for you. Best wishes! Thank you
> 
> Front Cross members (motor mount half): passat vr6;
> Front Cross members (radiator half): 16V Passat (as it works best for an A3 radiator setup which I’m going to buy);
> ...



First off, thank you for being able to read everything in this thread and compile a list of parts for yourself. English isn't even your first language and you're already way ahead of half the posts in this thread. 

You can't use the mk3 brake booster. Use one from a passat.

1) if you want to lower the car, but don't want the wheels to poke out do the following. Use the a2 rear beam and just put the 5 lug stuff on it. for the front use the following: A2 steering rack, tie rods, control arms, ball joints, 10.1 spindles with 5lug hubs pressed in. You'll need to change the ends of your A2 axles to have the vr6 outer CV joint as well. If you don't want to go through all this, just buy corrado 5lug stuff for the front. 

2) yes, drill a hole for the clutch master cylinder

3) accel cable means throttle cable. Get one from a vr6 passat to match your pedal assembly. Also, make sure you get the right clutch master cylinder to fit your pedal assembly. There is an old style and new style.


----------



## apeinshape (Jan 5, 2012)

The Hater said:


> First off, thank you for being able to read everything in this thread and compile a list of parts for yourself. English isn't even your first language and you're already way ahead of half the posts in this thread.
> 
> You can't use the mk3 brake booster. Use one from a passat.
> 
> ...



Ok, everything is much clear for me now.

So i'll use passat 16v Brake Booster Bracket, passat 16v Brake Booster and A3 brake master cylinder.

Thank you


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

> 1) if you want to lower the car, but don't want the wheels to poke out do the following. Use the a2 rear beam and just put the 5 lug stuff on it. for the front use the following: A2 steering rack, tie rods, control arms, ball joints, 10.1 spindles with 5lug hubs pressed in. You'll need to change the ends of your A2 axles to have the vr6 outer CV joint as well. If you don't want to go through all this, just buy corrado 5lug stuff for the front.


Remember Lou you need to drill your 4 lug rotors to 5 lug to do this.


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

*hittting the wall*

hey guys im finishing up my vr swap and have gotten the car to crank if i jump the starter interlock relay ( more question on that in a moment ) but i can get it to crank and have check for spark and i am getting spark . 
Question 
1- i know the blue and yellow wire is fuel pump and sits currently in G1 pin 3 will jmp the fuel pump on with a test light but will not on key on any thoughts also get 12v on pin6 on ecu plug .does the ecu give it ground to turn on fuel pump ? i can jump the pump on to get pressure on the rail









2 also not getting any voltage at z1 for injector power . is it safe to put that plug at y4 or is it too much voltage ?

3 how do i test for injector pulse ?

4 if i unplug the ecu connector and touch pins 2 3 4 with a test light i can hear the injectors clicking . 

#gettinfrustrated please help guys asap i willl be avail to answer questions as soon as u guys give me so imput and i can provide all the info u guys will need to help me diag no work for the next two days just wanna hear this thing run


----------



## JagerPwrd (Nov 30, 2008)

JagerPwrd said:


> hey guys im finishing up my vr swap and have gotten the car to crank if i jump the starter interlock relay ( more question on that in a moment ) but i can get it to crank and have check for spark and i am getting spark .
> Question
> 1- i know the blue and yellow wire is fuel pump and sits currently in G1 pin 3 will jmp the fuel pump on with a test light but will not on key on any thoughts also get 12v on pin6 on ecu plug .does the ecu give it ground to turn on fuel pump ? i can jump the pump on to get pressure on the rail
> 
> ...



fuse box pics most liek them as well


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Is there an easy way to figure out which pedal assembly the original swapper put in my car? Like a part number stamped somewhere I can read it without removing it (if it helps, I'm running a NON-ABS braking system - engine, trans, and ECU are out of a 95 Passat... wiring appears to be out of a 95 GTI - not 100% on the wiring though)? The problem is that I need to replace my clutch master cylinder, and things have been modified to work - if you've followed my thread, you know what I'm up against, haha. It does appear as though the current CMC is an early Corrado/Passat style (with the line connection on the side of the CMC). Here's my problem though... I don't think I have a matching pedal set. Whoever installed the CMC, instead of buying the right one, they just modified it to work with the pedal set... and modified the Clutch Pedal to work with the CMC modification, as well. My guess is that it would be best to just get a whole new pedal assembly... either way, I just want to be sure that the new one would work with the components already on the car. Is it possible to just swap in a clutch pedal off of another car, instead of pulling the whole pedal assembly out?

It looks like they chopped off the CMC's original mounting method and welded on a new one.









You can see where a bracket of some sort has been ground off the pedal.











Any help is thoroughly appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Early passat and corrado clusters have the clutch master held on with a pin and a hook style throttle cable. A b4 passat cluster will use a mk3 style throttle cable with a ball and a clutch master with a ball and clip. The bracket looks like it was ****tily welded on but that is factory.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Early passat and corrado clusters have the clutch master held on with a pin and a hook style throttle cable. A b4 passat cluster will use a mk3 style throttle cable with a ball and a clutch master with a ball and clip. The bracket looks like it was ****tily welded on but that is factory.


Throttle cable is definitely of the ball type. From looking at pictures, its the early MK3 style.










That's also the thing that confuses me... as the clutch master cylinder is the old style with the bleeder on top and the line to the trans on the side. I'm just curious as to how I'm going to mount a new one, as none of the pictures I'm seeing look like they would share a similar mounting style.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

OKAY, so I just went out and took some new pics with my phone, since its a lot easier to get in those tight spaces compared to my DSLR, haha.










Now you can see the nastiness of what the PO did, haha. BUT, this restores some confidence for me. The slot that can be seen just above the bolt (what I imagine the bolt is threaded through), I assume that's where the plastic clip slides in on the newer style CMC?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The plastic clip slides into a box that is welded to the pedal.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

NVM - just looked at your previous post. you're going to need a new pedal to replace that one.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

alright guys i've been doing research for over a year now and am finally starting my mk1 vr project... my question to you is mk2vr6.com says the green plug is for the ac... butttt what is the single black plug for Figured i'd asked before i delete it and end up having to re run it. It is factory taped to the green ac plug. It is a black and purple wire running into the single black plug. thanks guys i really appreciate it!!!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> The plastic clip slides into a box that is welded to the pedal.


 Well, it looks like the PO took a grinder to that box then... :banghead: 



The Hater said:


> NVM - just looked at your previous post. you're going to need a new pedal to replace that one.


 That's kind of what I figured.  

I wonder if and where I could get just a new pedal... is it even replaceable on its own?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

You should be able to just swap out the pedal, but you might be hard pressed to find someone selling just the pedal. You'll probably have to buy a whole new pedal cluster, but then you can just swap the pedal out to make your life easier.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

sweetrocco420 said:


> alright guys i've been doing research for over a year now and am finally starting my mk1 vr project... my question to you is mk2vr6.com says the green plug is for the ac... butttt what is the single black plug for Figured i'd asked before i delete it and end up having to re run it. It is factory taped to the green ac plug. It is a black and purple wire running into the single black plug. thanks guys i really appreciate it!!!:thumbup::beer:


 Fuel gauge? M/03


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I got fuel in the oil, tried to start the car and it wouldnt fire. kept blowing the fuse for fuel pump. it looks like I flooded the engine with fuel and somehow it got in the oil. does this mean loss of compression perhaps?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

quick double check to be sure. 

MK3 and MK4 12v blocks and heads are the same save for the 3 mounting holes on the block for the MK4 motor mount, correct?


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

What modifications needed to install mk3 vr6 ac/heater box in mk2 with mk2 dash? First post says that slight modifications needed, where i can find more info?

Second question is about brake booster. How to fit mk3 brake booster to corrado pedal cluster? mk3 ends with ball and corrado ends with "fork"


----------



## Str8pipingti (Oct 10, 2010)

*again about the k frame and rear beam from a 94 passat glx to 91 jetta.*

so why again can I not use the rear beam from my passat?? Are we for sure about the K- frame bolt holes not lining up?? i have read alot of different stuff about the b3 swap subject and it is all to confusing. I want to use all the suspension parts on the mk2, with the 5 lug set-up. i think it will work just fine. even if i have to do a little mod. ..thanks


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Str8pipingti said:


> so why again can I not use the rear beam from my passat?? Are we for sure about the K- frame bolt holes not lining up?? i have read alot of different stuff about the b3 swap subject and it is all to confusing. I want to use all the suspension parts on the mk2, with the 5 lug set-up. i think it will work just fine. even if i have to do a little mod. ..thanks


it will not work, unbolt the rear stubs and bot them onto the mk2 rail done....


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Str8pipingti said:


> so why again can I not use the rear beam from my passat?? Are we for sure about the K- frame bolt holes not lining up?? i have read alot of different stuff about the b3 swap subject and it is all to confusing. I want to use all the suspension parts on the mk2, with the 5 lug set-up. i think it will work just fine. even if i have to do a little mod. ..thanks


It doesn't work because they are different. This swap has been done a million times over, the stuff listed on the first page is what works. If you want to be different and try to fit a passat k-frame on an a2, I say go for it. But its pretty clear you haven't even taken the passat k-frame off yet, otherwise you'd see the difference immediately.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Fuel gauge? M/03


how many wires are going to the green? i think that works for the A/C harness


----------



## Str8pipingti (Oct 10, 2010)

yea yea yea.


----------



## ahair2fast2 (May 9, 2007)

ok i have a 86 2door jetta. i am putting the harrness and engion from a 98 jetta glx in. i have been looking on here and it looks like i ca run the abs using the a3 booster and passat vr6 peddle assembly but will need to get the brackit from non abs passat and cut the ball end off the a3 booster and install the one from the a2. is this right?


----------



## Str8pipingti (Oct 10, 2010)

The Hater said:


> It doesn't work because they are different. This swap has been done a million times over, the stuff listed on the first page is what works. If you want to be different and try to fit a passat k-frame on an a2, I say go for it. But its pretty clear you haven't even taken the passat k-frame off yet, otherwise you'd see the difference immediately.


are you bored?


----------



## Austin_85'MKII (Jul 3, 2008)

after reading through the parts list on page 1, i didnt see anything about using any parts from gti's or jettas with vr6s? 

obd1 passat vr6's are hard to come across in my area which is my reason for asking.
i didnt want to read through 147 pages looking for an answer. 

thanks


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

ahair2fast2 said:


> ok i have a 86 2door jetta. i am putting the harrness and engion from a 98 jetta glx in. i have been looking on here and it looks like i ca run the abs using the a3 booster and passat vr6 peddle assembly but will need to get the brackit from non abs passat and cut the ball end off the a3 booster and install the one from the a2. is this right?


the location for the bolts on the mk3 booster is different


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Austin_85'MKII said:


> after reading through the parts list on page 1, i didnt see anything about using any parts from gti's or jettas with vr6s?
> 
> obd1 passat vr6's are hard to come across in my area which is my reason for asking.
> i didnt want to read through 147 pages looking for an answer.
> ...


my main donor was a 96 jetta
engine
engine harness
k-frame
gas tank and fuel lines

kept the mk2 rear beam and swapped the 5-lug over to it bought a new proportion valve

grabbed my pedal cluster from a B4 i believe, they work with the mk3 clutch slave cyl
use a b3 front crossmember
corrado lower rad support, though i might switch it out later.
grabbed a non-abs booster bracket and used the mk2 booster
mk3 non abs brake master cyl

running A/C as well. used a mk3 evap core though i had to mod the box a little. think a passat one will work better.
Corrado SLC A/C lines though you can keep it all mk2 stuff and just weld the mk2 line ends onto mk3 lines


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Str8pipingti said:


> are you bored?


everything you need to know to use is on the first page. the Passat is a total different plat form. hes tryin to help ya out and keep you from trying to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## 84MK1RabbitGTI (Oct 25, 2009)

Dumb question

Are their any bolt in Radiators that do not require the Core support to be cut/modified?

Thanks


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

rado


----------



## 84MK1RabbitGTI (Oct 25, 2009)

Shtbox said:


> rado


VR or G60?
What hoses do you use?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

Doesn't matter
Vr6 rado


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

believe the g60 is a little bigger, i have one for sale if youre interested


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

rado or mk3 hoses.


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

ok so i'm nearing the end of my swap and have a few questions. i am running the entire mk3 harness fuse box etc minus all the wiring for the doors, abs, and other stuff i don't need. ive got everything wired up and the starter clicks but does not engage. 
the alarm is bypassed with a 20a fuse and i have the clutch switch wires tied together. is there any thing else i am missing? 

ive got the battery grounded to the block and to the frame plus all of the other random grounds on the battery cable. are there any im missing? the small "cassete" looking ground junction that was in the mk3 is now relocated on my mk2 and ive been plugging all the interior grounds into it. The grounds are just the brown wires right?

here's the connectors i can't find places for.

yellow one pin with yellow/black wire
blue one pin with blue/white wire both coming from the engine bay

yellow one pin with red/black wire
blue one pin with red wire
white two pin with red/black and green/orange wires
all coming from the same harness as the cluster connectors









yellow four pin with black/white red/yellow green/black and yellow/ black wires coming from the bay









orange two pin tan/ white and green/gray wires 
black one pin tan/orange wire
yellow one pin yellow/ green wire 
black six pin green/orange green/black green/yellow red/white brown/white and green/black wires
black six pin that kind of looks like texas. brown red/black green/black tan/white black/white green/black
all of these are with the rear haness for the tail lights and fuel pump


























sorry for my ignorance and thanks in advance for the help:beer::beer:. 

its been a long 8 months and i just want to get this thing going


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

^?


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

still looking for help


----------



## BASKUTKAYZ (Aug 12, 2007)

After spending most of my time at work today reading through bull**** posts about "what is a k-frame" and "if I use the same **** as the guy posted above me, will I have the same problems he had" I'm sick of reading.

All I want to know is did anyone here use only a3 vr6 components on their swap? I will find a way to make it all work no matter what but I'm just trying to find at least one other person who did it this way to hopefully learn a few pointers.

FYI I won't be using power steering, ac, or heat, and will use abs. Everything is off an obd1 glx.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

There is no way easy way to run only mk3 parts. It would require clutch cable and hydraulic actuator and special aftermarket front motor mount. Usually I use a mk3 car. Get passat/corrado pedal cluster and hydro clutch stuff and passat/corrado front motor crossmember. Use corrado rad. Reuse mk3 hoses and fans.


----------



## BASKUTKAYZ (Aug 12, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> There is no way easy way to run only mk3 parts. It would require clutch cable and hydraulic actuator and special aftermarket front motor mount. Usually I use a mk3 car. Get passat/corrado pedal cluster and hydro clutch stuff and passat/corrado front motor crossmember. Use corrado rad. Reuse mk3 hoses and fans.


Corrado parts are so damn hard to find! I feel like finding a few parts like a solid front mount and reusing my a3 radiator would be easier (and potentially cheaper) than sourcing corrado crossmember and radiator.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

thecrackajack said:


> Corrado parts are so damn hard to find! I feel like finding a few parts like a solid front mount and reusing my a3 radiator would be easier (and potentially cheaper) than sourcing corrado crossmember and radiator.


g60 lower rad supports and rads work fine.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

thecrackajack said:


> Corrado parts are so damn hard to find!


most passat parts are the same as corrado parts:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Don't need corrado lower rad support. It is same as mk2. You buy a new rad. G60 or vr6. One is bigger than the other.


----------



## BASKUTKAYZ (Aug 12, 2007)

steveo27 said:


> most passat parts are the same as corrado parts:thumbup:


Going to pick up b3 parts this weekend. I will try to force a3 parts to fit first, though. Thanks for the help guys. Expect a write-up if I make a3 parts work.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

thecrackajack said:


> Going to pick up b3 parts this weekend. I will try to force a3 parts to fit first, though. Thanks for the help guys. Expect a write-up if I make a3 parts work.



Are you also going to provide a write up as to why people have been using the parts listed on page one for the past 20 years when the A3 parts don't work? It would be really helpful if anyone else after you decides they want to reinvent the wheel as well. Don't get me wrong, you can probably make most stuff work, with a lot of unnecessary fabrication. For example, it would be nice to see a comparison if you spend 10 hours modifying a mk3 pedal cluster vs the 20 mins it should take to bolt in a passat/corrado pedal cluster. Or maybe how much time you spend cutting and welding a mk3 front subframe to fit the a2 chassis vs just buying a passat/corrado one and bolting it in.


----------



## BASKUTKAYZ (Aug 12, 2007)

The Hater said:


> Are you also going to provide a write up as to why people have been using the parts listed on page one for the past 20 years when the A3 parts don't work? It would be really helpful if anyone else after you decides they want to reinvent the wheel as well. Don't get me wrong, you can probably make most stuff work, with a lot of unnecessary fabrication. For example, it would be nice to see a comparison if you spend 10 hours modifying a mk3 pedal cluster vs the 20 mins it should take to bolt in a passat/corrado pedal cluster. Or maybe how much time you spend cutting and welding a mk3 front subframe to fit the a2 chassis vs just buying a passat/corrado one and bolting it in.


I'll do a write-up on why people rip apart a corrado just to make their life easier. How about that?

And A3 parts can work, just need to modify them. I was really hoping someone used A3 parts only that I could learn from. That is all.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

thecrackajack said:


> I'll do a write-up on why people rip apart a corrado just to make their life easier. How about that?
> 
> And A3 parts can work, just need to modify them. I was really hoping someone used A3 parts only that I could learn from. That is all.


We are all waiting on the edge of our seats.


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

thecrackajack said:


> I'll do a write-up on why people rip apart a corrado just to make their life easier




Corrado...serving the vw community as a parts car since 1990 (1989 for you euro folks)!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sometimes i wonder why i even bother.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> sometimes i wonder why i even bother.


your info has always helped me out and I appreciate it. I always try to find the easiest way to do things, if its a proven model to work and the easiest then why change it.:thumbup:


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> sometimes i wonder why i even bother.


Haha I gave up ages ago on helping out in this thread. Not sure why you waste your time anymore B. If someone can't be bothered to read the first few pages which has the cut and dry info on it already then they can figure it out on their own. Nothing has changed in what you need to use for a vr swap in a A2 since 93 when people started doing them. Nothing ever will either, there will never be some new revolutionary discovery to aid in a vr swap. I can understand folks having wiring issues but mechanically the swap has been explained enough. Whatever good night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

i pluged my buddy's cluster into my newly swapped car and the rpm needle pinned it self way past red line. (without the car being on). has this ever happened to you guys? what did you do to get it back?

thanks in advance. i'm hoping it's fixable


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Bad ground. It is usually the ground on the back of cyl head/intake manifold.


----------



## BASKUTKAYZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. Didn't mean to start anything, just wanted to try it a specific way.


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

The funny thing about this is I was stuck with what yall are already talking about 
I have a donor 98 Gti vr6 
In simple words.....IM GOIN TO THE JUNKYARD


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

> Brake Booster Bracket:
> 
> a)Corrado VR6 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster b)Corrado G60 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster c)Passat 16V NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster d)Corrado ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units d)Passat ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units **This bracket is needed to install the hydrolic clutch master cylinder
> 
> ...


Some what lost.. 
Im using a mk3 booster and cylinder because my mk2 had cable clutch. All I need is a bracket to make this work? I don't care for abs. I doubt it works on the donor anyways.
Also looks like a have a mechanical tach or speedo so ill need to update the cluster or go with a vr6 cluster.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Leave booster. Change brake master cyl if desired. Use mk3 brake reservoir. Need non abs bracket from corrado or passat. Done.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

OK so I just swapped my Passat harness to a auto Jetta harness. Everything is working except the mil light. It worked before and I just checked the bulb and it works when moved to another source (i.e. oil light). What the hell did I forget to do, or is the wire cut somewhere inside of the harness?

Does anybody know route of the mil light from the ecm to engine harness fuse box pin to cluster harness pin, to cluster it self..? And is it a 12v power in the wire or ground?


Per a2 resource I have

ECM ?
engine harness side g1/09
cluster harness side u1/09
cluster t28/20


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Leave booster. Change brake master cyl if desired. Use mk3 brake reservoir. Need non abs bracket from corrado or passat. Done.


Ok... so the booster will work I can leave the master cylinder. Have to use mk3 reservoir to make up for clutch fluid. And where im lost is how the clutch connects to the brake system. Guess I will have to see when. I pull apart the mk3. Now the bracket you speak of is behind the booster? 
It has to be non-abs? I have a lead on front engine support, pedal assembly, and the bracket but I will have to go look. I doubt it's non abs. Maybe ....


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Never mind I thought about it with a Blue Moon and blam figured out what it was. The cluster harness is from a Passat so the mil light is on u1/08 and need to be on u1/09 for mk3 vr6. So I just swapped the pin over and it's all good. Now its time for another beer.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

Deezy said:


> And where im lost is how the clutch connects to the brake system. Guess I will have to see when. I pull apart the mk3.


theres a nipple on the resevoir that feeds the clutch master with fluid.



> Now the bracket you speak of is behind the booster?
> It has to be non-abs? I have a lead on front engine support, pedal assembly, and the bracket but I will have to go look. I doubt it's non abs. Maybe ....


yes and yes


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Later MK2s also have the same reservoir. 

The brackets can still be had at the dealership for under 50$.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> Later MK2s also have the same reservoir.
> 
> The brackets can still be had at the dealership for under 50$.


The mk3 reservoir is big and hooks around the abs unit somewhat. Might look into this. Bracket should be about $12 tops where im going so let's hope it's non abs. 


Thank you shtbox.. thanks to everybody in the a2 vr6 swap community. I will do you guys justice! Even if I cant stop!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn new harness. Last week I could hit 7000rpm all day, now with the new harness I'm stuck at 6200rpm. Is it the cam sensor going bad, or the vss signal that goes to to w/01 that's causing the early shut off?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

.... throttle position sensor... should throw a code after a couple hundred miles. Check those wires.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Changed the cam sensor, and it's all good. But I will double check the throttle wires.


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Brake Set up*

Brake Set up... (I read the 1st 15 pages or so then realized I had 150 to go and gave up) 
I have a complete 97 GTI VR6 and am looking for a MKII Diesel for the swap. As im looking, I want to start buying the other pieces I need to make the swap work. 

I am not entirely clear on the break set up... I want to run ABS, so this is what I think is right... can someone confirm or correct me? 
Passat or Corrado NON-abs bracket 
A3 VR6 ABS Booster 
A3 VR6 ABS Master Cylinder 
Corrado VR6/G60 Pedal Assembly 
A3 VR6 ABS Break Lines 

Thanks!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You need all passat or corrado abs stuff.


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> You need all passat or corrado abs stuff.


 Does that go for the electronics as well, or Can I use the pedals/booster/master from a Corrado and the electronics from my GTI? 

Thanks,


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

shorty53186 said:


> Does that go for the electronics as well, or Can I use the pedals/booster/master from a Corrado and the electronics from my GTI?
> 
> Thanks,


 Anyone?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

That's pretty much what the FAQ says to do. If the abs electronics connect to the harness... or use the abs controller from the mk3?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## pennell33 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive searched and this question has been asked on page 137 and 138... 

is there anyone that has got the mk2 tach to work correctly with the distributor vr ? 

i have it tapped into the coil but it doesnt read properly


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a 12v VR6 in my car, and I am in the process of shaving the engine bay, and I was wondering something....

I have a non AC radiator harness that does NOT use the J293 coolant fan control module or aux water pump ...

The gauge cluster coolant temperature sensor is a 4 pin sensor - F87(gauge cluster)/G2(after-run switch).

Pin 1 - goes to the FCM and is used to trigger the aux water pump
Pin 2 - goes to the fuseblock then traces to the gauge cluster (signal to gauge)
Pin 3 - ground (for gauge cluster side)
Pin 4 - ground (for aux water pump side)

Like so - 












Here is the VR6 coolant gauge / aux water pump sensor -










http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Cooling/181/12



And here is the 2 pin sensor from a Digi II MK2 - 










http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Cooling/181/7



I was wondering if it were as simple as de-pinning the 4 pin plug and running a Digi II sensor & 2 pin plug?


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I also have 2 other questions - 

1 - When deleting the Evap system from an OBD2 swap, I can simply remove everything from the Evap system correct? Plug the port on the intake manifold? And run the line from the tank and just vent it? Can I remove the Evap purge valve without it throwing a CEL/code? Or do I have to leave the valve plugged in with out the rubber lines attached? What about installing a resistor in the plug end like they do with MK4s?

2. - I have an OBD2 VR6 engine harness from an automatic car. I have been able to figure out every fuseblock plug save for one of them.

It is a 8 pin black plug. 

1 - brown/black
2 - black/blue to F/07 (reverse light switch)
3 - black to F/06 (reverse light switch)
4- yellow /red
5- green / black to F/09 (auto trans control module)
6- BLANK
7- blue / yellow
8- yellow











I haven't been able to dig into the harness and trace the 4 wire, I was wondering what they did though?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Martin Sheen said:


> I also have 2 other questions -
> 
> 1 - When deleting the Evap system from an OBD2 swap, I can simply remove everything from the Evap system correct? Plug the port on the intake manifold? And run the line from the tank and just vent it? Can I remove the Evap purge valve without it throwing a CEL/code? Or do I have to leave the valve plugged in with out the rubber lines attached? What about installing a resistor in the plug end like they do with MK4s?
> 
> ...


For question number 1 your best off searching around the mk3 or vr6 forums. I know the best way to take care off the sai is to chip the car can't remember the name of the chip but it also deletes the rear o2 sensor so its a double whammy


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

pennell33 said:


> Ive searched and this question has been asked on page 137 and 138...
> 
> is there anyone that has got the mk2 tach to work correctly with the distributor vr ?
> 
> i have it tapped into the coil but it doesnt read properly


Yes call up mmp and pay them $250 and they will send a box that adjusts the signal to make it read right.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Bonesaw. I guessing will come back and help again in here


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Deezy said:


> For question number 1 your best off searching around the mk3 or vr6 forums. I know the best way to take care off the sai is to chip the car can't remember the name of the chip but it also deletes the rear o2 sensor so its a double whammy


I believe c2 supplies that chip


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

SLC4ME said:


> I believe c2 supplies that chip


I believe you are correct sir. That is goal. Just delete that crap and chip it out. Use gutted cat.
Quad whammy since the chip will add ponies and increase fuel mileage


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Leave the Evap solinoid
Get a chip if you want to get rid of SAI or pull bulb

Need to run wires from f6 and f7 to backup lights. You can ignore the rest.


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> Leave the Evap solinoid
> Get a chip if you want to get rid of SAI or pull bulb
> 
> Need to run wires from f6 and f7 to backup lights. You can ignore the rest.



Thanks :thumbup: 

I read that's all you needed to do, but I wanted to be sure for the Evap :thumbup:

I plan on chipping out the SAI 

I figured it was all for the auto trans stuff.

I also had another question - I want to delete the PCV heating element between the valve cover and the intake tube. Will it throw a code or CEL? Or should I just leave it plugged in and tucked away somewhere?

Thanks again.:beer:


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

ok so tonight i swapped a mk3 dash in and just about everythings working besides the backlighting for the heater controls and the heater box itself. i'm using a whole mk3 harness, theyres nothing mk2 left. 

There's a main connector off the heater box it'sbig white six pin with two thick red wires going in to it. where does this go? i would have thought it would plug back in to the fuse box but i can't find a spot for it and it doesnt have a tab on it like the rest of the fuse box plugs.. 

and for the backlighting on the heater controls.. there's a spot for a two pin on it's back side. anyone know the color or the color of the wires going in to it? i can't find the connector.

last but not least coming from my rear harness i've got this 








anyone know what this is for/ where it goes? my fuel pump and lights are all working.. no reverse lights though

Thanks in advance:beer::beer:
i'd be no where without this thread


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*B3 Booster with A3 Mater*

Does anyone know if a B3 VR6 ABS Brake Booster will Bolt up with an A3 VR6 ABS Mater Cylinder?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

there is a white plug that goes to back of heater controls. then there is a 8? pin black connector. on most mk3s the heater controls dont even work anymore. It all plugs into Q on fuse box. 

That weird connector is for sunroof, dome light etc.


----------



## burntoast9 (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone willing ti help me start up my vr into my mark 2? 

i bought a donor vr6 (98 gti which had a obd1 motor and harness) harness is cut up and spliced and i do not like.... even tho it did run on before with out a problem..

im looking for someone who can deal with wiring and helping me fix it up or use my other wiring that i have off a 0bd1 passat but is missing a other pce of harness


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

98 obd1 :what:


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Let me get some help from someone besides my self b/c apparently I am not getting it done. Got the car to crank, getting fuel to the engine, getting power to a brand new coil and still not getting it turned over did the electrical tests and the only coming up out of spec is the main ground at pin 34 and 54 on the Ecu. This ground should be at approx. battery voltage and its at 1.417v. This main ground is for the 2 knock sensors, ect sensor, tps sensor, iat sensor, egr temp sensor and my engine speed rpm sensor. I've been trying to find that ground but I can't find it. It says the grounds isare in the control module mfi and in the mfi wiring harness.question is which harness is this? TIA opcorn:


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

To fit a3 brake booster to corrado/passat pedal cluster you need:
— die m10x1.5 (metric size)
— corrado clevis N90205901 4$ at vw dealer
— something to cut ending ball on booster rod

Measure rod length from you old booster. Cut the rod to desired lenght, then make thead on rod for about 30mm. Apply some locktite on thead and and screw clevis on.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

bansheelos said:


> Let me get some help from someone besides my self b/c apparently I am not getting it done. Got the car to crank, getting fuel to the engine, getting power to a brand new coil and still not getting it turned over did the electrical tests and the only coming up out of spec is the main ground at pin 34 and 54 on the Ecu. This ground should be at approx. battery voltage and its at 1.417v. This main ground is for the 2 knock sensors, ect sensor, tps sensor, iat sensor, egr temp sensor and my engine speed rpm sensor. I've been trying to find that ground but I can't find it. It says the grounds isare in the control module mfi and in the mfi wiring harness.question is which harness is this? TIA opcorn:


Do you have the ground on the head grounded.. there two eyelets that should be grounded to the head. its on the harness that runs over to your Throttle body. the grounds are right on the back side of the head by the oil fill cap


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Anybody in here completed a American wiring swap without switching to ce2 first? I read about piggy backing and such and that's pretty much what I am doing. Just need to know which ignition wires to jump over from the American wired relay panel to the ce2 panel. Pretty much complete interior as well as lights and wipers are American wiring and the entire engine/fuel will run off the ce2 panel. 
Only thing I will swap into the dash is a mk3 vr6 cluster. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

divineVR6 said:


> Do you have the ground on the head grounded.. there two eyelets that should be grounded to the head. its on the harness that runs over to your Throttle body. the grounds are right on the back side of the head by the oil fill cap


I don't have anything from that harness that grounds to the head, only in the front by the dipstick. It's a early dizzy corrado vr if that helps


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

It only has that set of grounds. There should be 3 of them on that bracket.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

steveo27 said:


> It only has that set of grounds. There should be 3 of them on that bracket.


Yup theres 3 of them on there they have been cleaned off too. Still cranking and no starting! :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Do you have a good ground at pin 1?


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> Do you have a good ground at pin 1?


Pin 1 is fine, its pin 33 that is being a little beeeeotch.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

pin 33 is grounded on back of head. bracket connects from head to intake manifold.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> pin 33 is grounded on back of head. bracket connects from head to intake manifold.


The thing thats crazy is I am getting spark and fuel if the maf or the rpm speed sensor wasnt working I wouldnt be getting spark correct?


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

Which wires should go to that red thing on the right? And what color shoud be connector above it? Yellow?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Single red wire with yellow stripe with red connector if obd1. If obd2 a big yellow connector goes next to it with thick red/ blue. That piece is needed for fuel pump.


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

It seems like the last time I used under drive pulleys I didn't need to beat the frame can anyone confirm?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

You shouldn't have to beat the frame with under drive pulleys.


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

SLC4ME said:


> It seems like the last time I used under drive pulleys I didn't need to beat the frame can anyone confirm?


 Confirmed LOL


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Awesome I just couldn't remember for 100% certainty and it's been a while lol


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

quick question... 

will this work? 

95 passat pedals 
95 passat clutch master 
88 booster? 

The 95 is ABS and assuming i will need the bracket off the 95 i assume? 

i am asking because i assume the info listed in post #1 is setup specific. for instance someone wanting abs would use all abs parts? 
i do not want abs. i would like to use my current brake setup but need a hydraulic clutch! 

the parts for converting to cable clutch are over priced! but so much easier.... 

i guess i do not understand the bracket and such..


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Are you keeping the abs?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

SLC4ME said:


> Are you keeping the abs?


 No im keeping the a2 brake lines. 

im just confusing myself because i have compared mk3 to mk2 pedal assemblies today. 
i havent seen the b4 passat pedals or how it attatches to the booster. im denting chassis leg tomorrow and i can get those parts off a passat as well. if i cant figure the clutch thing im at a stand still until i do.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

B4 stuff is similar to MK3 stuff. MK2, corrado, and B3 is similar


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> B4 stuff is similar to MK3 stuff. MK3, corrado, and B3 is similar


 mk3 was not similar enough for me to do today. wish i had a solid tried and true answer. i want to goto the junk yard tomorrow... even if using pedals and clutch master the worst i would need to get is a non abs bracket. ?? i just cant see abs and non abs being that different? maybe different rod lengths into the booster?


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Still not sure what you are asking.

Use B3/corrado stuff, its all bolt in.

Use B4 pedals, B4 clutch master, B4 non ABS booster bracket. and a MK3 non ABS booster.

MK2 booster has clevis where it connects to the pedal. The B4 pedals use a ball and socket. Look up a few posts, there is a DIY how to make a changer it from ball to clevis. 

ABS and non ABS brackets are different.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

steveo27 said:


> Still not sure what you are asking.
> 
> Use B3/corrado stuff, its all bolt in.
> 
> ...


 
ok so... 

the b4 passat im scavenging has ABS 

I Can? use the pedals and clutch master? 

I can use the mk2 booster with minor modifications, but mk3 NON abs booster requires none 

I will need to purchase a NON abs passat booster bracket. 

I'm sorry for asking so many questions but i just want to do it right. I'm down to the most interesting part of the swap and i would hate to buy a bunch of parts i cannot use.


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I just typed out a whole long thing, but it got deleted for some reason. 

The gist of things is to match the parts. Use a B4 pedal cluster/B4 clutch master/MK3 or B4 non abs booster/non ABS bracket.

Look at pictures of how the MK2/MK3/B3/B4 booster & clutch master connect to the pedals and you'll understand


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Used a3 pedals, a3 clutchmaster , a3 non-abs booster, a2 brake master...


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

Martin Sheen said:


> I have a 12v VR6 in my car, and I am in the process of shaving the engine bay, and I was wondering something....
> 
> I have a non AC radiator harness that does NOT use the J293 coolant fan control module or aux water pump ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Seems legit. Should send the same signal granted you wire it up right. Than you will have two wires to delete.


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Wiring it is easy. I am just worried about the temperature range the 2 sensors read.


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Deezy said:


> Used a3 pedals, a3 clutchmaster , a3 non-abs booster, a2 brake master...


 
Can you take some pictures showing what you did to get the a3 pedal cluster to work?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

The Hater said:


> Can you take some pictures showing what you did to get the a3 pedal cluster to work?


 Words explain it a little better but I can get pics after work. 
First what I did was drilled three holes in the pedal assembly like I was going to bolt it to the old assembly. I wasn't paying attention but this ended up helping me as I bolted the pedal assembly to the fire wall with the bracket and marked the 4 holes to be drilled... 
The a3 pedals has a bracket for the clutch slave. It doesn't line up with any holes but you can see it from the outside. Drilled a hole than used a grinder like wheel on a drill to widen the hole to fit the master. Than drill the two outer holes that hold it in. Now with the booster bolted up good and snug take a piece if dowel or 2x2 and place it over this hole area and beat on it until the firewall is butted up the the clutch master bracket. Bolt up. 

Now u just need to make a bracket or two to strengthen it. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Or you could use corrado / passat pedal cluster with no modification or additional support needed other than hole for clutch master


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Or you could use corrado / passat pedal cluster with no modification or additional support needed other than hole for clutch master


 What he said..
I didn't mind doing the extra labor and saving money.. I would have had to drive 2 hours for the parts car and I didn't know if it was hydraulic clutch/ vr6/ automatic/ non ABS... so yea.. simple bracket to strengthen the pedal cluster. I'm just going to remove both brackets from mk2 pedal cluster and tack weld on. It holds firm now but I don't know about slamming on the brakes yet....


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The biggest thing is making sure you reinforce where the clutch master goes. I've seen car without that and it isn't pretty when it rips a hole in firewall


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> The biggest thing is making sure you reinforce where the clutch master goes. I've seen car without that and it isn't pretty when it rips a hole in firewall


 The bracket for the clutch master bolts to the pedal cluster. So its pretty sturdy and I don't see it ripping the firewall. 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm well aware. Just think its funny to have to fab something up when you can get the pieces to make it a bolt in situation. OE plus


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> I'm well aware. Just think its funny to have to fab something up when you can get the pieces to make it a bolt in situation. OE plus


 When u have a complete mk3 gti for the swap it makes perfect sense. You can either spend a little time fabbing or a little time sourcing the parts and going out of pocket for them. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

No matter what you need parts from more than a mk3. Ie the front motor crossmember.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

B3 b4 front crossmember and a3 non ABS booster was readily available. I don't see what the problem is here but your not making a point? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm missing something here... 
Car cranks but will not start. I had to jump the fuel relay to get gas to the rail... assuming ecu is not Turing on injectors or coil pack. 
I did the two fuses.to bypass alarm. 
Some things are still unpluhed like o2 sensors. 
no evap stuff 

ok... coil pack has 12v but im not getting any spark. 
i have to be getting gas because i have to worlds biggest headache and it smells like gas horrible in the garage. maybe crank sensor.. dont know? maybe swap with my mk3 tomorrow. 
engine ran fine when pulled. the rank sensor connector did kind of break but its together and connected good. 


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey I currently having a problem with my swap it's obd2 I have power to cluster 
But when I turn the key to on the miles and time fade away 
Also when I try to crank it it dosent crank at all I have a feeling I'm missing something can anybody help me out


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

*FV-QR*

is D/08 to E/02 jumped?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> Hey I currently having a problem with my swap it's obd2 I have power to cluster
> But when I turn the key to on the miles and time fade away
> Also when I try to crank it it dosent crank at all I have a feeling I'm missing something can anybody help me out


 Sounds like loose wires on the battery. 
Clean them and tighten and report back. 
As for d8 to e2. The miles won't show unless this is jumped. 


Started my mk2 vr6 today for the first time. I had a bad crank sensor and the ignition wires I wired up a little wrong. Needed constant switched power instead of the wire I tapped into turned off when I cranked.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

I just jumped it didn't do anything different my miles are on my cluster but when I turn the key they fade but when I turn it off it comes back up probally a bad ground but what about the no crank? Start isn't making any sound ? Also do I need a 30 30b wire for obd2


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> I just jumped it didn't do anything different my miles are on my cluster but when I turn the key they fade but when I turn it off it comes back up probally a bad ground but what about the no crank? Start isn't making any sound ? Also do I need a 30 30b wire for obd2


 Did you put fuses in the two connectors off the engine harness behind the relay panel. ??? One is for the alarm over ride.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Deezy said:


> Did you put fuses in the two connectors off the engine harness behind the relay panel. ??? One is for the alarm over ride.


 Ya I put a 15 amp mini fuse in the red and red and black plug


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You need 30-30b. Also is the clutch interlock relay powered? Is the Long red wires with green connector either jumped or connected to clutch interlock switch? Is the mk2 ignition harness still in the car? Is the seat belt plugged into the door?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> You need 30-30b. Also is the clutch interlock relay powered? Is the Long red wires with green connector either jumped or connected to clutch interlock switch? Is the mk2 ignition harness still in the car? Is the seat belt plugged into the door?


 What relay is supposed to go in it 53 also I have a mk3 and I think the green connecter ur talking about I have a fuse in it does anyone have a picture I can look at for the connector /relay


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Moment Of Truth said:


> What relay is supposed to go in it 53 also I have a mk3 and I think the green connecter ur talking about I have a fuse in it does anyone have a picture I can look at for the connector /relay


 This one ur talking about right?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> This one ur talking about right?


 That one gets a mini 15 amp fuse. Also the bigger black one.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Deezy said:


> That one gets a mini 15 amp fuse. Also the bigger black one.


 http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=7831

Double check ur wiring against that link. 
Without the fuse to the alarm over ride you get no crank.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok got the car to crank over but now I got no check engine light when I turn to on ??? Never ending lol:banghead:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

make sure relay is removed from postion 3 if obd2. check constant power at 54. ground at 1, switched ignition at 23.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> Ok got the car to crank over but now I got no check engine light when I turn to on ??? Never ending lol:banghead:


 Nice. Did it start? 
I have relay 3 with no problems? Obd2 I have no mil either. But the car didn't have it before. Using mk3 cluster from 4 cylinder. I believe some wire has to be attatched to the k line to turn on mil 
Reading Bentley to much will make u say mil :-(


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Still no luck what should I check to get the check engine light and fuel gauge to work? Relay 3 is out


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Relay 94,79,18 click when I turn to on position ? If that helps anything


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Jump the starter solenoid. Know what I mean??


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What position are 94 and 79?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Ya iknow what u mean but the car cranks over fine just no check engine light witch means I have no power to the ECu, correct?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> What position are 94 and 79?


It's one of the top ones gotta look again


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Check your grounds.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> Ya iknow what u mean but the car cranks over fine just no check engine light witch means I have no power to the ECu, correct?


Oh sorry. 
The cel should turn on with key in ignition on to show that the lights works and the system is functional. 
Do you have a multimeter?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Deezy said:


> Oh sorry.
> The cel should turn on with key in ignition on to show that the lights works and the system is functional.
> Do you have a multimeter?


Ya I got one


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Also have a wire the splits in to 2 wires not sure if it supposed to be grounded or powered it comes from below the wiring harness hole in the firewall in the bay


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Color??


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Black


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

I have them ground to the negative connector


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Also have these grounded to the back of the head


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> Also have these grounded to the back of the head


Those are supposed to go onto the body. This could be the problem. Those bolt down next to the battery.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Deezy said:


> Those are supposed to go onto the body. This could be the problem. Those bolt down next to the battery.


I thought it dosent matter as long as its a ground? Also can't put them in that spot because I grinded the stub thing off 

what should I check for power for the ecu 1, 5 54,55,56 pins , Fuse 15 , ? What else


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Do you have a good body ground?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> Do you have a good body ground?


Na I don't have anywhere to ground except back of head negitve connector to the batterty an tranny ground 

Also checked my ecu pins 56 has 12.6 volts ?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> Do you have a good body ground?





Deezy said:


> Those are supposed to go onto the body. This could be the problem. Those bolt down next to the battery.


Just made a body ground no difference


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

do you have a ground from body to battery? and then battery to trans?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> do you have a ground from body to battery? and then battery to trans?


Yes


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Figured out half my problem put these black single prong wires in there and check engine light lite up now my problem is the the key is on the time and miles fade away


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Doesn't that plug go to the alarm Module? My swap doesn't have that relay.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

you have a grounding issue.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> you have a grounding issue.


I have every thing grounded Don't think that's my problem. Missing some type of connection under the dash i think I'm pretty sure I've checked my grounds hundreds of times already also used my multimeter to even check them it's not my grounds


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> I have every thing grounded Don't think that's my problem. Missing some type of connection under the dash i think I'm pretty sure I've checked my grounds hundreds of times already also used my multimeter to even check them it's not my grounds


Whatever the issue is. Your losing power when u turn the key on? 
You can unplug the ignition switch and see if you cannot make a little temp jumper for acc and than arc the starter wire. That would tell you if it's ignition related. Seems like a short in the ignition system to me. Hard to tell. 

A2resource has the wire colors for the ignition switch. Red is hot. Black and black/yellow are key on and red/black is starter. Don't quote me that's off the top of my head.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What exactly is happening?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

ok check with meter.
put red on pin 54 and black on pin 1.
if you get nothing put red on + of battery. and black on pin 1. This confirms the ground is good.
Then put red on 54 and black on battery - to see if that is the problem
Then turn the key on. put red on 23 and black on pin 1. 
while ignition is on confirm 54 still has power.

If there was a bad ground to ECU it may have blown the ECU.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> ok check with meter.
> put red on pin 54 and black on pin 1.
> if you get nothing put red on + of battery. and black on pin 1. This confirms the ground is good.
> Then put red on 54 and black on battery - to see if that is the problem
> ...


54 to 1 12.36 volts
+ to 1 12.35 volts 
So guessing ur right I have a bad ground how else can I ground these wires ??


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Meter is supposed to be on this right ?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> Meter is supposed to be on this right ?


What did it read when you turned the key on?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Moment Of Truth said:


> 54 to 1 12.36 volts
> + to 1 12.35 volts
> So guessing ur right I have a bad ground how else can I ground these wires ??


How did you reach that conclusion? Lol. Where are the rest of the tests? So far this tells us the ecu is getting proper power and ground. What about switched ignition?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> How did you reach that conclusion? Lol. Where are the rest of the tests? So far this tells us the ecu is getting proper power and ground. What about switched ignition?


I was just guessing because the volts were coming up ? but I got tired last night about to do the rest now I'll post in a sec


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

23 to 1. 10.5volts
54 to 1 10.4 volts


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

what is battery voltage? looks like your battery is going low. do you have another ECU to try? is it obd1 or 2? does the throttle adapt if obd2? have you tried scanning for codes?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> what is battery voltage? looks like your battery is going low. do you have another ECU to try? is it obd1 or 2? does the throttle adapt if obd2? have you tried scanning for codes?


Battery 12.6 volts and no don't have another ecu also it's obd2 jettA and no have not tried to scan for codes yet


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Try a different battery.


----------



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)

*its alive!*

well folks its been a year and a half in the making but as of about 24 hours ago another mk2 vr6 was born! fired up second time around... right after i figure out power to the proper places makes all the difference. :facepalm: still much to do but shes coming right along... more updates to come. a HUGE thank you to all the gurus... you know who you are! i d say if we ever get a chance to meet i d buy you all beers but reading over the last 151 pages i think you guys might still be drunk! anyway a lousy cell pic for now... again thanks all!


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Deezy said:


> Try a different battery.


Battery was getting low just rechecked gonna charge it. Tried to scan for codes it said no link?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> Battery was getting low just rechecked gonna charge it. Tried to scan for codes it said no link?


Make sure the obd2 port is wired in correctly and the key is on. But if your losing power with key on than a scan will not help you my friend. Without the motor spinning most codes will not show.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Deezy said:


> Make sure the obd2 port is wired in correctly and the key is on. But if your losing power with key on than a scan will not help you my friend. Without the motor spinning most codes will not show.


True true guess I gotta hunt this wire down but here a video of what it's doing
http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq48/d33lon/d01ff39c.mp4


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Moment Of Truth said:


> True true guess I gotta hunt this wire down but here a video of what it's doing
> http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq48/d33lon/d01ff39c.mp4


What about a bad ignition switch could this have effects? Also is there any way to check if it's good ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

e2 to d8


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Moment Of Truth said:


> What about a bad ignition switch could this have effects? Also is there any way to check if it's good ?


Ignition switch short possible? 

I would take the wire connector off the back of the ignition switch. Jump red to black and red to black yellow. ? Colors may be off that's key in ignition on mode. 
Jump red to red black and that's crank.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Deezy said:


> Ignition switch short possible?
> 
> I would take the wire connector off the back of the ignition switch. Jump red to black and red to black yellow. ? Colors may be off that's key in ignition on mode.
> Jump red to red black and that's crank.


Rule that out quickly. 
I also read about another jumper some people used??? My car works jumper or not. The cluster just won't work without the jumper.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> e2 to d8


It's jumped I just took a wire from e2 to d8 correct I just put each end of the wire in each hole of the connecter


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Good job. Does cluster work now?


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> Good job. Does cluster work now?


Nope


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

Deezy said:


> Ignition switch short possible?
> 
> I would take the wire connector off the back of the ignition switch. Jump red to black and red to black yellow. ? Colors may be off that's key in ignition on mode.
> Jump red to red black and that's crank.


Ok I have a red wire that was connected to a black and yellow pulled the red wire out the back and it wasn't connected to anything ?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Take pics if you want any help. Have you tried jumping ignition switch? Have you scanned for codes yet? If you haven't tried our recommendations you should just stop. Drop it off at a shop and wait for the bill.


----------



## Moment Of Truth (Dec 14, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> Take pics if you want any help. Have you tried jumping ignition switch? Have you scanned for codes yet? If you haven't tried our recommendations you should just stop. Drop it off at a shop and wait for the bill.


ive already post in a earlier post ive tried to scan for codes it pops up as no link because i have not wired the obd2 port no i have not tried jumping ignition switch because i though it was good also ive been take pictures here and there i just haven't got to take a picture of the wires yet and i have tired your recommendations over and over again and alot of them havednt worked ive check my grounds 1000 of times ,reground my grounds to plenty of different places ,did the d8 to e2 connecter and ect. and also why would i stop now when im pretty sure i just found my problem with the ignition


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

The red wire is the always hot wire to the ignition switch. 
This was the first thing I suggested. :Bankhead:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Moment Of Truth said:


> ive already post in a earlier post ive tried to scan for codes it pops up as no link because i have not wired the obd2 port no i have not tried jumping ignition switch because i though it was good also ive been take pictures here and there i just haven't got to take a picture of the wires yet and i have tired your recommendations over and over again and alot of them havednt worked ive check my grounds 1000 of times ,reground my grounds to plenty of different places ,did the d8 to e2 connecter and ect. and also why would i stop now when im pretty sure i just found my problem with the ignition


So you didnt try scanning or ignition switch. We are trying to diagnose a car we have never seen or heard and are assuming you know what you are doing. Good luck with getting your car working.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

This might be helpful to few. 

The Eurosport k-frame brace doesn't play nice with the mk2 vr6. 
Assuming the cutting of the rear motor mount doesn't sit well. The drain plug sits on the brace and will rub like hell.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

bonesaw said:


> So you didnt try scanning or ignition switch. We are trying to diagnose a car we have never seen or heard and are assuming you know what you are doing. Good luck with getting your car working.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Deezy said:


> This might be helpful to few.
> 
> The Eurosport k-frame brace doesn't play nice with the mk2 vr6.
> Assuming the cutting of the rear motor mount doesn't sit well. The drain plug sits on the brace and will rub like hell.












Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)

*odd electrical cooling question?*

heres what ive got and what i wanna run. 92 gti with a 95 glx obd1 vr6, g60 rad and corrado vr fans. i want to eliminate the fan control module and run the stock mk2 cooling harness. i planned on running the after run water pump to switched power d/8. but i also want to have them kick on with the rads fans via rad fan run on switch which is normally mounted on the fuel rail on digi2. so my questions is... can i run my aux water pump power to a1/7? instead of to d/8 and running a second power wire from the aux pump to the power side of the after run cooling relay? i think this should cause the fans and the pump to run while engine temps drop then shut down. or maybe i havent an efin clue... any advice would be greatly appreciated!

thanks all!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

If you want the aux water pump keep the fan control module. If you don't use it you can rewire fans with relays.


----------



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)

thats actually what i planned on doing. so if i run my aux pump power to A1/7 this should not only provide power with key on but when the relay powers up also? or just tap into the hot side of the relay... i guess it would have key on power also? but i though the relay only got power when the fan run on switch came up to temp and closes?


----------



## vwfotos94 (Nov 1, 2010)

how would i go about keeping 4 lug? 
keep control arms, axles, hubs from 4x100 
vr is going into a mk2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Does anyone read anymore? Change k frame to mk3. As long as axles are 100mm you are done.


----------



## vwfotos94 (Nov 1, 2010)

bonesaw said:


> Does anyone read anymore? Change k frame to mk3. As long as axles are 100mm you are done.


sorry was kinda feeling lazy today


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Mines been running strong for about 8 months now. This thread helped me out a great deal.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*FV-QR*

doesnt get more OE plus than that. if it has PS should have a corrado bottle. cant tell from pics.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

deleted power steering with a loop kit. had gotten the Corrado bottle but the drivers fender on the side is a little banged up and the bracket would work proper. i just deleted it instead. Im running corrado A/C lines and airbox


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Does anyone read anymore? Change k frame to mk3. As long as axles are 100mm you are done.


No need to be rude... it is a lot of info to take in are once... 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Deezy said:


> No need to be rude... it is a lot of info to take in are once...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


If you've been around as long as most of us, you would know that no one wants to read. Nowadays people just want to come in here and ask the same questions over and over. The first page has pretty much everything anyone could need. Do like the rest of us did, print out the entire thread and read it in the bathroom. Make post it notes on pages that are interesting or show you tricks and then get to work. There is not a SINGLE question about an A2 VR swap that hasn't already been answered in here. Nothing has changed in the 20 years that people have been doing this swap.


----------



## LOS ARCOS BULLYZ (Dec 9, 2011)

*vr6 swap*

an other vr6 born i read this thead twice and this is my first post 
i just want to say thanks to everybody who is part of this post 
in special to bonesaw who answer all those ? all this time thanks 
sorry for my bad english.


----------



## LOS ARCOS BULLYZ (Dec 9, 2011)

*check light*

well my first ? the only thing no working is my cel light no even 
with the key on acc the cluster is a good one from my other vr6 
and nothing any sugestion ?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

Deezy said:


> This might be helpful to few.
> 
> The Eurosport k-frame brace doesn't play nice with the mk2 vr6.
> Assuming the cutting of the rear motor mount doesn't sit well. The drain plug sits on the brace and will rub like hell.


 It will also transmit a crap ton of vibrations in the cabin too. I had the same issue with a trimmed rear mount and that k frame brace.


----------



## krantzmonkey (Feb 22, 2005)

*downpipe swaybar clearance issues*

any one have clearance issue with the downpipe pinched up against the swaybar? mk3 vr k-frame, vr raddo front cross-member, 3 hockey pucks in the front mount and .5 bfi poly for the rear engine mount and solid g60 for the trans. i see many people running this combo but yet to hear or read about any of these clearance issue... any ideas why? 

thanks!


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Steering U-Joint Clarification*

Can anyone confirm if I am on the right track with the picture below.










And if I am indeed correct, how have people been removing the u-joints and putting them back on?

Thanks!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

shorty53186 said:


> Can anyone confirm if I am on the right track with the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... or use mk2 rack with mk3 tie rods if using mk3 control arms. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulzeee (Dec 25, 2005)

krantzmonkey said:


> any one have clearance issue with the downpipe pinched up against the swaybar? mk3 vr k-frame, vr raddo front cross-member, 3 hockey pucks in the front mount and .5 bfi poly for the rear engine mount and solid g60 for the trans. i see many people running this combo but yet to hear or read about any of these clearance issue... any ideas why?
> 
> thanks!


Yep. Hasn't been a issue for me, otherwise.


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cross Member Confusion*

So i'm a bit confused on the front cross member set up for both the motor mount and lower rad support.

I am planning on running my MKIII VR Rad and fans... from my research I bough the Passat 16V cross member both the radiator half and motor mount half. 
It doesn't seam to line up... the tow bar on the rad support hits the tow bar of the MKII frame... and I haven't played with it yet, but It doesn't appear that the motor mount is going to work.
Can anyone verify if the pictures below are indeed from a 16V Passat and if this setup is supposed to work... or am I all screwed up.


----------



## shorty53186 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Cross Member Confusion*

Anyone?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

chop off the tow hook on the rad support. done.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

you need to cut all that off, even on the other side. passat uses 3 bolts for all that, mk2 needs only back two. if you have factory fogs youre gonna need to cut even more. Im doing mine right now and I have to remove it again to finish cutting it for fogs.


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

hey guys looking at doing my first mark 2 vr swap. I have a list and just want ot clear a couple things up.

I plan to run the following

-A3 2L front cross member 
-A2 manual steering rack(keeping mark 2 steering column)
-A2 tie rods and a arms
-Rado G60 hubs and axles

Will this combo work?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

:facepalm:


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

Shtbox said:


> :facepalm:


thanks for the help:thumbup:


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

webbs2jzgte said:


> thanks for the help:thumbup:


2l front crossmember wont work?

The rest should. 
Facepalm because the answer is on the first page. Application specific.... I don't know about the g60 stubs


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

Deezy said:


> 2l front crossmember wont work?
> 
> The rest should.
> Facepalm because the answer is on the first page. Application specific.... I don't know about the g60 stubs


thanks. I want to run 4 lug vr and that is what a local said to run. I just want to know if running the manual rack will work with the g60 hubs


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

If you are keeping all mk2 (mk2 wide track) and not plus VR setup, everything you mentioned will work.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

webbs2jzgte said:


> thanks. I want to run 4 lug vr and that is what a local said to run. I just want to know if running the manual rack will work with the g60 hubs


 The rack + hubs should be easily mated worst case scenario is change tie rod ends?

4 lug vr6 FTW 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

Deezy said:


> The rack + hubs should be easily mated worst case scenario is change tie rod ends?
> 
> 4 lug vr6 FTW
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


 Thanks a lot. Yes I think a 4 lug vr will be good. A buddy does have a O2M though which I think would be awesome for freeway trips but than I would have to completely scrap what i have. 

Does anybody know of anywhere that sells rebuild kits for g60 calipers?


----------



## rondekker1983 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a passat vr6 from 92. Can i use the fuel tank on my mk2? 

Ron


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

No. Passat tanks don't work


----------



## rondekker1983 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ok thanks 
And the fuel pump is that the same as golf vr


----------



## rondekker1983 (Aug 5, 2012)

*swaybar*

Hello 

Can i use the passat swaybar in combination with a3 a-arms and a3 spindles?

Grtz Ron


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

rondekker1983 said:


> Hello
> 
> Can i use the passat swaybar in combination with a3 a-arms and a3 spindles?
> 
> Grtz Ron


Isn't a passage swaybar wider? 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

wider.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> wider.


Because a passat*** k frame and stance are wider.

Suspension is best served from an mk3 Jetta/gti or staying mk2 OEM.


----------



## csmith6 (Feb 16, 2012)

i have a corrado donor car and plan on swapping everything over. but i do not want to run abs. do i just not hook the abs up?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

csmith6 said:


> i have a corrado donor car and plan on swapping everything over. but i do not want to run abs. do i just not hook the abs up?


 Sure.. install everything except electronics? Vw that old ABS normally doesn't work anyways. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csmith6 (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you. just making sure it was as easy as not hooking the electronics up


----------



## rondekker1983 (Aug 5, 2012)

Will an a2 steeringcolum direct fit to a passat vr6 steering rack 

Grtz


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Help

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5862024-Power-surge-Killing-ECUs-on-my-car.-Brainstorming


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

My car keeps ruining front right wheel bearings. I have done all the work to Bentley Specs, Used top quality parts.
The engine/trans subframe...everything is Corrado Vr. 
I cut the rear motor mount down 3/4 of an inch to level out the engine. I'm starting to suspect the "new relationship" (or distance) between the axel flange, driveshaft and spindle. Cutting the mount down effectively reduces the distance between the axle flange and spindle.
The car has Apex sport springs and is by no means slammed. It migh have 1.25 inch drop
The bearing is Immediately bad - as in 1st mile driven.
I started having this problem shortly after replacing the motor mounts .
Any thoughts?


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Did you start with the OE mount with no problems and then switched to a cut mount and you started having problems?

There's been controversy about cutting the mount. From the people I've talked to that have done a bunch of these swaps and judging from my personal swap. I didnt cut the mount. I did however swap them with the BFI .5 mounts. No issues with bearings at all. I'm using all mk3 stuff for my swap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

rondekker1983 said:


> Will an a2 steeringcolum direct fit to a passat vr6 steering rack
> 
> Grtz


Need the u-joint down off of the rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

divineVR6 said:


> Did you start with the OE mount with no problems and then switched to a cut mount and you started having problems?
> 
> There's been controversy about cutting the mount. From the people I've talked to that have done a bunch of these swaps and judging from my personal swap. I didnt cut the mount. I did however swap them with the BFI .5 mounts. No issues with bearings at all. I'm using all mk3 stuff for my swap.
> 
> ...


 It had a O.E mount that I cut because hood clearance issue. I pulled the motor this spring and when it was out I also went with BFI.5's that I cut. 
Im stumped. Wheel bearings are not hard. Ive done them before on othere cars with no problems.
The axel is 20 years old, maybe its not telescoping properly. Resulting in the bearing and hub not being compressed enough when tightening the hub nut.
I had the passender axel off the trans flange today and the grease was pastey. And the inner boot is staring to split. The inner CV was "locked". I had to twist it with channel locks to get it to telescope (now ithe action is smooth) to the flange to re-bolt it up.

IDK im grasping at straws now


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

New axles from NAPA ate under $100. Wouldn't hurt to scoop up some new ones. Plus you get some $$ back for the cores. I'd imagine you would get some type of vibration if the CVs are not working proper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Also are they the OE bearings? If they are 20yrs old as well, then you probably have a bad bearing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

divineVR6 said:


> New axles from NAPA ate under $100. Wouldn't hurt to scoop up some new ones. Plus you get some $$ back for the cores. I'd imagine you would get some type of vibration if the CVs are not working proper.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


Its my understanding an axle vibration is most likely the shaft is bent.??
Ive done the bearing 3 times, with the last one I bought a new hub. .
I'm going to try new axles.
This winters project(s) is a full suspension refresh with poly and other stuff in the mix. I'll just do the axles than. Its about time to put it away for winter anyway. I'm going to miss the last autocross tommorow. I wanted to try out my new RE-11s. Their grip is amazing. Oh well next year


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok Ive read the first 2 pages of this write up. Im clear on everything EXCEPT pedal cluster/clutch/brake master cylinder. My donor car is a 98 GTI OBD2 vr6 it has ABS and a hydraulic clutch. The swap is being placed in a wonderful 90 GTI CE2. What WILL I NEED to use if I do NOT want ABS and what all do I need to replace? 
Thanks


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

dkashbmx said:


> Ok Ive read the first 2 pages of this write up. Im clear on everything EXCEPT pedal cluster/clutch/brake master cylinder. My donor car is a 98 GTI OBD2 vr6 it has ABS and a hydraulic clutch. The swap is being placed in a wonderful 90 GTI CE2. What WILL I NEED to use if I do NOT want ABS and what all do I need to replace?
> Thanks


Anything!!?????


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

pedal cluster from a B3 passat and a non-abs brake booster bracket. 

the b3 pedal cluster will allow mate up the mk3 stuff just fine.


----------



## dkashbmx (Apr 17, 2009)

divineVR6 said:


> pedal cluster from a B3 passat and a non-abs brake booster bracket.
> 
> the b3 pedal cluster will allow mate up the mk3 stuff just fine.


thank you very much.


----------



## Brindacier (Apr 9, 2010)

I will need your help guys : I have a MK2 VR6 with a 16V CE2 cluster, Corrado G60 speedo cable and Motorsport tach converter on it. The problem is : when I run the car, the cluster do a sound!! that is no good at all :what:

What is the problem ? Pretty sure the cluster but...  

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Skursh (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry for noob question but. Can I put a passat b4 ft cross members (both motor mount one and rad one) on a corrado? If I can will the passat rad and fans fit also. These questions are probably in here but I don't feel like looking threw all 100 pages.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Skursh said:


> Sorry for noob question but. Can I put a passat b4 ft cross members (both motor mount one and rad one) on a corrado? If I can will the passat rad and fans fit also. These questions are probably in here but I don't feel like looking threw all 100 pages.


 PAGE 1 



Please note I did not compile this list. Thanks go to Joe for making the list and he is probably a safer bet then me if you have questions 
Please let me know if I missed anything or something is wrong -- Joe 

**Passat parts refer to B3/B4 Platform cars unless noted otherwise** 

From the front: 

Front Cross members (motor mount half): 

a)VR6 Corrado 
b)16V Passat *cannot use 2 piece aftermarket lower mount (ie T2s) 
c)VR6 Passat 

Front Cross members (radiator half): 

a)A2 original *works for A2 radiator 
b)VR6 Corrado *works for G60/VR6 Corrado Radiator 
c)VR6 Passat *works for an A3 radiator but will need modifications 
d)16V Passat *works best for an A3 radiator setup 

K-frame and A-arms: 

a)Corrado VR6 
b)A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side 
c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear 

A-arms: 

All can be used A2/A3/Corrado 
**must match tie rods and axles with A-arms used 

Steering rack: 

All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used 

Spindles: 

All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
** must match struts to spindles (there are different widths) 

Axles: 
*driveshaft choice is dependent on which control arm / hub assembly is used, axle length and splines are different from 4 lug to 5 lug 

a)any A2 100mm *4 lug 
b)corrado G60 *4 lug 
c)A3 2.0L *4 lug 
d)A3 VR6 *5 lug 
e)Corrado VR6 *5 lug 

Brake Booster Bracket: 

a)Corrado VR6 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster 
b)Corrado G60 NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster 
c)Passat 16V NON-abs *will work with any non abs A2 booster or ANY A3 booster 
d)Corrado ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units 
d)Passat ABS *will only work with Corrado or Passat ABS Units 
**This bracket is needed to install the hydrolic clutch master cylinder 

Brake Booster: 

a)All will fit *depends on your choice of abs/non abs and rear drum/disk 
b)All NON-ABS boosters will fit on the Corrado/Passat NON-ABS bracket, the A3 boosters both ABS and NON ABS will also fit this bracket as well 
**The A3 boosters will need to be modified to work with a corrado pedal cluster 

Brake Master Cylinder: 

*Should be upgraded to a 22 or 23mm master if using either a rear disk conversion and or larger brakes from a Corrado or A3 VR6 
*Match to your application, Corrado parts are a direct fit as well as A3 and Passat, depends on your brake choices 

Steering column: 

a)A2 column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack 
b)Corrado column *requires U-joints from A3 to mount to A3 rack 
c)A3 column *needs modification to install properly but can be fitted especially with a dash conversion 
d)Passat VR6 *some modifiction needed 

Pedal Assembly: 

a)Corrado VR6 *direct fit 
b)Corrado G60 *direct fit 
c)A3 *lots of modification needed but can be done 
d)Passat VR6 *direct fit 

Clutch master: 

a)Corrado VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly 
b)Corrado G60 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly 
b)Passat 16V *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal assembly 
c)Passat VR6 *works with corrado/passat bracket and pedal cluster 
d)A3 VR6 *works with A3 pedal assembly, can fit corrado assembly with modifications 

Heater/AC Box: 

a)A2 *direct fit 
b)A3 *slight modifications needed but pretty much a direct fit 
c)Corrado *direct fit 

AC lines: 

a)Corrado VR6 lines *clean fit 
b)A3 VR6 lines *needs modification but can be used 

Power Steering lines: 

Should be matched with rack, A2 to A2, Corrado to Corrado and so on 
** The corrado VR6 lines are the best fit 

Brake lines: 

a)A2 *match to rear brakes 
b)A3 *direct fit if using A3 booster and rear beam 

Rear Beam: 

a)A2 *direct fit 
b)A3 *direct fit 
c)Corrado *direct fit 

All can be converted from drum to disk 
** remember to add the A3 rear beam if using Plus Suspension in the front** 

Gas Tank: 

a)A2 *direct fit best to use 16V fuel pump 
b)A3 VR6 *best to use A3 straps, direct fit 

Fuel lines: 

If you swap the A3 fuel tank the A3 lines are also a direct swap 

Accel. Cable: 

a)Corrado VR6 *dircet fit to corrado pedal cluster, but on an OBD2 engine swap you will need to adjust the bracket on the intake manifold by 1/2" toward the throttle body to have proper throttle responce 
b)A3 VR6 *direct fit on A3 pedal cluster but can be used on a corrado pedal cluster with the use of an A3 gas pedal 
c)Passat VR6 *with passat pedal cluster 

Cable Shifter: 

a)A3 VR6 
b)Corrado VR6 
c)Passat VR6 *longer but can work 


Thanks to smokinjoe644 for compiling this list. 

In addition Futrell Autowerks has a walk-through of their mk2 golf VR6 build that may be helpful for those attempting a swap. 
Futrell Autowerks mk2 VR6 Build 

Thanks for hosting that Futrell Autowerks


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Skursh said:


> Sorry for noob question but. Can I put a passat b4 ft cross members (both motor mount one and rad one) on a corrado? If I can will the passat rad and fans fit also. These questions are probably in here but I don't feel like looking threw all 100 pages.


 Nope. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ra9chelle (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't know if it'll bolt up to a regular booster.


----------



## tjeff89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok im keeping my vr6 swap cable shifting instead of hydro. Wat is there to know. And do i still need the brackets. And how about the accelerator cable. Do i need to change it since im keeping the mk2 pedal assembly and cluster

- Oohman


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

tjeff89 said:


> Ok im keeping my vr6 swap cable shifting instead of hydro. Wat is there to know. And do i still need the brackets. And how about the accelerator cable. Do i need to change it since im keeping the mk2 pedal assembly and cluster
> 
> - Oohman


If you keep the cable clutch you will need an expensive cable clutch slave from a euro van. Good luck... there is threads all over about the parts list. 
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mk2+vr6+cable+clutch

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjeff89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Deezy said:


> If you keep the cable clutch you will need an expensive cable clutch slave from a euro van. Good luck... there is threads all over about the parts list.
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mk2+vr6+cable+clutch
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have a hydro to cable converter kit

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

tjeff89 said:


> I have a hydro to cable converter kit
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


The kid should have 3 parts if I remember. One would be the clutch cable. One is the slave... can't remember the other. I think people were using corrado gas pedal cables. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ep3hatch03 (Dec 14, 2010)

I just got a manual mk2 rack , now when it says match tierods to a arms used , it's not specific to which tierod inner or outer or if its the inner and outer pair that has to be matched if anyone could clear that up for me that would be great thanks if its been cleared up in the middle of the hundreds of pages I'm sorry and does it matter what mk3 tie rod assembly's to use Germanautoparts has a bunch to choose from they have vr ones and 2 different 2.0 ones


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

if you keep the MK2 4lug and use the mk2 control arms then use the mk2 tie rods

if you use a mk3 control arms use mk3 tierods, just match the tie rods to the control arms you are using. if you swap over to the 5lug vr set up then i would use vr control arms and tie rids


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Wasn't for a vr swap, but on my other jetta, I used vr plus suspension. I used vr control arms and knuckles, mk2 power rack and 2.0 tie rods and ends.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

ep3hatch03 said:


> I just got a manual mk2 rack , now when it says match tierods to a arms used , it's not specific to which tierod inner or outer or if its the inner and outer pair that has to be matched if anyone could clear that up for me that would be great thanks if its been cleared up in the middle of the hundreds of pages I'm sorry and does it matter what mk3 tie rod assembly's to use Germanautoparts has a bunch to choose from they have vr ones and 2 different 2.0 ones


If you leave mk2 control arms you need mk2 manual rack tie rods. I believe the outers are the same but they are generally sold with both inner and outer. This will leave you 4 lug. they do make wheel hub adapters if you want 5 lug. if you decide you want the plus suspension or factory 5 lug you will to hunt down Golf 3 CL tie rods that ive heard you can get from Canadian auto parts store.


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

*FV-QR*

Is injector power from the 30/30B jump the same injector power from Z1?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*



Martin Sheen said:


> Is injector power from the 30/30B jump the same injector power from Z1?


30 is power. 30b is fuel pump relay input. And z1 is fuel pump relay output.


----------



## myksinwa (Apr 27, 2007)

2a2gtis said:


> Its my understanding an axle vibration is most likely the shaft is bent.??
> Ive done the bearing 3 times, with the last one I bought a new hub. .
> I'm going to try new axles.
> This winters project(s) is a full suspension refresh with poly and other stuff in the mix. I'll just do the axles than. Its about time to put it away for winter anyway. I'm going to miss the last autocross tommorow. I wanted to try out my new RE-11s. Their grip is amazing. Oh well next year


 When you pull the bearing out, measure the hub. I had ordered a few different ones that were VERY slightly different. Or take the hub down and have them measure it. Someone had previously used a slightly smaller bearing.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

myksinwa said:


> When you pull the bearing out, measure the hub. I had ordered a few different ones that were VERY slightly different. Or take the hub down and have them measure it. Someone had previously used a slightly smaller bearing.


 Thanks. 
I'm suspecting my axle may be damaged. when I pulled the motor this spring I let the l/h axel rest on the frame...which inadvertantly fell off the frame, puting the CV at an extreme angle. 
Im not sure... but im suspecting when i tightened the axle to the hub the internal damage was not allowing the bearing to be supported fully. 
I Detached the axle from the trans side- retightened the hub assembly then refastened the axle to the trans....The bearing was quiet for oh, about a 1/4 mile than it started humming again. 
Thats what leads me to believe the axle wasnt pulling completely to the hub. 
I'm going to just replace the axel. (and measure the hub and bearing) Thanks for the tip:thumbup:


----------



## DisturbedxCDL (Feb 19, 2010)

im sure this has already been answered somewhere in the thread but is it possible to use the front cross member from a vr jetta on a mk2? the one guy i talked to said hes done it several times with mk3 jetta donors and it worked fine. another guy said theres 100% no way it would work. 

also could someone tell me pros and cons of a corrado dash swap in the mk2 


thanks


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

A mk3 vr6 front crossmember will not work. You need to use from a passat or corrado. 

The pros is to have a corrado dash. The cons is installing it.


----------



## DisturbedxCDL (Feb 19, 2010)

*A2 vr6 faq*

That's the same thing I thought when I got the dash lol. What harness will I need for it? And is there a lot of fabricating involved?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

almost all of the A2 harness will work. Tons of fabrication. Search, there are some pretty detailed writeups.


----------



## 2a2gtis (Jan 31, 2008)

DisturbedxCDL;80459298
also could someone tell me pros and cons of a corrado dash swap in the mk2
thanks[/QUOTE said:


> I did this. Pros: are the corrado cluster drops right in or... A mk3 dash with a mk3 cluster and so on. Also looks good.
> Cons: Getting the dash in and mounted wasnt bad, thats is if you can weld and make templates. The real PITA for me was getting the ducts to match up. Theres a write up someone did on here about the swap. But for the duct work your going to have to figure it out. Tip: get a heat gun and a rivet gun and dont be in a hurry!


----------



## DisturbedxCDL (Feb 19, 2010)

heres my thread of the build so far....more to come 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5938797-91-Jetta-VR6-project&p=80469587#post80469587


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not a noob to this swap or this forum, however this is the first time I have used this combo. I just need to know which ball joints to use. I have passat VR spindles and mk3 2.0 control arms. And go...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*



FAINFAB said:


> I'm not a noob to this swap or this forum, however this is the first time I have used this combo. I just need to know which ball joints to use. I have passat VR spindles and mk3 2.0 control arms. And go...


 You don't. You either need switch to 5 lug control arms or change spindles


----------



## FAINFAB (Jan 2, 2009)

I want 5 lug but keep the non plus suspension. What control arms do I need?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*



FAINFAB said:


> I want 5 lug but keep the non plus suspension. What control arms do I need?


 Mk3 2.0 Are also plus suspension. You would either need to get 4 lug hubs drilled to 5 lug, a few places make kits or press 5 lug hubs into 10.1 spindles. Leave all the mk2 stuff. Put outer cvs from 5 lug axles onto the mk2 axles. And then have the rotors drilled to 5 lug and make the center bore slightly larger.


----------



## tjeff89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im staying 4lug. So i can do plus supension and a mk3 vr6 kframe. With other parts 2.0 4lug. Like control arms ect ect.???

- Oohman


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

If you want 4 lug and the plus suspension that would require mk3 4 light hubs and axles? Maybe I'm wrong here. 

You have to use a mk3 vr6 k frame.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tjeff89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Deezy said:


> If you want 4 lug and the plus suspension that would require mk3 4 light hubs and axles? Maybe I'm wrong here.
> 
> You have to use a mk3 vr6 k frame.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


 Yea a vr6 kframe is what im using. And what u mean light hubs axle

- Oohman


----------



## Martin Sheen (Mar 12, 2011)

bonesaw said:


> 30 is power. 30b is fuel pump relay input. And z1 is fuel pump relay output.


 I thought OBD1 got injector power came from the 30/30B jump and OBD2 came from Z1


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

tjeff89 said:


> Yea a vr6 kframe is what im using. And what u mean light hubs axle
> 
> - Oohman


 Auto correct... mk3 4 lug hubs. The plus suspension depends on quite a few mk3 parts just like a 5 lug swap. It's much easier to keep the factory stance and lug setup. If you have the parts you may as well do it though. Wider track better stance and handling... 5 lugs better selection of wheels and bigger brakes?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MatiGTI84 (Jan 12, 2013)

*sway bars*

does the sway bar need to be any different or can i use my A2 sway bars. im not shure and its not mentioned in the article. 
there are all these little things that this post dosent talk about


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

I have read through the pages. There was no mention on using a mk3 2.0 front sub frame from a mk3 cabrio. Any ideas if it will fit a corrado g60 / mk2 chassis ? Thanks in advance


----------



## tjeff89 (Jul 13, 2011)

8vbunny said:


> I have read through the pages. There was no mention on using a mk3 2.0 front sub frame from a mk3 cabrio. Any ideas if it will fit a corrado g60 / mk2 chassis ? Thanks in advance


Im not an expert at this. But i dont think so. Because its smaller then the vr6 one

- Oohman


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

ANY mk3 K frame will work. the front needs to come from passat vr6 or Corrado vr6


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

I didn't find any information regarding the hydraulic line from Clutch Master to slave. The Corrado has a bracket welded to the frame rail. 

*Futrell *states that it is necessary to transfer this bracket to the MK2, does everyone do this? 
I don't have a welder and would like to avoid doing this if possible. Any other solutions to secure the line? I could probably have a friend fab up a clamp of some sort to secure to the frame rail instead of welding. 

Picture taken from *Futrell *site:


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*A2 vr6 faq*

I didn't use the bracket. All my running gear and stuff like that came from a 96 Jetta. I just ran the line up as usually like how it was in the mk3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while eating an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

divineVR6 said:


> I didn't use the bracket. All my running gear and stuff like that came from a 96 Jetta. I just ran the line up as usually like how it was in the mk3
> .


I got similar responses in the other thread. I won't worry about it for now and will secure it another way.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Same here......full driveline out of a 1995 Jetta GLX in my 92 GTI and there is no bracket. Has been like that for years with no issues, so I'm guessing it's good.
J. Hines


----------



## 8vbunny (Oct 2, 2002)

Where does the b3 passat fan control harness plug in behind the fuse box? I cannot seem to find a place for it. my 91 rado has the fan control harness together with the headlight harness. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

*VF Engineering solid engine mounts tilting motor?*

Hi all, 

Am running a MK2 VR6 with a Corrado subframe and VF solid mounts. 

Engine sits crooked with the rear mount appearing to push the motor up quite a bit on that side. 

Has anyone else experienced this? 

Thanks!


----------



## superzc (Feb 23, 2012)

*airbox question*

92 jetta w 97 vr6 , I read that a corrado airbox will fit but does it need to be from a VR or will a G60 box fit? thanks for the response this link helped my swap alot

and in response to the previous post .I used a rear 2.0l engine mount and took it apart and trimmed the inside rubber so the engine will sit lower in the engine bay, I am using a passat vr6 front cross member and a passat radiator support and I cut off the tow hook. it worked perfectly with a MK3 radiator and condenser.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Corrado vr6 air box. You might need to figure out how to mount the 4 wire maf to the air box. But should be no big deal


----------



## superzc (Feb 23, 2012)

*thanks*

Thanks again for the tip bonesaw. I was just about to buy a g60 one tonight but not now thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Evecar (Jan 31, 2013)

*mk2*

mk2 vr2 swap in nort cali any body please


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

i have a 86 jetta gl vr swap im working on. i have a question about the brakes. im running the hole 5 lug set up with disk brakes. so i have the Passat vr6 pedals and the corrado non abs bracket with the clutch master cyl. i would also like to add that im adding abs.
my goal is to have fully functional abs brakes because it saved my life 

the confusing part 
I WANT TO RUN ABS but i need a NON ABS BFRACKET? (to run b3 or b4 2.8 abs brake set up right?)
can i use a brake booster and master cylinder off a 2.8 b5? does the brake booster assembly set up have to be from a 2.8 engine car specifically? cause a 2.0 or 1.8t wouldn't have enough stopping power
im thinking about buying a Master Cylinder - Brake Booster Assembly, 98-01 VW Passat B5 2.8L, with ABS
i noticed that the brake booster is bigger.....can i use it? does it offer more braking power compared to the smaller b4 model brake booster 
ive noticed that the master cylinder w/abs on the 2.8 passat has two holes i believe on the right side and without has four holes for the non abs right
so with me getting abs and a master cylinder with two holes on the right side on a 86 gl jetta to run my disk brakes how would i run my brake lines to it? do i pull them from another car?

b5 parts are easier to find


----------



## maDDasher666 (Aug 5, 2012)

*quick question*

I have a fully running 97 GLX donor car and want to swap into a mk2 jetta. Essentially I should be able to swap all my wiring, fuse box, axles, k frame, sub frames, etc and have a running car correct. What will need to be modified, and what will need to be purchased. I know the answers are here but there so much cross convo that I'm having trouble figuring it out. Please help.


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

maDDasher666 said:


> I have a fully running 97 GLX donor car and want to swap into a mk2 jetta. Essentially I should be able to swap all my wiring, fuse box, axles, k frame, sub frames, etc and have a running car correct. What will need to be modified, and what will need to be purchased. I know the answers are here but there so much cross convo that I'm having trouble figuring it out. Please help.


start off with reading the first ****ing post :thumbup:


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

maDDasher666 said:


> I have a fully running 97 GLX donor car and want to swap into a mk2 jetta. Essentially I should be able to swap all my wiring, fuse box, axles, k frame, sub frames, etc and have a running car correct. What will need to be modified, and what will need to be purchased. I know the answers are here but there so much cross convo that I'm having trouble figuring it out. Please help.


If yo don't mind cutting/drilling/welding... You can use the mk3 pedal assembly otherwise you need others... 
You need a b3/b4 passat front cross member(motor mount half) 

Mk3 axles need the mk3 5 lug complete setup front and back. Its called the plus suspension. 

I know this page is hard to interpret at first. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 854door (Nov 11, 2009)

Will a b4 Vr Passat tank and pumps fit or is it to big?


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in the middle of swapping my VR6 harness into my already CE2 converted mk1. I took out everything that i did not need and have these last items that i am not too certain about 

I have no HVAC what so ever. I will run aftermarket fans/relays and am curious what I can remove from this list. 


These are all tied into each other one way or another. 

CE 2 (Green) N - Airconditioning Wring harness 
Brown pigtail - (square 4pin)Thermo Switch for AC, overheat cut-out and coolant fan speed III 
Black Pigtain - (square 4pin) into AC unit 
Black pigail (looks exactly as the throttle body) 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Anybody that can help me simplify this unit, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

Mechanic wire the swap and doesn't seem right the radiator fans aren't working and I stripped back tape and came across this. Couple stray wires hopefully someone can help. 
I believe it's spiced like this because he used the mk2 fan wiring maybe?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

2NICE4RICE said:


> Mechanic wire the swap and doesn't seem right the radiator fans aren't working and I stripped back tape and came across this. Couple stray wires hopefully someone can help.
> I believe it's spiced like this because he used the mk2 fan wiring maybe?


 The last picture looks like the mk3 radiator fan switch wires.... It should plug into the radiator... Drivers side... It should have 3 wires. You can jump two of then and the fans will cut on. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> I'm in the middle of swapping my VR6 harness into my already CE2 converted mk1. I took out everything that i did not need and have these last items that i am not too certain about
> 
> I have no HVAC what so ever. I will run aftermarket fans/relays and am curious what I can remove from this list.
> 
> ...


 The ac overheat is needed obviously.... Maybe can put a resistor.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Fans*

Yes it's the radiator fan switch. B4 passat wiring. 
I tried to jump it to make sure the fans are working and if I use a little jumper wire on the fan switch connector u get only one speed and nothing else. 

It appears that the wiring that goes to the switch there is a red wire cut off, not sure where it's suppose to go. It's in the pic kind of behind the Fan switch connector. 
Also in the pic you will see the wire from fan switch that is spliced into the old wiring, there is a brown wire from old wiring connected to nothing, should this be grounded? Not sure why it's only gettin one speed, it doesn't kick on at any point in the car running. Is it possibly the sensors shot? I have tried a working fan controller so I know that's not my issei and fuses are fine. I also have a Corrado so I could swap whatever I need to unsure that's my problem 

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

2NICE4RICE said:


> Yes it's the radiator fan switch. B4 passat wiring.
> I tried to jump it to make sure the fans are working and if I use a little jumper wire on the fan switch connector u get only one speed and nothing else.
> 
> It appears that the wiring that goes to the switch there is a red wire cut off, not sure where it's suppose to go. It's in the pic kind of behind the Fan switch connector.
> ...


 Sensor in the radiator is shot. Mine only has one speed so I'm unsure. My mk3 had 2 or 3 speeds ... 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Deezy said:


> The ac overheat is needed obviously.... Maybe can put a resistor.


 Im still new to this motor. Do i need it even if am running a seperate fans and relays? I have no AC in the car and do not plan on using it. Is this something the ecu needs to get values from? 

Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ecu shouldn't use the ac over heat temp sensor for anything other then cutting off the compressor. My sensor went bad once and the engine ran fine. What do you plan on plugging the hole with? 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive Seen some cars in bentley manual with a factory dummy plugs, if i dont find them in time ill just leave the sensor there unplugged for the time being 

Elvir


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Fans*

http://youtu.be/JZCrTHcXo6Y 

If you watch the video from the above link you will see what I should have. I only get one speed that's why I don't think the sensor should matter at this point. 

Like I said before the way It was wired, it appears they clipped the fan switch red wire and tied it into the red wire from the old fans. The rest of the wires were left untouched is there another connection I need to make? Should te b4 passat fan harness have its own leads to the battery? I'm not sure why it's done like this. It used to work however until I had the head gasket changed and something has been changed just can't figure it out.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> Ive Seen some cars in bentley manual with a factory dummy plugs, if i dont find them in time ill just leave the sensor there unplugged for the time being
> 
> Elvir


 You can remove the brown 4-pin connector for the A/C fan speeds if you are building a processor and relay box to control the fan speeds independently. Just make sure you try and keep at least a 2-speed setup if you can for the good 'ol Atlanta heat and traffic. The square black connector goes to the A/C high pressure switch on top of the drier bottle, so you won't need that either. As far as the blue and white coolant sensors, you'll have to leave them. The blue goes to ECM for fuel adjustment and the white goes to your instrument cluster gauge. 


As for the connectors for the A/C that goes to the fuse block, you can remove all that stuff and have no issues. I have all the A/C, emissions and non-essential stuff removed from my harness and there are no issues. 

The black connector that looks like a throttle body connector, seems like it is the throttle body connector. I don't know of another connector in the engine wiring that's the newer design like that and that small. 

Hope that helps you some, 
J. Hines


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> The black connector that looks like a throttle body connector, seems like it is the throttle body connector. I don't know of another connector in the engine wiring that's the newer design like that and that small.
> 
> Hope that helps you some,
> J. Hines


 
Thank you for the input. It seems that my choise to remove all the items was the correct one, lol. When i was unplugging all the items from the Donor car, i labeled that black (throttle body looking sensor) as part of AC, which at the time it it made sense. now i cannot recall where exactly it physically came form. I say it is not the throttle body sensor because the throttle sensor is still hooked up to the throttle body. I have not tampered with the engine side of the sensors which is the otherside that terminates on the side of the block with the big black round spyral connector. 

Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> Ive Seen some cars in bentley manual with a factory dummy plugs, if i dont find them in time ill just leave the sensor there unplugged for the time being
> 
> Elvir


 You are right. The mk4 vr6 have dummy plugs !

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dkordinate (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok I am I the process of creating a complete DIY step by step vr6 swap into a mk2 using all corrado parts from a 93 corrado. I need one answer and I can start putting the thread together. How do you hook up the gauge cluster for a 1993 dizzy corrado engine on a mk2 cluster. I have a ce2 mfa cluster, 1990 ce2 cluster and a 1991 ce2 cluster. This is the only thing not working on my car.


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

need some limelight here...

bought a car with a terrible dash wiring system. solid core wire spliced into different wires, then just being cut off at one end with open wire exposed and fun stuff like that. I want to wire the entire car and get it all back to "normal".

Car is a 92' jetta ( so obviously CE2 ).
I have a 89' golf spare harness for replacing wires.

My question is the steering column harness ( red fuse box plugs ) was just basically bundled up into a ball and thrown into a box. So i'm trying to sort through it all and we all know how one wire from one plug is tied into another plug and so on and so on. I have deabted cutting all the pig tails and re running wires to its designated spot with help form the bentley wiring schematics. 

Am I better off just buying a new harness. I have thought of possibly a OEM ce2 dash harness or possibly just wriing in a Painless kit.

Or has anyone gone the route of cutting the pigtails off then just running wiring to the designated place.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

ive done all of the above, my suggestion is get the correct harness.


----------



## webbs2jzgte (Apr 6, 2009)

that's what i figured. I just think the chances of finding a un touched good OEM steering column harnss might be difficult


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so close to getting my Caddy running, I can almost taste it

I cannot seem to get the motor to crank over. It is trying, but no spark. I still cannot figure out what is causing it.


-It is getting fuel.
-Throttle is hooked up and adjusting with switched power
-speed sensor is hooked up
-ICM is getting a signal
-ECU has good ground. 
-Other grounds are good.

Alarm relay buzzes once key is in on position, but it has been looped with 15amp fuze. At begining i thought alarm tripped and is causing it from cranking, but from my understanding it prevents power to starter.


Any idea on what to look out for.


Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Check crank sensor


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Checked the crank sensor, and its getting power,

The fact that i Do not sense ingnition spark may possibly be due to mismatched coil leads?

Is there a diagram I can follow just to make sure they are installed correctly, im pretty sure that they are! BTW, I am running MSD ignition.


Elvir


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> Checked the crank sensor, and its getting power,
> 
> The fact that i Do not sense ingnition spark may possibly be due to mismatched coil leads?
> 
> ...


I followed this guy's write-up for all the setups I've built and haven't had any issues. 
VR6 MSD setup

You're sure the module is from a good working coilpack, right? You know the thing had good spark and was on a perfectly running VR engine. Other than that, cam sensor and crack sensor are all that are really left as far as actual components. Otherwise you have a wire loose somewhere. 

Try swapping to a stock coilpack and do a test. Not swapping the whole system back to stock, but just coilpack, a wire and spark plug grounded somewhere to see if it sparks.
J. Hines


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> I followed this guy's write-up for all the setups I've built and haven't had any issues.
> VR6 MSD setup
> 
> You're sure the module is from a good working coilpack, right? You know the thing had good spark and was on a perfectly running VR engine. Other than that, cam sensor and crack sensor are all that are really left as far as actual components. Otherwise you have a wire loose somewhere.
> ...


Thank you for your input. I will check the Link you provided after work.

Everything worked. I pulled the motor from my newly acquired donor car which i drove for a week and know everything on it worked. I even have 2 ICM's that i swapped out during this stage to make sure that it was not faulty.

Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

What a feeling, I got IT!!

So i did not power up my injectors, which made sense why it cranked the way it did.




This was the culprit. Now, my questions is, can i plug this into one of the CE2 power ports, it looks lik its a direct fit.




Elvir


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Plug it into Z1.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats exactly where i jamed it to trouble shhot, thanks mate

Elvir


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

So after much debate I have decided to switch my mk2 vr from obd1 to obd2. I have all interior wiring connectors in pictures, most I know what todo with, a few I don't. Any help labelling these will benefit me huge and others I'm sure. Keep in mind I'm using the mk3 headlight harness stuff. Also I believe I remove relay 109? Thanks in advance!


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

1st picture - thick red wire and thick brown are obviously my leads 
The other red wire with a stripe on it and yellow connector, what does this do and run? 

The blue connector and yelow connector, not too sure? 

2nd picture - three yellow connectors are my headlights I believe, anyone know what to do with the long skinny green one? 
The relay with thick red wire just plug that in to the feed (where the red wire in first pic goes)?? 

3rd picture - I believe these all have a spot to plug in my fuse box, and all engine related connectors 

4th picture - two thick wires get spliced together her with fuse I believe, the rest I'm not sure. 

Still reading I will update the ones I figure out 
Thanks


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey so I am in the middle of a Passat VR6 OBD2 non abs swap (bc i dont want to install it) and I am wondering if i need to take out the bracket behind the brake booster to put into the mk2 for the clutch assembly. If so does anyone have the slightest clue on how to take the boosters out? Im stuck and about to sledge it out lol Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

You need the bracket to support the clutch master. You take out 4-5 bolts for pedal cluster and then you can remove bracket. Then you can disconnect booster from bracket if needed.


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

awesome...not. I cant figure out how to take it out. I have found 3 13mm bolts and took them off but cant find the others. Any pictures of this being done would be really helpful.:thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

there are 3 or 4 around the brake booster rod to the pedal. and 1 by the clutch master cyl.


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

What radiators will work for my mk2 gti vr swap? I have a passat b4 one and a mk2 one and aba one? will the mk2 one work with mods?


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Pictures above*

First one to help me with the wire connectors in pics above I will paypal you$10 asap


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Pic 1
Blue VSS Input. Connect to W1
Yellow Connect to switched Power. Should be other yellows off D connector
Red Y3 or Y4
Brown Z2
Big Yellow Z1
Also make sure 30-30B is jumpered

Pic 2
A1
A2
C
N
Relay is for starter interlock
small Red connector to Y1 or Y2

Pic 3
F
G1
G2
S

Pic 4
Black 3 pin for turns on cluster and MFA
grey wire with brown connector for OBD port
Black with reds is for starter connect with 15A fuse
Green is for AC
Yellow is for alarm not needed


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

2NICE4RICE said:


>


everything you posted goes in one place only or is not needed. the brown in this picture is the obd interface wire and the black one gets a 15a fuse. the one with the yellow connector and red wire in the first pic goes near the main power wire in the fuse block

i know it's blurry, but i hope this helps. almost everything that is needed is plugged in here:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

what is pictured will not start and will have speed cut issues.


----------



## boostedbastid (Aug 31, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> what is pictured will not start and will have speed cut issues.


the only thing i notice that is keeping it from starting in that picture is the clutch safety switch.


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

What parts do I need to make the stock cluster work for mph and rpm? Kinda need one or both lol


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

e2 to d8. Please read thru the main page. all the questions you have been asking have been answered.


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

Sorry its just that everything is contradicted so i thought Id ask, it seems like the stock cluster will work with a corrado speed cable? and the rpm can be switched out through the trans? There is not clarity in these comments you speak of


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Mk3 cluster
Need to put in VSS. Wiring is already there.
Everything else works once e2 to d8 is jumped
the gas guage will be inaccurate unless you change to mk3 tank

Mk2 cluster
will need tach adapter
need 02a speedo cable
may have speed cut because ECU does not see speed.


----------



## Evil_Fast (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, thats exactly what I needed.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

what is VSS for?

Does anyone even sell those tach adapters anymore? I think Futrell used to but I don't see it on their site anymore.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Vehicle speed. If Ecu does not see speed it will cut fuel in higher rpm. Very noticeable in 3rd 4th 5th. Some chips can get rid of problem. But problem fixable with one wire.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

Thanks, its a blue plug right? Should go in Slot W1? That is what my notes have, they are old though so who knows. This car has been sitting way too long. I'm towing it up Denville where I have a garage waiting for my use. Maybe I can pick your brain or pay ya to give me a hand if I get stuck. :beer:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Yup. Blue to w1


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I may have missed this but, how do i get the two following items working:

1. Speedometer. I read that you can use G60 speedo, bufter searching places like ECS tuning, they sell the cable, without the gear. Which gear can you use?

2. RPM signal. I reaad that you can buy boxes in excess of $150. Is there a simpler cheaper solution?


Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Elvir2 said:


> I may have missed this but, how do i get the two following items working:
> 
> 1. Speedometer. I read that you can use G60 speedo, bufter searching places like ECS tuning, they sell the cable, without the gear. Which gear can you use?
> 
> ...


You still use the regular speedo gear in trans. You MAY experience ECU cut without digital vehicle speed getting to ECU

You need tach adapter.

Easy fix for both issues. MK3 cluster or passat/corrado cluster.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

bonesaw said:


> You still use the regular speedo gear in trans. You MAY experience ECU cut without digital vehicle speed getting to ECU
> 
> You need tach adapter.
> 
> Easy fix for both issues. MK3 cluster or passat/corrado cluster.


Can also use the convertor box off the back of a 16V MK2 GLI with the MFI function if I'm not mistaken. Not sure if you know Rodney Huss or not, but might want to get ahold of him. I'm sure he has the stuff you need laying around for the convertor part. 

If you don't know him, ask Nash for his number or PM me and I'll get it to you. 
J. Hines


----------



## bosnia11 (Nov 13, 2012)

So I've been reading around forums for a while now and i've become unsure of what i can use for the VR6 swap.. 
Some people say i need a B3 or B4 passat subframe only and some say a corrado or an A3 subframe.. 
Can anyone tell me which one i can use ? Im also in Canada which i dont think should change anything between the designs other then the steering wheel being on the left side..


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bosnia11 said:


> So I've been reading around forums for a while now and i've become unsure of what i can use for the VR6 swap..
> Some people say i need a B3 or B4 passat subframe only and some say a corrado or an A3 subframe..
> Can anyone tell me which one i can use ? Im also in Canada which i dont think should change anything between the designs other then the steering wheel being on the left side..


A3 vr6 kframe which is what the control arms go into...

B3/b4 vr6 front motor Mount half of the radiator support... Its a 2 piece front of the frame that the radiator sits on and the front motor Mount will bolt too...

You can skip the front motor Mount half with a mk2vr6 solid mount. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

I got corrado pedal set up with mk3 brake booster 
How must it be modified to make fit?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

dacannon2010 said:


> I got corrado pedal set up with mk3 brake booster
> How must it be modified to make fit?


Throw it in and roll coal!


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm attempting to resurrect an 89 GTI VR6 swap. I picked it up around 8 years ago. It was 90% done and thought it just needed some wiring issues fixed. I had intentions on driving it, but once I tore into it some I found a lot of hacked stuff, rust, and shoddy bodywork. It ran fine, except for fuel pump whining some when running, and has sat since.

Today I tried getting it running to move it into a garage. There was maybe a gallon of gas left in it and I pumped it all out and put fresh in. Engine turned fine by hand. It cranks but I'm not getting any fuel at fail.

When I turn key on, the main fuel pump just makes this crazy buzz sound for a second and then nothing. It'll buzz every time I turn key off/on. I pulled the transfer pump out of the tank, which looked kind of new except it appeared to be a little melted on top. The wiring to it is a hack job. With the transfer pump pulled, it does the same exact thing. Would a bad transfer pump cause main pump to just buzz or does the main pump sound bad too? 

If the main pump is bad, I'll probably just swap Mk3 pump/lines. I believe it already has a Mk3 tank, but not 100% sure. I have a Mk3 parts car with everything if not. A transfer pump is cheaper/easier if that's all it is though, but I have no idea what Mk2 pumps should sound like as I've only owned Mk3s with a single pump. Should the transfer pump be making noise when key on/priming? If so, I think it's dead or bad wiring.


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

Deezy said:


> Throw it in and roll coal!


Ha! Thanks Didn't think about that. I ran into another issue with the e brake cables. I ordered some from u know autohaas


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*2 wires left*

Just finishing up, not sure what to do with yellow and these two reds ? 
Anyone? I really appreciate any help! Obd2 harness and these are fuse of side.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Yellow needs switched ignition. For fan control module. Red wires are connected to bypass clutch switch.


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

I just finished wiring on my VR6 abv swap, but when i turn the key only thing that make any sound is throttle body. I thinks it adjusts itself before start. But still no power to fuel pump and starter. 

What is minimum amount of wires connected to fuse box to start engine? 

And where should i connect squared end of this negative terminal cable? Picture if possible 










Thanks for help!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

if you want assistance you can look thru this post. all the answers are here. if you want to go the lazy route your best bet is to take pics of what you have. the negative cable, put the round to body and the square part to the bolt holding trans to motor.


----------



## mk2guysl (Mar 16, 2011)

Where should I start with the vr swap into a 91 gti


----------



## the wayfarer (Sep 1, 2005)

start here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1532356-A2-VR6-FAQ


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

bonesaw, 
like this? 









And i have one more question. When i turn key no lights turns on on cluster, but temp and oil should. what i forgot to connect?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Yes. 
Need E2 to D8


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Yes.
> Need E2 to D8


 Thanks! But i got all wires and fusebox from mk3, do I still need to jump that terminals? And where does other end of Z1 goes? i can't find that wire. I have an 97 abv wiring so it's OBD2 obviously. So I need to find red/black or red/yellow cable with yellow connector, but i can't(


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

E2 to d8 are most likely there just not connected. Single black wires with black connectors. Need to go to junction block. Not everything has z1. All obd2 I've seen have it but maybe abv doesn't. It's power to injectors and such


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> E2 to d8 are most likely there just not connected. Single black wires with black connectors. Need to go to junction block. Not everything has z1. All obd2 I've seen have it but maybe abv doesn't. It's power to injectors and such


D and E connectors are in place and lights came up. Thanks! And i found yellow connector to Z1 but fuel pump is still doesn't work. Connected battery ground to one of transmission bolts.

Now i have two problems, no power to fuel pump and starter isn't cranking. Maybe you know how make these thing work.

On starter i have positive from battery and single wire connector connected.


----------



## johnbmxinvasion (Jan 26, 2008)

i havent looked because im not going through a million pages, but i am stuck on fuel pump, im keeping mk2 only bc my mk3 tak was junk, so anyone have detailed stuff on wiring for fuel pump/sender???


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*



Cry0 said:


> D and E connectors are in place and lights came up. Thanks! And i found yellow connector to Z1 but fuel pump is still doesn't work. Connected battery ground to one of transmission bolts.
> 
> Now i have two problems, no power to fuel pump and starter isn't cranking. Maybe you know how make these thing work.
> 
> On starter i have positive from battery and single wire connector connected.


Take pics.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Multimeter the ignition switch and make sure its working correctly.
All wires should be hot on crank?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

johnbmxinvasion said:


> i havent looked because im not going through a million pages, but i am stuck on fuel pump, im keeping mk2 only bc my mk3 tak was junk, so anyone have detailed stuff on wiring for fuel pump/sender???


Explain the situation further... 

Ce2 swap? 
Fuel pump should work without extra wiring.


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> Take pics.


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

Finally i did it! Everything was connected right, but terminal in H1 with black/yellow cable was loose, and when in was plugging it into its place there was no connection. Maybe previous owner installed alarm system and broke it. Now it works OK. Thanks everyone for help.

My next question is how to connect obd port? can't find diagram for this part. It's OBD2 97 mk3


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Obd2 port is like 3 wires... 12v+ 12v- and the signal wire...

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks! i was looking for yellow one, but it's used only with auto transmision.

Will cable shifter from rallye\g60 work with vr6 transmission?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

OBD port needs power and ground. OBD2 is only grey/white wire. OBD1 also has yellow wire.

The G60 box would work but you may need to use the G60 tower and bracket. you need to check and make sure the ends are the same. If so you may be able to use the VR6 tower and cable bracket. the easiest way to tell difference is G60 uses 2 bolts to top of trans and vr6 uses 3. one is top bottom and one is side to side. I cant remember at moment.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

is relay 109 in spot #3 really needed? I have 32 in there now, and when I turn the ignition on I hear it click, if I leave it on for a while relay gets hot. I got no power at z1 and no power at fuse #18


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

OBD1 needs 109 in position 3. OBD2 needs the relay removed.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

so for obd2 there should be no relay there at all? damn!


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

correct.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

wow, if that fixes it that would be awesome.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

took relay 32 out, cranked the car and it started for a second and then it died. I still get no power at injector wire or fuse 18, only when I crank it that I get the power there. 

btw fuel in tank is about 2 years old, have a half a tank now, can I just mix some new 93 octane and call it day?  been trying to syphon it out without much luck


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

well it runs, kinda....starts revs high and then almost dies, struggles to keep idle. might be a vac leak or just the crappy fuel.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

BiH said:


> well it runs, kinda....starts revs high and then almost dies, struggles to keep idle. might be a vac leak or just the crappy fuel.


 This is where the obd2 port and a code scanner will come in handy. Good luck

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

bonesaw said:


> OBD port needs power and ground. OBD2 is only grey/white wire. OBD1 also has yellow wire.
> 
> The G60 box would work but you may need to use the G60 tower and bracket. you need to check and make sure the ends are the same. If so you may be able to use the VR6 tower and cable bracket. the easiest way to tell difference is G60 uses 2 bolts to top of trans and vr6 uses 3. one is top bottom and one is side to side. I cant remember at moment.


I have vr6 bracket on top of transmission and g60 shifter with cables. I'll mount it tomorrow and we'll see)


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Harness swap*

Anyone ever tried to adapt the OBD1 coilpack VR harness(1995) to work with OBD2 stuff? 

I know it's stupid since swap can be done with the OBD2 harness from fuse block to large 42-pin connector in engine bay. But I can't find a manual car locally and might give this a shot. Seeing if anyone has attempted it. 

I broke down both complete schematics with my Bentley and there isn't that much different really. They do the same thing, just use a few different wires and the main thing is the throttle body vs. the throttle pos. sensor and OBD1 setup. But just curious if anyone has seen it done with success. :beer: Gonna try it....lol
J. Hines


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

Deezy said:


> This is where the obd2 port and a code scanner will come in handy. Good luck
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


wired it and scanned it. 

No Evap, no SAI installed. MAF was unplugged. VAG-COM interface was flashing red and green but I was able to read the codes. Cam sensor is bothering me tho, any way to test it to make sure its working fine? I was thinking that knock sensor might be a issue and cause cam sensor fault?!?!?! 


Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259-AAA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 021 906 259 AA
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V01
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
VCID: 54ACAEB9A43DA7B8D43
10 Faults Found:

17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80)
P1426 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17860 - Secondary Air Injection System
P1452 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112)
P1420 - 35-00 - Electr. Malfunction
16885 - Vehicle Speed Sensor
P0501 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40)
P0341 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal
17908 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17)
P1500 - 35-10 - Electrical Malfunction - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70)
P0102 - 35-00 - Signal too Low
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
17988 - Throttle Actuator (Bank 1)
P1580 - 35-10 - Malfunction - Intermittent
00545 - Engine-Transmission Electrical Connection
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

Readiness: 0010 1101


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Clear all codes and see what comes back. Also check barrel connector.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I did Five Codes Came Up, 3 For Evap And Sai, One For maF Which I Found Out To Be Unplugged, And Last One Was For CaM. Would A Bad Cam Sensor Cause Any driveability IssueS?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Absolutely. I'd change sensor first. Hopefully it is that and not the magnet on cam


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

car starts and runs, it idles fine. I just dont drive it much cause i have coolant leak (radiator) and last time I drove it felt like it had no power, but that could be due to unplugged MAF. 

btw my CEL doesnt come on at all during start up or at any point, did I forget to wire something up?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Bulb might be bad... Maf unplugged runs a default map which should feel fine. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I checked the bulbs, they are all good. I switched them around from ones that do work and nothing.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Has to be a wire from the cluster to the panel or the panel to the ecu... Ecu pin out anyone? 
I assumed cel on always told you that the ecu was powered on with the key on...


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

car runs besides a few issues, CEL never comes on. I have another cluster so im gonna try it.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn it,

Thought I had it but I still cannot figure it out. I cannot figure out why I cannot get a switched power signal for my fuel pump relay to start running. It in turn does not power up my Injectors (z1)

After extensive testing, we came to conclusion that everything works except it seems that the ECU? mabe does not provide ground for the G1/3 Wire, which in turn should allow the fuel pump relay to switch on.

Can anybody give me a run down of what all it takes to get the fuel pump relay to work? Ive been up almost all night since 11am. 

P.S. I did get the car to turn over and run if i jumped M-2 straight to 12V power, and moved Jumped injector power (Z1 to Y4)


Any help would be appreciated. Im out of ideas.

Elvir


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

OBD 1 or OBD 2 if you have OBD2 to check for the relay number 32. if you have that relau take it out and then try to start it


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

BiH said:


> OBD 1 or OBD 2 if you have OBD2 to check for the relay number 32. if you have that relau take it out and then try to start it


Mine is OBD 2. Ill take a look at it, i even took the fuel pump relay out, and did a manual bipass and got nothing.

Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

BiH said:


> OBD 1 or OBD 2 if you have OBD2 to check for the relay number 32. if you have that relau take it out and then try to start it


I think that is engine control module, what would removing that relay do?

Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

OBD1 needs relay 109 in position 3. OBD2 needs NO relay in 3.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

yeah what he said, I spent two days trying to figure it out till he told me that. there is no power at injector slot untill you start the car, even with ignition key in on there is no power. trust me, I wasted a lot of time till bonesaw pointed me in right direction.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Took out relay 3 and still bothing ;(


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

do you hear throttle body adapt? if you do not check ground at pin 1 of ECU. pin 23 for switched ignition and ping 54 for constant power. check FP relay. check fuse 15 and 18.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> do you hear throttle body adapt? if you do not check ground at pin 1 of ECU. pin 23 for switched ignition and ping 54 for constant power. check FP relay. check fuse 15 and 18.


Every time i turn the key, the throttle body adapts, so that part works. The FP relay works as we trouble shooted it multiple ways. 

All fuses were in tact, but I will check them again. I will check pin 23 and 54 today.

Just to be sure I got this right, my inline fuel pump power is hooked up to (M-2), and ground is somewhere on the chasey, is this ok, or did i misplace the pump power?

Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> do you hear throttle body adapt? if you do not check ground at pin 1 of ECU. pin 23 for switched ignition and ping 54 for constant power. check FP relay. check fuse 15 and 18.


-Throttle Adapts
-Pin 1 at ecu grounded
-Fuel pump relay works (even jumed the relay so i have fuel coming in and still not cranking)
-Fuse 15 and 18 are fine
-Removed Relay 3

Still no go.. WTF is going on????

Elvir


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

did you try kicking it? sorry

btw did you stick a fuse in clutch connector? what about starter relay, is it grounded? I forgot to ground mine at one point and had no crank at all
also the alarm bypass could be problem, check power there I also had an issue there


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Does the car crank? Obd2 only sends signal to relay when it sees crank signal. Maybe bad crank sensor.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> Does the car crank? Obd2 only sends signal to relay when it sees crank signal. Maybe bad crank sensor.


Yes, the car cranks. As far as alarm, ill look into it, but as i mentioned previously. I can jump 12v power to m2 and move y
Z1 to y4 and the car will start up and run. Does that mean i bypassed the alarm. Im gonna be upset if it ends up being something stupid simple.

Somebody pls explain. Does z1 do something that enables fuel relay to run?

My fuel is wired through 'm-2


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

if it cranks then the alarm has been bypassed. M2 is where the pump should be connected to. Z1 is a fuel pump relay output. It powers injectors, and a few other things. The Fuel pump relay is controlled by a wire from ECU connected to g1/3. The ecu sends a ground signal on that wire to turn on fuel pump. On obd2 cars you will not hear the pump prime as it is only enabled when car is cranking or running.


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

BiH said:


> car runs besides a few issues, CEL never comes on. I have another cluster so im gonna try it.


Did you ever figure this one out? I am not getting a CEL to come on in my MK3 cluster either, need to do more investigating...so far I have starter and fuel pump action so that tell me ECU should be good. Hope to get it running this weekend.


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

no, dont know what it is. car runs fine, I took it out for a spin today. I have a lot of wiring to do inside but the engine runs fine. radiator leaks and my fans dont come on till its 230+ but thats cause I put the sender in wrong location. fixing that next week when my radiator comes in


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok, I took a step back. Recharged my battery took a look at all the connections and fuses to make sure everything is alright.

Now, I dont know if this is anything different but when i crank the car, it does not just dry crank, it actally fires up, and a second later dies. Fires up and dies. On my MK4 this was a sign of immobolizer kicking in. 

I do want to point out, that before i sold my mk3 cluster, when i turn the key in the on position, i heard a buzzing sound like a relay, it was loud. This same noise was not present when i hook up the mk2 cluster.


Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Did you try scanning with vag-com?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> ok, I took a step back. Recharged my battery took a look at all the connections and fuses to make sure everything is alright.
> 
> Now, I dont know if this is anything different but when i crank the car, it does not just dry crank, it actally fires up, and a second later dies. Fires up and dies. On my MK4 this was a sign of immobolizer kicking in.
> 
> ...


Mine buzzed before.. I'm pretty sure mines from a loose connection. Press in all the pins on the fuse/relay panel. Wiggle all the relays and press them in...

Did you put a fuse in the immobilizer ???


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> Did you try scanning with vag-com?


No, not yet. I am going through my harness and see a bunch of obd2 port wiring. Not sure what all is needed to keep the port working correctly.. I dont want to keep all the un necessary wiring.



Deezy said:


> Mine buzzed before.. I'm pretty sure mines from a loose connection. Press in all the pins on the fuse/relay panel. Wiggle all the relays and press them in...
> 
> Did you put a fuse in the immobilizer ???



I wiggled and wiggled. Nothing. The car is a 97 vr6 so it came with the alarm relay. With that relay there were two connections black and green that suposedly required 15amp fuses, which i have plugged in. Both are ok, neither is blown. 


The more i think about it the more, it feels like an immobolizer issue. What are my options to going around this. I followed the page below to do the alarm relay trick with 15 amp fuses. I dont know if there is anything else that is involved?

http://mk2vr6.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=9280


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

If obd2 need grey/white connected to Ecu. There should be a thin brown connector. Switched ignition on red wire. And ground or 2. No Imobilizer in mk3 just starter bypass.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> If obd2 need grey/white connected to Ecu. There should be a thin brown connector. Switched ignition on red wire. And ground or 2. No Imobilizer in mk3 just starter bypass.


Well, that simplified it. I swear im cursed. I got a code reader, hooked it up, and 0 codes!


Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> Well, that simplified it. I swear im cursed. I got a code reader, hooked it up, and 0 codes!
> 
> 
> Elvir


You may need to attempt crank to receive codes... Takes time sometimes...

Does it even read the ecu?


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Deezy said:


> You may need to attempt crank to receive codes... Takes time sometimes...
> 
> Does it even read the ecu?



I will attempt cranking the car while I have it reading the codes. It did read the ecu, it took the time to read with the key on. With the key off, it gave me an obvious error, that it could not link up.

I was going to look into possibly getting a new crank sensor, but figured, if i can rig the car to start up by swaping couple wires around as mentioned in several posts above, than the crank sensor would not be the culprit.

Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Im wondering if its possible i may have accidentaly installed the speed/knocks sensors wrong..the two white clips.

Front white pigtail: red, green, black
Rear white pigtail: Black, blue, white

Im a little skeptical just due to the lenght of the wiring harness, but cant hurt to confirm.

-------
I took a look at my harness, and the following wires are cut going nowhere. I had a G60 and with the set up as is the car worked. I dont know if this has any effect on the VR6 now.

G1/02 - Outside Air Temp Sender Ground
G2/02 - Outside Air Temp Sender
H1/07 - Ignition Switch Key-in Power for Seatbelt Relay, Automatic Shoulder Belt Control Module, Radio

ECU: I cut these off as i have no HVAC in my car

37 - Air Conditioning "On" Switch (At Compressor)
39 - Air Conditioning "On" Switch (Inside Cabin)


Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> Im wondering if its possible i may have accidentaly installed the speed/knocks sensors wrong..the two white clips.
> 
> Front white pigtail: red, green, black
> Rear white pigtail: Black, blue, white
> ...


The crank sensor on the front is white connector. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigJoez77 (Oct 2, 2013)

hey, i recently picked up a 91 gti with a 97 vr6 swap and want to know how hard it would be to add in an obd2 port since it seemingly doesnt have one. It has a a really rough idle that gets better when warm but still wanders and would like to be able to scan to see whats going on.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Look about 5 posts up.


----------



## BigJoez77 (Oct 2, 2013)

ah, thanks didnt even see that


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

Saturday,12,October,2013,14:57:29:50920
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


Mileage: Repair Order: damir



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259-AAA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 021 906 259 AA
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V01
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
VCID: 54ACAEB9A43DA7BE60B-4AE6
10 Faults Found:

17834 - EVAP Purge Valve (N80) 
P1426 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17860 - Secondary Air Injection System 
P1452 - 35-00 - Open Circuit
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112) 
P1420 - 35-00 - Electr. Malfunction
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0341 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17633 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 1 (N30) 
P1225 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17634 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 2 (N31) 
P1226 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17635 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 3 (N32) 
P1227 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17636 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 4 (N33) 
P1228 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17637 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 5 (N83) 
P1229 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17638 - Fuel Injector for Cylinder 6 (N84) 
P1230 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent

Readiness: 0010 1101


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> Im wondering if its possible i may have accidentaly installed the speed/knocks sensors wrong..the two white clips.
> 
> Front white pigtail: red, green, black
> Rear white pigtail: Black, blue, white
> ...


Ever get your truck started up Elvir? I'll be down in ATL Wed-Fri and could try and lend a hand after class one afternoon if needed. I know you aren't too far North from where I'll be. I usually go up to the Ray's meet Thurs night anyways with the DurtyDubs guys.
J. Hines


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> Ever get your truck started up Elvir? I'll be down in ATL Wed-Fri and could try and lend a hand after class one afternoon if needed. I know you aren't too far North from where I'll be. I usually go up to the Ray's meet Thurs night anyways with the DurtyDubs guys.
> J. Hines


Nope, not yet. It's still a sitting duck. I looked into everything i can think of and just cannot figure it out. Friend thinks that there is something possibly drawing power on the fuel pump side so it cannot give all 12v of power to start the car. 


If you got time you are more than welcome to come I am just outside perimiter, in direction of rays.

Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jhines came mid week and helped out. Unfortunately, we were still unsuccesful in figuring out the problem. We came co conclusion that the Chip was burned. However, my buddy came by and i put the ecu into his car and it cranked right up.

Then we took new crank and cam sensor and installed both but no luck. Im stumped!


Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

scan for codes. also measure voltage at fuel pump.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> scan for codes. also measure voltage at fuel pump.


I have a code reader, it read zero codes. Josh hooked up vag com and i think once read zero codes and the rest had linking errors.

The fuel pump has power and after couple cranks you can smell it.


Elvir


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> I have a code reader, it read zero codes. Josh hooked up vag com and i think once read zero codes and the rest had linking errors.
> 
> The fuel pump has power and after couple cranks you can smell it.
> 
> ...


We came to the conclusion that he is not getting the ground signal from the ECM to the ignition coils to activate them. I left with the bad thought that it was the ECM. But he verified that it was not by swapping his ECU into another car. 

So now it's looking like either a wiring issues still, or a bad crank sensor. 
J. Hines


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jhines_06gli said:


> We came to the conclusion that he is not getting the ground signal from the ECM to the ignition coils to activate them. I left with the bad thought that it was the ECM. But he verified that it was not by swapping his ECU into another car.
> 
> So now it's looking like either a wiring issues still, or a bad crank sensor.
> J. Hines


Buddy Dropped off new crank and cam sensor, both have been verified, and the issue still presists.

It looks like i am going to have to just go from the begining, undo everything and see if i made a mistake somewhere. I dont see any other solution poping up any time soon.

Elvir


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> Buddy Dropped off new crank and cam sensor, both have been verified, and the issue still presists.
> 
> It looks like i am going to have to just go from the begining, undo everything and see if i made a mistake somewhere. I dont see any other solution poping up any time soon.
> 
> Elvir


Pretty much. There is a signal missing somewhere. Just have to find it. I'll be back in Dec. if you haven't given up by then :laugh:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Finally,

I was able to manage to come up with codes. This is what i got.

P0121 - Throttle/Pedal pos. Sensor A Circ Range/Performance
P1544 - Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal too high

Not sure what this has to do with me being able to crank the car. however, for those interested, I am using a G60 Throttle. It is not as long, so it does not make a big loop.

Could it be the way its adjusted??

Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

I believe a g60 throttle only has a wot and idle switch. Can you try starting the car with it unplugged? The g60 is an oval flange to a small round pipe. Why use it?


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> I believe a g60 throttle only has a wot and idle switch. Can you try starting the car with it unplugged? The g60 is an oval flange to a small round pipe. Why use it?


Sorry, i meant throtle cable, not throtle body


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Elvir2 said:


> Sorry, i meant throtle cable, not throtle body


Def. has nothing to do with the cable. Weird that you have those faults since the throttle body adapted perfect through basic settings and actuates when cycling key. I can definitely see the throttle body faults having something to do with idle stability, but it should at least still fire up. Usually it will just surge and hunt for idle or will fire up, rev slightly and then die. And it ran perfect in the car you used as a donor..........that's what makes me lean towards an electrical issue somewhere when splicing/deleting stuff as opposed to a component failure. The root of it in my mind is that the ECM is not giving the ground signal to activate the coilpack. I'm not as keen on MK3 electronics since it was before my time and never really found any good description of sensor inputs to the ECM and what they control. 

But with newer cars, it uses the crank and cam signals. You have no faults, which is weird, but doesn't mean a whole lot either. I'm gonna see if I can dig up some old literature in my file cabinets and on the old micro-fiche files I have. See what all is in the training materials for the VR6 ECU input/outputs and troubleshooting spark
J. Hines


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

Ok I read the first page and already have my swap done for a while now and didnt wanna muddle through all these pages to look for this so what i didnt see and cant remember is....how mudh wider is the mk3 rear beam than the mk2 on each side? TIA


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

dubweizer said:


> Ok I read the first page and already have my swap done for a while now and didnt wanna muddle through all these pages to look for this so what i didnt see and cant remember is....how mudh wider is the mk3 rear beam than the mk2 on each side? TIA


1 inch on each side to my knowledge.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a request. My car is not running HVAC at all. And my aftermarket fans will be wired in seperately.

I still cannot figure out why the truck will not crank over. 

Does anybody have any pictures of the harness laid out with all the crutial key components that are necessary and must be kept. I do remember taking out a lot of stuff out of that harness and I dont know if I may have accidentaly taken out too much. 

I am taking it all out and going over the work i have done to see where i went wrong.

PS, This is some of the items that have been removed..



Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> I have a request. My car is not running HVAC at all. And my aftermarket fans will be wired in seperately.
> 
> I still cannot figure out why the truck will not crank over.
> 
> ...




The brown plug on the right is water temp? 

The temp plug on the left is in my car... In the rain tray. The 2 plugs going to it. One is to the brake fluid... One to the coolant bubble. Maybe in wrong?

The smallest green one in the middle isn't the alarm bypass is it?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

The AC harness has nothing to do with the car running.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> The AC harness has nothing to do with the car running.


Alright. I just remembered that when looking over the a2VR6 page it was mentioned that the two pin green pigtail in the middle was for ac as well as a signal to the ecu. that was unclear. So i figured it may be a signal im missing, as i have depleated all the options of figuring this thing out.

Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Bumps idle when AC is on. Do you see crank signal in vag com?


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

bonesaw said:


> Bumps idle when AC is on. Do you see crank signal in vag com?


He was getting no RPM signal through VagCom when I was down there. Also no ground activation from ECM to coilpack. I forget the pins exactly, but they go straight from the ECM to the coilpack. Continuity is good on all of them, but the ECM has no output to ground the different stages of the coil. His crank sensor wiring was not extended, just routed differently than stock.

I know he has swapped a known good crank sensor, cam sensor and tested his ECM.....all OK.
J. Hines


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Also, I was able to use my Powerprobe and supply a ground straight to the coilpack block and it would try and hit on that cylinder when in came around to spray fuel in. But given how quickly the system works and me just supplying a solid ground at all times to only one cyl group, it would not start, but you could definitely tell it was hitting on that cyl when it was rolling over. And it smells like he's definitely getting fuel......open header makes the smell fill the garage rather quickly!!
J. Hines


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

No crank signal means no coils firing. Maybe stacked orings for crank sensor. Or bent trigger wheel. I've seen it all. Or wiring is just ****ed.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

bonesaw said:


> No crank signal means no coils firing. Maybe stacked orings for crank sensor. Or bent trigger wheel. I've seen it all. Or wiring is just ****ed.


Yea....leaning towards wiring somewhere. I just don't know where to even send him looking first. The engine ran good and was not messed as far as taking it apart, so trigger wheel, sensor, etc. should be ok. Just a matter of finding what wiring is not connected properly and what signal is missing.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

What was removed. What was cut? Take pics? Try another harness.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I will try to document everything tomorrow of what i have in the car.

Thanks all for patience and help.


Elvir


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok, here are some pictures. I took out everything that is not engine related to remove the clutter.

Fuse Panel

H1/7 - Open Ended
G2/2 - Open Ended
G1/2 - Open Ended


Alarm Bypass


G2/8 Open Ended


Out of ECU - I wired this to G2/8 with no results




I think when Josh was over, we did not properly insert the cable to get a good signal from ecu hence why he mentioned no cranking signal




Out of the round connecor I have open ended wires below. These are in relation to the coolant after run pump. Hence why i was asking if the picture from post before with all the green connecors was needed.



And last but not least, is this piece of wire.I cut the pigtail off on both sides as they went to nowhere. Or I could not figureo ut where they went.


I know there is no easy way to show these wires in an organized manner to make more sense but i hope this helps.


Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

You NEED to hook that brown connector with grey white to obd port. Doing anything else Without scanning and seeing if Ecu is seeing anything is pointless.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Scanning with the obd port is the best thing you can do to a vr swap that isn't starting. 

Fixed my problem quick.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I did scan and only got two throttle body codes. Ill have to source a vag com to do anything other than code reading. What should i be logging with it


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I went to a local VW junk Yard and bought an additional OBD VR6 haress. I took out the one i messed with, and replaced it with the entire harness fans and lights and all. Cranked it and the car fired up in the first shot. I scanned it for codes and it read one 02 code as it wasnt plugged in.


I guess its time to do process of elimination now and do take one one un-necessary item at a time and see what i can go without. This will be a measarable process.


Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

At least now you can. Just unplug things as you go. Glad to hear ItS running. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I feel so stupid. I did my slow process of elimination, and before i knew it I trimmed all of my new harness down to exactly what i had initially. I scratched my head for a minute after i got the truck running with new harness, I decided to remove it and hook the truck up to the initial harness that I was working with. I cranked the truck up and it fired up from the first shot.

So, I started thinking about what i had done differently and there are only two things. I moved my ground points around. and I moved the coils and the coil distributor back to the original location on the side of the engine.

I have a feeling that if i put my coils back under the manifold where i had it the truck will run fine and that all along it was my grond points that sucked. If that was the case I will go bizerk, because I have on multiple occsions checked to see if the grounds were good and hey always check out

I will update later.

Elvir


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

So it was a snotty ground from the jump? 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

It seems that way. I am putting the coils back under the manifold and relocating the grounds to see if it will fire up again. The grounds did seem bad, so i would lean 90% on them being the culprit..

Elvir


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

I'm having an odd problem. I have a SLC Corrado Vr6 radiator and dual fan setup. I am using an A2 radiator crossmember mounted to corrado vr6 motor mount crossmember/subframe. Mocking it up, the fans are very very close to hitting the thermostat housing and alternator! Also, the upper Core support seems to interfere, it won't clear the radiator neck at all. It seems as the corrado vr6 radiator is 1 inch or more too tall? 
The only thing I found online was this post below by Stromaluski. Can anyone comment? I may have access to a corrado radiator crossmember, but everyone says it is the same as the A2 lower radiator crossmember. 





Stromaluski said:


> Here's how I've got an SLC radiator mounted in my Jetta. If you didn't know what to look for, you wouldn't know that the radiator wasn't supposed to be there. As for fans, I'm just running two aftermarket Maradyne fans rather than a stock fan setup off of another car. I didn't find a stock fan setup until after I had the aftermarket fans mounted and wired up, so I just left them on there. They did great all through summer, so I'll probably just leave them on there til they die.<p>If the G60 radiator is slightly longer, then it might work a little better for the application as the SLC radiator does seem like it is just a hair too short. The driver side L bracket had to have half of it trimmed off.<p>Taken from page 70 in this thread.<p><TABLE WIDTH="90%" CELLSPACING=0 CELLPADDING=0 ALIGN=CENTER><TR><TD><i>Quote, originally posted by <b>Stromaluski</b> »</i></TD></TR><TR><TD CLASS="quote">Here's everything I had to do to get the Corrado SLC radiator to fit in my Jetta. Other than these couple things, everything else just sits in place using the stock A2 radiator cross member half and stock radiator support.<p>Gotta trim the radiator support here.<br><IMG SRC="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/Stromaluski/VW%20Pictures/Photo161.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>Then rather than using the two stock L brackets, I used two of the longer ones and just modified one of them. The shorter one wouldn't work because it goes out and then comes back in before it goes down and that hits the flange on the radiator.<br>Before<br><IMG SRC="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/Stromaluski/VW%20Pictures/Photo162.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>After<br><IMG SRC="http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk218/Stromaluski/VW%20Pictures/Photo163.jpg" BORDER="0"><p>I haven't had much time to work on the car because of school, but that's my addition to this thread so far. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif" BORDER="0"> <p><br><i>Modified by Stromaluski at 1:30 PM 3-30-2008</i><p><br><i>Modified by Stromaluski at 9:58 PM 3-30-2008</i></TD></TR></TABLE>


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

can you take a pic of the radiator and how you have it mounted? I had a G60 rad. and it was super easy to mount. I went with mk3 as I was gonna go turbo and needed more space.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

will mk2 power steering lines work with a VR rack & PS pump from a MK3? If not what are my options for power steering? Thx


----------



## Wildbillpb (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe I missed it but I have a question I have been searching for days.... Can I use my a2 control arms on an a3 k frame? Will it just be bolt on? Allowing me to use my entire a2 suspension/braking setup?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Yup


----------



## DisturbedxCDL (Feb 19, 2010)

So I have a 91 Jetta with a VR from a 98 GTI in it. Just having a few problems still which I know will cause it to fail PA inspection. 

Power steering is still really tight. Fluid is full and I took the cap off the fluid reservoir and turned it lock to lock to get air bubbles out which didn't help. Do I need to bleed the line where the pump is?

Next is that the parking brake doesn't quite hold the car. I replaced both cables and also both rear drums with all new drum shoes and springs. Just won't hold on a hill that's even slightly inclined. 

Also, my shifter box seems really loose. I know in the 2.0 mk3 that it's usually caused by bad bushings in the linkage but I'm kinda clueless about the shifter cables. It's kinda hard to put it in reverse and it's super loose when going into any other gears, especially first. 

Lastly, I ran a jumper from E2 to D8 like everyone said and have power going to the cluster and needles sometimes work, but if I hit certain bumps or the car shakes a certain way from accelerating than the needles bounce all over the place and it'll go from 10mph to 80mph in a second and just jump around. The tach also seems to be a little high when it actually is working. Says the car is idling around 1100rpm and I know for a fact that it's not because the motor is running quietly like it should and sounds like it's idling correctly. 

Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know what front engine mount to run if using the passat 16v front crossmember? Solid?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

DisturbedxCDL said:


> So I have a 91 Jetta with a VR from a 98 GTI in it. Just having a few problems still which I know will cause it to fail PA inspection.
> 
> Power steering is still really tight. Fluid is full and I took the cap off the fluid reservoir and turned it lock to lock to get air bubbles out which didn't help. Do I need to bleed the line where the pump is?
> 
> Next is that the parking brake doesn't quite hold the car. I replaced both cables and also both rear drums with all new drum shoes and springs. Just won't hold on a hill that's even slightly inclined.


power steering pump may be toast?
Adjust the new cables at the ebrake handle where you put the cables in. if the drums are oily it wont work well. make sure you have tough tension on the handle



DisturbedxCDL said:


> Also, my shifter box seems really loose. I know in the 2.0 mk3 that it's usually caused by bad bushings in the linkage but I'm kinda clueless about the shifter cables. It's kinda hard to put it in reverse and it's super loose when going into any other gears, especially first.


 Check the left to right movement on the shift tower at the transmission if the adjustment bolt is loose it will cause super sloppy left to right movement, maybe it needs adjustment.



DisturbedxCDL said:


> Lastly, I ran a jumper from E2 to D8 like everyone said and have power going to the cluster and needles sometimes work, but if I hit certain bumps or the car shakes a certain way from accelerating than the needles bounce all over the place and it'll go from 10mph to 80mph in a second and just jump around. The tach also seems to be a little high when it actually is working. Says the car is idling around 1100rpm and I know for a fact that it's not because the motor is running quietly like it should and sounds like it's idling correctly.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated!!!


Check the ground wires under the hood, they attach to the valve cover and supply a ground to the cluster.


----------



## Raramury (Sep 29, 2012)

quick question i have a 1985 with vr6 that i would like to swap to a 1989 would that be plug and play or what would i need?


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

So now that I am done with my swap, I'm having one issue. Car crank for 10 secs or so before it fires up. Being that it was a diesel , I do not have a fuel pressure accumulator.

Is it safe to put a check valve on the supply line to trap the fuel between check valve and FPR? This way I have fuel ready to go?

Elvir


----------



## eurosportluv (Jul 25, 2005)

Quick question, are all corrado lower radi support the same? i have an SLC one and it looks entirly different with a silver mount on it. from other pictures, the mounts bolt from the top, this one look like it bolts from the side? oh yeah, im using this setup beacuse im running small bumpers


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

eurosportluv said:


> Quick question, are all corrado lower radi support the same? i have an SLC one and it looks entirly different with a silver mount on it. from other pictures, the mounts bolt from the top, this one look like it bolts from the side? oh yeah, im using this setup beacuse im running small bumpers


Can you post a picture? That does not sound right. Here is what a lower radiator support from a Corrado Vr6 looks like:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3764856-FS-VR6-lower-radiator-support


----------



## xciso (Jan 5, 2009)

*Wiring question.*

Hello.
I have a 1990 mk2 with VR6 that soon are finished i hope. I have worked with it for a few years now.
As I have worked with many other cars under the same time i dont remember everything 

The engine is in place, and almost everything else.

But..I have 2 questions.

1. I have rad from Passat VR6 and fan from Golf mk3 VR6 if i remember right.
First I install the front wiring harness from mk3, it fits the rad fine, but i didnt find the cables for the headlight.. Then i remember.. Mk3 dosnt have H4 or H7 socket, they have some speciel socket for headlight.

If I use my harness from 1990 MK2, it fits everything without the rad and fan.
How should I do? Is the best to use MK2 harness, and make a own cable for the fans, or should I use harness from MK3 and cut of the cables for headlights and solder the H4 socket?

Question 2. Where do you guys place the ECU box? I have tryed to set it at the same place as the orginal, but if i should have it their i need to trim a big U cut.

Thanks.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Harness*

I found its way more simple and cleaner to ditch everything original as far as fan, head light, engine wiring....then use mk3 complete harness and just swap the heaight connectors

I use to have the mk2 lighting harness and fan harness wiith a b4 engine harness an then I had various extra wires everywhere....it was just a mess


Ecu I just have mine safely wedged up in the raintray... Didn't cut anything...removed whatever bracket was there


----------



## xciso (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for your answar.
I use the mk2 lightning harness, and made my own fan harness from the B4 cables.
It was a little tricky, but i think it will work fine 

Can you please give me a image of the ecu installed? I dont understand how you could install the harness without to cut a U.

Thanks.


----------



## dubweizer (Oct 21, 2001)

ok I looked at page one and the last page but im ust gonna ask how much wider the mk3 rear beam is than the mk2.IIRC it was like 3 or 6 mm on each side


----------



## xciso (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello.
I´m working with my VR6 swap and I am soon finsish 
I also do a mk3 dash swap at the same time.

Sadly I have a few cables i dont know where they should fit.

Anyone know?

























Thanks.


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> OBD1 needs 109 in position 3. OBD2 needs the relay removed.


What does this relay control? I have a Mk2 Bentley and it says the relay in position #3 is for Digifant ECU. My swap is from a 95 Passat. Currently not getting any fuel and the relay gets hot. It's black and no number stamped on it. I can hear my fuel pump come on when I turn the ignition on. I previously replaced in-tank pump a year ago and it ran fine. When I unplug the relay the main pump buzzes.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*A2 vr6 faq*

The relay turns Ecu on. Need to be 109.


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

OK, I'll try that. It was previously running fine with the existing relay, but it's been sitting for awhile. I ordered a new main fuel pump too because it used to buzz pretty loud when running and may have finally died. Would that relay cause the fuel gauge to stop working too? When I was first trying to start it, the gauge was working with key on. The gauge is no longer moving with key on and I added another couple gallons, so there's definitely fuel in the tank.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

has nothing to do with fuel gauge.


----------



## xciso (Jan 5, 2009)

Question about AUX water pump cable. (black/yellow)
I have read that some people have this installed to A1/07, and some other say D/03.

I am also doing a dah swap so the most of my cables are now from mk3 donor.
If i remember right i think i have power direct at D/03 when i turn ignition key to radio-mode, the mode before igniton-mode. And i dont think AUX water pump should have power before i turn the key to ignition-mode.

One more thing.
I started a new thread about installing power window, but i think you guys can ce2 verry good. Where is the best place to take switched power to universal power windows?

Thanks.


----------



## VWRalf (Nov 11, 1999)

I bought someone elses A2 Golf VR6 project and I'm slowly sorting through it all. The original owner swapped everything over from a 95 GTI, including the pedal assembly. It had to be modified by cutting and welding and it didn't seem to be disengaging the clutch. (Couldn't get it into 1st without grinding the gear.) I found a 96 Passat and grabbed the pedal assembly, clutch master and backup plate. Got everything swapped out but I seem to still have trouble with the clutch disengaging. It takes pushing the pedal all the way down in order to be able to shift into gear and it will grab within 1/2" of pedal upward travel. I have bled the clutch multiple times and get the same results. And yes, I reverse bled it with a pressure bleeder. 
One thing I have noticed after searching multiple threads is that my clutch master cylinder does not have a bleeder on it like on an early Corrado. http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/show...odel=15552&modelYear=1992&ukey_category=21730
Mine is from a 96 Passat and it even has a different end on the pushrod. http://www.jimellisvwparts.com/show...odel=15565&modelYear=1996&ukey_category=21730
Is it possible that the one for the Corrado pushes more fluid and that is what I need?


----------



## DisturbedxCDL (Feb 19, 2010)

*A2 vr6 faq*

I believe mine is from a passat and works fine. I had an issue similar to yours where my reverse would aggressively engage and slightly grind. I found that if I pumped the clutch pedal before driving that I wouldn't do it and that if I waited about 3 seconds after pushing the pedal in that I didn't do it either. Had to rebleed my clutch several times to get it working properly.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Sounds like a shotty clutch or master/slave 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## champ18 (Nov 16, 2010)

i have my mk3 subfram in my mk2 and the pasenger wheel sits out about 1" more then the driver side. wondering y its sitting this way. any input will help?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Odd... I would make sure the ball joints are in fully as well as the control arms. Ensure you don't have two separate length control arms. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## champ18 (Nov 16, 2010)

this is off my jetta. was fine on the jetta. i will look into the ball joint.


----------



## champ18 (Nov 16, 2010)

and the camber is also set all the way in off the hub and strut.


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Vr rad*

I have Corrado rad support...is there another rad other than Corrado that will work as a replacement? My Corrado rad is junk and they are way more money to replace... I'm wondering if there's another vr6 rad that fits ok and hoses work..like for example mk3, or like and 8valve rad etc...
What's my options??!!
Thanks!


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

*+ Suspension*

I have most of a 1995 GTi VR I'm using for my donor, in conjunction with a G60 I'm parting out for the rest. I'm planning on using the front suspension and subframes from the GTi for the + suspension up front. Can I use the rear beam of a G60 or does it have to be from a VR. Sorry, this may have been covered but I was a little confused on the rear. Thanks in advance for the help! :thumbup:


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok guys, Im having a problem with my OBD2 VR now.

It takes forever to start. Sometimes it takes 5 seconds, sometimes i can crank it untill the battery drains.

I have disconnected my fuel supply and cranked the car, and no fuel came out. 
I have put direct power and ground to the fuel pump and it shot fuel out the line.
I have checked continuity on both power and ground and its good.
I have checked fuzes and relays and all are good
I have put the supply line back in, put direct power to fuel pump and tried to crank and still nothing.

I have changed my coolant temp sensor, speed sensor, cam sensor. 
I have cleaned all the MAF throttle body.

Once the car actually starts, it runs fine, it does not idle wierd, it has power and drives smoothly.

I have a feeling that it may be a problem somewhere else. Unless Im wrong, the car needs three things to work properly before ECU is happy and that is speed, temp and throttle body.

Any ideas on what else i can do to trouble shoot.

Elvir


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

I'd guess bad ignition switch or crank sensor. Do you hear the pump prime at all with ignition on? Maybe try jumping the fuel pump relay and starter. You can check the resistance on the crank sensor at pins 67 and 68 at the ECU connector. Should be 500-700 ohms. What fuel pump(s) are you running? I still had a 16V setup in mine. In tank pump died first and then the main a year later. Replaced with a Walbro.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

You were not wrong about the ignition switch. I pulled the pigtail and it just looked dirty. Sanded down the terminals and the truck fires within a first second every time. I had to rip the whole dadh to grt it done.

Thanks


----------



## mk2dev (Sep 14, 2012)

*need info looking swap my car*

c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear

Ohk thia says. A3 2.0l k frame with vr6 mount
When talking about the mount do you mean bracket of the back of the motor 
Or do you mean the physical mount because I have the stage one polys from bfi as of now.


----------



## mk2dev (Sep 14, 2012)

Lmk pronto trying to get this sorted quick im ready for some vr enjoyment
Much obliged


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

2.0 or vr6 k frame works. Bracket needs to be VR. Mounts could be either. Either might need trimming.


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

Collecting parts for a vr6 into my mk2 gti and was wondering if the rear beam and kframe from a mk3 vr6 jetta are the same as golf. I'm assuming they are but I want to be sure before i pick them up.


----------



## Cry0 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi! i swapped an ABV motor in mk2 but lost original key from mk3. Engine starts and dies immediately, i think because of immobiliser. What can i do to remove immobiliser or programm new key to work with this ECU? i have an original immo box and immo ring


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone?? A3 golf and jetta the same?


----------



## BlauSlc92 (Nov 9, 2000)

nemesismotorsports07 said:


> Collecting parts for a vr6 into my mk2 gti and was wondering if the rear beam and kframe from a mk3 vr6 jetta are the same as golf. I'm assuming they are but I want to be sure before i pick them up.


K-Frame from Jetta Mk3 and Golf Mk3 are the same yes, as well as rear beams. It is not required to change rear beam, although some claim it is wider than the Mk2, this might be true. I used a Corrado donor, and I could not verify that the Corrado rear beam was wider than Mk2. I did not change mine, I already had rear disc setup on the Mk2 so I simply installed my 5 lug discs. . If you have drums, you can swap in stub axles for a rear discs, and complete rear disc setup, calipers, brackets, and e brake cables.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

A3 beam is wider. You can easily swap brakes between beams.


----------



## nemesismotorsports07 (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome guys, thank you for the help. I'll be going with the mk3 jetta suspension stuff with the 5 lug setup then. I'm sure I'll have some more questions along the way...lol:thumbup::beer:


----------



## mk2dev (Sep 14, 2012)

Back on the k frame subject if I use a b3 or corrado vr6 subframe would it sit further down then the a3 vr6/2.0l k frame.
Or would I still have to trim.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Please read thru thread. You cannot use a b3 k frame. You could use corrado but good luck sourcing one and it is basically same as mk3.


----------



## mk2dev (Sep 14, 2012)

my fault i meant g 60 but if its the same i see no reason to source another when i have the 2.0l one already.
now for my next question i know the o2j will fit my AAA but how does it mount to the k frame and front cross member.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

The g60 one is the same as mk2. So it only works with special aftermarket mounts. 

You will need the mount bracket from 02a trans and front motor mount bracket. You will also need to change axle cups in trans to 100mm bolt in.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok guys, 

I need some help as i am stumped on what is going on.

I took a trip to florida with my Caddy VR6. At the time it had some ignition switch corrosion problems that caused long crank time, which i cleared up. While down there it died. I thought it was ignition switch that finally took a dump. I have been jump starting the car since then to get home.

Once i got home, I bought a new relay and the car still did not start i found out it was the Alarm fuse that blew. (when alarm fuse blows, it does not crank at all, just no repsonse) which was what problem i had in florida.

Symptoms:

Car sometimes starts from the first try and runs for 3 minutes and just dies.
Sometimes it does not want to start at all.
When it does start imediately, i hear the throttle body
when It just cranks, no throttle body noise.
When i do crank, i can see the RPM gague flickering.
I do get fuel as the garage smells of it.

I have checked all (i believe) grounds and still have not sorted anything out in terms of what is the cause
I checked the ECU ground, Fuse box ground, engine ground, Ignition ground. Nothing has helped.

I have a new knock sensor and new coolant temp sensor that i have been using since i got the car done half a year ago, and have not had problems like this.

The fact that when i put the key in hte on position, it jsut randomly has throttle body noises.

I did remove the complete steering assembly and cleaned all the corrosion that was present in the car. I dont know if there may have been something i messed up tehre, but i dont see how it would as its all related to the wipers and turn signals.

Any idea on waht i can do to move forward in figuring it out. 

I dont have any scan tool to check for codes.


----------



## mattmid (Feb 8, 2010)

Just bought a mk2 with a vr6 swap, it obviously is using the a3 vr6 front k frame because it has +36 offset rims and they are rubbing terribly. Is there a way that i can just swap to the corrado vr6 k frame without changing anything else besides half shafts?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

just wanna show off my mk2 vr6 swap, this thread helped a lot.


----------



## dacannon2010 (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JETmsVR6 (Dec 13, 2009)

*getting started.*

Ok so I have a 97 passat vr6 donor car that I want to swap into my 90 jetta coupe. If I'm not mistaken it's a CE2 car. I've Been reading alot, trying to gather some knowledge before I go and start tearing things apart. I know I can't use the passat k frame, so I located a 2.0 k frame. I want to keep this car 4 lug my main Concern is suspension as far as steering a arms and tierods. Also the brakes I know the vr6 is a little heavier so I'm wondering what people have Done to keep their vr swaps 4 lug. Any input would be helpful thanks in advance guys. I'll be keeping you guys posted with pics as soon as I start.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Keep everything mk2 except k frame. All this info is on first page.


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

bonesaw said:


> Keep everything mk2 except k frame. All this info is on first page.



Yep this. I had to move my steering rack, A arms, axles and sway bar over to the Mk3 K frame.


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Wiring harness for conversions*

http://stancedubs.bigcartel.com


----------



## SilentTuner (Dec 22, 2014)

*Steering column*

Hello, first of all, SUPER forum! Already found a lot of awnsers on this one 
But now my questionis: i have a mk2 from 88 and i have practically have everyting from a mk3 vr6 from 93. I have the steering rack also and the u-joint on it, but how do i put these together? I cant get the u-joint of to put it on the mk2.. Or is there some kind of adapter? Ive been looking on several forums, but i cant seem to find what i am looking for.. Its been bugging me for days :banghead:

Thanks in advance


----------



## starkiller503 (Mar 6, 2013)

*piggy back ce1*

anybody ever piggy backed the ce2 box of the ce1? 

looking for a DIY but i cant seem to find any or either the threads are dead!!:what:

BUMP 20x
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Generally I convert to ce2. Especially because of the cluster and some other stuff. You can source almost everything from mk3/passat/corrado. I generally re-pin the ce1 rear harness. There are very few mk2 harnesses you need to get. 

I have piggy backed before. You connect engine harness. Connect fuel pump to ce2. Connect main power and ground. And then splice in ignition harness so both fuse panels turn on. You will need tach adapter and way to get rid of Ecu seeing wheel speed to eliminate speed cut.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

Elvir2 said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> I need some help as i am stumped on what is going on.
> 
> ...



Crank Position Sensor. About 99% sure.


----------



## starkiller503 (Mar 6, 2013)

*85/86 Westy us wiring*

what if i got us wiring my golf 4 door is an ealy mk2 how do i adapt the engine to run with the stock fusebox? is it possible? i know i could convert to ce2 but 4 me itll be easier to splice into the us wiring? can anybody help me out here?


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

jetta trek said:


> Crank Position Sensor. About 99% sure.



Nope, found out that the problem was a crcked c2 chip


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi All,

I have a MK2 GTI, running a Corrado K-Frame and MK3 GTI 2.0 spindles.

Am I able to use a MK3 GTI sway bar on the vehicle at this point? Or will it interfere with the Corrado K-frame?

Just looking to tighten up the front end and rear end a bit with some beefy sway bars. Feels wrong to be riding without!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lenny44b (Nov 20, 2007)

Lend me some help here guys. My trans went in my 8V and decided to do said swap found this motor today at my local machine shop. its from a Corrado



Would a B3/B4 donor work for said motor?


----------



## DUBBED-OUT (Mar 21, 2008)

....:facepalm:


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

mushroom_curry said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a MK2 GTI, running a Corrado K-Frame and MK3 GTI 2.0 spindles.
> 
> Am I able to use a MK3 GTI sway bar on the vehicle at this point? Or will it interfere with the Corrado K-frame?


This should work with modification. I ran my mk2 VR without a front sway bar for a while, I didnt like how it felt so I ended up using a stock mk3 VR sway bar but cutting the ends down (running stock mk2 control arms on a mk3/rado kframe). Feels a ton better.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

bonesaw said:


> Generally I convert to ce2. Especially because of the cluster and some other stuff. You can source almost everything from mk3/passat/corrado. I generally re-pin the ce1 rear harness. There are very few mk2 harnesses you need to get.
> 
> I have piggy backed before. You connect engine harness. Connect fuel pump to ce2. Connect main power and ground. And then splice in ignition harness so both fuse panels turn on. You will need tach adapter and way to get rid of Ecu seeing wheel speed to eliminate speed cut.



blue/white To W1 on the ce2 panel should send transmission speed to the ECU and eliminate speed cut. speed should already come straight to the cluster from elsewhere.

mk3 cluster with cluster harness for correct RPMs and speed or a tach adapter on mk2 cluster which will not show a speed if using electronic speedo on the transmission. mk2 clusters have a mechanical speedo.

i personally swap a mk3 tank into the mk2 and run the fuel pump harness from ce2 panel back to the tank. 

If going from ce1 to vr6 You could always spend a few hundred on a NLS wire harness and be done...


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Im stumped again. 

My g60 tranny cable broke for my mk2 cluster, so i decided to go back to mk3 cluster. With wiring hooked up to the tranny. I hooked it up now i have rpms but dont have the speedometer. What am i missing?

I do have the pin 65(blue/white vehicle speed sensor with blue pig tail unhooked. I read that it should go into W1 on the ce2 box. I hooked it up and nothing changed? What am i missing?


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> Im stumped again.
> 
> My g60 tranny cable broke for my mk2 cluster, so i decided to go back to mk3 cluster. With wiring hooked up to the tranny. I hooked it up now i have rpms but dont have the speedometer. What am i missing?
> 
> I do have the pin 65(blue/white vehicle speed sensor with blue pig tail unhooked. I read that it should go into W1 on the ce2 box. I hooked it up and nothing changed? What am i missing?


w1 feeds the ECU... 

U1/11 Gauge Cluster Speedometer Vehicle Speed Sensor White


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I'd also check power and ground at vss connector


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

bonesaw said:


> I'd also check power and ground at vss connector


Ill do that first thing after work.

I made a bad decision to sell my VR6 cluster, thinking I would not need it. I bought a 4 cyl. cluster at pullapart. I am aware that the RPMS will be off, but should the 4 cyl cluster have anything to do with Speedometer not working. Everything else works fine.

Also, The way I am checking all of this is by having the wheels off the ground and putting the car in gear, just rolling in 1st gear.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Elvir2 said:


> Ill do that first thing after work.
> 
> I made a bad decision to sell my VR6 cluster, thinking I would not need it. I bought a 4 cyl. cluster at pullapart. I am aware that the RPMS will be off, but should the 4 cyl cluster have anything to do with Speedometer not working. Everything else works fine.
> 
> Also, The way I am checking all of this is by having the wheels off the ground and putting the car in gear, just rolling in 1st gear.


No problems with speedo on a 4 cylinder cluster
the speedo starts at 10mph, try 2nd gear


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I checked the vvs, and its git 12v coming to it.

I put the car into 3rd gear and let the wheels spin, still no response.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

make sure all of the solders on the cluster where the connector goes into it are not broken.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

all right. Got it figured out. My cluster harness was missing the U1/11 wire for the vss. I piggy backed it to the cluster and it powered it right up. I may have snatched an automatic harness long time ago?

Now i gotta find a right harness. Thanks for the help.

Now my second question: Since My swap is from a 97 VR6, what instrument clusters are compatible that came out of a vr6 car. Does the OBD1 and 2 matter when it comes to the cluster?

Elvir


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

So I'm confused since I was told, I can't use the mk3 rear beam on the mk2, and doe the whole mk3 front cross member(with the a arms, and steering rack connected to it) bolt up to the mk2, because i would just like to drop the whole assembly as one then olt it up into the mk2. My donor car Is 1997 mk3 jetta vr6, and the recipient car is 1992 jetta......

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## europarkingonly (Jan 7, 2011)

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

europarkingonly said:


> So I'm confused since I was told, I can't use the mk3 rear beam on the mk2, and doe the whole mk3 front cross member(with the a arms, and steering rack connected to it) bolt up to the mk2, because i would just like to drop the whole assembly as one then olt it up into the mk2. My donor car Is 1997 mk3 jetta vr6, and the recipient car is 1992 jetta......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I bolted a mk3 rear beam into an '87 Jetta without issue.

Yes, the whole steering rack/a arms/K frame will bolt up. The only section that won't is the radiator support.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Done my share of vr swaps but got a no crank issue on my brother's mk2. Car has power tb rings with ignition on ect. Turn key to start and nothing. I have alarm plug bypass with fuse as well as clutch switch. The ignition switch plug that plugs into starter interlock has power when you turn key. Tried a few 53 relays with no luck. The starter wire the plugs into starter has no power when turning key. Any help or suggestions


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Starter has no power to either sides? I assume you have ruled out the ignition switch?


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

ignition switch is good the thick single wire coming off ignition wiring it that connects to starter interlock relay gets power when you turn key as well. The single connector on starer motor does not get power when turning key. PO jumped seatbelt so I don't think it needs to be buckled I've tried that as well


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

I got ya. Was the car an automatic originally?


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

no 92 8v gti 5spd swap is obd2


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. 
H1/01Ignition Switch Starter Run, or from Starter Interlock Relay on the relay panel gets power with the key in crank position?


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Deezy said:


> Ok.
> H1/01Ignition Switch Starter Run, or from Starter Interlock Relay on the relay panel gets power with the key in crank position?


I will check them out and see thanks


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Deezy said:


> Ok.
> H1/01Ignition Switch Starter Run, or from Starter Interlock Relay on the relay panel gets power with the key in crank position?


Ok H1/01 lights up and getting power and the 53 interlock relay that plugs into it and has single red that goes to y is getting power as well as the other 53 relay that was on OG harness.
When you say relay panel are you talking about the ones that plug straight to fuse box? :thumbup:thanks for the help as well I'm stumped on this one seems like if they where getting power it would turn starter. Maybe it's something to do with alarm plug or clutch but I have fuses in both


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

I think the clutch needs to be not jumped...


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

I will try that I have always jumped it in past


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

pulled fuse from clutch plug still nothing idk I will keep trying lol....


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Sometimes mine pops a fuse from cranking too long. I can't recall which fuse it is. Although I assume power is passing through the ignition switch then the fuse is fine. I ran a push button start to my dash for that reason.


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Trace the wire from the starter to the relay.. I don't know which one it is.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

That was going to be my next thing I will check it out when I get a chance and see what's up


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Any other suggestions guys?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Try jumping the starter yet with direct power? Starter might be shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Plan to do that tomorrow but the starter is brand new. Don't think it's the starter since power wire going to starter isn't getting power


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Are you using mk2 or mk3 ignition harness? If mk2 there is a relay for for the seat belt connected to the door. Many bypass this. 

Some harnesses have the clutch interlock which is a green connector and usually red wires. Can jump or splice. 

There is also thick wire out of f1 that is for alarm that needs to get jumped with fuse.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

bonesaw said:


> Are you using mk2 or mk3 ignition harness? If mk2 there is a relay for for the seat belt connected to the door. Many bypass this.
> 
> Some harnesses have the clutch interlock which is a green connector and usually red wires. Can jump or splice.
> 
> There is also thick wire out of f1 that is for alarm that needs to get jumped with fuse.



I have alarm and clutch jumped...the ignition harness is mk2 and the PO jumped the seatbelt at the buckle is there something else I may need to do for it?

The alarm you are talking about on f1 is the black plug with the 2 red/black wires correct?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Yes. Off F1. Power comes out of fusebox to ign switch. Ign switch back to fuse panel. Out f1 to starter.


----------



## BORA RKT (Oct 2, 2004)

Still nothing thinking of just bypassing the alarm clutch and interlock all to together car fires right up if I jump starter


----------



## BigWilieStyle (Apr 26, 2008)

hiiii.... i have a vr swapped cabrio and i just threw a new clutch in and now it won't start... everything is plugged back in. i checked the fuses.. i checked the fuel pump relay.. it clicks like crazy.. took relay out jumped it fuel pump turned on but car did not fire up....


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

ok guys, I got a new one I need help on.

So my Caddy has been running a mk2 cluster, which I have now turned to mk3 vr6 cluster. As soon as I hook it up, I hear a buzzing sound and my left indicator is kinda half way lit up. the blinkers do not actually lite up on the cluster, when used. Now, if I disconnect the bulb for the blinkers the buzzing sound will go away. I thought I can live without the indicator lights on the cluster lighting up, but it turns out that doing this actually drains my battery in a matter of day or two of not driving.

anybody have a clue what's shorting out? The buzzing sound is typically associated with oil pressure.

Elvir


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Are you running mk2 cluster harness or mk3? You need to run the harness that matches the cluster. Mk3 will have all white wires and two connectors.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have the mk2 colored harness right now in it. I also have the mk3 white harness but its hacked up, completely not usable. 

What is the difference between them? I can de-pin the white harness to make the colored mk2 harness complete.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Harness should fix your problem. You would have to read wiring diagrams to make them the same. You need to follow the mk3 diagram if using a mk3 cluster.


----------



## DUBster01 (May 17, 2004)

*electrical issues*

Hey bonesaw! I know you are the wiring master so if you could help me that would be great. I have just finished my vr swap from a 98 vr auto doner. I swapped it into my 90 GLI everything works great except (1) I have no outside temp on my mfa and im using the mk3 cluster,and (2) Now my power windows don't work i push the window buttons and nothing just a buzzing from the relay. any ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Did you move the mk3 light harness over? Is air temp sensor connected and harness from fuse panel to stalk. And harness to cluster harness

Power windows have nothing to do with swap. Check fuses, maybe w power or ground got disconnected.


----------



## DUBster01 (May 17, 2004)

i know the window harness doesnt have anything to do with the swap but just wondering if you might have ran into that problem before.

and yes the mk3 light harness is swapped in with the sensor plugged in and the single mfa wire is also plugged in.


----------



## Ea5ygti (Feb 7, 2013)

*sorry but got to know*

i doing process of vr6 swap to mk2 gti from 93 passat glx vr6 . What i know it direct fit motor, harness, k member, cross bar but will it direct fit gas tank,shocks, brake caliper, rear beam (wheel to wheel metal thing) like swap 4 lugs to 5 lugs. i know i should get from jetta or golf but passat i already bough it for cheap and it running . So please expert persons i ask u share ur time with me to reply back thanks


----------



## Ea5ygti (Feb 7, 2013)

bump


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

im having issues getting the VR harness gromet to go through the firewall in the MK2, seems as the hole is 5mm to small, any recommendations on enlarging the hole?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Try harder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

The Hater said:


> Try harder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm gonna have to dremel the hole


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

You really shouldn't have to. Get the grommet nice and pliable, maybe a hot towel wrapped around for a few mins. Have a friend help from inside and push/pull and work it around the hole. 

Or you could Dremel it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

The Hater said:


> You really shouldn't have to. Get the grommet nice and pliable, maybe a hot towel wrapped around for a few mins. Have a friend help from inside and push/pull and work it around the hole.
> 
> Or you could Dremel it.
> 
> i tried using a heat gun a bit, got the grommet in but it kinked and did not provide a good seal. so i went and measured the hole on the donor car (51mm) and the one in the mk2 is (44mm), gona have to dremmel this out to make it right


----------



## tech2400 (Apr 4, 2003)

any suggestions on where to run the ECM side of the harness, also what is the 2 pin plug closest to the ECM?


----------



## chevguyturndVW (Sep 23, 2006)

Amen to that


----------



## Megamillsap (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm trying to swap a vr6 into my 98 Jetta GL. I already know it's gonna be hard to do, but it seems worth it. just looking for advice.
what will fit? what transmission will fit that? I just need help I'm young. still learning,


----------



## 2NICE4RICE (Jun 29, 2003)

*Mfa*

Just converted back to the mk2 cluster, it has Mfa. I have tach, speedo clock, signals oil temp all working but a few things aren't such as outside temp, and l/100km
Is there a way to make everything work or is some things just not gonna happen?
Anyone do this?

Let me know thanks!'


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

CLuster Connector,T28/19 Outside Air Temperature Sensor U1/02 (A2)Violet (Corrado)Violet or Blue/White (A3)Violet (Passat)White (EuroVan)-
T28/01 Outside Air Temperature Sensor Ground U1/07 |Blue/White |Blue/White or Black/White |Blue/White |White -

RelayPanel-G2/02 Outside Air Temp Sender Gauge Cluster (MFA) White/Red
G1/02 Outside Air Temp Sender Ground Gauge Cluster (MFA) Brown/White

I would check if that sensor is actually in place and the wires is connected.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*CAI for VR6 with Schrick mani*

Looking for a CAI that would position the filter in front of the passenger tire under the wheel arch. I'd like to get the filter out of the engine bay.

Who makes one?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Custom only


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boristhebug (Apr 4, 2015)

Doing a mk2vr6 swap fuel tank and all. Not realizing I forgot to cut the fuel pump plug from the mk3 and take it with me. My local parts house needs the part no. off the plug. Anyone know it?

Thanks


----------



## speedy841 (Oct 15, 2003)

Boristhebug said:


> Doing a mk2vr6 swap fuel tank and all. Not realizing I forgot to cut the fuel pump plug from the mk3 and take it with me. My local parts house needs the part no. off the plug. Anyone know it?
> 
> Thanks


This is the P/N I do believe for the connector 357 906 231


----------



## bless63 (Nov 6, 2012)

*86 gti*

I was just wondering if someone could answer my question. I have an 86 gti and i wanted to swap a vr6 into it. I have a chance to buy a 98 jetta vr6 glx and i would like to see if someone can tell me whether ill be able to do the swap without it being too difficult and needing to get too many parts from somewhere else. Or if theres an easier swap to do with an older mk3 i dont know if the 12 year difference will cause too many difficulties. thanks in advance and all help will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Pay someone, you're already in over your head. 

Long story short: yes you can do. It will be slightly harder than if the car was CE2, But very doable. 

Read this entire thread. Every single page. Print it out and read on bathroom breaks, you'll get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boristhebug (Apr 4, 2015)

bless63 said:


> I was just wondering if someone could answer my question. I have an 86 gti and i wanted to swap a vr6 into it. I have a chance to buy a 98 jetta vr6 glx and i would like to see if someone can tell me whether ill be able to do the swap without it being too difficult and needing to get too many parts from somewhere else. Or if theres an easier swap to do with an older mk3 i dont know if the 12 year difference will cause too many difficulties. thanks in advance and all help will be greatly appreciated!!


Someone correct me if I'm wrong but the b3 Passat is supposed to be direct. I used an a3 Jetta and everything went on nicely but I the front crossmember/rad support. Which I used one from a b3 Passat


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

You can use the b3 front cross member, but you'll still need the mk3 rear subframe. Either way you need parts from both cars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boristhebug (Apr 4, 2015)

And yes. The hater has a point ce1 might be an issue for you. Idk anything about that. But do a lot more reading then this


----------



## bless63 (Nov 6, 2012)

*LF: Passat Parts for MK2 VR6 Swap*

I'm looking for the last several parts so that I can start my VR6 swap if anyone happens to be selling them or if anyone can help me find these parts I would really appreciate it. Thanks.

VR6 Passat: front cross member, pedal cluster, clutch master

16V Passat: brake booster bracket

email: [email protected]


----------



## gearhead13 (Aug 4, 2008)

*no power to the climate control knob/switch*

The control and blower motor are ran from the n plug on the fuse block. I believe relay number 3 controls this. Is that correct? If so, I can't seem to get power across the relay to power the controls and blower. The n plug that I am using has it's on fuse linked in (which is good) and a red power wire going to Y3 slot. What am missing? Or do I have wired incorrectly? I know the blower motor and resister is good. The climate switch i believe is bad, but until I am sure everything is wired correctly I do not want to replace it. Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Are you trying to get blower motor or AC working?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gearhead13 (Aug 4, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Are you trying to get blower motor or AC working?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The blower motor. The car does not have a/c, currently


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Power comes from Q2. Fuse 6. On mk2 sometimes sliders need to be moved to turn on. 

Q2 feeds speed switch. Then that feeds blower motor. Motor is grounded. 

With no AC speeds 4 usually doesn't work so try 1 at a time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gearhead13 (Aug 4, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Power comes from Q2. Fuse 6. On mk2 sometimes sliders need to be moved to turn on.
> 
> Q2 feeds speed switch. Then that feeds blower motor. Motor is grounded.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate the assistance. I will try it and update soon. Hopefully today.


----------



## gearhead13 (Aug 4, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Power comes from Q2. Fuse 6. On mk2 sometimes sliders need to be moved to turn on.
> 
> Q2 feeds speed switch. Then that feeds blower motor. Motor is grounded.
> 
> ...


Got it, Thanks. Bad connection. Now onto the dash lights. Gauge cluster won't illuminate.......SMDH


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Check fuses. I think 21 and 22. Also make sure e2 to d8 is jumped if mk3 cluster and dash turns off when key is on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gearhead13 (Aug 4, 2008)

bonesaw said:


> Check fuses. I think 21 and 22. Also make sure e2 to d8 is jumped if mk3 cluster and dash turns off when key is on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am using corrado gauges. Whats odd to me is the CE2 diagram states U2 pin1 is a black wire for the cluster lights, however there is no wire in the 1 spot of the U2 connector ?


----------



## Rogue0123 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Question about the coolant fan wiring for 250w, code AAA.*

Doing a VR6 swap in to G60 Corrado, trying clean up the wiring from the engine compartment to the fuse relay area. I have a black/white wire from (J293) Coolant Fan Control Module T6l/4 to (119) Ground connection -1-, in cooling fan wring harness. My question is "(119) Ground connection -1-, in cooling fan wring harness...where does this ground connection go or connect to? I am stump on this one...I might be looking at it too complex or I need to look at it more simplified...need a simplified answer, yes I need a slap in the face...:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Boristhebug (Apr 4, 2015)

*A2 vr6 faq*

Advice on the rear brake proportioning valve?
Should I use oem? Mk2 or mk3? Maybe better off upgrading to an aftermarket one?

92 mk2 with a 5 lug swap from a 98 Jetta. Disk brakes of course

I ask because the mk2 part is all rusted up and in bad shape and the bracket and spring got lost in my parts piles


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys, so I have this 1987 originally 16v CE1 GTi that was converted to CE2 and distributor VR6 swapped. The car ran and was very fun to drive but always had this issue where it would cut out occasionally, usually off of the line. You could kind of feel it start to hesitate and jerk but then if you clutched in and all the way off the gas, it would reset so to say and you could clutch out and go like normal. Easy enough to learn to drive it that way. I put almost 15k miles on the car that way over a 8 year period. Well long story short I have a friend who has a nice shop for German auto repair, we found all the OBD2 pieces for this vr6 and it was converted to OBD2 but has never ran since. It has just been a night mare for them to troubleshoot. I assume it is because the car was originally CE1 and most likely cause would be fueling, perhaps the way the fuel pumps are wired.. Opinions and comments appreciated.

eace:


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Can I make this happen with out:
A) swapping to a mk3 dash
B) swapping the whole car to ce2 or ce1?
My cars a us wire 1986. And I don't want to swap the entire harness, or dash. I'd like to leave as much original to the car as I can, while replacing as much of the old engine harness as I can. Is standalone the answer?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Tylers_mk2 said:


> Can I make this happen with out:
> A) swapping to a mk3 dash
> B) swapping the whole car to ce2 or ce1?
> My cars a us wire 1986. And I don't want to swap the entire harness, or dash. I'd like to leave as much original to the car as I can, while replacing as much of the old engine harness as I can. Is standalone the answer?
> ...


A) of course
B) same as above


----------



## Tylers_mk2 (Mar 21, 2018)

Apsik said:


> A) of course
> B) same as above


Awesome thanks! Any reccomendations to start looking in the right direction? I lost track of how many searches and Google pages I've burned through, but most guides and diys I've found are all swapping to ce2, and it's getting to the point where it's almost information overload and sorting through is getting confusing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

I finally had a few minutes to come out to the garage tonight to work on my '90 Corrado. originally had a G60. a few years ago I swapped an OBDI VR6 from a '93 distributor Passat in. blew up that engine, and then parted a '98 GTI VR6. swapped in that engine, now I have to finish the wiring. the mk3 harness includes the yellow A1, A2, and C plugs. 

how do I handle this? my corrado already has the yellow A1, A2, and C plugs installed and it doesn't make any sense to replace them with the MK3 stuff. should I be disassembling the mk3 harness and removing those plugs from the bundle? I don't remember having this issue when I did the swap from the Passat, so this is a new one on me...

edit: never mind. looks like I have some cutting and splicing to do...


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You could run and just abandon or cut and remove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

*MK2 VR6 Swap Overview Of The Vortex List*

I always love seeing a mk2 on the road. And never forgot hearing my first vr. So over a year ago I decided I wanted to find a car and do this swap. 

Finding this list when I started was a big help. But coming from a background with no VW experience my head started spinning when I realized I had no clue what a k-frame, crossmember, brake booster bracket, a-arm, spindle, or much of anything on the list was. 

Being a way better visual learner I put this together hoping someone like me, a beginner or someone just looking into this swap could use this video to go along with the list. 

I hope this information helps someone. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJjTmmaf538&t=2s


----------



## ronster73 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Help with AC wiring after installing Vr into Corrado*

Looking for some help here :wave: I'm trying to wire up my a/c on my 90 Corrado G60 with a transplanted 98 Vr6 engine. Obviously the wiring is different. I would like to know if anyone has done this and could help me. The car side wiring has the 5pin White plug and from my understanding the vr6 wiring Green plug (2/3pin) for the ac. I'm kicking myself in the @$$ because I have done this on multiple swaps years ago, but since then have forgotten. Please don't tell me about the search button. I have looked, but none seems to care about air conditioning after doing a swap because no one live in Hawaii....:wave: I do! I have and extra plug for both sides of the wring and can wire it up, but this is not straight forward by any means. Any help would be appreciated and thanks in advance for the positive input. :beer:


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

*A2 vr6 faq*

http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html

http://www.a2resource.com/index.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronster73 (Jan 13, 2003)

yep I have those resources, but it might as well be in French and it doesn't tell me where the wires that are not on the Vr6 Mk3 wiring N plug. I looked at those before I posted up. I might just combine the N plugs that I have and see what happens. But if anyone has done this with supporting pictures and description I'd appreciate it.


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

Hope this will help 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Scan for codes. Make sure ecu is connecting and seeing rpm when cranking. 

Are crank and knock sensors swapped?

Check all grounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

This page is going strong, I love it


----------



## Jettamk2vr2 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, i'm trying to use mk3 rad/fan setup in the passat 16v subframe, but it did not fit. What kind of work its need to fit?


----------



## Jettamk2vr2 (Apr 18, 2020)

BiH said:


> can you take a pic of the radiator and how you have it mounted? I had a G60 rad. and it was super easy to mount. I went with mk3 as I was gonna go turbo and needed more space.


Can you post a pic of how you mounted?


----------



## Mince Pie (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi guys im from South Africa i wanna do a 1.8t 20v Swap but the passat B3,B4 and Corrado vr6 never came to South Africa we only started getting passat again at B5.
Is the Golf3 VR6 a better place for me to look then for all the vr6 parts noted on the list? Like the front crossmember, Kframe etc?
I see there a audi A3 on the list which year model can i use?


----------



## The Hater (Jun 23, 2003)

Mince Pie said:


> Hi guys im from South Africa i wanna do a 1.8t 20v Swap but the passat B3,B4 and Corrado vr6 never came to South Africa we only started getting passat again at B5.
> Is the Golf3 VR6 a better place for me to look then for all the vr6 parts noted on the list? Like the front crossmember, Kframe etc?
> I see there a audi A3 on the list which year model can i use?


If you are planning to put the 1.8t into a mk2, you can use the stock subframes/cross member.


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

Try contacting these guys they have built stuff for the swaps but you have to call and get the kit pieces https://www.fablessmanufacturing.com


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eeeeees (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=60762

TRANSPLANTING A VR6 INTO A 85 VW GTI 
by Eric Schumacher [email protected] 6-27-97 Updated 8-30-99

DESCRIPTION, BACKROUND AND GENERAL PHILISOPHY

The story that follows details most of the changes I had to implement to repower a 85 GTI with a VR6 engine. This tale is organized as a log that was written as each modification was completed. Actually the task is more comprehensive than simply installing an engine, it is more like converting an A2 into a SLC Corrado in all but body style. When the VR6 engine was announced my original goal was to drop one in an 82 Scirocco but I was intimidated when I found out about the mounting difficulties that would be involved due to the lack of a sub-frame in the A1 cars. If you have the option, the Corrado is the best choice as a donor car since the A2 platform is the same as the Golf. In fact the more Corrado stuff you use the easier the job becomes. However due to the scarcity of suitable low mileage Corrado wrecks in the LA area I opted for a Jetta GLX and took on some the engineering challenges that result.

How much of the donor car to use in some cases boils down to a personal preference and some changes having to deal with appearance I chose not to make. For instance to keep the weight of the completed car to a minimum I did not want the traction control/ABS, the 11 inch front brakes and the five lug wheels. Others might opt for more road holding but the choice of suspension will not fundamentally alter the nature of the conversion. I started the project by buying a very low mileage wrecked 95 Jetta GLX with a manual transmission. I was careful to select a car with no damage to components that I knew I would need. Many late model VW parts can only be obtained from the dealer and they are very expensive. The engine and trans are the heart of a swap but having all the other miscellaneous bits and pieces in the garage next to the receptor car makes the job a lot easier. If you have to make a parts run with cash in hand every time you need some odd connector or bracket you are likely to find a junkyard dog rooting around in your wallet pocket. These notes do not cover any performance type VR6 engine or suspension mods since they are a separate project and have been well documented by others.

The second step was to find a 85 GTI with a pristine body and interior. Once a suitable car was in hand, registered and smogged the engine compartment was completely stripped and the front suspension removed. After bolting the GLX sub-frame in place the engine/trans was trial fitted to see what would have to change. With this decided, all non-required brackets were removed and the necessary new holes cut. After the required dents were made and new brackets welded in place the engine compartment was washed and repainted Alpine White.

FRONT SUSPENSION

In order to retain the stock 85 Golf GTI appearance I chose not to use the plus suspension. . I did however feel the need for larger brakes. The + A3 suspension differs from the A2 Golf in a number of ways:

The + control arms are longer and position the wheel hubs differently both laterally and longitudinally.
The steering knuckles use 5 bolt hubs, different balljoints and brake caliper mounting dimensions. 
The tops of the front struts are 1084 mm apart on the Golf and 1110 mm apart on the Jetta GLX. 
Both left and right tie rods are longer on the GLX.
The CV joints are similar in size but the splined output shaft on the outer CV is larger on the GLX. 
The + half shafts are longer.
The spring strut combination has a longer length on the GLX


Unfortunately the A2 Golfs use a caliper design that does not bolt to the steering knuckles, rather the caliper mounting is integral with the steering knuckle. Other than the ABS stuff and the number of lugs, both of the Corrados and the Jetta GLX all use the same calipers and 11 inch rotors. Unfortunately for me the 11 inch rotors and calipers must be used with 15 inch wheels. Either VR6 Passat or G60 Corrado steering knuckles will mate with the ball joints that will bolt up to A2 Golf control arms. Either A3 Jetta or 16V Passat calipers and 10 inch rotors will bolt up to the G60 steering knuckles. I had a brand new set of 16V Scirocco brakes with 10 inch rotors and calipers that I was saving for this project but it turned out that both caliper mounting and rotor offset on 16V parts will not quite match up with any steering knuckles that will fit the A2 ball joints.

The components I ended up using that increased front brake rotor diameter to 10 inches and maintained the stock 85 GTI suspension geometry, while bolting up without modification, were as follows: 

16V Scirocco half shafts and CV joints. 
G60 Corrado steering knuckles and ball joints 
95 Jetta GLX tie rod ends, front springs and upper strut bearings.
85 GTI springs and struts.
93 Jetta GLI calipers and rotors. 
16V Scirocco brake master cylinder with a 22 mm bore.
Stock 85 GTI rear brake proportioning valve.

The VR6 upper strut bearings from the GLX were used by replacing the upper spring seat plates with ones from a VR6 powered Corrado VW PN 1H0 412 341. These Corrado seat plates allow the use of the GTI springs with the VR6 strut mount bearings. They have the additional advantage of making it easy to correct for the extra weight of the VR6 engine. The front of the car was raised back to original height by adding washers between the top of the upper spring seat plates and the bottom of the strut mount bearings. Three eighths of an inch of washers were added to compensate for the extra 100 pounds of the VR6.

ENGINE MOUNTING

The GLX sub-frame will bolt up to the Golf platform without modification. The GLX sub-frame however has a rearward extension on each side in the vicinity of the swaybar mounts. Each extension has a hole for a 10 mm bolt that secures it to the car body. Not to the platform directly but to a longitudinal stiffener. There is a blockage inside the stiffener that prevents access beyond a couple of inches behind the hole location. With forethought a PEM nut or some such could be slid in place above a hole drilled in the stiffener at the sub-frame extension hole location. Unfortunately I put this task off too long. It was impossible to do with the sub-frame in place so I settled for a couple of 6 mm thread forming screws into the stiffener.

The A2 Golf sub-frame design is very similar to the Jetta GLX sub-frame except that the right rear mount is of the oil damped type (PN 1H0 199 262K) as opposed to a larger version of the horizontal-metal-sleeve-in-rubber type found in A1 cars. Contrary to what I was told by many people the plus suspension of the Jetta does not change any dimensions in the sub-frame. All important dimensions are the same. VW created the “plus” by changing the dimensions of the control arms and steering knuckles. When the VR6 engine was set in the A2 engine bay on the GLX sub-frame the right side of the engine was higher than the left with a slight interference with the hood. When a 5 foot straight edge was laid across the top of the engine one end was slightly below the top of the left fender and the other end about 1.5 inches above the right fender. By lowering the right rear engine mount 3/4 of an inch the top of the engine was horizontal and adequate hood clearance was effected.


The right rear mount was lowered by chucking the top of the mount housing in a lathe and cutting away the mounting flange with a cutoff tool from the bottom of the mount housing. When this was done the top of the mount could be dropped 3/4 inch deeper into the hole in the flange and rewelded. The bottom donut (PN 3A0 199 201B) was replaced with one from a C (PN ) and the bottom cup deepened by cutting out its bottom. The above idea was suggested by Paul McCallum in the UK who sells a modified mount for 80 pounds. The end result is very clean with all rubber parts that wear remaining stock VW.

The front engine support was next dealt with. The ideal is to obtain a VR6 Corrado or VR6 Passat front engine carrier support (PN 1H0 199 201B or 357 199 201); it matches the Golf chassis on the ends and provides a mounting pad for the VR6 oil damped mount for the front of the engine. Because of the scarcity of this part I chose to use the original 85 Golf front engine carrier and associated solid rubber mount. I increased clearance between the right end of the carrier and the air conditioner drive pulley by creating an indentation using heat and hammer. The Golf rubber mount fit the GLX engine mount bracket better by shimming the rear of it up by 3/16 of an inch. Clearance between the hood and the engine under conditions that stress the engine mounts was checked by putting a piece of open-cell Styrofoam between the top of the engine and the hood. Engine movement crushes the Styrofoam to a thickness that is equal to the minimum hood/engine clearance.

The only remaining task was to indent the right frame rail about 3/8 inch to clear the top of the harmonic balancer on the end of the VR6 crankshaft. This was done with hammer work on the lower part of the chassis frame rail, no heat was used. There is a horizontal stiffener inside the frame rail. Achieving the required clearance is made easier if a “peak” is first added to the center of the stiffener. The peak was started by inserting a length of one inch pipe with a partially flattened end inside the frame rail and twisting it.

FIREWALL INSULATION

The GLX aluminum foil covered padding was trimmed and installed on the GTI firewall to insulate the interior from noise as well as well as to protect engine compartment wiring and brake lines from radiated exhaust manifold heat.

RADIATOR

I chose to use a G60 radiator (PN 535 121 251C) instead of a VR6 one (PN 535 121 251E) for a 6% gain in core area. There is no particular problem with accommodating the increase in width, it is the same size as the A/C A2 GTI radiator but the I/O is on the left end instead of the right. On Corrado radiators the top hose connection points toward the right side of the car, not to the rear as in the GLX, so a VR6 Corrodo upper hose PN 535 121 101 H must be used. It looks like the GLX lower hose should fit however there is just enough twist required that it is in danger of flattening. To avoid this risk I chose to use a Corrado lower hose (VW PN 535 121 051B) also. See separate post for low cost alternatives to VW hoses.


COOLING FAN

THE Corrodo VR6 cooling fan shroud is a drop-in in a Golf, however since I didn’t have one, I chose to use the taller GLX shroud and its associated fans. The space between the engine and radiator is minimal, requiring that the electric PCV blower be relocated to provide clearance below the intake manifold for the belt driven fan. None of the cooling components are interchangeable between the Corrodo and the GLX. Corrados have been plagued with cooling fan problems and used fan motors are therefore suspect. The GLX radiator is several inches taller (top to bottom) than the A2 radiator requiring that the GLX fan shroud be cut down to fit.. This was done by trimming several inches off the bottom of the GLX shroud and adding a stiffener on the inside between it and the radiator support that also seals the bottom of the shroud. The bottom of the shroud must also be either indented or notched to clear the top of the front mount The top of the dip stick tube was also relocated to be below and to the left of the intake manifold.

To maximize the effectiveness of an automotive cooling system as much air as is possible should be forced through the radiator rather than be allowed to go around it. Consistent with this ideal, baffles were added around the radiator to prevent air coming through the grille from getting directly into the engine compartment without going through the radiator. The baffles on each end were fabricated from 1/16 thick Lexan sheet with a polyurethane foam strip sealing the top of the radiator to the valence on which the hood latch is mounted.

BRACKETRY

To maintain a clean stock OEM appearance several mounting brackets from the 95 Jetta GLX donor car were used in the engine swap. In order to gain more clearance between the fan and the battery the battery location was changed slightly. The GTI rear battery hold down bracket was removed and the GLX battery platform installed so that the battery was rotated about 30 degreerees giving several inches of clearance between it and the fan shroud. The negative terminal lead must be extended when using the GLX harness. Generally VW uses separate brackets for mounting such things as the radiator expansion reservoir and power distribution box, power steering fluid reservoir, engine ECU, etc. The brackets were removed by drilling out the spot welds with a 5/16 bit and carefully prying the brackets off. After repainting, the new brackets were re-welded in place through the 5/16 holes using a wire welder. A quick shot of paint over the weld and the end result is very clean. In the case of the cruise control pump there was no welding involved it was mounted in the GTI under the bracket formerly used to retain the ECU in the left end of the cabin ventilation plenum.

SHIFTER

The change over to the cable shifting system used with the VR6 transmission was a straight forward matter of un-bolting the old Golf stuff and bolting in the new cable shifter from the GLX. The hole pattern for the shifter in the Golf is slightly wider than the one in the GLX shifter so the edges of the shifter were notched a bit with a rat-tail file to clear the four 8mm bolts. The shifter was then clamped in place using fender washers. The only other modification necessary was to drill an additional 8 mm mounting hole in the platform and screwing on a Golf ball.

FUEL SUPPLY

The original 85 GTI fuel pumps (one transfer pump in the tank and one external pressure pump) were retained. While the VR6 Motronic injection system operates at a lower system pressure than the original KE Jetronic this difference is taken care of by the new pressure regulator on the VR6 fuel rail. The GTI fuel sender also seems reasonably compatible with the fuel gauge in the VR6 instrument cluster.


PEDAL CLUSTER

The VR6 engine uses a hydraulically actuated clutch in place of the cable operated one on the A2 Golf. On the A2 Golf the upper part of the clutch pedal (the part that would actuate the clutch master cylinder) is to the right of the steering column. The clutch master cylinder must mount on the firewall to the left of the steering column to avoid interference with the brake servo on the engine side of the firewall. The Jetta GLX pedal assembly could be made to work since it has the required mounting and actuation for the clutch master cylinder however it would be quite a bit of work to get it adapted into position between the steering column, the fire wall and the dash. I chose to buy a complete pedal assembly from a G60 Corrado. The C pedal assembly bolts up fine with only a few rubs. Just cut a 1 1/2 inch hole for the slave cylinder and a mounting hole or two and its done. I noted that while both the G60 and the GLX master and slave cylinders were very similar the actuating rods on both cylinders were different lengths and the bore diameters were different. I chose to use all the stuff from the GLX (it was almost new anyway) Unfortunately the GLX clutch master cylinder mates to the clutch pedal arm with a ball and socket arrangement whereas the G60 uses a clevis pin. I cut off the ball on the end of the master cylinder push rod and fabricated a clevis fitting from a small piece of .35 thick aluminum. In one edge I drilled a .22 diameter hole for the rod to push into and inline with it drilled a 8 mm hole for the clutch arm clevis pin to pass through. The block is retained with the G60 clip and clevis pin.

When the Corrado pedal cluster is used the GTI double jointed connecting shaft between the bottom of the steering column and the rack ends up being about 1/4 of an inch short. I dealt with this problem by cutting the shaft in half and adding a sleeve of 3/4 inch ID heavy wall steel tube over the shaft. The sleeve is held in place with two thru bolts. Interestingly this same arrangement is used on the GLX but the GLX shaft cannot be used since the spline on the rack end is coarser than the one for the GTI.

The GLX throttle cable end that mates with the gas pedal is different from the throttle cable end on the G60 accelerator pedal. Rather than buy a Corrado VR6 throttle cable I cut the end off the GLX throttle pedal and grafted it on the cable end of the G60 accelerator pedal.

As an aside the brake servo pushrod on the GLX also mates to the brake pedal arm with a ball and nylon socket whereas the G60 like other A1 and A2 cars uses a 8 mm clevis pin.

STEERING COLUMN

There is a great deal of wiring associated with the steering column, supporting such diverse functions as MFA control, hazard flashers, cruise control, window washers and turn signals. The GLX column is a tilt column that mounts from below on a beam about knee level while the GTI mounts from above. Others have just welded a GTI style bracket to a Corrado column however I thought it was cleaner to use the GTI outer shell and put all the GLX stuff in and on it. The only original GTI parts that were used were the wheel, plastic covers, column tube with bracket and the ignition lock cylinder. The only modification to the column tube is to relocate the tab that holds the upper casting in place. Once the tab is removed every thing will drop in place. The GLX uses a bushing with a spline inside and a second larger spline outside to adapt to the air-bag steering wheel. When this adapter is discarded it is necessary to add a means to retain the upper bearing pre-load spring. The GTI uses a push ring. Not having a push ring of the proper size, I drilled the shaft and added a small cotter key over a washer to retain the compressed spring.

Judicious use of a Drermel tool was made to carve the interior of the plastic covers to allow the many GLX connectors to fit inside. The only externally visible modification is one hole in the bottom cover required to clear the turn-signal-switch connector. The finished appearance is very clean.


DASHBOARD

I like the OEM look and consistent with this preference my original plan was to keep the Golf GTI instrument cluster, however when I looked at having to deal with the speedometer and MFA problems I reconsidered. The crux of the problem is that the GLX instrument cluster is slightly taller and about 11/2 inches wider than the GTI instrument cluster it must replace. Mounting the GLX cluster was handled by cutting away the interfering behind-dash plastic structure about two inches forward of the dash. New “hooks” that support the mounting pins on either side of the instrument cluster were fabricated and screwed to the stubs left intact when the plastic dash structure was previously cut off. It is important that the cluster be rigidly supported to avoid classic VW dash squeaks and rattles. The Golf headlight/dash-lamp dimmer switch was replaced with a push/pull type headlight switch/dimmer from a US Rabbit and relocated to the stock hole located in a recess below and immediately to the left of the steering column. I believe this hole is used for a cold starting control on diesel powered cars. The black rubber knob from a late bug was used for the HL switch. Moving the head light switch allowed for the extra width of the GLX instrument cluster.

The cosmetic phase of this project is not yet completed so some of this description is theoretical right now. It is my intent to fabricate from 1/8 inch black Kydex (textured thermo-formable acrylic-PVC alloy sheet stock manufactured by Rohm & Haas Co.) a trim bezel to replace the GTI part. The fore and aft portion of the GLX bezel will be cut away and then glued to the rear of the Kydex bezel.

Most other VR6 swappers have installed the entire Corrodo dashboard which apparently pretty much fits except for the ends of the dash near the doors that need some trimming. Of course once you change the dash the console will want to come with it. Not having seen one of these installations I cannot compare the relative merits of the two approaches other than to observe that it depends a lot on what parts are available.

INSTRUMENT CLUSTER

The instrument cluster gave me fits at first but once I decided I had no choice but to modify the dashboard it was very easy, at least electrically. The GLX transmission has no mechanical speedometer pickoff point and would be difficult to deal with, not to mention all the various sensors that match the MFA in the GLX instrument cluster. Once you accept the inevitable your course of action is obvious. There is a single mega-wire cable from the fuse/relay panel (it plugs into locations U1 and U2) to the instrument cluster. Electrically the task is trivial since new wiring is not necessary, however mounting the cluster and making the drivers-eye view beautiful is another whole story.

To fit in the GTI dash the height of the cluster was reduced slightly by removing the white lamp housing and green filter on the top of the cluster. Green silicone boots were added over the lamps removed from the housing and the lamps themselves moved into the slot in the top of the instrument cluster. The slot was then covered with a strip of aluminum tape. The repositioned GLX cluster mounts and is installed and removed just like in the original VW installation, only its positioning and location have been changed.


WIRING

When you first meet the wiring on the VR6 engined cars, typically by removing the engine, it is a bit intimidating as you think about having to get it all back together again. Its enough to make the faint of heart turn to a brace of Webers. In the process of removing the engine and behind-dash harnesses I counted and labeled almost 100 connectors. Once you get into it however you find that, with the exception of the engine sensor connectors, practically all connectors are unique. In other words almost no male will plug into an in-appropriate female connector even if it has the same number of pins and is of similar appearance. Needless to say, having either the Bentley or the VW wiring manual for the donor car, obtainable from Dymet in Strongsville, Ohio (216) 572-0725, is an absolute necessity before starting this project. The VW drawings are twice as large and slightly clearer than the ones in the Bentley. Connector designations in the tables below are from the appropriate VW wiring diagram. Caution is the watchword, blowing up some of this solid state stuff due to a wiring mistake can really divert cash out of your VR6 hopup budget fast.

My strategy for dealing with the extensive engine management wiring was to use as much of the GLX stuff as possible and to only use the 85 Golf wiring for functions from the dashboard rearward (rear lighting, fuel pumps, etc.) To this end all GTI wiring in the engine compartment and behind the dash left of center was removed. The wiring from the firewall forward (technically the fuse/relay panel forward) uses the single GLX wiring harness for all functions. The GLX engine harness mostly plugs into the GLX fuse/relay panel. The GTI harness and fuse block were removed from the car and not used. The mounting bracket from a G60 C was used to mount the GLX fuse/relay block in the location formerly occupied by the GTI relay panel. New holes had to be drilled in the bracket base to match the two mounting studs in the Golf and properly position the bracket. The fuses and relays are now accessed through a rectangular hole cut in the back of the left cubby hole in the lower dash cover. 

Disclaimer: All the wiring information below, while comprehensive is not totally complete. There are bound to be small problems that must be individually resolved. Even the VW wiring diagrams have a few discrepancies. For instance my GLX headlight switch had two more wires on it than is shown on the latest VW diagrams.

A short adapter harness was fabricated to go from the connector on the end of the GLX instrument harness to the equivalent connector on the GTI. This serves to enable the heater blower and air conditioning. The GTI uses a relay normally mounted in the fuse/relay panel to power the blower when the switch is in the high speed position while the GLX powers the blower directly with a switch contact. A relay was added in the adapter harness to perform this function. This jumper harness consists of the GTI fan switch connector T10 Gray , GLX connector T8a male and the relay. I call the relay contacts A & B and the relay coil C & D. The following table details the splices:



GLX CON T8a male Pin NoWIRE COLORFUNCTIONWIRE COLORGTI CON T10 Gray Pin NoRELAY1 black/redPoweryellow/black4 A Contact2white/green?--3white/blueInstrument Lights--4brownGnd -- C Coil5greenA/C signal to ECUgray/green & brown/blue6 & 86greenenables A/C clutchbrown/red77white?--8----white/red10 B ContactHigh Speed Contactbrown/white - D Coil

The female half of connector T8 in the GLX harness has most pins unused in the GTI application. The exceptions are detailed in the table below. I added one blue/white wire from T2 pin 1, that formerly went to E35, the A/C on/off switch pin 7, to T8a pin 6. Note that earlier VW wiring diagrams show connector T4a performing the function of connector T2.


WIRE TO/FROMWIRE COLORGLX CON PIN
T8a femaleFUNCTIONfuse/relay panel Q2black/red1 Power X2fuse/relay panel Q6gray/blue3gndbrown4gnd-n/c5tie pointT2 pin 1blue/white6enables A/C clutch7n/c8

As mentioned previously in the DASHBOARD section the GLX instrument cluster is wider than the GTI cluster opening so the GTI headlight switch was relocated and replaced with one from a US Rabbit. Since the Rabbit switch does not support some functions, such as fog lights and switch lighting there are wires in the harness that are not used. Column 2 below lists wire colors on the Rabbit connector while column 5 lists wire colors in the GLX harness. The following table details the connections:


RABBIT SW PINWIRE COLORFUNCTIONGLX CON & PINWIRE COLOR1brown/whiteDome Light Gnd--2gray/blueInstrument LightsR4gray/blue3white/blackHead LampsD/xblack/yellow4gray/redBatteryR5red/yellow5grayPark & Front Side LightsR2,R7gray/black gray/green6grayTail & Right Side LightsR6gray/red7black/yellowIgnition SwitchD/xblack/yellowgndbrowngndbrown

Most of the GTI rear body wiring attaches to three connectors on the GLX fuse/relay panel in connector locations K, L and M. A short harness was made up with the K, L and M connectors on one end and the GTI rear wiring connector (T10/gray) mate on the other end. The following table details the connections:


GTI CON PIN
Conn T10 GrayWIRE COLOR
& SIZEFUNCTIONGLX CON & PINWIRE COLOR1gray/green #18Parking Brake SwitchL62red/white #18Trunk LightL5red/white3green/black #14Fuel PumpsM2red/yellow4yellow/black #18Fuel SenderM3violet/black5white/green #14Rear Window DefogK12white6black/gray #18Backup LightsK8black/blue7black/green #18R Turn Signal LightsK7black/green8black/red #18Brake LightsK4black/red9gray #18Tail & License LightsK2gray/black gray/red10black/white #18L Turn Signal LightsK1black/wh1teK11brownDome LightL7

The cable from GLX connector P goes only to the rear window defogger switch and also needs an appropriate 85 Golf style connector put on the switch end to match the GTI switch.

The method I use to splice wires in automotive projects is to strip the ends of both wires, twist the stripped ends together and solder. The joint is then covered with a short length of heat shrink tubing. I find this technique neater and more OEM in appearance than crimp type butt splices. If the splice is under hood or where water can get at it, I cover the joint with a little silicone grease ( Dow Corning #5) or RTV before shrinking the tubing over the joint for an extremely reliable connection.

REAR WINDOW WASHER/WIPER

Since the GLX does not have a rear window wiper the steering-column-wiper-control arm did not have a switch for this function. I dealt with this by mounting a VW A2 type fog lamp switch on the dash in the location formerly occupied by the emergency flasher switch. The dash mounted Golf emergency flasher switch is no longer required since this function is available on the GLX steering column. The original GTI rear wiper relay is used and it is powered from the fuse in location 16 thru a wire fed from connector/pin .

FRONT LIGHTING

All forward lighting power on the GLX is supplied by a single harness that plugs into the engine harness. Adapting this lighting harness to the GTI is a simple matter of replacing connectors for the GLX lights with ones for the GTI turn signals and clearance lamps. On the GLX the horns, ambient air temperature sensor and A/C pressure switches are on the right side of the car and on the left on the A2 cars. To deal with this I unwrapped the GLX lighting harness and split out the horn wiring on the left side near the engine harness connector and added in four wires to bring the A/C high & low pressure switches over to the end of the engine harness on the right side of the car. The harness was then re-wrapped. The right side of the Golf was simply too crowded to conveniently mount the horns there. The ambient temperature sensor for the MFA was mounted in an existing hole just below the right headlight.

CRUISE CONTROL

The cruise control system uses its own separate wiring harness and no modifications were required. The pump was mounted in the old GTI ECU location and the control box was mounted behind the dash with the vacuum line and pump wiring passing through the firewall protected by a grommet in the old speedometer cable hole.

AIR CLEANER

The reusable conical K&N filter is a popular choice and while the compact size was appealing the thought of the horsepower loss from sucking hot under-hood air left me cold. Conical filters might look like a good choice if you only do dyno runs with the hood up but I try to avoid having the hood open when I want max power. Theory dictates that the best air should come from the high pressure area in front of the car. Just behind the front bumper seemed like the only convenient spot to find cool air, outside the engine compartment..

I would have liked to use the GLX air cleaner but it is too wide to fit in the space between the VR6 and the right side of the Golf engine compartment. The VR6 Corrado air cleaner however is a drop in so I started with that. The short oval inlet snout was removed after grinding off the heads of the three pop rivets that hold it in place. The original inlet opening in the front lower half of the air-box is then closed with a oval hardwood plug held in place with three PK screws.

The second task is to add an adapter to allow attachment of a new inlet duct. Air is drawn from the front of the space between the body and the right side of the right frame rail. Using a Dremel tool a hole was cut in the corner and bottom of the air-box to allow attaching an adapter. The adaptation between the duct and the air-box was fabricated from a short length of three inch diameter thin-wall PVC tubing. Several small screws are used to hold this adapter in place. The gaps between the adapter and the air-box were filled with ShoeGoo, then the modifications were painted black. Note: Do not use RTV for sealing since cured silicone will exude a vapor that will pass thru the engine and deposit on the oxygen sensor surface and render it insensitive. A short length of flexible duct from a 16V Scirocco (VW PN 027 133 385C) carries the inlet air from this opening up thru the hole formerly used to mount the charcoal canister and into the adapter on the forward right corner of the air-box.

Attached to this document as VR6ACLR1.JPG & VR6ACLR2.JPG are two pictures showing the Corrado airbox as modified and as installed in the 85 GTI.


CHARCOAL CANISTER

The cylindrically shaped GTI charcoal canister mounted on the right side of the engine compartment was replaced with the larger one from the GLX. I mounted the GLX canister in the GLX location, in the upper rear corner of the right front fender well. This move freed up room to run the intake air duct thru the hole in which the canister was formerly mounted. 

.
AIR CONDITIONING

I will not cover the A/C in detail since the choices are quite individual. Corrodo hoses go across the firewall and approach the condenser and compressor from the left while the GLX hoses go along the right fender wall like the original Golf. This presents some clearance problems if you try to run the hoses between the engine and fan shroud. I grafted the GLX low side hose from the compressor to the GTI hose at the GTI muffler. The hose now goes left out of the compressor around the left end of the intake manifold and back across to the right between the front valance and the intake manifold .

For the high pressure side I made an adapter that goes between the GLX high side hose end and the inlet to the condenser on the upper left side of the engine compartment. The adapter is a foot long length of aluminum tube with the appropriate fittings on each end. In the center are fittings for the high and low pressure cutout switches. The tube is bent into a J shape to match the fitting locations. On the high-side hose end it is clamped to the top of the fan shroud to prevent vibration. The system is charged with R12. Note that a non A/C serpentine belt is available for the VR6. See the Appendix for more details.

This table details the GLX Grille Harness wiring changes to move of the A/C pressure switches from the right side of the car to the left.

Engine Harness Wire ColorConnector Pin NumberSplice Connector Wire ColorGrille Harness Wire ColorGTI A/C Functionblue 1 Cblue/browngreenUnder Pressure Swyellow 2 Dbrown/whitered/grayUnder Pressure Swyellow/red 3 A tan/blackred/blackOver Pressure Swblack/yellow 4 Bgreen/yellowred/blackOver Pressure Sw



EXHAUST SYSTEM

The exhaust system was fabricated by using the GLX front resonator and 55 mm tubing and fabricating everything from there back from 2 1/4 inch tube. It is pretty roomy in that area so dimensions are not too critical. The required twists and turns were made by butt splicing pieces made from sections of tube and two 180 degreeree 6 inch radius mandrel bends. The rear muffler I chose is a Walker DynoMax PN 17731. The tubing used has a 60 thou wall and a bend radius of 6 inches. It can be purchased from JC Whitney. How this is done to achieve a professional result is another story in of itself but if done properly the finished part is hard to distinguish from a continuous tube. 

For those so inclined the parts I used were two back to back 45 degree bends in a horizontal plane to go to the left of center followed by a 90 degree bend in a vertical plane to go over the axle. A vertical plane 45 degree bend hooks to the end of the 90 degree bend before heading to the exhaust pipe opening in the rear skirt. There are a total of 90 degrees in phantom bends in the system achieved by twisting the splices. One 45 degree twist is between the two horizontal 45 degree bends and two more 22 1/2 degree twists on either side of the vertical 90 degree bend.
The fabrication outlined above requires a protractor and a chop saw and is based on the geometric principle that if a mandrel bend is cut on its radius (perpendicular to the axis of the tubing) the cut end of the tube will describe a circle rather than an ellipse. The circle is easily matched to either a piece of straight tubing or another section of mandrel bend. This only works if the mandrel bends are of high quality and the cuts are accurate. The tube is positioned in the chop saw by a circular wooden plug the diameter of which is twice the mandrel bend radius minus the diameter of the tubing. The plug is bolted to the chop saw table with the saw blade aligned with the center of the plug. If you can make a cut mid-way in a bend and have the cut faces match when they are turned in relationship to each other the fixture is set up properly.

The exhaust hangers were fabricated from the part used on the body end of the rubber donut used to support the CAT on a Rabbit. These are plentiful in junkyards and match the Rabbit donuts and the hangers on the 85 GTI body.

PARTS LIST

Following is a list of VW parts required to install a VR6 engine in a A2 Golf body:
VR6 engine & transaxle
Shifter and cable mechanism
Sub-frame from a VR6 powered car
Front mount crossmember *1
Half shafts with 100 mm diameter inner CV flanges.
Steering column from a VR6 powered car.
Corrado radiator VR6 or G60
Corrado VR6 radiator hoses
VR6 powered dual fan radiator shroud assembly
High pressure radiator header tank and bracket
Air-conditioning stuff *2
Cat
Exhaust Stuff *3
Clutch master and slave cylinders
Corrado pedal assembly
Brake fluid reservoir with clutch cylinder fluid outlet
Engine wiring harness
Fan relay/fuse block
Instrument cluster
Instrument wiring harness
Instrument cluster harness
Grille harness
Miscellaneous connectors from the rear body harness that match VR6 fuse/relay panel
Main VR6 fuse/relay block
ECU

*1 The A2 crossmember can be used but one from a Passat or Corrado is to be preferred.
*2 What is required to install air-conditioning will depend on whether a R12 or a R134 system is desired. A serpentine belt is available for use on an engine without an A/C compressor.
*3 The A2 Golf had a 2 inch diameter system with ugly crimped bends, presumably something more free breathing will be desired.




PRIOR ART

Listed below in no particular order are all other individuals and tuners that I am aware of that have performed VR6 swaps into older water-cooled VW chassis.
Max Nealon in the UK has a Rabbit with a much modified VR6. His car apparently is very functional in appearance having the firewall moved rearward and a rally car like interior with aluminum panels, roll cage, etc. Max’s Email address is [email protected]
Rons Parts Inc in Canada has done several A2s and an A1 swap. Employees’ cars have been featured in European Car in the Jan 94 issue and two later cars are featured in the May 96 issue.
EIP Tuning in N Carolina has a VR6/A2 featured in an issue of European Car. Rich the helpful owner of EIP can be reached via Email at [email protected]
Stu also in NC has a 3.1 VR6 powered 86 GTI. He can be reached at
There is a turboed VR6 engined 89 Golf that belongs to a Jamaican resident pictured on page 25 of the Aug 95 issue of EC. This engine on this car has been modified subsequently by EIP.
Tim Styles Racing in the UK has a car featured in Cars & Conversions and the car is mentioned on page 45 of EC Feb 96.
Paul McCallum of Deutschcar in the UK has his A2/VR6 featured in the Aug 95 issue of Cars & Conversions, a UK magazine. He also offers conversion mounts for sale.
Sandor Kruise, a VW technician in the Netherlands, has a wild sounding Golf with an extensively modified VR6. Can be reached via Email at [email protected]
Wayland Gee is in the process of swapping a Corrado VR6 into an 85 GTI. Progress of his project can be seen on his home page at http://userwww.sfsu.edu/~ebnacor/waytech.html. Wayland’s Email address is [email protected]
Peter Haug of Redondo Beach, CA transplanted the drivetrain from a 94 SLC into an 88 Golf GTI. Peter can be reached at [email protected] or [email protected]

TOOLS & TIME

This seemed an odd question to me but enough people have asked so here it is. Other than basic hand tools and an electric drill nothing else is mandatory. An important factor is the availability of Corrado parts. The more Corrado parts used the fewer the modifications and the easier the job. Additionally the A/C and the external oil cooler added quite a bit of work to make everything fit in the limited space available. In the way of nice to have items that I used in this project were the following:
A well lighted garage.
Engine hoist. I use a heavy duty coffin puller hooked to the rafters in my garage.
Floor jack and jack stands
VOM to buzz out the wiring.
Acetylene torch to help with some the bashing.
Chop saw to modify brackets and fabricate the exhaust.
MIG welder to fabricate the exhaust system and attach brackets.
Dremel tool, indispensable for dash and steering column mods not to mention undoing tack welds made by mistake.
Lathe used to cut down the right rear mount and make various hose fittings and spacers.

The time thing is a lot more difficult to tell about since there is no way for a reader to know what else was going on in my life and no one else did anything on this project. I am told that for-money guys like Rons Parts and EIP get it done in about three weeks using all Corrado parts. The biggest time sinks for me were the A/C, oil cooler and the GTI dash. A last crucial factor in stretching out the time for me was that I shopped around a lot to avoid overpaying for some of the necessary parts. Besides, speeding up the project would only shorten the fun.


APPENDIX

In my quest for maximum road horsepower and lower underhood temperatures I decided to stick with a R12 based air conditioning system. Using similar components, a R12 system is about 50 % more efficient than a R134a system for the same cooling effect. In simpler terms you get more hp left for the road with R12 than you do with R134a unless you don’t mind getting hot. VWs with VR6 engines built after 1993 use R134a and a variable displacement compressor driven by a serpentine belt system for the A/C. I couldn’t find a suitable clutch that would fit a SD 708 compressor that would fit on the VR6. In any case these parts would be pretty expensive. So after quite a bit of on-line research, I established that the Sanden SD7V16 compressor that came on the GLX could be used with R12 by the simple expedient of flushing all the PAG oil out of it and refilling the system with R12. The only problem would be accommodating the incompatible fittings on the compressor ends of the Golf hoses.

Because of the reduced clearance between the radiator and the VR6 the fat low-side hose must also be extended. Both these goals were accomplished by cutting the Golf low-side hose off just after the in-line muffler and welding on the hose end from the GLX. The resulting hose will now be long enough to reach around the left end of the intake manifold and not have to go between the manifold and radiator shroud. The smaller GLX high side hose was used without modification by making up an extension from the aluminum parts of the Golf high side hose. The extension was made by welding the switch and service valve fittings removed from the Golf onto an aluminum line from a Toyota that had the right fittings on both ends. When completed the hose assemblies are rather resistant to twisting so be sure to orient them optimally before welding the two ends together. The resulting installation is very clean. 

It cannot be stressed too strongly the necessity of completely flushing out all the PAG oil, used in R134a systems, from the lines and compressor before introducing mineral oil, used with R12, into the system. Mixing the two lubricants, particularly in the presence of steel which acts as a catalyst, will result in severe corrosion in the system.

Since the GLX used a variable displacement compressor that regulates the low side pressure to 29 PSI the temperature controlled switch on the evaporator core that causes the clutch to cycle is not a strict necessity however since the 85 Golf already had one I left it in place in series with the compressor clutch. A new drier, evacuation and a recharge with R12 completed the installation.

1/21/2021 In honor of my eighty-second birthday I am considering selling this car to a local. The drive train has 100K miles on it and the body has bad rust spots. It is ideal for someone with a clean A2 or A3 shell that wants a 2.8 VR6.Car is CA smog legal and runs fine. Located in Sherman Oaks, 91403. Lets talk Eric [email protected]


----------



## Mc_fadden (Jul 15, 2021)

Mike0105 said:


> Please note I did not compile this list. Thanks go to *Joe* for making the list and he is probably a safer bet then me if you have questions
> Please let me know if I missed anything or something is wrong -- Joe
> *Passat parts refer to B3/B4 Platform cars unless noted otherwise*
> From the front:
> ...


What parts could be used from a 1997 manual Sharan. Is it just the engine and gearbox or more?


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

Mc_fadden said:


> What parts could be used from a 1997 manual Sharan. Is it just the engine and gearbox or more?


Might be tough to get that info here. Most members are from North America and the Sharan was never sold here.


----------



## Mc_fadden (Jul 15, 2021)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Might be tough to get that info here. Most members are from North America and the Sharan was never sold here.


True, thanks for the tip, have asked


USMCFieldMP said:


> Might be tough to get that info here. Most members are from North America and the Sharan was never sold here.


Thanks for that, have asked on an fb group too.


----------



## WreckIt_Renny (11 mo ago)

Is a 2001 vw Jetta vr6 a good donor car for this swap?


----------

